#ubuntu-br 2011-03-21
<D3l3t3> mariosilvabr:  Escreva. /msg NickServ register <sua_senha> <seu_email>
<D3l3t3> mariosilvabr:  Depois: /msg NickServ identify <sua_senha>
<mariosilvabr> 123456 mario_santoss@hotmail.com
<D3l3t3> fail
<mariosilvabr> 123456
<D3l3t3> Ta errado ainda cara.
<D3l3t3> :X
<D3l3t3> tem que escrever /msg....
<mariosilvabr> 123456
<mariosilvabr> D3l3t3 cara acho que nao funcionou
<mariosilvabr> sou completamente leigo
<mariosilvabr> no xchat
<D3l3t3> mariosilvabr:  Da uma olhada nesse site, pode lhe ajudar. http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<mariosilvabr> beleza
<MarconM> euhauaheaueheau
<MarconM> esa foi foda
<MarconM> aeuaheaehaeuh
<D3l3t3> haha
<MarconM> D3l3t3, ajuda ae o cara
<D3l3t3> MarconM:  Po, mandei um site explicando como usar. Se ele tiver duvida depois disso, é só perguntar.
<MarconM> D3l3t3, auhauehaeuaea...blz
<MarconM> cara vou testar esse tal de epidemic
<MarconM> vamu ver se é bom
<D3l3t3> É baseado em Debian?
<MarconM> pelo jeito sim
<MarconM> mas nao gosto por que é kde
<MarconM> é foda
<MarconM> se der para instlar gnome ou fluxox
<MarconM> fluxbox
<MarconM> lxde ja ta valendo
<D3l3t3> Acho KDE muito pesado. =/
<MarconM> me too
<MarconM> eu nao gosto de kde, da pau é pesado
<MarconM> trava pra carama
<D3l3t3> Até pensei em usar, mas acho mais dificil para editar a aparência e mais pesado do que o gnome.
<MarconM> entre KDE e Ruindows
<MarconM> prefiro ruindows
<MarconM> entao
<MarconM> vou ver se tem como add gnome
<MarconM> ou fluxox
<D3l3t3> Mexi com fluxbox um tempo, mas não tenho paciencia para configurar ele todo. haha
<MarconM> se tiver eu uso
<D3l3t3> Deve ter sim po.
<D3l3t3> Add pelo apt.
<MarconM> entao isso q é foda
<MarconM> no linux todo sistema linux
<MarconM> até voce deixar ele do jeito q gosta
<MarconM> voce tem que fica 1 dia na net
<MarconM> e ter uma net boa
<MarconM> para ficar fazendo updat
<MarconM> e upgrade
<MarconM> é foda isso cara
<D3l3t3> É...
<MarconM> se voce quiser ver um movie
<D3l3t3> Mas mesmo assim é mais pratico que o windows.
<MarconM> voce tem que instlar 20 pacotes de plugin
<MarconM> cara é sim
<MarconM> mas no windows voce tem offline neh
<MarconM> pode gravar no cd e ter depois
<D3l3t3> Windows você vai ter que ficar procurando na net sites para baixar os programas...
<MarconM> mas mas se voce tiver voce pode gravar
<D3l3t3> Linux também po.
<MarconM> no pen
<MarconM> sim sim nem todos
<D3l3t3> Só guardar os pacotes em cd, pendrive,.
<D3l3t3> :S
<MarconM> tem pacote q nao da por que voce nao tem algo
<MarconM> tipo voce pega um progrma na net
<MarconM> dae leva para casa para insltalar
<MarconM> dae se chega la ... ele nao instlar por uevoce nao tem o pacote
<MarconM> para insltar ele
<MarconM> ¬¬'
<D3l3t3> Mas tipo, hoje em dia eu não consigo ficar em um pc que não tenha internet.
<MarconM> sim sim ... mas nem sempre voce tem
<MarconM> eu to colocando em casa
<MarconM> semana q vem ja to com net
<MarconM> lol
<mariosilvabr> Realmente sem internet fica dificil
<D3l3t3> Entendi o que você quiz dizer... Tem programas que precisam de uns pacotes 'extras' e tal..
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> complciado ... voce pode pegar tipo no ubuntu
<MarconM> quando voce faz update vai para /var/cache/apt/archives
<MarconM> dae voce pode pegar e salva em pen
<MarconM> esses update do sistema
<MarconM> e instala com dpkg... mas nem sempre fuinfa ... pode sempre dar pau na instalação .. dae sim é foda
<D3l3t3> é mesmo..
<D3l3t3> Nunca tentei instalar as paradas no ubuntu offline
<D3l3t3> :X
<MarconM> poderia sair menos update no ubuntu cara ... é foda
<MarconM> aeuheauehauhahueha
<MarconM> eu ja veiooo ... isso da certo
<MarconM> mas se der paui ... se toma no c... feio
<MarconM> -D
<D3l3t3> é. haha
<MarconM> ^
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> complciado
<MarconM> aeuhaeuehaeuheha
<MarconM> caera seguinte eu vou pra casa ... veio ... amnha eu fico on o dia inteiro
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> D3l3t3, vlw mano ... desculpa qualquer coisa ae
<MarconM> boa noite para todos
<D3l3t3> MarconM:  Que nada cara. Abraço, boa noite.
<MarconM> até amanha
<giano> técnicamente a atualização offline não tem como dar errado pois os pacotes baixados ja tem suas respectivas dependencias instaladas
<D3l3t3> giano: Nunca instalei nada offline, não posso dizer nada. :X
<mariosilvabr> Muito obrigado pela a ajuda D3l3t3, MarconM
<mariosilvabr> segui o passo-a-passo do link e funcionou
<D3l3t3> mariosilvabr:  Welcome. :D
<mariosilvabr> alguem sabe como configurar GPRS para a rede da TIM
<D3l3t3> Configurar no celular?
<mariosilvabr> isso
<D3l3t3> Adiciona uma nova conexao com nome de  "Tim Conect Fast"
<mariosilvabr> beleza
<D3l3t3> Dai configura.... Ponto de Acesso:  tim.br  // Usuario: tim // senha: tim // Tipo de autenticação PAP
<D3l3t3> Tenta ae...
<Illuminati> Pessoal, todo mundo ta conseguindo acessar o irc do ubuntu normalmente?
<Illuminati> Op illuminati
<marmadeoli> eu estou
<marmadeoli> tem caído muito mas...
<alphalinux> boa noite estrou com um problema no meu skype no ubuntu ele não sai o som
<alphalinux> estou usando ubuntu 10.10 64bit's
<virtu> e ae
<Ubuntu-BR> boa noite.  alguém já viu isso?  criei uma nova tabela de partição FAT32 e formatei o pen-drive, depois disso, eu gravo qualquer coisa, quando desmonto e remonto, está vazio o pen!!!
<tix_habbit> algum brasileiro(a) que faça parte do ubuntu artwork team que possa me fornecer algumas informações, por favor?
<Ubuntu-BR> BBB travou  hahahhaha... será que usa Windows?!
<Ubuntu-BR> tix_habbit: pergunte, mas não faço parte da artwork
<garme> E ae galera?
<garme> Qual a boa?
<berr0> boa noite
<berr0> alguem sabe como liberar o protocolo svn:// ?
<berr0> tipo http:// só que é pra conexao do subversion
<giano> <Ubuntu-BR> meu a unica vez que aconteceu isso comigo era o pen que tinha ido pro saco se tu tive o windows ai tenta formata com o utilitario da hp pra ve se resolve
<Illuminati> Bom dia!
<Oraculum> Illuminati: cai ?
<Illuminati> Oraculum pvt
<mercutio22> poxa... eu to configurando um servidor da linode. Diz que tem ubuntu na parada. Eu não tenho os comandos updatedb e locate
<mercutio22> como eu posso instalar?
<jcarlos21br> *¨* bom dia, povo do IRC! *¨*
<jcarlos21br> *¨* tudo bem com voces? *¨*
<jcarlos21br>  hi 
<jcarlos21br>  alguem aqui é usuario do #Brasil 
<jcarlos21br>  ??? 
<jcarlos21br>  oieeeeeeeee 
<gabezao> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<jcarlos21br> !¡!¡ gabezao !¡!¡:  voce é usuario do #Brasil 
<ubottu-br> jcarlos21br: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<sistematico> Essa foi boa :D
<MarconM> e ae galera
<MarconM> bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia!
<MarconM> ffr76, bom dia brow
<peregrinator_six> rfa, :)
<MarconM> ffr76, voce ja usou o ubuntu minimal install
<legiao> em canais de software, na aba Atualizações, existe a opção "Atualização de pré-lançamento (maverick-proposed)", isso seria atualizações beta, release candidate ou o quê?
<MarconM> legiao, voce falar no update do ubuntu
<MarconM> as opções para marcar
<legiao> MarconM, isso ae
<MarconM> voce quer atualizr para ubuntu 11.04
<MarconM> sei se vale a pena  naoi ... eu to testando e ta com bug ainda
<legiao> MarconM, só queria saber o que significa aquela configuração
<MarconM> a soh
<MarconM> entao tranquilo
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> legiao, voce ja usou a imagen do ubuntu minimal install
<MarconM> é uma iso de 12mb que voce pega no site ... ele instala soh o terminal msm .... o ubuntu puro sem nada de programas
<legiao> MarconM, não cheguei a conhecer essa ISO
<legiao> MarconM, qual a utilidade real?
<MarconM> bom se voce quiser compilar algo ... fazer uma distro com progrmas q voce quer ... começando do zero
<MarconM> ou no caso instalar numa maquina mais ruin
<MarconM> pode user ele e instalar o fluxbox ou lxde para testar neh
<MarconM> legiao, no caso eu tenho uma maquina parada aqui eu quero colocar ele para deixar ela como servidor de download torrent lol
<MarconM> mas para voce instalar ele precisa de conecção com a net
<MarconM> ¬¬
<mvcirino> MarconM, usa o FreeNas para fazer isto.
<MarconM> mvcirino, que isso freenas
<mvcirino> Um servidor baseado em FreeBSD que você administrar numa interface web
<MarconM> legal
<mvcirino> Tem várias funções: FileServer é a principal, mas tem outras funções
<mvcirino> Ele tem o Transmission como client de torrent
<MarconM> mvcirino, vou procurar aqui para baixar ... ja to baixando esse tal de linux epidemic para testar
<mvcirino> O Freenas, baixa a versão 0.7 stable
<mvcirino> o Epidemic eu testei e não me dei bem com minha configuração. Ficou travando, assim como o Linux Mint
<MarconM> mvcirino, cara eu nao gosto de KDE ... se for para min usar Kde eu prefiro windows
<mvcirino> FreeNas - http://sourceforge.net/projects/freenas/files/stable/0.7.2/
<MarconM> mvcirino, eu gosto do gnome lxde ou fluxbox ... kde trava é pesado e da pau
<mvcirino> Eu so uso gnome
<mvcirino> e epidemic e mint deram muito problema na minha máquina
<mvcirino> mas pode ser um caso isolado
<mvcirino> Vieos de instalação e configuração do FreeNas que fiz - só o básico mesmo - http://www.sulmg.com.br/multimidia/videos.html
<dtcrshr> dia
<dtcrshr> MarconM, uso o gnome nos ubuntus, mas no pc do estudio usamos o kxstudio, no kde e roda tudo fino viu, algumas coisas nem deu pra fazer no gnome
<dtcrshr> tem essas diferenças tbm de desempenho, mas customizando fica bacana
<MarconM> dtcrshr, entao cara eu acho q essa questao qual sistema é o melhor é igual time de futebol
<MarconM> o seu é sempre melhor
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mvcirino> Concordo.
<MarconM> mas eu torço para o linux nunca ser considerado como desktop ... por que se nao começam as dores de cabeça
<MarconM> virus trojan
<liberie> ????
<MarconM> mac por exemplo ... ja tem um lera de virus para ele
<liberie> nada haver cara palida
<liberie> Virus ?
<liberie> nao o que existe sao aplicacoes que se usam de sudo
<liberie> para terem privilegios de root
<liberie> e assim adicionar rootkit
<MarconM> liberie, nao estou dizem que tem
<liberie> contra usuario burro o OS nao tem nada haver
<MarconM> estou dizendo que terá
<liberie> voce acabou de falar que tem no OSX
<MarconM> osx tem sim
<liberie> nao tem
<MarconM> mac com certeza tem
<liberie> o que tem sao trojan
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<liberie> cara me fala UM
<liberie> que seja virus e infecte a maquina
<MarconM> cara olhei esses dias ... na globo tecnologia ...
<liberie> sem eu prover senha
<liberie> me fala um
<MarconM> uma empresa de virus achou um para mac
<liberie> por gentileza
<MarconM> que controla seu sistema
<liberie> UM so
<liberie> um so
<MarconM> e da asseço até como usar root no terminal
<liberie> to no aguardo
<MarconM> vou tentar achar espera ae
<liberie> nao acredite em tudo que voce ve em midias
<liberie> que nao sao da area
<gabezao> bom, o "virus" pode rodar um exploit e foder o sistema!
<liberie> gabezao: isso e trojan
<gabezao> pegar root e tal..
<dtcrshr> vixe, que delirio
<liberie> trojan eu tambem posso mandar um .sh com wipe -rfs /
<liberie> para um babaca
<dtcrshr> nao falei que é melhor, falei que uso os 2, em ambientes diferentes
<liberie> e ele digita sudo script.sh
<dtcrshr> e que cada um se da melhor em outros ambientes
<liberie> e bye bye HD dele
<liberie> no caso de virus windows nao tem como comparar com linux , *bsd , Macs (que sao BSD)
<MarconM> oww liberie é soh entrar nos links
<MarconM> http://busca.globo.com/Busca/g1/?query=virus+mac
<dtcrshr> liberie, vo fazer um rootkit aqui que nao precise de senha, guenta a mao
<dtcrshr> ahuehaue
<liberie> pois o sistema de permissao e TOTALMENTE diferente
<liberie> MarconM: eu quero apenas que voce me cite UM
<gabezao> mas to falando do virus ter um exploit e pegar permissoes de root.
<liberie> que sem eu prover minha senha
 * dtcrshr awaits
<MarconM> cara eu nao fico gravando nome de virus na cabeça
<MarconM> nem de windows eu sei
<dtcrshr> huaehuaehua
<MarconM> soh estou dizendo oque li
<liberie> se voce fala com tanta conviccao que existe
<liberie> deveria saber nao
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<dtcrshr> fail
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> claro vo pegar o cadernin
<liberie> sugiro que voce entenda primeiro
<MarconM> ali e vou anotar senha até o final do dia te entrego relatorio
<liberie> como funciona *BSD e linux
<dtcrshr> liberie, ganhamos um ibook g4 ppc das antiga. subi o tiger nele mas tava pensando em por ubuntu, vale a pena mexer com ubuntu em arquitetura ppc?
<liberie> como funciona permissoes nesses sistemas
<MarconM> sorri linux toward
<liberie> dtcrshr: para brincar e legal sim
<liberie> so nao lembro ainda sai PPC ubuntu
<dtcrshr> nao, sao os velhos
<liberie> se nao sair tem o yellow dog
<liberie> que e mais atualizado
<dtcrshr> acho q o ultimo é o 7
<dtcrshr> hmm
<MarconM> liberie, yellow dog
<MarconM> ???
<dtcrshr> !google yellow dog
<ubottu-br> dtcrshr: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<dtcrshr> http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/
<MarconM> liberie, http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2010/11/numero-de-virus-para-mac-chega-mil-dizem-empresas-de-seguranca.html
<MarconM> entra ae
<dtcrshr> deve ficar fino hein
<liberie> cara eu pedi um virus
<liberie> o qual nao precise de senha
<liberie> para tomar conta de TODO meu computador
<liberie> nao de um link para empresa de seguranca
<dtcrshr> o que reparei que no mac novo o garageband fica BEM mais lento que no ppc
<liberie> o qual a funcao dela e disseminar FUD
<liberie> e vender o peixe deles
<liberie> dtcrshr: nao notei isso nao
<MarconM> hunm
<dtcrshr> MarconM, se vc entrar no site do avast / avg e afins vai falar que saem 200392849348293498 virus por dia
<liberie> pelo contrario nos i5 ta show
<MarconM> kkkk
<liberie> cara "tem" virus ate para Android por esses dias
<MarconM> dtcrshr, olha par min eu acredito q as proprias empresa de virus fazem isso
<MarconM> para ganhar dinheiro e publicidade
<dtcrshr> logico
<liberie> e isso por que o android explica a o usuario (que nao le) quais permissoes ele esta garantindo a o applicativo
<MarconM> mas eu to dizendo o que li soh ... eu gostaria de achar o link e mostrar para o lborda
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> liberie,
<dtcrshr> nao so pra pc, pra gente tbm a industria quer mais é que todo mundo tome remedio, ou no pc ou na cachola
<MarconM> kkkkk
<dtcrshr> MarconM, pode desencanar, nao tem
<MarconM> sim sim ...
<dtcrshr> virus que nao precise de senha
<dtcrshr> em *nix
<liberie> a nao ser que algum babaca rode algo como root
<MarconM> aeuhauhueaha
<dtcrshr> mas ai é um dumbkit
<dtcrshr> ahueaehu
<MarconM> liberie, eu nao disse isso eu disse q o virus da acesso ao terminal do cara ...e ele pode ate acessar como root ... e tambem pega senhas do pc
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuaheauehueheea
<MarconM> dtcrshr, mas blz
<liberie> nao da
<liberie> se nao tiver as permissoes necessarias
<dtcrshr> pois é man, tamo comparando 2 ambientes
<MarconM> dtcrshr, soh ... dexa eu te flaar
<dtcrshr> um "virus" que o cara pegue involuntariamente em um email compower point e zue o pc do cara sem pedir senha
<MarconM> voces dois concordam se alguem que tenha conhecimento e quiser faze virus para linuix tem como ?
<dtcrshr> ai ja é engenharia social, vai funcionar sempre
<MarconM> sim sim
<dtcrshr> MarconM, com conhecimento o cara faz maquina com um pinto e uma serra eletrica
<liberie> mas virus virus nao
<dtcrshr> humanos sao muito inventivos
<liberie> virus como no windows
<MarconM> kkkkk
<liberie> onde um usuarios simples
<liberie> executa um scr
<liberie> e fode tudo
<liberie> de uma vez
<MarconM> soh ... tipo no caso o linux para instlar ou rodar algo
<gabezao> porra, tem uns app no facebook
<gabezao> q da erro
<MarconM> precisa de senha do root certo
<gabezao> e exibe a sneha
<gabezao> do banco
<gabezao> OHAEHOAEHOEAHO
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * dtcrshr bails
<dtcrshr> liberie, tem visto o licensed?
<liberie> boa dtcrshr
<liberie> nao alimentar t........
<liberie> e bom
<liberie> cara nao conheco o licensed
<dtcrshr> acho que vi ele na campus
<MarconM> liberie, mas eu ja vi usuario aqui na empresa baixar aquivo " seuvideo.avi.exe " e perguntar para min
<MarconM> por que o video nao abre
<MarconM> aeueaheauehaeuaheuahauuaehauhauhauhauahuaheuaheuhae
<licensed> dtcrshr, e foi
<licensed> sdahusdahusdahudsahusda
<licensed> e pq nao foi falar
<liberie> MarconM: contra imbecil nao tem remedio
<liberie> ainda nao inventaram
<MarconM> galera vou terminar os trem aqui na empresa desculpa qualquer coisa liberie e dtcrshr
<MarconM> tem sim ... .38
<liberie> .380 voce quis falar
<gabezao> caralho, q fome
<MarconM> aeuhauehaeua
<liberie> .40 e melhor :)
<liberie> e so 1
<MarconM> .50
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> junta tudo de uma vez em fila indiana
<liberie> o recuo e D+
<liberie> na .50
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<liberie> doe o pulso pra kct no outro dia
<MarconM> entra no youtube e vejam .50 vs kataa
<dtcrshr> licensed, ah man, na hora q vi o seu email tu pediu a mina em casamento desencanei
<liberie> :)
<MarconM> katana
<liberie> legal ter clube de tiro proximo
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<liberie> nao preciso ver youtube para testar :) na mao
<MarconM> Uiiiii
<MarconM> liberie, trabalho com o que
<dtcrshr> mas achei massa pacas o projeto la
<licensed> dtcrshr, nao fui eu que pedi, eu tava palestrando, foi um amigo nosso
<dtcrshr> e o gordinho la, é quem?
<licensed> dtcrshr, foi lixo a apresentacao, o cabo vga tinha um pitoco que nao deixava encaixar, tentei em 3 notes e nada.. no 4o foi que funcionou
<licensed> dtcrshr, sou eu kkkkkkkkkkkk
<liberie> eu nao sei com que voce trabalha nao MarconM
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<dtcrshr> vero, o palco de sl tinha uns perrengues
<MarconM> foi mal a pergunta .... liberie  voce trabalha com o que ?
<dtcrshr> MarconM, o liberie trabalha no LHC
<dtcrshr> junto com o UdontKnow
<liberie> Sysadmin
<MarconM> hunm
<liberie> de uma empresa conhecida
<licensed> dtcrshr, ai nao consegui mostrar o prog rodando, nem nada, ainda teve o lance do pedido de casamento pra atrapalhar mais ainda
<MarconM> liberie, usa o ubuntu como desktop
<dtcrshr> entao man! E O PROGRAMA?
<liberie> dtcrshr: foi para tu que fiquei de mandar fotos do LHC ?
<dtcrshr> aheuahue
<liberie> acabei achando a alguns meses as foos
<liberie> tos
<dtcrshr> liberie, n mandou ainda?
<dtcrshr> datacrusher@gmail.com
<liberie> minha esposa tinha pego umas fotos da camera e dando wipe no cartao
<liberie> por isso nao achama na minha lib
<dtcrshr> #fail
<liberie> estava no mac dela
<liberie> pois e big fail
<MarconM> dexa alguem sabe se tem como instalar o ubuntu minimal install sem internet
<liberie> tem se voce tiver um mirror dos arquivos na sua rede
<liberie> e so apontar para seu mirror local
<liberie> o installer
<MarconM> sei ... eu queria tipo soh o shell e ir adicionando depois
<MarconM> ou instlar offline
<MarconM> ele demora mais para instlar do que a distro normal ... pega tudo na net
<MarconM> kkkk
<dtcrshr> aqui so instalo o netinstall, tem um pen de 1gb so pra isso
<dtcrshr> mas com 34mb de net é mais rapido que via cd :D
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> dtcrshr, 34mb
<MarconM> dtcrshr, se ta onde na NASA
<liberie> 34mb nada
<liberie> nasa ?
<liberie> cara onde tu mora
<MarconM> cidade de interior
<MarconM> onde a net mais rapido é 2mb
<MarconM> putz tempo ta feio aqui raio pra caralho
<liberie> quer o teste da minha casa
<liberie> que fiz semana passada ?
<MarconM> hunm
<liberie> MBP -> Wireless router -> modem-bridge -> provedor
<liberie> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1202059184.png
<MarconM> ¬¬.... liberie via satelite
<rootpt> Alguem me sabe dizer porque em algumas pastas aparece o nome e depois do nome da pasta aparece .u1conflict
<rootpt> Tipo a pasta filmes
<rootpt> Filmes.u1conflict
<liberie> MarconM: desculpa te perguntar
<ffr76> MarconM,Desculpe estava OFF ja instalei 1 vez em casa o Lubuntu.:>)
<MarconM> sim
<liberie> mas tu entende um pouco de rede
<liberie> nem pouco que seja
<liberie> onde passand por 5 pontos eu teria 16ms via satelite
<MarconM> bom de via satelite nao entendo
<liberie> levando em consideracao baixa orbita
<MarconM> entao ... o que voce falar ta falado
<MarconM> eu falei via satelite ... foi sarcasmo
<MarconM> =D
<liberie> olha one way
<rootsh> 16ms via satelite ?
<liberie> (quer dizer vindo do satelite
<MarconM> ffr76, e ae blz
<liberie> pode se chegar a 900ms
<liberie> vindo ou indo (mas hw para indo e BEM mais caro)
<ffr76> MarconM,Blz mano!!!:>)
<MarconM> ffr76, e ae cara o que ta aprontando
<liberie> rootsh: pow e satelite nacional
<MarconM> liberie, blz cara desculpa foi brincadeira
<MarconM> se nao entendeu a ironia foi mau
<ffr76> MarconM,Relatorios de mant para 5s.
<rootsh> liberie: qualquer ping para Manaus nunca dá menos de 250ms
<liberie> MarconM: em media satelite tem uma latencia de 1000  a 1400ms de rtt
<MarconM> ffr76, eu to aqui nas vm testando
<MarconM> liberie, eu nao entendo a fundo a questao do satelite
<liberie> agora claro tem satelite de baixa orbita que se consegue ate menos
<MarconM> mas eu ja tinha lido umas coisa
<MarconM> de tempo e altitude dele
<liberie> ja volto
<MarconM> influenciam bastante no sinal
<MarconM> liberie, blz vai l
<MarconM> la
<dtcrshr> MarconM, na verdade chega um AU aqui, 155mb
<dtcrshr> agente so masca um pedaço os 34
<dtcrshr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stm_1.jpg
<nogh_n95> Oi
<rootpt> Alguem me sabe dizer porque em algumas pastas aparece o nome e depois do nome da pasta aparece .u1conflict
<rootpt> Tipo a pasta filmes -> Filmes.u1conflict
<rootpt> Uso ubuntu10.10
<D3l3t3> rootpt,  Da uma olhada. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269947
<rootpt> Obrigado,
 * peregrinator_six http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/firefox-4-stable-available-for-download.html
<MarconM> dtcrshr, mas que tipo de net é a sua
<MarconM> cara aqui tem até adsl2 10mb eu acho
<MarconM> oww vo comer cara flww até daqui a poco
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Boa tarde cara. :D
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e ae blz
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e ae mano como que ta
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Tudo certo, e ae?
<MarconM> opa tudo certim
<MarconM> D3l3t3, preciso correr atraz de um modem e um hub
<MarconM> colando net em csa hj
<MarconM> kkkkk
<D3l3t3> hahaha
<MarconM> D3l3t3, fica online ae vou almoçar blz ... daqui a poco eu volto
<MarconM> D3l3t3, falou manooo bom almoço para voces
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Daqui a pouco estou saindo, mais tarde volto. abç
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Bom almoço.
<rootpt> D3l3t3, nao me ajudou..
<rootpt> não tinha resoluçao nessa pagina que voce me deu..
<rootpt> :-\
<D3l3t3> rootpt, Mas pelo menos agora você sabe o porque acontece isso.
<rootpt> Pois..
<rootpt> Mesmo que desisntale o Ubuntu One
<rootpt> Continua igual.
<D3l3t3> rootpt, Nunca tive esse problema. Da uma procurada no goole ae.
<rootpt> É chato, nem consigo criar uma pasta no ambiente de trabalho
<rootpt> Cria a pasta mas nao consigo por o nome que quero na pasta
<rootpt> Tento criar uma pasta com o nome rootpt
<rootpt> E cria a pasta mas com o nome rootpt.u1conflict
<rootpt> Que cena mais irritante
<D3l3t3> rootpt, Que estranho cara. =/ Nem posso lhe ajudar.
<rootpt> Ok, obrigado por ter tentado ajudar..
<D3l3t3> Saindo aqui...
<ffr76> como add gw que muda a cada conexão???
<rootpt> camente para "rooter.u1conflict"
<rootpt> ups
<ffr76> rootpt,desculpe naum entendi ???
<ffr76> rootpt,assim me conecto via cel o ip do gw muda a cada conexão gostaria de fazer um script que capturação este ip e add no comano route add default gw xxx.xx.xx
<pqatsi> o.0
<gabezao> ffr76,
<gabezao> você nao pesquisa nada no google né?
<gabezao> EAHOAHEO ;p
<ffr76> gabezão to la faz tempo!!!
<gabezao> hummm
<ffr76> gabezão,mas ta dificil achar oq quero!!!
<ffr76> para muitos aqui deve ser barbada mas pra min ta dificil
<gabezao> e como vc sabe q o ip muda?
<gabezao> como vc faz pra saber esse? e adicionar manualmente/
<ffr76> gabezão,ifconfig all
<gabezao> mas então nao é o ip do gateway q muda
<gabezao> e sim seu ip
<ffr76> gabezão,da rede eth0 naum muda nunca da conexão pppo sim
<gabezao> q?
<gabezao> a
<gabezao> entendi.
<gabezao> e como vc sabe qual é o gw?
<gabezao> pois pelo ifconfig vc descobre seu ip, e nao o gw
<ffr76> gabezão,pois e vejo o ip da conexão e adiciono ele como gw ok?
<gabezao> então estude shell script, o parametro awk
<gabezao> para extrar apartir do ifconfig
<ffr76> gabezão,valeu!!!
<rafaelstanley> alguem ai manja bem de apache/plesk?
<mibis_> necas
<mibis_> procura se bruno_bro esta on
<mibis_> ele manda
<MarconM> e ae galera voltei
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> ffr76, e ae cara .... ta ae
<user730> Boa Tarde a todos!
<user730> Alguem aqui já fez autenticação do squid em um AD com W2003?
<ffr76> MarconM,sim
<lasjsdfs> o maverik está com problemas com intel video ? atualizei e parou de funcionar o compiz
<user730> lasjsdfs, no meu morreu totalmente a interface grafica :/
<lasjsdfs> removi o xorg.conf e voltou a funcionar ~user730
<user730> Estou tentando autenticar meus usuarios do proxy em um AD no Win2003 mas não está funcionando, no cache.log fica registrado a cada erro "squid_ldap_auth: Warning, could not bind to binddn 'Invalid credentials'". alguem já passou por algo similar?
<flawin> Boa tarde!
<user730> tania, conseguiu deletar o usuario?
<tania> :)
<tania> era comflito com o AD do win server
<tania> hehehe
<tania> user730, desabilitei um cadiquinho o winbind ai funfou ;)
<tania> agora o rolo é outro kkk
<user730> tania, massa, mas e ai o que aconteceu agora?
<tania> algum problema com o usuário qdo é adm
<tania> na hr de montar alguma partição, ele pede a senha do usuário adm, digito mas ele recusa
<tania> ai por enquanto deixei os users normais e o sudo, ng adm, pq qdo pedir a senha pra montar, uso a do sudo vai de boa
<tania> qdo tiver com um tempo garimpo um pouco pra corrigir isso
<flawin> Alguém aqui já fez algum curso EaD na 4Linux?
<flawin> Alguém aqui já fez algum curso EaD na 4Linux?
<flawin> Alguém aqui já fez algum curso EaD na 4Linux?
<user730> entendi, eu de inicio não tenho nenhuma sugestão, mas se pensar em algo dou um grito ~tania
<mvcirino> Eu fiz 2 cursos EAD na 4Linux.
<tania> :D thanks user730
<flawin> Amigos, eu estou querendo fazer um curso Linux, mas estou em dúvida sobre qual seria a melhor instituição..
<flawin> Na opinião de vocês, o curso a distância é equivalente ao presencial?
<flawin> mvcirino: E ai, o que achou?
<mvcirino> Meia boca
<flawin> mvcirino: Do que você não gostou?
<mvcirino> Todo dia um tópico novo. A sala tem gente que saca muito e outros que não sabem nada, o que prejudica o andamento. Mas o pior é a apostila
<mvcirino> A maioria dos textos é retirado do Br-Linux ou VOL ou outros sites do gênero
<mvcirino> E a apostila é liberada capítulo a capítulo, somente no final da aula
<MarconM> ffr76, foi mau tive que sair
<MarconM> ta foda hj aqui na loja
<MarconM> aeauhuhuh
<marmadeoli> engraçado, depois da ultima atualização, quando vejo quais os processos ativos pelo monitor do sistema, só aparece o gnome-system-monitor e um ou outro processo ativo. Antes eram vários
<marmadeoli> mas agora o laptop tem esquentado mais
<MarconM> marmadeoli, qual versao voce esta usando
<MarconM> marmadeoli, que notebook é o seu
<flawin> mvcirino: Sei..
<flawin> mvcirino: Mas o aprendizado é garantido?
<marmadeoli> 10.04 e um note CCE com i3
<marmadeoli> MarconM: ^
<flawin> Tipo, estou querendo fazer o curso Linux Essentials..
<mvcirino> flawin, não sei o que você quer dizer por garantido, pois depende mais de você do que do curso.
<MarconM> marmadeoli, estranho eu uso o 10.10 um dell 3500 vostro I5, 4gb ddr3
<MarconM> e nao esquenta nenhum poco
<MarconM> olha q eu uso 4vm ligada ao msm tempo
<mvcirino> Eu fiz o 456 e 457. Acho que depois do rebu que eu fiz, criaram o 455 como sendo obrigatório antes do 456 e 457 devido as diferenças na turma como falei
<flawin> Ouvi dizer que eles são referencia em Linux..
<mvcirino> São sim
<marmadeoli> MarconM: claro que posso estar exagerando. Meu uso não mudou. Antes da istalação o processador ficava em 42° agora ele rápido está indo para 49°, e tudo despois desta instalação
<mvcirino> É verdade.
<flawin> mvcirino: Estou em dúvidas..
<flawin> Aqui em Maceió tem uma Ubuntu Partner..
<flawin> Com aulas presenciais..
<flawin> mvcirino: Você pode dá uma olhada pra mim no site?
<marmadeoli> MarconM: antes estava com 2.6.32-29-generic, agora a versão é 2.6.32-30-generic
<mvcirino> marmadeoli, você tem o pacote laptop-mode-tools instalado ?
<marmadeoli> unica coisa que mudou
<marmadeoli> mvcirino: não que eu tenha instalado. Deixa eu verificar aqui
<mvcirino> flawin, a decisão é sua, mas um curso presencial é melhor que EAD. Uma empresa ser referência não diz muita coisa. Já fiz 2 especializações na FGV e nem por isto sou fodão na especialização que escolhi.
<marmadeoli> não está... deixa eu instalar
<flawin> mvcirino: http://www.oficinalivre.com.br
<mvcirino> flawin, nem abriu o site aqui
<MarconM> marmadeoli, mas nao esquenta com isso os processador i5 e i3
<MarconM> esquentam msm .... se começar a chegar 60 graus dae sim
<MarconM> começa a ficar preocupado
<MarconM> ueahuhuehua
<mvcirino> flawin, agora abriu. Particularmente eu não faria um curso especifico de Ubuntu. Portanto não faria o curso nesta instituição
<flawin> mvcirino: Você não usa Ubuntu?
<marmadeoli> MarconM: quando digito /usr/bin/sensors ele diz que a temperatura crit é 104°... aí já tostou não é?
<MarconM> flawin, voce quer curso com que especialização
<mvcirino> Uso, mas não faria curso específico de Ubuntu
<MarconM> marmadeoli, olha eu nao tenho especialidade a quanto um processador pode chegar
<mvcirino> Para LPI, por exemplo, ele não serve
<flawin> mvcirino: Porque?
<MarconM> mas acredito q mais de 70 ja é complicado
<MarconM> depende do processador
<mvcirino> Tem uma certificação específica para Ubuntu
<MarconM> dexa eu ver o que o google diz
<MarconM> =D
<flawin> O legal da escola que te falei, e que eles preparam para a LPIC 1 e se você não for aprovado, você pode fazer o curso de novo, até ser aprovador e sem pagar nada..
<MarconM> marmadeoli, entao tem que ver a temperatura limite definida pelo fabricante
<MarconM> acho que cada um tem o seu
<MarconM> marmadeoli, ja ajudo voce perih...boss chamando
<mvcirino> flawin... também, pelo preço que cobram ...
<ffr76> q fiz de errado ???Para add gw http://paste.ubuntu.com/583421/
<MarconM> ffr76, voce sabe configurar rede no ubuntu por shell
<flawin> mvcirino: Então nesse caso..
<flawin> Você recomenda a 4Linux mesmo?
<mvcirino> route add default gw "ip". Cadê a variável "ip" ?
<mvcirino> flawin, entre as duas opções, 4Linux
<MarconM> flawin, eu vi esse pessoal da 4linux é bom
<MarconM> tem uma amigo meu que fez la e recomendou
<flawin> mvcirino: Mesmo sendo Ead?
<MarconM> flawin, eu ia fazer pela Ead
<ffr76> MarconM,um pouco
<flawin> MarconM: Quero me especializar em Admin. Redes e Banco de Dados..
<MarconM> flawin, sei ... eu queria fazer servidor de arquivos msm
<MarconM> gerenciador de cache
<MarconM> essas coisas
<ffr76> mvcirino,quero capturala pois ela muda a cada conexão
<mvcirino> flawin, a Oficina Livre não é certificada para dar treinamento de LPI. A 4Linux é.
<flawin> Qual a área mais quente hoje em dia??
<MarconM> flawin, nordest
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> flawin, cuiaba e brasilia
<MarconM> :p
<mvcirino> Em TI, o que sempre está em alta é ERP, mas especificamente SAP no módulo BW
<MarconM> nao
<mvcirino> Em 2008 eu cheguei a ganhar R$75,00/h. Não é uma fortuna, mas é mais alto que desenvolvimento ou infra
<ffr76> mvcirino,q tal assim http://paste.ubuntu.com/583427/
<flawin> Humm...
<flawin> Nordeste está quente mesmo!!
<flawin> Aqui está muito calor hoje!!
<flawin> Mas me refito a TI
<flawin> Hehe
<flawin> mvcirino: Defina: ERP E SAP..
<mvcirino> ffr76. acho que o erro está no dns= .... tem que te rum echo ali, tipo "echo qual o dns"?  e ai vem um read dns
<mvcirino> flawin, google it ;)
<flawin> ;)
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> flawin, foi mal ...
<MarconM> aeuahuehueheuehuaehauehuhuaehuha
<mvcirino> ffr76, é que estou sem saco pra ver script. Já não programo faz muitos anos. Perdi a prática
<MarconM> flawin, voce meche com qual distro
<MarconM> ?
<mvcirino> Hoje, pra não ter que programar, trabalho com Joomla e FreNAS. Faço no máximo um script em SQL ou um shell que use rsync
<MarconM> alguekm sabe onde eu posso combrar um hub 5 portas
<MarconM> =D
<flawin> MarconM: Ubuntu..
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> flawin, é q aqui eu ja vi até windows 95
<MarconM> aeuaheuahauehuaha
<flawin> :)
<flawin> Mas não faz muito tempo que uso linux..
<MarconM> flawin, esta gostando ???
<flawin> MarconM: Muito!
<flawin> Agora só uso Linux..
<MarconM> bacana ... voce trabalha com o que
<flawin> Estou esperando sair a versão 11.04 para poder instalar a plataforma 64 bits..
<flawin> MarconM: Na verdade eu sou apenas uma entusiasta em informática.
<flawin> Pretendo trabalhar com TI...
<flawin> Mas ainda tenho um longo caminho a percorrer..
<MarconM> oww
<MarconM> todo mundo da uma olhada aqui
<MarconM> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2011/03/evolucao-da-velha-fita-de-backup-armazena-700-discos-de-blu-ray.html
<MarconM> flawin, olha ae no site
<MarconM> ja tinha visto
<MarconM> flawin, viu ae
<flawin> MarconM:Sim
 * tdruiva_padawan is away: :)
<flawin> MarconM: Vou ler com mais calma depois..
<MarconM> flawin, cabe quase nada dentro ^^
<flawin> Verdade!
<MarconM> 700 blu ray soh
<MarconM> aeuahauhauahuahauhua
<flawin> Sem contar no custo benefício, que é ótimo!
<flawin> A empresa ganha na economia.
<flawin> MarconM: E você trabalha com que?
<MarconM> olha agora eu trabalho com desenho CAD
<MarconM> projeto civil e arquitetonico
<MarconM> mas ja trabalhei com assistencia a muito tempo atras
<MarconM> e fico em projeto com linux tambem
<MarconM> mas to sem tempo ultimamente
<flawin> MarconM: Você usa Ubuntu?
<MarconM> flawin, sim
<MarconM> ubuntu 10.10 32bits
<MarconM> flawin, to querendo achar um jogo massa para linix
<MarconM> mas ta foda ... to esperando lançar o trine 2
<flawin> MarconM: Você pode emular pelo Wine..
<MarconM> o que
<MarconM> emular o que
<flawin> Um jogo..
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> nem ... cara eu nao uso windows por que naogosto
<MarconM> imagina eu emulando ele ...
<MarconM> melhor instalar dual boot
<MarconM> nao concordo com emulador
<flawin> Entendo...
<flawin> Eu também só usaria um programa para Windows no Linux se fosse a ultima alternativa..
<MarconM> flawin, eu nao vejo sentido saca ... se voce for usar um emulador q funcione 30%
<MarconM> por que nao usa dualboot com xp por exemplo
<MarconM> e instala sohos progrma
<MarconM> q precisa
<flawin> Aqui eu uso dual com Win7..
<flawin> Mas faz muito tempo que não uso ..
<MarconM> eu ja usei ... tambem
<MarconM> dae eu note tinha dado pau no seven
<MarconM> formatei tudo
<MarconM> e deixei soh ubuntu
<flawin> Irei fazer uma instalação total com a proxima versão do Ubuntu..
<MarconM> flawin, to sabendo que mes que vem ela sai neh
<flawin> Isso mesmo..
<MarconM> cara é muito melhor soh uma distro
<flawin> O que você está achando das mudanças?
<MarconM> olha eu to usando ele no vm
<MarconM> nao usei tudo ainda
<MarconM> flawin, eu gostei da barra de tarefas mudar com os progrmas
<MarconM> usando menos espaço
<MarconM> igual o mac na verdade ... mas ta dando muito bug ainda esse opção
<MarconM> e tambem nao gostei muito do unity nao ... nao sei neh esperar sair para testar a fundo
<flawin> O Unity, você quer dizer?
<MarconM> sim
<flawin> Eu gostei do Unity..
<MarconM> nao gostei da barra do lado
<MarconM> poderia ser em baixo
<MarconM> ja q estao copiando a mac
<MarconM> por quen ao colocaram a barra embutida logo
<ffr76> achei um comando #ip route add default dev ppp0
<MarconM> eu uso aqui a barra do mac no ubuntu muito boa
<MarconM> igual a do mac
<flawin> Sei..
<flawin> O Docky..
<MarconM> sim
<flawin> Eu aprovo essas mudanças no Ubuntu..
<flawin> O sistema tem que buscar a sua própria cara..
<MarconM> flawin, entao como eu te disse tenho que testar a fundo antes de dar a minha visao exata neh
<flawin> E não ficar copiando..
<flawin> Claro..
<MarconM> olha a barra é a da mac certeza
<MarconM> ja viu ela
<MarconM> o menu dos progrmas fica tudo na barra de tarefas em cima
<flawin> Não..
<MarconM> flawin, eu vou tirar um print agora e te mandar
<MarconM> da minha instlação blz
<flawin> Ok..
 * peregrinator_six http://pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/firefox-4-0-disponivel-para-download-a-versao-final/
<maraja> No windows, para ter a bolinha do grau " ° " teclávamos alt + 167, e no ubuntu como faz?
<mibis_> ctrl + alt + ?
<mibis_> CASO NAO FUNFA VERIFICA A CONFIG DO SEU TECLADO
<mibis_> SE ESTA EM ABNT E A QNTIDADE DE TECLAS correspondente a seu teclado
<maraja> nao funcionou
<maraja> deixa dar uma olhada
<tdruiva_padawan> 167
<gilps> Boa Tarde! No ruindows eu seguro o ALTGR+ numero, e sai caractere correspondente ao numero. No Ubuntu como posso fazer a mesma coisa sem apelar para o mapa de caracteres?
<mibis_> kkkkkkk vc pode apelar para o teclado de caracteres
<mibis_> ele é virtual
<mibis_> procura na central
<maraja> Procurei nas configurações do teclado, meu teclado tem 108 teclas, o maximo que achei foi um genericode 105
<maraja> Mas descobri como faz! Colocar ALTGR + ?
<mibis_> uai falei errado antes
<mibis_> kkkkkk
<mibis_> nao defi o ctrl
<mibis_> vixi
<mibis_> mau ai descuido
<mibis_> escrevi ctrl
<maraja> heheh, importante que depois de 2 anos de ubuntu eu finalmente descobri
<mibis_> a nao
<mibis_> poca coisa
<mibis_> entao
<mibis_> kkkkkkk
<_30aninhos_> felizes. para com isso
<mibis_> what
<_30aninhos_> vou te dar um chupao
<mibis_> aff
<mibis_> ta doidao eé?
<mibis_> kkkkkkkkk
<mibis_> oia o cara
<tdruiva_padawan> maraja, olha esse material: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Caracteres-especiais-no-teclado-Linux-como-adaptar-as-necessidades-do-escritor
<_30aninhos_> vip
<maraja> hehehe, como disseram nos comentarios do artigo, ele deve estar em Sanscrito
<_30aninhos_> estudando Linhas espectrais do hélio
<maraja> mas ainda bem que, agora que descobri o AltGr tudo ficou mais fácil
<maraja> só ainda nao descobri como fazer o travessão
<maraja> mas tem as manhas do compose ali
<maraja> achei mais facil recortar e colar
<mibis_> esquenta nao
<mibis_> vc vai acha o lugar certo
<mibis_> kkkk
<_30aninhos_> É um gás monoatômico
<mibis_>  alguem tem o livro
<mibis_>   
<mibis_>  Introduçao A Programaçao Com Python
<mibis_>  Algoritmos E Logica De Programaçao Para Iniciantes
<mibis_>  os cara tao querendo cobra por um conhecimento que é de graça
<mibis_>  chega dessa vida de mercenarios
<_30aninhos_> Gás incolor, exibindo brilho roxo quando colocado num campo elétrico de alta voltagem
<dtcrshr> na real os caras vendem a tradução
<dtcrshr> pq material / documentação em ingles tem de monte
<dtcrshr> mas o pré requisito pra dominar linguagens de programação de saber ingles é ignorado por muitos
<dtcrshr> ai a solução é comprar o livro mesmo
<MarconM> D3l3t3, ta ae
<mibis_> oloco
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  To sim cara.
<MarconM> eae ta sumido que que deu D3l3t3
<mibis_> serve em ingles mesmo
<mibis_> para isso uso a melhor ferramenta online criada em pythobn
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Tive que sair agora de tarde, resolver umas coisas.
<dtcrshr> mibis_, http://www.python.org/doc/
<MarconM> D3l3t3, a soh ...tambem to meio ocupado ... tenho prova hj e nem sabia
<MarconM> aeaueheauehaueahea
<dtcrshr> http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Putz. hahah
<mibis_> aeeeeeeee
<mibis_> agora sim
<mibis_> bom material
<dtcrshr> mibis_, fica a dica entao
<dtcrshr> pelo óbvio, qlquer coisa que vc for instalar procure a documentação no site oficial
<dtcrshr> instalar = estudar
<marmadeoli> boa tarde!! Como faço para saber a velocidade de totação da ventoinha do processador no meu umbutu 10.04. Instalei o xsensors mas o mesmo só mostra a temperatura e nenhuma outra informação!
<MarconM> D3l3t3, nem me fale .... amigos bons pra caralho nem me avisaram
<MarconM> aeuauehaeuahauha
<MarconM> marmadeoli, caramba .... se é exigente hein
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hsadiusahd. miadoo
<MarconM> aeuaheuehauehaea
<mibis_> vlw galera
<MarconM> marmadeoli, voce quer em km/h, cm/hm ou mp/h
<mibis_> agora tenho que ler uns livrinho
<mibis_> kkkkkkkk
<marmadeoli> MarconM: é que vi num post o programa mostrar um monte de coisa. E a própria documentação do sensors fala disso
<MarconM> marmadeoli, mas eu sei o que voce quer dizer
<MarconM> marmadeoli, eu instalei uma vez .. mas nao cheguei a ir a fudn onao
<MarconM> D3l3t3, voce sabe onde tem hub de 5 portas para min comprar
<MarconM> baratin
<MarconM> +D
<marmadeoli> MarconM: estou preocupado, como te disse anteriormente com um leve aumento de temperatura de minha CPU. Como minha máquina é nova (menos de um mês) quero saber se tá com algum defeito saca... coisa para acionar a garantia se for preciso
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Po, não sei cara. :X
<MarconM> marmadeoli, voce conseguiu achar sobre o seu processador
<MarconM> no site do fabricante .. para ver qual temperatura maxima dlee
<MarconM> D3l3t3, pois é complicado eu nunca tinha olhado isso quando comprei cara ... sei la ..as vzes pode ser coisa da cabeça ... mas é bom que voce esta sendo preventivo
<marmadeoli> intel core i3 cpu M350 @2.27Ghz
<MarconM> voce comprou na net ou na loja
<marmadeoli> loja
<marmadeoli> MarconM: é esse aqui http://www.cceinfo.com.br/produtos/notebook/intel-core-i3/Win%20E23L+
<MarconM> pega pelo precessador no site da intel
<MarconM> i3 330m
<_30aninhos_> Tirei o trecho "além de ser tóxico,", o Helio não é tóxico, o propio artigo diz isto o Helio está muito repetitiva
 * peregrinator_six o que a drogas não faz com o ser vivo... :(
<_30aninhos_> Por pinduvoz
<marmadeoli> MarconM: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=43529 Bom, parece que vai até 90°-104°
<marmadeoli> Tjunction, não sei o que é isso
<MarconM> maraja, tambem nao sei
<MarconM> aprovei q ta ae
<MarconM> olha o i5
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> marmadeoli, como instalou o sensor
<MarconM> pelo apt-get
<rafaelstanley> alguem destroi em permissão ai?
<dtcrshr> mibis_, mas nao se limite as documentações, fique presente no #python e acompanhe as discussoes da galera, acaba aprendendo pacas
<dtcrshr> rafaelstanley, como assim?
<MarconM> rafaelstanley, o que aconteceu
<rafaelstanley> to com erro
<rafaelstanley> de permissao aqui em um site
<rafaelstanley> www.dreamusic.com.br
<rafaelstanley> www.dreamusic.com.br/info.php
<rafaelstanley> como usa zend framework, ta sendo foda configurar, local ele funciona certinho
<rafaelstanley> to achando que eh zica da função realpatch
<dtcrshr> primeira dica ponha o email certo do sysadmin
<dtcrshr> ta root@localhost ainda
<marmadeoli> MarconM: pelo sinaptics
<dtcrshr> rafaelstanley, outra coisa é conferir o proprietario da pasta htdocs, provavelmente deve ser www
<dtcrshr> e as permissoes 644 pra cima
<mibis_> sim sim
<rafaelstanley> sim
<rafaelstanley> ta certinho isso
<mibis_> eu vo dedica geral
<mibis_> bom vlw eu vo para faculdade agora
<mibis_> muito obrigado vejo vcs amanha
<mibis_> abraço
<dtcrshr> o/
<mibis_> dtcrshr vlw
<mibis_>  datacrusher vl
<tdruiva_padawan> \away
 * tdruiva_padawan is away: :)
<MarconM> flww para todos
<ruffleS> hello world!
<tdruiva_padawan> tarde ruffleS
<ruffleS> boa tarde tdruiva_padawan
<tdruiva_padawan> td blzinha?
<ruffleS> beleza beleza
<tdruiva_padawan> :)
<Illuminati> Boa noite, pessoal...alguém aqui ja esta usando o unity ?
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Eu instalei ele no 10.10, não curti muito não. :X
<Illuminati> D3l3t3: Porque ? é tão ruim assim ?
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Tipo, não digo ruim, mas não me acostumei ainda. Acho que no 11.04 deve ficar melhor.
<Illuminati> D3l3te3: eu ainda nao instalei to baixando ele agora...mas o que tem de tão novo ?
<Illuminati> *D3l3t3
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Po, tem a barrinha do lado nova, o modo que você proucura os aplicativos, as pastas. Instala o unity e da uma fuçada. É legal e tal, mas ainda prefiro meu 10.10 com gnome. :D
<Illuminati> ah blz hehe
<Illuminati> menos mal pensei que fosse algo mais serio hehe
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Tipo, o compiz ainda não ta funcionando nele.
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Não sei se no 11.04 irá funcionar. Espero né.
<Illuminati> pow ficar sem compiz
<Illuminati> D3l3t3: Ficar sem compiz é @#$%@#$% pow...nao rola
<Illuminati> mas pelo que li a versao alpha 3 ta de boa hehehe
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Pois é.
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Mas ai é alpha do 11.04, né?
<Illuminati> Cara vou te dizer uma coisa...to baixando do servidor de um amigo meu mas acredito que sea
<Illuminati> o nome da distro é Natty
<D3l3t3> uhum...
<D3l3t3> Po, o 11.04, tentei usar por maquina virtual, mas não funcionou o unity.
<Illuminati> Deve ser a mesma....mas acho que nao é lts
<D3l3t3> E não testei ele no pc ainda não.
<Illuminati> ix
<Illuminati> ixi
<Illuminati> daqui a uns dias vai vir com kde
<Illuminati> eu tava tao acostumado com gnome
<D3l3t3> kde é pesado demais. =/
<Illuminati> pois é
<Illuminati> mas em contra partida...e pelo que li tem muito mais programas compativeis
<Illuminati> hehe
<Illuminati> acho que por ser mais antigo
<Illuminati> como no finado kurumin
<D3l3t3> É? Dessa não sabia.
<D3l3t3> Acho o gnome mais leve e mais fácil de modificar.
<Illuminati> Pois é...tem uma gama maior de software...O gnome é muito bom...da menos problemas...mas fazer o que né...
<Illuminati> D3l3t3: Voce ja testou o desempenho a nivel de trafego de dados entre no network manager e o wvdial ?
<D3l3t3> Né...
<ruffleS> D3l3t3, o unity do natty usa o compiz
<Illuminati> JA testou o natty com o compiz?
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Nunca usei o  wvdial.
<Illuminati> Porque ter nao quer dizer que vai funciionar direito..
<D3l3t3> ruffleS, Que bom, por que o unity no 10.10 não funciona com o compiz.
<Illuminati> Se voce usar o wvdial voce nao deixa ele nunca mais
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Sério? É muita diferença?
<Illuminati> Muita mesmo...a net quase nunca cai e se cair ele reconecta
<ruffleS> D3l3t3, o unity do maverick (10.10) utiliza o mutter como gerenciador de janelas, já o do natty (11.04) utiliza o compiz
<Illuminati> alem disso tudo fica mais rapido...nao sei porque...
<ruffleS> se não funcionar o compiz você tem a opção de utilizar o gnome clássico
<Illuminati> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pelo visto a canonical ta querendo inventar moda srsrs
<Illuminati> espero que de certo...nao to afim de trocar de distro srsrs
<Illuminati> Sera que vai ter RC ou sera que ja vai pular pra final ?
<ruffleS> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdigitizor.com%2F2011%2F02%2F12%2Fnatty-no-rc%2F&rct=j&q=natty%20release%20candidate&ei=28eHTcjBKIPAtgfilYSECg&usg=AFQjCNEsATcYYWPFn0R4DrV8Bc4AIgEw7Q
<D3l3t3> ruffleS, Ata, então ta explicado por que não funciona compiz + unity no 10.10. :D
<ruffleS> não.. não terá RC
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Qualquer dia testo o wvdial.
<Illuminati> ruffles, entao vai pular do alpha3 pra final é isso ?
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<ruffleS> * Alpha 1 - 2nd December 2010 * Alpha 2 - 3rd February 2011 * Alpha 3 - 3rd March 2011 * Beta 1 -  31st March 2011 * Beta 2 - 14th April 2011
<ruffleS>     * Final Release - 28th April 2011
<Illuminati> D3l3t3: testa mesmo se precisar de ajuda to por aqui hehehe do wvdial entendo e como entendo
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, haha. Beleza, obrigado. :D
<Illuminati> ruffles: Sera que quem ja ta usando alpha 3 vai poder migrar pro beta?
<ruffleS> Illuminati, basta ir atualizando
<D3l3t3> Só mudo quando sair a Final.
<Illuminati> ruffles: só espero que essa versao funcione no pendrive hehehe porque to cheio de cd's de distros com cada nome que voce nem imagina
<Geowany> wvdial
<Illuminati> só falta sair alguma distro com o nome bola de neve srsrrs
<ruffleS> basta usar o startup disk creator
<Illuminati> porque o resto ja foi
<ruffleS> Illuminati,
<Geowany> alguém aí usa 3g em servidor?
<Geowany> hahahahahahahaha
<Illuminati> Geowani
<Illuminati> y
<Geowany> fala Illuminate
<Geowany> ah tá...
<Illuminati> Geowany, no servidor eu acho que nao srsrs
<Illuminati> mas depois de tanto apanhar no wvdial aprendi a mecher kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Pois é...então pra quê, PRA QUÊ usa wvdial
<Geowany> ?
<Illuminati> eu acho muito melhor
<Geowany> O Network-Manager é bem mais prático.
<Illuminati> ao menos aqui quando a net cai ele reconecta e com ele cai menos
<Illuminati> oxi
<Geowany> Conversa rapaz...
<Geowany> Nunca vi isso de "cai menos".
<Illuminati> aqui com meu 3g ele cai muito no network e parece que a net fica mais lenta
<Illuminati> parece ate que tem pacto com o windows
<Illuminati> de ter qos
<Geowany> Vocês são cheios de supertições.
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> ao meno ate agora o meu nao caiu com o wvdial
<Geowany> superstições*
<Illuminati> se eu sar o network cai
<Illuminati> da uma linda no gnu
<Illuminati> que voce vai ver
<D3l3t3> Se minha internet cair, você pode rezar, bater tambor, chorar que não volta.
<Illuminati> Bom galera to indo nessa...ja volto
<D3l3t3> É só ligar para velox reclamar, que da um tempo e volta. Sinistor.
<D3l3t3> Sinistro*
<D3l3t3> hahaa
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> pois é d3l3t3, mas como o Geowany diz que sou superticioso...depois eu te passo uns banhos srsrsrs
<D3l3t3> Jaé. ahahaha
<D3l3t3> Sal grosso.
<Geowany> 3g deve ser algo dos Illuminatis...Pra controlar todo o mundo e para que todos tenham raiva e vivam estressados. kkkkkkk
<Illuminati> D3l3t3: Vou nessa cara heheh axé kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> ahaha
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Valeu...
<ruffleS> wvdial é do tempo da conexão discada
<Illuminati> Axé Geowany. kkkkk
<Illuminati> ruffles tem gente que ainda usa windows kkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Pois bem, vou aqui pra wikipédia.
<Geowany> Até mais!
<Illuminati> quanto mais wwvdial
<Illuminati> kkkkkk
<ruffleS> eu sou do tempo da bbs e do videotexto e não uso windows :D
<Illuminati> va geowany e se precisar de ajuda me chame ta passo uns banhos aproveta logo que hoje é segunda eparreeeee oyaaa
<Illuminati> kkkkkk
<Geowany> Cara...Hoje é segunda é?
<Illuminati> agora fui mesmo
<Illuminati> xau
<Illuminati> xau
<Illuminati> xau
<Geowany> estou de férias, perdi a até a noção dessas coisas.
<Geowany> Pessoal, vocês não acham esse Illuminati muito espalhafatoso pra ser um Illuminati?
<D3l3t3> Estou de férias até Agosto. hahaha
<D3l3t3> Geowany,
<Geowany> fala D3l3t3
<D3l3t3> Nada, nada... Apertei sem querer aqui. sorry.
<D3l3t3> Geowany, Nada, nada... Apertei sem querer aqui. sorry. [2]
<Geowany> ok
<marcos> alguem  usa  amsn aki?
<AlexandreMBM> marcos, por que?
<AlexandreMBM> marcos, eu não uso aMSN, mas quero saber como está o suporte a video-conferencia.
<mangojambo> Olá, pessoal. Uma d'úvida rápida: Como vai ficar o Uso de drivers 3D com placas Nvidia no novo Ubuntu? Mudará alguma coisa ?
<marcos> alexandrembr: tambem  to  querendo  noticias
<marcos> alguem  q  ajudar  no  desenvolvimento  de software  esta  aki?
<user730> Boa noite pessoal
<marcos> boa
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<mateusjmf> minha central de programas não instala nada! somente no terminal. Oq pode ser?
<user730> mateusjmf, dá alguma mensagem de erro? Isso ocorreu depois de alguma modificação no sistema?
<user730> Configurei um squid para autenticar em um AD, tá tudo funcionando. Alguem sabe como faço para ele usar o logon do cliente na rede, para autenticar a conexão e não solicitar ao usuario na hora de navegar?
<mateusjmf> do nada aparece A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fonte não autenticada.
<user730> mateusjmf, tá, então vc consegue acessar a interface do programa e selecionar o software?
<mateusjmf> sim, mas não instala, somente no terminal dá a opção de A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fonte não autenticada (S/N)
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-22
<user730> mateusjmf, dá uma olhada nesse link parece o mesmo problema http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=80069.0
<mateusjmf> mega obrigado foi só um "sudo apt-get update" e resolveu
<user730> mateusjmf , susse :)
<mateusjmf> obrigado mesmo
<chaintech> Boa noite
<MarconM> Illuminati, e ae cara
<MarconM> como que ta homi
<MarconM> to com net em casa agora
<Illuminati> Opa MarconM, to sobrevivendo
<Illuminati> srsrs
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<Illuminati> To tentando mudar  tela splash
<MarconM> cara se seguinte
<MarconM> tu manja de compilação
<Geowany> Olá, trolls!
<MarconM> Geowany, e ae brow
 * Geowany compilando Audacious 2.4.4-1
<MarconM> sumido
<kayros> como instalar o driver 945GM da intel help
<Daekdroom> kayros, ele já vem instalado por padrão
<rogerio> baixei um video em formato dvd-r mas não esta em iso, tem dois arquivos um AUDIO_TS e outro VIDEO_TS  como faço para transformar em AVI, alguém pode meajudar?
<kayros> eu sei mas eu fiz besteira aqui
<MarconM> Geowany, ta ae
<kayros> dakrOom eu fiz merda aqui e mudei
<Daekdroom> mudou o driver?
<Geowany> MarconM: eu? sumido?
<Geowany> Hoje mesmo já teclei aqui.
<kayros> tem como instalar novamente
<Geowany> rogerio: você pode ripar ele
<Daekdroom> Tem que saber o que você fez.
<Geowany> com um software tipo o acidrip
<kayros> eu instalei outro driver
<kayros> fiz besteira
<Daekdroom> Instalou outro driver como?
<MarconM> Geowany, nao te vi on mais
<kayros> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<kayros> sudo apt-get update
<kayros> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<kayros> sudo reboot
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite "ubunteiros" e ai, o que estão achando do novo Firefox 4.0 Minifild...?! http://www.dicasbrowser.com/2011/03/firefox-4-final-ja-esta-disponivel.html
<Daekdroom> sudo ppa-purge ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<kayros>  fiz isso
<Geowany> Putz cara...Não sou bot igual o illuminati não!
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany, calma
<MarconM> aeuhaeuahauaha
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: já estou usando ele a algumas semanas.
<kayros> dou este comando
<Daekdroom> Sim
<Daekdroom> Esse que eu passei
<kayros> nao entendi
<Daekdroom> Se não tiver o pacote ppa-purge instalado, ele avisa.
<rogerio> Geowany me explica como faço por favor?
<kayros> saiu isso sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<illuminati> Geowany, como é ?
<Daekdroom> kayros, tenta sudo apt-get install ppa-purge antes
<kayros> ok
<kayros> instalado agora
<Geowany> rogerio: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Mencoder-ripando-DVD-para-DIVX?pagina=2
<Daekdroom> Agora o comando deve funcionar e reverter o que você fez
<kayros> kayros@kayros-laptop:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<kayros> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<Daekdroom> Mas não instalou?
<kayros> nada
<kayros> sim
<kayros> instalou
<kayros> nao istalou  nao
<kayros> achei q tinha istalado
<kayros> instalado
<kayros> nada
<Daekdroom> Você está usando qual versão?
<Daekdroom> (do ubuntu)
<kayros> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<kayros> E: Impossível achar pacote ppa-purge
<Geowany> rogerio: tem o dvd::rip também
<kayros> 1004
<Geowany> http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/dvd-divx/
<kayros> 10 04
<rogerio> dvdrip é um programa com interface?
<Daekdroom> kayros, vá em Sistema > Administração > Canais de Software, aba Atualizações e marque "Atualizações não suportadas"
<kayros> ok
<Geowany> rogerio: o dvd rip sim, já o mencoder não...
<Daekdroom> Quando você fechar o Canais de Software ele vai pedir para atualizar a lista de pacotes, deixe-o.
<kayros> ok
<Daekdroom> Depois disso, instale somente o pacote ppa-purge e desative as Atualizações não suportadas. Não execute nenhuma outra atualização de pacotes.
<rogerio> esse mencoder eu estou instalando! mas parece muito dificil!
<MarconM> Geowany, voce usa esse audacious ???
<Geowany> MarconM: voltarei a usar, o exaile está travando mais depois que atualizei
<D3l3t3> Boa noite!
<MarconM> qual versao esta usando
<kayros> nao tem Atualizações não suportadas
<MarconM> Geowany, 10.10 ou foi para alpha 3 11.04
<Daekdroom> kayros, tem alguma opção com lucid-backports?
<Geowany> MarconM: 10.04.2 LTS ->  10.10
<kayros>  tem
<Daekdroom> É essa.
<kayros> ok
<kayros> mas eh sem suporte
<MarconM> Geowany, hunm ... to testando agora o lubuntu 10.10 e o ubuntu 11.04 3
<Geowany> MarconM: Ubuntu por modo de falar, porque estou usando o LXDE.
<Daekdroom> kayros, exatamente por isso que você só instalará o pacote ppa-purge e depois irá desativar novamente
<kayros> ok
<MarconM> entao voce ta usando o lxde ae ... to usando o lubuntu  aqui q vem com ele padrao ... vou instalar em uma maquina carroça
<MarconM> aeauhuahuhu
<kayros> entendi ja esta feito
<kayros> e agora
<Daekdroom> Atualizou as informações dos pacotes?
<Geowany> MarconM: os únicos problemas que tive até agora foram: PCManFM não quer abrir mídia removível.
<Geowany> Exaile travando.
<kayros> ja
<Daekdroom> Deve ser possível instalar agora.
<kayros> ja instalei o pacote
<kayros> rsrs
<Daekdroom> rode o comando então.
<kayros> e agora
<kayros> ja rodei
<Daekdroom> Ele vai apagar o repositório que você adicionou e reverter os pacotes.
<Daekdroom> Ah, pode desativar o lucid-backports e fazer reboot então.
<xGrind> qndo sai a proxima versao do ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Final de abril.
<xGrind> nao digo a final. release
<xGrind> proxima atualizaçao
<Daekdroom> Dia 28
<MarconM> Geowany, mas voce usa o lxde por que
<xGrind> firefox ta pra sair amanha
<MarconM> gosto msm ... ou sua maquina é digamos ... um lentium
<kayros> mas qual comano para desfazer ;os drivers
<D3l3t3> Firefox 4 ja saiu.
<Daekdroom> kayros, o ppa-purge já fez isso.
<MarconM> D3l3t3, firefox ... deixa disso google chrome
<xGrind> saiu?
<MarconM> aeuahauehuheuha
<kayros> ja instalei
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, http://www.dicasbrowser.com/2011/03/firefox-4-final-ja-esta-disponivel.html
<kayros> isso eu fiz
<D3l3t3> http://pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/firefox-4-0-disponivel-para-download-a-versao-final/
<Geowany> MarconM: quer que eu seja modesto ou sincero?
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Eu uso o Chrome. :D
<kayros> tenho q fazer oq mais
<xGrind> ue no site ainda ta o 3.6.15
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, muleque, vai na nossa que vc se da bem... ;)
<xGrind> kk
<D3l3t3> Só não sei instala esse 4.0  hahasduihasd
<kayros> ppa-purge so ar este comando
<Daekdroom> kayros, só desativar o natty-backports e fazer reboot
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; to vendo aki
<Daekdroom> Sim, só é esse comando
<xGrind> ainda nao colocaram no site
<kayros> mas na; tenho q remover os rivers antes
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, o site vai lançar oficialmente amanhã, por isso... ;)
<D3l3t3> Tenho instalado o MineField.
<MarconM> bom
<Daekdroom> kayros, não precisa
<MarconM> Geowany, vai la ... tenta os dois
<MarconM> aeuaheuaehaueha
<kayros> o,k
<MarconM> D3l3t3, blz ... eu usei o firefox ... deu pau comigo tanto no ruindows quanto no linux
<MarconM> desisti dele
<Geowany> MarconM: Eu não gosto de ter um ambiente pesado apenas por firulas que eu nunca vou usar.
<MarconM> Geowany, ... entao é por gosto
<Geowany> MarconM: o firefox? ou o Youtube dando pau no flash?
<MarconM> cara mas eu achei bacana
<MarconM> tambem
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Eu acho o Chrome mais pratico e rapdo.
<MarconM> D3l3t3, to com voce 1000%
<Geowany> Rápido é o links...
<MarconM> hj descobri até exportar os links
<MarconM> aeuahuahuhuhaueh
<Geowany> O midori também está ficando excelente, achei ele melhor que o rekonq.
<MarconM> favoritos e tudo
<MarconM> agora falando serio galera
<MarconM> alguem ja testou o google OS
 * peregrinator_six como sou livre uso tanto o FF como o GC! :)
<fslima0> eu uso o ie8 aqui
<D3l3t3> Outas gosta que gostei do Chrome, posso sincronizar as paradas com meu email. MarconM
<MarconM> Geowany, testou o fluxbox ... mas gostei mais do lxde
<fslima0> muahahaha
<MarconM> serio ...
<MarconM> D3l3t3, como assim
<Geowany> MarconM: Usei o fluxbox por muito tempo.
<peregrinator_six> fslima0, usa o 6 que é melhor ainda... ;)
<Geowany> Na época que usava slackware
<MarconM> pior que a maioria q usa slack usa fluxbox
<MarconM> é padrao dele
<MarconM> ?
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Eu sincronizo meus favoritos, temas com minha conta do hotmail, dai se eu tiver que formatar o pc, não perco.
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; como atualizo o ff ?
<Geowany> Não, o padrão (dos grandes) é o "KDE".
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> pelo ubuntu tweak nao deu
<MarconM> D3l3t3, que massa nao sabia disso
<MarconM> D3l3t3, ja passa o detonado =D
<MarconM> aeuhaauehuheuhauaa
<rogerio> Geowany valeu pelas dicas!
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Vai em Preferências - > Coisas pessoais. Vai ter la "Sincronizar".
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, quando tiver atualização no seu repo! ;)
<Geowany> rogerio: Boa sorte! Qualquer coisa estamos aqui!
<MarconM> blz
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; mes q vem entao
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: está usando qual distro?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, to la ...
<MarconM> dae tem la mas é do google
<MarconM> tem que criar uma do hotmail
<Geowany> xGrind: ubuntu mesmo? ou você é apenas mais um troll user de outra distro que vem aqui encher o saco? (como se eu não soubesse quem é o xGrind)
<xGrind> o loco kk
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pode usar acc do Gmail e hotmail. As outras não sei. :S
<xGrind> xubuntu ;)
<MarconM> hunm
<xGrind> mas ja achei um jeito aki
<MarconM> calma gente
<MarconM> =D
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, Ubuntu 10.10 o meu ultimo buntu, pois não uso unity, então...
<MarconM> no violence
<MarconM> =D
<rogerio> Eu tenho um computador com seven vou converter la não vale se matar por um videozinho! valeu!
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: Ultimo
<Geowany> ?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, xove la
<xGrind> ff 4
<xGrind> wget http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/4.0rc1-candidates/build1/linux-i686/it/firefox-4.0rc1.tar.bz2
<xGrind> ops ;x
<Geowany> Mas você não vai ter a opção de continuar usando o Ubuntu com Gnome?
<Daekdroom> É mais fácil usar um PPA
<Geowany> xGrind: Estou usando um ppa
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, ?
<xGrind> Geowany; passae? pelo ubuntu tweak nao deu
<Kazenin> pra que está na dúvida do que é o Unity dêem uma lida
<Kazenin> http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/entendendo-unity/
<Geowany> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<MarconM> D3l3t3, eu coloco login do hotmail ele nao acieta
<Geowany> Kazenin: Pelos boatos ele vai ser só uma "máscara" por cima do gnome.
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Você tem orkut? Se tiver usa a acc dele.
<xGrind> agora vai
<MarconM> como que usa acc
<MarconM> D3l3t3, desculpa minha ignorancia =/
<Kazenin> Geowany, não é boato não é isso mesmo
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  acc= account.
<MarconM> pode me chamar de noob
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  :D
<MarconM> D3l3t3, por que nao to surpreso
<MarconM> u,u
<Geowany> Kazenin: Vou testar o audacious, se der certo eu já te passo os pacotes.
<Kazenin> bele
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Se você tiver conta do orkut, usa ela.
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> nao foi nao com acc
<MarconM> comigo nunca da certo
<D3l3t3> MarconM,
<D3l3t3> Sincronizado com ********@hotmail.com. Sincronizado pela última vez: 4 horas atrás
<D3l3t3> Estou usando conta do hotmail. :S
<MarconM> D3l3t3, vai ficar assim la no login " acc= xxxxx@hotmail.com
<Geowany> Kazenin: esqueci de compilar ele com opção de usar o pulse-audio
<Geowany> :P
<Geowany> I'm sorry!
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  ww.google.pt/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=pt-BR&answer=185277
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Link errado, desculpa.  http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=pt-BR&answer=185277
<vvesley> boa noite o/
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<vvesley> como eu abilito o gnome-bluetooh no debian squeeze ?
<xGrind> o loco o.O
<xGrind> pelo ppa ta vindo o ff 3.6.17
<Daekdroom> vvesley, esse canal não é para suporte debian
 * peregrinator_six ubuntu é filho e não pai
<Daekdroom> xGrind, tem que instalar o pacote firefox-4.0
<MarconM> D3l3t3, OMG..... > . <
<xGrind> Dar; eu atualizei pelo ubuntu tweak
<Daekdroom> Ele começa a vir pelo firefox quando lançar oficialmente, creio
<vvesley> :D
<vvesley> Daekdroom: qual e canal br do debian ?
<xGrind> mas oq achei estranho é vir esse 3.6.17
<peregrinator_six> ##debian-br
<Kazenin> vvesley, acho que o que procura é ##debian-br
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Conseguil?
<MarconM> yes man ... thanks
<MarconM> achei q ia ter que ligar para o bill gates
<MarconM> foda que perdi o numero dele
 * peregrinator_six se bem que lá só tem moasca, zumbi e de vez em sempre usn alienigenas... 
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Nada.
<peregrinator_six> *mosca...
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hduiasdhsaiudh. Deu mole.
<MarconM> aeuaheuaehaueheuaheauhaeuahea
<MarconM> cara esse seriado the walking dead é muito massa
<vvesley> ok
<MarconM> D3l3t3, cara eu to loco para tirar o ruindows da loja
<MarconM> e colocar o linux
<MarconM> mas o autocad civil me impede
<Geowany> autocad?
<D3l3t3> Vishi.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Em casa eu uso dual boot, com Ubuntu e Seven. :X
<MarconM> Geowany, entao tem um progrma autocad para linux gratis
<MarconM> muito bom " draftsight "
<Geowany> Galera, segura a onda aí que já volto.
<MarconM> mas esse autocad civil é para pavimentação de estrada
<MarconM> tem coisa soh dele dae é foda
<MarconM> 9gb a instalação
<Geowany> Eu já usei autocad.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  9GB? :O
<MarconM> o civil sim
<MarconM> fiz o curso em sao paulo na autodesk
<D3l3t3> Nossa!
<D3l3t3> Sinistro.
<MarconM> nem me fale
<MarconM> D3l3t3, dae isso me empaca .. se voce soh desenho de casa msm e talz
<MarconM> ruindows ja era
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pode crer.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Em casa eu tenho um problema com a impressora Lexmark. Não funciona no linux. --'
<D3l3t3> Toda vez que preciso imprimir algo tenho que usar o Windows.
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, boa noite pra vc, me diz ai, qual sistema vc tá usando ai...?!
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, boa notei cara
<MarconM> eu to usando o ubuntu 10.10 32 bits
<peregrinator_six> a tá, beleza então...
<MarconM> D3l3t3, voce trabalha com CAD
<MarconM> as melhores sao epson e HP
<Geowany> Kazenin: agora é pra dar certo, instalei milhões de libs de desenvolvimento de aúdio.
<MarconM> instalam q é uma maravilha
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  CAD?
<MarconM> sim CAD .. autocad
<MarconM> desenho
<MarconM> saca
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Não, não...
<MarconM> a soh
<D3l3t3> Nem trabalho.
<D3l3t3> haha
<MarconM> lol
<D3l3t3> Vou fazer faculdade ainda.
<D3l3t3> :D
<MarconM> essa impressora
<MarconM> lexmark ,...ja tentou driver na net e nada
<D3l3t3> Já... Já baixei um script que instala e tal.
<MarconM> que formato ele é
<D3l3t3> Mas não consigo por para funcionar. =/
<MarconM> A4
<MarconM> ela da erro . aparece algo no sistema
<MarconM> reconhece pelomenos
<D3l3t3> Tipo, mando imprimir e não aparece nada, nenhuma erro, nenhum aviso.
<MarconM> D3l3t3, danadinha
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, por que a pergunta
<MarconM> cara a minha la na empresa é um epson 1520
<MarconM> tem 9 anos q a empresa tem
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> instalei o linux e foi tranquilo
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Se liga... Ponho para adicionar um impressora... Aparece aqui. Lexmark 510 Conectada a porta USB.
<MarconM> sozinho ... tem opção q tem no linux q no ruindows nao tem
<peregrinator_six> MarconM,  queria saber quanto de atualização tinha na pasta do cashe se é que é assim mesmo que se escreve... :)
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, voce quer dizer em tamanho Mb
<MarconM> /var/cache/apt/archives
<MarconM> du -h
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, exato!
<MarconM> entra la e digita du -h
<MarconM> df -h mostra as partições
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Dai ele achou um drive, começou a baixar e apareceu isso:  E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, não rapaz, quanto que tem da primeira atualização até hoje, tendeu...!?
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, na verdade nao
<MarconM> voce apaga seu cache
<MarconM> com o comando apt-get clean
<MarconM> D3l3t3, entendi
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e se voce marcar par soh baixar ao invez de instalar tambem
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, o seguinte, quero saber quantos megas em atualizações tem o sistema desde a primeira atualização do 10.10 até agora, tendeu...?! Mas no de outro usuario, pois o meu eu já sei, é pra comparar! :)
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> olha ... dae nao sei ... alguem sabe ae D3l3t3, Geowany
<MarconM> eu sou o mais noob ... o D3l3t3 é ferah nisso
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, soh para min enteder
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, tranquilidade4, eu sou o sub-n00b, já tem um tempinho que subi de nivel... XD
<MarconM> é no msm sistema certo ...
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Aparece uma janela de "Drivers Adicionais", dai pede para ativar o driva da impressora e da erro. #shit
<MarconM> D3l3t3, putz
<MarconM> to vendo aqui nos foruns
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, temq ue ser no mesmo sistema, com certeza! :0
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, kkkkk
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, blz tem 2 user no sistema certo
<MarconM> o seu e do outro mano ...
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, não complica o que é facil rapa..
<MarconM> mas acredito q a pasta de update é no msm lugar
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MarconM> " /var "
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, calma .. .... man
<MarconM> olha a pressao
<vitorlobo> mas oia
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: nervos a flor da pele?
<vitorlobo> :P
<MarconM> auehauehuahueha
<MarconM> alguem quer pizza
<MarconM> ???
<MarconM> ta muito bom aqui
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Manda pra ca!
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> ativa o dcc send la
<MarconM> aeuhauaheauhauheua
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, tranquilidade, melhor do que tá só morrendo... :P É o seguinte, no meu sistema só tem um usuario que sou eu, o que eu quero é saber quanto tem de megas em atualizações desde o principio mas não no meu, pois quero comparar, quero saber de outro usuario, tendeu agora mano...?!
<Pskol> D3l3t3, ow, vc entrava na brasnet antigamente?
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ae, dei um apt-get update e instalo o drive da impressora, agora vou testar. #oremos
<Geowany> Kazenin: recompilando! Agora o pulse funfa!
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, eu entendi " mais ou menos " mas nao sei como fzer
<MarconM> com o du -h nao da
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Pskol,  Por que? :S
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, claro que vc não sabe, vc não usa o emsmo sistema que eu :P
<peregrinator_six> *mesmo...
<Pskol> D3l3t3, lembro de um nick igual..
<francisco_> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> francisco_, boa noite.
<MarconM> q sistema se usa
<MarconM> peregrinator_six,
<D3l3t3> Pskol, Po, não sei.
<Pskol> D3l3t3, so que era d3l3t3r.. era vc?? :P
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e ae
<MarconM> foi
<D3l3t3> Pskol,  Com 'r' no final? Não.
<francisco_> conhecendo
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Ele instalo o drive, mas ta pedindo drive ainda. :S
<fslima0> nick bem criativo
<fslima0> d3l3t3
<fslima0> haha
<MarconM> D3l3t3, faz assim .. " apt-get install macumba
<MarconM> ^^
<D3l3t3> MarconM, hduiasdhasiudhsaiduhs
<MarconM> vai q cola
<D3l3t3> fslima0,  haha.
<fslima0> 3ss3 n1ck 3 mu1t0 cr14t1v0, v0c3 s4b14?
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  apt-get install chuck_norris
<D3l3t3> Vai que ele ajuda. :D
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> D3l3t3, dae voce vai destruir o sistema
<Giverny> porra mano
<Giverny> porque vocês não usam a sintaxe
<Giverny> do apt
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> fdps
<D3l3t3> Giverny,  ?
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install macumba'
<Giverny> T:
<D3l3t3> fslima0,  Na verdade  eu cadastrei como Delete aqui, mas não lembro a senha. \o
<MarconM> kkkkk
<D3l3t3> HJUIDHASIUDHADS
<MarconM> aeee galera
<MarconM> quem quiser o nick dlee
<MarconM> ta sem senha
<Pskol> D3l3t3, deletaram sua senha
<Pskol> kkkk
<MarconM> Delete, instala o windows ae que funfa a impressora
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> MarconM, hahaha
<MarconM> D3l3t3, te mando o crack
<MarconM> euehaeuahea
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hdiaushds Gosto mais de keygen
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> esse illuminati é bot neh
<MarconM> nunca fala
<MarconM> mas sempre ta on
<D3l3t3> Nada.
<D3l3t3> Hoje o cara falou a tarde toda.
<D3l3t3> hahaha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> illuminati,
<MarconM> tem q descançar neh ^^
<D3l3t3> Eu tava conversando com ele.
<MarconM> illuminati, ta ae ... deve ta em reunião
<MarconM> D3l3t3, esse lxde é muito leve cara
<illuminati> Oi D3l3t3, tava aqui resolvendo um problinha...
<MarconM> o netbook vai ficar uma louça
<MarconM> illuminati, e ae homi
<MarconM> q q deu
<illuminati> Pow eu falei a tarde toda né
<illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<illuminati> Bom, pessoal preciso encontrar uma distro para iniciantes que nao sabem NADA mas absolutamente NADA  de linux....nao sei qual...
<illuminati> Ah! Fiz um teste hoje de noia e descobri que tenho medo de linhas de comandos kkkkkkk
<MarconM> illuminati, euheuehauahuhea
<illuminati> Bom....acho que o melhor é mandriva....
<illuminati> srsrs
<MarconM> owww...to baixndo a distro la cara ... mas vou te falar
<illuminati> segundo nosso amigo peregrinato_six
<MarconM> nao gosto de kde
<MarconM> mandriva illuminati
<MarconM> :s
<illuminati> MarconM....qual distro ?
<MarconM> epidemic
<illuminati> hum blz
<illuminati> hehehe
<MarconM> kkkk
<illuminati> To falando mandriva pra inciantes hehehe
<MarconM> to testando o lubuntu aqui
<MarconM> a soh
<illuminati> hum
<illuminati> e eu acho que o ubuntu ta testando minha paciencia hoje
<illuminati> que odio
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> calma ...... olha a pressao
<illuminati> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> ó o remedio
<MarconM> ele nao tem culpa
<illuminati> cara juro...se meu notebook nao fosse tao caro eu jogava ele de janela abaixo
<MarconM> espera ae
<MarconM> me fala seu endereço
<illuminati> kkkkk
<MarconM> " cade a caneta "
<MarconM> ^^
<illuminati> huashuas
<illuminati> Mas vamos lá heheh
<illuminati> quero baixar o ubuntu natty
<illuminati> hehe
<MarconM> matty
<MarconM> vai usar o unity
<MarconM> Uiiiiiii
<MarconM> que tudo *-----*
<MarconM> ubuntu mac
<illuminati> ubuntu mac?
<illuminati> que papo é esse?
<illuminati> kkk
<MarconM> aeuaheuaehuea
<MarconM> é zuera
<MarconM> tem umas paradas la que lembra o mac
<MarconM> a barra de terefas
<illuminati> hum
<MarconM> muda com o progrma
<illuminati> eu tentei usar o mac aqui no meu pc hehehe
<illuminati> diz uns arranjos e rodou
<MarconM> eu ja fiz isso tambem
<illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rou q foi uma teta
<MarconM> dae deu pau
<MarconM> ¬¬
<fslima0> todos ja fizemos isso
<MarconM> lol
<fslima0> :P
<fslima0> nerds
<illuminati> kkkkkkk
<illuminati> mas tipo
<MarconM> cara o parada do kext
<MarconM> aehaeuheauhauhea
<illuminati> o touchpad
<illuminati> nunca consegui ativar
<MarconM> meu deus q odio " by illuminati "
<MarconM> eu consegui
<illuminati> e nem colocar ele em pt-br
<Geowany> opa!
<MarconM> unica coisa q faltou foi a placa wireless
<Geowany> acho que agora o audacious funfa!
<fslima0> aqui funcionou tudo menos o microfone da webcam integrada
<MarconM> fslima0, sempre tem algo
<fslima0> prefiro mais o linux
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> hum
<MarconM> cara certeza
<illuminati> fslima0...o problema todo do linux é que quando nao se sabe, se quer aprender e nem sempre existe alguem paciente pra ensinar a alguem que um dia tambem nao sabia usar...
<MarconM> illuminati, mas eu vou te falar
<MarconM> melhor maquina virutal q ja vi
<MarconM> paralells desktop para mac
<illuminati> hum
<illuminati> to ligado
<MarconM> voce pode aumentar a janela e ele aumentava junto
<MarconM> e quando dava fullscreen
<MarconM> ele ficava certim no seu note
<MarconM> voce podia copiar e colar direito do sistema para vm
<illuminati> hum
<illuminati> pow
<MarconM> meu sonho é sair para linux
<illuminati> vamos fazer um .deb
<illuminati> hehe
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> nem me fala eu quis um fzer montar pacote deb
<illuminati> am?
<illuminati> ah tah
<MarconM> que odio
<MarconM> auehaeuhuehueh
<MarconM> illuminati, isso pega
<illuminati> sair o paralells para linux
<illuminati> srsrs
<illuminati> desenha antes que botem
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> eu e voce pra fora
<illuminati> kkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkk
<illuminati> pega
<illuminati> kkkkk
<MarconM> ja estou vendo na net aqui
<illuminati>  kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> illuminati, veioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MarconM> adivinha
<MarconM> http://www.parallels.com/products/desktop/pd4wl/
<paladin``> alguem pode me da um help
<paladin``> ve se entra esse site plx www.rodrigotransportes.com.br putzzz
<paladin``> du nada nao consigo acessar ele, da timeout, nao sei se é minha conexão
<MarconM> illuminati, omg
<paladin``> n conecto ssh nada
<MarconM> papai noel veio cedo
<MarconM> illuminati, num é q tem cara
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> paladin esta funcionando sim
<illuminati> rodrigo transportes
<illuminati> deixa eu ver MarconM
<illuminati> heheh
<paladin``> caraio q disgrassa
<paladin``> sera q é meu virtua
<MarconM> blz
<paladin``> ou o hosting......... pqp
<MarconM> illuminati, 134mb linux
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> to baixando ja
<illuminati> baixando ?
<MarconM> yes
<illuminati> mas voce vai pagar ou vai usar trial ?
<MarconM> bom ...
<MarconM> " keygen "
<MarconM> =D
<illuminati> afff
<MarconM> o que
<illuminati> que odio de voce
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<Giverny> paladin__,
<MarconM> mintira de algo em diante
<Giverny> paladin__, linguagem de programação é case sensitive
<MarconM> soh progama original
<MarconM> ta
<Giverny> paladin__, então não fica pondo tag
<MarconM> mas pode valer depois desse
<Giverny> <TAG>
<illuminati> kkkkkkk
<Giverny> </tag>
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> põe <tag></tag>
<Giverny> <TAG> </TAG>
<fslima0> html nem eh case sensitive
<MarconM> illuminati, adoro torrent
<MarconM> =D
<Giverny> fslima0, xml é
<illuminati> MarconM: Voce esta fazendo com que o desenvolvedor perca o estimulo viu
<illuminati> tadinho dele
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> illuminati, mas soh comigo
<fslima0> nunca usei xml
<MarconM> q isso
<illuminati> kkkkkkk
<Giverny> fslima0, mesma coisa de html
<illuminati> vai deixar ele mais pobre
<MarconM> no maximo eu e voce e o canal todo
<MarconM> illuminati, o progrma custa
<MarconM> 70 dolar
<illuminati> multiplicar por 3
<illuminati> 210 pila
<illuminati> hehehe
<illuminati> baratinho
<fslima0> hehe
<illuminati> o pior de tudo fui eu hehehe tava usando o ruindows comprei um antivirus caro  e agora to no linux
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<leandro_> Boa noite galera
<fslima0> dizem que o microsoft essentials eh bom
<fslima0> e eh free
<illuminati> fslima0 voce ta é louco cara é o pior antivirus que alguem pode usar
<illuminati> :)
<fslima0> illuminati ou diziam.. isso ja faz tempo
<fslima0> tempo passa rapido
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> verdade
<illuminati> MaconM...ta com a mao ocupada é amigo ?
<illuminati> srsrs
<MarconM> aeaueaeuahuheehuehuhea
<MarconM> oia rapaz
<MarconM> nem vem
<illuminati> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> o redtube nao ta entrando
<leandro_> Uso ubuntu 10.10 dual boot com windos 7,  daí meu monitor de 22 polegadas deu problema e pra quebrar um galho tó com um crt, acontece que do nada não consigo visualizar as opções do grub e nada inicia
<fslima0> eu tenho o kapersky aqui no windows
<illuminati> cuidado pra nao sujar o teclado
<MarconM> >.<
<MarconM> tava baixando o programa neh mano
<MarconM> alguem de nois tem que baixar
<illuminati> ops ...moderador eu quis dizer pra ele nao comer no pc...é feio viu MarconM srsrs
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> pirata nao copia do original
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> illuminati, se deu mau =D
<illuminati> MarconM: Sei
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> voce nao chegou a usar ele neh
<MarconM> cara é muti bom
<illuminati> voce que pensa pow...depois de ontem que me declarei esposo legitimo de bill gates...me dei bem kkkkkk huashausha
<MarconM> virtual box e vmware perde
<MarconM> esposo o.O
<illuminati> agente faz o que pode né MarconM
<illuminati> logico
<MarconM> q isso
<MarconM> a blz ... cada é feliz do jeito q quer
<MarconM> nao tenho nada contra voces viu
<MarconM> acho legal o desfile
<MarconM> e talz
<MarconM> aquelas roupas estravagantes
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuhauhuhuhua
<illuminati> tipo fiquei sabendo que linha de codigo é coisa pra macho e que como eu tenho medo entao eu sou ..... dai o unico sistema que nao se usa linha é o M$ entaooo bill das janelas fez ele pensando no maridao aqui
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * peregrinator_six XD
<illuminati> kkkkkkk
<illuminati> foi voce mesmo peregrinator_six que me ajudou a me descobrir
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> obrigado viu....bjosssssssss
<illuminati> "ECA"
<illuminati> xD
<MarconM> illuminati, ta ficando estranho os papo
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, da moral nao que piora viu
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> Ei ei e ai MarconM já baixou a epidemia ?
<illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, só por que falei que linha de comando é coisa pra macho, por isso ela é preta e "cabeluda"... :P
<leandro_> Uso ubuntu 10.10 dual boot com windos 7,  daí meu monitor de 22 polegadas deu problema e pra quebrar um galho tó com um crt, acontece que do nada não consigo visualizar as opções do grub e nada inicia. Já tentei recuperar o grub e continua da mesma forma, alguem já passou por isso?
<MarconM> euahuahuahuhuheuh
<illuminati> Leandro_....acho melhor voce reinstalar
<illuminati> MarconM, e ai cara baixou ou nao baixou o epidemic ?
<MarconM> cara ta em 80%
<MarconM> tava baixando a 46kb
<MarconM> veioooo conecção ruin dlees
<MarconM> o ubuntu eu baixo a 250kb
<illuminati> pow que inveja se fosse aqui tava baixando a 29
<illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> QUE ODIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<MarconM> rapido hein
<illuminati> kkkkkkk
<leandro_> illuminati pode ser a melhor opção a questão é ter que reinstalar tudo dinovo
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, qual o seu interessa no Epidemic...?!
<leandro_> Já tive diversos problemas com a versão 10.10 a 10.04 lts seria uma melhor opção?
<illuminati> Leandro_, pois é amigo....unica solucao...
<peregrinator_six> *intresse...
<peregrinator_six> *interesse..
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, soh teste
<illuminati> Leandro_, voce que escolhe qual delas voce quer ? se voce quer trocar de versao a cada 6 meses use o 10.10 malverick e se voce quiser uma versao onde voce so precise trocar a cada 3 anos use o lts
<illuminati> aiaiaiai
<illuminati> que odio
<illuminati> de voces
<illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<illuminati> Perèzinho kkkkkkk kd vc?
<peregrinator_six> que tanto odio é este ai rapa...?!
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> ele é loco
<illuminati> Perezinhooo calma viu
<illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> illuminati, vai pra o slackware lá que é distro de maluco beleza... ;)
<illuminati> kkkkk
<illuminati> sou pro slack só pra ter dor de cabeça com aquele calango feio
<illuminati> odeio de calango
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> E outra tudo ali é diferente to tao acostumado com os comandos no deb
<illuminati> sair de um bonzinhozinhu pra ir pra dar um tiro no escuro é foda pow
<Pskol> eae
<illuminati> Oi Pskol...pow velho to com tanto odio que vi seu nick me deu uma vontade de uma skol..pow decia beleza
<illuminati> nesse calor
<illuminati> hehhe
<Pskol> illuminati, instalou o debian?
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, abril é mes de Debian mano! :D
<illuminati> Mas deixa para láaaa
<illuminati> Pskol....to criando coragem
<Pskol> eeh vai ter debian day aqui :P
<illuminati> o problema é que ele é tao feinho
<Pskol> illuminati, é a cara do dono
<drosophila> hm...uma pergunta meio offtopic mas não sei onde perguntar...qual é uma boa opção para hospedar um website? onde?
<Pskol> se vc quiser deixar ele bonito vc deixa
<Pskol> hhauheuhe
<drosophila> alguma sugestão qualquer/
<drosophila> ?
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, ele quer uma distro que já venha todinha pronta e não precise de linha de comando, recomendei a ele o window$ :P
<illuminati> Perezinho kkkkkkkkk nao diga mais isso por ai viu é feio...bill vai ficar chateado com voce...
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> debian
<illuminati> Drosophila......pera ainda
<MarconM> vamu entao de freebsd
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> nao
<illuminati> Alguem pode ajudar o Droso...pow que nick velho
<illuminati> ajudem ai
<Pskol> MarconM, freebsd eh muito facil
<drosophila> drosophila melanogaster é o nome científico da mosca das frutas
<illuminati> opa
<drosophila> é cute :3
<illuminati> fruta
<illuminati> hum
<illuminati> ta bom
<illuminati> que seja cute
 * peregrinator_six ui, mosca das frutas é... 00
<illuminati> ADOGOOOO
<MarconM> Pskol, tive q criar um tuto esses dias
<illuminati> KD MEU LEQUE
<MarconM> para ensinar a faze dual boot
<MarconM> 7 e bsd
<illuminati> alguem responde ai pra mosca da fruta por favor né
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminati> qual é a melhor distro pra hospedar o website ?
<MarconM> cara ...
<illuminati> 10
<illuminati> 9
<illuminati> 8
<illuminati> 7
<illuminati> 6
<MarconM> kurumin
<illuminati> 5
<drosophila> mas ae...já registrei no registro.br . . . e agora onde hospedar? algum lugar q seja barato..não preciso de frescuras..200TB de storage, Tomcat, etc...
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> kurumin
<illuminati> MarconM jaja digo onde voce vai por o Kurumin
<drosophila> só to reservando o url
<MarconM> everybody comigo
<MarconM> aeuahauehuahuha
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> to de volta
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, Kurumin já morreu quem manda na minha boca sou eu... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<MarconM> lllllllllllllll
<MarconM> aeaheahuaeha
<illuminati> Alguem pode responder a pergunta ?
<Geowany> MarconM: passei um tempão compilando o audacious 2.4.4
<MarconM> fazia tempo q nao falava esse novo
<MarconM> aeuhaeuahuha
<illuminati> que odio de voces
<MarconM> Geowany, ja manda ele ae
<drosophila> ae ae atenção pra mim aqui
<MarconM> aeuahehuh
<Geowany> pra depois ver que a interface http://audacious-media-player.org/local-images/audacious-2.5a2-3.png
<drosophila> help I have big boobs
<MarconM> tava dando problema
<MarconM> vou ver
<illuminati> drosophila " conselho vai pro google..." o povo aqui ta maluco ou drogado
<Geowany> é pra versão 2.5
<Geowany> drosophila: opa!
<Geowany> drosophila: pode falar
<illuminati> vou mudar meu nick
<drosophila> nao achei nada util no google :p
<MarconM> Geowany, que massa man
<Geowany> drosophila: com essa sobre?
<Geowany> MarconM: gostei dessa interface aí
<drosophila> eu registrei um domínio no registro.br agora preciso de algum lugar pra hospedar
<MarconM> Geowany, demais cara
<MarconM> ficou muito bom
<Geowany> acho que vou compilar essa beta mesmo
<Geowany> MarconM: digo uma coisa do audacious
<Geowany> É LEVE!
<MarconM> Geowany, eu tava procurando um programa para min ajudar
<Married_this_Bil> Pronto
<MarconM> na tradução ou desenvolvimento
<MarconM> Geowany, instalei ele aqui
<drosophila> onde hospedar um website ou onde conseguir ajuda disso?? ARGh
<MarconM> vou colocar um apocaliptica ja apra escutar
<drosophila> quero conselhos..
<Giverny> drosophila,
<Geowany> aqui to de Whispering Forest
<Married_this_Bil> MarconM e ai vao me ajudar ou nao a deixar o deb um gato igual ao meu marido ?
<Geowany> banda estoniana de Doom\Atmospheric
<Giverny> drosophila, você precisa de um host
<Married_this_Bil> Peregrinator_six, vai me ajudar nao é ?
<Giverny> :D
<drosophila> Giverny: ...
<drosophila> alguma dica?
<MarconM> mais hein
<drosophila> locaweb, uol, etc..
<Giverny> locaweb só se você morar em SP
<MarconM> Geowany, skazi e astrix commanda
<Illuminati> Bom
<drosophila> moro em sp
<Illuminati> vamos la voltandoooo
<Illuminati> MaconM kd vc?
<MarconM> virou sala de encontro aqui
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> to aqui
<MarconM> tava colando um som nervso
<Illuminati> Me da umas dicas pro debian
<Illuminati> o papai do ubuntu
<MarconM> aeuhauehuhaea
<Illuminati> nao me mande link viu
<Illuminati> to fora
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> o que voce quer
<Giverny> drosophila, host é o que mais tem no google
<MarconM> deixar ele todo rosa
<Illuminati> ui senti
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ^^
<drosophila> Giverny: por isso mesmo, é tanto q nem sei qual escolher..
<Giverny> drosophila, host americano são os melhores
<Giverny> :/
<Illuminati> rosa não né..um lilas é tudooooo
<MarconM> Geowany, o audacious ta uma blz aqui
<MarconM> muito bom cara ... ja quero a nova interface
<MarconM> aeuehaeuahauhaa
<Illuminati> MarconM vou pro google voce nao serve pra nada mesmo...só pra ver redtube
<Illuminati> kkkk
<Giverny> drosophila, www.dsgx.org
<Giverny> drosophila, só ver um barato com que aceite php mysql
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Illuminati, fala fiww
<MarconM> eu to aqui
<MarconM> homi desesperado
<MarconM> liga para o cara e pedi uma pizza ae
<Geowany> MarconM: você está usando ele aí é?
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> estou sim
<drosophila> Giverny: já usou?
<Geowany> MarconM: qual versão?
<Giverny> drosophila, rails se você tiver fazendo em rails o site
<MarconM> ta tocando um skazi agora
<Giverny> drosophila, dsgx sim
<MarconM> peri Geowany dexa eu ver
<Giverny> drosophila, você tá pretendendo fazer o site em que linguagem?
<MarconM> 2.4.0
<MarconM> caralhooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MarconM> acabou a vodca
<MarconM> vodka
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaaa nao
<MarconM> como assim ..
<drosophila> Giverny: a princípo..qualquer linguagem :P
<Geowany> MarconM: ah tá...o padrão do ubuntu 10.10
<MarconM> sim
<Geowany> eu baixei e compilei o 2.4.4-1
<Giverny> drosophila, então qualquer coisa barata
<MarconM> fou pelo ubuntu center neh
<Illuminati> MarconM...toma alcool com agua e acucar da no memo
<drosophila> tipo...no momento só estou reservando o domínio
<Giverny> drosophila, tu pode pegar
<MarconM> Geowany, se eu soubesse fazer isso
<Giverny> drosophila, pega locaweb
<MarconM> compilar to loco para aprender
<MarconM> se num ta falando do famoso comando
<Geowany> MarconM: é sussa...só baixar o código
<Geowany> ./configure && make
<MarconM> .configure
<MarconM> aeuhaueha
<drosophila> Giverny: não vou por site no ar ainda...só reservando mesmo antes q alguem pegue..
<MarconM> make e make install
<MarconM> lol
<Geowany> depois  sudo checkinstall -D -y
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> :s
<MarconM> esse eu nao sabia
<Geowany> MarconM: make install não...
<Giverny> ./configure && make && makeinstall
<drosophila> Giverny: é q o registro.br exige os DNS
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> eu uso o checkinstall
<MarconM> serio
<Geowany> que gera um pacote deb
<MarconM> a soh
<MarconM> sim sim verdad
<MarconM> fico grande
<MarconM> ?
<Geowany> 2,5M	total
<Geowany> :P
<MarconM> Uia
<Giverny> drosophila, paga um host e aponta pro site.com.br que você registrou
<Illuminati> alguem sabe restaurar splash ?
<Geowany> isso que é um player!
<MarconM> mas aquele q voce mandou
<MarconM> foi voce que compilou
<drosophila> Giverny: ?
<MarconM> Illuminati, ta ae
<Giverny> drosophila, ou então acha um free e faz isso
<MarconM> foi assistir tela quente
<Illuminati> to né
<drosophila> Giverny: prefiro pago mesmo, mas q seja bem barato
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> fala de min
<Illuminati> esqueceu que sou um bote
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> o redtubeta lento
<MarconM> para de acessar ae safado
<MarconM> ta pegando a banda toda
<Illuminati> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> guloso
<Illuminati> kkkkkk
<Illuminati> kkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: não...aquele é do site do audacious mesmo
<MarconM> massa
<MarconM> vou faze agora
<Illuminati> eitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> Geowany, mas voce nao tava colocando
<MarconM> umas libs
<MarconM> dentro
<Illuminati> Alguem sabe restaurar splash ?
<MarconM> Illuminati, eu sei quem sabe
<MarconM> bill gates sabe
<MarconM> certeza
<MarconM> cara ... ele usa ubuntu coo distro
<Illuminati> vou te dizer quem sabe jajaja
<MarconM> oiaaa
<drosophila> o próprio bill deve achar o windows uma bosta
<MarconM> >.<
<MarconM> aeuhuhauhuahuheuheuhhueheuaheu
<MarconM> cara o mais massa
<MarconM> foi no lançamento do ruindows XP
<MarconM> ele travou
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> imagina a cara do homi
<Giverny> bill gates não usa windows
<Giverny> usa mac
<Giverny> e linux
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> usa windows na VM
<MarconM> euhauhauhaua
<drosophila> Mac > ALL OSes
<peregrinator_six> drosophila, window$, tanto é que não existe uma casa quem não tenha pelo menos um... :P
<Geowany> sei que a microsoft usa freebsd pra rodar o msn
<Geowany> e que usa linux pra hospedar arquivos
<MarconM> a NASA usa fedora
<MarconM> como distro
<Geowany> pq ela não segurou a onda e contratou a akamai
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<drosophila> cara ... eu to num Win7 no momento
<drosophila> loL
<Giverny> cara freebsd é o melhor
<Geowany> MarconM: acho que usa no pc da badecada
<Giverny> pra servidor
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, por isso são um bando de nasarentos... :p
<MarconM> Giverny, yes
<Geowany> pq ela deve ter coisas "feitas" por ela mesmo
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Giverny> the power to server
<Giverny> :D
<MarconM> Geowany, esse audacious q voce mandou ficou meio
<MarconM> quick time
<Geowany> aliás, ela tem
<MarconM> aeuhuhu
<MarconM> ^^
<Geowany> MarconM: e é? eu gostei da interface
<MarconM> eu tambem muito
<MarconM> muito bonita
<MarconM> mas euto dizendo saca
<MarconM> obs nao uso quick time
<MarconM> =D
<Geowany> putz...pior é que pra voltar a me acostumar com audacious de novo vai ser foda
<MarconM> aeuhauhua
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> eu usava o amarok quanod usei mandriva em 2007
<MarconM> vou la baixar o source dele
<Geowany> eu tenho umas 20490 músicas aqui
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> tudo psy e trance
<MarconM> Illuminati, sai daeeee
<Geowany> preciso de uma biblioteca
<MarconM> ta lento aqui
<Geowany> MarconM: acho que tenho um album só do Infected Mushroom
<MarconM> *----*
<Geowany> a maioria é Heavy Metal
<MarconM> o melhor cara
<Geowany> seguido de música Clássica
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Beethoven
<MarconM> me too
<Geowany> Mozart
<Geowany> Bach
<MarconM> uia
<MarconM> l. shankar
<Geowany> E também New Age e Darwave
<Geowany> Além de Industrial
<MarconM> é o melhor
<MarconM> melhor rock de todos os tempos
<MarconM> queo ver alguem discordar
<Geowany> Cara, na verdade eu escuto tudo, menos sertanejo, axé, pagode, funk...
<MarconM> justin bieber
<Geowany> Pagode? Só norueguês mesmo.
<Geowany> :P
<MarconM> cara tudo tem seu tempo
<MarconM> carnaval aqui comanda
<MarconM> =D
<Geowany> MarconM: não não! Rebecca Black !
<MarconM> ahauhauheuhuahea
<Illuminati> Aiaia
<drosophila> pagode noruegues é black metal
<Geowany> drosophila: :P
<Geowany> Burzum aqui!
 * drosophila queria ser noruegues
<Geowany> drosophila: 2
<MarconM> Geowany, to pegando o source dele
<MarconM> vamu ve e compila
<drosophila> :D
<MarconM> essa d....
<MarconM> Illuminati, .... se vai sair dae
<MarconM> vou  chamar seus pais
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> vou colocar um mikrotik ae
<MarconM> bloqueando tudo queo ve rse acessar
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> aiai
<MarconM> Geowany, quando eu li sobre criar o pacote deb
<Illuminati> que odio
<MarconM> tinha que criar um monte de pasta
<MarconM> foda
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Illuminati, para que todo esse odio no seu coração
<MarconM> >.>
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: esse audacious 2.5 ferrou aqui já
<Geowany> libmowgli version 0.7.0 was found, but libmowgli >= 0.9 is required.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> por que
<Illuminati> pelo jeito vou ficar no ubuntu
<Illuminati> mesmo
<Illuminati> pow
<MarconM> vou compilar ele agora
<MarconM> Illuminati, por que
<Illuminati> porque nao tenho escolhas
<Geowany> Não faço idéia do que vai dar pau quando eu fizer upgrade dessa libmowgli
<MarconM> Illuminati, para voce ... estou abrindo terminal
<MarconM> Illuminati, coisa e macho
<MarconM> coisa de palmerense
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati> pensei que voce ia abrir outra coisa pra mim
<Illuminati> kkkkkk
<MarconM> jamso
<Illuminati> dai só o de bill mesmo
<MarconM> jamais man
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany, tem um pacote de plugin para baixar la tambem
<MarconM> junto com o source
<drosophila> nossa pra q vcs tem um channel off-topic???
<drosophila> lol
<MarconM> Geowany, to fazendo ja
<drosophila> http://gohorseprocess.wordpress.com/extreme-go-horse-xgh/
<MarconM> ta indo até agora
<Illuminati> Galera to indo nessa
<MarconM> Illuminati, vai la
<MarconM> tem que mimi
<MarconM> ta na hora
<Illuminati> ahsuahsua la pras 3 da manha to de volta
<Illuminati> fui
<MarconM> aeuahuehuhe
<MarconM> Geowany, nao vai nao ...
<MarconM> nao compila
<MarconM> configure: error: msgfmt was not found!  You may need to install gettext
<Geowany> MarconM: instala o  libsdl1.2-dev
<MarconM> bl
<MarconM> Geowany, ele é para compilação msm
<MarconM> por que soha gente fala no canal
<MarconM> eauaheaueheueha
<Illuminati> Eu voltei agora pra ficar..porque aqui..aqui é meu lugar...
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> cara xato que odio
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> Geowany, solta um metalica ae
<MarconM> aeuahuahuha
<MarconM> Illuminati, vai ficar ae com agnte
<MarconM> fazendo compania
<MarconM> =D
<Geowany> MarconM: acho que o canal mais apropriado pra isso é o #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Illuminati> MarconM...me tira um duvida....dual core doi duo já é i686 ?
<MarconM> cara ... isso nao sei
<MarconM> hein
<MarconM> mas acredito q sim .. mas nao poso afirmar
<Illuminati> Geowany...nao começa;;;
<MarconM> é Geowany nao começa
<Geowany> Illuminati: ?
 * peregrinator_six pra que foram inventar a inclusão debil... ops, digital em...?! 0o
<Illuminati> Geowany, faz melhor...la em cima na "barrinha" tem um comandozinho chamado !abuso ...fique a vontade pra usa-lo...
<MarconM> abuso
<MarconM> *---* q tdo
<MarconM> vou usar
<Geowany> Illuminati: Por que deveria?
<Illuminati> Bom, Peregrinator_six e MarconM...to no site do hardware vendo esse lance de arquitetura
<Illuminati> maior confusao la
<Illuminati> pow
<Illuminati> nao da
<Illuminati> que odio
<MarconM> Illuminati, mas para que voce quer isso
<MarconM> é soh duvida
<peregrinator_six> até que ficou munitinho... http://www.mozilla.org/ :D
 * peregrinator_six XD
<MarconM> vou perguntar
<MarconM> no ubuntu
<Illuminati> Peregrinator_six: Responde ae hehe
<drosophila> !abuso
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<peregrinator_six> ???
<drosophila> lol wtf
<drosophila> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<MarconM> hein
<Andre_Gondim> drosophila, tens alguma dúvida quanto ao uso do bot?
<drosophila> nao, mas nunca entendi o que de fato é o aparente 'braço' da raposa no ícone do firefox
<Illuminati> Andre_Gondim: "Acho "que o drosophila usou o comando "abuso" sem saber ...
<Andre_Gondim> drosophila, essa dúvida não é pertinente a um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu
<drosophila> cara tá mó zona aqui
<Andre_Gondim> por favor amigos, vamos lembrar que aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu e que conversas não relacionadas devem ser usado o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> Geowany, voce sabe como eu desinstalo um arquivo .bin
<Andre_Gondim> MarconM, procure se há algum arquivo uninstall.sh onde foi instalado o arquivo
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> vlw
<Geowany> opa
<Giverny> MarconM, cara dependendo do programa basta deletar
<Geowany> MarconM: é por isso que uso o checkinstall
<Geowany> e dependendo do programa, basta fazer o que o Giverny falou
<MarconM> Geowany, eu tentei aqui
<MarconM> o checkinstall ... a apreceu uns numero de 1 a 13
<Geowany> qual é o programa?
<MarconM> audacious
<MarconM> soh para min aprender
<MarconM> a fazer o deb
<MarconM> dae ele da pressione enter para continuar
<MarconM> eu aperto e ele da fala
<MarconM> falha
<MarconM> Geowany, quando ele cria o pacote ele vai para onde o deb
<unlawful>  ola senhores 
<unlawful>  alguem pd me ajudar 
<unlawful>  a adicionar uma distro com grub 1 legacy 
<unlawful>  q esta em uma particao 
<unlawful>  pra o grub 2 do ubuntu 10.10 q esta em outra particao ? 
<Geowany> MarconM: pra onde eu nao sei...depende do pacote
<Geowany> mas pra desinstalar é mais fácil
<MarconM> mas ta dando erro Geowany
<Geowany> MarconM: o checkinstall é como root
<Geowany> checkinstall -D -y
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> ./configure && make
<MarconM> sudo checkinstall -D -y
<MarconM> Geowany, eu tenho q instalar esse Gtk+2
<MarconM> 355mb
<MarconM> o.O
<Geowany> MarconM: estranho...
<MarconM> Geowany, ele diz q nao tem Gtk+2
<MarconM> mandei instalar o Gtk 355mb
<MarconM> gera uma lista ae dos pacotes q voce tem instalado com dpkg -get--select
<MarconM> e olha se vocet em ele instalado
<unlawful>  alguem? 
<MarconM> sim
<Pskol> quit
<Pskol> ¬¬
<MarconM> cade o povo
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<MarconM> to com uma duvida aqui
<MarconM> eu fiz um lista dos pacotes instalados no ubuntu
<MarconM> tem como eu pegar essa lista e puxar em outro ubuntu e fazer ele instlar os pacotes
<MarconM> automaticamente
<MarconM> ja descobri
<MarconM> =D
<pcabral> bom dia
<Geowany> bom dia mesmo
<Geowany> vou já logar num server de UrT pro dia ficar bom!
<pcabral> legal
<MarconM> tambem quero jogar
<Illuminati> Tchal Galera...até mais tarde...
<MarconM> esse tal de Urt
<MarconM> euhaeuhe
<MarconM> Illuminati, vai logo
<MarconM> euhauehuea
<Illuminati> Giano: Voce entrando e eu saindo...um abraco
<giano> abraço
<Illuminati> MarconM: VTNC
<Illuminati> ui
<Illuminati> fui
<MarconM> euhueheuhea
<MarconM> galera boa noite a todos
<MarconM> flwww
<MarconM> flw Geowany
<datacrusher> dia
<datacrusher> Andre_Gondim, viu que ta uma chamada pra artigos no linux journal? c q tem blog e escreve e pa, da uma olhada depois
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia ubunteiros. como faço para limpar a pasta /var/log? ela está ocupando 3.0GiB
<rafaelsoaresbr> preciso liberar um espaço no HD aqui
<gabezao> rafaelsoaresbr,
<gabezao> você pode diminuir o intervalo
<gabezao> de guardar os logs
<gabezao> ou você pode deixar ele pra comprimir os arquivos
<rafaelsoaresbr> gabezao: isso mesmo que eu queria, os arquivos "messages.1" e "kern.log.1" tem quase 3.0GiB
<gabezao> isso oq? deu 2 soluçoes
<gabezao> oheahoehoe
<gabezao> *dei
<rafaelsoaresbr> compactar os arquivos de log
<rafaelsoaresbr> gabezao:
<MarconM> bom dia galera
<mvcirino> Diia
<MarconM> e ae como q ta
<mvcirino> Como se diz em Mg: firme igual prego na bosta
<MarconM> eu sabia na palenta
<MarconM> mvcirino, canal calado hj é
<MarconM> todo mundo dormindo ainda
<MarconM> kkk
<mvcirino> Eu acordei ainda a pouco. Atualizei meu perfil no linkedin, tô ouvindo um podcast, depois vou toimar café, banho e aí sim pensar em começar o dia :P
<mvcirino> ah sim, e executando um apt-get upgrade
<MarconM> mvcirino, para 10.10
<MarconM> tamu no aguardo neh ... para versao 10.04
<MarconM> aeuhha
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheea
<MarconM> 11.04
<rafaelsoaresbr> gabezao: usei o comando sudo logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf e agora o /var/log está com 175MiB
<mvcirino> MarconM, já uso a 10.10. Estava atualizando pacotes mesmo, com apt-get upgrade. Como chegou uma nova versão de kernel, preciso reiniciar
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> quando voltar chama ae
<Isys> Bom dia :-D
<mvcirino> Dia.
<MarconM> mvcirino, que kernel esta agora
<mibis> bom dia galera
<mibis> estamos por ai
<Isys> !regras
<ubottu-br> Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<mvcirino> 2.6.35-28
<Isys> Reboot
<paladin__> pq usar ubuntu e nao outra distro ?
<MarconM> paladin__, distro é igual time de futebol o seu é sempre melhor
<MarconM> paladin__, eu acho ele melhor mais facil mecher e atualizar
<MarconM> deixar do jeito q eu quero
<MarconM> é estavel tambem
<paladin__> não estou dizendo no sentido de melhor ou pior...
<paladin__> mas pq o ubuntu ?
<mvcirino> Eu, por exemplo, só uso distro Debian like. Foi uma questão de adaptação
<MarconM> mvcirino, bem falado
<MarconM> todo mundo se adpata ao tipo de sistema
<MarconM> mas ja usamos varios outros
<paladin__> mas se a interface grafica é a mesma, KDE, GNOME para todas as distros
<MarconM> eu me adptei melhor ou estilo debia
<mvcirino> ubuntu tem uma comunidade mais participativa dentro das Debian-like.
<MarconM> paladin__, mas os comandos e sintaxe sao diferente
<MarconM> para os sistemas
<MarconM> paladin__, voce usa qual distro
<mvcirino> Melhor ciclo de atualizações, a que roda melhor nas minhas máquinas
<MarconM> o pessoal dos foruns do ubuntu é melhor melhor e mais paraceiro tambem
<mibis> opa
<mibis> tamo ai
<mibis> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> galera me tira uma duvida aqui
<MarconM> eu vou fazer uns curso de servidor
<MarconM> daqui duas semanas
<MarconM> eu to em duvidas qual distro fazer
<mvcirino> Mas no fundo é adaptação mesmo. Os cursos que fiz na 4Linux eram com Debian 5.  Já havia utilizado Suse e Mandrake. Mas me adaptei ao ubuntu mesmo
<MarconM> debian, freebsd
<MarconM> mvcirino, cara ... open suse é uma distro q eu nao gostei msm ... odeio KDE cara
<MarconM> aeuahuaheua
<MarconM> sou muito mais Lxde
<MarconM> =D
<mvcirino> Aqui no meu home office o ambiente é misto: 1 maquina Ubuntu, 1 Debian 6 e um server FreeBSD. O note tem dual boot com Ubuntu e Windows 7
<MarconM> mvcirino, eu tinha dual boot com seven
<MarconM> parei com isso ... formatei o HD tudo
<MarconM> em baixo nivel ainda ... soh para ter certeza q nao ia sobrar nada do bill gates
<MarconM> aeuaehaueaheuaheauehaeauhuhuaha
<mvcirino> Eu gostei do Suse na época. Não gostei da comunidade. Bando de boçais.
<MarconM> que distro voce recomenda eu fazer o curso no debian msm
<mvcirino> Eu preciso de Windows no note porque - para sobreviver - tenho que fazer suporte em Windows.
<MarconM> entao tranquilo
<mibis> oloco
<MarconM> mvcirino, ta perdoado
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuahueahuhea
<mibis> mas com gnome vc pode dar suporte a Rwin tranquilo
<mvcirino> Na 4Linux eles recomendam Debian ou Fedora, sendo o Debian o padrão
<MarconM> mvcirino, eu tinha por causa do autocad
<MarconM> q nao tinha para linu ainda .. .agora ja tem
<MarconM> entao adeus ruindows
<mvcirino> mibis, o suporte que digo é resolver problemas em Windows. Então tenho que conhecer o sistema e no virtualbox fica meio limitado
<MarconM> e para fazer ainda mais minha felicidade .. .ontem eu vi que tem parallels desktop para linux tambem
<MarconM> melhor maquina virtual q ja mechi
<mibis> a tendi
<MarconM> isso é verdade .... maquina virtual ajuda .. mas tem limitações
<MarconM> mvcirino, que vm se usa ae vbox
<mibis> tipo so disse porque eu dou assistencia da minha casa para usuarios
<mibis> Rwi
<mvcirino> http://www.sulmg.com.br/multimidia/fotos.html ... Windos Vista no vbox
<mibis> e minha ajuda e o forum
<mibis> pra resolução de bugs
<mibis> conflitos
<mibis> e outros
<mvcirino> mibis, eu também faço assistência remota. Mas onde tá o $$$$ é no presencial
<MarconM> mvcirino, ja usou parallesl desktop
<mvcirino> http://www.sulmg.com.br/produtos-e-servicos/servicos/35-manutencao-preventiva.html
<MarconM> é o melhor ... parece q esta no pc ... sem maquina virtual
<mvcirino> MarconM, não
<mibis> saquei
<mateus_> bom dia
<MarconM> mvcirino, acho q vou pegar debian msm
<mvcirino> Tem uma produtora no Rio que precisa renderizar videos em tempo real. Precisam de várias pessoas editando o mesmo video em máquinas diferentes. Estou estudando a viabilidade de fazer com iscsi
<MarconM> mvcirino, voce diz video computação grafica ... ou videos editados msm ...
<mvcirino> MarconM, usa o Debian para estudar para LPI.
<MarconM> mvcirino, LPI ??
<mvcirino> Videos editados mesmo. Filmes, campanhas publicitárias, etc
<MarconM> mvcirino, trabalhei 2 anos com publicidade
<MarconM> computação grafica e videos
<MarconM> eu montem uma render farm na empresa uma vez
<MarconM> mvcirino, deu um puta trabalho
<mvcirino> MarconM, sim. Parecfe que vi vc falando que ia estudar... dai imaginei que era para LPI
<mvcirino> Pois então. Produtoras de video gastam muito e sem dó se vc resolver o problema deles
<MarconM> me parece q a pixar usa redhat
<mvcirino> Não sei a distro , mas tem render frm lá mesmo
<MarconM> as empresas foda de computação grafica de hollyhood usam linux
<MarconM> com certeza ... deve ter se nao eles estam lascados
<mvcirino> Tenho um amigo no Rio que entrou no ramo de ilhas de edição Avid. A hora do cara tá R$250,00
<mvcirino> Então estávamos conversando sobre a possibilidade de montar um FileServer com as caracterísitcas que eu disse anteriormente.
<mvcirino> Várias pessoas editando o mesmo video em máquinas distintas
<MarconM> mvcirino, sei sei como é
<MarconM> mvcirino, meu curso vai ser sobre isso
<MarconM> mas nao da erro se voce abrir o msm arquivo
<MarconM> o programa nao aceita
<mvcirino> hmmm
<Guest89063> a versão 11.04 tá com muitos bugs ainda?
<mvcirino> Não sei. Não usei a 11.04. Eu sempre espero a versão final e leio as análises das versões alfa e beta em blogs por ai
<Legiao> eu ia atualizar aqui mas ele não suporta nem o tortoisehg nem o ubuntuone-indicator ;\
<paladin__> entao eu uso *bsd mesmo
<paladin__> nunca usei linux
<MarconM> hunmnmnm
<MarconM> eu gosto do bsd
<MarconM> muito bom
<MarconM> mas nao consegui instlar minha placa de video nele
<mvcirino> Eu tenho um servidor web com freebsd e outro com CentOS. Gosto de ambos
<MarconM> ja vou conseguir converter mais 7 amigos para linux
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> de uma vez
<MarconM> aeuaheueaheuaheauhauehauhuaa
<paladin__> ah o grafico do bsd é mto fraco comparado ao linux
<paladin__> agora q lançaram um acelerador grafico 3d pra *bsd rs
<paladin__> coisa q no linux tinha a anos, mas nunca me fez falta...
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e ae homi
<MarconM> nao quis ficar na madrugada ontem
<D3l3t3> D3l3t3,  Fala tu!
<MarconM> o illuminati tava doido
<MarconM> aeuahuhuha
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Po, vou voltar a dormir cedo. haha
<MarconM> auehauehaueheha.... D3l3t3 cara nem me fale ... essa vida de ficar até 2 da manha
<MarconM> é foda
<MarconM> aeuhauehua
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pois é... E voltei a malhar, dai fico cansadão...
<MarconM> D3l3t3, cara nem me fale os treino de jiu-jitsu começou
<MarconM> o mestra ta pegando pesado
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pode crer. =/
<MarconM> maldito site que nao manda o email de ativação
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ve se está no lixo. :X
<MarconM> D3l3t3, num ta
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Então senta aí e espera. haha (muito_chato_isso)
<MarconM> D3l3t3, fazendo que ae
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Nada de útil. haha
<MarconM> D3l3t3, aeuhaueaheuaehauhae sempre neh
<MarconM> D3l3t3, to aqui vendo apra que pais vou
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  ahsiduhsauidsh... Tava vendo as tirinhas desse site, se liga. http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/
<MarconM> D3l3t3, que loco
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheauea
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  xD
<MarconM> a ultima é a melhor
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Da impressora?
<MarconM> do progrma
<MarconM> da erro de compilação o maluco comenta tudo
<MarconM> aeuaheuaeheuaheaua
<D3l3t3> Ata. hsadyagsuydagsd pode crer
<MarconM> =]
<MarconM> D3l3t3, cara eu descobri uma parada aquiu acho q voce ja sabe
<MarconM> mas apra min foi melhor que o google
<MarconM> aeauheueaheuaeauheaa
<MarconM> " nem tanto "
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  O que? :S
<MarconM> eu salvo a lista de aplicações q eu tenho instalado aqui e a minha lista sourcr.list
<MarconM> e depois abro em outro maquina e faz update e upgrade automatico
<MarconM> isntalad tudo sem eu precisar ficar em cima .. e lembrando de programa
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> omg
<D3l3t3> Pelo synaptic ?
<MarconM> tambem
<MarconM> mas faço pelo comando
<MarconM> dpkg
<MarconM> =]
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  A,sim... Já tinha visto esse comando, mas nem lembro. Eu faço pelo synaptic, e guardo a lista em um drive virtual. :D
<MarconM> tem que salvar a source.list tambem neh .. se nao ele nao vai saber os repositorios
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Me passa esse comando ae, favor. :D
<MarconM> perih man
<MarconM> vou abrir o bloco de notas
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Beleza. :D
<MarconM> D3l3t3, ==D
<marmadeoli> Boa tarde, qual programa no ubuntu faz a mesma funcionalidade do itunes no quisito podcast?
<tdruiva_padawan> http://everyjoe.com/technology/howto-use-amarok-to-listen-to-podcasts/?utm_source=everyjoe&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=b5hubs_migration
<tdruiva_padawan> marcelobernard, amarok ^
<marmadeoli> tdruiva_padawan, ahh, obrigado... estou com rithbox instalado por padrão. Não sabia que ele fazia esta funcionalidade.
<marmadeoli> descobri como usar aqui agora
<tdruiva_padawan> :)
<Cabrobra> Boa tarde pessoal.. Uso o UBUNTU 10.04.. ja quero por o 10.10, porem ontem deu um erro no sistema e ele nao esta inicializando. Como devo proceder? Me aparece a seguinte mensagem após muitos codigos:
<Cabrobra> BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash) ....... Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.......  (initramfs)
<Cabrobra> estou com ele aqui do lado (meu laptop)
<Nilodanx52> preciso de ajudaaaaaa
<Nilodanx52> http://pastebin.com/La0A6rwd
<Cabrobra> Boa tarde pessoal.. Uso o UBUNTU 10.04.. ja quero por o 10.10, porem ontem deu um erro no sistema e ele nao esta inicializando. Como devo proceder? Me aparece a seguinte mensagem após muitos codigos: BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash) ....... Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.......  (initramfs)
<tdruiva_padawan> Nilodanx52, já deu olhada nesse post de instalação? aqui tá td mastigado http://cotidiano-linux.blogspot.com/2011/01/instalando-o-libreoffice-no-ubuntu-1010.html
<oznek> Cabrobra, tem a ver com isso aqui? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=68573.0
<Illuminati> Boa tarde!!!!!!!!!!!!! Estou de volta!!!!!
<D3l3t3> Fala tu Illuminati
<Illuminati> Ahahahaha baixei o natty
<MarconM> Illuminati, aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> isso que ta fica até tarde vendo emanuelle
<MarconM> entra tarde no mirc
<Illuminati> :(
<Illuminati> hehe
<MarconM> auehaueahuaheueheuaheaa
<MarconM> safadimmmmmmmmm
<MarconM> D3l3t3, o Illuminati confessou agora hein
<MarconM> descobrimos o segredo do homi
<MarconM> ele tem coleçao completa da emanuelle
<D3l3t3> HIUDSAHIUDHSA
<MarconM> Illuminati, diz para o D3l3t3 parar com essa historia de firefox
<MarconM> dqui a poco ele vai querer usar o xp
<D3l3t3> OBS: Emmanuelle, ou Emanuelle, é a protagonista da série de filmes eróticos soft core franceses baseados na personagem criada por Emmanuelle Arsan no livro The Joys of a Woman.
<D3l3t3> Fonte: Wikipedia.
<D3l3t3> sahduysgduysgdasgdasd
<MarconM> sei sei
<MarconM> D3l3t3, wikipidia
<MarconM> neh
<D3l3t3> Eu ri agora.
<MarconM> vamu mudar
<MarconM> fonte: D3l3t3
<MarconM> aeuaheueaheuhueheauehaeuhauhauaheuaheuah
<D3l3t3> HIUDSHAIUDHSA
<D3l3t3> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmanuelle
<Cabrobra>  ninguem pra me ajudar?
<MarconM> vem disfarçar nao
<MarconM> eu sei q voce editou la
<MarconM> nem tinha nda la
<D3l3t3> HIUDASHUDS
<D3l3t3> Po.
<MarconM> todo mundo sabe q wikipidia é aberto
<MarconM> aeuhauhaeuaheuaheauehuaehuahaa
<D3l3t3> Sou fãn ué.[
<MarconM> Illuminati, ta guardando os dvds
<MarconM> ou melhors as fitas
<Illuminati> hum...
<D3l3t3> Po.
<MarconM> ^^
<D3l3t3> Ele tem 100TB de filme
<D3l3t3> GUYDGASUYDGSA
<MarconM> Illuminati, TIRA UMAS copia para min
<MarconM> >.<
<MarconM> parou de passar na band
<MarconM> =/
<Illuminati> MaconM...ja falei pra voce que eu nao deixo ninguem fazer por mim o tranco la pow...sei que voce curte...mas nao rola...dai nao fique me olhando as escondidas doido pra dar uma pegadinha no trem...huashuashaus
<MarconM> gezuix
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuahuehauahaaueha
<MarconM> Illuminati, ta testando a natty
<MarconM> é boa
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> é bom
<Illuminati> Eu só posso dizer se é bom quando eu iniciar o natty né...
<MarconM> Illuminati, grosso !!
<MarconM> ¬¬'
<Illuminati> deixa eu criar um babado aqui
<marcos> o  emesene esta  com  suporte  a  web  cam?
<Illuminati> Marcos, eu sempre usei webcam nele!
<D3l3t3> Illuminati,  Sério? Com outra pessoa usando Windows live?
<Illuminati> Pessoal, ja volto vou ver o natty alpha 3 e ja digo...
<marcos> illuminati:as  pessoas  n  consegue  ver  q  tenho  web  cam
<MarconM> uaheuahuehea
<MarconM> D3l3t3, vou comer mano brow
<MarconM> segura as pontas ae
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Vai la, seguro nada não.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> droga
<MarconM> vai q cola
<D3l3t3> hdiaushdsa
<MarconM> D3l3t3, vou pegar as minhas lists
<MarconM> e testar a tarde apra ver se da certo
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Ok!
<MarconM> source.list
<MarconM> fuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<marcos> as  pessoas nao  consegue ver  q  tenho web cam no  emesene,como resove  isso?
<D3l3t3> Tenho o mesmo problema marcos
<Illuminati> Criando usb ini hehej
<D3l3t3> Da uma aula ae Illuminati . :D
<Illuminati> iiiiiiiiiii nem queira srsrs
<Illuminati> um amigo pegou minhas anotacoes do ubuntu e nao entendeu nada
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> hdasiudhsad
<Illuminati> volta e meia to tentando fazer uns programinhas ai pra roda em tipo bd de sql hehehe
<Illuminati> gosto do lance hehehe
<D3l3t3> Nunca mechi com sql. :S
<Illuminati> por isso mesmo srsrs
<Illuminati> no dia que voce comecar voce vai perceber duas coisas
<Illuminati> seu cabelo vai comecar a cair
<Illuminati> e voce fica um pouco agressivo
<Illuminati> ja volto
<Illuminati> pera
 * tdruiva_padawan is away: [Almoço]
<Illuminati> Pow meu gerenciador de atualizacoes ta gritando aqui
<Illuminati> rsrs
<D3l3t3> Atualiza. gogo
<Illuminati> hum
<Illuminati> Alguem sabe como eu chamo o unetbootin pelo terminal ?
<D3l3t3> /usr/bin/unetbootin
<Illuminati> ja fiz
<Illuminati> nao vai
<D3l3t3> sudo /usr/bin/unetbootin  ?
<Illuminati> tb nao
<Illuminati> acho que a instalacao quebrou rsrs
<D3l3t3> aqui funfa
<Illuminati> vou fazer denovo
<D3l3t3> é
<mvcirino> Já tentou o Multisystem ? Ele também cria pendrive bootável com vários sistemas.
<Illuminati> nooo
<Illuminati> hihi
<Illuminati> se eu nao conseguir com o unet eu tento com esse
<mvcirino> Illuminati, você que estava falando de SQL! - Treinamento da Microsoft. http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/3049/materialmicrosoft.jpg e da Oracle. http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/4528/materialoracle.jpg Quando falo que o MSSQL é uma tentativa de ser um SGBD acham ruim
<D3l3t3> mvcirino, Link da imagem quebrada.
<Illuminati> mvcirino....vamos entrar em clima de pascola..."Perdoai os que falam...pois nao sabem o que dizem, ó Pai!!!!
<mvcirino> D3l3t3, acessei os 2 links. Não estão quebrados.
<D3l3t3> mvcirino,  :S
<gabezao> não esta quebrado
<gabezao> mas requer login
<D3l3t3> mvcirino,  Acho que é porque não tenho conta. :S
<gabezao> é diferente ;/
<Illuminati> hum...aiai
<gabezao> esse imageshack anda de putaria ultimamente
<mvcirino> Ah.. i mageshack tá com essa frescura agora
<mvcirino> vou subir num outro server. Ma sa imagem é assim: MSSQL = 1 apostila e um CD. Oracle 4 apostilas e acho que são uns 105 Cds
<Illuminati> que odio
<Illuminati> Imagem do natty corrompida
<Illuminati> logo o kernel foi %#%$#%$#
<Nilodanx52> aonde fica o histórico do pidgin?
 * tdruiva_padawan is back (gone 00:52:15)
<tdruiva_padawan> Nilodanx52, /usuario/.purple/log
<tdruiva_padawan> Nilodanx52, PS: /usuario/.purple/logs faltou um "s" rsrsrs
<MarconM> e ae voltei
<MarconM> nao ta identificando o nome
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  opa
<MarconM> agora sim
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> sou MarconM
<MarconM> aeuahuhaua
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e ae man ... como que ta
<Illuminati> Olha ae
<Illuminati> o pere entrou
<MarconM> ta gerando a source list la em casa
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> jaja to saindo denovo
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> cheio da graça neh Illuminati
<D3l3t3> hduiashdsa
<MarconM> nordestino é o caramba
<MarconM> msm
<MarconM> aeauheauhueaheuahauaehaueha
<Illuminati> MarconM...tadinho....
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> deixa eu ligar minha Vmware aqui
<MarconM> e maos a obra
<Illuminati> Bom galera...to indo nessa...daqui a mais ou menos 30 minutos estou de volta
<Illuminati> Fui..
<D3l3t3> Illuminati,  vlw
<MarconM> auehauha
<MarconM> ele sempre volta
<MarconM> aeuaheauehueaheah
<D3l3t3> dhasiudhasd
<MarconM> D3l3t3, to gerando a vm aqui para testar
<MarconM> a nossa teoria
<MarconM> aeuhauahaueahau
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  ahduiasd. blz
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde pessoas!
<D3l3t3> peregrinator_six, Tarde.
<peregrinator_six> Vamos colaborar...?! http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/03/primeiro-censo-ubuntu-br-2011/
<D3l3t3> Já colaborei. :D
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<peregrinator_six> :D
<MarconM> peregrinator_six, tem que preencher algo
<peregrinator_six> D3l3t3, beleza, esse é o espírito!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<D3l3t3> É pegueno MarconM
<MarconM> o illuminate me mandou um negocio ontem
<MarconM> q peloamor de dius
<MarconM> é mais facim entrar na CIA
<D3l3t3> Nem é esse.
<D3l3t3> ahaha
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> Esse é fast
<D3l3t3> Po, ia fazer o cadastro nesse site.
<D3l3t3> http://www.simulacaobmfbovespa.com.br/
<D3l3t3> Pede trocentos dados. --'
<MarconM> eu passei na CIA, swat, BOP, PF, e nao consegui terminar la
<MarconM> eu tenho
<MarconM> D3l3t3,
<MarconM> comprei 89.000 da petrobras
<MarconM> lol
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pede trocentas coisas. pqp
<MarconM> i nao neh
<MarconM> falando nisso tenho que ver meu capital neh
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> haha
<D3l3t3> Não entendo nada de bolsa de valores.
<D3l3t3> Tava querendo entender um pouco.
<D3l3t3> Mas desisti de fazer cadastro nesse simulador. haha
<MarconM> aeuahuehauaheaueae
<MarconM> é facim
<MarconM> ]D
<MarconM> ja fiz meu cadastro numa corretora de verdade
<italoclone> alguem ai ja usou dropbox para fazer backup de pastas em servidor de arquivos
<italoclone> ?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, man .... é o melhor queria pegar da google e do facebook
<D3l3t3> MarconM, haha
<D3l3t3> italoclone, Uso o dropbox para fazer backup das minhas conversas do Emesene.
<MarconM> mas é complicadiz =D
<MarconM> D3l3t3, dropbox
<MarconM> todo mundo sabe das coisas
<MarconM> soh eu q nao
<MarconM> foda ser noob
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> entrega pra deus
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Não conhece o dropbox?
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> é parente do fluxbox
<MarconM> tipo irmao, truta
<D3l3t3> UIDHASIUDHS
<D3l3t3> Não po
<italoclone> www.dropbox.com
<D3l3t3> Dropbox é HD virtual
<italoclone> D3l3t3: entao deve trabalhar tranquilo para fazer backup da 'rede' do escritorio que eu trabalho
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ta
<D3l3t3> italoclone, Po, ele tem max de 2GB free.
<D3l3t3> italoclone,  E se a internet for boa. Deve servir.
<MarconM> D3l3t3, é tipo free
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Você tem  2GB free
<D3l3t3> E ele ainda oferece link direto
<D3l3t3> :D
<MarconM> é tipo um FTP
<MarconM> copiar colar
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Por ae.
<D3l3t3> Mas FTP você pode hospedar site, no dropbox acho que não da.
<Infernius[BR]> boa tarde..
<mvcirino> italoclone, eu faço meu backup no Dreamhost, usando rsync. O meu servidor faz o backup das máquinas e a partir deste backup subo tudo para o Dreamhost. Não tenho limite de espaço nem banda, mas meu upload é terrível.
<D3l3t3> Infernius[BR],  Boa.
<Infernius[BR]> alguem manja de Jquery?!
<Infernius[BR]> ou podem me indicar um canal??!
<MarconM> gente to tentando configurar o servidor
<MarconM> sincronizado com celular
<MarconM> quando ele tiver em off ou der pau
<MarconM> o ceular mandar mensagem para min
<Cabrobra>  estou com problemas para instalar o 10.10;  Ele trava depois que eu escolho o idioma
<MarconM> alguem ja viu isso
<MarconM> Cabrobra, no inicio da instlação
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Por que não usa email?
<MarconM> testa a sua ISO
<Cabrobra> certo..
<Cabrobra> e ae?
<Cabrobra> como faço isso?
<MarconM> com md5sum
<MarconM> se ele tiver ok
<MarconM> voce grava outra midia
<D3l3t3> md5sum NOME.iso
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> md5sim nome.iso | grep arquivo.md5
<Cabrobra>  nao entendi MarconM
<MarconM> D3l3t3, ajuda a explicar
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuah
<MarconM> to no trampo
<MarconM> aeauheuaehauehea
<Cabrobra> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> Cabrobra, quando voce ntra no servidor para baixar a iso
<MarconM> tem um arquivo la
<MarconM> chamado md5
<MarconM> ja viu
<MarconM> um monte de numero
<Cabrobra> certo.. eu baixei no ubuntu-br
<MarconM> ok
<Cabrobra> ah.. deixa eu sacar
<MarconM> esse arquivo voce usa para verificar se a iso esta perfeita
<MarconM> ou veio com defeito
<Cabrobra> beleza
<MarconM> se voce for no diretorio q esta a iso do ubuntu
<MarconM> e digitar no terminal md5sum ubuntu.iso
<MarconM> ele vai gerar mostrar o numero
<MarconM> voce tem que comparar esse numero com o do arquivo md5 q voce baixou se estiver igual da certo
<MarconM> nao veio com defeito
<MarconM> D3l3t3, vlww pela ajuda
<MarconM> =D
<Cabrobra> mas meu LAPTOP ta liso.. sem nada.. deu pau o 10.04 (ou o proprio laptop) e eu estou instalando o 10.10 como se nao tivesse nenhum SO (acredito eu)
<marmadeoli> ou meu laptop ficou doido ou ele está esquentando mais a cada dia. hoje está 55°
<marmadeoli> nos primeiros dias de uso não passava de 42º
<marmadeoli> ontem não ultrapassava 50°
<marmadeoli> a medida da temperatura dele é por acpi
<marmadeoli> será que ele pode estar com início de problema?
<marmadeoli> a medida também fica saltando a cada segundo de 50° a 56° o que leva a crer que não há uma medida precisa
<D3l3t3> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<D3l3t3> A md5 do ubuntu 10.10
<Infernius[BR]> será que não é seu CD que não esteja lendo direito o disco?!
<MarconM> D3l3t3, bouaaaaaaaaaaaaaa garoto D3l3t3
<peregrinator_six> Cabrobra, mas tinha esse problema de aquecimento com o 10.04 também...?!
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra,  Tenta verificar a md5 da iso que você baixou. Se se confere com essa: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<Cabrobra> D3l3t3: beleza.. vou tentar aqui.. estou num PC com Ruindows XP.. e com laptop do lado tentando colocar Ubuntu10.10
<MarconM> xiiii vai ser foda ela colocar
<MarconM> testar o ruindows nao tem teste
<MarconM> voce tem que baixar um programa
<MarconM> apra fazer isso
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra,  Ve se te ajuda. http://jamesades.wordpress.com/2011/02/14/checando-integridade-de-arquivos-com-md5-no-windows-e-linux/
<Cabrobra> acessando...
<italoclone> mvcirino: o rsync é minha segunda opçao, o Dropbox eu gostei que fica tudo junto
<Cabrobra> tem algum link de uma iso garantida? Posso baixar novamente
<Cabrobra> D3l3t3
<peregrinator_six> Cabrobra, no inicio da vida do ubuntu 10.10 tinha muitas reclamações de super aquecimento mesmo, mas isso já foi resolvido com suas atualizações... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/03/primeiro-censo-ubuntu-br-2011/
<peregrinator_six> Cabrobra, desconsidera esse link ai...
<Cabrobra> ok
<peregrinator_six> Cabrobra, http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/2010/10/nao-atualize-para-o-ubuntu-10-10/
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra,  baixa por torrent então.
<peregrinator_six> Cabrobra, quer qual distro...?!
<peregrinator_six> Cabrobra, ubuntu 10.10...?!
<Cabrobra> 10.10
<peregrinator_six> beleza, vou lhe dar um garantido!
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra,
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco..
<D3l3t3> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<MarconM> Cabrobra, baixa por torrent
<D3l3t3> Baixa por torrent
<Cabrobra> xii... pior que acho que é meu laptop que ta com alguma bronca.. o meu cd 10.04 tambem ta dando erro
<MarconM> :s
<Cabrobra> e ele é bom
<MarconM> xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<MarconM> D3l3t3, baixa por torrent
<MarconM> e grava sem medo
<Cabrobra> como formato o laptop antes da instalaçao? Tipo.. dar uma zerada no laptop
<MarconM> difil dar pau no torrent
<MarconM> bom
<MarconM> Cabrobra, voce pode ver a marca do HD
<peregrinator_six> Cabrobra, só escolher ai... http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<MarconM> e entrar no site do fabricante e baixar o zerofill dele
<MarconM> formatar em baixo nivel
<Cabrobra> acessando
<MarconM> dae sim ....
<D3l3t3> Para verificar a md5 no windows pode usar esse programa também: http://www.md5summer.org/download.html
<MarconM> Cabrobra, sai do ruindows veiooooooo
<MarconM> ^^
<D3l3t3> Pode baixar a iso do Ubuntu primeiro e usar o Gparted. MarconM  Cabrobra
<MarconM> D3l3t3, como q funfa aqui esse tral dropbox
<MarconM> ele é soh backup
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ele é um HD virtual .
<marmadeoli_> Boa tarde! Como faço para iniciar o sistema como root? Tenho que executar umas tarefas admnistrativas no disco e o sistema tem que estar com a partição /home desocupada
<MarconM> sei ... se eu instalar ele la em casa no linux
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e configurar a msm conta e uvou ter acesso a pasta q eu configurei nele aqui
<MarconM> msm q o pc esteja desligado
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Sim! Você pode usar em windows, linux e via browser. :D
<MarconM> lol
<Cabrobra> MarconM: no meu laptop é so Ubuntu..
<MarconM> adogo tecnologia
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Os arquivos ficam nas "nuvens"
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> cara vou colocar um rock in roll aqui
<MarconM> D3l3t3, procura no youtube por uma banda chamada dropbox
<MarconM> eu sabia q tinha visto em algum lugar
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  O.o hdisaudhs
<MarconM> D3l3t3, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdPWvRnXcXI
<MarconM> lol
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  To ouvindo. Rockzão.
<D3l3t3> haha
<MarconM> lol demais
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Curti essa. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJBPNstL2rM&feature=fvst
<MarconM> D3l3t3, voce recomente eu criar 2 usuario no ubuntu
<MarconM> tipo root e outro para min usar
<MarconM> e tirar algumas permissoes
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Po cara, acho que não tem necessidade não, sei la. :S
<D3l3t3> Usa o 'sudo'
<D3l3t3> :D
<D3l3t3> Acho que é mais seguro usar o 'sudo', não?
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> D3l3t3, até por q tudo q faz aqui pde senha neh nao
<D3l3t3> Pede, mas acho que se você usar uma conta root, não deve pedir senha, por que você já esta de root. :S
<MarconM> D3l3t3, deu certo nao
<MarconM> sim sim sim.
<MarconM> mas tipoi eu vou usar como user neh ... eu vou tirar algumas permissoes
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  A parada da source.list?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, sim
<MarconM> vou tentar de outro jeito
<D3l3t3> Então fica com sua conta, e quando precisar algum privilégio de root, usa o sudo. :S
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Deu spt-get update?
<D3l3t3> apt-get*
<D3l3t3> Opera lança atualização para seus navegadores móveis // Partiu atualizar. :D
<Cabrobra> D3l3t3: Deu uma doida aqui.. e agora ta indo.. rsrsrs apertei DEL na inicializaçao.. e coloquei pra instalar por esse caminho... ta instalando :D
<Cabrobra> MarconM
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> nao acha
<MarconM> aeuhaeuh
<MarconM> vou fazer em casa a noite com mais calma
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra,  beleza. haha
<MarconM> Cabrobra, sim pode dizer
<Cabrobra> MarconM: Deu uma doida aqui.. e agora ta indo.. rsrsrs apertei DEL na inicializaçao.. e coloquei pra instalar por esse caminho... ta instalando :D
<Cabrobra> rssrs
<MarconM> Cabrobra, u.u
<MarconM> D3l3t3, isso ae man ... esperamos q de certo
<D3l3t3> Não tem atualização do Opera para Windows Mobile. --'
<MarconM> D3l3t3, 4p4gu3
<D3l3t3> Windows é chato até para Mobile. pqp
<MarconM> aeuhauehaeuaehuhauahauhuahaa
<D3l3t3> Preciso de um Android!
<MarconM> aeuheaueahea
<MarconM> o sistema q mais tem praga
<MarconM> aeuahuehauaha
<MarconM> so perde para o sibian
<D3l3t3> Qual que perde para symbian?
<MarconM> android
<MarconM> to falando em numero de praga
<D3l3t3> Ata!
<MarconM> mas é claro q eu to loco para ter um
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> hahaha
<MarconM> D3l3t3, recomenda algum ae D3l3t3
<MarconM> aeuaheuaehauh
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Aparelho com Android?
<MarconM> yes
<D3l3t3> Po...
<D3l3t3> Sansung Galaxy S , Milestone
<D3l3t3> São os que que queria ter.
<D3l3t3> xD
<D3l3t3> Agora tem o Atrix da Motorola
<D3l3t3> Mas ainda não tem para vender.
<D3l3t3> ahha
<D3l3t3> É fodão!
<MarconM> ja vou procurar
<MarconM> tem wireless
<MarconM> faz ligação
<MarconM> e talz
<D3l3t3> Sim,sim.
<MarconM> tem terminal
<D3l3t3> São o olho da cara também.
<MarconM> >.<
<MarconM> ¬¬
<D3l3t3> hdiusadhsa
<MarconM> tipo quanto
<MarconM> 100,00
<MarconM> omg ... 3 meses trabalhando
<D3l3t3> Tipo uns R$1,500 +
<D3l3t3> 2mil
<D3l3t3> haha
<MarconM> minha vida trabalhando
<D3l3t3> DHSAUDIHASIUDHS
<D3l3t3> Negocio é vender o corpinho.
<D3l3t3> hduishdsaiudh
<wagner_> por gentileza alguem pode me tirar algumas duvidas?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, aueaheueaheuaheahuaheauehueaheuahauahuaehaeuaehauhaeuahauahueahueha
<MarconM> rachei aqui veio
<D3l3t3> Fale wagner_
<MarconM> fale wagner_
<Cabrobra> entrando no papo.. qual é o bom para celular? Android é bom?
<wagner_> swappiness
<MarconM> Cabrobra, eu nao tenho ... mas quem tem dizem q é otimo
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra,  Acho que sim, tirando o IOS da Apple
<MarconM> mas tem basntante praga ja principalmente em app q voce instala
<wagner_> o q eh swappiness e como e onde alterar ...uso kubuntu 10.10
<MarconM> mas isso até o iphone tem
<MarconM> D3l3t3, o android tem terminal de comando
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Não sei, tem?
<D3l3t3> wagner_,  Da uma lida. http://tales.linuxhard.org/blog/otimizando-o-uso-da-memoria-com-swappiness/
<MarconM> perguntei primeiro neh D3l3t3
<MarconM> D3l3t3, gezuix ... eu quero um Sansung Galaxy S
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hduiashda. Não sei se tem terminal não. Sei que tem um sistema de root tipo o ubuntu, sacas?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, cara .... muito grande
<MarconM> eu quero um menor q caiba no bolso
<MarconM> aeuhaueaheuahaueaa
<MarconM> em tamanho e preço
<MarconM> opsss
<MarconM> erro
<MarconM> ele é pequeno
<D3l3t3> Compra um bip então MarconM  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ouD44P4o7dE/TNgoJ5J8hbI/AAAAAAAAAis/2fXBifepo_M/s1600/bip-pager.jpg
<D3l3t3> HUIDAHSDS
<evandro> alguem pode me dar uma força, tentei instalar um programa mas não abre
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pelo menos cabe no bolso de boa. :D
<evandro> quando tento pelo terminal aparece a msg  Traceback (most recent call last):
<evandro>   File "/usr/bin/labyrinth", line 45, in <module>
<evandro>     import utils
<MarconM> D3l3t3, http://www.google.com/images?rlz=1C1SKPM_enBR418&q=pentear+macaco&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1775&bih=742
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hdaisuhdisuadhs
<evandro> alguem?
<D3l3t3> ecanto,  Não sei não cara. :s
<MarconM> auehaueheaueheuahua
<MarconM> D3l3t3, essa foi boa pode falar
<D3l3t3> evandro,  Não sei não cara. *
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Foi sim. haha
<hggdh> evandro, como foi installado o programa?
<MarconM> auehaueha
<MarconM> D3l3t3, temos q guardar para o illuminati
<MarconM> aeuahuahuhaea
<MarconM> D3l3t3, o cel é foda veioooo to vendo aqui
<evandro> tentei pelo terminal e pela central de programa, nenhum vai
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  ahaha. Esses celulares que falei o nome são irados.
<hggdh> evandro, que commando usaste no terminal? Qual tua versao de Ubuntu?
<MarconM> tem algum mais em conta
<MarconM> tipo 1499,00
<MarconM> 1500,00 é muito
<D3l3t3> Acho que o celular mais barato com Andorid é o Spice.
<D3l3t3> DA motorola
<MarconM> hunm.... bom vou ver to lcoo para ter um
<evandro> apt-get install labyrinth
<MarconM> imagina ... linux em tudo
<MarconM> aeauheuaehuea
<MarconM> vou instalar linux até no meu dvd
<MarconM> no ps3
<MarconM> no xbox
<MarconM> ja tem
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuhauehaeuhea
<MarconM> dos meus amigos neh
<MarconM> por que eu nao tenho dim dim pra isso
<MarconM> mas as façanha foi minha
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuhaueaheuheaa
<hggdh> evandro, falta a versao do ubuntu
<evandro> hggdh, eu uo a 9
<hggdh> evando, 9.04 ou 9.10? Nao existe '9'.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hahahaah. Boa.
<MarconM> o maluco desbloqueou o ps3 com ubuntu
<Cabrobra> MarconM; D3l3t3; xiii... deu merda.. olha o que apareceu quando finalizou tudo e eu reiniciei para concluir:
<MarconM> aeuhauahaueahuhea
<MarconM> lol
<evandro> 9.1
<hggdh> 9.10. OK
<MarconM> Cabrobra, o que deu
<D3l3t3> evandro, Baixa e instala o 10.10
<Cabrobra> [1712.612439] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 536480
<Cabrobra> mudam esse primeiro numero e o ultimo do sector.. tem uma porrada
<MarconM> Cabrobra, esse note é novo
<MarconM> ?
<Cabrobra> é veio pra carai
<Cabrobra> rsrsrs
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra, MarconM  Num ta com badblock o HD não?
<MarconM> entao
<MarconM> isso q eu ia dizer
<Cabrobra> uso para estudar.. pdf.. ver filmes.. seriados.. e acessar internet
<MarconM> Cabrobra, pega o nome do fabricante do HD
<MarconM> aeuhauhauaheaa
<MarconM> que marca q é o HD dlee
<MarconM> sansung
<D3l3t3> Deve está com bad block. :X
<Cabrobra> xiii.. tenho que procurar.. mas acho que é samsung
<MarconM> perih
<hggdh> evandro, rode 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install labyrinth'; copie & paste *TODO* output em http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, e escreva o link aqui
<MarconM> faz assim
<MarconM> tira ele da tomada
<MarconM> desliga ela
<MarconM> ele
<MarconM> tira as memoria
<MarconM> deixa um tempo
<Cabrobra> é um ACER Aspire 3660, Intel Celeron M 420, 120GB
<mvcirino> <Cabrobra>
<mvcirino> Cabrobra, existe a possibilidade de recuperar este hd com o Hirens Boot CD
<MarconM> celeron 420
<MarconM> mvcirino, se ele der um zero fill vai ser mais rapido se nao acha
<MarconM> por que é 120gb
<evandro> hggdh, ok
<MarconM> va demorar uns 40min
<mvcirino> Low level format
<MarconM> ues
<MarconM> yes
<Cabrobra> agora nao sei como fazer esse zero fill
<MarconM> Cabrobra, olha certim se é sansung
<MarconM> Cabrobra, nao tem erro
<MarconM> voce vai gravar a iso
<Cabrobra> bele.. vou olhar aqui na net agora
<MarconM> em cd dar boot pelo ced ... vai abrir um progrma
<MarconM> pedir o idioma .... dae tem la formatar
<D3l3t3> Vai depender do bad block. Se corrompeu muito...
<MarconM> em baixo tem formatação completa
<evandro> hggdh, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583918/
<MarconM> D3l3t3, verdade
<MarconM> ele pode selecionar a area com bad block e desabilitar ela
<MarconM> dae o hd quando chegar la ele vai pular essa parte
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Como?
<MarconM> eu fiz isso com acronis uma vez
<MarconM> mas com o programa da sansung tambem faz
<D3l3t3> evandro, hggdh  Acho que não deu nenhum erro na instalação. :S
<evandro> hggdh, ainda não é possivel abrir
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Eu tenho um HD de 500GB aqui com bad block, dei zerofill nele mas nem adiantou. :S
<Cabrobra> pera!!
<Cabrobra> kkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Tenho o programinha da Samsung aqui em CD para dar boot.
<Cabrobra> essa porr@ ta é doida
<hggdh> evandro, nao vai ser possivel... bug 353605
<Cabrobra> tirei a bateria.. tirei da tomada
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 353605 in labyrinth (Ubuntu) "labyrinth crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353605
<Cabrobra> e liguei novamente.. dae funcionou
<MarconM> o do meu note tambem é sansung
<Cabrobra> nao sei se vaificar legal
<Cabrobra> mas que ta rolando aqui ta
<evandro> hggdh,  o que isso significa?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, como eu tinha instlado um monte de coisa nele " mac os, freebsd, ubuntu, ruindows 7, fedora, open suse, mandriva, slackware "
<MarconM> aeuhaueaheauehaueahueaa
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hduiashdasiudhsd NOSSA!
<MarconM> tive que passar zero fill nele para min conseguir instlar o ubuntu ... ele nao reconhecia as partições mais
<MarconM> =D
<Cabrobra> ei.. instalei um monte nele tambem
<MarconM> entao
<hggdh> evandro, significa que nao vai funcionar na tua versao (labyrinth 0.4.0, ubuntu 9.04/9.10)
<Cabrobra> coitado.. acho melhor meter esse zerofill mesmo
<MarconM> as linhas do HD pode estar conrrompidas por causa disso " bad block "
<Cabrobra> fora as enumeras vezes com ruindowns
<mibis_> oi galera
<mibis_> uma duvida tola
<MarconM> Cabrobra, conseguiu achar a marca do bixin
<mibis_> mas preciso resolver agora
<hggdh> evandro, este bug jamais foi resolvido, seja upstream, seja por contribuintes/voluntarios
<Cabrobra> MarconM: tou caçando na net
<evandro> hggdh, eu deveria atualizar o ubuntu ou instalar uma versão inferior do labyrinth?
<mibis_> alguem ai tem uma forma de validar o Rwindons vista start
<Cabrobra> tou sem chave pra abrir ele, MarconM
<MarconM> putz ...
<MarconM> entrega pra deus Cabrobra
<D3l3t3> mibis_,  Tenho, formata ele e instal o Ubuntu.
<mibis_> kkkkk
<hggdh> evandro, dado que estas a rodar o Ubuntu 9.10, poderias considerar actualizar o Ubuntu para 10.04
<mibis_> no meu pc
<MarconM> D3l3t3, bixa má
<mibis_> ta ssim
<MarconM> aueahuhueahuhe
<mibis_> mas no pc do meu sogro
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheuehaueahehuha
<mibis_> se instalar
<mibis_> ele nunca mais vai desligar
<mibis_> nao vai saber nem mais usa o mouse
<MarconM> mibis_, por que nao instala o xp ou seven
<MarconM> sai dessa vida de vista
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> ou instala o linux para ele
<evandro> hggdh, ok, muito obrigado, ajudou bastante
<MarconM> aeuheauehaueaa
<mibis_> intao
<mibis_> ate queria
<D3l3t3> mibis_, MarconM  Pois é. Instala o o XP e poe o tema do Vista.
<mibis_> mas o caso q ele nunca viu mais nada
<MarconM> auheuaehaueaheuaheauehauahuahuahaueheua
<MarconM> bouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Cabrobra> MarconM: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mibis_> ja instalei o vista
<mibis_> nao to afim de perde mais tempo
<MarconM> instla o ubuntu e coloca tema do seven
<mibis_> formatando
<MarconM> o veio nem vai ver
<D3l3t3> Se o problema for aparência, intala o tema do visto no xp.
<mibis_> kkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkk
<D3l3t3> Vou te falar que nunca usei o Vista.
<MarconM> D3l3t3, quer fazer moral com o veio
<mibis_> ai ja é sacanagem
<D3l3t3> hasdhs
<MarconM> daj nisso
<datacrusher> instalei o ubuntu pra minha mae e pus o skin do mac ela paga de gatona
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuahauaheuahuaha
<mibis_> nao nao e moral
<datacrusher> nem sabe a diferença
<mibis_> quero que ele me deixe em paz
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> mibis_, eu tenho a soluçao
<mibis_> ai tenho medo de pergunta
<mibis_> manda
<MarconM> peri ... " cade o telefone do chuck norris "
<mibis_> vai
<mibis_> vamo er
<mibis_> isso é sacanagem
<MarconM> euaheuheau
<mibis_> grrrrrr
<MarconM> aeuaheuehua
<MarconM> D3l3t3, eu tenho a solução para le
<MarconM> ele
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuaehaa
<D3l3t3> hahaha
<MarconM> mibis_, entra no canal do windows e pede la
<MarconM> se alguem tem o crack
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheauehauaheauhauahauhauahauhuahauahuhuha
<MarconM> aeuaheauehaueheuaheuehauehaua
<D3l3t3> Acho que o Vista usa ativador igual o Seven, não?
<MarconM> aeuahueaheuehaueaheuaehaueahauhae
<MarconM> os cara la vai ficar filix de te dar resposta
<D3l3t3> MarconM, mibis_  Eles vão te passar milhares de seriais. haaha
<MarconM> mibis_, D3l3t3 : serialvista.virus.exe
<D3l3t3> MarconM, BOA!
<MarconM> mibis_, cara ... instla o ubuntu .. e diz para ele .. q o cd ta com pau
<MarconM> e ta dando problema
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> é rapidao o ubuntu faz tudo automatico
<MarconM> depois soh apt-get na veia
<D3l3t3> mibis_,  http://infohelp.org/danilo-salles/ativar-o-windows-vista-service-pack-2/
<mibis_> pts
<MarconM> aeuheauehaa
<MarconM> D3l3t3, dae se manda o link apra o sogro dele preencer
<MarconM> para contar como usuario ubuntu
<MarconM> aeuheuehaeuahaeuahuahuhea
<Illuminati> E ai galera voltei e to usando o epidemic agora
<Cabrobra> MarconM: vamos partir da premissa que ele seja samsung
<Illuminati> apenas pra teste..porque pelo visto vou voltar pro ubuntu
<MarconM> nao conseguiu
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> Cabrobra, manda para min o modelo dele
<MarconM> Cabrobra, faz assim
<Cabrobra> achei uma chave.. vou abri-lo...
<MarconM> baixa um progrma chamdo acronis director suite
<D3l3t3> Cabrobra,  usa faca.
<MarconM> Cabrobra, usa martelo
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hdasuidhasiudhsad
<Illuminati> D3l3t3: Fala comigo...to meu momento suicidio ubuntu pow
<Illuminati> MarconM: Voce nao quer mais falar comigo ? to no meu momento suicidio ubuntu pow
<D3l3t3> Illuminati,  MarconM  HIUDASHIUSHDS
<Illuminati> hum
<MarconM> Illuminati, traidor
<Illuminati> to usando o epidemic
<mibis_> valeu d3l3t3
<Illuminati> srsrsrs
<MarconM> D3l3t3, ta traindo agente
<D3l3t3> mibis_,  Funcionou?
<MarconM> sai daqui e nunca mais volte
<MarconM> >.<
<mibis_> to quase acabando mas se nao funfa
<MarconM> vai para o canal #epidemic
<mibis_> ai eu formato essa p%$#$%
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> Illuminati,  epidemic é baseado em Debian
<D3l3t3> ?
<Illuminati> sim
<MarconM> D3l3t3, yes
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> mas tem o maravilhoso KDE
<Illuminati> Cara vou te falar uma coisa....eu nunca vi um linux iniciar tao rapido como esse
<MarconM> Illuminati, nao vem cortar conversa nao
<MarconM> ta traindo agente e pronto
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Cabrobra> MarconM: huahuahuahuahua   tou ja lascando ele no chao.. rsrsrsr
<MarconM> aeuahuehuehuha
<MarconM> Cabrobra, tira foto e manda
<datacrusher> Illuminati, entao aproveita pra acompanhar enquanto é relevante o tempo que o sistema sobe
<Cabrobra> nao tem a chave pequena no jogo.. que merda
<datacrusher> ta bem perto de não fezer diferença
<Cabrobra> a faca nao da.. o parafuso é fundo
<datacrusher> Cabrobra, pega um martelo
<MarconM> Cabrobra, chuta q é macumba
<Cabrobra> MarconM: vou caçaar la no carro.. volto ja
<MarconM> datacrusher, essa ideia foi minha
<Illuminati> datacrusher: Essa foi muito triste eu nao entendi
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> Joga no lixo aqui de casa e compra outro.
<D3l3t3> :D
<MarconM> D3l3t3, Illuminati Cabrobra ---- consigirá Cabrobra terminar de instlar o ubnunt em seu notebokk .. nao percam o proximo captilo de a jornada
<D3l3t3> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<D3l3t3> Boa MarconM !!!
<MarconM> participação especial .... sargento nascimento e chuck noia =D
<Illuminati> Cabrobra: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk tadinho dele...kd o geowany? Não sei como ele ja nao mandou eu fazer  uma oracao pra instalacao do cabrobra
<MarconM> auaeuheuehuehea
<MarconM> Illuminati, Geowany hj ta sumidin
<MarconM> deve ta jogandl Urt atpe agora
<Illuminati> MarconM..faz um teste pra mim
<Illuminati> entra no canal #epidemic
<MarconM> aeaeuaheuheaa
<MarconM> eu sabia q se ia pedir isso
<MarconM> aeuheuheuuhauahuehauhauahaua
<D3l3t3> hiusahdaisuhd
<MarconM> D3l3t3, vai la tambem
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pra que? hsaduiashd
<Zanin> Pessoal, alguem pode me dizer se o log-level 7 do iptables é o mais detalhado?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, para deixar o Illuminati filiz
<MarconM> ta dim
<MarconM> momento dificil na vida dele
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Eu não. haha A preguiça é maior.
<MarconM> ¬¬'
<Illuminati> D3l3t3: Vamos para o canal secreto...
<Illuminati> ?
<MarconM> D3l3t3, o Illuminati ta com saudades ta te chamdndo la
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> ele viu
<MarconM> cacildiz
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> >.<
<D3l3t3> Illuminati,  Que canal secreto? ahsduisadhs
<Illuminati> ^
<MarconM> auehaueahuaa
<Illuminati> #epidemic
<MarconM> o que ele diz no canal inteiro
<MarconM> aeuauehaueheuehauhauehauaehuhu
<MarconM> ninguem sabe
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> kkk
<D3l3t3> Tem esse canal mesmo? ashdaisudhs
<Illuminati> tem
<Illuminati> entra ae
<Zanin> Pessoal, alguem pode me dizer se o log-level 7 do iptables é o mais detalhado?
<Illuminati> agente ja ta la
<D3l3t3> Zanin, Não sei te responder.
<MarconM> Zanin, tambemn nao sei
<Zanin> =/ mas de boa
<Cabrobra> MarconM: voltei.. guerra da porr@! huehuehueuhe
<Cabrobra> Hitachi - Travelstar
<Cabrobra> nunca ouvi nem falar nesse
<Cabrobra> tem cura pra ele? (zero fill)
<Illuminati> Cabrobra, para palavrões favor utilizar o canal #epidemic
<Illuminati> obrigado
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> haushaushas
<MarconM> Cabrobra, e ae
<Cabrobra> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> Illuminati,  Cabrobra  MarconM  hdsadhsuidhasd
<MarconM> esse Illuminati é burrim
<MarconM> o cara consegui se banier
<MarconM> aeuhauehauaea
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> banir suzim
<Cabrobra> huauhahuauhauha
<MarconM> auahuahuehaueahe
<Illuminati> va s.f.
<MarconM> ooooooooooooooooo
<MarconM> sabia q isso magoa , D3l3t3 Illuminati Cabrobra
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cabrobra> MarconM: HITACHI
<MarconM> Cabrobra, entao cara ... vamus ou nao instlar o ubuntu ae
<Cabrobra> bora.. e o zero fill nesse HD?
<MarconM> pegou a chave de fenda, martelo e o pé de cabra
<MarconM> Cabrobra, é sansung
<Cabrobra> So abri com alavanca Hulligan
<Cabrobra> rsrsrs
<D3l3t3> Pega logo um explosivo Cabrobra ; MarconM
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<Cabrobra> huahuauhauhhau
<Cabrobra> abri ja
<Cabrobra> sim... HI
<MarconM> Cabrobra, voce esta usando o que ae
<Cabrobra> hitachi é da Samsung é?
<MarconM> xchat
<MarconM> faz assim
<MarconM> voce esta usansoi sansung ae
<Cabrobra> tou no mIRC.. pelo Ruindowns
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> xchat
<MarconM> da para receber arquivos
<Cabrobra> estou no PC
<MarconM> ?
<Cabrobra> sim
<Cabrobra> dcc.. no chat pvt
<Cabrobra> tenta agora
<MarconM> afffs ... ninguem configura esse mirc
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Cabrobra> kkkkkkk
<Cabrobra> acabei de instalar pow
<MarconM> omg
<Cabrobra> foi mal
<Cabrobra> the last one
<Cabrobra> huahauhauahua
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Cabrobra> sorry man
<Cabrobra> manda
<MarconM> D3l3t3, Cabrobra configura esse mirc veioooo
<MarconM> Cabrobra, ta usando xchat ae
<D3l3t3> Eu uso o xchat.
<Cabrobra> MarconM: ja desabilitei os bloqueios.. acabei de instalar ele aqui em carater de urgencia.. so pra resolver isso
<Cabrobra> tou nao.. tou no mIRC
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> peri vou epgar o link para voce
<Cabrobra> cabe no meu yahoo mail se preferir
<MarconM> Cabrobra, voce tem o nome certim do HD
<Cabrobra> tou com ele aqui na minha mao
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> olha o nome dele tipo
<Cabrobra> hitachi   modelo: HTS421212H9AT00
<MarconM> sansung hDD 32344
<MarconM> aeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Cabrobra> 42000RPM 120GB
<MarconM> bl
<MarconM> Cabrobra, to no site do fabricante
<MarconM> Cabrobra, olha ae --- http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/hd-hitachi/862139/
<Cabrobra> acessando...
<MarconM> Cabrobra, baixa o gparted http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/
<MarconM> é um live cd inicia dele a manda formatar tudo
<MarconM> voce esta usando windows seven ae
<MarconM> ?
<Cabrobra> massa..
<MarconM> Administrador_, ta ae
<Cabrobra> nao nao.. eu quero so no meu laptop.. vou remontar ele, e dar o boot por esse gparted é isso?
<MarconM> isso
<MarconM> ele vai iniciar um sistem em linux
<MarconM> e vai ejetar o cd normal
<MarconM> ele carrega na memoria
<Administrador_> to
<MarconM> dae tem na area de trabalho escrito gparted
<MarconM> q é o particionador do ubuntu
<Cabrobra> certo..
<MarconM> pega e formata
<Cabrobra> mas essa formataçao conta como zero fill?
<Illuminati> Cabrobra: Voce quer fazer uma formatacao fisica ou logica ?
<MarconM> Illuminati, explica para ele
<MarconM> =D
<Cabrobra> Uma topada! zerar tudo.. e remover possiveis badlock
<MarconM> isso ae ... momento chuck norris
<Cabrobra> huauhahuahuahua
<MarconM> vamus destruir tudo
<Illuminati> Cabrobra: Faça a formatação logica...porque caso voce faça a fisica se der algum erro como queda de energia e outros contra tempos voce perde o disco na hora.
<Illuminati> Tem um programa acho que chama zero kill
<MarconM> Illuminati, ele vai usar o gparted
<MarconM> mandei o link para ele
<Illuminati> Nao..pra remover o badclock se tiver
<MarconM> a sim
<Illuminati> tem um programa especifico da samsung
<Illuminati> deixa eu achar
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu tenho aqui Illuminati
<MarconM> to passando para ele
<Illuminati> mas nao é o da formatacao fisica nao
<Illuminati> é o que escreve zero em todos os setores
<MarconM> tem tudo
<Cabrobra> isso é antes ou depois de formatar pelo gparted?
<MarconM> nele
<MarconM> tem tudo tem opção la par voce escoler
<Illuminati> gparted como o nosse diz apenas gerencia particoes e algumas vezes "algumas" corrige erros do sistema de arquivos
<MarconM> Cabrobra, Illuminati esse aqui é driver da hitachi para diagnosticar HD e zero fill tambem
<MarconM> http://www.hitachigst.com/support/downloads/
<MarconM> Drive Fitness vulgo DFT
<Illuminati> Cabrobra o nome do programinha la é disk manager
<Illuminati> da uma fuçada no google
<Illuminati> o que o MarconM ta mostrando é bom tb
<Illuminati> escolha um e va em frente
<Illuminati> e nao olhe para traz
<Illuminati> segura na mao de Deus e vá
<Illuminati> nao temas segue adiante
<Cabrobra> huhuhuhuhu
<Illuminati> e nao olhe para traz
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cabrobra> vou começar pelo gparted
<D3l3t3> Nossa.
<D3l3t3> Ta igual igreja
<D3l3t3> shdauisdhs
<Cabrobra> hehehe
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> d3l3t3: ingreja
<D3l3t3> hdiuashds
<MarconM> entao neh
<MarconM> =D
<Cabrobra> galera.. tenho que ir nessa
<Cabrobra> falta um tempinho pra o download do iso gparted
<MarconM> Cabrobra, olha no link q te mandei
<Cabrobra> peguei tambem.. DFT
<MarconM> tem o diagnostic tool da hitachi
<MarconM> Cabrobra, entao blz
<MarconM> vai la mano
<MarconM> entra ae dqui a poco apra dizer para gente se deu certo
<MarconM> =D
<Cabrobra> MarconM: so recapitulando.. com DFT eu faço uma varredura?
<Illuminati> alguem sabe ai algum programa BOM pra baixar iso sem corromper? Porque os torrents estao malucos no servidor do ubuntu
<MarconM> Cabrobra, quanbdo voce entrar ele vai da um monte de opção
<MarconM> pode variar com a marca
<Cabrobra> dae ele vai dizer se preciso ou nao usar o zero fill?
<Cabrobra> ok..
<Cabrobra> tanto gparted quanto DFT eu dou o boot por um cd iso?
<D3l3t3> Usa o wget mesmo Illuminati
<MarconM> Illuminati, voce esta verificando com o md5sum e sh1sum
<MarconM> e ta dando erro
<MarconM> ?
<Illuminati> to sim
<Illuminati> ta dando erro
<MarconM> serio
<Illuminati> o pior nao é isso
<MarconM> sim
<Cabrobra> MarconM: tanto gparted quanto DFT eu dou o boot por um cd iso?
<MarconM> Cabrobra, isso garoto
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> o arquivo tava sendo baixado a iso tinha 661 mb e quando fuui ver o download ja tava em mais de 800 mb
<Illuminati> como pode?
<Cabrobra> MarconM: vou tacar logo o DFT que ja baixou aqui
<Cabrobra> falow.. vou indo nessa
<MarconM> Illuminati, D3l3t3 Cabrobra temos um misterio aqui
<Cabrobra> valeu a força galera
<MarconM> Cabrobra, vai la
<MarconM> flwww
<Illuminati> e detalhe era pra eu ter printado a tela
<Cabrobra> vou segurar aqui na mao de Deus antes que eu perca o bigú
<Illuminati> e por no meu orkut
<MarconM> aeuahuehauaheauhuha
<MarconM> auhuahuhuah
<MarconM> gezuix
<MarconM> aeuaheuahueha
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cabrobra> huahuahuahuhuauahua
<MarconM> Illuminati, voce esta comparando o md5 a olho msm
<D3l3t3> Cham o Mister M para resolver.
<Illuminati> nao
<Illuminati> tem um addon do mozila que pede o md5
<Illuminati> dai ele da APROVADO ou FALHA
<MarconM> md5sum arquivo.iso | grep numero
<MarconM> se tier ok ele vai ficar vermelho
<Illuminati> até a olho dava pra ver que o negocio tava errado
<MarconM> uaehauhuaheuehaeuahe
<Illuminati> só tinha numero
<MarconM> xiii cara
<Illuminati> e olhe que ja é o 4 download
<MarconM> :s
<MarconM> tenso
<MarconM> acho q voce esta baixando o md5 com arquivo errado
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download-avancado/
<Illuminati> natty-desktop-i386.iso
<D3l3t3> Baixa por outro mirror, sei la
<MarconM> galera olha a sorte faço niver no msm dia do boxx
<Illuminati> ja fiz isso
<MarconM> boss
<MarconM> tenta outro mirror Illuminati
<Illuminati> Mas pessoal eu quero baixar o natty esse link ai sao as isos ja final
<MarconM> natty stable
<MarconM> >.<
<MarconM> Administrador_, fla algo fiww
<MarconM> Illuminati, D3l3t3 esse Administrador_ é um colega meu aqui ... vou introduzir o linux nele
<MarconM> ^^
<Illuminati> como asssim?
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<Illuminati> rapaz a frase ficou estranha
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuahuehuhea
<D3l3t3> UIDHASUIDHASD
<MarconM> vou mostrar o linux para ele
<MarconM> aeuaehaeuahuha
<Illuminati> ui
<Illuminati> voce vai mostrar o linux na madruga pra ele né ?
<Illuminati> hasuhasuahsu
<MarconM> opa .. .calma ae
<MarconM> Illuminati, D3l3t3 depois disso vou escutar um disturbed
<Illuminati> galera
<Illuminati> ponto de encontro
<Illuminati> #linux_baboo
<Illuminati> nao me perguntem porque desse nome
<Illuminati> só sei que é esse
<Illuminati> entrem la
<Illuminati> ja to la
<D3l3t3> noss
<MarconM> wtf
<MarconM> D3l3t3, esse Illuminati é feliz neh nao
<MarconM> rapaz empolgado
<Illuminati> MarconM: hum
<Illuminati> MarconM: To ligado no Sr....
<D3l3t3> HIUDHSADIUSA
<italoclone> alguem tem um tutorial matador de samba ai? o do morimoto parece muito antigo
<Illuminati> italoclone: Google ou apostilando
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Illuminati, que foi tio
<MarconM> fico maguado
<MarconM> =/
<Illuminati> MarconM: Eu nem
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaa bom
<Illuminati> MarconM: Cara te juro esse ubuntu natty ta me dando dor de cabeca na real
<Illuminati> cara nao consigo baixar de jeito nenhum
<MarconM> achei q ia acabar a amizade
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> Como se voces fossem ficar livres de mim
<MarconM> D3l3t3: o Illuminati nao ta conseguindo nem baixar
<MarconM> aeuheauhuheaueha
<MarconM> imagina instlar
<D3l3t3> duiashdas
<MarconM> Illuminati: ta passando sessão da tarde
<MarconM> euhaeuhuha
<MarconM> Illuminati: voce esta baixando qual versao
<MarconM> alpha 3
<Illuminati> alpha3
<Illuminati> no link do ubuntu mesmo pow
<MarconM> sim essa eu tenho
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> pois ´e
<Illuminati> e a que eu quero
<D3l3t3> Illuminati, Olha la no outro chat
<MarconM> tadinhoooooo
<MarconM> se quer q eu grave em cd e mande para voce
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> manda MarconM
<Illuminati> srsrs
<D3l3t3> Eu tenho a iso do natty aqui também
<D3l3t3> xD
<D3l3t3> Testei na maquina virtual
<Illuminati> Alguem quer mandar a distro pelos correios pra mim ?
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> naooooooooooooooooooo
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> Illuminati: tudo mundo tem menos voce
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Te mando a cobrar.
<D3l3t3> MarconM, dhasuidhasds
<Illuminati> Camapanha "Ajudem o Illuminati a se iluminar, mande o Natty e torne a vida o seu amigo iluminada"
<MarconM> até o picolezero ali do lado tem
<Illuminati> Pow! A cobrar ?
<MarconM> olha q ele nem sabe o que é
<MarconM> Illuminati: aeuhaeuheauhuahahauhua essa foi boa
<MarconM> Illuminati: voces nao sao os caras
<MarconM> manda em tudo ... dominar o mundo
<MarconM> quero ver agora
<MarconM> aeuahueehueahe
<Illuminati> por falar em dominar o mundo
<Illuminati> voce viu o que o eua quer criar um botao pra apagr a internet ?
<MarconM> hein
<Illuminati> é
<Illuminati> Nos Estados Unidos ainda tem que ser aprovada a lei, proposta pelo senador Joe Lieberman (com apoio de dois grandes partidos) para dar ao Presidente a “autoridade de emergência” para apagar redes privadas e públicas quando um ataque pela rede possa causar danos ou perdas de vidas humanas. Logicamente os defensores da lei não querem chamar a isso “botão vermelho de desligamento da Internet”.
<MarconM> to vendo agora
<MarconM> Illuminati:  a sim
<MarconM> vi agora mas é em caso de invaão
<Illuminati> MaconM tem um blog massa de tecnologia hehehe
<hggdh> eir, espero, nao sera aprovada...
<Illuminati> sempreupdate.blogspot.com
<Illuminati> hggdh: Tambem nao
<hggdh> Illuminati, se houver voto, eu voto contra. E vou a escrever ao meu representante & senador contra isto
<MarconM> hggdh: mora no brasil
<MarconM> hggdh: ou EUA
<hggdh> terra de marlboro
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> seria a onde hggdh
<Illuminati> eiii voces viram o blog ?
<hggdh> Plano, TX (Dallas metroplex)
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> to indo para EUA final agora fazer intercambio
<MarconM> to vendo para q lugar eu vo
<MarconM> ny, ca, wg
<MarconM> Illuminati: que blog
<hggdh> MarconM, Plano *nao* e uma boa opcao. Sucks
<MarconM> aeuaeueheuhau
<hggdh> CA eh muito caro
<Illuminati> sempreupdate.blogspot.com
<MarconM> D3l3t3: acho q o parallesl desktop nunca neh ... nver para que mandar email
<hggdh> o mesmo para NY (cidade, o estado tem umas areas boas)
<MarconM> sim ... é que tipo hggdh tem que ver as citys q a escola tem
<MarconM> vou ficar 6 semanas
<MarconM> hggdh: tava querendo ir para malta ou irlanda
<MarconM> pelomenos la ia poder visitar uma amiga no egito
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> e frança
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Putz, miado.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Espera até amanha.
<MarconM> aeuaheuahuha
<MarconM> nao nao ... eu quero agora
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> é racismo isso
<MarconM> aeuhauahuehuea
<MarconM> soh por que quero piratear
<MarconM> isso nao pode liberdade de uso ae
<D3l3t3> hduisahdas
<MarconM> hggdh: eu quero nova iorque soh por causa da academia de jiu jitsu gracie
<MarconM> lol
<hggdh> MarconM, WG -- creio, Wyoming -- e legal. perto de onde o vento faz curva
<MarconM> sera q o Cabrobra[away] conseguiu formatar o HD para instalar o ubuntu
<MarconM> hggdh: e o vento faz a curva achei q ia reto
<MarconM> aeuhuehuaehuhuhauha
<hggdh> la faz
<MarconM> hggdh: to vendo aqui a cidade no yt ... tem umas tempestade foda ae em fiooooo
<MarconM> hggdh: voce deve se sentir no filme twister
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> Illuminati: o que foi q ta calado
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> D3l3t3: faz o cadastro la ... se ele mandarem apra voce o link
<MarconM> eu ligo la e xingo todo mundo
<MarconM> em koreano
<MarconM> aeuahuehauahuhuah
<D3l3t3> diusahdauishd
<D3l3t3> Usa o Virtualbox!
<MarconM> D3l3t3: obs: nao sei falar koreano
<MarconM> aeuahuaheauaheauah
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hduasihds
<D3l3t3> Puta sono.
<D3l3t3> noss
<MarconM> D3l3t3: affs ... toma jeito homi
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  VOu dormir cedinho hoje. \o
<hggdh> MarconM, ja tivemos tornado em volta
<MarconM> kk
<MarconM> hggdh: foda hein
<MarconM> voces tem aqueles poroes em baixo da casa
<hggdh> MarconM, sem palavroes, por favor. Lembre-se do CoC
<MarconM> D3l3t3: cara eu to numa preguiça de testar
<MarconM> as parada la
<MarconM> hggdh: eu disse palavrao
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Eu to quase dormindo no teclado.
<D3l3t3> ashdiuhsad
<MarconM> D3l3t3: auehaueahuahuehha... to vendo ... se nemta falando mais nada
<MarconM> Illuminati: ja foi se ocupar em algo
<MarconM> video k7 ligado
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuaheuahueha
<D3l3t3> HUIDHASUIDHS
<MarconM> olhinho chega ta brilhando
<D3l3t3> haha
<D3l3t3> Ae...
<D3l3t3> Vo tomar um banho pra acordar.
<D3l3t3> hahaha
<D3l3t3> Vou sair um pouco do pc.
<D3l3t3> Tenso.
<D3l3t3> Daqui a pouco volto ae.
<D3l3t3> Vo logar pelo celular
<D3l3t3> ahsdiuhasd
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> aeuahuehuahuhaueuhuhuhea
<MarconM> vai la
<Cabrobra> MarconM: nao consegui usar o DTF.. formatei pelo Gparted.. deu o erro ao reiniciar.. mas ligou e ta aqui funcionando
<Cabrobra> agora nao ta achando minha rede sem fio (internet)
<Cabrobra>  alguem sabe como habilito minha rede? Meu laptop nao ta encontrando minha rede sem fio
<Cabrobra> Ubuntu 10.10
<Porcks> alguem ja instalou o firefox 4 no ubuntu 10.10?
<Sorella> não precisa instalar, só baixar o pacote e rodar.
<Sorella> (não sei se tem na apt, não procurei)
<Porcks> mas não da pau no outro?
<Sorella> nope.
<Sorella> o pacote é auto-contido. Você pode executá-lo todo da ~/.local/bin, por exemplo
<Porcks> Sorella: blz
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta ae
<D3l3t3> IRC via mobile.
<MarconM> Illuminati: ta ae
<D3l3t3> MarconM sim
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta no celualr
<D3l3t3> MarconM sim
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta na sala vendo sessão da tarde neh
<MarconM> aeuheuehea
<D3l3t3> Ja acabou, vai dar malhaçao agora
<D3l3t3> huaaaa
<MarconM> D3l3t3: aeuahuhaaueaeh...affs .... malhação é foda
<MarconM> D3l3t3: Illuminati galera é o seguinte
<MarconM> to vazando tenho que dormi por que tem faculdade hj
<MarconM> quando chegar ja logo no irc
<MarconM> D3l3t3: de noite agente faz a parada la do sourcelist
<D3l3t3> MarconM Beleza cara
 * tdruiva_padawan is away: :)
<ruif13> boas, alguem tem o acpi instalado?
<ruif13> tenho um toshiba e nao consigo carregar a bateria a 100%
<ruif13> e falaram-me em activar o acpi
<ruif13> alguem pode ajudar?
<marmadeoli> alguém conhece uma boa apostila de Calc, para confecção de formulários e trabalhar com banco de dados? Pode ser em inglês
<josue> boa noite pessoal
<Illuminati> Boa noite...galerinha...estou por aqui novamente...qualquer coisa...estamos ae...rsrs
<Illuminati> paladin_: Voce tem noticias do Xgrind ?
<Illuminati> marmadeoli: Voce pode buscar apostilas gratuitamente no site do apostilando.
<marmadeoli> Illuminati, ahhh, boa, vou dar uma olhada lá... valeu
<Illuminati> Por nada!
<Illuminati> ruif13: Ja resolveu seu problema com acpi ?
<marmadeoli> Illuminati, cara, não sei... tipo assim, agora a temperatura voltou aos 42°
<marmadeoli> o porque eu não saberia dizer
<marmadeoli> O site apostilando parece estar meio bichado. Cheio de erros na página
<Illuminati> marmadeoli: Já checou se as saidas de ar do seu computador estao limpas ?
<Illuminati> marmadeoli: O hd esta funcionando normalmente?
<marmadeoli> cara limpa devem estar pois tem menos de um mês de uso (laptop)
<marmadeoli> não tenho percebido problemas com o hd
<Illuminati> marmadeoli: Vamos fazer um teste e isso vai requerer atencao de voce, voce vai desligar o seu notebook e vai deixar ele esfriar com completo, mas antes de desligar instale e se tiver otimo, algum monitor de temperatura
<Illuminati> onde mostre, velociade de rotacao do cooler, temperatura processador, trafego da memora
<Illuminati> *memoria
<Illuminati> temperatura do hd
<Illuminati> depois que voce desligar o notebbok espere ele esfriar
<Illuminati> dai voce liga e veja qual componente esta aquecendo o seu computador
<Illuminati> vale lembrar que locais com pouca circulacao e uso de programas pesados podem fazer o seu computador esquentar
<Illuminati> a temperatura de 42 é aceitavel...o que nao pode é 60 graus
<Illuminati> Qual é o seu procesador ?
<marmadeoli> i3
<Illuminati> Giano: Boa noite, voce ta sabendo de alguma problema no repositorio cdimage do ubuntu ?
<marmadeoli> Illuminati, bom aí é que tá, já fiz isso que você me pediu, mas meu laptop não informa a velocidade do cooler, e outras funcionalidades
<marmadeoli> sei a temperatura do hd via hddtemp
<marmadeoli> e está sempre menor que a do processador
<marmadeoli> quanto a programas abertos, temos o xchat, o chromium e o emacs
<Illuminati> marmadeoli: Falei agora com um amigo que vende produtos da intel, e ele diz que a intel garante que os processadores aguentam ate 72 graus.
<Illuminati> A sua temperatur esta normal
<marmadeoli> tudo bem, até aí estou tranquilo. É que me assustei pois do nada tava dando 55°, aqui, no mesmo local, com os mesmo programas abertos
<marmadeoli> uso idêntico ao que estou agora e no qual esta entre 40-42°
<Illuminati> Hum...possivelmente como te falei existem varios fatores para aumentar a temperatura....
<Illuminati> E se a coisa for fisica é melhor voce checar, antes que de um problema maior depois.
<marmadeoli> por isso minha preocupação no momento.
<marmadeoli> não quero por dinheiro no lixo
<marmadeoli> mas daí tipo, instalei o lm sensors e ele só acusa a temperatura da cpu
<marmadeoli> queria saber se o cooler está girando como deveria, verificando a sua velocidade. Como ver isso?
<giano> <Illuminati> não sei
<giano> <marmadeoli> habilita o lm-sensors
<giano> só se teu chip te sensor pra ver os rpm do cooler o meu tem
<giano> <marmadeoli>  se pelo lm-sensors não tem tenta o conky mas não te dou certeza se aparece informações sobre o cooler
<marmadeoli> giano, já tentei o conky
<giano> hum
<marmadeoli> como habilita o lm-sensors?
<giano> vai ve teu chip não da suporte a este tipo de verificação
<marmadeoli> eu estou apenas digitando sensors no terminal
<giano> no meu desk tem ja no netbook não
<giano> vo te passa um tutorial
<marmadeoli> então, tou no laptop
<marmadeoli> I3 M350 2.26Ghz
<giano> <marmadeoli> http://www.linuxnarede.com.br/artigos/fullnews.php?id=153 aparte da instalação do lm sensors vc pula né
<marmadeoli> entrei na bios e lá tb não tem essas infrmações. No meu desktop tem
<marmadeoli> sensors-detect eu já fiz
<marmadeoli> tem um monte de coisa que não foi detectado
<giano> os laptops são meio limitados perto de um desktop
<marmadeoli> talvez não tenha jeito com o sensors
<giano> é porque não tem
<marmadeoli> giano, eu consigo ver bem mais informações com acpi -V
<marmadeoli> mas é pequena a saída, posso te passar em pvt?
<skletenblack> Vitor Lobo está purai ?
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<skletenblack> ninguem teve noticias da Patricia? será que ela morreu mesmo?
<skletenblack> Ela sumiu...
<skletenblack> vou sair fora... tenho que ir para escola ...
<skletenblack> fui ...
<luciano> boa noite
<luciano> Alguém q instalou o tema macubuntu teve problema com o pgadmin?
<chaintech> boas noites
<chaintech> Alguém sabe me indicar de um bom editor de video?
<tsnovo> olá queria saber como faço para instalar minha placa de audio
<tsnovo> ?
<chaintech> tsnovo que placa de som tens?
<Guile> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Cerqueira> Noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-23
<tsnovo> olá alguem sabe como faço para instalar o driver da minha placa de audio é encore
<Cerqueira> QUAL MODELO DA PLACA
<tsnovo> como faço para ver?
<tsnovo> eu sei que é 7.1
<Cerqueira> como root "lspci"
<tsnovo> eu digito isso onde?
<tsnovo> terminal?
<Cerqueira> ISSO
<tsnovo> digito exatamente como?
<Cerqueira> lspci
<tsnovo> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 761/M761 Host (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202
<tsnovo> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 48)
<tsnovo> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<tsnovo> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<tsnovo> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<tsnovo> 00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<tsnovo> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
<tsnovo> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 190 Ethernet Adapter
<tsnovo> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<tsnovo> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<tsnovo> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<tsnovo> 00:08.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Device 0183 (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<tsnovo> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<tsnovo> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<tsnovo> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<tsnovo> 00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<tsnovo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<tsnovo> Cerqueira, e agora?
<tsnovo> e agora oque faço?
<tiago__> oque faço agora?
<tiago__> Cerqueira, oque faço agora?
<tiago__> quero instalar meu driver de audio como faço?
<tiago__> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<chaintech> tiago__ que placa tens?
<tiago__> encore
<tiago__> chaintech, encore
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> lol
<tiago__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<WD_> boa noite, alguem sabe como fazer o ubuntu 10.10 voltar a reconhecer o iphone?
<Jean-> gostaria de uma ajuda, desliguei meu pc normalmente, e agora quando fui ligar me deparei com um erro de inicialização no ubuntu 10.10
<Jean-> fica "(initramfs)"
<Jean-> e n sai dali
<gustavo> alguem sabe como colocar o menu no ubuntu dessa forma: http://andregondim.eti.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/UbuntuOneNatty0.png
<jack__> Eae pessoal
<ghs> alguem sabe como colocar o menu no ubuntu dessa forma: http://andregondim.eti.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/UbuntuOneNatty0.png
<ghs> olá
<jack__> To precisando de um help aqui com o Arch, apesar d'eu usar o Ubuntu. Mas o pessoal do canal #alsa e #arch não me respondem
<jack__> Será que alguém poderia me dar um help em porque o pacman não tá reconhecendo o pacote alsa desde hoje de manhã?
<jack__> To formatando e colocando o arch no notebook mas não to conseguindo instalar o alsa nem por reza pelo pacman
<ghs> Andre_Gondim
<ghs> alguem poderia dá um help aqui ?
<ghs> vejam a imagem: http://andregondim.eti.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/UbuntuOneNatty0.png
<jack__> Acho que esse não é o menu
<ghs> quero colocar o menu igual, como faço ?
<ghs> jack__ o que é isso então ?
<jack__> e sim um painel do docky
<jack__> apt-get install docky
<jack__> ai tu roda ele e dá uma olhada
<jack__> tem outras máscaras por ai, só procurar
<ghs> máscaras, como assim ?
<jack__> eu chamo de máscaras, mas não sei se é o correto
<jack__> é tipo esse "fundo"
<jack__> igual tu pega uma imagem e usa como fundo no painel normal, tu usa uma "máscara" no docky
<ghs> hm...
<ghs> ok. vlw jack
<jack__> nada
<MarconM> D3l3t3, e ae man
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  E ae.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Consegui instala o FF
<D3l3t3> FF4 *
<D3l3t3> hahaha
<D3l3t3> Tava tudo bugado, tentei instala de varios modos, acabou bugando. Ai tirei todas as versões e instalei do zero. :D
<MarconM> D3l3t3, se bebeu nunca q instalo
<MarconM> isso .. sai dessa vida de Fire fox
<MarconM> aeuahuheuhuhauh
<D3l3t3> Po cara.
<D3l3t3> Firefox é bom!
<D3l3t3> Ruim é o IE!
<MarconM> nusss
<D3l3t3> Sempre usei o FF antes do Chrome.
<MarconM> cara vou ligar para o bill gates lançar IE para linux
<MarconM> q q se acha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> eu tambem usei D3l3t3 mas dava muito pau
<MarconM> link, flash, favoritos
<MarconM> D3l3t3, cade o illuminati
<MarconM> deve ta vendo vidim ainda
<D3l3t3> duiashdus
<D3l3t3> Ta loco?
<D3l3t3> IE pra linux?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> nao ....
<al4nc4ds>  D3l3t3 MarconM opera 11.01 ownz@ 
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds, MarconM  Nunca fui de usar o Opera. :S
<al4nc4ds> ž->D3l3t3<-ž:  top 
<al4nc4ds>  curtem android? 
<MarconM> D3l3t3, cara a internet do Mac
<MarconM> é massa nao lembro o nome mais
<MarconM> é opera
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> al4nc4ds, sim to loco para ter um
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds, Não tenho aparelho com android, mas quero ter.
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> to com ele
<MarconM> soh se tiver terminal
<MarconM> D
<MarconM> digitar comando comanda
<MarconM> =D
<al4nc4ds> =@>D3l3t3<@=:  massa tenhu um defy da motorola 
<al4nc4ds>  instalei aki o debian mini 
<al4nc4ds>  show 
<D3l3t3> :O
<D3l3t3> Que massa!
<D3l3t3> Tem print do celular ae nao?
<D3l3t3> Rodando o OS.
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,
<MarconM> al4nc4ds, qual o modelo que voce tem e quanto pagou
<al4nc4ds> -=[D3l3t3]=-:  http://news.samdroid.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/snap20110221_041615.jpg 
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  Que massa cara. E roda de boa?
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM defy 10x 89,90 
<MarconM> defy
<Nilodanx521> qual o melhor modelo de tablet pro ubuntu 10.10 ou o 11.04?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> num precisava flar as parcelas al4nc4ds
<MarconM> kkkkk
<al4nc4ds>  Nilodanx521 xoom 
<MarconM> vou ver ja
<MarconM> se eu gostar ja peço um
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/XW-EN/Consumer-Products-and-Services/Mobile-Phones/MOTOROLA-DEFY-XW-EN
<Nilodanx521> ???
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM e q n tm essas parcelas + no mercado lol 
<Jean-> gostaria de uma ajuda, desliguei meu pc normalmente, e agora quando fui ligar me deparei com um erro de inicialização no ubuntu 10.10
<Jean-> fica "(initramfs)"
<Jean-> e não consigo prosseguir
<MarconM> al4nc4ds, é touch
<MarconM> quero um
<MarconM> D3l3t3, é lindo o cel
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Também achei
<D3l3t3> Pena qeu vem com Android 2.1
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  512 de RAM :O
<MarconM> D3l3t3: é soh fazer update
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  MarconM A bateria dele dura bem?
<MarconM> no android D3l3t3 .... al4nc4ds voce sabe q o android ta com falha neh .. voce tem que fazer update " by google "
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Nem to sabendo.
<al4nc4ds>  D3l3t3 sim dia inteiro mexendo sem descarregar 
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds, MarconM  Queria pegar um cel com android, mas minha preferência agora é um notebook.
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM vai ter update pro 2.2 no meio de 2011 update oficial via motorola 
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: voce sabe q o android é open neh
<MarconM> por que é linux based
<al4nc4ds>  D3l3t3 bakana, bani notebook, hoje tenho o netbook asus eeePC 1215n 
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: D3l3t3 to loco queredo pegar um netbook para min fazer teste
<MarconM> e invadir rede
<MarconM> ?:p
<MarconM> aeiaieaiijijea
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  Eu tava de olho nesse asus... Pagou quanto? (desculpe a pergunta)
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hdasiudhasiuds
<al4nc4ds>  instalei a distro gnacktrack em dualboot com froyo 2.2 vs especial pra eeePC 
<al4nc4ds>  ^^ 
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM usa o gnacktrack rs 
<al4nc4ds>  melhor q backtrack 
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: dexa eu te falar
<MarconM> o touch dele é rapido
<al4nc4ds>  kernel update 2011 ubuntu 10.10 
<MarconM> tem terminal sheel al4nc4ds
<MarconM> diz q sim diz diz diz diz
<al4nc4ds>  D3l3t3 1.2 paraguay 
<D3l3t3> HUIDASHDIUASHDS
<MarconM> cara nao sei o que é
<MarconM> auehauehuehaeheuhauheuheuaheueheuaehuhuhaeeuh
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM tm todo android tem lol 
<al4nc4ds>  touch e capacitivo fodastico 
<D3l3t3> Mlq. Maneiro é pode programar no celular. Tipo em C, Shel Script, e pode rodar nele. :D
<al4nc4ds>  s 
<MarconM> sim
<al4nc4ds>  com debian mini 
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: tem como nesse
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: eu e o D3l3t3 queremos invadir a NASA
<MarconM> por cell
<MarconM> mas nao sabe o modelos que compramos
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  al4nc4ds  POWW!!! dhasuidhasds
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: elees usam fedora la
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Firefox 4.0 em Pt-br. huhuh
<D3l3t3> O site do Olhar Digital não funciona direito no Chrome
<MarconM> auehauheuhea D3l3t3 eu soh uso em ingles e frances os programas
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Tenho que usar o FF
<D3l3t3> Frances?
<D3l3t3> O.o
<MarconM> sim
<D3l3t3> Tu é Frances MarconM ?
<MarconM> nao ... italiano
<D3l3t3> HUIDAHSIUDHSAIUDHASD
<MarconM> eu faço projeto de Casa
<MarconM> para uma arquiteta no Egito
<MarconM> ela fala frances e arabe
<D3l3t3> :O
<D3l3t3> Tiro onda!
<MarconM> eu falo inglees frances e arabe
<D3l3t3> Mau falo português. :X
<MarconM> agora to estudando mandaarin
<MarconM> por causa da facul
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Noss..
<D3l3t3> Faz facul de que?
<MarconM> eu faço contabilidae
<MarconM> mas vou fazer especialização em relações internacionais
<MarconM> mas emfim
<MarconM> voltando ao android
<D3l3t3> A maneiro.
<UdontKnow> e ainda tem tempo pra jogar fora no irc? impressionante
<D3l3t3> Eu vou fazer Ciências da Computação.
<MarconM> UdontKnow: tipo meu serviço
<MarconM> eu fico o dia no skype falando com elees
<MarconM> dae eu ja estudo
<UdontKnow> quase da pra acreditar :)
<D3l3t3> Vagabundia é o serviço dele, né MarconM ?
<MarconM> por que na maioria das vezes uso ingles e frances
<D3l3t3> hahaha
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> o meu trampo é de boa
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM D3l3t3 http://gnacktrack.co.uk/ 
<MarconM> arabe a propria menina me ensina
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds, Eu tenho a iso dela aqui. :D MarconM
<MarconM> mas é claro que estou longe de saber pelomenos 40% do idioma
<MarconM> entre todos o que preciso me concentrar é ingles
<MarconM> por isos vou para intercambio =D
<UdontKnow> lol
<UdontKnow> cara, to rindo tanto que ta comecando a faltar ar
<MarconM> UdontKnow: tenh oque estudar pelomenos 2 horas por dia
<MarconM> q bom
<MarconM> nao vai perder o foco
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> D3l3t3:
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Quantos anos?
<MarconM> 23
<D3l3t3> E ja fala esse trem todo?
<D3l3t3> haha
<MarconM> eu nao disse que falo
<MarconM> arabe e mandarin estou estudando
<MarconM> estudo quand falo com ela
<MarconM> é 5 horas a mais q aqui
<MarconM> é complicado falar com ela
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Saquei.
<al4nc4ds> %%¬º-D3l3t3-¬º%%:  tem a R6 ? 
<MarconM> D3l3t3: voce falar, escrever, ler e entender sao coisas totalmente diferente =D
<MarconM> aeuhaeuhauhuha
<MarconM> mas enfim
<MarconM> voltando
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Concerteza!
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  R6 ? :S
<al4nc4ds> <>-D3l3t3-<>:  ja ta na revisao 6 
<al4nc4ds>  eu tinha aki a r4 
<al4nc4ds>  instalei deu uns bug 
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: o que é isso
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  Ata, não sei a que eu tenho não. Vou ver...
<al4nc4ds>  ae vi q tinha kernel nova 
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM distro pentest 
<al4nc4ds>  tipo backtrack 
<MarconM> bom eu vou googlar
<MarconM> aeahauhauaha
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  I, rapaz... Acho que deletei a iso. xD
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  Deletei mesmo. :S
<D3l3t3> al4nc4ds,  Essa distro é melhor que o Backtrack? :S
<MarconM> D3l3t3: eu to querendo entrar em algum projeto
<MarconM> para tradução saca
<MarconM> ajuda bastante a estudar
<al4nc4ds> %%+D3l3t3+%%:  sim 
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Ia ser maneiro.
<al4nc4ds>  kernel update reconhece rodas placas wi-fi auto 
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> ia entrar no do ubuntu
<MarconM> mas o illuminate mandou pra min faer o cadastro ontem
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM projeto www.sourcebrasil.org 
<MarconM> é mais facil entrar na NASA do que la
<al4nc4ds>  tem muito q traduzir pra la 
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: agora entrou
<al4nc4ds> [MarconM]:  lol 
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: aeuhaueahuhheaa ....
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta ae fiww
<MarconM> UdontKnow: voce fz o que
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  sim
<MarconM> e ae ta com vontade dagente testar o trem la
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: quer entra nessa
<MarconM> D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Da souce.list?
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> D3l3t3: vou ver o preço do cell
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Vê o preço e me fala.
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> to perguntando como que faz no canal do ubuntu
<MarconM> EUA
<MarconM> os nego la tem mais tempo
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuahuhea
<MarconM> D3l3t3: sera q o maluco conseguiu instalar o ubuntu no note dlee
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Não sei cara. :S
<MarconM> uhauehauehaaheauh
<MarconM> al4nc4ds: onde eu acho para comprar
<MarconM> o defy
<Geowany> Olá noobies!
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: e ae loko
<al4nc4ds> =@>MarconM<@=:  ML 
<MarconM> xiiii o foda é achar nego confiavel
<al4nc4ds>  vai no shopping uol e compara os precos 
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> owwww
<MarconM> achei no submarino
<MarconM> aeuhaeuhauhahuea
<MarconM> 1299,00
<D3l3t3> Uia!
<MarconM> D3l3t3: e vem com frete gratis
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ajudou muito. haha
<MarconM> acho q vou pegar meu 13° 14 ° bolsa familia, alcilio gaz, bolsa escola
<MarconM> e comprar
<D3l3t3> MarconM, DHASUIDHASUIDHSAUID
<al4nc4ds>  MarconM 1k 
<al4nc4ds>  http://celularesdeoperadoras.pontofrio.com.br/Celular-Desbloqueado-TIM-Motorola-MB525-Defy-Preto-c-Camera-5MP-3G-GPS-Wi-Fi-Android-2-1-FM-MP3-Touchscreen-e-Cartao-8GB-307983.html 
<MarconM> aeuahuhauaheueha
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Auxilio doença...
<MarconM> ehaueheuaheua
<MarconM> D3l3t3: esse nao conheço ainda
<MarconM> aeuhaeuheueh
<MarconM> vou ter uma conversa seria com o boss amanha
<MarconM> afs esse BBB 11 num acaba logo
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> suhuehuheeh
<MarconM> caralhooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> nao pode flar palavrao
<MarconM> desculpa.....
<MarconM> veio existem ubuntu-chines
<MarconM> aeuhuhhe
<MarconM> ubuntu-arabe
<MarconM> os canais
<MarconM> lol
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hdiuashdisuahd Se controla!
<MarconM> aiiiiii q tudo
<MarconM> D3l3t3: o al4nc4ds achou para min por 918,97
<MarconM> owww al4nc4ds ele é quadriband
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Sim, é quadriband
<MarconM> quadrisbt
<MarconM> quadriglobo
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  --' dhasiudhasd
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> Curti muito esse celular. MarconM al4nc4ds
<MarconM> a band é foda
<MarconM> mas pararam de passar DBZ
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> aehauheuaheauehahuhuha
<MarconM> D3l3t3:
<D3l3t3> euri
<MarconM> entra ae " /j #ubuntu-cn "
<Guest29912> po alguns dias e as cacas inventa a veras :O
<Guest29912> UdontKnow, recover my password
<Guest29912> please
<MarconM> D3l3t3: achei por 749,00
<MarconM> o al4nc4ds mandou para min ... se ele procurar mais umas 2 horas
<MarconM> ele vai achar a 2,00 daqui a poco
<D3l3t3> <WhiteMOon> 百度说要做移动操作系统了～
<D3l3t3> O.o
<D3l3t3> Chinaaaaaa in box!
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<al4nc4ds> %%+MarconM+%%:  lol 
<MarconM> ubuntu domina
<MarconM> aeuhauhauehheueha
<MarconM> Uiarnuôh
<MarconM> D3l3t3: Uiarnuôh
<MarconM> lol
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  \o
<MarconM> D3l3t3: o al4nc4ds disse que tem terminal shell
<MarconM> esta pensando o msm q eu pink
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ai fica massa. Criar uns scripts. haha *_*
<MarconM> *---*
<D3l3t3> Vamos conquistar o mundo!!! MarconM
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> primeira coisa q vou fazer quando dominar o mundo é ordenar q façam o filme karate kid 5
<MarconM> lol
<D3l3t3> Mas faz com que os caras lutem Karate!!!!!! Por favor!
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> capoeira
<D3l3t3> Só faltava essa mesmo.
<MarconM> alguem precisa de ajuda ae no ubntu
<MarconM> aeuhaeuhuhuheuh
<MarconM> D3l3t3: esse tal de debian moble
<MarconM> mobile
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :D hey morrendo de saudades :D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  o que tem?
<MarconM> é bom sera
<D3l3t3> Ae.. Pra quem que instalar o FireFox4 me pt-br : http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/03/firefox-4-versao-final-e-lancada/
<MarconM> D3l3t3: entra ae
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gfD3nvh-8
<MarconM> D3l3t3: para de fazer propaganda
<MarconM> --'
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Larga de ser chato. ashdiaushds
<MarconM> auehauhahue
<MarconM> para quem quer instalar o google chrome ... google it
<MarconM> auehuheuhueha
<MarconM> esse D3l3t3 deve ta ganhando por fora
<D3l3t3> Quem dera MarconM
<MarconM> kkkk
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Gosta de Asiaticas é?
<MarconM> rapaz
<MarconM> peri q vou te mandar um russa agora
<MarconM> D3l3t3: isso sim q é mulher http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpjGzLf-f_U&feature=related
<MarconM> D3l3t3: no canal do ubuntu chines eles estao falando do firefox 4
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeuahhuha
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Viu?
<D3l3t3> hduiashds
<MarconM> aeuhaueauh
<MarconM> viu a russa ae
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  A morena?
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> gostou dela
<MarconM> aeuhuahheaheha
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Gata. :]
<MarconM> cara eu tenho musica de tudo quanto é pais
<MarconM> aeuhuhuhe
<MarconM> até musica grega eu tenho
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Noss
<Geowany> MarconM: sério?
<Pskol> russa boa é essa: yulia novia
<MarconM> sim
<Pskol> pesquisem ai
<Geowany> estou até falando sobre musica aqui com o pqatsi
<MarconM> quer ver Geowany
<MarconM> musica grega
<Pskol> hehe
<Geowany> MarconM: tem alguma israelense aí?
<MarconM> aeuhauahuhea
<MarconM> olha eu tenho
<Geowany> MarconM: Yanni é grego
<MarconM> egipicia
<Geowany> Shadows dance é grego também.
<MarconM> libanesa
<D3l3t3> FAlou em mulher geral aparece. ahsudiahsd
<MarconM> aeahauehauauhauheuhuhuhe
<MarconM> D3l3t3: i nao neh
<D3l3t3> Pskol, Atriz porno essa?
<MarconM> vou colcar uma egipicia agora
<MarconM> Geowany:
<MarconM> quanta ae
<MarconM> nome dela é ruby - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qedWObY_JSQ
<Illuminati> Boa noite!
<Illuminati> Perceberam que eu estava ausente ? rsrsrs
<D3l3t3> Fala Illuminati
<MarconM> Geowany: gosta de musica arabe
<MarconM> Illuminati: e ae manoooooo
<Geowany> MarconM: algumas influenciadas sim..
<Pskol> D3l3t3, quase
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> fala uma ae Geowany
<Illuminati> Hum...galerinha do mau...passei a tarde testando todas as distros possiveis e imaginarias que voces puderem conhecer
<MarconM> D3l3t3: vou mostrar uma grega para voce
<Geowany> MarconM: offtopic...
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  ok
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> sempre eu q me lasco
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> num vou flar mais aqui tambem
<MarconM> silencio ...
<Illuminati> Deixe de suas coisas MarconM...Olha o drama
<Illuminati> aff
<MarconM> magoado
<Illuminati> MarconM: Passei a tarde testando todas as distros
<MarconM> Illuminati: que conclusao chegou ... que voce pertence ao ubuntu
<MarconM> sra q chuck norris usa linux
<Illuminati> MarconM: Eu testei tudo primeira coisa foi...o synaptic kd ele nas distros ?
<Illuminati> aff
<D3l3t3> haha
<Illuminati> central de programas ou mais ou menos parecido a tal...nao tinha
<Illuminati> pow
<D3l3t3> testa Arch
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, que ele pertence ao window$ pirata ainda por cima...
<D3l3t3> tenso!
<Illuminati> fiquei meio perdido
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> testei o arch nao rolou cara
<MarconM> aeuahauhuhhuhea
<Illuminati> acho que meu negocio é ubuntu mesmo
<Illuminati> e pronto
<D3l3t3> Eu nem consegui instala ele
<Illuminati> eeeeeeee
<D3l3t3> hsuaidashd
<MarconM> e o epidemic
<Illuminati> ubuntero
<Illuminati> eu sou
<MarconM> D3l3t3: aeuhauehaeuhhehehuaha
<MarconM> serio veio
<MarconM> eu tambem nao --'
<Illuminati> sou ubuntero eu sou, to com ubuntu eu tooooo...
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Tipo, eu instalei, nas só em modo texto. ahsduiashd
<Illuminati> kkkk
<MarconM> D3l3t3: eu caso com aquela russa se ela quiser
<MarconM> eu faço esse esforço
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Falou tudo. SE ela quiser, ahdyuasgd
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> Illuminati: voce nao tinha instlado o epidemic
<Illuminati> tinha
<MarconM> e ae
<Illuminati> fiquei perdido nele shaushauhsaushaus nao consegui usar
<D3l3t3> KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Illuminati> e detalhe tinha 599 mb de atualizacao
<Illuminati> eu dei na minha mae pow
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> deixa eu no ubuntu mesmo
<MarconM> auehauehuha
<Geowany> Até que enfim.
<Illuminati> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> eu sei de um que voce nao usou
<Geowany> Está criando juízo!
<MarconM> Illuminati:
<Illuminati> La vem ele
<Illuminati> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuhuhahhaa
<MarconM> pcbsd
<MarconM> lol
<Geowany> pc-bsd é bacana...
<Illuminati> hum
<Geowany> mas pra que diabos alguém usaria bsd como desktop?
<MarconM> Illuminati: D3l3t3 o Geowany tem algo contra min soh pode
<MarconM> dexa eu em paz
<Illuminati> Sei la...pra ver filmes porno como o MarconM.
<Geowany> imaginem aí, você instala o pc-bsd numa vm, acha ele lindinho, e implanta numa 200 máquinas em uma escola...
<MarconM> buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Illuminati> jaja agente vai ser banido daqui aff
<MarconM> Illuminati: voce que tem a coleção emanuelle
<Illuminati> deixa eu abrir uma sala aqui
<Geowany> ninguem vai conseguir usar, ou ele vai dar algum problema que você não vai conseguir resolver
<MarconM> todo mundo no linux4fun
<MarconM> #linux4fun
<Geowany> MarconM: ubuntu offtopic
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> :s
<MarconM> num entra
<Illuminati> entra sim
<MarconM> Geowany: a sala é #ubuntu offtopic
<Geowany> no tópicotem
<Geowany> olha aí!
<MarconM> #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> mas aqui é mais legal
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> lol
<peregrinator_six> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Illuminati> MarconM: Pelo amor da santa ubunta...vai pro off
<Illuminati> afff
<D3l3t3> manda o canal
<MarconM> "/j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic " D3l3t3
<D3l3t3> ja to
<D3l3t3> :S
<ZNC> sorela now ande via
<ZNC> :-P
<Guardian> Boa noite pessoal...
<Guardian> Preciso de uma ajuda, atualizei o ubuntu mas agora o teclado e o mouse não funcionam e não consigo fazer o login!
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Saiba-qual-distribuicao-GNU-Linux-combina-com-voce
<Illuminati> Peregrinator_six: Ja decidi hehehe
<Illuminati> vou ficar com o ubuntu mesmo
<Illuminati> hehe[
<Illuminati> mas vou fazer o teste
<Illuminati> ja te digo o resultado
<Guardian> Alguém teria algum link ou tutorial para ajudar?
<EeveeTrainer> hey
<EeveeTrainer> is anyone here circumcised?
<Giverny> -.-
<Giverny> EeveeTrainer, not
<EeveeTrainer> hmm ok
<EeveeTrainer> is it not common in brasil?
<Giverny> not
<EeveeTrainer> ok
<Giverny> community judaic is circumcised
<EeveeTrainer> in america, most boys are circumcise
<EeveeTrainer> it's weird though, it means you have to pull your foreskin back whenever you pee
<Illuminati_> !Abuso - Assunto nao relacionado ao Ubuntu!
<ubottu-br> Illuminati_: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Giverny> have boys here circumcised but isn`t a pratice obligatory
<Illuminati_> !Abuso
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Giverny> EeveeTrainer, what u want?
<EeveeTrainer> nothing, i just love brasilian boys
<Giverny> Illuminati_, esses gringos lol
<EeveeTrainer> auhshaushuashuashuahsuahuah
<Illuminati_> !Abuso
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Illuminati_> !Abuso
<EeveeTrainer> !Abuso
<Giverny> Illuminati_, esquece isso povo tá dormindo
<Giverny> só se o Andre_Gondim
<Giverny> aparecer ae
<EeveeTrainer> ANDRE!!!
<Illuminati_> Hum....
<Giverny> dai Illuminati_  tava treinando
<EeveeTrainer> hum...
<Giverny> simular
<Illuminati_> hum
<EeveeTrainer> giverny seu lixo
<Giverny> funções private em bash
<Illuminati_> e ai ?
<Illuminati_> rsrsrs
<Illuminati_> funfou ?
<Giverny> cara
<EeveeTrainer> giverny seu lixo
<Giverny> é muita gamb
<EeveeTrainer> giverny seu lixo
<Illuminati_> kkkkkkk
<Illuminati_> novidades kkkkkkkkkk
<Giverny> EeveeTrainer, vai dormir amor s2
<EeveeTrainer> giverny seu bicha
<Illuminati_> Hum HAGANEERU
<Illuminati_> HUASHAUSHUAS
<EeveeTrainer> HUASHUASHUAHSUAHSUHAUAS
<Giverny> tipo no bash tu chama função
<Giverny> muito feio
<EeveeTrainer> muito belo
<Illuminati_> Internic Commercial
<Giverny> =T
<Giverny> function private() { printf "oi"; }
<Giverny> private
<Illuminati_> hum
<Illuminati_> e ae ?
<Giverny> chama a função
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> sem os ()
<EeveeTrainer> ()
<fslima0> que linguage eh essa? bash?
<Giverny> fslima0, sim
<fslima0> logo vi.. hehe
<EeveeTrainer> snorlax!useprotect
<Illuminati_> Bash é como se fosse um tradutor de comandos pow entre o  sistema e o usuario
<Illuminati_> hehee
<Giverny> #!/bin/bash -f function private(){ printf "oi"; } private
<Illuminati_> conhecido como shell
<Illuminati_> kkkkk
<Illuminati_> no ruindows principalmente
<Illuminati_> mas veja só Giverny
<Illuminati_> todos os comandos que antecedem # sao ignorados
<Illuminati_> Giverny. tenta no chmod
<Illuminati_> pega um manual pra voce nao morrer na praia
<Illuminati_> pelo man bash ou man chmod
<Giverny> que nada
<Giverny> morrer com bash?
<Illuminati_> kkkkk
<Illuminati_> norma
<Giverny> ehehe
<Illuminati_> eu ja morri com html
<Illuminati_> kkkkkkkkkk
<Giverny> credo veio
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> é só traduzir as etiquetas
<Illuminati_> kkkkkkkk
<Illuminati_> mas hoje eu nao uso mais
<Illuminati_> odeio tags
<Illuminati_> prefiro php
<Giverny> ce usa o que agora?
<Illuminati_> php
<Giverny> uso qualquer porcaria man
<Giverny> até bash dá pra fazer um cgizinho
<Giverny> :D
<Illuminati_> kkkkkk
<Illuminati_> é
<Illuminati_> vero
<Illuminati_> foda é fazer o public
<Illuminati_> e enchergar a home
<Illuminati_> puts
<Illuminati_> ja botei um site abaixo nisso
<Illuminati_> kkkkkk
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> cara uma das coisas que gosto mais
<Giverny> em ti é mexer com códigos
<Illuminati_> srsrs
<Illuminati_> :p
<Giverny> ruby java
<Giverny> gtk
<Giverny> qt
<Illuminati_> rsrsrs
<Giverny> all :D
<Illuminati_> todos mesmoooo srsrs
<Illuminati_> bom meu caro to indo nessa
<Illuminati_> tenho que ir pra casa
<Illuminati_> ainda to na empresa
<Giverny> isso é hora?
<Giverny> =s
<Giverny> 3 da manhã
<Illuminati_> é que ta tendo um release aqui na empresa
<Illuminati_> de um sistema
<Illuminati_> dai terminou agora
<Giverny> sistema feito em que?
<Giverny> =s
<Illuminati_> é o Siebel
<Illuminati_> conhece ?
<Giverny> nunca vi
<Illuminati_> feito pela oracle
<Illuminati_> http://www.oracle.com/applications/crm/siebel/index.html
<Illuminati_> é um sistema que a Oi usa pra atender clientes hehehe
<Giverny> a oi é uma fdp
<Illuminati_> kkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati_> é quem paga meu salario
<Illuminati_> kkkkkk
<Giverny> mas oracle é legal
<Giverny> deve ser em java
<Illuminati_> to indo nessa cara
<Illuminati_> mais tarde to on denovo
<Illuminati_> hehe
<Giverny> flw
<Illuminati_> abraco
<Illuminati_> fui
<Celsinho> quando vai ser lançado a nova versão do ubuntu ?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> Bom dia
<pcabral> bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<MarconM> to na area
<MarconM> =D
<mvcirino> Tô na àrea, mal humorado e pagando esporro geral no fórum do GdH... hahahahahaha
<D3l3t3> MarconM,
<MarconM> D3l3t3: bom dia ... pode dizer
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Bom dia cara, tu num dorme não?
<MarconM> eu to no trampo D3l3t3
<MarconM> aqui é de boa ... por isso eu posso estudar ...
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> sala soh para min
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> D3l3t3: posso escutar rock no ultimo aqui ninguem incomoda
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuhauhuhuha
<D3l3t3> diuashdiusahd. Boa MarconM
<MarconM> D3l3t3: quam nao dormi é o illuminati
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta loco ele é bot
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hdiuashdsd
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ae, estou instalado o Xubuntu numa VM.
<datacrusher> dia
<MarconM> D3l3t3: xubuntu ... vixi esse eu nunca testei
<MarconM> aeuhauhua
<datacrusher> licensed, pvt
<MarconM> to testando o lubuntu D3l3t3, gostei do lxde
<MarconM> D3l3t3: vamus para o ubuntu-br-offtopic
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ontem eu fiquei pensando em qual baixar, o lubuntu ou xubuntu. Mas acabei baixando o xubuntu. :D
<D3l3t3> MarconM, o lxde é leve?
<MarconM> D3l3t3: muito
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Depois baixo ele para testar. :D
<MarconM> soh que tipo D3l3t3, fluxbox e lxde é questao de gosto msm saca ... por que se voce tem uma maquina com mais de 1gb de memoria e um processador mais ou menos nao vale a pena usar
<MarconM> D3l3t3: agora se for usar em uma maquina ruin dae sim recomendo .. tipo um netbook saca
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Meu pc tem 3GB e um dual core. :X
<MarconM> fluxbox até voce deixar do do seu gosto é xato pacas
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Saquei.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Fluxbox é mesmo. Eu ja usei aqui no ubuntu
<MarconM> D3l3t3: entao o Geowany usa o lxde ... eu gostei dele
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Vou tentar instalar tudo que eu uso no xubuntu e ve o que da.
<MarconM> D3l3t3: qual o padrao do xubuntu, KDE
<MarconM> D3l3t3: prefiro usar windows do que kde
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  XFCE
<MarconM> esse eu nunca usei
<MarconM> D3l3t3: sera que o illuminati conseguiu baixar o natty
<MarconM> auehahuhuhea
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  acho que não em. ahahah TA macumbado.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  http://www.google.com.br/images?q=xubuntu&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=t_WJTZGHL4KztweC47H2DQ&ved=0CFEQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=961
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> D3l3t3: o fluxbox ... é tipo para quem gosta msm cara ... por que aja paciencia voce arrumar tudo até deixar do seu gosto ... e é muito limitado eu achei neh
<MarconM> muito windows 95 para min
<MarconM> eu ja acho xato configurar o gnome e deixa do meu gosto
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Pois é. Mas em compensação, é levinho.
<MarconM> sim sim D3l3t3 ... mas tipo se tem uma maquina 4gb DD3, I5 ou I7, 500gb placa de video 512mb com raid
<MarconM> D3l3t3: para que vai usar algo levinho ... se o gnome nao vai fazer diferença
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Concerteza!
<MarconM> o meu note é um Dell vostro 3500, 4gb DD3, I5 placa Nvidia 310m - 512mb HD 500gb
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  uia! Eu taba querendo um inspiron 15r :X
<MarconM> owwww
<MarconM> D3l3t3: eu quero aquele celular veiooooooooooooooo
<MarconM> eu quero um android
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  *..*
<MarconM> D3l3t3: 749,00
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> vou pegar um no meio do ano
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Se eu não comprar um note, talvez pegue um celular mesmo. Meu windows mobile me da raiva!
<MarconM> auehauhehu..... cara ... eu soh uso windows aqui por causa do Autocad Civilm por que se fosse soh autocad ... o ruindows ja era
<MarconM> D3l3t3: se sabe me explicar por que o linux nao tem virux msm que façam para ele
<MarconM> por que causa das permissões
<pqatsi> wine?
<pqatsi> MarconM: em partes voce acabou de responder
<MarconM> pqatsi: nao da certo progrma muito pesado
<pqatsi> isso nao e justificativa
<pqatsi> meus jogos de windows rodam melhor no wine do que no W7
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> inclusive pra grafico intel rodar sins of empire solar com grafico mediano e algo incrivel :D
<D3l3t3> Mais de 6.700 milhões de downz em menos de 24horas. Firefox4  http://j.mp/dY9eyb
<MarconM> pqatsi: ... vamu dizer o seguinte
<MarconM> eu nao gosto do windwos por que ue vou usar um progrma q emula do ruindows
<MarconM> que 300 vezes pior que ele
<pqatsi> MarconM: aprende a escrever fafavo
<pqatsi> nao emula
<MarconM> e correr o risco de perder um projeto de 500.000,00
<pqatsi> e nao e piro
<pqatsi> *pior
<pqatsi> wine nao e emulador
<pqatsi> (alias wine == wine is not a emulator)
<MarconM> cara eu ja usei ele
<pqatsi> wine é implementação de API
<pqatsi> e voce não sabe oq esta dizendo
<MarconM> testei com tudo quanto e tipo de programa
<pqatsi> pera la
<pqatsi> usou como?
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> voce n sabe o funcionamento dele
<MarconM> aeuahueheuaehuauha
<pqatsi> novamente, wine nao e um emulador e nao se comporta como tal
<pqatsi> ele implementa a API do windows da mesma forma que o windows executa
<MarconM> pqatsi: vamus resumir
<pqatsi> tanto é que usando binfmt, voce pode rodar .exe simplesmente alterando o bit de execução
<pqatsi> MarconM: vamos
<pqatsi> voce nao sabe o que é wine :D
<MarconM> o autocad civil 2011 3D nao funciona
<pqatsi> <resumo>
<MarconM> blz
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> </resumo>
<MarconM> faz assim ... se acredita tanto nele
<MarconM> instala ae o autocad
<MarconM> num vai enm executar
<MarconM> a instalação
<MarconM> no autocad sozinho ... soh o normal LT 2011 nao instala
<pqatsi> MarconM: 1) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<pqatsi> 2) http://appdb.winehq.org/
<MarconM> pqatsi: eu ja usei ... photoshop, corel draw, illustrator, word, counter striker, impressora
<MarconM> nem abriram .. os que abriram da erro de DLL
<MarconM> ele nao suporta ainda .....
<pqatsi> nao interessa
<pqatsi> as 2 primeiras coisas q vc precisa é isso
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> claro que me interessa
<MarconM> para q eu vou ter todo esse trabalho
<pqatsi> depois voce precisa do winetricks pra puxar as dlls que voce reclamou ai
<MarconM> cara eu ja usei veio
<MarconM> eu sei que tem como
<pqatsi> todo o trabalho? quer um script de uma linha?
<MarconM> eu fiquei 2 meses usando ele
<MarconM> tentando fazer funcionar
<pqatsi> ficou errado
<pqatsi> novamente
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> e eu acabei de te dar as diretrizes pra vc comecar a mexer ocm isso
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk.....car respeito se voce usa e talz .... respeito sua opniao
<pqatsi> quer ver?
<pqatsi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19791
<MarconM> mas eu ja usei
<pqatsi> o teste foi feito com versao velha do ano retrasado
<MarconM> nao funciona ... nao posso correr risco do progrma travar
<pqatsi> quer o q?
<MarconM> usando um tipo ou nao de emulador
<pqatsi> MarconM: uma vez rodando, ele nao vai travar
<MarconM> cara seguinte ....voce nao conhece o autocad civilk
<pqatsi> a nao ser que vc faça uma burrada no programa. mas uma app como o acad eu n acredito que va dar esse pau
<MarconM> ele é pesado pacas
<pqatsi> e dai?
<pqatsi> peso nao significa nada
<pqatsi> eu rodo coisas com cuda muito mais pesadas q o acad
<MarconM> pqatsi: ele ja da erro no ruindows
<pqatsi> e?
<MarconM> com tudo atualizado
<pqatsi> pior pro acad e pra vc :D
<MarconM> sim mas depende do que o programa precisa para rodar
<pqatsi> mas nao bota a culpa onde vc nao sabe dizer
<pqatsi> cuda precisa do maximo de GPUs que vc puder comprar
<pqatsi> pronto :D
<MarconM> o autocad instla um monte de software
<pqatsi> #mimimimi
<MarconM> manda o link de novo
<MarconM> aeee pqatsi
<MarconM> uaheuahuhauhuhae
<MarconM> mimimimimimimimim
<pqatsi> MarconM: rola a tela ai
<pqatsi> to com preguica e em aula
<daniel_> olá.. eu fiz um dualboot no meu notebook, e quero saber como eu faço para compartilhar uma partiçao do hd entre os dois sistemas?
<daniel_> entre o windows 7 e o linuxmint
<MarconM> aeuhauhea
<D3l3t3> daniel_,  O linux ja reconhece sua partição windows.
<MarconM> tambem to
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> Mas o windows não reconhece a partição linux, tem que usar um program eu acho.
<MarconM> pqatsi: falando de boa agora ... eu ja tentei sim .. eu gostaria muito q desse certo ... mas tipo eu vou instlaar em dual boot
<MarconM> mas  eu gostaria soh um sistema saca no caso ubuntu
<MarconM> =D
<daniel_> a partiçao aparece no "utilitario de unidades"
<D3l3t3> Instala o Autocad no celular e acabou MarconM
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> D3l3t3: o autocad tem para linux .... o problema é o Civil
<pqatsi> MarconM: mimimimi
<pqatsi> DE NOVO
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> ja te dei 4 links que voce NAO viu e nao usou
<MarconM> D3l3t3: o autocad LT tem 900mb o Civil 9gb
<pqatsi> alias, considerando que engenheiro só sabe usar HP mesmo... #fisicofeelings
<pqatsi> :D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  I dai? Instala o civil no celular. ahsdiausdh
<MarconM> auehuahuha
<MarconM> num cabo
<MarconM> sem memoria
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuheauhaueauehueahea
<MarconM> num cabe
<MarconM> =D
<pqatsi> se um predio cai, foi a HP que arredondou errado
<pqatsi> alias, deveriam dar crea para a HP, e não pra anta que a opera
 * pqatsi trolla e corre
<MarconM> pqatsi: vamu fazer assim ... semana q vem eu vou formatar o pc para colocar ubuntu
<MarconM> dae eu vou instlar o wine
<MarconM> e instla o autocad civil tu me da uma mao
<pqatsi> MarconM: continuo propondo a leitura do que te passei
<pqatsi> e continuo zoando sua HP :D
<MarconM> ja q eu nao sei neh " pqatsi "
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> HP
<pqatsi> pq o engenheiro n tem graça :D
<MarconM> ??
<MarconM> e ae vai dar uma mao .. .senhor das DLL
<pqatsi> we can try
<pqatsi> zoacao++: Agora sei pq a HP 50G tem slot pra SD
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> caber o acad :D
<MarconM> pqatsi: isso mudou a minha vida
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta ae ... ou ta testando o Xóbuntu
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Estou aqui, e estou testando o xóbuntu
<D3l3t3> hduisahds
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Acabo de instalar agora.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> pqatsi: vou olhar os links la
<MarconM> pqatsi: como eu te disse isso ele ta testando no autocad normal
<MarconM> justo o que precisa nao rola
<MarconM> o update do autocad ... se nao ele fica travando e dando pau para o SP2
<pqatsi> ?
<pqatsi> mimimi, tem q chegar no console e tentar apagar os incendios de libs
<D3l3t3> MarconM, 230MB de atualizações no Xubuntu. pqp
<MarconM> aeuhueha
<MarconM> mimimimim ... pqatsi desiste o civil nao funfa veiooo
<MarconM> nao vou perder tempo com isso
<MarconM> e ver dando pau depois e chefe no meu pé
<MarconM> D3l3t3: tem que ficar feliz veioooo
<MarconM> no ubuntu é 300mb
<MarconM> aeuauahuha
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  hdiasuhdias Preguiça de atualizar. haha
<pqatsi> MarconM: mimimimi e seu
<pqatsi> engenheiro medroso
<pqatsi> (pleonasmo detected)
<MarconM> pqatsi: nao sou eng.
<MarconM> =D
<pqatsi> MarconM: piorou
<D3l3t3> Cês são chatos em. asdhuaisdhs
<MarconM> nao muda nada....eu ser ou nao eng... o processo de instalação é o msm
<MarconM> aeuhauhaueahuea
<MarconM> pqatsi: a maioria dos engenheiro q eu conheço nao sabem mecher com autocad
<MarconM> ou com qualquer outro progrma CAD
<pqatsi> D3l3t3: iiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pqatsi> MarconM: CREA deveria ser dado pelo serial da HP. so isso :D
 * pqatsi corre
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta usando que vm
<MarconM> D3l3t3: owww ... o pessoal do site la nao mandaram a ativação ainda
<MarconM> aeueaheauehuahuaea
<MarconM> algo contra
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Virtual Box. Só uso ele.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> se eu pegar o programa la te passo
<MarconM> =D
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Beleza.
<MarconM> D3l3t3: cara to aqui vendo o cel la
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuhaeuahueahu
<MarconM> foda veioooooo
<MarconM> *----*
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Gamou né? Tu viu que ele é aprova d'agua?
<MarconM> cara...esse é do chuck norris
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ele usa linux certeza
<MarconM> aeuhauheuea
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> Fisico: Olha! Um engenheiro! Vamos trollar?
<Fisico> ahuahuahuaahuahaa
<Fisico> engenheiro
<Fisico> :(
<pqatsi> Fisico: pegue o dilacerador de HP :D
<Fisico> hauahuaha
<Fisico> pqatsi dilacerador de HP, e todas as calc com tabelas :D
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> HPs sao legais porque vc enxerga mais coisas nela, mas nunca toquei nas tabelas :D
 * pqatsi se sente o cego
<MarconM> D3l3t3: tazendo update ainda
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  sim. ahaha
<Fisico> :D
<MarconM> pqatsi: ooooooooooo fodando ... instala la o autocad vai llaaaaa doida
<MarconM> sabe tudo
<MarconM> quero ver se conseguir
<pqatsi> MarconM: Fisico o que eu sou mesmo?
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta querendo mudar a distro
<MarconM> ou so para teste
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Por enquanto estou só testando.
 * pqatsi is Physicist and THIS IS IFSC :D
<D3l3t3> O atendimento às pessoas com deficiência auditiva é realizado pelo número 0800 726 2492.
<D3l3t3> Quem tem deficiênica audutiva não ouve, certo MarconM  ?
<D3l3t3> auditiva*
<D3l3t3> HDUIASDHSUHD
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> isso é o que dizer D3l3t3 aeuhaeuhuhe
<MarconM> o que dizem
<MarconM> aeuhaueaheuahuaheaa
<D3l3t3> Como a pessoa com deficiencia auditiva vai ouvir pelo telefone?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ficou rapida msm veio
<MarconM> to testando ja
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  vou testar
<MarconM> nao guentou neh D3l3t3
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Não podia fazer o chrome antes. agora da.
<D3l3t3> xD
<Pskol> foi dito deficiencia auditiva e nao surdo
<pqatsi> [23/03-11:26:53] < D3l3t3> O atendimento às pessoas com deficiência auditiva é realizado pelo número 0800 726 2492.
<pqatsi> [23/03-11:28:03] < D3l3t3> Como a pessoa com deficiencia auditiva vai ouvir pelo telefone?
<pqatsi> burro
 * pqatsi atira um tijolo no D3l3t3 
<D3l3t3> HDUIASHDIUASHDUIASHDUISDHS
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<D3l3t3> Então a gravação, ou a pessoa do atendimento deve gritar no telefone?
<pqatsi> http://www.assistech.com/pt/tdd.htm
<pqatsi> toupeira
<MarconM> D3l3t3: cara ta em braile neh
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> ele pode ativar
<MarconM> digitando 3
<D3l3t3> Aaaaaaa...
<D3l3t3>  Nem sabia dessa parada. :S
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<D3l3t3> Mau informado eu sou.
<pqatsi> voces metem o pau muito rápido nas coisas que voces nao conhecem
<D3l3t3> Não "meti o pau".
<pqatsi> voce sempre acha esses telefones em rodoviarias
<D3l3t3> Nunca vi.
<pqatsi> e em alguns predios das operadoras de telefonia
<D3l3t3> Nunca entrei em um predio de operadora telefônica.
<pqatsi> pois e
<pqatsi> e tava ai ironizando como a pessoa com deficiencia auditiva vai ouvir pelo telefone
<pqatsi> noob
<D3l3t3> Pois é.
<pqatsi> Pskol: o cara pode ter perda total, o TDD é pra isso
<pqatsi> s/tdd/ts/g
<pqatsi> po, a grande prova de que o firefox e uma bosta em certos contextos: FF4 AINDA DANDO 97/100 no acid3
<pqatsi> incabivel! o opera fecha 100/100 desde 2009
<D3l3t3> pqatsi, Chrome também da 100/100
<pqatsi> webkit da desde 2010
<pqatsi> isso inclui o chrome que o usa
<datacrusher> opera rules
<datacrusher> se os devs do opera conseguirem por o flash pra rodar no opera mini / mobile então ja era
<pqatsi> D3l3t3: agreed
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> datacrusher: agreed
<datacrusher> vanguarda total ne pqatsi
<datacrusher> lembro de usar o opera 3 em um diskete de 3 1/2 na guerrilha
<pqatsi> datacrusher: AUhUAhUAhUAHuHA
<fabiosilva> bom dia..
<fabiosilva> preciso de ajuda para aumentar a resolução do ubuntu 10.04
<fabiosilva> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<willianalberto> resolução da tela?
<fabiosilva> isso.
<willianalberto> Sistema > Preferencias > Monitor
<fabiosilva> estou utilizando ubuntu 10.04 no virtualbox
<fabiosilva> quando sigo essa dica ele so mostra 800x600
<fabiosilva> eu to precisando de 1024x768
<willianalberto> no virtualbox tem uma opção chamada Instalar Adicionais para Convidados
<fabiosilva> ja tentei este tb...
<fabiosilva> e nada
<willianalberto> voce instalou essa opção no ubuntu?
<willianalberto> tem que reiniciar a maquina virtual
<fabiosilva> deixa eu te contar qual o maior problema que estou encontrando...
<Calma123> Como ratrear um rede sem fio no ubuntu?
<fabiosilva> instalei o workbench para desenvolvimento de banco d edados...
<fabiosilva> só que aparece so uma parte do programa....
<fabiosilva> a tela do workbench fica maio que o munitor...
<willianalberto> entendo, no virtual box (se voce ja instalou aquela opção), basta apenas que voce maximize a janela, que tudo de adapta para a resolução
<willianalberto> ou entao coloque em modo de tela cheia
<fabiosilva> no momento estou utilizando a tela cheia..
<fabiosilva> mas meu maior problema é com worbench
<fabiosilva> a tela deste programa fica maior que o munitor...
<fabiosilva> sacou.
<fabiosilva> ?
<willianalberto> sim
<fabiosilva> tem alguma outra solução.?
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Não consegue redimensionar ela?
<fabiosilva> isso.
<fabiosilva> preciso de pelo menos 1024x786
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Qual o tamanho do seu monitor?
<fabiosilva> 15
<fabiosilva> de lcd da lg
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Você já fez o que o willianalberto falou? Instalar o "Adicionais para convidado"?
<fabiosilva> já.
<Illuminati> Boa tarde!
<fabiosilva> já fui em sistema>
<mvcirino> Quando vc manda instalar os adicionais para convidado, acontece algo ? Porque lembro que tive que copiar o conteúdo do CD virtual para o hd virtual e dar permissão de execução.
<MarconM> Illuminati: ta vivo
<fabiosilva> não aconteceu nada
<Illuminati> MarconM: Marco acordei agora, depois da queda dos servidores ontem rsrsrs
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Illuminati: se destroi tudo neh
<MarconM> D3l3t3: Illuminati fez isso tudo tentando baixar o nattuy
<Illuminati> Mas nao fui eu nao rsrsrs foi o release mesmo...
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva, Quando você clica no Adicionais para convidado, ele "monta" um cd na maquina virtual.
<MarconM> sei sei
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Illuminati  ahsdsiuhdasuidhs
<fabiosilva> tentei fazer isso agora denvo já que vc falou..
<fabiosilva> mas não apareceu nada
<MarconM> D3l3t3:  " risos maléficos para Illuminati  "
<MarconM> auehuahuahu
<Illuminati> É serio...toda vez é assim...uma vez o oracle fez um release e o sistema passou 1 semana sem funcionar nada rsrsrs dai nao tinha mais como retornar a restauracao porque os inteligentes apagaram os back que eu fi
<Illuminati> z
<Illuminati> dai por conta diso ficaram com medo e eu fiquei la de plantao
<Illuminati> Mas hoje eu nao vou pra empresa...vou ficar aqui no irc em casa mesmo...e jaja boto o natty pra baixar
<MarconM> Illuminati: diz ... jamais desistirei do natty ...
<MarconM> auehauheuhuheuha
<fabiosilva> mais alguma sugestão
<Illuminati> Pois é...p Natty é meu sonho kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> 30 anos depois ubuntu 30.04 .... e ae Illuminati conseguiu baixar o natty 11.04 ...... Illuminati diz ... nao ta dando erro no torrent
<Illuminati> Se alguém quiser me mandar ele por CD rsrsr " sem ser a cobrar" eu aceito
<Illuminati> Daqui a 30 anos meu querido..acho que eu vou estar paixando a Wanessa kkkkkkkk porque pela sequencia acho que vai ser algo com W
<MarconM> Illuminati: eu acho q é castigo por que voce ficou testando outras release ....
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Entra no diretório /media
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> deve ser
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Ve se tem algo como VBOXADDITIONS
<Illuminati> O pior é que a imagem lts eu perdi né foda...
<fabiosilva> digitei cd /media
<fabiosilva> ele entrou na medei mas não aapreceu mas nada
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Da 'ls'
<MarconM> Illuminati: eu vou te mandar o cd
<fabiosilva> dentro da midia?
<MarconM> ubuntu bomb ... OS que é um estouro
<Illuminati> o engraçado é que eu entrei aqui no sobre ubuntu e aparece que o suporte ao meu é até 2012
<MarconM> D3l3t3: Illuminati aeuhaueheuhauha
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Sim, você entrou pelo terminal ou pelas pastas(nautilus) ?
<Illuminati> mas o tranco num é 6 meses?
<fabiosilva> dentro da midia?
<MarconM> Illuminati: sei la ... viro bangunça ja
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Sim
<Illuminati> Se eu fosse a canonical colocava tudo 2 anos
<Illuminati> ao menos sairia uma versao com poucos bugs e com mais tempo
<fabiosilva> só passa pra linha de baixo.
<Illuminati> ficar punhetando o pc é foda
<Illuminati> a cada 6 meses powww
<Illuminati> saco
<fabiosilva> só passa pra linha de baixo.
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Então não tem nada ae... :s
<MarconM> Illuminati: de quanto em quanto tempo voc formata
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Espera...
<fabiosilva> ok
<Illuminati> Cara...o quanto menos possivel
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva, Você ta com alguma imagem montada? Ou CD ?
<Illuminati> Queria o ubuntu pra pelo menos 1 ano
<fabiosilva> sim
<fabiosilva> mas não está na aerea de trabalho
<fabiosilva> está no computador
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Desmonta então e tenta ativar o Adicionais para convidado denovo.
<fabiosilva> ok
<fabiosilva> qual o comando para desmontar.?
<Illuminati> Como o Natty ta no forno e vejo que eles estao trabalhando pra que os usuarios testers fiquem com a versao final sem precisar queimar outra imagem pra mim é bem melhor...porque dai quando a final sair ja te dado um tempaooo
<MarconM> Illuminati: sei
<MarconM> Illuminati: eu nao entro com tigo por que acabei de formatar cara
<MarconM> soh vou ter coragem pra fzer isso de novo daqui uns 2 a 3 meses
<Illuminati> MarconM: E vai colocar o que cara?
<MarconM> ubuntu
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> ah tah heheh
<Illuminati> Lts ou Malverick
<Illuminati> ?
<MarconM> nem sei
<Illuminati> Poe lts pow
<MarconM> até la ja vai ter saido o natty
<Illuminati> achei mais seguro
<MarconM> neh
<MarconM> mas nao quero user Unity
<Illuminati> sim sim
<MarconM> sei la ... mas vou testar
<Illuminati> pow
<Illuminati> Poe o lts
<MarconM> nao vou falar sem saber
<Illuminati> nao muda nada
<MarconM> o meu aqui é lts
<Illuminati> entao hehee se segura ai até 2012
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Tem que ver o que está montado.  umount /O_QUE_ESTA_MONTADO
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> auehauheuah
<Illuminati> MarconM: Pvt
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  Acabei de instala o Adicionais para Convidado no xubuntu em maquina virtual. Ele ja reconheceu de boa.
<fabiosilva> TO TENTANDO DESMONTAR.
<Calma123> Como encontrar o BSSID, MAC. MTU?
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva,  O que esta montado ae, ta na maquina virtual ou no pc real?
<D3l3t3> fabiosilva, Só desmonta da maquina virtual.
<fabiosilva> maq virtual.
<fabiosilva> mas nao está aceitando o comando.
<supergrilo> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<supergrilo> ow! o 11.04 sai cagado do jeito que está mesmo ?
<supergrilo> será que estão arrancando os pentelhos da sombrancelha de preocupação?
<supergrilo> alguem tem noticias?
<Illuminati> supergrilo: Porque cagado ?
<Illuminati> O que teve?
<Geowany> Deveria ser intolerável críticas contra a distribuição no canal.
<Geowany> Não gosta do Ubuntu, não usa...Simples assim!
<D3l3t3> Geowany, Concordo.
<Geowany> Agora não precisa vir aqui e falar algo tipo: "(11:24:46) supergrilo: ow! o 11.04 sai cagado do jeito que está mesmo ?"
<supergrilo> complexo
<supergrilo> tadinhos..
<supergrilo> eu estou usando ubuntu no note
<Illuminati> Concordo Geowany
<supergrilo> estou falando isso pq o 11.04 não suportava nvidia até semana passada
<supergrilo> varios paus no xorg
<supergrilo> dual head cagado
<Illuminati> Supergrilo: Só uma pergunta....por acaso ja saiu a versao final do Natty ?
<Geowany> supergrilo: nunca vai existir um software 100% estável
<Geowany> Illuminati: só sai mês que vem...
<Illuminati> Deixa o cocozinho ae responder....
<supergrilo> Illuminati, eu vi a versão do dia 13/03
<Illuminati> entao cara...como é que voce fala com tanta propriedade sobre ele se nem saiu a final ainda
<Geowany> supergrilo: pois é, versão beta...Não tem do que reclamar
<Illuminati> tudo pode mudar
<supergrilo> 1 mes para arrumar todas aqueles crashs e bugs?
<supergrilo> heheheh
<Geowany> Versão beta foi feita pra ser usada com a intenção de reportarem bugs.
<supergrilo> só se tiver um estadio cheio de desenvolvedores
<supergrilo> :D
<Geowany> supergrilo: Infelizmente o Ubuntu corre contra o tempo.
<Illuminati> Pode ser arrumand em um dia, ou voce acha que a equipe é somente 2 pessoas ?
<Geowany> Às vezes acho interessante a filosofia do Debian.
<supergrilo> e acho que foi passo maior que as pernas
<Geowany> Mas...Desktop é desktop...
<supergrilo> substituir o xorg e o gnome ao mesmo tempo
<supergrilo> mas fiquem tranquilo
<Geowany> supergrilo: Substituiram o alsa e o grub...
<supergrilo> minha epoca de troll já acabou
<Geowany> Porque não mandar pro espaço o gnome e o x?
<supergrilo> a pergunta foi seria e baseada no ponto de vista do dia 13
<supergrilo> Geowany, pq mandar os dois ao mesmo tempo?  ;)
<Illuminati> supergrilo: Se a distro nao lhe satisfaz ou voce troca de distro ou volta pro windows ou mac...voce que sabe..
<supergrilo> vixi!
<supergrilo> complexo total
<supergrilo> Illuminati, fica calmo
<Geowany> supergrilo: A empresa tem money...fazer o quê né?
<Geowany> supergrilo: tem usado o fedora?
<supergrilo> eu acho que eu deixei traumas em vcs
<supergrilo> desculpem pelos anos de troll
<MarconM> Geowany:
<supergrilo> Geowany, nem o povo do fedora usa fedora :P
<Illuminati> Calma um cacete...voce sai da sua sepultura e vem aqui falar mau do ubuntu ?
<Geowany> Um troll que é troll, nunca vai dizer que foi ou é troll
<Illuminati> Ah! Cara...pera ae...
<Geowany> :P
<supergrilo> pois eh
<Nilodanx52> nossa! que tenso! =-O
<supergrilo> mas os caras devem estar correndo contra o tempo
<Illuminati> Supergrilo: Então se voce acha isso...veja o que voce fala...
<supergrilo> Illuminati, só pq vc é minha mina a 10 anos não te dou esta liberdade ok? tapa na bunda... vira.
<Geowany> infelizmente...
<dtcrshr> nao posso confirmar, mas o ubuntu ta caminhando pra longe do gnome, provavelmente as proximas ja vao usar outra abordagem da gui
<Geowany> essa versão 11.04 não vai ser das melhores...
<supergrilo> claro que não Geowany
<Geowany> O esquema é deixar a poeira baixar pra depois se aventurar nesse unity.
<supergrilo> e eu acho que nem a 11.10
<Illuminati> Supergrilo: Não diga...pensei que voce era meu filho quando eu tirei o cabaço da sua mae...
<supergrilo> eles vão acertar a mão na 12.04
<Geowany> supergrilo: Pelo que o Mark andou comentando, não vai ser nem uma das duas.
<MarconM> Illuminati: tenso =-0
<supergrilo> será?
<Geowany> Isso, na 12.04 mesmo, que provavelmente vai ser LTS.
<supergrilo> um ano sem release?
<supergrilo> ah!! LTS
<Geowany> Eu estava usando a 10.04 aqui em casa, mas resolvi subir pra 10.10.
<MarconM> Geowany: o mark saiu da administração da caonical neh neao
<Geowany> MarconM: estou por fora...
<supergrilo> eu até tentei deixar o 11.04 pra ver como ficaria. mas estava impossivel de usar
<Geowany> Uso ubuntu mas não sou tão assíduo assim
<MarconM> Geowany: sim uma mulher assumiu agora ..ele foi para linha de progrmação da caonical
<Geowany> supergrilo: tomara que o alsa seja sepultado o mais breve possível
<supergrilo> Illuminati, pq vc não cola na oftc? tá todo o povo da antiga #linuxall lah
<supergrilo> Illuminati, vc tem o rabo preso com alguem?
<Illuminati> Rabo ? eu ? srsrs nonnnnn
<supergrilo> Geowany, mas dai o ubuntu vai ter que forkar o kernel
<supergrilo> uahuahauhua
<MarconM> Illuminati: auehuaheuaehauhaa
<supergrilo> vai virar CERNEL
<supergrilo> Canonical ERNEL
<supergrilo> uahuahuaua
<Geowany> supergrilo: meu sonho é o kernel em si ser separado dos módulos...
<Geowany> o pacote...
<Illuminati> kd o d3l3t3 ?
<MarconM> Illuminati: wc ja volta
<MarconM> aeuahuehua
<Illuminati> afff
<MarconM> lavar a mao
<Geowany> porque é uma desgraça precisa de um lib de 20Kb e ter que baixar o kernel todo
<MarconM> =D
<supergrilo> Geowany, dai vira windows. e cada um faz o que quer
<Geowany> supergrilo: estou falando só dos módulos serem separados do kernel em si...no pacote
<supergrilo> bom... vcs já responderam minha duvida em partes
<supergrilo> os caras da canonical estào fudidos com este 11.04
<Geowany> supergrilo: pior que estão kkkkkkkk
<Geowany> acho que o ubuntu vai perder uma cacetada de users...
<supergrilo> vou voltar pro meu blog. preciso terminar meu post falando mal do ubuntu e da canonical
<supergrilo> :X
<supergrilo> Mentira!
<supergrilo> uahuahaua
<Geowany> supergrilo: hahahahahahahaha
<supergrilo> Geowany, e vão usar o que?
<Geowany> supergrilo: "mint"
<Geowany> não é o que estão fazendo?
<supergrilo> tem uma distro legal que to afim de testar
<Geowany> todo mundo pulando pro mint só pq a barra do gnome dele é embaixo
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<supergrilo> debian desktop
<Geowany> debian desktop?
<supergrilo> acho que chama PCLinuxOS
<supergrilo> não sei... um amigo estava testando, não sei o resultado
<Geowany> supergrilo: pelo que eu sei
<Geowany> o pclinuxos usa apt mas com pacotes rpm
<Geowany> e é independente
<supergrilo> eu vou ver o nome certo
<supergrilo> e se eu lembrar de ti falar eu venho aqui
<Geowany> beleza
<supergrilo> acho que vou ficar com o 10.10 por um longo tempo
<supergrilo> :P\
<supergrilo> bom... vou
<supergrilo> preciso terminar meu blog, ultimo dia de ferias
<supergrilo> Illuminati, chera meu ovo ok?
<Geowany> supergrilo: hahahahahaha
<Geowany> eu ainda estou na segunda semana de férias
<supergrilo> Illuminati, e ve se aparece na oftc
<Illuminati> Ok....
<Geowany> não estou sentindo a mínima saudade dos usuários
<Illuminati> pode deixar..
<supergrilo> Illuminati, bota na ajoin ae
<supergrilo> Illuminati, lembra o canal neh?
<Illuminati> nao! sou louco
<Illuminati> ssrsrs
<supergrilo> eu sei
<Illuminati> huahsuahsa
<fabiosilva> caiu minha conexão
<supergrilo> vc e o leftline
<supergrilo> filhos de satan
<Illuminati> sou irmao
<Illuminati> filho nao
<Illuminati> haushuahsua
<fabiosilva> consegui desmontar o cd
<fabiosilva> vc ainda está ai.?
<fabiosilva> alguem poderia me ajudar a configurar a resolução 1024x768 no ubuntu 10.04
<phctn> POXA VCS ESTÃO AI
<supergrilo> não... não... estamos todos ai na sua casa...
<supergrilo> alias, o cheiro de rango está otimo
<supergrilo> tipo uol
<supergrilo> uhauahuahuahaua
<phctn> CARACA VELHO
<phctn> UM CHAT NO LINUX
<phctn> BLZ
<phctn> POXA TENHO EMESEGE
<supergrilo> Illuminati, chamou o diabo? olha ele ai
<supergrilo> uahuahuahaua
<phctn> PORQUE NÃO ESTÁ FUNCIONANDO ?
<supergrilo> phctn,  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiqueta
<supergrilo> leia isso antes de usar o chat
<supergrilo> ou vão banir você do canal
<phctn> MAS PQ? O QUI FIZ ?
<phctn> JA TO INDO FUI
<supergrilo> vai filho do demonio
<Illuminati> supergrilo: Chamei o celular dele ta ocupado...depois que obama desligar eu ligo e chamo blz?
<Illuminati> huashuahs
<ZNC> alguém recomenda ubuntu server 10.10 para uma media empresa, requer mysql php e outros, coisas bem simples
<Geowany> ZNC: eu não recomendo
<Geowany> fique pelo 10.04 mesmo
<ZNC> xiii pq Geowany ?
<Detch> ZNC, nem eu
<ZNC> mmm
<Geowany> ZNC: LTS diz tudo né cara
<peregrinator_six> LTS=5 anos de suporte em server!
<ZNC> vlw pela informação Detch Geowany irei avalizar as duas versao
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :D good tarde :P
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, good, good.
<ZNC> :-)
<Geowany> ZNC: ainda estou inseguro com o ubuntu server pra rodar squid
<Geowany> ele dá uns paus desgraçados comigo...
<ZNC> outra duvida, qual o consumo de Ram do server qq um, (Apos instalação do sistema)
<Geowany> squid -k reconfigure fulera legal!
<supergrilo> flw!
<Geowany> ZNC: no momento estou logado no meu servidor de backup
<Geowany> ele ta consumindo 256 de ram
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> mmm,
<ZNC> vou pegar o netinstall.
<ZNC> vlw
<Geowany> ZNC: :P
<ZNC> preciso de um q 'nao apenas funcione, mas que preste realmente' bugs problemas em qq um vai ter, :P
<ZNC> tava o arch mandaram um pacman -Syu acabou com a criança :P
<Geowany> ZNC: arch é suicídio
<Geowany> não sei porque essa distro existe
<ZNC> :-(
<ZNC> tambem nao é assim meu desk esta ate hj, foi o que mais durou
<Geowany> sem contar que os usuários são arrogantes e acham que ela é a melhor distro porque pouca gente usa
<ZNC> :(
<Geowany> falam que é uma distro para usuários "seletos"
<ZNC> eu nao sou arrogante sou?
<ZNC> :S
<Geowany> ZNC: Generalizei pela maioria...
<ZNC> mmm, entendido :D
<D3l3t3> Geowany,  Sabe me dizer se tem como usar o Compiz no XFCE?
<ZNC> da para rodar no lxde
<ZNC> acredito q de tambem D3l3t3
<D3l3t3> ZNC,  Beleza.
<ZNC> fusion-icon
<D3l3t3> ZNC, Estou testando xubuntu numa vm, não tem como saber se roda o compiz.
<ZNC> instala ele inicia por ele :D
<Geowany> D3l3t3: apt-get install compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager  fusion-icon
<Geowany> D3l3t3: ah...na vm tu vai ficar querendo
<ZNC> D3l3t3, na vm complica ne sssr
<Geowany> ZNC: roda no lxde sim
<ZNC> Geowany sim sim
<D3l3t3> ZNC, Geowany  Eu sei que não roda na VM, mas queria saber se ele suporta, caso instale em um pç real. :]
<Geowany> D3l3t3: com certeza
<ZNC> pois é acho q rode sim (Eu nunca fiz isso)
<Geowany> é um dos motivos que estou usando lxde
<Geowany> ele me permite mudar o gerenciador de janelas
<Geowany> já usar o fluxbox como "ambiente" ele não permite
<Geowany> já que o proprio fluxbox é o gerenciador de janelas e o proprio painel
<Geowany> no lxde eu posso substituir o openbox pelo fluxbox, ou até mesmo pelo compiz.
<D3l3t3> Geowany,  Legal
<tsnovo> olá boa tarde
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como faço para instalar minha placa de audio?
<pqatsi> tsnovo: ja devia vir funcionando
<pqatsi> se nao vier, nao tem suporte no alsa atual
<tsnovo> é off
<pqatsi> next
<pqatsi> i dont care, alsa dont care
<pqatsi> tsnovo: som com alsa e bem assim
<tsnovo> ela é off board
<pqatsi> se vc passar que placa que é
<pqatsi> da pra ver a HCL do oss e do alsa
<tsnovo> encore
<pqatsi> tsnovo: nao me interessa se é on ou off
<pqatsi> interessa modelo e marca
<tsnovo> encore
<tsnovo> é a marca
<pqatsi> tsnovo: isso nao diz nada
<pqatsi> modelo e marca
<pqatsi> se nao sabe, lspci caso seja pci e lsusb caso seja usb
<pqatsi> !pastebin | tsnovo
<ubottu-br> tsnovo: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<pqatsi> !pasteb | tsnovo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pasteb' not found
<pqatsi> oxe
<pqatsi> !pastebinit | tsnovo
<ubottu-br> tsnovo: pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<pqatsi> lspci | pastebinit
<pqatsi> lsusb | pastebinit
<tsnovo> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 761/M761 Host (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202
<tsnovo> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 48)
<tsnovo> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<tsnovo> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<tsnovo> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<tsnovo> 00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<pqatsi> tsnovo: sem isso n da pra ajudar vc em nada
<tsnovo> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
<tsnovo> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 190 Ethernet Adapter
<pqatsi> nao cole no canal!
<tsnovo> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<tsnovo> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<tsnovo> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<tsnovo> 00:08.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Device 0183 (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<tsnovo> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<tsnovo> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<pqatsi> tsnovo: nao faça mais isso!!!
<tsnovo> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<tsnovo> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<tsnovo> 00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<tsnovo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<tsnovo> foi mal
<tsnovo> eu não sabia
<tsnovo> tá
<tsnovo> deculpa
<tsnovo> eu não sabia
<pqatsi> claro que sabia po***
<pqatsi> !pastebinit | tsnovo
<ubottu-br> tsnovo: pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<pqatsi> [23/03-13:50:33] < tsnovo> 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pqatsi> isso tem suporte no alsa e no oss
<tsnovo> oque quer dizer?
<tsnovo> oque devo fazer?
<pqatsi> mais um pouco voce faz uma musica </ironia>
<pqatsi> tsnovo: pelo visto sua placa so e suportada com o oss4
<tsnovo> hum...
<tsnovo> e isso quer dizer que???
<pqatsi> quer dizer que o sistema de audio padrao do ubuntu nao suporta rapidamente isso
<pqatsi> guenta ae
<tsnovo> minha placa de audio ainda está na grantia
<pqatsi> tsnovo: seu som e usb ou pci q mal pergunte?
<pqatsi> esse chip parece ter onboard tb por ai
<tsnovo> pci
<tsnovo> ele é pci eu ainda posso trocar minha placa de audio outro modelo pega?
<pqatsi> se vc vai usar offboard
<pqatsi> que use no minimo uma soundblaster live
<pqatsi> que vc acha usado ai por 50 conto
<pqatsi> e é MUITO mais placa de som que essa porcaria
<pqatsi> mas vamos ver se tem o que fazer
<pqatsi> tsnovo: se vc se importa muito com som, compra uma sound blaster audigy
<tsnovo> é que eu tenho um home
<tsnovo> e ele tem 3 fios e na minha on só tem 1 entrada
<pqatsi> tsnovo: tente no terminal
<pqatsi> sudo modprobe snd-ice1724
<pqatsi> e veja se a placa passa a funcionar
<pqatsi> tsnovo: e uma licao pra vc: toda vez que voce pedir ajuda, seja ajudado.
<pqatsi> nao desespere, leia o que escrevem, e faca o que pedem
<tsnovo> okay
<tsnovo> mas pode me falar rapido as coisas que não pode neste canal?
<pqatsi> ta tudo no topic
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:00:57] -!- Topic for #ubuntu-br: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 atual - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:00:57] -!- Topic set by Andre_Gondim [~andregond@ubuntu/member/andregondim] [Wed Mar  9 01:35:11 2011]
<pqatsi> tsnovo: mas basicamente, desrespeito, palavrao, xingamento, colar mais que 3 linhas
<tsnovo> hum....
<tsnovo> valeu
<tsnovo> eu colei o que você mandou
<Andre_Gondim> boa tarde
<tsnovo> a primeira vez pediu senha mas nada aconteceu
<tsnovo> na segunda nada aconteceu
<pqatsi> nao acontece mesmo
<pqatsi> so veja se o som foi reconhecido
<pqatsi> se nao foi
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e me manda o link que sai do final do ultimo comando
<tsnovo> Configurando pastebinit (1.1-1) ...
<tsnovo> Processando gatilhos para python-support ...
<tsnovo> é isso?
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> leia o que escrevi
<pqatsi> mandei 2 comandos
<pqatsi> quero a saida do segundo
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:02:45] < pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<tsnovo> tiago@tiago-desktop:~$ dmesg | pastebinit -
<tsnovo> http://pastebin.com/D1jwbyXZ
<pqatsi> eee maquininha carniça de ram :D
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> vejamos
<Nilodanx52> como eu crio uma gif com varias fotos?
<Nilodanx52> pra ter um movimento?
<mvcirino> Nilodanx52, procura por Gimp +gif animado no google. É basicamente colocar as fotos em camadas e salvar, Ai então abre a opção de gif animado
<pqatsi> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<pqatsi> oia que coisa interessante
<tsnovo> eu vou colocar 1gb tá aqui mais estou com priguiça
<pqatsi> mvcirino: tem jeito mais facil
<pqatsi> man convert
<pqatsi> precisa do imagemagick
<pqatsi> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/anim_basics/
<tsnovo> pqatsi, tá falando comigo?
<MarconM> mvcirino: o ubuntu tem programa tipo adobe flash
<MarconM> ?
<mvcirino> MarconM, não faço ideia.
<pqatsi> MarconM: html5?
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> tsnovo: cara, esse modelo ai e bugado no linux
<mvcirino> o convert eu uso para gerar PDF a partir de várias imagens
<pqatsi> guenta mao ai que seu problema ficou interessante
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> mvcirino: isso é fino tn
<pqatsi> *tb
<tsnovo> pqatsi, sugere que troque a placa?
<pqatsi> tsnovo: cara, pelo estilo de maquina que vc tem, eu penso que vc n tem muta grana
<pqatsi> mas se voce puder comprar uma SB Live usadinha
<MarconM> lol
<pqatsi> tu ia ganhar pra caramba
<tsnovo> na verdade não é isso é que só tenho maquina para acessar a net
<mvcirino> eu pego quadrinhos em .cbr e gero um pdf. Fiz um script para redimensionar o tamanho das imagens automaticamente e gerar o pdf. É um script de 29 linhas
<pqatsi> mvcirino: da pra usar menos
<pqatsi> tsnovo: bom, posso ver se há o que fazer pra vc usar essa placa
<pqatsi> mas eu recomendo NOVAMENTE uma SBLive usadinha se vc puder
<tsnovo> pqatsi, agradeço
<pqatsi> tsnovo: mas novamente pela 3ra ou 4rta vez, compre uma SBLive se puder
<pqatsi> se vc gostar MUITO de ouvir música no PC, compre uma audigy ou audigy2 platinum
<tsnovo> a minha placa tá na garantia
<pqatsi> usadinha da uns 100~200 conto
<tsnovo> eu posso ir trocar
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> tsnovo: se for trocar, troque por outro modelo diferente
<pqatsi> mas eu ainda syugiro que voce devolva ela e compre um som decente
<pqatsi> tsnovo: faz ai plz
<tsnovo> oque chama de decente?
<pqatsi> aplay -l | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> tsnovo: isso:
<pqatsi> tsnovo: http://informatica.mercadolivre.com.br/sound-blaster-live_OrderId_PRICE_Qshow_30
<pqatsi> sendo que as melhores da linha live sao essas: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-176965651-placa-de-som-creative-sound-blaster-live-51-ct4740-_JM
<pqatsi> se vc quiser gastar um cadin a mais
<tsnovo> tiago@tiago-desktop:~$ aplay -l | pastebinit -
<tsnovo> http://pastebin.com/kzUmkfjH
<pqatsi> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-174752233-placa-de-som-creative-sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-audio-71-_JM
<pqatsi> algo assim
<pqatsi> tsnovo: sudo -i
<pqatsi> ai ele vai virar root
<pqatsi> vc faz
<pqatsi> echo "ice1724" >> /etc/modules
<pqatsi> e sua placa ja ta ai sim
<pqatsi> so que voce tem que ativar ela
<pqatsi> vai la no icone de auto falante
<pqatsi> clica e vai em preferencias de som
<pqatsi> va em Saida
<pqatsi> seleciona o ICE1724
<pqatsi> o primeiro, nao o segundo
<pqatsi> em entrada tb
<pqatsi> o som ja deve funcionar
<tsnovo> pqatsi, sim...
<tsnovo> a net caiu
<tsnovo> então acha melhor trocar não é?
<pqatsi> eu acho
<pqatsi> mas se som nao for importante pra vc
<pqatsi> tsnovo: qual foi a ultima coisa minha q vc leu?
<tsnovo> pqatsi> tsnovo: sudo -i
<pqatsi> pequeno flood moçada:
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:26:23] < pqatsi> ai ele vai virar root
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:26:24] < pqatsi> vc faz
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:26:39] < pqatsi> echo "ice1724" >> /etc/modules
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:26:46] < pqatsi> e sua placa ja ta ai sim
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:26:49] < pqatsi> so que voce tem que ativar ela
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:26:54] < pqatsi> vai la no icone de auto falante
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:27:04] < pqatsi> clica e vai em preferencias de som
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:27:22] < pqatsi> va em Saida
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:27:43] -!- AlexandreMBM [~alexandre@187.40.147.191] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:27:44] < pqatsi> seleciona o ICE1724
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:27:50] < pqatsi> o primeiro, nao o segundo
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:27:54] < pqatsi> em entrada tb
<pqatsi> [23/03-14:27:58] < pqatsi> o som ja deve funcionar
<tsnovo> esse (echo "ice1724" >> /etc/modules) é para colar no terminal sem parenteses?
<pqatsi> eh um comando tsnovo
<supergrilo> Geowany, ping
<pqatsi> leia com calma por favor
<pqatsi> e tenta entender
<Geowany> opa
<supergrilo> http://www.linuxmint.com
<Geowany> supergrilo: pong
<supergrilo> ;)
<supergrilo> flw
<Geowany> mint é distro de viadinho
<tsnovo> o meu é ubuntu
<Geowany> plágio do ubuntu
<tsnovo> depois de virar root eu não entendi oque faz
<pqatsi> echo "ice1724" >> /etc/modules
<pqatsi> faz isso depois que vira root
<pqatsi> e pronto
<tsnovo> é isso
<tsnovo> eu não entendi este echo é terminal?
<tsnovo> o meu sistema é ubuntu
<pqatsi> rapaz
<pqatsi> PRESTA ATENCAO!
<pqatsi> sudo -i
<pqatsi> echo "ice1724" >> /etc/modules
<pqatsi> sendo que o segundo comando vai rodar depois do sudo -i no terminal como root
<tsnovo> root@tiago-desktop:~# echo "ice1724" >> /etc/modules
<tsnovo> root@tiago-desktop:~#
<pqatsi> isso
<pqatsi> tsnovo: agora vc faz o lance do applet de som
<pqatsi> la perto do relogio
<tsnovo> mas não apareceu nada
<tsnovo> ah não era para aparecer nada
<pqatsi> exato ;)
<pqatsi> agora so faz a coisa do relogio la
<pqatsi> pra vc configurar pra tocar na placa de som externa ao inves de tocar na interna
<sodregtr> boa tarde
<tsnovo> valeu pessoal
<tsnovo> obrigado
<tsnovo> vou reiniciar para ver se vai funcionar
<pqatsi> nem precisava restartar
<pqatsi> :D
<sodregtr> galera, estou migrando pro linux e estou com uns pepinos...
<sodregtr> quero desenvolver um site em flash, mas nao sei o que usar hehe
<sodregtr> qual seria o flash pro linux?
<HaPpHoOlOnNyYoH> ai fica dificil
<sodregtr> se é q existe um com ide e tudo
<sodregtr> eu peguei um tal de f4l q nao consigo instalar nem com reza braba
<tsnovo> pessoal
<tsnovo> quando habilito a opção de 5.1 a placa audio para de funcionar
<tsnovo> alguem sabe congigurar home theater?
<ZNC> octima tarde a todos, fui
<rafaelstanley> tem como instalar o lixo do IE no ubuntu?
<tsnovo> alguem sabe oque faz com os outros 2 cabos do home?
<tsnovo> alguem entende de audio?
<tsnovo> problema com som
<tsnovo> alguem pode me ajudar
<tsnovo> a placa de audio só reconheçe uma entrada
<tsnovo> oque fazer?
<Giverny> olhar no google?
<tsnovo> não achei
<tsnovo> é assim
<tsnovo> tenho uma placa de audio de 7.1
<tsnovo> só que na preferencias de som
<tsnovo> aparecem 2 placas
<Setthy> ts novo, da uma olhada ai http://www.techenclave.com/open-source-and-linux/how-get-5-1-audio-ubuntu-182445.html
<tsnovo> se eu colocar na que tem as opçoes 5.1 e tal não funciona
<Setthy> ta em ingles mas as vezes te da uma luz
<tsnovo> rsrs
<tsnovo> estou tentando ver alguma coisa
<tsnovo> não ajudou não
<tsnovo> rsrs
<tsnovo> depois entro aqui novamente e pergunto a alguem
<tsnovo> valeu
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> Geowany: pvt
<tsnovo> tô precisando de codecs
<tsnovo> ubuntu 10.04
<MarconM> tsnovo: que tipo
<tsnovo> avi
<tsnovo> rmvb
<MarconM> para voce assistir movice no ubuntu
<MarconM> ?
<tsnovo> sim
<MarconM> tsnovo: vai no ubuntu center msm e digita avi ou rmvb
<MarconM> ele ja te mostra os pacotes
<tsnovo> okay
<MarconM> para instalar
<MarconM> tipo avi, mp3, mp4, mpg, rmvb
<MarconM> e instala o VLC
<mvcirino> procura por gnome-codec-install
<mvcirino> ou então os gstreamer
<MarconM> tsnovo: mvcirino esse ae msm
<MarconM> que eu tava tentando lembrar
<MarconM> xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<MarconM> volto o maluco
<MarconM> Illuminati: =D
<Illuminati> Oi...baixeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Illuminati> Consegui baixar o Natty
<MarconM> Illuminati:  O.M.G
<MarconM> 3 vivas apra gezuix Illuminati
<MarconM> aeuaheuhaeuheuha
<MarconM> ta vendo disse para voce entregar para deus
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati> rsrsrs
<Illuminati> mas nao vou sair do lts nada
<tsnovo> não consegui
<Illuminati> só depois que o natty sair que migro
<tsnovo> o codeck
<MarconM> tsnovo: u,u
<MarconM> como assim ... nao baixou
<MarconM> Illuminati: ueh veioooooooooo
<MarconM> depois de tudo isso
<tsnovo> tem alguns que não tem
<MarconM> baixou o VLC
<tsnovo> aquele vlc dá conta?
<Illuminati> pois é...tipo tenho noia em formatar...entao deixa a coisa sair do forno que eu migro sem olhar pra traz
<MarconM> eu uso ele
<MarconM> tsnovo: muito bom
<MarconM> assisto animes nele
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> agora vou dar uma volta aqui no calçadão e ja volto hehehe
<Illuminati> fui
<MarconM> rmvb, mkv,avi, mpg
<MarconM> Illuminati: auehaueheuahaueah
<tsnovo> hum...
<tsnovo> tem escrito reprodutor vlc
<tsnovo> é esse?
<MarconM> é isso ae
<MarconM> os outros o que deu
<MarconM> tsnovo: ... nao instala ou nao acha
<tsnovo> ouveram alguns destes que não achei
<MarconM> atualizou a lista
<MarconM> da um update la
<MarconM> e reinicia o pc
<MarconM> e tenta de novo
<MarconM> =D
<tsnovo> eu só estranhei é que no vlc tem transmita sua radio multimidia
<tsnovo> não tem mais update
<MarconM> Geowany: o audacious ... toca video
<Geowany> não sei
<Geowany> acho que não
<Geowany> alias
<Geowany> nunca tentei
<MarconM> hunm
<Geowany> mas acho que não
<MarconM> to sem ubuntu
<Geowany> pq nunca vi plugim
<MarconM> quem puder testa ae
<MarconM> aeauheuahaua
<mvcirino> Testei e travou :P
<mvcirino> para video eu uso o VLC. Mas já usei o mplayer. Ambos são bons, mas gostei mais do VLC.
<MarconM> mvcirino: to com tigo
<MarconM> se eu usar em outro programa o audio para de tocar tsnovo, mvcirino
<MarconM> ele fica mudo
<MarconM> owww
<MarconM> Geowany: mvcirino, tsnovo olha ae
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eAeTPA8jvE
<MarconM> aeuhaeaueaheuahauhuha
<mvcirino> PAra audio, eu gosto do Audacious. Uso o Rhytmbox só para ter minha lista de podcast atualizada e baixar automaticamente
<fatmomo> xmms morreu?
<MarconM> mvcirino: da uma olhada la no video
<MarconM> sim mvcirino ele fica tipo mudo mas na barra de som ... fica normal
<mvcirino> Tõ vendo. é antigo mas é legal!!!!
<MarconM> soh mecher q volta
<MarconM> aeuahaueheuhha
<mvcirino> tinah ele em partes
<MarconM> a soh
<MarconM> mvcirino: se viu q da para ativar aceleração grafica no google chrome
<MarconM> para renderizar as paginas mais rapido
<mvcirino> Vi, mas meu PC é modesto, com tudo onboard. Não rola
<fatmomo> essa tiração de sarro do windows perdeu a graça depois do win 2000, xp
<tsnovo> o filme em avi está dando leg e sem som
<tsnovo> oque pode ser?
<fatmomo> não faz mais sentido dizer que "o windows trava toda hora e o linux não" isso era válido no tempo do win 98
<mvcirino> Sei não. Se fosse assim, não teria tanto cliente com problemas nas suas máquinas Windows. É formatação, é virus, é programa travando, demora para ligar ou desligar, etc etc etc
<mvcirino> Meu filho mais velho usa Ubuntu desde a 7.04. Upgrade em cima de upgrade e não dá pau.
<fatmomo> há mais máquinas com problemas simplesmente porque há mais máquinas rodando windows.
<fatmomo> se a maioria rodasse ubuntu, a situação provavelmente seria a mesma.
<mvcirino> fatmono, não concordo. O sistema é ruim mesmo. Vou tirar por base aqui em casa. 6 máquinas: 3 ubuntu. 1 debian, 1 Windows 7 e 1 windows XP. Adivinha como é a manutenção delas ?
<fatmomo> esse vídeo deve ser velho. se não for, o pessoal que o produziu está completamente desatualizado.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fatmomo> mvcirino: a questão é que mais máquinas com windows apresentam problemas porque mais máquinas usam windows
<mvcirino> Azar de quem usa então.... hahahahahahaha
<MarconM> mvcirino: pode me explicar uma coisa
<fatmomo> mvcirino: e o nível técnico de quem usa windows geralmente é menor de quem usa outros sistemas
<mvcirino> Ainda fico com a minha opinião: o sistema é ruim, é invasivo e descontrolado
<MarconM> fatmomo: sim concordo pra alguem usar linux
<MarconM> tem que ter um conhecimento relativamente
<MarconM> bom
<fatmomo> mvcirino: esses argumentos do tempo do win 98 não colam mais
<MarconM> fatmomo: mas tipo se as empresas resolverem migrar para o ubuntu ou linux q seja
<MarconM> fatmomo: nao vai ter mao de obra suficiente para isso
<fatmomo> se disserem que o ubuntu é melhor por ser livre, aí sim, concordo
<MarconM> entao dae vem os nego que nao sabe nda
<MarconM> e fazem cursim de fim de semana
<MarconM> instalao mao
<MarconM> fazem um serviço porcaria
<MarconM> e colocam a culpa no sistema
<fatmomo> isso é verdade em parte
<MarconM> dae depois vem " ubuntu nao presta
<MarconM> nao é estaval
<MarconM> e lal la lala
<MarconM> eu acredito que isso acontece e muito com windows
<MarconM> tem nego aqui q cobra 30,00 a formatação com backup
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> eu nem trabalho com isso .. mas eu nao faria por menos de 120,00
<ZNC> aiaiai
<MarconM> depende da quantidade de informaçao
<MarconM> aeuhaueahauheauha
<MarconM> ZNC: e ae
<mvcirino> Meu PC: dual core E5200 com 2Gb de RAM e tudo onboard. Tá com conky, firefox, evolution x-chat, gwibber, emphaty, firewall: Uso de memória: 647Mb. Uso de processador: 5%
<ZNC> MarconM: blz?
<MarconM> ZNC: sim sim como q ta ae em varzea pequena
<fatmomo> se eu instalar windows no pc da minha avó que mora no interior do paraná e ela tiver algum problema, provavelmente encontrará alguém que dê algum suporte, mesmo em nível básico, como sua neta ou vizinho. já com linux é mais difícil achar uma pessoa.
<ZNC> MarconM: kakakakakka esta tudo ok :-D
<MarconM> aeuhauahauhauhea
<mvcirino> O windows pra carregar já come quase 1Gb. Dai coloco o mcAfee e ferrou tudo.
<MarconM> aqui na chuvenuuuuu
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheuea
<ZNC> mmm
<MarconM> ta chuvendo pacas ZNC
<ZNC> fatmomo: o linux (Ubuntu) é uma distribuição 90% mais simples q windows
<MarconM> mvcirino: isso é verdade
<ZNC> vcs esquecem as telas azul
<ZNC> 0x0000007b
<MarconM> aeuahueaheua
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mvcirino> Eu só gosto do windows porque dependo dele pra sobreviver. Cobro em média R$140,00 por uma instalação
<MarconM> ZNC: eu tirei uma foto dessa tela
<ZNC> :)
<MarconM> soh para abrir as vezes quando da saudade
<MarconM> ZNC: aeuhauehauaheuaheuheua
<ZNC> linux é extremamente confiavel e confortavel,
<MarconM> mvcirino: sim ... eu tambem se nao fosse esse progrma aqui o ruindows ja estaria fora
<ZNC> ainda mais o xodo 'Ubuntu'
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> minha santa ubunta
<MarconM> aeuahuheauhaua
<ZNC> ops; off rrsrs
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<fatmomo> ZNC: e o que me diz de kernel panics, dependências não resolvidas etc?
<fatmomo> ZNC: é tudo igual
<ZNC> isto sao coisas simples fatmomo
<ZNC> compare uma tela azul com um panic kernel para vc ver
<ZNC> mas sem guerras, bye bye
<MarconM> por que estamos discutindo " linux vs windows "
<MarconM> ???
<MarconM> tsnovo: e ae deu certo
<fatmomo> MarconM: por causa de um video patético que postaram
<MarconM> sobre
<tsnovo> o video em avi ficou sem som
<tsnovo> oque pode ser?
<MarconM> vixi ... testou outro video
<MarconM> tsnovo: todos ficaram assim
<tsnovo> o em rm ficom bom
<MarconM> fatmomo: que video
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> eu to sem ubuntu aqui .... cara se nao te falava
<tsnovo> o em rmvb ficou bom
<MarconM> mas tem sim suport a avi no ubuntu certer
<MarconM> tenta pegar o comando pelo apt-get
<fatmomo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eAeTPA8jvE
<fatmomo> argumentos do tempo do win 98 versus conectiva marumbi
<MarconM> fatmomo: fui eu que coloquei esse video
<MarconM> eu tinha recebido e mandei para os cara
<MarconM> para eles verem
<fatmomo> putz
<MarconM> nao fou pra fzer apologia a sistema nenhuma
<fatmomo> o.O
<MarconM> proprio usuario do windows q mandaram para min
<MarconM> eu ja vi esse video tem uns 4 anos
<MarconM> nao entendi por que o video tem a ver
<fatmomo> é que tem gente que pensa que os argumentos são atuais
<MarconM> blz ... dae pe outra coisa .... soh mandei por brincadeira a maioria tinha visto
<MarconM> ja
<MarconM> é antigo sim .. como voce disse
<MarconM> fatmomo: distro é igual time de futebol ... o seu sempre é melhor
<MarconM> sempre vai ter defesa do windows e sempre do linux . do mac...
<MarconM> etc......
<fatmomo> windows é uma distro? mac é?
<MarconM> se entedeu
<fatmomo> não entendi.
<MarconM> sistema
<MarconM> operacional
<MarconM> mas enfim
<fatmomo> pura bobagem. no fundo é tudo muito parecido
<fatmomo> nos sistemas modernpos
<fatmomo> *modernos
<MarconM> olha ... eu gosto da liberdade de criar q o linux tem
<MarconM> " apesar de nao saber muito "!
<fatmomo> eu uso linux uns 80% do tempo
<MarconM> olha eu nao tenho que reclamar do windows
<MarconM> eu uso o seven
<mvcirino> Para mim não faz diferença esta liberdade de criar. E olha que su de TI. A diferença pra mim está num sistema que me atenda sem eu precisar ficar formatando toda hora
<MarconM> aqui 64bits professional ... nunca tive problema
<MarconM> mvcirino: soh tava tentando explicar .... =/
<fatmomo> o fato é que desde o win 2k, a historia mudou
<fatmomo> o kernel é outro, muito mais robusto, que usa memória protegida. não tem nada a ver com win 98 que muitos pensam ainda ter
<MarconM> fatmomo: isso eu concordo com o mvcirino
<MarconM> fatmomo: eu formato a maquina a cada 3 meses .... com windows
<MarconM> olha q eu nao acesso site duvidosos
<fatmomo> MarconM: pra quê?
<MarconM> e nem fico instalando coisas
<MarconM> q nao preciso
<MarconM> ou soh para testar
<mvcirino> Depois do win2k mudou... mas não melhorou tanto assim não. Se pegar uma curva evolutiva do linux e do windows no mesmo espaço de tempo,  fica claro que o linux evoluiu mais
<MarconM> pro que ele da erro
<MarconM> no sistema
<MarconM> nao abre ... vou fazer update
<MarconM> nao faz
<MarconM> trava do nada
<MarconM> essa semana ja deu tela azul comigo 6 vezes
<fatmomo> MarconM: isso é vício de quem acha que formatar resolve tudo
<MarconM> nao nao .... eu nao tenho tempo de ficar na net
<MarconM> procurando meu problema
<MarconM> por que esta dando erro 7x00000000000000000000000
<fatmomo> MarconM: isso só pode ser oriundo de hardware de baixa qualidade, drivers escritos por chimpanzés, remoção da RAM a quente ou coisa parecida
<MarconM> olha ....
<fatmomo> ou em último caso, problema do S.O.
<MarconM> ultimo caso
<MarconM> u.U
<MarconM> fatmomo: eu usei ubuntu aqui na minha maquina da loja por 5 meses
<MarconM> nunca tive problema
<fatmomo> basta você apontar exatamente onde está o problema. requer provas
<MarconM> num deu pau
<MarconM> nem reiniciou
<fatmomo> o fato é que os sistemas modernos pra desktop estão muito equilibrados hoje em dia, muito equiparados. todos tem seus problemas comuns e pontos fortes, mas nenhum é tão superior assim aos outros
<fatmomo> essa discussão aliás é inutil
<MarconM> hunmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> isso concordo
<MarconM> fatmomo: discutindo assim nao vai melhor o desempenho do winows
<MarconM> windows
<MarconM> mas enfim
<MarconM> blz ... ficamos assim entao
<MarconM> tsnovo: e ae
<fatmomo> eu tenho uma máquina aqui (um servidor de impressão) que está rodando o win 2k desde 2008
<MarconM> fatmomo: servidor fica la estatico
<MarconM> voce configura e pronto
<MarconM> usuario nao fica desligando e ligando
<MarconM> instalando coisa
<MarconM> acessando internat
<MarconM> internet ... programa... pesados
 * peregrinator_six se a discursão é inutil vai trollar no ##window$ po...
<MarconM> soh o admin tem acesso quando é manuntenção
<MarconM> aqui na empresa tem um servidor de arquivos tem 7 anos
<MarconM> em redhat
<MarconM> nunca deu pau
<MarconM> nunca
<fatmomo> peregrinator_six: não é trolar, estou expondo meu ponto de vista
<peregrinator_six> vai expor pra quem interessa..
<peregrinator_six> aqui é canal de suporte a Linux e não a window$
<fatmomo> peregrinator_six: não fui eu que comecei. postaram um vídeo sobre o tema e eu me manifestei. é errado isso?
<peregrinator_six> fatmomo, ##windows
<MarconM> fatmomo: mas nao foi para alegar nada
<MarconM> fatmomo: voce q nao gostou e se manifestou
<peregrinator_six> fatmomo, vai defender seu ponto de vista lá ok...!?
<MarconM> fatmomo: foi mau se entendeu errado
<fatmomo> peregrinator_six: a discussão aqui diz respeito ao debate sobre o windows versus linux no desktop com seu representante mais destacado, a distro ubuntu. Isso é off-topic?
<Nilodanx52> hj o canal ta que ta!!! kkkk
<Nilodanx52> nem gosto
<peregrinator_six> fatmomo, , sabe interpretar um texto...!?
<fatmomo> peregrinator_six: creio que sim
<peregrinator_six> fatmomo, #ubuntu-br=canal de SUPORTE AO SISTEMA OPERACIONAL UBUNTU, NÃO WINDOW$, AQUI NÃO É SALA DE BATE PAPO UOL NÃO...
<MarconM> tsnovo: ta ae
<peregrinator_six> fatmomo, se o widnow$ se equipara ao linux me da uma window$ 7 profissional ou ultimate de graça e original...?! Vai me dar...!? :S
<peregrinator_six> a canonical me deu de graça o ubuntu o qual já uso a quase 1 ano aqui sem saber o que é travas, virus e sei la mais o que...
<fatmomo> peregrinator_six: se você tivesse lido o que escrevi acima, teria visto que uma das vantagens do ubuntu sobre o windows é o fato de ser livre.
<peregrinator_six> fatmomo, uai, o window$ também é livre, ou será que prenderam ele em alguma delegacia e eu não sei...!?
<MarconM> isso nunca vai terminar
<MarconM> ...
<fatmomo> peregrinator_six: expus as fraquezas técnicas de ambos os sistemas de forma neutra. Se quiser acreditar nesses argumentos de mais de 10 anos atrás, problema é seu. Será considerado patético por quem entende do assunto. Cara, acho que você precisa estudar um pouco mais. Vou cair fora, até mais.
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: fico estressado
<MarconM> o car
<Nilodanx52> lol
<MarconM> aeuhauhaueaheauha
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> lol
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: win
<Nilodanx52> :P
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> aeuhaueaehauaheuhueaa
<MarconM> nao entendi pro que ele ficou bravo
<MarconM> por causa de um video de 122322i99489384938493 anos atraz
<Nilodanx52> quem usa o algum tablet com o ubuntu ae?
<dtcrshr> galera, juizo ai hein
<dtcrshr> fui
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> aonde??
<peregrinator_six> MarconM,  quando a minha mamãe chegar vou bem contar que o fatmomo me chamou de patetico só por que eu uso um sistema que tem como logo um pinguin! Vai ver só!
<Nilodanx52> sumiu!!!
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: aeuahuaheauehaueahauahuehauah
<Nilodanx52> hahahahaha
 * peregrinator_six XD
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: dexa ele agente pega ele na saida
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> aeuaheuheuehaueahuaa
<MarconM> o que ele tem contra pinguin
<MarconM> eu achei q eles dançam tao bem
<MarconM> tem até filmin
<MarconM> =D
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, é que tem o pinguin rei e rei eles pensam que tal de borboleta, sacou..?! :P
<MarconM> aehuaheuhauhuahuaha
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: voce tem cel com android
<MarconM> to querendo adiquirir um
<Nilodanx52> é melhor usar o android ou o ubuntu num tablet?
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: dae nem sei ... num testei nenhum ainda
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, ele mesmo disse que eu acredito em pressupostos de 10 anos atraz, mas fazer o que se tem 10 anos que o Linux não pega não precisa ficar formatando maquina, desfragmentando e etc...?! :D
<MarconM> to loco para testar
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: aeuahueaheuahauah isso é verdade
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: o que é desfragmentar " ironia "
<Nilodanx52> eu quero um tablet muito bom e super barato porem não sei ainda como escolher!!!
<MarconM> aeuahueheauhuehauehaueah
<Nilodanx52> ll
<Nilodanx52> lol
<Nilodanx52> :P
<Nilodanx52> 8-)
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: quanto tempoo usa ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> desde o 5.10
<MarconM> :s
<peregrinator_six> meu primeiro sistema operacional! :)
<MarconM> que fofo *-----*
<MarconM> amor a primeira formatada peregrinator_six .... =D
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, tenho ele aqui ainda, ams não roda mais não...
<peregrinator_six> *mas...
<peregrinator_six> e vc...?!
<MarconM> uso ubuntu ... tem uns 2 anos ja
<peregrinator_six> e vc...?!
<MarconM> usava com dual boot
<peregrinator_six> mas o meu primeiro sistema que ussei do Linux foi o Kurumin 6, foi ai que me "iniciei"! :D
<MarconM> por q a maioria dos programas era soh apra ruindows
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> eu usei esse tambem
<MarconM> veio com um pc q peguei em 1999
<MarconM> aeuaheuahuhaueah
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, ele foi embora e nem disse que o Firefox 4 aniquilou com o IE 9... :P
<peregrinator_six> aliás, ainda tá aniquilando... :D
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> tadim .....
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: eu uso o google chrome aqui ... que tambem tem a opção de renderizar por placa de video
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, eu uso os dois, FF e CG
<peregrinator_six> aliás, to com eles dois abertos aqui agora!
<peregrinator_six> :d
<peregrinator_six> :D
<MarconM> isso q é amor
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: eu vou abrir a vm aqui e ligar o windows Xp
<MarconM> batei uma saudade da tela azul
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> flw para todos
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> Boa noite!
<Illuminati> Todos: Boa noite!!!
<ZNC> :-_
<pcabral> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<pcabral> se puderem me ajudar agradeço
<peregrinator_six> manda ai...
<pcabral> novo no ubuntu 9.10
<peregrinator_six> 9.10 ainda...?!
<pcabral> skipe não conecta
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, sabe que ele vai ser descontinuado em abril que vem né...?!
<pcabral> sou novo em linux
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, posso lhe dar uma dica...?!
<pcabral> legal, diz ai.
<peregrinator_six> já tem muita coisa importante dentro do sistema...?!
<peregrinator_six> ou tá novo...?!
<pcabral> novo
<peregrinator_six> custaria muito vc baixar um iso mais novo...?!
<peregrinator_six> tipo o ubuntu 10.10?
<pcabral> acho que vou fazer isto
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, lhe arrumo o link de um que já vem com o Skype instalado de fabrica!
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, pode ser então...?!
<pcabral> legal
<pcabral> manda ai
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, 32 ou 64 que vc prefere...?!
<pcabral> 32
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, divirta-se... http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS#Download
<pcabral> valeu , mano!
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, no inicio da pagina tem o que vem nele...
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, Additional Multimedia Support: VLC, support for DVD-playback, MP3 support and for other formats, like QuickTime video, Real video, Windows Media Video, Flash Video, DivX, Xvid, (.mov, .wmv, .flv, .avi, etc...) etc...
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, Internet software: aMSN, Skype, Opera, Google Chrome and Firefox (all browsers include Flash)
<pcabral> valeu mesmo
<sistematico> Sem querer ser chato, mas recomendo o Ubuntu oficial.
<peregrinator_six> pcabral, é a primeira vez com o Linux...?!
<sistematico> :P
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, e por que...?!
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Porque é melhor :D
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, e por que...?!
<Pskol> pe ele é sistematico
<pcabral> comecei no 9.04
<sistematico> Pskol, Exato :D
<Pskol> o original sempre é melhor
<pcabral> estou conhecendo
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, deixa de ser maluco o que eu ofereci pra ele é um ubuntu! :S
<pcabral> lendo muito
<sistematico> Mantenho tudo simples.
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Infelizmente não.
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, sim!
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu!
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, É um derivado dele, um fork.
<peregrinator_six> só por que já vem com alguns programs instalados não quer dizer que seja outra coisa... :S
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu cara, para de inventar...
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, "Super OS (formerly: Super Ubuntu) is just a modified version of Ubuntu 10.10."
<pcabral> peregrinator_six,  tenho muito que aprender
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, então desde que comecei a usar o ubuntu 10.10 ele deixou de ser ubuntu...!? A da licença po...
<pcabral> tenho quer ler muito ainda
<pcabral> obrigadão
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Super OS é uma versão modificada do Ubuntu, o Ubuntu pode ser encontrado em http://ubuntu.com :)
<Illuminati> pcabral, pode usar sem medo o que o peregrinator_six recomendou, existe script como "ubuntu perfeito" que fazem a instalação de todos os programas que mais usamos...
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, mas esse dai é modificado, fuçado, entao nao é original
<Illuminati> A diferença é que voce esta baixando com os softwares ja instalados.
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, o meu ubuntu 10.10 segundo vc não é mais ubuntu 10.10 então o que eu to usando mesmo em...?!
<sistematico> Pskol, Exato, ele é um fork.
<Pskol> essa do ubuntu perfeito tbm é otra marmota
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, o meu é e não tem muito a ver com o que tá lá pra baichar não...
<Pskol> depos q da pipoco o cara ninguem consegue arrumar
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, e por que não consegue...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Pskol> pq ele vem alterado, com scripts malucos q vc nao sabe o q ele faz
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Se eu adicionar um pacote ao Ubuntu, e redistribui-lo ele não será mais Ubuntu, será o Sistematico OS.
<sistematico> :P
<peregrinator_six> palhaçada...
<peregrinator_six> então o meu ubuntu 10.10 original não é mais ubuntu 10.10 segundo vc...?!
<peregrinator_six> maluco...
<sistematico> Se você usa Super OS é Super OS, se usa Ubuntu é Ubuntu, a regra é clara.
<Pskol> vc usa Super OS
<Pskol> hueheuheuhueheheheuheuheuh
<sistematico> hahiweuahie
<sistematico> A verdade dói.
<peregrinator_six> Pskol,  uso ubuntu 10.10 mas segundo o sistematico não é 10.10 sei lá por que, o cara é louco...
<Pskol> mas sinceramente, é assim.
<Illuminati> Gente, ajudem o pcabral a escolher a distro...acho que vamos deixar ele confuso...
<giano> bha eu instalei o tema do ubuntu satanic e o faenza meu não uso mais ubuntu
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Não sou não, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork
<peregrinator_six> giano, :P
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, vc é chato é maluco!
<sistematico> giano, É diferente.
<Illuminati> eitha...entao eu uso o Macumbuntu da Canonapple ? rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, nada de diferente segundo sua tese maluca!
<peregrinator_six> E TENHO DITO, JÁ TÁ FICANDO MUITO POLUIDO O CANAL, NÃO FALO MAIS NADA A RESSPEITO DISSO, ACREDITEM NA LOUCURA QUE QUISER...
<giano> pra que usar um fork fork nada mais é que um debian ubuntu etc que modificaram o tema e opapel de parede
<peregrinator_six> *respeito
<Illuminati> vamos usar o Kurumin
<Illuminati> pronto
<giano> kurumin debian etch
<Illuminati> kk
<Pskol> vamos usar conectiva
<Pskol> eh meis rapido
<peregrinator_six> giano, aliás, segundo a tese maluca do sistematico o ubuntu não é original nem vindo direto da canonical, afinal ele é um debian modificado então, nem ele mesmo é original em si... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<giano> não da mais agora é mandriva
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Segundo a sua tese o Ubuntu se chamaria Debian.
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, O Ubuntu é um fork do Debian.
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Entendeu?
<giano> não porque o ubuntu não usa nenhum repositório do debian
<sistematico> giano, Mas é baseado no código dele.
<peregrinator_six> não, sistematicovc é louco de mais pra eu entender, já desisti... :p
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, fica tranquilo, vc vai entender...
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Parece estranho, mas o que eu falo é verdade, acredite :)
<giano> mas os pacotes são modificados não é a mesma coisa que trocar o tema e usar o repositorios do debian
<Pskol> giano, num importa, ele usou a base do debian, ate o apt-get,, ahh so atualizou mais os pacotes, grande coisa
<giano> o kurumin sim é um fork
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, não paerce estranho, vc é que é maluco e não quero entender nada pois seja lá o que for não vou deixar de usar o meu sistema por conta disso... ;)
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, boa noite pra vc!
<sistematico> giano, A grande diferença, é que as modificações são feitas por desenvolvedores, e a distro leva outro nome, se as modificações são feitas pelo usuário final para somente seu uso, aí não é fork.
<sistematico> giano, Entende?
<giano> original é o debian o slackware o red hat
<sistematico> giano, Não, eles usaram o LFS ou outra distro.
<giano> a sim original é só o kernel
<peregrinator_six> sistematico, pra que toda está trollagem em...?! Será que tem algum proposito...!? :P
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Não é trollagem.
<sistematico> peregrinator_six, Vou te mostrar uma coisa.
<peregrinator_six> sim, é sim!
<peregrinator_six> não!
<Pskol> procura a arvore geneologia das distro ai
<peregrinator_six> chega de dar fogo pra lenha...
<sistematico> http://www.chrisb.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/linux-timeline.png
<sistematico> saiu :D
<Pskol> microsoft is passed kkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> seria past ne, mas blz
<sistematico> É dureza explicar isso, as pessoas levam pro pessoal e não entendem como funciona a árvore.
<sistematico> :D
<giano> segundo a tua arvore o debian é original la ele não deriva de nada
<giano> o red hat tanbem
<Pskol> entao, tem gente que nao quer se informar....
<sistematico> giano, Viu o gráfico?
<giano> sim
<sistematico> giano, Então, é assim que funciona, uma distro deriva das outras, e assim por diante, isso é evolução :)
<giano> depende
<Pskol> acho q o debian nao foi derivado de ninguem
<sistematico> O peregrinator ficou bravo e tal, mas o que eu falei é a mais pura verdade, Super OS não é Ubuntu.
<Pskol> mas sei la, vai q aparece o pai dele ne..
<giano> pois é
<Illuminati> hahaha sistematico agora é a sua vez de me ajudar....
<Illuminati> com um erro aqui que ta me consumindo o juizo
<sistematico> Illuminati, Sim?
<sistematico> Illuminati, Se eu souber eu ajudo.
<Illuminati> 6.220243 sd 6:0:0:0 [sdb] assuming driver cache
<Illuminati> sistematico o erro apareceu depois que atualizei
<Illuminati> é problema ou só foi porque o pendrive tava conectado ?
<sistematico> Illuminati, Apresentou só isso? Dá mais algum erro?
<Illuminati> só isso
<Illuminati> e algo como write alguma coisa
<Illuminati> na continuacao da mensagem
<Illuminati> mas em seguida o sistema continuou a ser carregado
<Illuminati> normalmente sem falhas
<sistematico> Illuminati, Acho que isso não é erro não.
<Illuminati> hum
<Illuminati> e é o que ?
<Pskol> o Illuminati deve ta procurando coisa pra fazer
<Pskol> se vc da boot sem pen drive quem sabe...
<Illuminati> mas era o modem hehehe
<sistematico> sdb geralmente é o pen-drive.
<Illuminati> mas ai eu reiniciei a pouco e o erro nao apareceu
<Illuminati> sim sdb é
<Illuminati> Acho que foi só uma mensagem normal :)
<sistematico> sd é disco SCSI ou SATA e a, b, c, d, e, f... e número da unidade.
<Illuminati> D3l3t3, boa noite!
<sistematico> hd pra discos IDE.
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-24
<Illuminati> e sd para sata e ata certo ?
<UdontKnow> sistematico: isso depende do kernel
<sistematico> UdontKnow, hummm
<Illuminati> hum
<UdontKnow> sistematico: eu tenho maquinas com sd em hd ide
<sistematico> UdontKnow, No BSD?
<Illuminati> UdontKnow...e voce o que acha da mensagem ? Normal mesmo ?
<Illuminati> To nem afim de formatar srsrs
<D3l3t3> Illuminati,  Fala ae, boa noite.
<Illuminati> Boa...
<Pskol> UdontKnow, a quanto tempo hibernando em!! :P
<Illuminati> Galera to indo nessa....quando chegar na empresa...entro aqui denovo
<Illuminati> abraço a todos
<Illuminati> valeu ai hehe
<Illuminati> Fui
<Pskol> flw
<UdontKnow> sistematico: obviamente nao
<UdontKnow> Pskol: eh eh, vida corrida
<sistematico> Vou sair, boa noite UdontKnow, Pskol e todos.
<chaintech> Boas noites
<sistematico> Um abraço.
<Pskol> sistematico, falow
<chaintech> Alguém sabe de um bom editor de video?
<UdontKnow> kino? cinelerra?
<UdontKnow> depende do que vc quer fazer
<chaintech> UdontKnow obrigado pela dica kino já testei assim como o Lives que tb é bom mas para arquivos muito grandes o Lives não funciona bem ainda
<chaintech> o que eu queria fazer éra em um video cortar certas partes
<UdontKnow> chaintech: isso da ate pra fazer em linha de comando com ffmpeg, mencoder, transcode...
<chaintech> o unico que testei que deu para fazer isso de apagar algumas partes do video foi o Lives mas é pena ele não aceitar arquivos muito grandes
<irado> oi, gente..
<JLOP_Ctba> Boa noite
<chaintech> UdontKnow acredito que dê mas não deve ser nada tão pratico como tipo estares a ver o video e depois marcares o tempo a eliminar
<irado> já busquei no tio google mas não apareceu nada de interessante.. COMO impedir a atualização do flash no 10.10??
<irado> graaaaande UdontKnow .. como vai vc rapá?
<JLOP_Ctba> estou com o 9.04, se n quiser reinstalar, para atualizar para o mais recente, tenho que ir para o 9.10, 10.04, 10.10, um-a-um?
<UdontKnow> irado: tenho ido de fretado, alguns dias de onibus de linha e as vezes de carro
<UdontKnow> irado: to bem, e vc?
<irado> :p
<irado> legal, mano, legal..
<UdontKnow> ah, e metro todo dia
<irado> ah, metro é legal, desde que NÃO zl..
<UdontKnow> irado: procura por apt hold, tem um tal de set-selections se nao me engano
<lecram_wise> noite
<UdontKnow> irado: mas eu nao uso ubuntu, entao ymmv
<irado> hmmm...
<irado> UdontKnow: pelo menos é mais do que consegui do tio google..
<irado> xôver..
<UdontKnow> irado: linha vermelha, contra fluxo... barra funda pra sta cecilia de manha, contrario a tarde
<JLOP_Ctba> Alguém pode ajudar?
<irado> UdontKnow: ah, menos mal..
<irado> JLOP_Ctba: que eu saiba, basta apenas apt-get update/upgrade
<JLOP_Ctba> irado: Valeu pela informação.
<UdontKnow> irado: nao eh aqueles dist-upgrade igual o debian?
<sagat> boa noite a todos
<sagat> eu tenho uma duvida ,
<UdontKnow> sagat: eu tenho milhares
<Pskol> é. seria dist-upgrade
<UdontKnow> ganhei
<sagat> gostaria de instalar uma distro linux a partir de um hd externo
<sagat> então estude meu amigo
<sagat> e vai toma no seu cu
<sagat> filho daputa
<sagat> eu to aqui afim de trocar conhecimento
<sagat> chifrudo
<irado> UdontKnow: que eu saiba, não.. pelo menos o meu foi de 9 pra 10 pra 10.10 assim
<Pskol> JLOP_Ctba, troca seu sources.list pra versao nova e da um apt-get dist-upgrade
<sagat> achei que este dialogo aqui era para trocar conhecimento
<sagat> ma sacho que eu me enganei
<UdontKnow> sagat: cordialidade e bem-vinda
<sagat> eu seimeu amigo
<irado> o.O
<sagat> mas vc não esperaou eu acabar oque eu ia dizer
<sagat> vc ja veio me tirando
<sagat> vc deve ser o seu dos sistemas unix e linux
<sagat> para falr oque falou
<sagat> duvidas todos temos
<sagat> mas infelizmente é assim né
<sagat> uma pena
<sagat> ter pessoas asssim
 * irado não tem duvidas de que sagat é MUITO deselegante.. 
<UdontKnow> sagat: na boa, se vc tivesse perguntado ao inves de ficar incomodando, ja tinha resolvido e tava feliz.
<sagat> aa eu sou deselegante
<Pskol> hadoukenn
<sagat> então pinga eu meu s amigo
<sagat> pq eu queria so compartilhar uma coisa
<sagat> mas pelo jeito
<UdontKnow> sagat: mas preferiu gastar dezenas de linhas so pra me agredit
<UdontKnow> agredir*
<sagat> claro meu amigo
<irado> sagat: na boa.. NÃO VAI conseguir com toda essa delicadeza..
<sagat> eu dise que tenho uma duvida e vc ja veio me itrando
<Pskol> sagat, pergunta ai que se alguem souber alguem responde
<sagat> se liga meu amigo
<sagat> estamos aqui afim de aprender um pouco mais
<sagat> preciso iniciar uma instalação bsd a partir de um hd externo
<irado> sagat: acho que vc não aprendeu um minimo de civilidade - rs
<sagat> alguem ai tem alguma coisa
<sagat> o irado eu gosto de comer mulher
<sagat> viado eu to foda
<sagat> e vai todo mundo toma no cu
 * irado tem um bocado de informação.. mas não pra vc.. 
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> e a duvida era de bsd
<UdontKnow> deixa ele ir em canal de bsd
<irado> kkk
<irado> pois é..
<irado> acho que ganha um ban em menos de 5 segundos.. assim como no slack-br
<chaintech> é cada cromo que aparece por vezes XD
<Pskol> quando vem com pergunta assim o cara nem deve ter tentando nada
<irado> bem.. não perco meu tempo com êle.. :)
 * irado saindo fora..
<irado> boa noite a todos.. UdontKnow um abraço, mano veio..
<Skull> daee pskol
<irado> we are dos velhos tempos..
<irado> fiquem bem, gente..
<Pskol> Skull, iae,, bao?
<Skull> bele.. iaeh?
<Pskol> indo..
<Pskol> hehe
<Skull> to na faculdade
<Pskol> liberado irc ai e
<JLOP_Ctba> Pskol: Obrigado, já salvei uma sources.lst atual.
<chaintech> UdontKnow o Avidemux resolveu meu problema XD
<Skull> acho que não devem ter bloqueado ainda no firewall
<Skull> campus novo, acho que eles nem se encomodam mais com irc
<Skull> uheuehu
<Pskol> Skull, ou vai ver vc eh o unico q entra no irc ai
<Pskol> JLOP_Ctba, nda....
<Skull> creio que sim, ainda mais agora que IRC é so freenode
<Pskol> na verdade tem varias outras redes
<Pskol> mas.... iae, o q anda fazeno
<Skull> sim, claro, mas nada mais como antes
<Pskol> hehe
<Skull> redesul, brasnet, blacla hehehe
<Pskol> concerteza
<Illuminati> Pessoal...alguem tem algum dns bom alem do google e opendns?
<guedesav> Boa noite. Estou aqui com um Positivo Z80 que tinha instalado um Intrepid, mas depois de um erro tive que dar upgrade até a versão Lucid, porque as versões anteriores não tem suporte. Agora meu linux não dá boot sem as opções "noapic nolapic" e ainda assim a tela fica ilegível e parece que trava sem me mostrar nada, mesmo sem as opções quiet e splash. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<markkkk> boa noite, alguem ja conseguiu acessar o site da caixa economica federal ?
<peregrinator_six> acessar ou autenticar...?!
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<markkkk> autenticar, ja tentei com todos browser e nada ...
<peregrinator_six> bem, ai não posso lhe ajudar pois não uso o banco em questão...
<peregrinator_six> pelo menos a pagina carrega...
<markkkk> sim mas preciso movimentar ..
<peregrinator_six> markkkk, aqui até tem quem use esse serviço, mas parece não tá on-line... :|
<markkkk> ok, amigao obrigado pela tentativa de ajudar .
<peregrinator_six> Ayrton, tá ai...?!
<ubuntero> markkkk, o que acontece ao tentar autenticar?
<peregrinator_six> ubuntero, obrigado por tentar. :)
<macfire> alguem poderia me falar se posso apagar arquivos da pasta boot, por exemplo, minha ultima versão de kernel é ...28, mas tenho atualizado desde a versão ...22
<macfire> gostaria de saber se posso apagar os arquivos
<macfire> já que não uso as versão antigas
<macfire> e está lotando a tela de boot do pc
<ubuntero> macfire, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2010/09/remover-kernel-antigo/
<macfire> valeu
<peregrinator_six> markkkk, responde ai ao ubuntero
<fslima0> queria saber isso
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: e ae man
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, boa noite.
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: boa noite ...e ae como q ta
<MarconM> Illuminati: e ae man
<macfire> ubuntero,  mas se digitar dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge a versão atual fica?
<peregrinator_six> aqui tá frio, ótimo!
<ubuntero> macfire, sim
<macfire> obrigado ubuntero
<Illuminati> Opa
<MarconM> Illuminati: eae sumido ... hj se perdeu as mais mais do canal
<MarconM> aeuahueaheauheaa
<ubuntero> macfire, vai apagar todas menos a que estiver usando no momento
<Illuminati> tava aqui maluco resolvendo um endereço
<Illuminati> rsrsrs
<MarconM> Illuminati: endereço
<Illuminati> é
<Illuminati> o meu dns sobrecarregou
<macfire> depois para atualizar e sair do grub, digito sudo update-grub
<macfire> ou nem precisa?
<Illuminati> " eu acho "
<Illuminati> mas ai agora ja corrigi
<Illuminati> heheh
<MarconM> Illuminati: ... e o natty
<Illuminati> cara tipo
<markkkk> ubuntero; diz que preciso entrar em contato com a agencia por fone.
<markkkk> ubuntero; preciso instalar o g-buster.
<vvesley> o/
<ubuntero> markkkk, para mim dá sistema temporariamente indisponivel
<vvesley> como eu faço para saber qual e a placa do meu wifi ?
<markkkk> ubuntero; muito obrigado vou fazer mais alguns testes aki
<macfire> ubuntero,  você é proprietário do site?
<ubuntero> macfire, sim
<markkkk> estou saindo pessoal, boa noite a todos.
<ubuntero> vvesley, não entendi o que quer, quer saber qual é o modelo da sua placa?
<macfire> ubuntero,  meus parabéns, grande site, de muita ajuda, vou começar a frequenta-lo sempre
<ubuntero> macfire, muito obrigado, faço minha parte de volta para o sistema que uso
<vvesley> ja achei ubuntero
<vvesley> valew o/
<ubuntero> macfire, mas não faço sozinho, tem mais gente que ajuda lá
<ubuntero> vvesley, precisando volta a perguntar
<marmadeoli> alguem sabe dizer se existe adaptador hdmi2vga? meu laptop só tem saída hdmi e preciso usar um datashow que não tem essa entrada
<macfire> se puder passar o elogio a eles, fico grato!
<vvesley> demoro ..
<macfire> ubuntero,  muito bom o site, lerei vários artigos, já está adicionado no favoritos
<ZNC> marmadeoli sim existe
<macfire> ubuntero,  e curtir no face!
<marmadeoli> ZNC, procurei aqui nas lojas e todas dizem que não. achei realmente meio improvável
<ZNC> marmadeoli, onde esta sua morada?
<ubuntero> macfire, aproveita e ouve o opencast
<ZNC> marmadeoli, aqui é meio interior e tem
<marmadeoli> agora é descobrir onde comprar... Fortaleza
<ZNC> marmadeoli, nao lembro o login do app da loja se nao via onde eles compra
<marmadeoli> ZNC cara, encontro facil DVI2VGA, mas HDMI2VGA não encontro aqui
<ZNC> mercado livre talvez?
<vvesley> ubuntero: modprobe - comando nao encontrado
<vvesley> |
<marmadeoli> valeu cara
<ZNC> marmadeoli, ok
<ubuntero> vvesley, o comando está certo
<vvesley> sim
<vvesley> modprobe
<peregrinator_six> giano, sai daqui que vc é "alemão"... :p
<macfire> meu empathy está com dificuldades de conectar no facebook!
<Geowany> MarconM: foi você que mandou aquele link do "como funciona o windows a saga completa"?
<MarconM> Geowany: sim
<MarconM> Geowany: porq
<Geowany> MarconM: to vendo aqui
<Geowany> maior putaria
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuahuhuehehua
<MarconM> Geowany: deu maior BO isso
<MarconM> no canal
<MarconM> tipo mandei pra o mvc eu acho
<MarconM> para ele ver
<MarconM> é bgem antigo neh
<MarconM> dae o outro la viu
<MarconM> e começou a falar
<MarconM> eu tinha saido ... quando voltei tava a discussao ... eu nao sabia por que ... depois de muit tempo eu fui falar com o cara e perguntar pro que da discussão
<MarconM> ele disse ... um loco mandou um video do windwos ... eu disse .... fui eu =-O
<MarconM> aeuhauehuauhuahuhuhuahuhauha
<Illuminati__> huashuahsuashaush
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> fala Illuminati__
<Illuminati__> eu quero ver esse lance ai do video
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany:
<MarconM> Geowany: passa para ele nao
<MarconM> aeuhauehueaheua
<Illuminati__> powwww
<Illuminati__> :(
<Geowany> pq?
<MarconM> Geowany: Illuminati__ é traidor
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: ta com o mac no pc
<Illuminati__> Porque?
<MarconM> aeuhuheuhaueahuhae
<MarconM> auehauheauhaueeheuheua
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: eu posso provar ... eu tenho o printscreen
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati__> owwwww
<MarconM> Illuminati__: sai dessa =D
<Illuminati__> essa fala é do Geowany
<Geowany> ja volto
<Illuminati__> nao copie ele
<Illuminati__> auahsuahsuas
<MarconM> ueahuhuahauhuehuhua
<MarconM> Geowany: foi mal
<Illuminati__> MarconM: A sua fala é " Ai que tudo"
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> kkkk
<MarconM> ai qui tudo *---*
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> o negocio é alugar o corpin
<Illuminati__> ops esqueci dos parametros kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> para ganhar a vida
<Illuminati__> eithaaaa
<MarconM> uehueheuheaueheuahaueha
<MarconM> nas horas vagas eu mecho com ubuntu
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Geowany> Illuminati__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eAeTPA8jvE
<MarconM> Geowany: Illuminati__ que fique bem claro q nao fui eu que postei agor
<MarconM> Illuminati__: Geowany xD
<MarconM> Illuminati__: o video é novo
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati__> novo ?
<Illuminati__> afff
<Illuminati__> deixa eu ligar meu windows 1.0
<MarconM> Geowany: Illuminati__ eu disse q ia dar um netbook para minha irma .... se ela usasse ubuntu
<MarconM> auehuaheuehehuh
<Geowany> MarconM: "eu não aguento mais, desde que chegou essa camera digital minha vida virou um inferno"
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati__> To vendo uma coisa aqui...só quem movimenta o irc o ubuntu é agente é ?
<Illuminati__> rsrsrs
<Geowany> e ele que é o responsavel (aponta pra entrada usb)
<MarconM> aeauhauhh
<MarconM> verdade
<Illuminati__> depois o bot sou eu né Geowany? rsrsrsrs
<Geowany> Illuminati__: rapaz...tecnicamente era pra conversarmos aqui, mas recomendo o ubuntu offtopic
<MarconM> verdade esse nego fica o dia inteiro on ( assobiando )
<Illuminati__> hum
<Illuminati__> jaja agente sai
<Illuminati__> até agora ninguem nos...enfim
<MarconM> Illuminati__: Geowany se alguem for kickado favor entrar no ubuntu offtopic
<Illuminati__> oba oba oba
<MarconM> auehauehuh
<Illuminati__> até agora nada
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> relaxa
<MarconM> nao olhem diretmente
<MarconM> para ele
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> adoro isso
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> !ping
<MarconM> --1
<MarconM> !ping
<MarconM> --'
<Illuminati__> como é isso ?
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> taeuaheuhuh
<Illuminati__> !ping
<MarconM> aeuaheauehauehauaeha
<MarconM> aeuhauhaeuhehaeuaha
<MarconM> so funfa com os bonitos
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati__> !Oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<MarconM> quem é macho
<MarconM> aeuhauhuhauh
<MarconM> aeuhauheuh
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati__> !Hello
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'Hello' not found
<Illuminati__> kkkkk
<Illuminati__> burro
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> !ui
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ui' not found
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> uehauehuhuhe
<Illuminati__> cara eu vou morrer de rir
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati__> !ping
<MarconM> cara agora é ingraçado quando voce liga na oi
<MarconM> ou melhor na vivo
<MarconM> eles dizem OIIII
<MarconM> auehauhauahueahuahahaa
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati__> !Tudo bom?
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'Tudo bom?' not found
<Illuminati__> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<Illuminati__> !Burro
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'Burro' not found
<MarconM> agnete ai ser kickado
<MarconM> aeuahuhu
<MarconM> daqui a poquin
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> e ae mac
<Illuminati__> u qui é
<MarconM> Illuminati__: ja para o ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati__, vc quem gosta, mais um pokemon pra vc colecionar... http://www.linuxfx.org/linuxfx/
<Illuminati__> peregrinator_six vou denunciar o site
<Illuminati__> o sony
<Illuminati__> nao pode ta la
<Illuminati__> haushaushaus
<peregrinator_six> Sonic animal... ¬¬
<Illuminati__> kkkk
<Illuminati__> vamo pro off
<Illuminati__> to la
<peregrinator_six> vai denunciar e nem sabe o nome do personagem...
<Illuminati__> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> sacanagem não...
<MarconM> auehauheua
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ele é doido
<MarconM> aeuahuheuha
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, pior, ele é brasileiro... ¬¬
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: auehauaehuehuha vamu pro off
<BAIXADASANTISTA> Alguem sabe um site pra eu comprar maquinas ubuntu root ???
<giano> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Illuminati> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Geowany> Alguém aí usa lxde?
<MarconM> to na parada =D
<MarconM> e ficando veim hj
<mvcirino> Tô na área e pelo jeito tem festa por aqui hoje! Parabéns MarconM :D
<MarconM> mvcirino: valeu cara .... to soh esperando a galera entrar para pegar o bolo
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<mvcirino> Pode deixar que hoje eu dou o bolo...
<mvcirino> vou dar o bolo em todo mundo e não vou responder nada
<mvcirino> uhahuAUHAauHAUHaUHAUHAUHUHuha
<MarconM> aueahuhahahuaea
<MarconM> esse d3l3t3 nao entra
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> adoro isso ^^
<MarconM> !ping
<MarconM> !oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<mvcirino> Dica do dia: Assinem a revista Information Week. Agora é mensal (rsrsrs), mas é de graça. A edição deste mês tem um monte de matérias interessantes. http://www.informationweek.com.br/ E também tem em versão PDF
<mvcirino> Agora, banho e começar o dia!
<MarconM> mvcirino: isso ae .... mais um dia de chuva
<MarconM> =/
<efratec> aew galera
<efratec> alguem teria um tutorial como integrar o netbeans com Postgreesql
<efratec> ??
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia
<mvcirino> Dia
<cisco-csco> hi guys !!!
<cisco-csco> i have a problem with daloradius
<cisco-csco> Database connection error
<cisco-csco> Error Message: DB Error: connect failed
<cisco-csco> Debug: [nativecode=Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111] ** mysql://radius:radpass@127.0.0.1/radius
<cisco-csco> can someone help me...
<mvcirino> Tá com cra de configuração, uma vez que não está conseguindo conexão com o banco de dados
<cisco-csco> então... o arquivo que estou configurando esta certo teoricamente... é o daloradius.conf.php...
<mvcirino> qual o endereço do servidor MYSQL  ?Não deveria ser localhost ?
<mvcirino> eu não conheço está aplicação, então as perguntas podem parecer bobas ....
<cisco-csco> o usuário do mysql foi validado no shell e esta ok...
<cisco-csco> na verdade o 127.0.0.1 é o localhost...
<mvcirino> o endereço do servidor é 127.0.0.1. o mesmo que localhost.
<mvcirino> No terminal digita
<mvcirino> mysql -u radius -p -h 127.0.0.1
<cisco-csco> pera
<mvcirino> e entra com a senha radpass
<cisco-csco> not
<cisco-csco> da erro
<mvcirino> bingo!
<cisco-csco> se coloco o localhost
<cisco-csco> dai conecta
<cisco-csco> hehehehe
<mvcirino> então configura como localhost ao invés de 127.0.0.1
<cisco-csco> blzzzzzzz....
<mvcirino> :D
<cisco-csco> pera que ja volto para ver se ficou ok
<mvcirino> ok. Depois me explica ai o que ele faz porque não entedi nada :P
<mvcirino> Bandas do dia: Reckless Love e Crazy Lixx
<felipejp2011> queria saber se alguem utiliza o suporte da canonical e se está satisfeito com o serviço
<mvcirino> Não conheço ninguém quem use.
<datacrusher> dia negada
<datacrusher> felipejp2011, suporte pago?
<mvcirino> Dia
<felipejp2011> sim
<MarconM> quem tem o celular motorola defy ae
<cisco-csco> <mvcirino>  funcionou blz.. o daloradius é como o dialup admin, um gerenciador de usuários integrado ao mysql, server para controlar a autenticação de usuários em hotspots, ou outro fins....
<cisco-csco> usa freeradius tbm claro
<mvcirino> Gostei de saber cisco-csco
<datacrusher> cisco-csco, vc ta usando certificado ?
<datacrusher> como ta a autenticacao ai, wpa2-enterprise?
<cisco-csco> <datacrusher>  não entendi....
<datacrusher> felipejp2011, nao conheco ninguem que use. mas se for usar linux como servidor e precisar de suporte pago recomendo ir pro red hat
<datacrusher> fazer um curso decente de sysadmin
<datacrusher> cisco-csco, vc ta com varios aps concentrados, e os usuarios autenticam na rede com estes usuarios correto?
<cisco-csco> exato
<felipejp2011> datacrusher, vc conhece alguem que use o ubuntu server mesmo sem suporte pago?
<Spiga> tete
<datacrusher> felipejp2011, poucos
<datacrusher> pessoalmente acho que se vc tem um conhecimento que seja básico no ubuntu, monte um servidor debian
<datacrusher> cisco-csco, mas eae, como é a autenticação ? wpa? wpa2? wpa2-enterprise?
<datacrusher> to apanhando pra criar um certificado pro radius
 * datacrusher sighs
<mvcirino> Tá chegando a hora do sorteio do bife!
<Illuminati> Bom dia !
<Illuminati> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> Illuminati: fala brother
<MarconM> Illuminati: cara acho q hj eu vou chegar atrasado a tarde ... to com muito sone
<MarconM> sono
<Illuminati> Diz ae hehehe
<MarconM> caramba acbou o café, vou ter que ir la pegar mais
<MarconM> Illuminati: soh para voce saber estou instalando o parallesl desktop aqui no ubuntu
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> lol
<Illuminati> eu to querendo resolver um problema do xorg ta consumindo 40% de processamento aqui
<MarconM> esse negocio de facul num é para min nao
<MarconM> Illuminati: acho q vou alugar o corpin ( risos )
<Illuminati> ixi
<datacrusher> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<datacrusher> há
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<datacrusher> q bom q acabou a xiitice do offtopic
<MarconM> Illuminati: datacrusher offtopic
<MarconM> aeuhaeuh
<MarconM> nao sei por que nao faz parte do canal
<MarconM> estou instalando no ubuntu
<MarconM> diz respeito ao sistema
<MarconM> e se nao funcionar
<MarconM> --'
<Illuminati> hummmm
<mvcirino> apt-get install almoço
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Illuminati> ixi
<MarconM> apt-get install xuta q é macumba
<Illuminati> apt-get update
<Illuminati> acordei agora
<Illuminati> huahsuah
<MarconM> apt-ger wake-up
<D3l3t3> Illuminati ae
<Illuminati> O d3l3t3 voltou do wc agora
<Illuminati> eeeeeeeee
<D3l3t3>  ae
<MarconM> lol
<D3l3t3> Ae
<MarconM> D3l3t3: e ae eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mano veio
<D3l3t3> IRC pelo celular ;P
<MarconM> --'
<Illuminati> meu mac " ai que tudooo"
<D3l3t3> Entrei so pra da um alo.
<D3l3t3> haha
<D3l3t3> To viajando.
<D3l3t3> \o
<Illuminati> ah blz
<MarconM> Illuminati: --' isso é meu
<MarconM> D3l3t3: voce é viajado
<MarconM> ^^
<D3l3t3> MarconM hhauaaua
<D3l3t3> Illuminati MarconM  Fuiii... mais tarde volto. vlwss
<MarconM> ping
<MarconM> ops....
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> !oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<D3l3t3> !tchau
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'tchau' not found
<D3l3t3> hauuaahaua
<MarconM> D3l3t3: aeuhauehauaeahua... nao sabe
<MarconM> aeuhaueahe
<Illuminati> Serial: GNE747-B2KJ82-8GAW8F-0TTB0H-SWE0BJ STW
<liberie> ?
<Illuminati> liberie: Mandei pra lugar errado srsrs
<Illuminati> TODOS: Hoje é o ANIVERSARIO do MarconM....
<MarconM> --'
<MarconM> --'
<Illuminati_> TODOS: Hoje é o ANIVERSARIO do MarconM....
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Pessoal, alguém sabe um aplicativo para converter vídeo?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> ou um scrypt
<MarconM> Jorge_Ctba_PR: Kdenlive
<MarconM> Pitive
<MarconM> Jorge_Ctba_PR: quer converter do que > para que
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> wmv para 3gp
<MarconM> Jorge_Ctba_PR: esse formato eu nao tenho certeza ... mas entra la e procura kdenlive .. acreito que tenha sim
<MarconM> Jorge_Ctba_PR: eu uso ele em casa para editar os tutorial
<Setthy> Jorge_Ctba_PR tem o WinFF,... converte para varios tipos,.. so da um confirmada 3gp e etc
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Muito grato MarconM  e Setthy, darei uma olhada nas indicações.
<MarconM> Jorge_Ctba_PR: ok ... depois volte e diga se funcionou para voce
<Setthy> Jorge_ da uma olhada num tal de "Artista Transcode" tbm,...
<Setthy> ops Arista
<Setthy> Jorge_Ctba_PR,... "Arista Transcode", e não "Artista" hauhaua
<liberie> rapa
<liberie> essa de artista transcode e meio complicado
<diegocn> galera, o ubuntu 64bits só roda em amd?
<MarconM> Setthy: aeuahuahauahauaha
<mvcirino> diegocn, não. A versão 64-bits roda em Intel também
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Ae, baixei o Arista, o problema é: como instalar? veio compactado, já extraí, e agora?
<ZNC> Jorge_Ctba_PR leia o readme ou o install ou o todo
<ZNC> boa sorte
<Setthy> Jorge_Ctba_PR vc baixou por onde?... pela central de programas do ubuntu?... por ele instala automaticamente
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> ZNC, Até tem um readme, mas com extensão .md, não abriu!
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Setthy, baixei pelo site
<Setthy> Jorge_Ctba_PR, na central tem ele,... é pequeno,... 10 segundos ta instalado
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Setthy, acabei de mandar ver. valeu mesmo
<fslima0> alguem aqui ja ouviu falar do cbt nuggets?
<ZNC> www.cbtnuggets.com
<liberie> o meu com molho BBQ ta
<ZNC> Jorge_Ctba_PR, segue o que o Setthy disse :-D
<liberie> ;)
<ZNC> oi liberie :)
<liberie> fslima0: voce pode criar um trial account e tirar suas proprias conclusoes
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Outro problema, n abrir a partição ntfs sem pedir senha, dá pra bloquear?
<fslima0> blah cara.. ZNC
<fslima0> obrigado pela informacao
<ZNC> Jorge_Ctba_PR, nao
<ZNC> o nautilus é assim mesmo
<gabezao> Jorge_Ctba_PR,
<gabezao> cole sua fstab
<gabezao> cat /etc/fstab
<gabezao> e linha que corresponde sua partiçao!
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> gabezao, O pior é que no fstab não há referências à partição ntfs!
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Há aplicativo gráfico para gerenciar isto?
<gabezao> não conheço.
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> No meu fstab só aparecem as partições linux e cdroom
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Algum outro arquivo que guarde tais configs.?
<gabezao> Jorge_Ctba_PR,
<gabezao> não, mas faz o seguinte..
<gabezao> monte a partiçao...
<gabezao> pelo ubuntu
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> ela está montada, automaticamente ao iniciar
<gabezao> ok
<gabezao> então de um: mount
<gabezao> e cole a linha q ela esta
<ZNC> :-) /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy
<ZNC> nao me recordo se é ai, da uma verificada
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> linha, se refere ao endereço da partição, /media/local?
<gabezao> sim
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> ok
<gabezao> ?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> gabezao, feito, e retornou que já está montada
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> e mostrou referência ao mtab
<gabezao> me cola aqui
<gabezao> deixa eu ver
<gabezao> ;P
<rafaelstanley> preciso rodar um cron mas o servidor não me da acesso, existe alguma solução?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> olha a linha mo mtab referente à partição:
<gabezao> rodar um cron ou aguentar uma tarefafa rafaelstanley ?:P
<rafaelstanley> gabezao,
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> gabezao, /dev/sda4 /media/ArquivosWin fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<rafaelstanley> tipo... eu tenho que usar o cron em um servidor compartilhado na locaweb para executar um script, mas como a locaweb não me da acesso e o cron dela roda apenas 1x por dia, e o cron será de 1 em 1 minuto, eu terei que achar outra solução
<rafaelstanley> talvez se eu rodasse um cron em outro servidor, existe tipo um cURL que eu possa colocar a url em vez do caminho?
<gabezao> cron de 1 em 1 minuto = GAMBIARRA
<rafaelstanley> sei lá o.O
<gabezao> OEOHAAHOHOEHOEAHOEA
<rafaelstanley> não é gambiarra
<rafaelstanley> tipo é um script que salva no banco de dados os feeds do twitters
<rafaelstanley> ai qnd tem mto acesso ele explode o limite
<gabezao> crie um script entao
<gabezao> deixa ele loop
<gabezao> com sleep de 1 minuto
<gabezao> :)
<liberie> POG
 * tania is away: :)
<rafaelstanley> não tem como eu deixar em um servidor externo
<rafaelstanley> ?
<rafaelstanley> tipo, script.php no servidor da locaweb e em um servidor que sou root deixo
<rafaelstanley> o cron
<liberie> bem usa um VPS
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> gabezao, conseguiu ver o q tenho q alterar no mtab para n montar sem pedir senha?
<liberie> voce faz o que quiser
<liberie> agora fazer script para collector de 1 min em PHP
<liberie> hehehe POGzao 'bazico'
<rafaelstanley> cara
<rafaelstanley> o.O
<rafaelstanley> vc entendeu oq eu disse?
<gabezao> então, tenta adicionar essa linha no fstab
<rafaelstanley> me diz uma maneira
<rafaelstanley> UMA
<rafaelstanley> que nao exploda o limite de feeds do twitter
<liberie> o proprio gabezao ja falou
<rafaelstanley> em um site com mtos acessos?
<liberie> faça um script em bash
<liberie> e deixe em loop
<rafaelstanley> ta mas ai precisaria
<rafaelstanley> saber de shell script
<rafaelstanley> e não sei, sou programador php
<rafaelstanley> nao qro perder tanto tempo com isso
<rafaelstanley> qria tipo executar o cron em um servidor
<rafaelstanley> soq inves de apontar o caminho
<gabezao> adicione no cron então
<rafaelstanley> apontar uma url
<gabezao> cron -e
<rafaelstanley> não funciona?
<rafaelstanley> mano
<rafaelstanley> ...
<gabezao> qual a msg de erro qnd vc tenta adicionar um cron?
<rafaelstanley> permissão
<gabezao> vc tenta na crontab ou no cron -e ?
<rafaelstanley> eu NÃO tenho permissão de usar cron no lixo do servidor da locaweb
<liberie> entao arruma outro server
<liberie> simples
<ZNC> senhores tenham calma
<rafaelstanley> ZNC, eh foda cara tu pergunta uma coisa nego fala asneira
<rafaelstanley> trampar com cliente nao é assim
<rafaelstanley> velho
<ZNC> rafaelstanley, calma
<gabezao> a gente da uma soluçao para o cara, mas ele quer do jeito dele
<rafaelstanley> gabezao,
<gabezao> então não pergunte, vai pesquisar.
<ZNC> rafaelstanley, poderia funcionar vc faz um script simples coloca no nohup
<gabezao> porra, eu não xoramingando no canal
<gabezao> OEHAHOEHO
<liberie> haaha
<ZNC> #!/bin/sh
<liberie> esse # e divertido :)
<ZNC> sleep 1
<ZNC> arquivo.extensao
<ZNC> e coloca para ficar repetindo
<rafaelstanley> hmm
<ZNC> , preciso sair, fui
<rafaelstanley> legal ZNC
<rafaelstanley> abraço brother
<gabezao> while true;do #AMERDAQUELEQUERFAZER; sleep1; done
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<gabezao> em 1 linha, MAS ELE NAO QUER APRENDER BASH, POIS VAI PERDER 10 MINUTOS
<gabezao> DA VIDA DE POG
<gabezao> DELE.
<gabezao> porra.
<rafaelstanley> cara
<rafaelstanley> não é perder
<rafaelstanley> mas eu sou CLT
<rafaelstanley> os jobs nao podem esperar
<rafaelstanley> nao eh tão simples
<gabezao> simples é, você que complica
<rafaelstanley> não depende doq eu QUERO
<liberie> so o tempo que passou no IRC
<gabezao> vai dar uma soluçao porca.
<rafaelstanley> e sim doq me pedem
<gabezao> é liberie, tempo pra discutir ele tem
<gabezao> mas pra aprender não.
<liberie> voce ja teria visto como fazer o loop necessario
<gabezao> OEHAHOE
<rafaelstanley> talvez tenha pessoas como o ZNC dipostos a ajudar
<rafaelstanley> ao inves de pagar
<rafaelstanley> de hackerzinho
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<gabezao> <gabezao> crie um script entao
<gabezao> <gabezao> deixa ele loop
<gabezao> <gabezao> com sleep de 1 minuto
<gabezao> <gabezao> :)
<gabezao> <ZNC> sleep 1
<gabezao> eu falei a soluçao
<gabezao> 10 minutos antes
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> aslsaklsaksa
<gabezao> mas vc queria feito.
<liberie> gabezao: o ZNC estava fazendo um cut and paste
<liberie> isso e muito util para POGs
<gabezao> então larga a mão da CLT e me da o serviço
<liberie> ;)
<gabezao> q eu faço
<gabezao> EOHAAHOE
<rafaelstanley> lol
<rafaelstanley> liberie, vc programa?
<liberie> nao em php
<rafaelstanley> em que?
<liberie> nao faz meu genero
<liberie> Python
<rafaelstanley> massa
<ZNC> nossa q coisa,
<ZNC> ubuntu gente ubuntu
<liberie> ZNC: com certeza :)
<rafaelstanley> foda é a falta de humildade
<rafaelstanley> por isso essa porra de pais nao vai pra frente
<liberie> rafaelstanley: falta , cara ja falaram trocentas
<liberie> vezes o que voce precisa fazer
<liberie> apenas nao foi colocado um cut and paste
<rafaelstanley> rlx
<liberie> de resto foi colocada todas as cartas na manga
<liberie> do que voce precisa pescar
<rafaelstanley> eu ja peguei aqui uma solução, mas em todo caso, valeu
<liberie> agora se voce ja quer o peixe frito e tratado
<liberie> ai o papo e outro
<liberie> :)
<rafaelstanley> não to querendo o peixe frito, mas acho bacana ter opções para dps pesquisar a melhor forma
<rafaelstanley> e aqui tem mta gente capacitada
<liberie> todas as opcoes foram dadas
<rafaelstanley> mas sussa
<ZNC> vamos ver ate quando este assunto ira estender, peso que não percam muito tempo com um assunto q nao vai levar a nada
<ZNC> afk
<gabezao> peso
<liberie> ZNC: com certeza
<liberie> co menos que isso ja teria achado uma solução
<ZNC> gabezao, mals, mas vc nao é meu professor de ptbr
<ZNC> entao :-)
<gabe`work> eu só tentei entender
<gabe`work> OEAHOE
<ZNC> liberie, (Y) yes
<liberie> pow ultimamente ate estou precisando manter a escrita em pt-br
<liberie> 11 anos ja fora do BR esta começando a falhar :(
<ZNC> liberie, isto é otimo :)
<ZNC> bem, ate logo
<liberie> falow
<liberie> boa tarde por ai
<liberie> ja estou de saida tambem fim de expediente quase
<liberie> 5:30PM
<liberie> POGueiro: pow ate rima com blogueiro que e quase a mesma coisa
<liberie> cut and paste de um com os outros
<POGueiro> aaaaaaaaa, mas meu blog não liberie ;~
<liberie> POGueiro: sao raros esses hoje em dia
<liberie> ;)
<POGueiro> vou te passar no pvt
<POGueiro> tu da um bizu
<ZNC> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> ia galera do mal
<MarconM> mvcirino: ta ae
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, vai arrumar uma louça pra lavar ou um arroz pra catar... :P
<MarconM> --'
<mvcirino> Tõ sim
<mvcirino> Tá na hora do bolo ?
<MarconM> eu to instalando um programa aqui
<MarconM> aeuhauh
<MarconM> mvcirino: ele da erro na instalação e manda ver o log
<MarconM> eu olhei ,... mas nao sei o que é
<MarconM> aeuaheahahuha
<mvcirino> que programa  ? Que log ? :P
<MarconM> mvcirino: todo mundo hj resolveu me perguntar desse maldito bolo
<MarconM> q odio
<datacrusher> liberie, ta onde mesmo?
<MarconM> mvcirino: viu o programa la
<MarconM> ou ta vendo gibi ainda
<MarconM> =D
<mvcirino> Tô baixando  o programa. Gostei do video
<MarconM> conseguiu ae
<MarconM> eu te mandava
<MarconM> mvcirino: voce ta usando ubuntu neh
<MarconM> ?
<mvcirino> isso. 10.10
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> mvcirino: eu tambem ... tenta instalar ae e me fala se der erro de configuração
<mvcirino> ok. Mais uns 15 minutos pra acabar
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> mvcirino: eu to fazendo update dele
<MarconM> mvcirino: sudo sh parallels-desktop-4.run
<MarconM> =D
<diegocn> boa tarde pessoal
<diegocn> esses dias atras alguem estava com uma duvida referente ao compiz... as vezes some a barra de titulo dos programas abertos e disseram que era o gerenciador do compiz
<diegocn> eu queria saber se é isso mesmo
 * tania is back (gone 03:08:04)
<MarconM> d3
<valdineysr> boa tarde a todos
<valdineysr> olá pessoal preciso de uma ajuda com cotas de disco
<valdineysr> alguém se habilita
<valdineysr> não consigo aplicar cotas de dicos adequadamente
<valdineysr> alô tem alguém ai ?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Preciso desativar a montagem automática de uma particao ntfs, quem tem a dica?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> no fstab não há referência à partição, somente no mtab
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> e não faço idéia do que alterar na linha da particao
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> a linha é: /dev/sda4 /media/ArquivosWin fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> do jeito que está, monta auto, com permissão de escrita
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> que nao auto, e que peça senha root para montar
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Alguém tem idéia e queira ajudar?
<Setthy> <Jorge_Ctba_PR> faz o seguinte
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Setthy, diga
<Setthy> <Jorge_Ctba_PR> Abra o terminal e digite:
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> aberto
<Setthy> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config pmount
<pqatsi> oia o pog
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> deixo montada mesmo a particao?
<pqatsi> Jorge_Ctba_PR: primeira pergunta
<pqatsi> qual seu problema com a automontagem considerando que voce ta usando um desktop
<felipecunha> desde quando temos o time de arte?
<pqatsi> e segundo, arranca os users que nao podem montar do grupo disk
<pqatsi> quando voce ajusta as credenciais de usuario no painel de usuarios do ubuntu, ele permite controlar isso
<pqatsi> pra cada usuario
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> nao quero q monte auto, por questões pessoais
<pqatsi> mimimis a parte, o processo é esse
<mvcirino> veja se resolve http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9207234&postcount=4
<Fixo> !Paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Fixo> placa mae de marca "nao suportada" costuma dar kernel panic ?
<UdontKnow> depende
<UdontKnow> nao da pra saber dizendo so isso
<Fixo> to tentando o dia todo instalar o ubuntu aki depois de trocar a MB
<Fixo> ubuntu 10.10
<Fixo> toda hora da kernel panic
<UdontKnow> ja rodou um memtest86+ ?
<Fixo> agora a noite q instalou legalzinho, e as atualizaçoes tambem... na hora q eu botei os "restricted extras" pronto... panic
<Fixo> ainda nao...
<Fixo> mas pelo Windows ta rodando perfeitamente
<pqatsi> dmesg e bom
<pqatsi> imagem do dump tb
<darkfull> Galera blz?
<darkfull> Posso pedir uma ajuda para vocês?
<felipecunha> como eu traduzo pacotes usando o rosetta?
<ZNC> darkfull, pode perguntar sim :-D
<darkfull> algum tempo montei um site para escrever artigos, postar videos, notícias etc, gostária de divulgar aqui meu site,
<darkfull> posso?
<ZNC> acredito q nao
<ZNC> mas fale com o pessoal q aparecer na lista /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list
<darkfull> bom não irei postar links aqui, mais quem tiver interesse de entrar lá, usuarios podem escrever artigos, enviar videos etc... só pesquisar no google 4Security...
<darkfull> conto com ajuda de vocês... ;)
<ZNC> darkfull, esse mesmo? http://www.4security.com.br
<darkfull> sim
<darkfull> pessoal da uma força lá
<darkfull> envie dicas
<darkfull> estou trabalhando sozinho no site
<ZNC> mmm http://www.4security.com.br/2011/03/21/kde-no-google-summer-of-code-2011/
<ZNC> ;) kde sempre
<darkfull> estou acando a parte de envio de videos
<darkfull> usuarios poderam enviar videos, criar canais, tipo o youtube,
<ZNC> felipecunha refere-se ao rosetta do launchpad certo?
<felipecunha> ZNC, sim
<ZNC> bom vc entra em um 'time de tradução' e depois so seguir
<felipecunha> ZNC, eu já segui todos estes passos
<ZNC> e nao conseguiu?
<ZNC> https://launchpad.net/~arcana karma 35 :S
<felipecunha> eu devo seguir algun link pra iniciar a tradução?
<Fixo> cara
<Fixo> vc quer traduzir o ubuntu?
<Fixo> ou outro software
<Fixo> ?
<Fixo> tem uma wiki do time de traduçao
<felipecunha> eu só quero aprender a traduzir
<felipecunha> mas
<felipecunha> pode ser o ubuntu!
<Fixo> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeTraducao
<Fixo> felipecunha:  da uma olhada ae =)
<felipecunha> eu já vi...
<felipecunha> mas
<felipecunha> algumas páginas que tento acessar diz: "This page does not exist yet"
<tsnovo> olá pessoal,quero saber como resolve o problema do ubuntu está reconhecendo as placas de audio trocadas
<roni> Agradeço a atençãodesde já!@
<Arch__> Geowany,
<Arch__> * insert saiu (Ping timeout: 250 seconds)
<Arch__> ops
<Arch__> Geowany,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0AqD_TtMMs
<Geowany> beleza Arch__?
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> e tu?
<Geowany> to lendo aqui sobre o freebsd
<Geowany> to com ele instalado numa vm, vou começar os estudos
<Arch__> vai na fé XD
<Illuminati> Alguém aqui sabe configurar Hub Usb de 4 portas ? Não estou conseguindo :(
<pqatsi> hub n tem q configurar
<pqatsi> se n reconhece, ta queimado
<Illuminati> huashausha
<ZNC> 'ou mal colocado na placa mae'
<Illuminati> só se n ubuntu ta queimando porque no debian e fedora funciona
<Illuminati> ah e no ruindows tb
<ZNC> ssrrsrs
<Illuminati> pow...foi muito triste....alguem mais ? srsrs
<pqatsi> Illuminati: hub nao tem que configurar
<pqatsi> novamente
<pqatsi> se vc quiser ver o que há, confira no dmesg
<pqatsi> mas hub nao tem configuracao
<Illuminati> e novamente eu digo a mesma coisa...ele esta funcionando normalmente...do contrario nao funcionaria em outros sistemas operacionais...
<Geowany> pqatsi: tu usas freebsd?
<Illuminati> Galera...vlw vou pro Google..
<ZNC> * Ligação falhou. Erro: Conexão recusada, eita :-|
<pqatsi> [24/03-20:25:10] < Illuminati> e novamente eu digo a mesma coisa...ele esta funcionando normalmente...do contrario nao funcionaria em outros sistemas operacionais...
<pqatsi> [24/03-20:24:58] < pqatsi> se vc quiser ver o que há, confira no dmesg
<pqatsi> se vc acha que é algo do ubuntu
<pqatsi> confira no dmes
<pqatsi> g
<pqatsi> !pastebinit | Illuminati
<ubottu-br> Illuminati: pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<pqatsi> Geowany: tem tempo q n encosto em um
<pqatsi> pq?
<Geowany> to querendo aproveitar que to de ferias, de cabeça fria e dar uma estudada nele
<Geowany> mas as vezes fico é pensando em saber se vale a pena ou não
<pqatsi> como sistema de uso geral, o ubuntu é mais pratico
<pqatsi> mas e muito bom pra aprender sobre SOs que prestam
<pqatsi> (E sim, estou neste caso excluindo o kernel linux da lista dos kerneis que prestam)
<Geowany> pqatsi: é uma merda mesmo
<Geowany> pqatsi: eu não sou devel, sei o básico do básico de programação
<Geowany> mas sei que ele é cheio de uns FIX ME
<pqatsi> nem por isso
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> ah cara, escrotice todo SO tem
<pqatsi> xo te mostrar uma legal do openbsd que soltaram esses dias no irc
<Geowany> pqatsi: o que fico mais puto é ter que baixar uma lib de 20K, e por isso ter que baixar um kernel com mais de 60Mb
<pqatsi> linha 93
<Geowany> sendo que desses 60Mb não se usa 10Mb
<Geowany> já que o resto dos módulos não se usa
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> isso e o de menos
<pqatsi> e eu diria que é mimimi seu
<ZNC> alguem teve problema para rodar o hybrid no ubuntu server?
<Geowany> pqatsi: kkkkkkk
<Geowany> pqatsi: eu sei...isso é o de menos
<Geowany> não vou falar aqui das outras coisas que acho escrotas
<Illuminati> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Geowany> pqatsi: fale aí a do openbsd
<Geowany> pelo que eu fiquei sabendo, falaram que tinha um backdoor nele
<Geowany> do fbi
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> ja disse o que queria comentar :d
<Geowany> pqatsi: e é justo o que o sistema "defende com unhas e dentes" que é segurança
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> mas o negocio e complicado Geowany
<Geowany> sistema seguro é sistema desligado
<pqatsi> começa por ai
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> nem assim
<Arch__> aliás
<pqatsi> da pra roubar o HD :D
<Geowany> quem me garante que no kernel do linux não tem?
<Arch__> esse backdoor nunca existiu
<Arch__> e se existiu
<Arch__> foi na década de 90
<Geowany> porque eu não tenho tempo de analisar linha por linha do codigo...vc tem?
<Arch__> já se passou mais de 10 anos
<pqatsi> Geowany: seu ponto e valido
<Arch__> e o código do software em questão já não é mais o mesmo =_=
<pqatsi> mas isso também confirma o que disse sobre o buraco  ser mais embaixo
<ZNC>  hybrid no ubuntu server nao permite clientes fazer conexão 'Ligação falhou. Erro: Conexão recusada', mas como local host vai, apache e ssh estao rodando normal no servidor q encontra-se com firewall e apps de segurança desativados
<Arch__> http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/experts-openbsd-backdoor-allegations-almost-certainly-false-121510
<ZNC> ops esqueci do '?' no final srrs
<ZNC> ninguem ? :-P
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-25
<dtcrshr> alguem ai teve problemas com netbook remix 10.10 + wpa2 enterprise (sem certificado)
<MarconM> Illuminati: e ae bro
<MarconM> Illuminati: pensi numa chuva aqui " q odio "
<dfalcao> buenas
<tsnovo> problema com reconhecimento de video
<tsnovo> de audio desculpa
<tsnovo> aparece duas placas
<tsnovo> só que reconhecem inversas
<tsnovo> como faz para concertar?
<pqatsi> hein?
<tsnovo> pqatsi, oi cara
<tsnovo> olha tipo assim
<tsnovo> reconhecem duas placas de audio
<tsnovo> só que é trocada
<pqatsi> e dai?
<pqatsi> so selecionar a sua e pronto
<pqatsi> ele mantem a selecao
<tsnovo> se eu coloco a on reconhece a off
<tsnovo> entendeu?
<pqatsi> quer uma dica?
<pqatsi> desabilita a onboard na bios
<tsnovo> sim
<pqatsi> pronto
<pqatsi> :D
<tsnovo> você entendeu não entendeu?
<tsnovo> se eu escolher a on tenho que colocar o cabo na off
<tsnovo> só que as que tem efeitos é a off
<tsnovo> então dá no mesmo
<pqatsi> o ceus...
<pqatsi> DESATIVA A ON NA BIOS
<tsnovo> eu tentendi
<tsnovo> só que é o seguinte
<pqatsi> ai minhas bolas
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> desativa la primeiro
<pqatsi> depois vc conversa
<pqatsi> ;)
<tsnovo> okay
<skull> opa
<tsnovo> sim...
<tsnovo> eu tirei a placa on no bios
<tsnovo> e continua no mesmo
<tsnovo> só aparece a off mais com os efeitos da on
<tsnovo> pqatsi, e agora?
<tsnovo> pqatsi, oque devo fazer agora?já desabilitei minha placa na bios
<pqatsi> lsmod | grep snd
<pqatsi> o que aparece?
<darouca> Boa noite galera... Tudo bem?
<darouca> Se esse Netbook não funcionar agora eu jogo ele do decimo quinto andar... ¬¬
<pqatsi> joga nao
<pqatsi> me da ele q eu preciso de um e to sem grana
<darouca> pqatsi, hahahahaha... Mas essa tranqueira está me tirando do sério!
<pqatsi> wth?
<darouca> pqatsi, Eu acho que o iso veio corrompido e eu me matei o dia inteiro com ele pra instalar...
<pqatsi> ue
<darouca> pqatsi, Acabou de acabar um novo down... Vou testar
<pqatsi> nao conferiu o SHA1?
<pqatsi> tira o hash
<pqatsi> pra voce ver se nao corrompeu
<darouca> pqatsi, Então... Tem um detalhe... Sou meio leigo... Meio não... Inteiro...
<darouca> pqatsi, Como vejo esse trem ai?
<pqatsi> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConferindoMd5
<pqatsi> procurar no google as vezes é bom :D
<darouca> pqatsi, Mas eu nem sabia que tinha... O que mas faço é google
<pqatsi> confere isso ai
<darouca> pqatsi, Não bateu! Me ferrei? De novo?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> evite paralelizar download
<pqatsi> e use torrent
<pqatsi> torrent verifica o hash por partes
<pqatsi> ai ele rebaixa so o que corromper
<pqatsi> e nao a imagem inteira
<darouca> pqatsi, Não paralisei... Mas não usei torrent... Vou pegar via ele agora então...
<pqatsi> use isso ao seu favor
<darouca> pqatsi, Valeu a dica... Eu não conhecia... Usarei muito...
<tsnovo> problema com reconhecimento de driven de audio
<tsnovo> alguem pode me ajudar
<pqatsi> tsnovo: explique seu problema logo de primeira. se alguem souber, alguem ira ajudar
<tsnovo> meu driven de audio off está reconhecendo no lugar do on
<pqatsi> darouca: torrent on veins :D
<darouca> pqatsi, Seria possivel ao eu mandar baixar um torrent ele ver que eu já tenho o iso e só baixar as partes com problemas?
<pqatsi> cara, nunca tentei
<pqatsi> mas coloca a iso na mesma pasta que baixar o torrent
<pqatsi> ve se ele complementa e tira o hash
<darouca> pqatsi, Fazendo...
<darouca> pqatsi, Deu certo... Faltou poucas partes e o Torrent pegou... o hash bateu... \o/
<pqatsi> \o/
<pqatsi> Rock and roll!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, rsrrsrsrs...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: aew
<darouca> Tudo no pendrive... Será que o note sobrevive? Fique e verás o próximo capitulo...
<pqatsi> ptl: aoooooooooooow
<spaceonline> tem como voltar um apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sans> Boa noite
<EeveeTrainer> oi belo
<sans> Blz?
<EeveeTrainer> td bm cm vc?
<darouca> Sei que pqatsi saiu... Mas valeu pelo suporte! Deu certo aqui!!! ;)
<sans> Bom tn
<sans> tb
<EeveeTrainer> sim qual a cor dos seus olhos?
<sans> Olhos de jabuti
<sans> jabuticaba
<sans> kkk
<EeveeTrainer> ??
<sans> pretos
<EeveeTrainer> olhos pretos??
<sans> Sim
<EeveeTrainer> o_O
<sans> Não
<sans> O_O
<EeveeTrainer> O_o
<sans> o_o
<sans> O_O
<sans> -_-
<spaceonline> aff, tem como voltar um dist-upgrade ? atualizei meu servidor debian e todos sites cairam ... afff ... maldito dist-upgrade fudeu apache e uma porrada de coisas
<sans> Rs
<EeveeTrainer> você tem um pénis circuncidado ou incircunciso?
<sans> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sans> Essa é boa
<sans> Spaceonline
<darouca> Eu queria saber o que uma pessoa que compra um Netbook com 4GB de Memoria Flash tem na cabeça... Juro que eu queria...
<sans> tente o mantenedor do sistema
<spaceonline> sans, essa hr isso foi acontecer ... pqp
<sans> O Ubuntu Tweak tb é bom limpador
<spaceonline> só shell
<sans> xí
<sans> aí fú
<EeveeTrainer> sans
<EeveeTrainer> how old are you
<sans> 33 years
<Nilodanx521> http://pastebin.com/2w1GPp3B »» QUEM ME AJUDA AKI!!!
<sans> iluminati
<sans> Ajuda aí tb quero entrar pro 6
<sans> Quero ser iluminati tb
<sans> dá uma forcinha aí
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, conseguiu resolver?
<Nilodanx521> não larguei de mão
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, tenta um sudo apt-get install -f
<Nilodanx521> :-D se fosse no arch eu tava olhando o pkgbuild pra ver o erro porem no ubuntu não gosto de bizoiá!!!
<Nilodanx521> kk
<darouca> Resolvi o netbook horrivel... Agora quero ver o K6 II rodar o Stoq... hahahaha
<Nilodanx521> hum booa vou ver isso
<Nilodanx521> http://pastebin.com/61jS3BWg
<Nilodanx521> olha ae
<Nilodanx521> mais um erro
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, o comando é só sudo apt-get install -f não bote o pacote
<Illuminati> Galera...preciso de opinião de vocês para HD em Notebook qual melhor? Samsung ou WesternDigital?
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, os dois em minha opinião.
<Nilodanx521> agora são 2 pacotes que estão na lista
<Illuminati> peregrinator_six: Como eu faço pra descobrir o modelo do meu hd ?
<Nilodanx521> pra atualizar
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, Disk Utility
<Illuminati> hum é vero
<peregrinator_six> sistema-adiministração-disk utiliti
<Illuminati> eu ja achei aqui hehe valeu
<MarconM> Illuminati: ja foi perguntar para outro
<MarconM> Illuminati: ooooo homi confuso
<MarconM> Illuminati: voce ta usando mac agora
<MarconM> tem que entrar no canal #apple
<MarconM> aeuhuh
<willianalberto> Alguem pode me ajudar? Meu firefox 4 não quer mais abrir
<gabezao> web_knows,
<gabezao> willianalberto,
<gabezao> tenta rodar ele pelo terminal
<gabezao> e veja pq ele nao abre..
<willianalberto> deu esse erro
<willianalberto> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/firefox-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_sw_params_get_start_threshold, version ALSA_0.9.0rc4 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<willianalberto> agora pouco eu atualizei meu ubuntu
<MarconM> willianalberto: remove ele e reinstala
<gabezao> isso não vai adiantar..
<gabezao> é uma lib.
<wpjunior2710> Andre_Gondim: quanto tempo
<gabezao> deu alguma zica com a libalsa...
<Andre_Gondim> wpjunior2710, :D
<willianalberto> tem conserto?
<wpjunior2710> eu sou o antigo n3rd3x que ficava aqui no forum
<willianalberto> Pessoal, em relação ao firefox 4 não obtive exito, mas exclui o PPA dele e instalei o firefox 3.6, agora está executando normalmente
<MarconM> willianalberto: usa GC msm ... é o melhor
<MarconM> Illuminati_:
<MarconM> aeuheu
<Illuminati_> #geralzao
<giano> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<giano> !sudo
<ubottu-br> sudo é um comando para executar programas de linha de comando com privilégios de superusuário ("root") (veja também !cli ). Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo para maiores informações. Problemas? http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo (links em Inglês)
<giano> !cli
<ubottu-br> O terminal do linux ou interface de linha de comando é muito poderoso. Abra um terminal em Aplicações -> Acessórios -> Terminal (Gnome) ou K-menu -> Sistema -> Konsole (KDE). Guia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal (em Inglês) ou digite no terminal: man intro
<giano> !arch
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'arch' not found
<giano> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<giano> !su
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'su' not found
<giano> !sudo su
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'sudo su' not found
<giano> !sudo
<ubottu-br> sudo é um comando para executar programas de linha de comando com privilégios de superusuário ("root") (veja também !cli ). Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo para maiores informações. Problemas? http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo (links em Inglês)
<root> comequieh? sudo su?
<root> escolhe um ou outro po
<root> giano:
<mvcirino> Bom dia pessoal. Mais um dia chato na cidade chata!
<giano> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> bom dia para todos
<arthur_> ...
<POGueiro> ...
<mvcirino> MarconM, tentei instalar o parallels desktop no meu note, que é suportado, mas dá o mesmo erro de compilação que no hardware não suportado. Não rolou não...
<MarconM> mvcirino: eu tentei de tudo
<MarconM> mvcirino: o illuminati disse q erro de kernel
<MarconM> mvcirino: os cara la instalaram no debian e foi normal e no CentOS tambem
<MarconM> mvcirino: mas nao deleta nao ... ou to testando aqui se eu conseguir te aviso
<mvcirino> xiii... então não vai rolar no ubuntu. De qualquer forma, mandei um relatório de erro
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> mvcirino: to testando o linux mint aqui
<MarconM> o irmao do ubuntu
<mvcirino> Na minha máquina não rolou nem o mint e nem o epidemic. Travam direto
<mvcirino> Mas gostei do menu do mint
<MarconM> mas ele tem verias versoes
<MarconM> ubuntu based e debian based
<MarconM> tem lxde, gnome, kde e xcfe
<mvcirino> Baixei a versão baseada em Ubuntu  e mesmo assim não deu. Sobre o menu, http://www.sulmg.com.br/dicas/linux/88-instalar-o-menu-do-linux-mint-no-ubuntu-1010.html
<MarconM> mvcirino: que desktop voce usa
<MarconM> gnome
<mvcirino> gnome, sempre!
<MarconM> mvcirino: ptv
<MarconM> auhuha.....pvt
<giano> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> giano: adoro isso
<MarconM> aeuhaueheueha
<MarconM> Geowany:
<Geowany> fala
<Geowany> acabei de acordar
<Geowany> já volto
<MarconM> Gaeuahuahauea
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> depois te pergunto
<insert> !marco
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'marco' not found
<giano> eu tanbem
<giano> !giano
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'giano' not found
<giano> !bola
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bola' not found
<MarconM> giano: teve infancia nao
<giano> !xterm
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'xterm' not found
<MarconM> aeuaheuhauha
<giano> eu migrei definitivo pra arch linux
<MarconM> giano: to pensando em usar o mint
<MarconM> mas eu vou esperar sair o ubuntu novo
<MarconM> para ver no que vai dar
<giano> mas é o ubuntu
<giano> <MarconM> eu migrei mais pelo desenpenho e achei bem mais facil que o ubuntu sem falar que tu instala só o que realmente quer
<giano> já to com o desk pronto com compiz e tudo
<giano> do jeito que gosto
<MarconM> giano: eu vou tentar o mint aqui na vm
<MarconM> acabou de baixar agora ... ja vou ligar aqui e ver como é
<giano> como diz o perigrinator_six agora eu so alemão rsrsrsrs
<giano> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> giano: teste ae e diga se esta gostando
<MarconM> giano: voce usa a distro para que, desktop, trabalhom, desemvolvimento ?
<Geowany> voltei
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<MarconM> Geowany: no ubuntu ou linux gera um log
<MarconM> de suas ações .;.;... tipo quando voce exclui algo, ou remove algo
<MarconM> fica salvo em algum lugar isso
<giano> desktop e trabalho
<giano> do arch?
<giano> <MarconM> ?
<MarconM> giano: sim
<MarconM> voce trabalha com o que giano
<MarconM> giano: tipo eu trabalho com desenho tipo Autocad, photoshop, corel illustrator, flash
<MarconM> saca
<MarconM> entao mecho com desnho ... dae eu tenho esses progrma equivalentes para linux na minha distro
<giano> sim
<giano> <MarconM> meu tu usa amd64 ou i386
<MarconM> i636
<MarconM> aeuaheuhau
<MarconM> !quote 40
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quote 40' not found
<MarconM> droga
<ptl> !quote 24
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quote 24' not found
<ptl> !quote 1
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quote 1' not found
<giano> <MarconM> viu tem um programa novo autocad 2d eu tinha instalado no ubuntu bem profissional eu recebi via alerta do google vo ve se acho não lenbro bem o nome derrepente te interessa
<MarconM> draftsight, arescad, bricscad, qcad, varicad
<giano> draftsight
<MarconM> giano: eu uso draftsights é gratis e funciona muito bem .. para min é o melhor
<giano> eu deu uma fuçada aqui e achei bem profissional
<Detch> pessoal boa tarde
<MarconM> giano: sim ele é bem completo .... tem quase tudo q o Autocad tem
<giano> boa tarde
<MarconM> mas tem muito que melhorar giano
<giano> aham
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Detch> o ubuntu 10.10 reconhece a ralink 2561 sta
<Detch> ou tem q instala drive ?
<MarconM> Detch: deu comando lspci e ve se ela aparece
<MarconM> na listagem
<Detch> MarconM, eh uma pessoa no telefone aki rs so queria sab....
<Detch> mais acho la vlw
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> manda ele digitar lspci no terminal
<Detch> deu rock
<MarconM> e ve se aparece lgo na lista
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Detch: ]=D
<mvcirino> Hora do sorteio do bife. Fui
<Detch> MarconM, no iwconfig aparec wlan0 mais sem identificar como wireless
<Detch> acho q vai ter q instalar firmware mesmo
<MarconM> giano: nao instala aeuhauehaeuhea
<MarconM> =D
<darouca> Bom dia galera... Tudo bem?
<giano> <MarconM> não instala oque?
<MarconM> o mint
<MarconM> boot error
<MarconM> alguem conhece um bom editor de site para linux
<MarconM> tipo dreamwaver equivalente
<Nilodanx52> vixe tava atras tbm e não achei MarconM
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: tamu junto
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: ja achei 3 aqui
<Nilodanx52> quais?
<MarconM> NVU, kompozer e quantu
<Nilodanx52> eu desistir e desinstalei kkk
<Nilodanx52> hum eu ne isso achei kkk
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: testou algum ... o pessoal dos foruns estao falando bem desse NVU
<MarconM> eu ja usei kompozer mas nao gostei
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: para animação em flash voce pode usar o synfig .. é muito bom
<Nilodanx52> hum prefiro aprender o html5
<MarconM> entao
<Nilodanx52> kk
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: pvt
<Nilodanx52> ...
<darouca> Alguém pode me indicar uma distribuição que instalei em um micro muito velho pls...
<naufragoweb> boas tardes, gente!
<naufragoweb> Alguem aqui já comprou os cds pelo Shipit da Canonical?
<Sorella> darouca: uma distro que "instale" em um micro velho? Qualquer coisa derivada de PuppyLinux deve funcionar, embora ela rode direto do pendrive ou livecd.
 * tania is away: :)
<naufragoweb> Tipo, preciso de informações sobre o pagamento e se tem que pagar alguma taxa de importação
<darouca> Sorella, Ops, escrevi errado... rs... Vou tentar uma aqui então... ;) Valeu a dica...
<giano> darouca amelhor opção é o slitaz
<giano> tem tudo no repo até skype e roda até em 486
<pqatsi> skype no 486? Shipit pago?
<pqatsi> geeeente....
<naufragoweb> sim... Shipit pago... pacote de 20 cds... 17,02 euros
<naufragoweb> Ops.... hehehe... não é pelo Shipit não... pelo Shop
<naufragoweb> desculpem a má informação
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pqatsi> ai sim
<pqatsi> naufragoweb: apoquenta a paciencia do Andre_Gondim
<naufragoweb> Foi maus, galera!
<pqatsi> naufragoweb: ele vai saber te dizer (ou deveria ne :P)
<darouca> giano, Estou pegando ele também... Vou testar os dois...
<darouca> giano, Sorella Agora me diga uma coisa, vocês acham que com algum dos dois vou conseguir rodar o Stoq?
<giano> o slitaz é mais bonitinho
<darouca> giano, hahahahaha... Juro, se eu conseguir fazer essa máquina funcionar nem ligo pra beleza... rsrsrs
<Sorella> Macpup é bonito e leve (usa uma versão antiga do enlightenment, tho). Não sei o que é Stoq.
<giano> que maquina é darouca
<darouca> giano, é um K6 II 380 com 98 de memoria...
<darouca> Sorella, Stoq é um programa de gerenciamento de comercio/empresa
<giano> eu tenho um pente de 512 dimm ia da um gás ai darouca
<darouca> giano, Me fale que está em sampa... rs
<giano> darouca não em porto alegre rs
<darouca> giano, Mas eu sei que você está louco pra pegar um avião e correr aqui em Sampa com essa memoria na mão... hahahaha
<giano> pior que queria fazer essa maquina funfar eu adoro esses desafios hardcore
<giano> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<giano> ubottu-br ta ai?
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ta ai?' not found
<giano> rsrsrsrs
<darouca> giano, Então, eu gostaria de fazer ela funcionar por um detalhe. Ela vai ficar em um estoque com umidade... Se comprar uma nova vai estragar...
<darouca> giano, Mas esta sendo um desafio... Já testei 5 distris e até agora nada... :(
<mvcirino> darouca, tentou até o puppy ?
<arthur_> ?
<darouca> mvcirino, Me falaram dele agora... Estou baixando... ;) Colocarei um retorno assim que terminar o down... Minha conexão é horrível...
<mvcirino> conexão horrível = Velox
<gmatos> estou apanhado na instalacao do java me ajudem
<Sorella> mvcirino: more like Lerdox :3
<cisco-csco> arthur_  ta em Curitiba só pelo terminador ADSL...
<cisco-csco> eita Oiiiii
<mvcirino> gmatos, instala pela Central de programas do Ubuntu.
<gmatos> hein ja baixei binario e nada
<gmatos> pelo apt-get instalou mas nao fufou
<mvcirino> Instalou sem erro ?
<gmatos> sem erros
<mvcirino> Fecha o browser e abre de novo.
<gmatos> mas fui configurar e melou tudo
<gmatos> o banco do brasil nao funciona
<mvcirino> Ops... acho que estamos falando coisas diferentes
<mvcirino> É o plugin do java, certo ?
<gmatos> isto
<mvcirino> Então, se não tem erro de instalação, não tem porque não funcionar.
<mvcirino> Fecha o browser e tenta de novo
<gmatos> ja tentei e nada
<gmatos> estou com binario istalado e apt-get
<mvcirino> Quando vc vai em www.java.com e clica em "Tenho o Java?" , o que retorna ?
<gmatos> tento tambem e nada
<gmatos> estou na central e e marquei duas opçoes esta baixando neste momento
<dfalcao> gmatos: qual browser voce ta usando?
<mvcirino> Tem o diretório /usr/lib/jvm/ ?
<mvcirino> em /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.24/jre/plugin/i386/ns7 é que tem o plugin do java
<mvcirino> Se tiver, é só criar um link simbólico para dentro do diretório de plugins do Firefox
<mvcirino> acho que é isso: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.24/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so Alguém confirma, por favor
<gmatos> tem o jvm/mas esta assim:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<mvcirino> gmatos, desinstala o openjdk
<Geowany> falando em java, estou aqui rodando o openfire
<mvcirino> ele está causando o conflito
<Geowany> mvcirino: nem precisa
<mvcirino> E errei o diretório de plugins. É /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Geowany> $ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mvcirino> Geowany, tive problemas com openjdk para acessar o BB
<Geowany> e selecionar o java da oracle
<darouca> Geowany, OpenFire é show... Estou tentando fazer ele rodar em meu servidor... Mas o pessoal não quer deixar eu instalar... rs
<Geowany> rapaz
<gmatos> como desistalo
<Geowany> não estou curtindo muito ele não
<Geowany> tentei instalar ele pelo pacote deb, ele pediu o sun-java com mais de 100Mb de download
<Geowany> rodei um servidor xmpp com menos de 1Mb (jabber2d)
<MarconM> boa tarde
<dfalcao> boa
<darouca> Geowany, pra falar a verdade eu não conheço outro que faça o trabalho que ele faz... Qual "ser" ele?
<Geowany> acredito que o jabber2d seja o "padrão unix"
<Geowany> no meu modo de ver as coisas...não curto essas coisas feitas em java
<Geowany> começando pelo meu tuxguitar que dá problema com som de vez enquando
<darouca> Geowany, também não, só uso ele, pois achei, que seria a melhor e única solução... :/
<mvcirino> Para mim, vcs estão falando Javanês ...rsrsrs
<Geowany> darouca: ele, tuxguitar ou openfire?
<darouca> Geowany, Esse outro esquema roda legal? Consome menos o server?
<Geowany> darouca: fiz um teste aqui e acredito que sim
<darouca> Geowany, O Open... Pensei que ele era o único que resolvia o problema de comunicação interna aqui...
<Geowany> só não me satisfez ainda porque não fiz conexão segura e não vi como administra os usuários além de logs de conversa
<Geowany> darouca: mas vi que o jabber2d tem que adicionar uns módulos
<Andre_Gondim> naufragoweb, posso te ajudar em algo?
<darouca> Geowany, Já isso o Open faz bem... Porém, eu não preciso de conexão seguro, pois é tudo Intranet...
<Geowany> jabberd2
<Geowany> desculpe!
<Geowany> achei um artigo antigo aqui na vol
<Geowany> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Jabberd2-Completo-e-sem-misterios
<naufragoweb> Sim, andre... preciso saber se ao comprar os cds do Shop da canonical tenho que pagar importação também
<darouca> Geowany, acredita que estou lendo ele agora? rs
<gmatos> sim removi
<gmatos> como istalo o da oracle
<gmatos> como instalo o java corretamente
<Andre_Gondim> gmatos, http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/10/java-da-sun-e-banco-do-brasil/
<Geowany> gmatos: ta usando o ubuntu mesmo?
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: pelo que estou sabendo, ainda não está funcionando com o firefox 4
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, eu estou, mas estou com a versão Natty :P
<Geowany> ahtá
<Geowany> :P
<Geowany> Good luck! (y)
<gmatos> sim
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, mas é possível usar o Firefox 4
<Geowany> eu quis dizer no sentido "convencional"
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany,  http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/firefox-3-6-6-via-ppa-karmic-lucid-e-maverick/
<Geowany> porque na gambiarra vale tudo
<Geowany> :P
<mvcirino> O assunto ainda é o java ? Pois eu uso Ubuntu 10.10, gnome, Firefox 4 e o plugin do java está funcionando no BB.
<Geowany> Bom saber
<mvcirino> Porém, instalei meu Firefox 4  no /opt
<Geowany> Vou arrumar minha mesa aqui, está pior que a pia...
<Geowany> Até mais, povo ubuntero!
<mvcirino> Adios
<darouca> Geowany, Puts! Lembrei que tenho que lavar roupa!
<mvcirino> Dia chato na cidade chata. Não ganhei 1 tostão hoje, então hora de baixar as portas do Home Office. Bom fim de semana aos que ficam.
<darouca> Agora que estou no escritório 2... Bora tentar fazer aquele K6 rodar...
<MarconM> darouca: K6 ??/????/ tenso
<darouca> MarconM, Estou sofrendo com essa tranqueira...
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> o que quer fazer com ele darouca servidor de download
<Arch__>  Daekdroom manda um slackware nel
<Arch__> nele*
<Daekdroom> Não, meu computador anda muito bem, obrigado.
<naufragoweb> sugestão para o k6 II .... ubuntu server nele com mysql instalado para servidor do Stoq
<Arch__> naufragoweb, o stoq pode ser usado para cerealistas?
<Arch__> cerealistas = beneficiadora de arroz
<naufragoweb> hummm..... acredito que sim
<Arch__> vou tentar depois
<naufragoweb> teria que ver se as funçoes que ele hoje tem atendem a demanda do negocio
<MarconM> aeauheauhaeua
<naufragoweb> como ele tem N funções, pode ser uma boa saida... ele é muito bom
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> tenho que conversar com o meu velho
<Arch__> ele ficou pedindo algumas coisas idiotas
<darouca> MarconM, Só quero que ele rode o Stoq... E pegue o BD do servidor
<MarconM> hunm
<darouca> naufragoweb, Mas já tenho um servidor no local... Seria ele um cliente mesmo... :/
<naufragoweb> puts.... ae danou-se.... com essa quantidade de RAM....
<darouca> naufragoweb, hahahaha... Verdade...
<darouca> Alguém aqui me falou do Puppy... ele funcionou com ele... Aeeee... \o/ Porém, como eu instalo ele no HD pra Fazer as devidas modificações?
<darouca> Desculpe não lembrar o nome da pessoa... Mas é que muita gente ajudou... ;)
<naufragoweb> quem te falou do puppy foi o mvcirino
<naufragoweb> mas ele não está mais entre nos
<darouca> naufragoweb, hahahahaha... Mas você sabe me dizer como coloco esse trem no HD? Nunca usei...
<naufragoweb> puts... pior que eu nunca usei
<naufragoweb> e o lubuntu?
<naufragoweb> tentou ele?
<naufragoweb> o florida é a RAM.... é muito pouca RAM
<naufragoweb> o lubuntu com 128 de ram vai de boa
<naufragoweb> mas com 98.... sei não
<darouca> naufragoweb, Eu tentei... Mas quando leio o CD e eu mandei instalar falou que o Kernel não é compativel...
<naufragoweb> vixe!
<Arch__> quer uma dica?
<Arch__> qualquer coisa com ubuntu no nome
<Arch__> vai comer ram a toa
<darouca> Arch__, Então, o problema é esse... Agora que o Puppy subiu na máquina. O primeiro... Mas não sei jogar no HD e o Google não está ajudando muito...
<Arch__> darouca, http://www.puppybrasil.org/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=Instalando+o+Puppy+Linux
<darouca> Arch__, O loco... Mastigado... Vou ler...
<Arch__> darouca, qualquer coisa existe o slitaz também
<Arch__> outra distro minimalista muito boa
<darouca> Arch__, Já estou com ele baixado... Mas não gravei em CD ainda... Gravei primeiro esse pra testar...
<Arch__> tranquilo
<cisco-csco> qual melhor client msn em modo texto???   tentei alguns mas não me dei bem não
<darouca> Arch__, Pelo que li... Errei só na parte de não salvar o arquivo na hora de desligar... Vamos ver agora... Fazendo tudo de novo...
<slipky> galera, puxei o apache2 e o php5 pelo synaptic, instalou
<slipky> o que falta pra fazer funcionar agora?
<Arch__> editar o httpd.conf
<darouca> cisco-csco, Na minha opinião o Empathy... E em segundo o Pidgin...
<Arch__> modo texto...
<slipky> Arch__ é um arquivo em branco, normal
<slipky> ?
<Arch__> olha
<Arch__> não tenho costume de usar ubuntu
<Arch__> então não sei se é httpd.conf
<Arch__> ou apache.conf
<Arch__> procura na pasta /etc/apache2
<Arch__> ou olhe o manual
<Arch__> o que com ctz é mais prudente
<slipky> é o apache2.conf
<rafaelstanley> preciso fazer um backup diario do banco de dados (mysql), alem de rolar um crontab, existe uma outro maneira?
<slipky> ta. mas o que eu tenho que colocar la pro php funcionar?
<rafaelstanley> slipky,
<Arch__> pra isso tu instala o php5-apache
<Arch__> nem lembro
<rafaelstanley> tais usando
<rafaelstanley> qual distro?
<slipky> ubuntu
<rafaelstanley> calmae
<rafaelstanley> da um remove ai
<rafaelstanley> em td
<rafaelstanley> segue oq vou te passar
<slipky> ok
<rafaelstanley> http://colar.sourcebrasil.org/?q=176
<rafaelstanley> so copiar e colar
<rafaelstanley> e ja era
<rafaelstanley> vai estar com o php 100%
<rafaelstanley> nao esquece de dar o 'sudo' antes
<rafaelstanley> dos aptitudes ;P
<rafaelstanley> alias, sudo em td... hehe
<slipky> rafaelstanley certo, eu ja tinha praticamente todos esses pacotes instalados, menos os do mysql, pois uso postgre
<rafaelstanley> então manda ver ;P
<slipky> instalado
<slipky> restartar o apache
<rafaelstanley> como faz? /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<slipky> sim
<slipky> não é?
<rafaelstanley> sudo antes ;P
<slipky> sim sim
<rafaelstanley> tipo... vc carregou os modulos também?
<slipky> hmm, não
<rafaelstanley> carrega os modulos também, e dps seta as permissões na pasta /var/www
<rafaelstanley> ai fica redondo!
<slipky> como carrega os modulos?
<rafaelstanley> ta td no colar.sourcebrasil....
<rafaelstanley> que te mandei
<rafaelstanley> colei aqui meu script ;P
<rafaelstanley> a2enmod ssl && a2enmod rewrite && a2enmod suexec && a2enmod include && pear upgrade-all && pear install HTML_Common && pear install HTML_Menu && pear install HTML_Table && pear install HTML_QuickForm && pear install File && pear install File_Passwd && pear install File_SearchReplace
<rafaelstanley> digita isso no terminal
<rafaelstanley> mas, digita sudo antes
<rafaelstanley> sudo a2enmod ssl && sudo a2enmod rewrite && sudo a2enmod suexec .... etc
<slipky> eu tinha feito isso
<rafaelstanley> e aí?
<slipky> continua querendo fazer o download dos arquivos .php ao inves de abrir eles =p
<rafaelstanley> mas vc
<rafaelstanley> reiniciou o apache?
<slipky> yep
<rafaelstanley> e da algum erro ao reinicia-lo?
<rafaelstanley> digita php -v e cola
<rafaelstanley> aqui
<slipky> yuri@yuri-desktop:~$ php -v
<slipky> PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 12 2011 18:36:55)
<slipky> Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
<slipky> Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
<rafaelstanley> ué
<rafaelstanley> ta instalado
<rafaelstanley> o problema
<rafaelstanley> ta sendo no apache
<rafaelstanley> da um apache2 -v
<slipky> sim, ta certinho acho, eu tinha instalado no meu notebook antes e não lembro de ter configurado nada
<slipky> por isso to achando estranho
<slipky> yuri@yuri-desktop:~$ apache2 -v
<slipky> Server version: Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu)
<slipky> Server built:   Nov 18 2010 21:19:09
<rafaelstanley> caramba
<rafaelstanley> cara
<rafaelstanley> vc deu um remove em td que vc tinha instalado?
<darouca> O safado não instalou! AAAAAAAAAAa infeliz
<slipky> rafaelstanley uhum
<rafaelstanley> e segueiu o passo a passo?
<rafaelstanley> lol
<rafaelstanley> vc acessa o localhost
<rafaelstanley> acontece oq?
<slipky> entra normal
<slipky> lista os arquivos la
<rafaelstanley> como assim?
<slipky> ai eu acesso um php
<slipky> ele pede pra fazero download
<rafaelstanley> então não ta habilitado .php no httpd
<slipky> realmente acho que isso
<slipky> pq o httpd.conf ta em branco
<rafaelstanley> aaa
<rafaelstanley> cara
<rafaelstanley> então ta zuando
<rafaelstanley> certeza que tu removeu td oq vc fez?
<slipky> ctza
<slipky> bah, tenho que dar uma saida, depois continuo tentando resolver isso
<slipky> vle ai rafaelstanley =]
<slipky> vlw*
<rafaelstanley> tamo ai
<darouca> Desisto dessa máquina!!! Infeliz!!!
<dtcrshr> ai galera, subi um netbook aqui com o 10.04
<dtcrshr> ai logo que terminou mandei um update / upgrade, ai perdeu o teclado e o mouse, ele ate entra no desktop e pa
<dtcrshr> ai precisava dar um boot recover sei la
<dtcrshr> shift!
<marcos> como  compartilhar web cam de  forma  segura  e  facil no linux  sem ser  programas mensansageis  instantanea
<marcos> como compartilhar web cam segura  e  facil no linux  sem ser  programas mensansageis  instantanea
<ZNC> Pendrive Kingston, ao obter metade de sua capacidade ou seja 8gb os arquivos sao corrompidos, sua capacidade total é 16GB formatado como ntfs e tambem testei com diversos formatos ext2 3 4 e assim por diante, este erro esta acontecendo apenas um um sistema (OS), no sistema (Failiws) funciona normal, em outra distro tambem, mas no ubuntu no no no, detalhe rodando pela VM (VirtualBox) ja estive a formatar 2vm e nada, alguem alguma ideia? se a ideia for (
<ZNC> Pendrive nao presta, isso eu ja percebi :-P)
<silvano> Galera sou novo nesse sistema  e preciso de um orientação
<silvano> quaundo instalei o ubuntu  apos  ele finalizar  para entrar no sistema alguns erros ocorreram
<silvano> END.REQUEST:  I/0 DEV SRO SECTOR  o que seria esse erro?
<silvano> Alguém saberia me infomar que erro seria esse? mais mesmo com o erro o sistema aparentemente esta ok
<silvano> ngm?
<ZNC> silvano, isto es comuns em aparecer com cd
<ZNC> existe algo alem de 'END.REQUEST:  I/0 DEV SRO SECTO'
<Challado> silvano, no compreendo
<Challado> silvano, lhama-me in PVT
<silvano> então esse erro é normal mesmo correto?
<Challado> cara isso parece ser CD bichado
<Challado> ou o drive de cd nao tá bom
<Challado> isso é na instalação?
<silvano> então na finalização, na verdade ele reinicia depois que instala, fica a tela carregando e depois desse um monte
<silvano> de letras e numeros com esse erro, mais mesmo assim ele esta funcionando
<spaceonline> (none):/# como altero o nome da maq local ? antes tinha um nome ali agora depois do upgrade ficou (none)
<MarteX_> boa noite
<MarteX_> alguem sabe de algum programa simular ao clonedvd ?
<giano> para ripar dvd?
<giano> MarteX se for pra ripar http://www.tuxresources.org/blog/archives/58
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Eu atualizei do 9.10 para o 10.10, posso apagar da pasta boot as entradas de kernel antigas?
<ubuntero> Jorge_Ctba_PR, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2010/09/remover-kernel-antigo/
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> ubuntero, Valeu pela dica, vou dar uma olhada.
<giano> usa o ubuntu-tweak pra remover kernel antigo e outras coisas mas
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> ubuntu-tweak está nos repos para ser instalado?
<giano> não via ppa
<giano> ja te mando o link
<giano> <Jorge_Ctba_PR> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> giano, abri o link, como instalar?
<giano> ja te digo
<giano> <Jorge_Ctba_PR> no terminal digita sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<giano> depois sudo apt-get update
<giano> e instala com sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> giano, O add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa retornou erro
<giano> colocou sudo
<giano> que erro
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> giano, já estou como root
<giano> <Jorge_Ctba_PR> que versão do ubuntu tu ta usando
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> 10.10
<giano> é não era pra dar erro qual foi o erro?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> eu já havia dado um sudo su antes, me tornando root..
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> várias linhas
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> aqui n dá para colar
<giano> cola no offtopic to la tanbem
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> giano, não conheço
<giano>  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic entra la
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-26
<eder> boa noite
<eder> é possivel instalar o backtrack 4 em um pendrive e usar-lo apartir do mesmo ?
<ZNC> eder, Boa noite
<ZNC> eder desculpe mas sua pergunta nao corresponde ao foco deste canal
<ZNC> que é apenas ubuntu
<ZNC> eder voce pode tentar no respectivo canal #backtrack
<eder> =/ canal errado
<eder> descullpem
<ZNC> eder, sem problemas :)
<ZNC> eder, mas acredito q sim (para sua pergunta)
<ZNC> :D
<eder> =]
<ZNC> faz assim
<ZNC> instala como se fosse um hd
<ZNC> mas usa o pendrive ne, devera rodar
<ZNC> :)
<spaceonline> como seto nome para maquina do meu server ?
<eder> bn
<eder> meu ubuntu nao esta reconhecendo o pendrive
<eder> alguem me da um help ?
<UdontKnow> coloca o pendrive, cola a saida do comando dmesg | tail  e do comando lsusb  em um pastebin, e cola o link do pastebin aqui
<UdontKnow> ai pode ficar mais facil do povo te ajudar
<eder> nao entendi nada =/
<eder> eder@laptop:~$ dmesg | tail
<eder> [ 7304.716846] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<eder> [ 7304.718919] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<eder> [ 7304.719694] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] 15679488 512-byte logical blocks: (8.02 GB/7.47 GiB)
<eder> [ 7304.720405] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<eder> [ 7304.720410] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<eder> [ 7304.720413] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<eder> [ 7304.725318] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<eder> [ 7304.725326]  sdb:
<eder> [ 7304.843194] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<eder> [ 7304.843201] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<eder> eder@laptop:~$ lsusb
<eder> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<eder> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<eder> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<eder> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<eder> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<eder> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0951:1607 Kingston Technology DataTraveler 100
<eder> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<eder> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<eder> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<eder> desculpa colar dessa forma, nao sei fazer um pastebin
<UdontKnow> leu o topic do canal?
<UdontKnow> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<eder> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<eder> ta vou tentar
<eder> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<eder> depois de instalado eu dou os comandos que vc falou e depois !pastebinit que ja vem pra k ?
<eder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585697/
<eder> obrigado ubottu-br
<eder> =]
<Noobash> bn
<Noobash> alguemm pode me ajudar ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/585697/
<Noobash> nao consigo localizar meu pendrive
<Noobash> ...
<Geowany> !seen MarconM
<ubottu-br> Eu não tenho o comando seen ;~
<Geowany> ubottu-br: imprestável!
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'imprest\xc3\xa1vel!' not found
<Geowany> :P
<venom_> to perdido
<ZNC> .quote <venom_> to perdido
<marmadeoli> alguém aqui tem experiência de uso com o Calc?
<marmadeoli> estou precisando saber como se grava uma macro. Esta opção está desabilitada no meu broffice
<virtu> upando gingerbread no HTC Magic
<virtu> =)
<ZNC> virtu ja fez o envio? pode mostrar?
<virtu> deu erro
<virtu> =/
<ZNC> virtu, mmm entendo, nao se preocupe, haverá novas oportunidade a qualquer momento
<virtu> to tentando aqui
<virtu> deu erro no flash
<virtu> =(
<peregrinator_six> giano, bom dia.
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite
<silvano> gelara como resolvo esse problema failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot ...
<silvano> sera que algm poderia me ajudar???
<Francisco_Favaro> silvano: Qual versão ?
<silvano> ubuntu 10.10 instalado junto com o w7
<Francisco_Favaro> Quando esse problema começou à acontecer ?
<silvano> cara instalei esse  S.O hoje e já estava dando essa msg
<silvano> sera que terei que instalar tudo de novo??
<Francisco_Favaro> já tentou abrir o setuo da BIOS da sua placa e carregar as opções "padão" ?
<Francisco_Favaro> já tentou abrir o setup da BIOS da sua placa e carregar as opções "padão" ?
<Giverny> "padão"?
<silvano> Cara eu nem pensei nisso  vou fazer.... Só mais uma coisa eu baixei do site ubuntu-br  esse S.O
<Francisco_Favaro> Sem problemas.
<Francisco_Favaro> Gravou a iso num CD ou deu boot pelo pendriver ?
<Giverny> onde tem esse empadão?
<silvano> agora apareceu no rodape  esse  pra baixar o MAVERICK
<Giverny> :s
<Francisco_Favaro> padrão
<silvano> Gravei no cd
<Francisco_Favaro> O entendmento é válido, desculpe o erro na digitação.
<Francisco_Favaro> ok.
<Francisco_Favaro> Tenta carregar as configurações "Padrão"
<Francisco_Favaro> Caso não funcione, volta aí, que damos um jeito.
<silvano> esse maverick é o mais atual???
<Giverny> 10.10.10
<Giverny> tá no tópico
<Giverny> do canal
<Giverny> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<silvano> verifiquei agora e ja estou com o a ultima versão
<silvano> Po cara deicei default a Bios mais continua com a mesma msg
<silvano> #3636B2 Alguem poderia me da uma ajuda?
<Giverny> qual a mensagem
<Giverny> que dá?
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<silvano> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot
<Giverny> é silvano
<Giverny> isso é um bug
<Giverny> ;/
<silvano> como arrumo isso????
<silvano> ja cassei na net e não acho nenhuma informação
<Giverny> não arruma é bug
<Giverny> silvano qual o seu pc? notebook hp?
<silvano> isso
<MarconM> silvano: conseguiu faze backup
<Giverny> muitas pessoas tão com o mesmo problema
<MarconM> conseguiu fazer dual boot funcionar
<silvano> na verdade eu formatei todo meu hd  instalei o w7 particionei e instalei o ubuntu
<silvano> consegui sim
<Giverny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/651104
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 651104 in linux (Ubuntu) "intel graphics turbo disabled" [Undecided,New]
<MarconM> entao ... eu te disse
<MarconM> foi bug msn
<MarconM> estranho nao ter conhecido
<MarconM> soh se voce excluiu a partição de boot do seven
<MarconM> =D
<Giverny> ou ele instalou errado ou é um bug mesmo
<MarconM> silvano: por que nao deixou soh o ubuntu msm
<silvano> então queria começar do zero
<Giverny> como o dessas pessoas
<MarconM> Giverny: sim
<silvano> estou quase fazendo isso, o lance é esse bug carar
<MarconM> Giverny: eu disse para ele estranho o ubuntu nao ter pegado o boot do seven
<silvano> o bug estava na iso que baixei? será?
<Giverny> silvano você baixou a iso do ubuntu
<MarconM> olha nao se ... voce reinstalou de novo com a msm iso
<Giverny> silvanocorreta?
<silvano> ubuntu-br
<Giverny> tipo 32 bits mesmo
<silvano> correto
<MarconM> hunmnm... estranho
<MarconM> silvano: que but q esta dando
<silvano> dsktop i386,iso
<MarconM> *bug
<MarconM> silvano quando voce baixa algo
<Giverny> silvano  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Giverny> ?
<MarconM> sempre tem um arquivo chamado md5 e sha1sim
<silvano> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot
<MarconM> tem que pegar esse arquivo tambem ... com ele voce verifica se a sua ISO nao veio com pau
<MarconM> silvano: eu acho q no meu tambem da esse erro
<Giverny> é ai é o que checa a integridade da iso
<MarconM> mas nunca mudou em nada para min nao
<Giverny> mas cara é um bug fedido mesmo
<MarconM> Giverny: eu nem sei do que é isso
<Giverny> normal todo programa tem bug
<silvano> esses dois arquivos md5 e sha1sim  tem que esta dentro da iso?
<Giverny> :/
<MarconM> silvano: nao tem la no msm lugar q voce pegou a iso
<Giverny> silvano esses dois ai são pra vocÊ testar a integridade da iso
<MarconM> quando voce faz uma iso ele gera um arquivo chamdo md5
<MarconM> na verdade qualquer arquivo eu acho q tem isso
<MarconM> silvano: tem varios tipos md5, sha1sum, sha256sum, sha512sum
<MarconM> e mais um monte
<silvano> a tá, seria pra baixar eles tmb?  http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<MarconM> silvano: sim. .. voce esta no ubuntu agora
<Giverny> silvano tenta usar ubuntu em uma virtual box
<Giverny> depois se você gostar você instala no pc
<MarconM> silvano: eu estou testando uma distro agora ... apesar de ser baseado em ubuntu
<Giverny> silvano aproveita e aprende bastante na vbox
<MarconM> msm comando e tal ... eu ja estar acostumado ... antes de instlar no meu trampo
<MarconM> eu sempre faço backup de tudo
<MarconM> e testo antes para ver se vou gostar aprender comandos como instalar
<Giverny> é melhor do que ir logo botando na máquina
<silvano> cara estou usando o ubuntu gostei dele, mais devido a esse bug esta havendo uma demora na hora do boot
<MarconM> para quando eu instlar eu ja sabe e nao ficar correndo atraz entende
<MarconM> silvano: quanto tempo demora
<MarconM> ?
<silvano> uns 30s,  seleciono ele  a tela fica preta  e ai ha a demora
<MarconM> silvano: a maquina é note book da empresa certo ... ela é antiga
<silvano> e mostra tbm a msg de erro... vc não teria um site onde eu possa baixar  uma perfeita nao?
<MarconM> silvano: baixar o que perfeita
<MarconM> silvano: a maquina é nova
<silvano> não a makina e minha, core i3 2gb 500gb
<silvano> baixar o ubuntu
<MarconM> silvano: se eu fosse voce seguiria o conselho do Giverny e instalava na vm
<MarconM> silvano: baixa por torrent
<MarconM> é mais seguro
<silvano> estou baixando uma agora no mesmo site via torrente e vou ver no que vai dar
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> pega o md5sum
<MarconM> e faz a checagem
<MarconM> ok
<GuilhermeCunha> Alguém precisa de VPS (Máquina Virtual) Linux ?
<Arch__> nope
<Arch__> pelo menos não por enquanto =x
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<GuilhermeCunha> mais barata do brasil
<GuilhermeCunha> R$ 30,00
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> 512MB
<GuilhermeCunha> não é que nem estas ai que tem … que o preço é 30 reais mas a memória é 64mb
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<Arch__> =x
<GuilhermeCunha> roda ircd e tudo mais
<GuilhermeCunha> acesso root
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> é 10
<Arch__> qual distro?
<GuilhermeCunha> centos, debian, ubuntu e fedora
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<Arch__> bah
<GuilhermeCunha> as principais
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<Arch__> to fora x_o
<GuilhermeCunha> qual você queria
<Arch__> freebsd ou netbsd ^^
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> vou ver se tem como por
<GuilhermeCunha> wait
<Arch__> GuilhermeCunha, precisa não rapaz
<Arch__> mas fica a dica
<GuilhermeCunha> outro cliente também já havia me pedido freebsd
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<Arch__> BSDs são uma base sólida
<GuilhermeCunha> bsd é massa
<Arch__> e aqui no brasil
<Arch__> o pessoal não leva a sério
<Arch__> tem um amigo meu que contrata um vps no exterior
<Arch__> nos EUA
<GuilhermeCunha> netbsd que é bastante usado em provedor né
<Arch__> e eles só trabalham com o FreeBSD ^^
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> qual empresa ?
<Arch__> rapaz
<Arch__> não me lembro o nome
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> :(
<Arch__> mas é uma que só trabalha com o Free ou outros bsds também
<Arch__> não me lembro agora
<GuilhermeCunha> mas aqui no brasil nimguém bate meu preço e serviço oferecido
<GuilhermeCunha> claro ...
<Arch__> gabezao, http://www.rootbsd.net/
<Arch__> ops
<Arch__> GuilhermeCunha, http://www.rootbsd.net/
<GuilhermeCunha> processador da VPS
<GuilhermeCunha> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5620 @ 2.40GHz
<GuilhermeCunha> mas está caro né
<Arch__> o freebsd precisa de pouco
<Arch__> e é bem eficiente com o swap
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> mechi acho que duas vezes apenas em bsd
<GuilhermeCunha> a vps mais barata deles é com 256mb de ram e $19.97
<Arch__> é bem tranquilo
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<GuilhermeCunha> to batendo também
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<Arch__> pra tu ver
<Arch__> se tiver um suporte bom pro freebsd
<Arch__> vcs vão longe
<Arch__> o freebsd é o mais conhecido dos bsds
<Arch__> e pode usar o firewall do openbsd tranquilamente
<Arch__> o PacketFilter
<Arch__> vulgo PF
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> firewall eu manjo … mas to pra ve equipamento que segure DoS
<GuilhermeCunha> até hoje não vi máquina que não offe com DoS
<Arch__> GuilhermeCunha,
<Arch__> usando iptables
<Arch__> ou pf?
<GuilhermeCunha> eu uso no trabalho ipchains em alguns server iptables em outros e 1 shorewall
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<Arch__> porque não o PF?
<GuilhermeCunha> porque pf ?
<Arch__> dizem que ele é superior
<Arch__> e com sintaxe mais simples que o iptables
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<Arch__> <Arch__> dizem que ele é superior
<Arch__> <Arch__> e com sintaxe mais simples que o iptables
<GuilhermeCunha> é o que tem wizard não é ?
<GuilhermeCunha> pós boot
<GuilhermeCunha> pra configurar e tal
<Arch__> não sei
<Arch__> wizard...
<GuilhermeCunha> hm
<Arch__> provavelmente não
<Arch__> pf = openbsd
<GuilhermeCunha> hm
<Arch__> não aqueles firewall com gui de distro user friendly ^^
<GuilhermeCunha> pfsense não é?
<Arch__> pfsense é uma distro que usa ele
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<Arch__> http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=pf&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=OpenBSD+4.8&arch=i386&format=html
<GuilhermeCunha> ano passado no tchelinux de Pelotas
<GuilhermeCunha> um dos palestrantes apresentou o ipsense
<GuilhermeCunha> mas traduzido e tal
<GuilhermeCunha> como distro
<Arch__> http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/
<Arch__> hmm
<Arch__> tu mora em pelotas?
<Arch__> eu moro em porto alegre
<GuilhermeCunha> e eles ganham com os módulos que desenvolvem em cima da distro e tal
<GuilhermeCunha> sim
<Arch__> to atrás de algum curso linux t.t
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> to fazendo o curso para certificação
<GuilhermeCunha> com o Uirá Ribeiro
<Arch__> to atrás de um bom por aqui
<Arch__> só que o google não foi muito gentil comigo =_=
<GuilhermeCunha1> ele manda um livro de umas 500 páginas
<Arch__> <Arch__> to atrás de um bom por aqui
<Arch__> <Arch__> só que o google não foi muito gentil comigo =_=
<GuilhermeCunha1> e usa um software para passar slides e explicar o conteudo com audio
<GuilhermeCunha1> o que?
<Arch__> procurando cursos linux
<Arch__> pra trabalhar na área
<Arch__> tava fazendo sistemas de informação lá em cuiabá
<Arch__> agora que me mudei pra cá
<Arch__> to esperando 2 º semestre pra poder me transferir t.t
<Arch__> uso linux/bsd desde 2008
<Arch__> so louco pra trabalhar com isso =x
<GuilhermeCunha1> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha1> faculdade é foda
<GuilhermeCunha1> tem que ir a aula e tal ...
<GuilhermeCunha1> o bom é só ir pra prova e deu
<Arch__> lol
<Arch__> gosto de assistir aulas
<GuilhermeCunha1> baita perda de tempo ...
<Arch__> são interessante
<GuilhermeCunha1> ter que ficar sentado na sala ...
<Arch__> interessantes*
<GuilhermeCunha1> ouvindo uma pessoa que pode nem dominar o assunto falar
<Arch__> principalmente qdo teu professor tem mestrado/doutorado/pós-doutorado
<GuilhermeCunha1> é brabo
<GuilhermeCunha1> eu não gosto
<GuilhermeCunha1> :P
<GuilhermeCunha1> só gostava das aulas de SO e Seg. e Auditoria
<GuilhermeCunha1> :P
<Arch__> eu gosto o.o
<GuilhermeCunha1> é foda trabalhar com redes e fazer TADS
<GuilhermeCunha1> tecnologia em analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas
<GuilhermeCunha1> ser obrigado a passar em bd, java ...
<GuilhermeCunha1> bd não é minha praia
<Arch__> =x
<GuilhermeCunha1> e as aulas de bd são muito foda
<GuilhermeCunha1> to só com 2 de bd pra me formar
<GuilhermeCunha1> não aguento mais
<GuilhermeCunha1> :P
<Arch__> bd = ?
<GuilhermeCunha1> banco de dados
<Arch__> ah
<Arch__> se vc falar bd
<Arch__> nunca vou sacar
<Arch__> agora se falar
<Arch__> db
<Arch__> eu mato na hora
<Arch__> o.o
<GuilhermeCunha1> eu acho massa banco de dados … mas ter que decorar todos comandos pra fazer a prova é brabo
<GuilhermeCunha1> fazer function or replace
<Arch__> sql puro?
<Arch__> bem
<GuilhermeCunha1> tudo decorado
<GuilhermeCunha1> sim
<Arch__> vou fazer a puc aqui
<Arch__> ou outra facul que seja boa
<GuilhermeCunha1> purissimo
<GuilhermeCunha1> hmmm
<Arch__> então provavelmente sofrerei
<GuilhermeCunha1> é brabo
<GuilhermeCunha1> outra que sofri na faculdade foi
<GuilhermeCunha1> sistemas digitais
<GuilhermeCunha1> que é a Arquitetura de Sistemas
<GuilhermeCunha1> bá
<GuilhermeCunha1> muito dificil
<Arch__> realmente
<Arch__> é muito conteúdo essa parte
<Arch__> muito conteúdo/decoreba
<GuilhermeCunha1> ainda peguei um professor que não deixava errar absolutamente nada
<Arch__> heauheauhau
<Arch__> como se tu fosse usar isso na prática
<Arch__> GuilhermeCunha1,
<Arch__> o cara te prepara pra um SO
<GuilhermeCunha1> e as provas com 3 questões … tu errava uma já estavas rodado
<Arch__> mas vc não aprende nada sobre drivers
<Arch__> curioso não?
<GuilhermeCunha1> o bom é curso especializado
<GuilhermeCunha1> aprende muito mais
<GuilhermeCunha1> nada sobre drivers
<Arch__> com certeza
<Arch__> pois é rapaz
<GuilhermeCunha1> em todo o curso nunca ouvi falar em drivers
<Arch__> se tem algo que tenho interesse em desenvolver
<Arch__> é isso
<GuilhermeCunha1> mas você aprende a programar em C
<Arch__> só sem ciências da computação mesmo
<GuilhermeCunha1> apartir dai
<GuilhermeCunha1> o ceu é o limite
<Arch__> bem
<GuilhermeCunha1> :)
<Arch__> pelo menos é um começo
<Arch__> C é bom
<Arch__> dependendo do sistema
<GuilhermeCunha1> eu gosto também
<Arch__> o haiku, por exemplo, usa C++
<GuilhermeCunha1> acho 9999999 vezes melhor que java
<Arch__> provavelmente vão ensinar java
<GuilhermeCunha1> eu aprendi C na ciencia da computacao
<Arch__> rapaz
<Arch__> não sei pra que Java
<GuilhermeCunha1> dai depois fui pro tads
<Arch__> acho inútil
<Arch__> ainda mais agora com a oracle
<GuilhermeCunha1> e fui obrigado a aprender java
<GuilhermeCunha1> 300 linhas para imprimir um oi na tela
<GuilhermeCunha1> aEuaheauEHuAHE
<GuilhermeCunha1> a única vantagem
<Arch__> xD
<GuilhermeCunha1> portabilidade
<GuilhermeCunha1> roda em tudo que é os … basta ter o java instalado
<GuilhermeCunha1> isso que é massa
<Arch__> java
<Arch__> por que não python? xd
<GuilhermeCunha1> mas o C também … basta compilar para o OS que quiseres
<GuilhermeCunha1> pois é
<GuilhermeCunha1> no SENAC eles ensinam python
<GuilhermeCunha1> muito mais massa
<GuilhermeCunha1> uma linguagem que ainda quero aprender que já vi que da uma baita grana é .Net
<Arch__> bah
<Arch__> MS = to fora
<Arch__> .net
<Arch__> c#
<Arch__> f#
<Arch__> tô fora \o\
<GuilhermeCunha1> tava estudando a uns 2 meses atrás o tal do powershell que a microsoft criou para imitar o linux
<GuilhermeCunha1> é bem legal
<GuilhermeCunha1> mas pra sair uns programas só olhando outros códigos ...
<GuilhermeCunha1> porque trabalho também com windows server
<Arch__> é rapaz
<GuilhermeCunha1> e é bom para automatizar algumas tarefas
<Arch__> tu sofre
<GuilhermeCunha1> fiz um script bem legal para fazer backup e tal … com o powershell
<GuilhermeCunha1> cara
<Arch__> 240 h desligado por ano
<Arch__> é uma função do caralho
<GuilhermeCunha1> no trabalho meu chefe saiu para ir trabalhar na federal ...
<GuilhermeCunha1> eu to sozinho no setor de Redes
<GuilhermeCunha1> cuidando de toda a Rede da Universidade
<GuilhermeCunha1> fibras + 80 servidores
<GuilhermeCunha1> sendo eles linux, aix, windows + xen
<GuilhermeCunha1> ligação entre prédios com fibra
<GuilhermeCunha1> mais rede wireless
<Arch__> é função
<GuilhermeCunha1> e ainda do suporte pra rede do hospital daqui … que é da universidade também
<GuilhermeCunha1> cara
<GuilhermeCunha1> eu to ficando loco
<GuilhermeCunha1> hehehe
<GuilhermeCunha1> mas to curtindo
<GuilhermeCunha1> fazendo tudo do jeito que eu quero
<GuilhermeCunha1> :D
<GuilhermeCunha1> instalando o que eu quero e tal
<GuilhermeCunha1> ja volto
<Arch__> eu vo nessa
<Arch__> tá tarde @.@
<GuilhermeCunha1> :)
<rickwap> tem alguem ai
<rickwap> como parar um programa no linux?
<preto> ola pessoal queria saber se tendo o codigo fonte de um software posso instalalo em qualquer sistema operacional
<Detch> preto, eh muito relativo isso
<preto> como assim
<preto> alguem ai me ajuda posso ter o (kde) e o (gnome)no meu ubuntu
<Detch> preto, depende da linguagem, bibliotecas, como o codigo foi prparado
<Detch> preto, novo em linux ?
<preto> sim
<Detch> veja um por vez
<Detch> seu computador agradece
<preto> Detch: é o segunte posso ter os dois instalado e escolher qual usar
<Detch> preto, pode ter varios
<preto> Detch: e isso não vai atrapalhar em nada
<Detch> dependendo desempenho
<Detch> espaço disco
<preto> Detch: o sistema escolhe qual vai ser iniciado
<Detch> vc
<Detch> escolhe
<preto> Detch: mais isso não vai pesar em nada depois de iniciado
<Detch> preto, depende da sua maquina
<preto> pentium 4        1.2ghz     40 gig
<Detch> vai de gnome
<preto> Detch: valeu
<darouca> Bom dia Galera... tudo bem? Alguém aqui lembra que eu estava arrumando um K6 II?
<mvcirino> Sim, lembro de ontem
<darouca> mvcirino, Resolvi!!! ;)
<darouca> Joguei ele do quinto andar!!! Não sobrou nada!
<mvcirino> :(
<darouca> mvcirino, Eu nçao aguentava mais... Vou comprar uma máquina simples... Mas não tão simples... rs
<mvcirino> Eu comprei para a minha tia, um Dex, que tem processador Atom alguma coisa, 1 Gb de RAM e 400Gb de HD com monitor de 20" por R$700,00 na Saraiva
<mvcirino> O meu é um SpaceBR que comprei na Balão da Informática faz 2 anos. Dual Core E5200 com 2Gb de RAM e HD de 320
<darouca> mvcirino, Show!!! É esse que vou comprar... É só pra acessar o Banco de Dados do Stoq no Estoque...
<darouca> Hoje estou tentando abrir um .pmd mesmo... ¬¬
<naufragoweb> hahahahahaha.... essa do 5 andar foi otima... tinha que ter filmado pra gente ver
<darouca> naufragoweb, Nem pensei isso... Mas quando chegar a multa eu posso tirar foto e mandar...
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<valdineysr> olá a todos estou usando samba e não consigo aplicar cotas de disco, alguém pode me ajudar
<valdineysr> ?
<em> hey guys. is this the Brazilian channel?
<Arch__> em, yes
<em> good thank you. A quick question about Brazilian culture and norms.
<em> What is the most common TLD in Brazil?
<Arch__> ok
<Arch__> TLD means ...?
<em> Like, if you were making a website and wanted a presence in Brazil what top level domain would you want for it.
<em> like .com  vs .net etc
<Arch__> .com.br
<em> okay thanks, that's the one that you would see most websites there using right?
<em> like orkut is .com.br?
<Arch__> yep
<em> thanks very much :)
<darouca> Very CHIC o cara falando IN INGREXI... rs
<darouca> O melhor sou eu tentando entender...
<giano> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<darouca> Vou tomar uma cerveja pra relaxar mais que jogar um micro do quinto andar...
<luziel_Carvalho> Oi pessoal
<luziel_Carvalho> Alguém sabe usar o enlighttenment?
<luziel_Carvalho> e compilar seus modulos
<luziel_Carvalho> no ubuntu 10.10
<luziel_Carvalho> eu até comecei a compilar,
<luziel_Carvalho> mas fica dando um erro
<virtu> finally
<tsnovo> quando instalei meu ubuntu não configurei net
<tsnovo> então quando o tel toca a net cai
<tsnovo> pode ser por isso ou é filtro de linha?
<ZNC> pode ser ate  a tomada (ja vi isso)
<ZNC> exite-me, tenho mais coisas a fazer, mais tarde volto para o IRC
<tsnovo> que tomada?
<ZNC> because of the heart, he will live in hell? (crazy)
<ZNC> oopsssss
<ffr76> tarde
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ZNC> tarde!
<ffr76> alguem sabe como faço um variavel=ip do ppp0
<virtu> e ai cambada
<ffr76> como fazer uma variavel que capture o ip da conecção ppp0 e jogue para gw
<Geowany> Bom dia a todos!
<Geowany> .
<skletenblack> Bom dia!
<c4p4rz0> lol
<c4p4rz0> alguem on?
<skletenblack> sim
<skletenblack> Aqui está maior "deserto".
<c4p4rz0> :]
<c4p4rz0> pode crer
<skletenblack> Ai c4p4rz0, gosta do que mano?
<skletenblack> Programação?
<skletenblack> Eletrônica? etc...
<c4p4rz0> prog
<c4p4rz0> manjo um pouco de c# (mas o que ta fazendo no ubuntu micro$ofter? kkkk), perl, php
<skletenblack> Qual linguagem voçê mais curte?
<c4p4rz0> e você?
<skletenblack> Eu estudo C
<skletenblack> E  gosto de Eletrônica
<skletenblack> Programar uns Microcontrolador etc...
<skletenblack> Pic
<c4p4rz0> acho isso muito foda
<c4p4rz0> pretendo fazer algo parecido
<c4p4rz0> rs
<c4p4rz0> algum dia
<skletenblack> É
<skletenblack> que bom véio...
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> Ai fazia tempão que eu num entrava mais aqui em ...
<c4p4rz0> kkk
<skletenblack> Voçê está usando Ubuntu?
<c4p4rz0> ahm
<c4p4rz0> aham
<c4p4rz0> mas tenho w7 tambem
<c4p4rz0> ei
<skletenblack> fala
<c4p4rz0> bora pra rede de uns amigos meu
<skletenblack> que rede?
<c4p4rz0> irc.botecounix.com.br #c00kies
<c4p4rz0> talvez conheça o boteco né
<c4p4rz0> se curte C
<c4p4rz0> rs
<skletenblack> to lá já
<c4p4rz0> entra la então
<skletenblack> ja estou lá
<skletenblack> ai olha  : /join #c00kies
<c4p4rz0> ta nada rapa
<gmatos> ola pessoal estou com problema em meu ubuntu, quando depois de uma instalcao veio o problema o mesmo nao faz logoog
<gmatos> logoof
<gmatos> pedi o nome de usuario e senha digito e o mesmo retorna novamente pedindo usuario e senha
<c4p4rz0> hm
<c4p4rz0> e pra logar vai de boa?
<gmatos> e abre o logon mas so que nao abre a area de trabalho
<c4p4rz0> to falando quando você liga o pc
<c4p4rz0> pra iniciar a sessão
<gmatos> tudo normal
<c4p4rz0> O.O
<gmatos> ele carrega normal o grub, mas na ora de fazer o logoof ele retorna, e pedi novamente usuario e senha...
<c4p4rz0> estranho isso hein
<gmatos> isso foi depois que instalei java
<gmatos> deu essa loucura
<gmatos> alguem tem soluçao para isso o so me resta reistalar
<ZNC> alt+f2
<ZNC> digita seu login e ve se entra
<ZNC> ops ctrl+alt+f2
<gmatos> nessa secao entra
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> existe algo com seu usuario
<gmatos> so nao entra no grafico
<ZNC> (prefiro nao opinar) - mas acredito so remover as pasta das config do gnome ou similar
<gmatos> mas como executo
<gmatos> alguem tem uma solucao mas plausivel.
<vvesley> boa noite o/
<vvesley> Quero mudar o local de duas partiçoes logicas minhas.
<vvesley> eu altero la no fstab mas não muda continua montandoo no mesmo lugar
<vvesley> como eu faço então ?
<marmadeoli> Boa noite
<marmadeoli> alguém pode me dar aqui uma ajuda no broffice (calc)?
<marmadeoli> gravo as macros, elas são criadas, mas não executam
<marmadeoli> quando chamadas
<virtu> hora do planeta ai galera
<virtu> apagar as luzes
<virtu> aumenta o som
<virtu> e COMEÇA A FESTA camabda
<virtu> =D
<marmadeoli> quando chamadas/
<marmadeoli> ?
<vvesley> virtu, : ta apagado o/
<marmadeoli> o que está apagado?
<virtu> hora do planeta
<marmadeoli> ???
<virtu> google
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-27
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Alguem ajudar com sistema a iniciar no arranque?
<luziel_Carvalho> como instalar o via chrome9 no ubuntu 10.10
<luziel_Carvalho> alguém conseguiu êxito?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Qual arq. editar no grub para marcar qual sistema iniciar?
<Giverny> Jorge_Ctba_PR http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=524f3cc20ff7ae897b0069c772d75f22&/topic,58947.0.html
<Giverny> Jorge_Ctba_PR se tiver dúvida pergunta
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Giverny,  Valeu, vou espiar lá
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Giverny, Camarada, não é bolinho não! abri o /etc/default/grub, mas n sei o q mudar para selecionar o sistema q eu quero por default
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Com em minha casa só eu uso linux, outras 3 pessoas preferem o Seven, preciso deixá-lo por default
<Giverny> o que ser bolinho?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Minha mãe sempre fazia uns fritos, massa, salgada ou doce, são muito bons, logo virou sinônimo de coisa boa...
<ruffleS> boa noite
<Giverny> boa
<Giverny> Jorge_Ctba_PR tu foi lá no /etc/ procurou os arquivos do grub
<Giverny> ?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> abri o grub de default
<Giverny> iae?!
<Giverny> Jorge_Ctba_PR se ajuda
<Giverny> ehehe
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> vi q lá tem a opção grub default=0, mas para alterar, n sei a posição do seven
<vvesley> como eu mudo um ponto de montagem ?
<vvesley> boa noite
<Giverny> boa
<Giverny> vvesley procura fstab
<Giverny> no google
<Giverny> vvesley http://www.epidemiclinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=Ponto_de_Montagem_e_Fstab
<vvesley> Giverny, : eu ja mudei por la mas nao muda ..
<Giverny> Jorge_Ctba_PR procura onde tem ubuntu
<Giverny> e windows
<Giverny> Jorge_Ctba_PR nos arquivos de conf da grub
<Giverny> vvesley usa root
<vvesley> ja usei e nada
<Giverny> qual erro que dá?
<vvesley> nao da nenhum erro, o ponto de montagem continua o mesmo
<Giverny> vvesley  su -c 'mount [-o options] device dir'
<Giverny> por comando ele não monta?
<Giverny> vvesley  sudo mount [-o options] device dir
<Giverny> ?
<vvesley> e uma partição ..
<vvesley> 100 gb
<vvesley> esta montando no /home
<vvesley> quero muda coloca no ;
<vvesley>   /mnt
<Giverny> ué o comando serve pra partição tb
<vvesley> mas toda vez que eu inicia o micro vou ter que executar ele
<vvesley> :
<vvesley> ?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> uma vez só
<Giverny> se tiver com muito problema em usar linha de comando
<Giverny> usa gparted
<Giverny> do gnome
<vvesley> tem como muda por la ?
<vvesley> o ponto de montagem ?
<Giverny> sim ele monta tudo lá direito
<Giverny> em modo gráfico
<vvesley> vo ver la por ele, mas porque q pelo fstab nao vai ?
<Giverny> vai sim mas tu deve tá fazendo algo errado
<Giverny> porque computador não erra
<Giverny> só erra o ser humano
<Giverny> :/
<GuilhermeCunha> ./etc/fstab
<vvesley> GuilhermeCunha: ja fiz isso la ..
<vvesley> vo manda pra voces o arquivo
<vvesley> perai
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Giverny> se for mais de 3 linhas
<Giverny> pasta
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> pra não gerar flood
<vvesley> perai, eu tava fazendo merda mesmo ..
<Giverny> ......................
<GuilhermeCunha> então tem que montar
<GuilhermeCunha> cola a linha ae
<GuilhermeCunha> cola a linha ae
<GuilhermeCunha> que você adicionou no fstab
<Giverny> GuilhermeCunha calma cara
<Giverny> GuilhermeCunha ele viu que fez merda
<Giverny> tá consertando
<Giverny> ehehe
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<vvesley> kk
<vvesley> eu tava comentando a linha errada ..
<vvesley> vo reinicia ja volto o/
<vvesley> GuilhermeCunha: deu muito certo não ..
<vvesley> como eu faço pra montar na minha pasta pessoal ?
<vvesley> Giverny
<Giverny>  /home/vvesley ?
<vvesley> ai ja estava ..
<vvesley> quero que ela aparece quando eu abrir a minha pasta pessoal !
<Giverny> cara você pode montar
<Giverny> no diretório que quiser
<vvesley> Ou no Desktop ..
<vvesley> algo de facil acesso
<Giverny> ce sabe como tá o fstab?
<Giverny> como é o esquema?
<vvesley> sei ..
<vvesley> tentei
<Giverny> Sistema de arquivo
<vvesley> /home/vvesley/Dados .
<Giverny> é a primeira coluna
<vvesley> sei sim ..
<vvesley> ai ta certo .
<Giverny> que é o device que você quer montar
<Giverny> o que você tá tentando montar?
<Giverny> hd ?
<vvesley> uma partição pra dados .
<Giverny> já existe 1 ?
<vvesley> nao perai vo pensa ..
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> o ubuntu usa /media ou /dev ?
<vvesley> ta usando oque ai ?
<vvesley>   depende !
<Giverny> slackware e windows
<vvesley> pendrive /media
<vvesley> ata
<Daekdroom> ele monta no /media
<Giverny> então manda ver
<Giverny> primeira coluna
<Giverny> sistema de arquivo
<vvesley> sistema de arquivo e a quarta ..
<Giverny>   /media/sda
<Giverny> /media/sda1
<vvesley> eu quero ir pra minha pasta pessoal e ela tem que estar la
<vvesley> so isso .
<Giverny> só tu botar o ponto de montagem
<Giverny> na segunda coluna
<Daekdroom> Giverny, normalmente no /media/ não fica com o nome sda1 ou parecidos assim.
<vvesley> mas eu ja fiz
<Daekdroom> Fica o nome do rótulo da partição.
<vvesley> /home/vvesley/Dados
<Daekdroom> sda1 é só pro /dev mesmo
<Giverny> tira dados
<Giverny> ;/
<vvesley> coloquei e da aquele errro
<vvesley> só /home/vvesley/
<vvesley> ?
<Giverny> sim
<vvesley> ok vou tentar
<vvesley> ja volto
<Giverny> depois o Tipo do filesystem
<Giverny> na terceira coluna
<Giverny> depois opções
<Giverny> o dump
<GuilhermeCunha> cola a linha ae
<Giverny> e a ordem de montagem
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> cada coluna é uma coisa
<Giverny> são 6 colunas
<Giverny> se teu hd for sata usa sd
<Giverny> se for ide hd
<Giverny> não tem erro
<Giverny> :D
<vvesley> Giverny: que cagada eu fiz
<vvesley> o sistema nao estava nem iniciando ..
<vvesley> :|
<vvesley> nao se pode deixar daqule jeito acho ..
<marmadeoli> alguém aqui já conseguiu rodar o office pelo wine?
<Arch__> rodar roda
<Arch__> mas é PERDA de tempo
<Arch__> libreoffice tá aew pra isso
<marmadeoli> Arch__, problema é que nem com o openoficce nem com o libreoffice tá funfando o que eu quero
<Arch__> e o que você quer?
<marmadeoli> com o libreoffice não tá gravando macros, no openoffice não executa as macros
<Arch__> vc tá tentando gravar eles em .doc?
<Arch__> quer dizer
<Arch__> no formato da MS
<Arch__> e eles não estão executando no office da ms?
<marmadeoli> não, no formato do próprio libreoffice
<Arch__> esquisito
<marmadeoli> estou tentando instalar o office porque desde ontem que tento fazer isso no libreoffice e não funciona aqui
<marmadeoli> no libreoffice a função de gravar macro fica desabilitada.
<marmadeoli> daí desinstalei e voltei para o openoffice.  Gravou, mas nao executa.
<Arch__> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/cgi_img_auth.php/4/40/Criando_Macros_no_LibreOffice_sem_script_-_R1.odt
<Arch__> openoffice agora tá uma merda
<marmadeoli> estu tentando o wine com o proprio office, roda, mas trava
<Arch__> versão free e uma paga
<marmadeoli> como eu mato o processo do wine? A tela dele está travada aqui no meu laptop
<marmadeoli> com uma splash me impedindo de ler as coisas
<marmadeoli> kkkk
<Arch__> é rapaz
<Arch__> hora de habilitar um desktop virtual no wine
<Arch__> killall -9 wine
<marmadeoli> Arch__, processo não achado
<Arch__> vai estar com o nome do programa.exe
<Arch__> nome do executável quer dizer
<marmadeoli> Arch__, como faz isso? desktop virtual?
<Arch__> winecfg
<Arch__> tu vai ver lá nas opções dele
<marmadeoli> Arch__, estive fazendo igual a este tutorial
<marmadeoli> mas no libreoffice não dá nem para gravar a macro visto que a opção gravar macro fica desabilitada
<marmadeoli> no openoffice, consigo gravar a macro, mas quando chamada ela não executa
<Arch__> vai saber
<marmadeoli> e não consigo rodar nada pelo wine
<Arch__> instalou o que é necessário pra rodar o programa?
<Arch__> :P
<marmadeoli> quanto ao wine realmente eu não saberia te responder essa pergunta.
<Arch__> o wine não é um emulador do windows
<Arch__> ele não vem com todas as dlls pra rodar tudo
<Arch__> isso é tu quem tem que instalar
<Arch__> pra isso existem alguns scripts legais
<Arch__> winetricks
<Arch__> ou o playonlinux
<Arch__> que vai ser melhor pra ti
<Arch__> :P
<marmadeoli> playonlinux lembro que instalei
<marmadeoli> só não sei onde foi parar
<marmadeoli> rsrsrsr
<Arch__> x.o
<Arch__> use ele pra instalar o office
<Arch__> vai te quebrar um galho
<marmadeoli> mas ele não está em nenhum menu
<marmadeoli> não sei onde foi parar
<Arch__> digita playonlinux no terminal
<marmadeoli> blz
<al4nk4ds> Oi
<HugoBR20> opa
<HugoBR20> alguem acordado que manje de programação?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<giano> gggggggggggggggggg
<silvano> salve galera!!
<silvano> vale apena instalar o ubuntu no pendrive?
<silvano> Como eu devo formatar meu pendrive para instalar o ubuntu nele?
<Geowany> o cara jura que tem alguém de pé 5 da manhã
<Geowany> pqp!
<silvano> vale apena instalar o sistema em um pendrive?
<silvano> ii
<ZNC> Bom dia
<ZNC> no irc temos uma diversidades enorme e variada de pessoas que exerce diversos trabalhos em sua vida, existe algum professor de biologia ai?
 * sandys Bom dia
<omyziom> tem alguem que possa me da um help
<omyziom> poderia me ajudar porque o unbuntu no kde fica parando o mouse
<omyziom> e  no gnome ele so abre uma interface x
<Raylton> omyasuda, isso acontece no windows?
<omyziom> nao so acontece no kde no gnome roda normal
<edvaldoscruz> bom dia
<edvaldoscruz> alguém poderia me ajuda
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, fale
<edvaldoscruz> como faço para assinar o código de conduita do ubuntu ?
<Raylton> precisa de uma chave ssh
<edvaldoscruz> já fiz quase todo o procedimento que consta no site e quan do chega ao assinar no terminal arquivo não encontrado "erro"
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, qual o erro
<Raylton> ?
<edvaldoscruz> perai
<edvaldoscruz> esse erro: gpg: impossível abrir `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt: clearsign failed: erro na abertura de arquivo
<Raylton> está segundo os passos de que endereço
<Raylton> ?
<Raylton> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta esse?
<edvaldoscruz> seui o passo -a-passo do site de como criar e assinar o código de conduta
<Raylton> e qual o passo ende dá o erro ?
<edvaldoscruz> esse mesmo link: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<edvaldoscruz> a partir  Criar uma conta no Launchpad
<Raylton> faz isso...
<Raylton> vai no seu diretório de usuario e aperte ctrl+h
<edvaldoscruz> onde é esse diretório de usuário ?
<Raylton> /home/SEUNOMEDEUSUARIO
<edvaldoscruz> tá aberto e apertei o ctrl+h e depois ?
<Raylton> procure um diretório chamado .gpg
<Raylton> ou .gnu-gpg
<Raylton> ou coisa do tipo
<edvaldoscruz> encontrei um de .gnupg. é esse ?
<Raylton> sim
<edvaldoscruz> depois, o quê faço ?
<Raylton> tem 2 arquivos aí?
<edvaldoscruz> ao abrir têm:
<edvaldoscruz> private-keys-v1.d
<edvaldoscruz> gpg.conf
<edvaldoscruz> gpg-agent-info-edvaldoscruz-OEM
<edvaldoscruz> pubring.gpg
<edvaldoscruz> pubring.gpg~
<edvaldoscruz> random_seed
<edvaldoscruz> secring.gpg
<edvaldoscruz> trustdb.gpg
<Raylton> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> têm esse ai
<edvaldoscruz> depois, o quê faço agora ?
<Raylton> você enviou a chave para o keyserver ?
<Raylton> com sucesso?
<edvaldoscruz> já
<edvaldoscruz> e recebi o e-mail
<Raylton> já criou a conta launchpad
<edvaldoscruz> já
<Raylton> colou a impressão digital
<edvaldoscruz> já
<edvaldoscruz> que mais ?
<Raylton> Descriptou o e-mail?
<edvaldoscruz> como faço isso ?
<Raylton> salva
<edvaldoscruz> lá no site está mal explicado
<edvaldoscruz> quando salvo pede a senha
<edvaldoscruz> ele abre
<Raylton> como assim ?
<Raylton> onde pede a senha?
<edvaldoscruz> como salvar
<edvaldoscruz> me diga ?
<edvaldoscruz> salvei na pasta downloads como emailsalvo.mbox
<Raylton> você que fez isso https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/150645
<edvaldoscruz> depois, o que faço ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim ?
<edvaldoscruz> depois, o que faço Raylton ?
<Raylton> pera
<edvaldoscruz> perando
<Raylton> o e-mail está aberto pelo evolution?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<edvaldoscruz> e no rodapé tem escrito criptografada
<edvaldoscruz> alguém pode me ajudar de como efetuar a assinatura da conduta do ubuntu ?
<mark__> Boa tarde;
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde Mark
<edvaldoscruz> alguém pode me ajudar de como efetuar a assinatura da conduta do ubuntu ?
<mark__> estou com problemas nvidia mx 4000 . Não estou conseguindo inicializar e subir o driver e a resolução de 1400 x 900 .
<Daekdroom> mark__, não tem nenhum driver que suporte essa placa além do VESA
<Daekdroom> E o vesa não tem aceleração 2d, 3d e o suporte a resoluções é limitado, acho.
<Daekdroom> talvez o nv suporte, mas ele também é básico.
<zoinho23> ola, boa tarde
<Rafaell> ola boa tarde
<zoinho23> rafael tu manja do squid
<zoinho23> ?
<Rafaell> manjo nada
<Rafaell> oq seria swuid?
<zoinho23> to com um problema
<Rafaell> squid..
<zoinho23> quando ele esta fazendo cache fica lento
<Rafaell> hmmm....
<zoinho23> o squid faz cache dos paginas de internet
<Rafaell> tem dual boot?
<zoinho23> nem sei acho que nao
<zoinho23> alguem aqui on line manja do squid
<edvaldoscruz>  alguém pode me ajudar de como efetuar a assinatura da conduta do ubuntu ?
<zoinho23> e poderia tirar uma duvida minha
<mark__> Daekdroom; Instalei o driver nvidia, porém nao consigo resolução 1400x900
<Daekdroom> mark__, qual driver?
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, desculpa minha internet caiu
<Raylton> onde estávamos?
<mark__> Daekdroom; site da nvidia
<Daekdroom> mark__, a versão
<mark__> Daekdroom; NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.19-pkg1
<zoinho23> mark__, tu usa squid
<mark__> zoinho23; não
<Daekdroom> mark__, e o driver não sobe, é isso?
<edvaldoscruz> okay Raylton
<mark__> Daekdroom; sobe, porém sempre com outra resolução e nunca com 1400x900
<edvaldoscruz> parou em: o e-mail está aberto pelo evolution? sim, e no rodapé tem escrito criptografada Raylton
<Daekdroom> mark__, você instalou o nvidia-xconfig?
<mark__> Daekdroom; tenho que entrar toda hora que inicia o ubuntu, tenho que escolher a resolução correta para o meu monitor xserver setings
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, click em editar preferencias
<Raylton> editar>preferencias
<Raylton> conseguiu ?
<edvaldoscruz> onde acho editar>preferência ?
<mark__> Daekdroom; não instalei  só nvidia-settings
<Raylton> suspeito que na parte superior
<edvaldoscruz> do evolution ?
<Raylton> sim
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Raylton> está vendo sua conta
<Raylton> ?
<edvaldoscruz> tenho 10 contas de e-mail, mas tô
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Raylton> escolha a conta na qual recebeu o e-mail
<Raylton> e clique em editar
<edvaldoscruz> pronto e depois
<Raylton> aperte na aba segurança
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Raylton> cole a PGP/GPG Key ID
<edvaldoscruz> onde encontro isso
<Raylton> ué
<edvaldoscruz> não sei
<edvaldoscruz> sou iniciante nesse ubuntu
<Raylton> vou o que tu enviou pro keyserver, não?
<Raylton> *foi o que tu enviou pro keyserver, não?
<edvaldoscruz> perai que tenho que abrir a página do ubuntu e pegar  o código para encontrar isso que vc me pediu
<edvaldoscruz> no terminal
<Raylton> nah
<Raylton> abrir o terminal e apertar a seta para cima
<Raylton> so precisa fazer isso
<Raylton> vai apertando até achar
<edvaldoscruz> a tá
<edvaldoscruz>  é o pub ?
<Raylton> certamente
<edvaldoscruz> coloco os dois
<Raylton> dois?
<edvaldoscruz> 2048R/3879EA18
<Raylton> nah
<edvaldoscruz> esses
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Raylton> só o que vem depois da barra
<edvaldoscruz> esse então
<edvaldoscruz> 3879EA18
<Raylton> sim
<zoinho23> alguem poderia me dar uma força com o squid3
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, aperta ok e fecha
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Raylton> vai no e-mail e copia a chave num arquivo texto
<Raylton> file.txt
<edvaldoscruz> como copio a chave  criptografada
<Raylton> da parte -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- até -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<edvaldoscruz> como abro isso se quando clico duas vezes na criptografada aparece dizendo:
<edvaldoscruz> mensagem criptografada e esta mensagem não assinada ?
<Raylton> ué
<Raylton> aquela ultima coisa que fizemos foi pra retirar isso
<edvaldoscruz> vou fecha o e-mail e abrir novamente
<edvaldoscruz> perai
<edvaldoscruz> quando abre o e-mail aparece dizendo que precisa ser digitado a mensagem secreta para discriptografar
<Raylton> então digita
<edvaldoscruz> se digito
<edvaldoscruz> aparece ela criptografada
<edvaldoscruz> e se não digito aparece ela dizendo:
<edvaldoscruz> Não foi possível analisar a mensagem PGP
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: cabeçalho da proteção: Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: a chave pública é CFDC0063
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: utilizando sub-chave CFDC0063 em vez da chave primária D30325AE
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: utilizando sub-chave CFDC0063 em vez da chave primária D30325AE
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: cancelado pelo usuario
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: criptografado com 2048-bit RSA chave, ID CFDC0063, criado 2011-03-27
<edvaldoscruz> "Edvaldo de Souza Cruz (Viva o Linux Ubuntu !!!) <edvaldoscruz@hotmail.com>"
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: descriptografia de chave pública falhou: frase secreta incorreta
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: descriptografia falhou: chave secreta não disponível
<edvaldoscruz> diz isso
<Daekdroom> !pastebin | edvaldoscruz
<ubottu-br> edvaldoscruz: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<edvaldoscruz> como faço agora Raylton ?
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, ixe esqueci de dizer que se for grande tu posta no pastebin
<Raylton> mas enfim
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi nada
<Raylton> era pra utilizar a chave privada
<edvaldoscruz> que chave privada é essa ?
<edvaldoscruz> que faço agora ?
<Raylton> ou não...
<Raylton> não tenho certeza
<Raylton> deixa eu pensar
<Raylton> carregando... 35%
<edvaldoscruz> esperando
<Raylton> digita a senha
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<MarconM> Illuminati: owww
<edvaldoscruz> e depois
<Raylton> tenta copiar denovo
<edvaldoscruz> como copiar ?
<edvaldoscruz> se está criptografada
<Raylton> a chave talvez funcione agora
<edvaldoscruz> ao abrir o e-mail no evolution aparece
<edvaldoscruz> digite sua mensagem secreta
<marmadeoli> bom dia pessoal, tem algum canal específico do broffice ou openoffice?
<edvaldoscruz> digito e aparece no rodapé do e-mail criptografada
<edvaldoscruz> e depois o que faço ?
<Raylton> copia
<Raylton> não dá?
<edvaldoscruz> como faço para copiar ?
<edvaldoscruz> explique
<Raylton> seleciona a chave e aperta ctrl+c
<edvaldoscruz> só seleciona onde está escrito criptografada
<Raylton> da parte -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- até -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<edvaldoscruz> não há nada disso escrito aqui
<edvaldoscruz> está escrito:
<edvaldoscruz> criptografada
<edvaldoscruz> depois abaixo:
<edvaldoscruz> Thanks,
<edvaldoscruz> The Launchpad Team
<Raylton> hum...
<edvaldoscruz> perai que vou fechar e abrir o evolutiom
<edvaldoscruz> e quando pedir a mensagem secreta eu cancelo
<Raylton> e quando você acessa por outro cliente de e-mail aparece a mesma coisa ?
<edvaldoscruz> como assim
<edvaldoscruz> ?
<Raylton> qual o seu servidor de e-mail...
<Raylton> gmail?
<Raylton> hotmail?
<edvaldoscruz> agora não tá mais pedindo a mensagem e fica criptografada  direto agora
<edvaldoscruz> hotmail padrão
<Raylton> acessa a mensagem pelo proprio hotmail
<Raylton> pra testar
<edvaldoscruz> ai tenho que enviar para lá o e-mail
<Raylton> que e-mai?
<edvaldoscruz> acesso pelo hotmail mesmo
<edvaldoscruz> no evolution
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<edvaldoscruz> clico na chave criptografada e aparece
<edvaldoscruz> informação de segurança
<edvaldoscruz> editar assinatura
<edvaldoscruz> esta mensagem não está assinada.
<edvaldoscruz> não há garantias de que está mensagem seja autêntica.
<edvaldoscruz> criptografia
<Raylton> ops
<Raylton> entendi
<Raylton> salva o e-mail
<edvaldoscruz> esta mensagem está criptografada. será difícil  que um estranho consiguisse  ver o conteudo  dessa mensagem
<edvaldoscruz> tá salvo na pasta  download
<Raylton> salva na pasta de usuario
<Raylton> com o nome file.txt
<edvaldoscruz> onde fica essa pasta de usuário ?
<Raylton> /home/SEUNOMEDESUSARIO
<Raylton> pasta pessoal
<Raylton> conseguiu ?
<edvaldoscruz> consegui
<edvaldoscruz> tá salva em file.txt e não como e-mail evolutiom
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Raylton> no terminal: gpg --decrypt file.txt
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Raylton> digitou a frase chave?
<edvaldoscruz> não pediu
<Raylton> e o que apareceu ?
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu isso|:
<edvaldoscruz> Please go here to finish adding the key to your Launchpad account:
<edvaldoscruz> no final
<Raylton> só
<LoL> alguém aí consegue conectar na Rizon?
<Guest59689> tá dando erro aqui
<edvaldoscruz> https://launchpad.net/token/V36JFVfZwWT70v62WDbT
<Raylton> esse link apareceu na mensagem ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<edvaldoscruz> fui no link e apareceu essa mensagem:
<edvaldoscruz> You reached this page probably because you followed a link received by email. That link was sent to confirm you have access to the email address it was sent to, but this confirmation was already concluded, so you don't need to do anything else.
<edvaldoscruz> e agora Raylton ?
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, não era pra você colar o link aqui
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, esse link é criptografado exatamente por isso
<edvaldoscruz> descupe mas não sei referente a mita coisa nesse ubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> estou dizendo o que vc me pediu
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, isso foi realmente uma má ideia
<edvaldoscruz> agora o que eu faço ?
<Raylton> nessa pagina pediu o seu password?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<edvaldoscruz> do teminal não e nem na página porqu está aberta
<Raylton> é so isso
<edvaldoscruz> no launchpad.net
<Raylton> basta assinar o código agora
<edvaldoscruz> como fazer
<edvaldoscruz> ?
<Raylton> baixa o código aqui
<Raylton> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download
<mark__> Daekdroom;Consegui
<mark__> deu certo
<edvaldoscruz> baixar para salvar na pasta download ou só abrir como menciona ?
<Giverny> mano pra que código de conduta
<Giverny> credo pessoal viaja
<Raylton> salva na pasta de usuario
<mark__> Daekdroom; removi todos nvidia, e instalei do zero e editei o arquivo xorg manualmente e funfou diretinho
<Giverny> deixa a porra empenar
<edvaldoscruz> só tem essa opção de salvar na pasta download
<Raylton> então td bem
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz qual o problema?
<edvaldoscruz> salvo e depois Raylton, que faço ?
<Raylton> Giverny, ele está assinando o codigo de conduta
<Giverny> -.-
<Raylton> qual o nome da sua pasta de downloads
<Raylton> ?
<edvaldoscruz> downloads
<edvaldoscruz> vem padrão pelo ubuntu 10.10
<Raylton> escreve cd Downloads
<Raylton> no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Raylton> escreve: gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<edvaldoscruz> escreve assim então, tudo junto
<Raylton> o que?
<edvaldoscruz> cd Downloads gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<Raylton> nah
<edvaldoscruz> assim ?
<Raylton> só gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<edvaldoscruz> e por que o cd downloads ?
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi ?
<Raylton> pra entrar na pasta de downloads onde tu salvou o código de conduta
<Raylton> entendeu?
<edvaldoscruz> escrevo o cd downloads e depois disso ?
<Raylton> enter
<edvaldoscruz> não preciso dar enter nem nada ?
<Giverny> deveria ter um script assim: #!/bin/bash -f clear wget https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download && gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu : OEM:~/Downloads$
 * sandys Alguem pode me dizer como fica  a compatibilidade dos principais programas no Ubuntu 11.04 com esse novo ambiente gráfico?
<Raylton> Giverny, eu prefiro ensinar o passo a passo pro garoto não se perder
<Giverny> ...
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, agora escreve: gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, e aperta enter
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu a mensagem pedindo a frase secreta
<Raylton> escreve
<edvaldoscruz> digitei e
<edvaldoscruz> voltou nessa parte
<edvaldoscruz> OEM:~/Downloads$
<Raylton> pronto basta clicar aqui https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<edvaldoscruz> digito o que na signed code : ?
<Raylton> cola o conteúdo código de conduta no campo de texto que está aí
<edvaldoscruz> onde está esse código ?
<Giverny> ê laiá
<Giverny> eheuah
<Giverny> com o script já tinha saido Raylton
<Raylton> hehehe
<Giverny> o gpg vem por default no ubuntu Raylton ?
<Giverny> ou tem que instalar
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> aguardando
<Raylton> Giverny, acho que vem
<Raylton> Giverny, não sei nas novas versões
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, vai na pasta de downloads e clicar no arquivo com o nome UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<edvaldoscruz> pronto e ?
<Raylton> faz uma copia de todo o conteúdo
<edvaldoscruz> depois ?
<Raylton> cola no campo de texto que tem no link que tu clicou agora pouco
<edvaldoscruz> pronto e continuar ?
<Raylton> pronto só é apertar o botão
<edvaldoscruz> saiu essa duas mensagens: There is 1 error.  No data
<edvaldoscruz> depois ?
<hugow> alguem ?
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, tem certeza que colou?
<edvaldoscruz> aparece aqui colado
<hugow> alguem aqui é programador?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Raylton> sim
<edvaldoscruz> como posso ter certeza  disso então ?
<edvaldoscruz> depois o que faço após saiu essa duas mensagens: There is 1 error.  No data
<hugow> there is = há
<edvaldoscruz> como faço então ?
<hugow> tem 1 erro nisso que vc ta fazendo
<hugow> que eu n sei o que é :x
<edvaldoscruz> é o site que não reconhece a colagem
<edvaldoscruz> como faço então Raylton ?
<mvcirino> Cola os dados no gedit para ver se tem algo na area de transferência, edvaldo
<henrique-rn> alguem ja atualizou o firefox4?
<henrique-rn> para o
<mvcirino> eu atualizei manualmente
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, esse é um erro incomum
<henrique-rn> algum problema ao usalo/
<henrique-rn> ?
<edvaldoscruz> como faço então ?
<mvcirino> nenhum. inclusive as extensões que uso estão ok
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, quando colou apareceu algo?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<edvaldoscruz> colagem normal
<henrique-rn> tava com uns problemas no campo de endereço
<henrique-rn> mas, resolvido ja :)
<hugow> alguem aqui manja de portugol?
<edvaldoscruz> estou aguardando a solução Raylton
<mvcirino> hahahahaha
<hugow> edvaldoscruz <mvcirino> Cola os dados no gedit para ver se tem algo na area de transferência, edvaldo
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, faz o que o hugow disse
<Giverny> hugow
<Giverny> qual o pró?
<edvaldoscruz> depois ?
<mvcirino> portugol... tô ficando velho mesmo... hahahahaha..
<hugow> ta dando erro quando ele cola alguma coisa no site dele
<edvaldoscruz> já fiz e depois ?
<hugow> mvcirino pq? heuheuhe
<mvcirino> na minha época de faculdade era português estruturado
<hugow> edvaldoscruz ve se tem se tiver tira e testa d enovo
<hugow> mvcirino agora é portugol
<virtu> bom dia
<hugow> hahaha
<Giverny> izi
<Giverny> hugow qual a dúvida?
<hugow> Giverny a minha ou a do cara do site?
<Raylton> mvcirino, eu prefiro o gpt
<mvcirino> Tenho um livro de algoritmo estruturado muito bom, mas tem uns 21 anos
<Giverny> hugow dos dois
<Giverny> :D
<Raylton> pra compilar
<edvaldoscruz> continua com a mesma mensagem
<hugow> Giverny eu preciso fazer um algoritmo que leia e resolva expressoes numericas de numeros inteiros em portugol :P
<mvcirino> hugow, é facil
<hugow> mvcirino tu formou em q?
<hugow> me ajuda entao
<hugow> que to desde ontem com isso
<hugow> hsauishiashaish
<mvcirino> vou fazer noo gedit e já te mando
<Giverny> fácil
<edvaldoscruz> e agora Raylton ?
<mvcirino> eu formei num curso que nem existe. Análise de sistemas
<hugow> mvcirino existe sim mano
<Giverny> programa Calcular;
<hugow> la na minha faculdade tem
<Giverny> inicio
<hugow> Giverny manda no pvt pra nao enxer aqui
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, eu não sei não... essa era a parte que funcionava
<Raylton> alguem sabe ajudar o edvaldoscruz ?
<Giverny> Raylton qual o problema dele?
<hugow> edvaldoscruz fala seu problema pro Giverny
<edvaldoscruz> então vai ficar sen a assinatura do código de conduta
<edvaldoscruz> então
<hugow> edvaldoscruz fala seu problema pro Giverny
<edvaldoscruz> vlw Rayloton
<hugow> ele vai tentar te ajudar
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, calma
<Giverny> wget https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download && gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<edvaldoscruz> digas
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz abre o terminal e faz isso ae
<Giverny> pronto
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> resolvido
<Raylton> Giverny, não é isso
<edvaldoscruz> arquivo não encontrado
<Giverny> Raylton qual o pró?
<mvcirino> Já fiz hugow. Um bem simples, só d eexemplo. Depois vc faz os "Se" ...
<Giverny> :T
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, pera ele vai tentar ajudar
<mvcirino> vou subir...
<hugow> mvcirino PVT
<Giverny> fala o problema diabo
<Giverny> eauha
<mark__> Daekdroom; Amigão estou com problemas com o totem, tipo instalei todos os codecs, e driver da nvidia, e quando coloco um dvd para executar continua com alguns legs.
<edvaldoscruz> hum
<Raylton> Giverny, ele já fez tudo só flata colar o arquivo assinado no campo de texto do launchpad
<Giverny> problema é o charset?
<Giverny> ele não tá conseguindo colar Raylton ?
<Raylton> Giverny, codificação?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> ?
<Raylton> Giverny, ele consegue colar... mas aparece um erro
<Giverny> pq se no linux é utf-8 e lá é iso-8.. vai dar pepino...
<zoinho23> alguem ja usou o linux para fazer loadbalance
<zoinho23> ?
<Giverny> zoinho23 http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Load-balance-e-alta-disponibilidade-com-Bonding
<edvaldoscruz> estou aguardando
<Giverny> Raylton pede pra ele setar o charset do arquivo
<zoinho23> obrigado giverny
<Raylton> tem certeza que lá é iso-8?
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, muda a codificação
<edvaldoscruz> hum
<Raylton> edvaldoscruz, pra iso-8
<edvaldoscruz> ???????
<Giverny> Raylton não
<mark__> Estou com problemas com o totem, tipo instalei todos os codecs, e driver da nvidia, e quando coloco um dvd para executar continua com alguns legs.
<Giverny> calma
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz
<Giverny> qual erro
<Giverny> que dá
<Giverny> quando você cola o arquivo lá?
<Raylton> Giverny, There is 1 error.  No data
<Giverny> tá dando que não existe dado
<Raylton> Giverny, pois é
<Giverny> ele fez algo de errado
<Giverny> na hora de assinar
<Giverny> ?
<Raylton> Giverny, acho que teve algo errado na hora de assinar
<Giverny> ele fez gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt ?
<Raylton> sim
<Raylton> ele falow que sim
<Giverny> Raylton onde tá esse tutorial de código de conduta?
<Raylton> aqui http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<Giverny> melhor dar logo um tuto pra ele
<Raylton> e aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Giverny> rum
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz bora começar do ínicio?
<Giverny> ehehe
<edvaldoscruz> hum
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz segura alt + f2 e digita gnome-terminal
<Giverny> no campo que abrir
<Giverny> quando o terminal tiver aberto digita:
<Giverny> gpg --gen-key
<Raylton> bom Giverny fica tomando conta do garoto aí qualquer coisa me chama
<Giverny> isso vai gerar as gpg
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> ok?
<edvaldoscruz> só já vai ser a terceira chave que crio viu
<Giverny> tem problema não
<edvaldoscruz> quero ver como deletar as outras
<Giverny> você pediu pra
<Giverny> ele criar
<Giverny> a opção 1 ? DSA
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> tem que ser DSA
<Giverny> ele te dá 3 opções de escolha da chave
<Giverny> (1) DSA e Elgamal (padrão)
<Giverny> (2) DSA (apenas assinatura)
<Giverny> (5) RSA (apenas assinar)
<edvaldoscruz> há quatro opções
<edvaldoscruz> escolho a 1
<Giverny> sim
<edvaldoscruz> 1
<Giverny> DSA e Elgamal
<Giverny> é a padrão
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<edvaldoscruz> escolhi a primeira
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> 2 passo agora
<Giverny> ele vai perguntar o tamanho da chave
<edvaldoscruz> 2048
<Giverny> tá 3 passo
<edvaldoscruz> não
<Giverny> validar a chave
<Giverny> ce já fez os 2 primeiros
<edvaldoscruz> como validar ?
<Giverny> ele pergunta por quanto tempo
<edvaldoscruz> estou na segunda parte
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz na segunda é só botar o tamanho da chave
<edvaldoscruz> 2048
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Giverny> então
<Giverny> terceiro passo agora
<edvaldoscruz> 0 para nao expirar
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> 0
<Giverny> isso
<edvaldoscruz> está correto
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<edvaldoscruz> s
<Giverny> ai ele pergunta
<Giverny> se quer deixar expirar a chave
<Giverny> você põe sim
<Giverny> se não quiser deixar expirar nunca
<Giverny> põe sim
<Giverny> mas não sim
<Giverny> um S
<Giverny> só
<Giverny> ou s minúsculo
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz entendeu?
<Giverny> não é pra digitar "Sim"
<Giverny> é pra digitar só um "S"
<Giverny> se não vai dar pepino
<Giverny> e ai vai ter que começar tudo de novo
<Giverny> :s
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> o
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz ai agora é o 5 passo né?
<edvaldoscruz> já digitei a frase secreta
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> repetiu?
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz então vamos listar
<Giverny> pra ver
<Giverny> quantas chaves
<Giverny> tem ae
<Giverny> gpg --list-keys
<edvaldoscruz> 3 chaves
<Giverny> lista -.-
<edvaldoscruz> 3 chaves
<edvaldoscruz> e depois
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz vai fazer
<Giverny> mais um comando
<Giverny> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key
<Giverny> depois do --send-key vai vim o ID da chave
<zoinho23> ola, minha duvida e o seguinte montei um servidor , porem o link que alimenta esta compartilhado, como eu limitaria a velocidade para cada ip
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz a chave que você vai enviar
<Giverny> zoinho23 limitar velocidade da banda por ip pode ser feito por apliances
<edvaldoscruz> comando não encon trado
<Giverny> como microtik zoinho23
<zoinho23> sim tenho na torre uma mk que esta recebendo o sinal vindo do servidor
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz
<edvaldoscruz> digito:
<Giverny> você digitou a id de uma das chaves
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> keyserver.ubuntu.com --send 69164251
<edvaldoscruz> comando n ão encontrado
<Giverny> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 69164251
<Giverny> digita exatamente assim
<Giverny> zoinho23 então tá resolvido
<Giverny> qual pro zoinho23 ?
<edvaldoscruz> saiu enviando chave
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz isso mesmo que é pra acontecer
<Giverny> ehehe
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<zoinho23> se eu usar o mk  vou ter que fazer o dhcp nele
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz você já criou uma conta no launchpad ?
<Giverny> zoinho23 não... pode usar ip estático sem problemas
<edvaldoscruz> já e está aberta
<Giverny> https://launchpad.net/~edvaldoscruz
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz acessou seu launchpad
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> está com a página aberta
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> pega o id
<Giverny> dessa chave que você enviou
<Giverny> e faz isso
<Giverny> gpg --fingerprint 69164251
<Giverny> fez edvaldoscruz ?
<Giverny> vai sair algo +- assim:
<Giverny> 27E0 7815 B47C 0397 90D5 8589 27D9 A27B F3F9 6058
<edvaldoscruz> já
<Giverny> parecido com isso ae
<Giverny> ai edvaldoscruz você vai colar essa impressão
<edvaldoscruz> impressão digital
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> lá no campo
<Giverny> de texto
<Giverny> do seu launchpad
<Giverny> e vai apertar em import key
<edvaldoscruz> que campo ?
<Giverny> no seu launchpad tem algum campo de texto
<Giverny> com import key em baixo
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> não tem nada disso escrito aqui não
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz entra no launchpad teu
<Giverny> com teu login e senha
<edvaldoscruz> entrei
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> vê se lá tem algo como um campo pra texto
<Giverny> e a palavra import key
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<Giverny> perai
<Giverny> Raylton tem launchpad
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> perando
<Giverny> Raylton que ai você fala pra ele onde é que fica esse campo
<Raylton> Giverny, sim mas não uso... e nem me deu ao trabalho de assinar o código
<Raylton> *dei
<Giverny> perai edvaldoscruz criar um pra mim rapidinho aqui
<Raylton> Giverny, mas que campo?
<edvaldoscruz> perando...enquanto isso .......
<mvcirino> será existe a possibilidade do edvaldoscruz já ter assinado e por isto não aparece nada?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz OpenPGP keys:
<Giverny> tem isso ai no seu launchpad
<Giverny> ?
<Raylton> mvcirino, eu acho possivel
<edvaldoscruz> tem
<Giverny> do lado tem um lápis?
<Giverny> amarelo
<Giverny> ?
<mvcirino> pis foram tantos procedimentos passados, que quem sabe um deles deu certo... :P
<edvaldoscruz> tem cliquei lá e apareceu o import  an openPGP Key
<Giverny> lá nesse campo
<Giverny> que tem o import que você vai colocar
<Giverny> a impressão digital
<Raylton> mvcirino, pois é... na vez que eu tentei acho que deu tudo certo... menos a assinatura do código
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu essa mensagem:
<edvaldoscruz> There seems to be a problem with the fingerprint you submitted. You can get your gpg fingerprint by opening a terminal and typing:
<edvaldoscruz>     gpg --fingerprint
<edvaldoscruz> Please try again.
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz
<Giverny> digita
<Giverny> gpg --fingerprint 69164251
<edvaldoscruz> o quê ?
<Giverny> copia o resultado
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Giverny> 27E0 7815 B47C 0397 90D5 8589 27D9 A27B F3F9 6058 <-algo como isso
<Giverny> copia e cola no campo
<Giverny> Fingerprint
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu a mesma mensagem mencionada acima
<Giverny> tem até um exemplo
<Giverny> em baixo do campo fingerprint
<edvaldoscruz> ito memo
<edvaldoscruz> fiz conforme ali
<edvaldoscruz> e deu essa mensagem
<edvaldoscruz> There seems to be a problem with the fingerprint you submitted. You can get your gpg fingerprint by opening a terminal and typing:
<edvaldoscruz>     gpg --fingerprint
<edvaldoscruz> Please try again.
<Giverny> ish
<Giverny> tu fez um gpg --fingerprint com o id certo
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Giverny> da gpg que existe
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Giverny> cola aqui o que gerou
<Giverny> então
<edvaldoscruz> fingerprint 69164251
<edvaldoscruz> pub   2048R/9C07C050 2011-03-27
<edvaldoscruz>       Impressão digital da chave: 895E E5ED 8111 D4C2 7B70  4DE4 D3D7 B27B 9C07 C050
<edvaldoscruz> uid                  Edvaldo de Souza Cruz (Viva o Linux Ubuntu !!!) <edvaldoscruz@hotmail.com>
<edvaldoscruz> sub   2048R/69164251 2011-03-27
<Giverny> 895E E5ED 8111 D4C2 7B70  4DE4 D3D7 B27B 9C07 C050
<Giverny> põe isso
<Giverny> no Fingerprint
<Giverny> e clica em import key
<Giverny> ok?
<edvaldoscruz> agora foi
<Giverny> \o/
<Giverny> ehaueh
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> deixa eu ver o que falta
<Giverny> vai no e-mail
<Giverny> que tu cadastrou
<Giverny> no launchpad
<Giverny> deve ter recebido algo lá
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> pega esse e-mail e salva ele no teu ubuntu
<Giverny> localmente
<edvaldoscruz> quando clico no e-mail aparece a mensagem: digitar  a frase secreta
<Giverny> ai você digita aquela que você colocou
<Giverny> lembra?
<Giverny> colocou 2 vezes pra criar a chave
<Arch__> edvaldo no ubuntu?
<Arch__> num era debian e archlinux?
<Arch__> =O
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<edvaldoscruz> salvo como: Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key.mbox
<Giverny> isso
<edvaldoscruz> na pasta  downloads
<edvaldoscruz> depois Giverny ?
<Giverny> faz isso dentro dessa pasta downloads: gpg --decrypt emailsalvo
<edvaldoscruz> como faço isso ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz sabe abrir o terminal
<Giverny> e entrar na pasta downloads ?
<Giverny> via terminal
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> aplicativo>acessóriosterminal
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> alt + f2 e digita
<Giverny> gnome-terminal
<Giverny> depois quando abrir o terminal
<Giverny> você vai cd Down e aperta a tecla tab que ele completa
<Giverny> ele faz o caminho pra pasta downloads
<Giverny> sozinho
<Giverny> ai você dá enter
<Giverny> pronto deve tá dentro da pasta download pelo terminal
<edvaldoscruz> saiu essa mensagem:
<edvaldoscruz> bash: cd: Down: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Giverny> -.-"
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz você apertou o tab do teclado
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> quando digitou Down ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Giverny> apareceu o que?
<edvaldoscruz> bash: cd: Down: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Giverny> não não
<Giverny> digita
<Giverny> cd Downloads/
<Giverny> dá que mensagem
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> nada
<edvaldoscruz> nenhuma mensagem
<Giverny> x/
<Giverny> no terminal ele tá dentro
<Giverny> da pasta downloads ?
<Giverny> faz um ls -lha
<Giverny> pra ver se lista o conteúdo da pasta downloads
<Giverny> ou pwd
<edvaldoscruz> está na pasta de downloads padrão do Ubuntu 10.10
<Giverny> isso
<Giverny> tem dentro o arquivo lá
<Giverny> que você baixou e salvou?
<edvaldoscruz> está lá
<Giverny> o e-mail ?
<Giverny> então faz
<Giverny> gpg --decrypt e-mailquevocesalvou
<Giverny> e-mailquevocesalvou = o e-mail que você baixou e salvou localmente
<edvaldoscruz> salvo e baixo no padrão do Ubuntu 10.10
<Giverny> não precisa
<Giverny> é pra baixar o e-mail de lá do seu e-mail que você recebeu
<edvaldoscruz> como sou leigo no ubuntu, não sei
<Giverny> na pasta downloads
<edvaldoscruz> lá lá
<edvaldoscruz> tá la
<Giverny> é só clicar e baixar edvaldoscruz
<Giverny> qual o nome dele?
<edvaldoscruz> Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key.mbox
<Giverny> tá salvo assim na pasta download
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Giverny> faz isso então: gpg --decrypt Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key.mbox
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu isso no terminal:
<edvaldoscruz> uso: gpg [opções] --decrypt [nome_do_arquivo]
<Giverny> é
<Giverny> vamos renomeiar esse arquivo
<Giverny> x/
<Giverny> tá dando pepino
<edvaldoscruz> como renomear ele ?
<Giverny> mv Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key.mbox key.mbox
<Giverny> deve criar um arquivo key.mbox
<edvaldoscruz> como crio um arquivo desse ?
<Giverny> com esse comando dentro da pasta download no terminal: mv Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key.mbox key.mbox
<edvaldoscruz> estou dentro da pasta de download e como faço esse comando ?
<Giverny> só digitar
<Giverny> mv Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key.mbox key.mbox
<edvaldoscruz> digitar aonde ?
<Giverny> no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> perai que vou abrir o terminal
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu isso mv: o alvo `key.mbox' não é um diretório
<lecram_wise> tarde
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz sabe abrir a pasta
<Giverny> downloads
<Giverny> sem ser pelo terminal
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> abre lá ai acha esse arquivo que você baixou
<Giverny> clica com o botão direito do mouse igual no windows
<edvaldoscruz> no menu > locais > pasta pessoal > downloads
<Giverny> e renomeia o arquivo pra key.mbox
<Giverny> isso
<Giverny> mais fácil
<edvaldoscruz> a tá
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> dai agora não tem jeito
<Giverny> alt + f2
<Giverny> gnome-terminal
<Giverny> digita
<Giverny> no terminal
<Giverny> cd Downloads/
<Giverny> depois
<edvaldoscruz> deu nada
<edvaldoscruz> nesse cd Downloads/
<edvaldoscruz> após enter
<Giverny> gpg --decrypt key.mbox
<Giverny> é pra dar nada mesmo
<Giverny> é só pra entrar na pasta o cd
<Giverny> o cd é um comando
<Giverny> ehehe
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu essa mensagem:
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: impossível abrir `key.mbo'
<edvaldoscruz> gpg: decrypt_message failed: erro na abertura de arquivo
<Giverny> tu esqueceu o x
<Giverny> digita de novo
<Giverny> gpg --decrypt key.mbox
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> pediu a frase completa e apareceu uma arvore de informações
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> isso mesmo
<edvaldoscruz> e agora
<edvaldoscruz> ?
<Giverny> ele mostrou um link
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Giverny> copia ele
<Giverny> cola em um editor de texto seu pra você utilizar esse link depois ok?
<edvaldoscruz> pronto e ?
<Giverny> agora é a última fase
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> depois ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz tu já baixou o código de conduta
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> já
<edvaldoscruz> em inglês
<Giverny> tá na pasta downloads ?
<edvaldoscruz> depois
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz tá na pasta downloads
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Giverny> então faz
<mark__> Estou com problemas com o totem, tipo instalei todos os codecs, e driver da nvidia, e quando coloco um dvd para executar continua com alguns legs.
<Giverny> alt + f2
<Giverny> digita gnome-terminal
<Giverny> cd Downloads/
<Giverny> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<Giverny> mark__
<Giverny> dá problema no windows?
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu a mensagem para digitar a frase secreta
<valter> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<edvaldoscruz> e apareceu no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> já existe subscrever s/n
<Giverny> digita s
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Giverny> valter fala
<edvaldoscruz> depois ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz copia o codigodeconduta.asc
<Giverny> dessa pasta downloads
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz e cola aqui
<Giverny> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz feito
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> ufa
<Giverny> :D
<valter> ttentei assistir um filme. Ouço bem as músicas mas não ouço bem as falas. O que posso fazedr ?
<edvaldoscruz> não abre a pasta
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz tá dentro da pasta downloads
<edvaldoscruz> isso mesmo
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz não consegue abrir a pasta
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> não abre o codigo de conduta em formato asc
<Giverny> não é pra abrir
<Giverny> tu vai colar ele do jeito que tá mesmo
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz dá uma lida aqui https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<Giverny> tem ensinando o que fazer
<Giverny> esse ai é o fim
<Giverny> do tuto
<Giverny> valter instalar codecs
<Giverny> proprietários
<edvaldoscruz> deu esse erro:
<edvaldoscruz> There is 1 error.
<edvaldoscruz> No data
<valter> quais e como ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz cara essa parte é a última que falta
<Giverny> tenta abrir o asc
<Giverny> com o gedit
<edvaldoscruz> deu esse erro ao colar lá e continue:
<edvaldoscruz> There is 1 error.
<edvaldoscruz> No data
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz e cola o conteúdo do asc
<Giverny> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<edvaldoscruz> não abre esse aruivo
<valter> ?
<Raylton> Giverny, foi aqui que eu parei
<Giverny> claro que abre edvaldoscruz
<edvaldoscruz> já te disse isso
<edvaldoscruz> sai essa mensagem:
<Giverny> valter
<Giverny> um momento
<Giverny> valter qual a versão do seu ubuntu
<Giverny> ?
<valter> 110.10
<valter> 10.10
<edvaldoscruz> não foi possível exibir!"/home/edvaldoscruz/downloads/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc.
<Giverny> valter instala o vlc
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz abre o terminal
<edvaldoscruz> não existe aplicativo instalado para os arquivos cabeçalho de mensagem criptografada PGP/MINE
<Giverny> alt + f2
<Giverny> gnome-terminal
<Giverny> cd Downloads/
<valter> só isso ?
<Giverny> cat UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc
<Giverny> valter sim
<Giverny> valter o vlc ele puxa tudo
<Giverny> sem muito pró
<valter> vou tentar. ok. obrigado
<edvaldoscruz> depois ?
<Giverny> apareceu o que com o cat
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz ?
<Giverny> pega o que aparecer
<Giverny> e cola lá no
<Giverny> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<edvaldoscruz> cat: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz qual o nome desse arquivo
<Giverny> correto
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> ls -lha tu lista
<edvaldoscruz> UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc
<Giverny> tá dentro da pasta downloads
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Giverny> no terminal tu digitou
<Giverny> cd Downloads/
<Giverny> ?
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<edvaldoscruz> e depois
<Giverny> cat UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc
<Giverny> ai ele vai mostrar o que tem nesse arquivo
<Giverny> e tu pega e cola
<Giverny> lá
<Giverny>  https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<Giverny> e pronto
<Giverny> ufa
<Giverny> ehehe
<edvaldoscruz> agora foi
<Giverny> o/
<edvaldoscruz> uuuuuuuuuufffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<edvaldoscruz> tava dando calo de tanto digitar
<edvaldoscruz> vc salvou a Pátria Giverny juntamente com o Raylton
<edvaldoscruz> rsrsrs
<Giverny> :D
<edvaldoscruz> agora como faço para deletar as outras chaves ?
<Raylton> Giverny, ufa cara... qual foi o erro?
<Raylton> Giverny, foi algo no começo né?
<valter> não consigo instalar o vic ou ele já está instalado. Como verifico ?
<Giverny> valter apt-get cache search vlc
<Giverny> ops
<Giverny> apt-cache search vlc
<valter> eu tentei pelo gerenciador Synaptic, não é a mesma coisa ?
<jonnymr> hi, who can help me with acer monitor x183h?
<Giverny> valter é sim mas creio que o synaptic é pra mulherzinha
<Giverny> jonnymr portuguese brazilian only in this channel
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<edvaldoscruz> vou indo brigadú
<jonnymr> ahhh perdao
<jonnymr> é que é raro eu entrar em fóruns em portugues
<valter> acho que vc é gnrante
<jonnymr> alguém pode me ajudar com o monitor acer x183h?
<Giverny> valter ??
<Giverny> valter sudo apt-get -y install vlc
<ghs> alguem tem alguma sugestão que leva o Ubuntu a travar ?
<Giverny> jonnymr qual o pró?
<valter> vc foi mal educado
<Giverny> ghs você quer fazer ele travar ou tá perguntando porque ele trava?
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> valter desculpa senhor
<giano> pacaman -Syu
<jonnymr> o pró é que não consigo usar o linux no trabalho pq a imagem no acer x183h fica ruim
<Giverny> valter é que ganho mau da canonical pelo suporte ehehe
<ghs> Giverny, o meu trava demais
<valter> tá desculpado
<jonnymr> é como perdesse um pouco do foco
<valter> vou tentar essa dica porque a outra não deu certo
<jonnymr> mas essa falta de 'foco' é muito sutil... mas se eu passar umas 4hs olhando pro monitor as vistas começam a xiar
<Giverny> ghs usa xubuntu
<jonnymr> já instalei várias distros e a que ficou melhorzinha foi o mandriva kde
<Giverny> jonnymr espera o ubuntu usar wayland
<Giverny> vão trocar o x por wayland em breve
<ghs> Giverny, qual a diferença de Ubuntu e Xubuntu ?
<jonnymr> eu até tô baixando o xubuntu pra ver se fica legalzinho
<Giverny> ghs leveza
<jonnymr> a única distro que ficou com a renderização nitida foi o centOS, mas infelizmente essa distro é pra servidores
<Giverny> ele usa um gerenciador mais leve
<Giverny> de janelas
<jonnymr> eu já ouvi falar que monitores acer 18,5" dão problema com linux
<jonnymr> porque ele é um falso 16:9
<ghs> Giverny e é oferecida pela Canonnical ?
<jonnymr> teria uma maneira de eu configurar meu xorg.conf de modo que fique legal a imagem
<jonnymr> pra vc ter uma ideia de como fica a imagem, é um pouco parecida quando estamos vendo o desktop de outra pessoa pelo teamview
<ghs> Giverny voce usa Xubuntu ?
<ghs> alguem aqui utiliza o Xubuntu ?
<jonnymr> o que seria wayland GIVERNY?
<Giverny> ghs pode instalar o xfce
<Giverny> mesmo não usando o xubuntu
<Giverny> jonnymr um servidor gráfico
<Giverny> como o xorg
<Giverny> jonnymr vai vim nas próximas versões do ubuntu
<jonnymr> já to lendo na net o que é mayland
<ghs> calma, Giverny, sou leigo no assunto.  Eu instalar o xfce no Ubuntu aqui e utiliza-lo ?
<Giverny> quem tá desenvolvendo forte é um cara da redhat
<Giverny> até
<Giverny> ghs sim
<jonnymr> estou muito triste pois eu adoro o linux e sempre te algo que me impede usá-lo
<Giverny> jonnymr o x sempre foi assim defeituoso
<ghs> Giverny, não é melhor eu baixar o Xubuntu e instalar e apagar o Ubuntu aqui ?
<Giverny> dai agora vamos trocar pro wayland
<Giverny> ghs não precisa fazer isso
<Giverny> ghs sabe usar o apt-get
<Giverny> ?
<ghs> sim, em algumas ocasiões.
<Giverny> digita apt-get no terminal e da enter
<Giverny> que ele te ensina
<Giverny> :D
<ghs> Giverny sudo apt-get install xfce4 ?
<jonnymr> GINERVY vc acha que devo instalar o xubuntu pra ver se fica legal a imagem?
<jonnymr> com o centOS ficou legal
<jonnymr> a imagem do centOS é tipo anos 80s
<Giverny> ghs se for esse o nome do pacote do xfce
<Giverny> procura o nome do pacote certo
<Giverny> apt-cache search xfce
<Giverny> jonnymr pode tentar
<Giverny> também
<ghs> Giverny mas qual a diferença deu instalar xfce do que instalar o Xubuntu ?
<Giverny> cara xfce é um gerenciador de janelas
<Giverny> como o gnome
<jonnymr> sou eligo no assunto, mas a dferença do xfce, xubuntu, ubuntu e kde é mais a parte gráfica
<Daekdroom> Não é um gerenciador de janelas
<Daekdroom> É um ambiente de trabalho.
<Giverny> existem vários uns 80
<Giverny> nada
<Giverny> window manager
<Giverny> é o correto
<Daekdroom> Window Manager é metacity.
<Daekdroom> O GNOME é um desktop environment
<Giverny> metacity é theme
<Daekdroom> metacity é o programa
<Giverny> nops
<jonnymr> acho que  o linux é basicamente o kernel(engine)+ambiente gráfico (gnome, kde, etc)
<Giverny> Daekdroom metacity é win manager
<Giverny> tb
<jonnymr> pelo menos foi o que esntendi lendo sobre linux
<Daekdroom> metacity é parte do GNOME
<Daekdroom> O GNOME inclui file manager (nautilus) e outras coisas
<Giverny> ai é o pacote gnome
<Giverny> que vem junto vários programas
<Daekdroom> Exatamente. O GNOME é um ambiente de trabalho.
<Giverny> incluindo gedit
<Giverny> gnome-terminal
<Giverny> etc..
<Raylton> gente vou indo
<Raylton> Até mais =D
<Giverny> flw Raylton
<Giverny> jonnymr tem uns 80
<Giverny> wms
<Giverny> Daekdroom
<Giverny> jonnymr
<Giverny> ghs
<Giverny> http://xwinman.org/
<Giverny> alguns winmanagers
<Giverny> ae
<Giverny> :D
<ghs> há vários.
<ghs> Giverny tira foto de seu desktop - xfce ?
<jonnymr> talvez o xubuntu seja uma boa
<jonnymr> eu não ligo pra beleza
<jonnymr> eu quero funcionalidade, intuitividade, rapidez e principalmente nitidez de imagem
<jonnymr> belezura eu deixo pras garotas que paquero LOL
<ghs> jonnymr o xubuntu vem com uma beleza melhor que o xfce ?
<Giverny> http://www.xfce.org/
<jonnymr> eu nunca usei o xubuntu
<peregrinator_six> ghs, Xubuntu é o UBuntu com o GUI XFCE!
<jonnymr> já usei vários
<jonnymr> mas to baixando o xubuntu pra ver se fica legal no meu acer x183h
<jonnymr> eu li isso PEREGRINO + ñ tinha certeza se era isso mesmo... mas vc confimou
<jonnymr> e por ser xfce é mais rápido o processamento de imagem
<ghs> peregrinator_six, compreendo, entao se eu instalar o xfce com o apt-get install da na mesma de baixar o Xubuntu ?
<jonnymr> xubuntu é o mesmo que o ubuntu só que mais leve por não ser tão graficamente bem elaborado (por assim dizer)
<peregrinator_six> aparentemente se nada der errado sim ghs
<jonnymr> bem... pelo pouco que li vai ser um tipo de update para o xubuntu
<ghs> peregrinator_six, acha melhor eu baixar entao ?
<Negromonte> peregrinator_six: Aqui é o illuminati meu nick mudou...
<jonnymr> alguém sabe dizer se o xubuntu tem os mesmos pacotes de app do ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> ghs, quem tem que saber disso é quem vai usar o PC! ;)
<peregrinator_six> jonnymr, Lubuntu=Ubuntu+LXDE, Xubuntu=Ubuntu+XFCE, Kubuntu=Ubuntu+KDE
<ghs> mas, por experiencia sua.
<Giverny> Ubuntu = gnome + ubuntu por default
<peregrinator_six> ghs, nunca usei o Xubuntu, pergunta isso ai pra o xGrind
<Giverny> Fluxbuntu = fluxbox + ubuntu
<Giverny> ...
<xGrind> opa
<Giverny> Openbuntu = Openbox + ubuntu
<Giverny> ehauh
<ghs> peregrinator_six utiliza qual gerenciador de janelas ?
<jonnymr> ENTEDI giverny
<peregrinator_six> ghs, padrão, uso o Ubuntu 10.10
<valter> alguém aí ?
<peregrinator_six> ghs, Hardware: 1 Giga de memoria+CPU Sempron 2.1+VGA Hadeon 4350 de 256 Megas rodando tranquilo aqui todo o sistema com o compiz ativado e efeitos no maximo e completos! :)
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer com faço para entrar pelo linux no internet banking da Caixa Econômica Federal ?
<valter> alguém pode me ajudar ? Instalei o ubuntu com xp. Não consigo mudar opção no grub.
<ghs> peregrinator_six, 3 gb de memoria e intelcore I3 no notebook, e o ubuntu esta travando, olha só de escrever
<ghs> Giverny
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz www.caixa.gov.br
<Giverny> ?
<ghs> Giverny utilizei esse tutorial para instalar o xubuntu, veja: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<illuminati> peregrinator_six: Ta ai ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> entrar na minha conta
<peregrinator_six> ghs,  usando 54% de memoria com o Rhythmbox lendo CD de musica, Firefox 3.6.16 aberto em 5 abas, Google Chromium 10 aberot em 4 abas, Emesene e GNOME Xchat!
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque pelo windows  ia normalmente
<Giverny> ghs pode ser
<peregrinator_six> illuminati, ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> depois que abandonei a plataforma windows
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz a página tem java
<Giverny> ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entro mais  na minha conta
<ghs> perigrinator_six isso tudo com o Ubuntu - gnome ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> tem
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz tá usando chrome ai
<Giverny> ?
<jonnymr> GIVERNY será que se eu colocar o unit no ubuntu a renderização fica melhor? (acho que não pois continua x11)
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque foi instalado quando entrei no banco do brasil
<EdvaldoSCruz> não uso
<EdvaldoSCruz> só o mozilla firefox
<EdvaldoSCruz> 4.0
<ghs> que mágica que vc fez ae cara ?
<Daekdroom> jonnymr, o unity não tem nada a ver com a renderização.
<peregrinator_six> ghs, nenhuma e minha mobo tem mais de 3 anos já e é SOCKET 940 AM2 ainda! :P
<jonnymr> é eu sei... a pergunta foi cretina mesmo... mas perguntei por desincargo de conciência
<jonnymr> unit é apenas um tipo de skin]
<jonnymr> com algumas funcionalidades adicionadas
<Daekdroom> É um shell.
<jonnymr> pelo que entendi
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7QVITAWdBQ
<Giverny> :D
<ghs> hm..
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz tenta com o chrome
<Giverny> se não der tenta entrar sem o java
<Giverny> se não der
<EdvaldoSCruz> não tenho ele instalado aqui
<Giverny> põe windows em uma vbox
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> se não der
<Giverny> tenta wine
<Giverny> com ie
<Giverny> sei lá
<Giverny> :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> se m o java não entro no bb
<peregrinator_six> ghs, meu Negrão ai... http://www.2shared.com/photo/ySXHDwgN/Night_Screen_Shot.html :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> tem que ter o java
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> problema é o java
<Giverny> pra web
<Giverny> não roda bem em browser open
<ghs> peregrinator_six vc programa em algo ?
<Giverny> banco sabe disso
<Giverny> e continua insistindo nessa porcaria
<peregrinator_six> ghs, ainda não...
<EdvaldoSCruz> mas quando entro no internet banking do brasil ele pede o java instalado senão não entra
<Len> pessoal queria usar meu hdmi do notebook para transmitir SOM+Audio para tv
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz isso mesmo
<Len> alguem pode me ajudar
<jonnymr> banco é lasca... ficam acorrentados ao IE
<EdvaldoSCruz> e ?
<jonnymr> o hdmi ñ tá pegando no linux?
<Len> so o video
<jonnymr> PEREGRINO... como eu faço pra deixar o panel com fundo preto e as letras branca
<jonnymr> ?
<Len> som no meu notebook eh um frescura no linux. Inicialmente o headphone nao funcionava, depois de muita luta consegui por para funcionar
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz bom cara não tem solution pra isso ainda
<Giverny> ehauh
<EdvaldoSCruz> okay
<valter> não consigo alterar as opções no grub. Como posso resolver isso ? (Ubuntu)
<Len> valter: use sudo
<EdvaldoSCruz> vou consultar pelo extrato  do TA então
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz você tá
<Giverny> usando
<valter> ??
<peregrinator_six> ghs, gostou do meu print screen...?!
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz apps em 32 bits ?
<valter> Na reinicialização !?
<EdvaldoSCruz> não faça perguntas difíceis que não estudei programação e não conheço nada de códigos
<EdvaldoSCruz> tá falado japonês para mim Giverny
<Len> valter: as opcoes do grub que eu conheco estao em /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ghs> peregrinator_six, sim, mas dificil rodar isso tudo nessa sua maquina, 3gb de memoria ,  intel core i3, e travando a maquina =/
<valter> Vou explicar melhor..
<peregrinator_six> ghs, se tá com algum problema rapaz, minha maquina é extamente o que eu lhe falei e tá rodando tranquilo aqui... ;)
<ghs> hm..
<ghs> vou ir para o xubuntu
<ghs> pera ae
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz http://paste.ubuntu.com/586258/
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal se esses comandos não
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz se esses comandos
<valter> Qdo reinicializo o pc e aparece o grub eu não consigo mudar as opções com as teclas setas
<Giverny> não der certo
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz desista
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz liga pro bb e pergunta porque merda eles usam java
<valter> pode ser problema de teclado ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> o bb tá okay
<EdvaldoSCruz> quero a solução do CEF
<Giverny> ops
<Giverny> pro CEF
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> perdão troquei os bancos
<EduardeCalibal> CEF, diz a Caixa?
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque não acessa  o internet banking pela Caixa Econômica Federal no Linux somente na Plataforma Windows funciona
<Giverny> é
<Giverny> por causa do java
<Giverny> java pra web
<Giverny> maldito
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, o pessoal da Caixa "me sola" sempre que tento fazer algo pelo Linux então o negócio é complicado com eles...
<EdvaldoSCruz> Giverny
<EduardeCalibal> Suporte zero.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> preciso do java senao não poderei fazer as declarações de Imposto de renda
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> entendeste Giverny
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui o java dos repositórios rodou normal com o programa do IRPF.
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> então deixa quieto
<Giverny> isso
<Giverny> liga pra lá e xinga mesmo
<EdvaldoSCruz> o problema não é o Java
<EdvaldoSCruz>  e outra
<Giverny> é falha lá
<EdvaldoSCruz> 99% necessita do java senão não funciona
<valter> Ssó tem um pra  darsuporte ?
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz é falha lá no CEF
<Giverny> se no BB funfa
<Giverny> e você usa IRPF
<EdvaldoSCruz> no bb tem suporte para linux
<Giverny> sim
<EdvaldoSCruz> só na telefonica e CEF não tem
<Giverny> cadê o da caixa
<Giverny> ?
<EduardeCalibal>   Esses negócios em Java não deveriam ser sensíveis ao S.O. ...
<EduardeCalibal> Que coisa.
<Len> valter: desculpe a demora, tive de dar uma saida. Cara no seu problema nunca vi algo parecido
<EdvaldoSCruz> Giverny, como faço para deletar aquelas outras duas chaves criadas no terminal ?
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz
<Giverny> gpg --delete-key id
<Giverny> id da key
<Len> eae galera ninguem sabe deste maledeto HDMI?
<EdvaldoSCruz> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém por aqui programa para GTK com C/C++?  Estou apanhando para uma mensagem de erro.  :-/
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal talvez eu possa ajudar
<Giverny> :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> aparece uma mensagem
<Giverny> se não for algo muito complexo
<EdvaldoSCruz> --delete-secret-keys
<Giverny> e gambiarroso
<EduardeCalibal> É simples.   Tenho uma mensagem que provoca uma falha do meu programa ao fechar mas não causa problemas durante o uso.  Vou ver a mensagem.
<EdvaldoSCruz> não deu certo esse comando Giverny
<EduardeCalibal> A mensagem de erro a cada Gtk::Entry que adiciono a um Gtk::Fixed é "Gtk-WARNING **: Can't set a parent on widget which has a parent" e sempre que uso tenho um erro ao fechar o programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Falha de segmentação...
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz lista as keys
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz e pega o id das que você quer deletar
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz não é pra deletar todas só a que você nao usa
<EdvaldoSCruz> só uma pergunta
<EdvaldoSCruz> como vou saber deletar  as que não estou usando ?
<Giverny> EdvaldoSCruz melhor tu deixar do jeito como tá
<Giverny> pra não trazer pepino
<Giverny> ehehe
<EdvaldoSCruz> se der pepino é só fazer todo o procedimento de novo
<EdvaldoSCruz> estou aqui para aprender
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal não tá conseguindo setar o GTK::Fixed
<Giverny> tem erro
<EduardeCalibal> Esta ok com o código...  O problema esta, ao que parece, com a rotina que associa o pai ao objetos criados, por algum motivo esses objetos ficam sem pai e na hora de destruir tudo ele gera a falha por ter um pai nulo.
<EdvaldoSCruz> se nao quiser explicar, sem problema, vou procurar em outro lugar
<EdvaldoSCruz> enquanto isso
<EduardeCalibal> EdvaldoSCruz o comando "gpg --list-keys" aqui não me retorna nenhuma chave.  Só para fins de comparação.
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi nada o que vc disse ?
<EduardeCalibal> Testei o comando aqui, não gerou resultado.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que quer dizer que não tenho nenhuma chave definida.
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal cara aqui eu uso pra tirar dúvida do povo e não pra ensinar
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> a canonical tá me pagando uma mixaria
<EduardeCalibal> Sem problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Giverny> malz
<EduardeCalibal> Normal, estou aprendendo a lidar com o GTK na base da cabeçada mesmo.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Vulgo empirico.
<EdvaldoSCruz> la, la, la
<EduardeCalibal> EdvaldoSCruz, o seu comando ainda não funciona?
<EduardeCalibal> ...para remover a chave que não queria.
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal era pro edvaldoSCruz a msg
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> dois nicks com E
<Giverny> aff
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Medo.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Giverny> ed tab
<Giverny> ai completa
<Giverny> errado
<EdvaldoSCruz> o quê ?
<Giverny> ehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, tem alto completar com o Tab, n
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabia dessa.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Giverny> tem
<EduardeCalibal> Tem umas coisas malucas com a informática.  Acabei de copiar um DVD direto sem problemas mas rodando o DVDShrink dava erro de leitura.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai se entender...  Deve ser uma daquelas travas com falsos erros.
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal erro era no pai GTK::Fixed
<EduardeCalibal> GTK::Fixed é um filho já.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta dentro da janela.
<Giverny> então tu fez algo errado ai nele
<Giverny> :T
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa interessante é que tenho uma duzia de outros objetos mas apenas os Gtk::Entry são afetados.
<Giverny> imagino
<EduardeCalibal> E também tem outra coisa, se adicionar os objetos ao pai e não adicionar o pai a janela não ocorre a falha ao fechar, apenas o aviso sobre o pai.
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi nada agora
<EduardeCalibal> Estou programando para o gnome com GTK.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, com C usando GTK.
<Giverny> muito bom c com gtk
<Giverny> prefiro ruby com gtk
<Giverny> mas é bom tb
<Giverny> :D
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Giverny> deve ser que os objetos tão atrelados ao pai
<Giverny> e dai não tem como chamar a janela sem o pai
<Giverny> tem que adicionar sempre o pai a janela se não vai dar falha ao fechar
<EduardeCalibal> Não é o problema.  Se ocorrer um problema durante a criação de um objeto ele não estaria na tela e no entanto todos estão lá e operando.
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal mas não é problema com os objetos
<Giverny> é com o pai tá carrengando os objetos
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser uma propriedade que não estou definindo mas deveria definir.
<Giverny> pode ser também
<EduardeCalibal> Tanto que só tenho o problema maior quando já fechei o programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Coloquei até um printf lá no destruidor do objeto maior para ver se passa por lá antes do erro e realmente isso ocorre.
<EduardeCalibal> O pior de tudo é que tenho outros programas com mais objetos, mais complexos e que não apresentam essa falha.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<Giverny> cara você usa destruidor EduardeCalibal
<Giverny> eu só uso em último caso
<EduardeCalibal> Só pus uma mensagem lá para achar o ponto do erro.
<EduardeCalibal> O gdb não estava me ajudando em nada...
<Giverny> então é um método de erro ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele ocorre após destruir meus objetos.
<Giverny> humm
<EduardeCalibal> Mas um objeto detonado por erro em ponto anterior no programa pode causar essa falha ao não ser destruído no fechamento do programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Então acho que a mensagem sobre o pai resolve o problema, no final das contas
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal pode ser
<Giverny> nem tou vendo esse code
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem muito o que ver.
<Giverny> mas a orientação tá parecendo boa
<EduardeCalibal> É um trecho bem simples.  Crio os gtk em um .h, insiro eles com put ou add no objeto fixed para manter as posições.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho vários botões sem incidentes, texto também.
<EduardeCalibal> Assim que coloco os Entry começa a farra.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas são apenas warning.
<EduardeCalibal> O que ocorre no fechamento são duzias de erros graves.
<EduardeCalibal> Gtk-CRITICAL
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que ver com calma o debug e as mensagens para resolver isso...  De qualquer forma valeu a ajuda.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK.
<EdvaldoSCruz> Giverny, descobri como deletar, rapidamente
<EdvaldoSCruz> as chaves
<Giverny> ??
<EdvaldoSCruz> é só instalar o GNU Privacy Assistant e encontra todas as chaves que foi criada no terminal e é só clicar com o botão direito e deletar permanentemente e pronto
<EdvaldoSCruz> fica no Aplicativos > Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<EdvaldoSCruz> resolvido Giverny
<EdvaldoSCruz> vlw
<Giverny> :)
<EdvaldoSCruz> e dá para fazer até o backup da chave  por esse programinha
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém aqui tem problema para ir para o menu inicial em DVD quando usa o Kaffeine?
<EduardeCalibal> Malditas versões beta...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Arch__> EduardeCalibal, use o mplayer2 e o vlc
<EduardeCalibal> Me recordo que não faziam uso adequado dos recursos dos DVD.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos o mplayer.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas faz tempo que testei ambos.
<EduardeCalibal> Uso o mplayer usualmente para qualquer coisa que não seja um DVD.
<Arch__> mplayer2 # mplayer
<Arch__> mplayer2 é um fork do mplayer
<Arch__> www.mplayer2.org
<EduardeCalibal> Um...  Vejamos.
<EduardeCalibal> Nada nos repositórios...  Depois vejo o endereço que passou.  Obrigado.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mais.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Skull> boa noite... alguem aí tem o notebook Notebook Samsung RV411-AD2 ou conhece alguem que tenha?
<UdontKnow> Skull: obrigado pelo cross-post
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-19
<sLevin> >> botão direito na tela >> "Legendas" >> "Legenda #1"
<sLevin> Obrigado pessoal!!!!!!!
<marlop> EduardeCalibal: acho que é possível com o gnuplot
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Boa Noite!
<patrick_> boa noite Paulo
<EduardeCalibal> Vou pesquisar, obrigado marlop.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Paulo_Rodrigo> patrick_, você sabe quem é o Ayrton Araujo?
<patrick_> Paulo_Rodrigo, sei n, quem é??
<patrick_> se é d algum canal ou algo assim?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> é o Ayrton Araujo, um dos conselheiros do Ubuntu-BR!
<patrick_> hm
<patrick_> eu achava q tinha somente a ursinha
<patrick_> ^^
<pauloolhos> oi
<16WAAGK9U> VIVO
<Tibas> fala cambadaaaaa
<Tibas> ubuntu owns
<Tibas> To louco pra sair o precise pangolin estável
<Tibas> instalar na minha máquina
<Tibas> por enquanto ele está na versão beta, não é isso?
<Tibas> povinho devagar
<Tibas> up up up
<Ubuntero> Tibas, está na versão beta ainda
<Ubuntero> Tibas, final de abril sai a final
<Tibas> só
<Tibas> eu fiquei sabendo da disponibilização, mas...
<Tibas> depois que vi que era de testes
<Tibas> eu to querendo fazer um downdate
<Tibas> sair do 10.04 < 8.04
<Tibas> lynx para heron
<Tibas> o p4
<Tibas> não ta rodando legal com o lucid
<Tibas> dá altos paus
<Tibas> aqui
<Tibas> muié ta mandando altos beijos aqui...
<Tibas> vo tem que abandonar o barco
<Tibas> fui
<pauloolhos> boa noite a todos
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  boa
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eae ;D
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  aew taí no templo do munrá fazendo treinamento walking dead
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ne
<xGrind> kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind, zumbi dos palmares
<h4ck_br> ola
<h4ck_br> meu ubuntu é backtrack
<h4ck_br> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<h4ck_br> e o seu ?
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  explica direito esse negocio ai?
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br, seu ubuntu é backtrack?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<h4ck_br> backtrack é linux ubuntu
<h4ck_br> entendeu ?
<xGrind> distro q usa ubuntu como base ;D
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  nunca foi
<xGrind> é pra testes ne?
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  usa como base mas n é certo dizer que é ubuntu
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br, pq tipo..se disserem que ubuntu é debian
<vitorlobo> ja ta ofendendo dae
<h4ck_br> vou reinstalar meu backtrack 5 agora
<h4ck_br> estava crakeando o mirc
<h4ck_br> ae conectei aqui
<h4ck_br> :D
 * vitorlobo q isso?
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  pq vc tava crakeando o mirc fio?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> mirc altamente backdoor
<vitorlobo> credo
<h4ck_br> vitor-br porque eu sou cracker
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> usa xchat po
<xGrind> ou se quiser algo free no windows, usa for, do xchat ou entao icechat
<h4ck_br> crackers não pagão por programas e apoiamos o sistemas operacionais gratis como todos linux
<vitorlobo> xGrind, eu n sei se dô risada, se eu fico puto, se eu choro ou eu fico em silencio pensando merda
<vitorlobo> xGrind, o.o
<xGrind> eu rio =)
<xGrind> LOL
<h4ck_br> nem é um mirc backdoor
<xGrind> pra que crackear o mirc e usar windows pirata, se vc pode usar linux e programas livres?
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br, pelo visto vc nem faz ideia do que eu disse
<h4ck_br> by cracker
<vitorlobo> grande cracker hein
<vitorlobo> :)
<h4ck_br> :D
<h4ck_br> vou arrumar meu quarto ! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<h4ck_br> vou vim aqui pelo xchat
<h4ck_br> direto do ubuntu
<h4ck_br> :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  vc influenciou a mudança de atitude de um cracker
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  alá
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<xGrind> xD
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  oq vc faz? como cracker? diga-nos teus feitos
<h4ck_br> a não kkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> .......
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br, eu tbm sou cracker..eu ja enfiei o dedo no olho dos outros, ja passei vick vaporutti nas grellas do ar-condicionado da sala da escola pra geral chorar com ardor nos olhos
<h4ck_br> vitorlobo kkkkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> Tambem sou cracker
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  acendi um peido de alemão ( tbm conhecido como peido de velha ou cordão cheiroso ) na fechadura da sala de aula..fedô da poha
<h4ck_br> vitorlobo vou arrumar meu quarto digita ai que vou lendo...
<pauloolhos> faco parte do anymonus
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  ja peguei a seringa e tirei o recheio do babaloo e injetei pimenta e botei na mesa da sala....pros gaiatos pegarem e zifuderem
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  e fiz com porra tbm "babaloo de porra"
<vitorlobo> altamente cracker
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos, esse é algum grupo novo? anymonus?
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuaa
<xGrind> pauloolhos, anymonus? kkk
<vitorlobo> deve ser algum grupo novo
<vitorlobo> ahuauha
<xGrind> vitorlobo, cuidado. ta cheio de lammer no canal ;x
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  passo a lambida em geral a lambida do away
<vitorlobo> auhahuhauauhahua
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  se é q tu conhece o away
<vitorlobo> o.o
<xGrind> vitorlobo, aquele negão louco do youtube? ;x
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  sim auhauhaa a lambida é a faca dele
<vitorlobo> ahuahuhuahuaa
<xGrind> pauloolhos> faco parte do anymonus
<xGrind> HAHUAHUAUHAUH.
<xGrind> h4ck_br, vc tb faz parte?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, faço parte dos indigentes
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> novo grupo ae
<h4ck_br> kkkkkkkkkkkk ftp.microsoft.com user anonymous pass anonymous
<h4ck_br> eu tenho um grupo elite e clan de hackers estamos começando se estiver interesse pvt
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  te ensinar um truque hacker foda daew
<vitorlobo> saca so
<vitorlobo> vou derrubar a conecxão de um cara no irc
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  orra viu ai?
<vitorlobo> aprendeu?
<vitorlobo> derrubei
<h4ck_br> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> essa o xGrind  nem deu tempo de ver
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br, me fala o site q for pra invadir q eu invado
<vitorlobo> digai
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  digai po
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vo por o mageia com lxde aki. quero o sistema o mais simples possivel, mas estavel =)
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  to usando lxde
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  personalizei do meu jeito e to adorando
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu. mas o ruim do ubuntu é q sempre tem algum bug. podem corrigir uma coisa, mas buga outra, infelizmente :/
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  uso debian + lxde na instalação dele mesmo vc pode por
<xGrind> o skype por ex. o microfone nao esta funcionando, e o audio se eu aumentar ele fica bugado. começa a subir e descer sozinho.
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  uma coisa interessante...o xfce original é totalmente diferente do xfce-desktop do xubuntu
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o xfce do xubuntu se assemelha muito com o gnome
<vitorlobo> e é pesado
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o xfce puro nao...
<xGrind> uhum
<vitorlobo> o puro até lembra o lxde
<vitorlobo> é levinho a criança
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  digita ai javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true'; document.designMode='on'; void 0 no browser de qualquer site
<vitorlobo> h4ck_br,  q vc invade até o site da nasa
<vitorlobo> uhauhauhahua
<xGrind> no DVD do mageia, vc pode escolher entre gnome, kde ou lxde. ou entao por icewm e instalar outra ambiente, ate o e17 se quiser. se o xfce viesse assim como lxde no mageia, acho q seria melhor
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  do debian tbm
<xGrind> por isso vo por lxde mesmo. eles vao começar a usar gnome 3 na proxima versao, e nao gostei :/
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  lxde tem 100mb +- o gnome tem mais de 1gb auhahu
<xGrind> hauauha. kde tem qts?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  se eu soubesse personalizar bem o flux , usaria ele...mas n sei
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  deve ter uns 700 mb
<xGrind> gnome 2 tem isso ne. gnome 3 tem muito mais coisas
<vitorlobo> kde4 ta pesadão
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  é...o 2
<xGrind> lxde é legal. ta crescendo cada vez mais, e continua bem leve
<xGrind> vo entra no IRC pelo celular e por o mageia LXDE aki ;D
<xGrind> ja volto
<xgrind> pronto.pelo cel =p
<vitorlobo> xgrind, me amarrando no lxde tbm...kde pra mim é uma tentativa fail de se parecer com windows
<JulinBM> bom dia
<JulinBM> alguem sabe como eu retiro  aquela mensagem "waiting network..." "60 seconds"
<JulinBM> na tela de inicialização?
<by_rafael23> eae
<fcoambrozio> aee
<by_rafael23> quem tem pontos tam ai
<by_rafael23> venda
<by_rafael23> List wabs
<guest-lVTR14> bom dia alguem me pode dar uma ajuda
<efratec> aew galer
<Willian-> dae
<efratec> alguem ja montou um servidor virtal dhcp
<efratec> usando o debian e o virtual box
<efratec> ?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem alguma ideia se estas televisoes com acesso a internet pega o irc tambem?
<Guest83247>  meu unity 3d não funciona
<engeform> Ubuntu 12.04 já está disponivél?
<fcoambrozio> engeform: Beta 1 sim - versão de testes. A versão final sai daqui +/- 1 mês.
<facslnx> ai baixei um programa .tar.bz2, ja extrai e como faço pra jogar ele no menu aplicativos para não executar via terminal?
<facslnx> consegui o/
<pauloolhos> oi
<Agda> Obrigada. Como poderia obter informações sobre o ubuntu?
<pauloolhos> oi
<Agda> Olá!
<Cuki> Agda, qual a versao q esta usando?
<Agda> É a primeira vez que entro. Estou utilizando o ambiente da Texto Livre, UFMG. Não sei a versão.
<pipoka> Agda: voce quer informações sobre o ubuntu? alguem sabe o link do planeta? poderia ajudar
<Cuki> Agda, isso?
<Cuki> http://www.textolivre.org/site/
<Agda> Participo de um grupo de trabalho da Texto Livro, o ACO. Preciso pesquisar sobre o Ubuntu.
<Cuki> ah tah
<Cuki> tipo wikipedia
<Cuki> entra no site da canonical
<Cuki> vah em sobre a empresa
<Agda> Entro no Wikipedia e solicito?
<naufragoweb> http://planeta.ubuntu-br.org/
<Cuki> http://www.canonical.com/about-ubuntu
<pipoka> ah, obrigada, naufragoweb, era disso que eu estava falando
<Agda> Ah sim! Obrigada!
<Cuki> legal, massa isso
<Agda> Sim. Este chat realmente comporta muitos participantes...
<Cuki> pois eh Agda mas de vez em quando, soh os mosquitos falam aqui...
<Agda> Sei como. Muitas pessoas mas nenhum que participe do chat...
<Cuki> hum hum
<Agda> Depois vou dar uma pesquisada.
<pipoka> ei, alguem já instalou o ubuntu num netbook? eu fiz um pendrive de inicialização, mas nao consigo acessar, sempre entra no ruindows...
<Agda> Realmente é como você disse mesmo...
<naufragoweb> pipoka, mantenha a tecla "shift" pressionada durante o boot, e escolha o OS que voce queira trabalhar
<pauloolhos> oi
<pipoka> ok, vou tentar, 1 min
<Cuki> oi to
<silvano> como faço pra mudar a barra de tarefas de posiça
<Cuki> silvano, primeiro vc tem q desbloquear ela
<Cuki> mas se eu fosse vc criaria um novo onde vc quer
<silvano> e como faço amigo
<Cuki> e nao apagaria a atual, pra nao perder isso
<Cuki> bto dir na antiga e adiciona uma nova
<Cuki> na nova, entra nas propriedades e seleciona a pos dela
<Cuki> depois, vai adicionado oq vc quer com o add to panel
<Cuki> ateh ficar do jeito q vc quer
<Cuki> soh depois, apaga a antiga
<Agda> Até mais pessoal, obrigada!
<Cuki> inteh Agda
<silvano> vlw Cuki
<Cuki> funfou silvano?
<silvano> funfou sim brigadão
<Cuki> vlw silvano
<Cuki> inteh pessoar...
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<SurmPain> oi alguem na linha
<Marverick> the line is busy
<SurmPain> ok you are the dices
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Boa Noite!
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-20
<Apollion> boa noite a todos
<Apollion> alguem ja instalou ubuntu 11.10 em notebook HP Pavillion dv5?
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<lx_rx> Olá, gostaria de saber se o ubuntu server 11.10 possui interface gráfica?
<pauloolhos> ubuntu server 11
<pauloolhos> nao conheco essa versão
<pauloolhos> Vai levantar qual servico nessa plataforma?
<lx_rx> na verdade é um server de testes
<pauloolhos> certo
<pauloolhos> mas alem do server instalado voce ira subir algum outro servico
<lx_rx> vou virtualizar outros, desde o win 2k, 2k3, 2k8 e bkt
<pauloolhos> legal
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<sagat> boa noite
<ivanbajr> alguem já instalou o kernel 3.3 no ubuntu 11.10
<sagat> tem como eu baixar o ubuntu de dentro do mint
<sagat> sem precisar formatar
<sagat> ?
<sagat> alguem saberia me dizer
<pauloolhos> Estou utilizandoo o ubuntu 10.10
<ivanbajr> estou tentando ativa driver sem fio broadcom sta
<pauloolhos> NO monitor de sistema esta Memoria 387MB
<pauloolhos> Tenho 4  giga de ram
<pauloolhos> esse consumo como esta?
<ivanbajr> e não ativa
<sagat> obrigado
<ivanbajr> tem como ativar driver da rede sem fio com o kernel 3.3
<ivanbajr> driver sem fio broadcom sta ?
<phillrich> Bom dia
<SurmPain> oi
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> tem alguém utilizando o kernel 3.3
<Kk2> eu tou usando o 3.3
<Kk2> e minah tela de boot sumiu kkk
<Kk2> + ta funfando de boa
<iLogical> estou tendo esse problema http://i.imgur.com/haSlQ.png . o que posso fazer?
<dell> oie
<dell> tneho problemas com o java e o banco do brasil
<dell> alguem pode ajudar?
<Cuki> dell, tive o msm problema
<Cuki> instalei o java no firefox, e ele voutou a funcionar
<Cuki> nao foi imediatamente
<Cuki> reiniciei
<Cuki> reinstalei ateh funcionar
<submundo> bom dia, estou pensando em comprar um notebook, alguem tem uma ideia de configuracao, minima e maxima, para, por exemplo R$ 1000,00?
<aprendiz> boas
<MylenaReis> Bom dia,
<MylenaReis> Gostataria de saber um canal do IRC que tratasse de conversão de pacotes
<MylenaReis> ALguem sabe?
<malaco> Ola pessoal, sou novo com o linux e gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar
<[kernel]> diga a pergunta
<malaco> criei uma rede com 3 micros usando o ubuntu 11.10 e tenho uma impressora HP 3050 adicionada automaticamente pelo ubuntu
<malaco> a mesma nas configurações fala que está compartilhada
<malaco> porem os outros dois micros não detecta ela na rede
<malaco> uma das coisas que reparei é que fica uma menssagem "Não publicada, veja as configurações do servidor"
<malaco> mas nao consegui achar onde eu publico ela
<malaco> se tem um local especifico para mim publicar ela não achei
<malaco> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ivanslip> boa tarde pessoal
<malaco> boa tarde
<ivanslip> vc já usou o skype?
<malaco> Ola pessoal, sou novo com o linux e gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar criei uma rede com 3 micros usando o ubuntu 11.10 e tenho uma impressora HP 3050 adicionada automaticamente pelo ubuntu
<malaco> <malaco> a mesma nas configurações fala que está compartilhada porem os outros dois micros não detecta ela na rede uma das coisas que reparei é que fica uma menssagem "Não publicada, veja as configurações do servidor" mas nao consegui achar onde eu publico ele tem um local especifico para mim publicar ela não achei alguem pode me ajudar?
<ivanslip> pq nao faz assim
<ivanslip> coloca a impressora ligada a 1 pc, tipo um server
<ivanslip> e compartilha com os outros
<malaco> foi o que fiz
<malaco> mas os outros terminais não acha ela na rede
<ivanslip> um pc consegue conectar ao outro?
<malaco> sim
<malaco> pinga um no outro
<malaco> ate encontra o nome do outro micro
<malaco> mas a impressora nao
<malaco> e no micro que a impressora esta instalada imprime normalmente
<ivanslip> humm
<ivanslip> vc a habilitou para ser compartilhada?
<ivanslip> ou só pc que ta compartilhado?
<malaco> sim, a impressora está compartilhada, foi so eu espetar o cabo USB que o ubuntu 11.10 ja reconheceu e instalou ela, e ja deixa para todos os usuarios imprimirem e compartilhada
<malaco> mas na frente tem uma menssagem "Não publicada, veja as configurações do servidor"
<malaco> mas não sei onde publico ela
<malaco> ja mexi em tudo pra ver se acho uma opção para marcar como publicada
<malaco> mas nao acho
<ivanslip> bom
<ivanslip> vamos ver se mais alguem tem ideia ai
<malaco> rs blz
<ivanslip> é que
<malaco> obrigado pela atenção
<ivanslip> nao uso o ubuntu
<ivanslip> to com o win ainda
<ivanslip> e essa parte de rede num é muito meu forte nao
<malaco> ham ham, eu tambem uso mais win do que ubuntu
<ivanslip> já tentou por a impressora noutro pc e ver se da certo?
<malaco> ja
<malaco> a mesma coisa
<malaco> andei vendo nesse link Não publicada, veja as configurações do servidor
<malaco> errei
<malaco> desconsidere ai essa ultima frase
<malaco> www.hardware.com.br/dicas/impressoras-ubuntu.html
<malaco> nesse link fala em outra versão do ubuntu que tem um local para publicar ela na rede
<malaco> porem no 11.10 que nao acho
<malaco> rs
<ivanslip> uai
<ivanslip> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/GNOME/Configurar-Impressora-de-Rede-no-Ubuntu-1110
<ivanslip> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Impressoras/compartilhar-impressora-no-ubuntu-1
<malaco> andei lendo esses topicos ai
<malaco> porem nao deu certo nao
<ivanslip> complicado
<ivanslip> ja tentou procurar pela mensagem de erro?
<malaco> ja
<malaco> nao acha rsrs, froid o negocio rs
<ivanslip> é
<Cuki> pessoal, tenho duas pastas music, uma em /media/hd e outra em /media/bkp; gerei uma saida com os arquivos que estao somente em em bkp assim: diff -qr /media/bkp/music /media/hd/music | grep 'Only in /media/bkp'
<Cuki> agora, atraves da saida q me deu, copiar todos os arquivos para /media/hd/music
<Apollion> Alguem aqui usa Ubuntu em notebook da HP?
<JulinBM> boa tarde!
<JulinBM> alguem pode me ajudar com o ubuntu 11.10?
<JulinBM> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mwallacesd> E a terra tremeu, 6.6 ER Cidade do México
<Rafael_Neri> V Dia da Comunidade Br-Linux - http://br-linux.org/2012/v-dia-da-comunidade-no-br-linux-envie-seu-post/
<Cuki> mwallacesd, onde vc viu isso?
<mwallacesd> Cuki não vi, vivi isso aqui agora. E já publicaram oficialmente que foi de 7.6 - 7.8
<Cuki> putz
<Cuki> aqui nao vi nda
<Cuki> como estao as coisas por ae mwallacesd ?
<mwallacesd> De boa, nada grave foi só uma rebolada mesmo, mas deu pra gelar o coraçãozinho =P
<Cuki> eu imagino
<Cuki> ainda bem
<mwallacesd> =)
<Cuki> marcinho, a banda restart esta por ae???
<marcinho> NEm sei Cuki, não conheco essa banda não.
<Cuki> marcinho, ainda bem
<marcinho> Hahaha já vi na wiki são aqueles viadinhos tipo Rebeldes não é hahahaha
<Cuki> yep
<marcinho> Fala sério
<Cuki> e eles escaparam ilesos...
<Cuki> ¬¬
<marcinho> Hahahahahahahaha
<Cuki> lol
<Cuki> pessoal, tenho duas pastas music, uma em /media/hd e outra em /media/bkp; gerei uma saida com os arquivos que estao somente em em bkp assim: diff -qr /media/bkp/music /media/hd/music | grep 'Only in /media/bkp'
<Cuki> agora, atraves da saida q me deu, copiar todos os arquivos para /media/hd/music
<Cuki> ?
<fcoambrozio> Cuki: usa rsync - nem precisa do diff+grep :)
<Cuki> fcoambrozio, eu conheco o rsync, na verdade gostair de aprender mais sobre o shell
<Cuki> outro comando q faz a msms coisa...
<Cuki> diff <(du /media/hd/music | sort) <(du /media/bkp/music)
<Cuki> *diff <(du /media/hd/music | sort) <(du /media/bkp/music | sort)
<fcoambrozio> Cuki: entendi... então dá uma pesquisada no xargs
<Cuki> xargs? vou dar uma corujada entao, vlw fcoambrozio
<Cuki> fcoambrozio, eh disso q eu estou falndo!!!!
<Cuki> ou melhor...
<Cuki> eh disso q o brasil gosta!!!
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal, alguém aí tem uma apostila de shell script em pdf ?????
<sLevin> ?????????????
<barna> !ping
<kevin_Mitnick> fala pessoal boa noite
<kevin_Mitnick> gostária de recuperar o meu grub
<kevin_Mitnick> ta dando erro
<barna> 1seg
<barna> kevin_Mitnick, divirta-se!   http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe algum programa que divida um arquivo muito grande q tem mais linha q o broffice ou o excel 2007 em arquivos menores?
<regi> oi
<regi> tem alguem na sala?
<regi1> oi
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-21
<Cabra_Macho> ola!
<Cabra_Macho> Alguem?
<SEVEN_32> Alguém acordado?
<Cabra_Macho> Eu to aqui!!!!
<Cabra_Macho> 'alguem?
<SEVEN_32> clear
<sevlarasec> bom dia
<sevlarasec> estou com uma dúvida...
<sevlarasec> para aplicar um software da nvidea ele me pede nome comando e mais uma coisa que esqueci...
<sevlarasec> alguém ai?
<sevlarasec> #ubuntugames
<megalinux> AHSLEY FABIAN
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> pesquisei no google e não consegui encontrar a solução para meu problema.
<moskvat> preciso fazer o squid verificar o usuário logado no AD e liberar o acesso a internet, alguém tem alguma ideia?
<barna> bom dia!
<aprendiz> boas a todos
<pauloolhos> Oi
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia
<pauloolhos> O que voces me diz  do ubuntu server 11
<pauloolhos> oi
<Solano> spiga: oi
<Solano> descobri que o problema era mesmo a partição do windows
<Solano> deu um jeito de corromper alguma coisa
<Solano> tanto que nem é reconhecido pelo dvd do windows
<Solano> mas tem uma coisa: eu consigo montar ela normalmente pelo livecd do ubuntu!
<Solano> mesmo assim o grub dá unknown filesystem. alguma sugestão?
<Solano> já rodei o ntfsfix na partição
<Solano> tenho que sair
<Solano> até mais
<pauloolhos> \ols
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Alguem poderia me esclarecer sobre Freenas
<pauloolhos> join #freenas-br
<Tonao35> comprei um acer amd dual core c-50 1.0 ghz e instalaei o ubuntu 10.04 mais nao esta reconhecendo os driver atheros wifi
<Tonao35> ja encontrei algumas solucoes mais o meu notebook nao possui drive de cd
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece freenas
<rafaelstanley_> [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  PDO::__construct(): [2002] No buffer space available (trying to connect via tcp://mysql:3306) alguem ja teve esse erro?
<ValeriaOliveira> Boa tarde a todos!
<ValeriaOliveira> boa tarde!
<Solano> olá
<ValeriaOliveira> tudo bem?
<Solano> não
<ValeriaOliveira> por que?
<Solano> tenho um dual boot
<Solano> do ubuntu com win7
<Solano> (não uso, é o resto da família)
<ValeriaOliveira> rs! Nossa!
<Solano> tá dando unknown filesystem no grub
<Solano> há dias
<Solano> o esquisito é que eu consigo montar a partição normalmente pelo livecd
<Solano> mas o grub não reconhece
<acris> tava funcionando antes, Solano?
<Solano> sim
<Solano> nem o dvd de instalação do windows tá reconhecendo essa partição
<Solano> o ntfsfix não serviu de nada
<Solano> e eu não tô preparado psicologicamente pra fazer um backup de 100GB pelo livecd
<Solano> e via USB D:
<acris> Solano: voce le ingles? achei isso? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-unknown-filesystem-error-935014/
<Solano> sim, eu leio inglês
<Solano> e pelo que eu tô vendo isso aí infelizmente não serve
<Solano> como eu disse, o dvd do windows não tá reconhecendo a partição do windows
<Solano> não tenho como executar esses comandos
<Solano> só direto no cd, mas é write-protected
<Solano> e não resolveria nada se não fosse
<Solano> mas valeu :)
<acris> mmm, Solano, eu preciso reiniciar aqui senao tentava ajudar mais
<Solano> blz
<Solano> alguém tem mais um palpite?
<Solano> como eu já disse, consigo montar a partição
<Solano> ver os arquivos
<ValeriaOliveira> pode ser algum vírus... apareceu alguma msg quando parou de funcionar?
<Solano> tudo
<ValeriaOliveira> ou foi de repente?
<Celso> demorei 5 horas pra fazer backup de 40 gigas do windows da minha filha final da semana passada
<Solano> nop
<Celso> cruiz credo,paguei os pecados
<Solano> eu fiz uma cirurgia aqui no computador
<ValeriaOliveira> nossa!
<Solano> troquei a pasta termica
<Solano> e o drive de CD
<Solano> aí reiniciei
<Solano> depois da msg da BIOS (normal) o grub me chegou com um 'no such device: <GUID> grub rescue>'
<Solano> já to nessa há dias
<Solano> de tanto pesquisar, já creio ser capaz de resolver quase qualquer problema relacionado ao grub que qualquer um tenha
<Solano> menos o meu
<Solano> porque não é o grub, é o windows >:(
<ValeriaOliveira> já tentou em outro pc?
<Solano> ?
<Solano> colocar o HD em outro pc?
<Solano> não seria uma boa ideia, eu tenho um RAID0
<ValeriaOliveira> o meu deu problema, s[o consegui com HD externo.
<ValeriaOliveira> mas tem que ter muita paciência pra fica usando o do pc, mais o externo
<Solano_> desculpa
<Solano_> chatice do qwebirc
<ValeriaOliveira> ?
<Solano_> agora é esperar o timeout...
<Solano_> http://webchat.freenode.net = qwebirc
<Solano_> o cliente irc que eu to usando
<ValeriaOliveira> ah.
<Solano_> aqui no livecd não tem pidgin
<ValeriaOliveira> e demora muito?
<Solano_> a mensagem?
<Solano_> não
<Solano_> ele é muito bom
<ValeriaOliveira> o timeout
<ValeriaOliveira> que bom!
<Solano_> acho que uns 255 segundos
<Solano_> o único problema dele é que te deixa fora do ar as vezes...
<Solano_> opa, só 245 dessa vez :)
<Solano> alguém tem mais um palpite sobre a minha partição NTFS esquisita?
<Solano> um backup seria inviável
<illuminarch> boa tarde
<Solano> mais uma coisa: acabei de gerar o menu.lst e o windows não foi incluso
<Solano> desisto
<Solano> já faz uma semana que to nesssa brincadeira com o boot
<Solano> vou dar um jeito de fazer backup mesmo
<Solano> vou sair agora... obrigado pela paciência e até mais
<pauloolhos> oi
<barna> quer saber se seu pendrive ou cartão de memoria é original??? http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/
<Marverick> olha o Pretto
<Marverick> é sobrenome/nome ou apelido?
<pretto_> \o_
<pretto_> tô vendo um ghost
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-22
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece freenas
<sistematico> Nunca vi.
<LostDogBang> boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> LostDogBang, boa :)
<servidor> Alguem conhece freenas
<Federaty> Olá galera, alguem sabe me dizer como se conecta no modo wireless no ubuntu server ?
<Federaty> alguem pode me ajuda ?
<barna> Federaty, nunca usei! mas no ubuntu normal é com o network-manager
<Federaty> desculpe só noob, instalei o ubuntu server pra roda local, esqueci que ele não tinha ambiente grafico, dai to precisando conecta pra instala o ambiente
<Federaty> aki aparece "command not found", só zero a eskerda em terminal
<Federaty> alguma luz?
<barna> hummm, conectar via terminal?? tenho q pesquisar! ja fiz isso mas num lembro!
<barna> o network-manager só via interface grafica!
<Federaty> esse ki é o problema
<Federaty> rs
<barna> to perguntando pro google!
<DavyS> acho que vc deve usar o ifconfig
<Federaty> vo tenta aki
<Federaty> o ifconfig não me mostra Wlan
<Federaty> tenho ki arruma um jeito de conecta o wlan, o ifconfig confirmo ki não conectado
<barna> Federaty, vc tem como abrir uma pagina web ai???
<Federaty> sim to not
<Federaty> no not tenho ubuntu desk
<barna> ok!
<barna> Federaty, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Redes/Conectar-a-rede-wireless-via-terminal
<Federaty> opa vlw, vo conferi
<barna> Federaty, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062276
<Federaty> vlw, brigadão, vo tenta aki
<barna> de nada! tamo ai pra tentar ajudar!
<novato_br> O PSL-Brasil comunicou sobre sua campanha para estimular o público a participar do debate contrário às patentes de software no Brasil, a propósito de recente consulta pública a respeito divulgada pelo INPI. (via softwarelivre.org – “Diga NÃO as patentes de software no Brasil! – PSL Brasil – Software Livre Brasil”)
<barna> preciso pegar um arquivo pdf e "editar" ele pra ficar em forma de livro p/ impressão! alguem sabe como fazer?
<vitorlobo> novato_br,  falae ladrão
<novato_br> ?
<bhorist> Dae galera
<bhorist> alguém aqui utiliza Ruby on Rails?
<barna> nops, pra q serve?
<vitorlobo> barna,  pergunta tensa hein
<GrubProblem> hi
<GrubProblem> Galera estou com um problema.... eu instalei o ubuntu 11.10
<GrubProblem> depois instalei o centos 6.2 mas não instalei o grub... coloquei /boot na mesma partição q eu usei no ubuntu
<GrubProblem> agora gostaria q o CENTOS aparecesse no menu do grub... mas não ta rolando
<GrubProblem> eu usei o comando update-grub e nada
<GrubProblem> alguém vivo ai pra me ajudar?
<camilox> oi alguem pode me ajudar . Estou usando oa central de programas do ubuntu mas ele trava quando clico na sessão de programas "sistemas" tem como eu reinstala-lo pelo apt-get... como?
<sLevin> Bom Dia Pessoal....
<sLevin> estou querendo fazer um Web Crawler em Shell_Script...
<sLevin> tou tentando usar o wget e o tr... mas ainda n formulei a coisa direito...
<sLevin> alguém sabe o procedimento que possa básico pra me ensinar ???
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> aLGUEM conhece freenas
<denisbr> bom dia
<pauloolhos> oi
<denisbr> pauloolhos: oi
<pauloolhos> Denisbr
<pauloolhos> Voce conhece freenas
<sistematico> É uma versão customizada do FreeBSD, para storages.
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> Por exemplo
<pauloolhos> Tenho um servidor bacula com 5 HDs
<pauloolhos> Entao o bacula vai na estacao ou servidor e traz os arquivos backupeados para os hds no bacula
<pauloolhos> Se eu pegasse uma maquina montace o NAS com os 5 HDs e pedisse o bacula para backupear os arquivos nele
<licio> pauloolhos, iria normal, como se vc tivesse um nas de hardware
<pauloolhos> Dessas duas formas existiria diferenca claro.
<pauloolhos> Mas qual delas seria mais interessante
<pauloolhos> Fazer o NAS ou Deixar os hds no proprio bacula
<lzm> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<lzm> existe algum canal offtopic em pt na freenode?
<_Di3gao_> aew galera boa tarde! estou querendo migrar pra linux sou iniciante, qual linux voces recomendam?
<pipoka> _Di3gao_: na sala do #ubuntu a gente recomenda ubuntu :D
<pipoka> _Di3gao_: mas falando sério: é um ótimo linux para iniciantes
<_Di3gao_> entendo mas quero saber o motivo
<_Di3gao_> o fedora é mais avançado e porque?
<pipoka> facil de instalar, facil de usar, muita coisa já vem pronta
<pipoka> nao sei dizer se o fedora é mais avançado, mas ele vem com muita coisa que a gente não usa e acaba complicando a vida do iniciante
<_Di3gao_> o fedora é um bom linux?
<pipoka> _Di3gao_: usei fedora muitos anos e acho que é sim, mas hoje só uso ubuntu
<_Di3gao_> entendi
<pipoka> _Di3gao_: eu acho que o ubuntu tem mais suporte ao usuário
<pipoka> e isso faz diferença
<_Di3gao_> estou querendo migrar pro linux, mas queria saber se tem como instalar the sims
<pipoka> _Di3gao_: puxa, eu tentei e não consegui, mas tem uns tutoriais na internet pra fazer
<pipoka> eu não tive tempo de insistir
<pipoka> voce tem a versão pra PC?
<pipoka> os tutoriais que eu achei na época eram todos pra ubuntu, inclusive
<pipoka> se voce quer tentar, melhor começar por aí
<pipoka> e precisando de ajuda volta aqui, _Di3gao_
<_Di3gao_> entendi
<_Di3gao_> é isso
<_Di3gao_> acho que vou desistir
<_Di3gao_> toa me dizendo que nao fica igual
<pipoka> nao sei mesmo
<pipoka> mas valeria a pena tentar
<_Di3gao_> dizem que perde perfmonance
<_Di3gao_> e algumas coisas podem nao funcionar
<_Di3gao_> =/
<_Di3gao_> ai nao vale a pena
<pipoka> olha, o ubuntu tem muito suporte pra jogos
<pipoka> tem uma turma aqui no brasil que só mexe com isso
<pipoka> ubuntugames
<pipoka> da uma olhada no google
<pipoka> mas claro, voce é quem decide ;-)
<_Di3gao_> vou dar uma olhada
<_Di3gao_> la
<_Di3gao_> http://www.ubuntugames.org/
<_Di3gao_> ?
<pipoka> isso
<_Di3gao_> mas o nixo é pequeno ne
<_Di3gao_> de jogos
<pipoka> nunca tive problema em buscar jogos la, mas o pessoal la ajuda tb a instalar jogos
<_Di3gao_> voce joga  o que no seu pc
<SuBMunDo__> boa tarde, estou querendo comprar um notebook gastando em torno de R$ 1.000,00 alguem tem alguma ideia que notebook eu compro?
<pipoka> ih, _Di3gao_, ultimamente eu só jogo "framework"rsrsrsrsrs sem tempo pra nada
<_Di3gao_> kkkkkkkkkk
<denisbr> SuBMunDo__: Meu irmão comprou um por R$ 1100,00 muito bom, mas não lembro a marca :-(
<denisbr> SuBMunDo__: mas procura por Dell ou HP
<SuBMunDo__> denisbr: blz vou procurar
<jefferson> irc.blackcats-games.net:6667
<camilox> oi algm pode me ajudar... estou usando  a central de programas do ubuntu mas quando clico em sistemas ele trava.... tem como resolver isso, ou reinstalalr .. como?
<pauloolhos> oi
<Lambertini> preciso apontar o apache pra uma pasta que está dentro do /mnt/pasta alguém pode me ajudar?
<Celso> deve ter o arquivo .conf onde é setado
<Celso> faz tempo que nao mexo com apache,mas deve ser httpd.conf
<Celso> fui
<xuxuco> ola
<xuxuco> aguem aqui ja fez transmissão de video via icecast?
<xuxuco> ?
<xuxuco> http://217.20.164.165:8000/
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-23
<matheus> bom dia galera
<Lambertini> dia
<matheus> tenho uma questão acerca de usuários e permissões
<matheus> bem, meu problema é o seguinte: tenho uma pasta no servidor onde eu preciso que alguns usuários tenham permissão de escrita e outros tenham permissão de leitura via ftp
<matheus> eu tentei fazer da seguinte forma: criei dois grupos de usuários e um usuario em cada grupo
<matheus> disse que a tal pasta é do usuario com permissão de escrita e que a home do usuário sem permissão de escrita é a tal pasta
<matheus> só que o usuario leitura não consegue acessar a pasta
<pauloolhos> oi
<microhard_labs> blza? galera alguém de BH expert na área linux?
<guilherme66> Alguém usa o software bíblico Xiphos?
<lzm> quente hoje
<j_ff> eu nem conhecia esse Xiphos?
<j_ff> para que você usa?
<guilherme66> j_ff
<guilherme66> Desculpe
<guilherme66> Vi agora
<guilherme66> Você usa algum software bíblico?
<pspba> Olá pessoal boa tarde
<pspba> sou iniciante na utilização do ubuntu e estou me deparando com um problema de compartilhamento
<pspba> estou tentando acessar uma pasta compartilhada no ubuntu 11.10
<pspba> chegou a visualizar a pasta no meu explorer do win7 mas quando clico nela o win diz que não tenho acesso
<pspba> alguém sabem como resolver esse problema
<pspba> ?
<ff_j> permissão meu caro, clique com o direito na pasta dentro do ubuntu, na segunda aba permissões
<ff_j> nao esqueça da aba compartilhar
<lzm> existe algum canal offtopic em pt na freenode?
<pspba> eu tentei fazer isso mas apresenta esse erro: "compartilhamento de rede de usuário" retornou erro 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access denied.
<pspba> quando tento compartilhar alguma pasta através da opção COMPARTILHAR do clique do botão direito do mouse o sistema apresenta a seguinte mensagem: "compartilhamento de rede de usuário" retornou erro 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access denied.
<servidor> oi
<dinn> alguem pode me informar o comando que lista os todos os processos ativos?
<DiegoVieiraETI> dinn, ps -ax
<dinn> DiegoVieiraETI, thanks
<dinn> são muitos processos como posso saber que algum seja malicioso?
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<RodrigO23> Hi guys
<kevin_Mitnick> boa noite a todos
<RodrigO23> Boa noite kevin_Mitnick
<RodrigO23> como vai
<kevin_Mitnick> tranquilho
<RodrigO23> tranquilo
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<RodrigO23> ow
<RodrigO23> vc entra nesse server ha muito tempo?
<RodrigO23> essa eh minha primeira vez
<kevin_Mitnick> aa
<kevin_Mitnick> novo no irc?
<RodrigO23> sim, uso ele a 2 meses
<kevin_Mitnick> massa
<RodrigO23> e me encantei
<kevin_Mitnick> massa não
<kevin_Mitnick> um grande mundo de informação
<RodrigO23> ahhh isso sem duvidas
<RodrigO23> eu nao duvido
<RodrigO23> pena que pouca gente esta usando agora neh
<RodrigO23> vc usa ubuntu kevin?
<kevin_Mitnick> sim sim
<RodrigO23> Serio?
<RodrigO23> eu uso a uns 6 meses
<kevin_Mitnick> ja conhece o backtrack
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<RodrigO23> nao
<megalinux> opa
<RodrigO23> oque seria
<megalinux> oi
<RodrigO23> opa megalinux
<kevin_Mitnick> um sistema desenvolvido para pentest
<RodrigO23> opensource?
<dinn> kevin_Mitnick, ta usando backtrack?
<RodrigO23> como que eu consigo esse backtrack
<kevin_Mitnick> não, por enquanto estou com ubuntu
<dinn> hum
<kevin_Mitnick> tava muito pesado  a maquina
<kevin_Mitnick> 3 sistemas
<kevin_Mitnick> tô com ubuntu e windows
<kevin_Mitnick> por enquanto
<RodrigO23> eu toh usando um ubuntu server
<RodrigO23> posso fazer uma pergunta tola
<kevin_Mitnick> claro
<RodrigO23> eu estou usando o server 11
<RodrigO23> so que baixei o gnome
<RodrigO23> para ele né
<kevin_Mitnick> ok
<RodrigO23> ele continua sendo ubuntu server?
<kevin_Mitnick> pelo o visto apenas muda a interface estou certo?
<RodrigO23> é entao
<RodrigO23> eu gostei de usar o modo tty
<RodrigO23> mas sabe eu nao manjo muito
<kevin_Mitnick> conctuna na mesma, apenas mudou a ainterface do se so
<dinn> RodrigO23, desculpe a pergunta, mas, você usa o server porque?
<dinn> que intuito?
<dinn> só curiosidade
<dinn> nada de mais
<dinn> =)
<dinn> vacuo
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> sem problemas
<RodrigO23> eu uso o server
<RodrigO23> para testar meus sites
<dinn> senti que fui ignorado a alguns segundos kkkk
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> tava olhando meu filho
<RodrigO23> desculpa dinn
<dinn> eu to querendo fazer duas coisas aqui
<dinn> que é isso
<RodrigO23> hum
<dinn> quero server tb para hospedagem
<dinn> e desenvolver um programa em C
<RodrigO23> eu nao consigo configurar meu roteador para acesso externo
<RodrigO23> eh uma bosta de um 500b
<RodrigO23> =/
<dinn> rs
<dinn> não mexo com isso... =s
<dinn> ajudava com certeza
<RodrigO23> eu jah tentei porta 8000
<RodrigO23> 8080
<RodrigO23> 8081
<RodrigO23> aff
<DiegoVieiraETI> RodrigO23, voce utiliza só ele ligado no pc ou há algum outro ativo?
<RodrigO23> só ele
<RodrigO23> por enquanto
<RodrigO23> como eu so consigo acesso pela minha lan
<RodrigO23> eh so ele mesmo
<RodrigO23> mas eu
<DiegoVieiraETI> no meu eu coloquei ele como bridge e fiz isso no outro dispositivo :x
<RodrigO23> Serio?
<RodrigO23> mas no meu caso
<RodrigO23> meu irmao
<RodrigO23> usa outro pc na rede
<RodrigO23> se nao,
<RodrigO23> vixi
<RodrigO23> rsrsrs
<DiegoVieiraETI> na minha rede é:
<DiegoVieiraETI> 500b +  dir300 [router wireless]
<RodrigO23> no meu é
<RodrigO23> 500b + dl524
<DiegoVieiraETI> então o router wireless faz a conexao e o redirecionamento de portas
<RodrigO23> já tentei isso tmb
<RodrigO23> no momento
<RodrigO23> o 500b faz a conexao
<RodrigO23> e o 524 divide a rede
<RodrigO23> jah tentei de tudo
<RodrigO23> menos em modo bridge
<RodrigO23> que nao é possivel para mim
<DiegoVieiraETI> tipo
<RodrigO23> hum
<DiegoVieiraETI> o dhcp tá no 500b ?
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> o dhcp esta tanto no 500b quanto no 524
<DiegoVieiraETI> hm
<RodrigO23> ahh
<RodrigO23> na configuraçao da rede
<RodrigO23> da placa de rede
<RodrigO23> ja tentei
<RodrigO23> colocar no dns
<DiegoVieiraETI> tentou por o 524 na dmz
<RodrigO23> o ip da minha maquina
<RodrigO23> e o meu gateway
<DiegoVieiraETI> e la no 524 redirecionar por ip
<RodrigO23> já sim diego
<DiegoVieiraETI> da tua maquina
<RodrigO23> ó eu fiz assim
<RodrigO23> no 500b
<RodrigO23> eu criei uma regra nat
<RodrigO23> para porta 8080 ext para a 80 interna
<RodrigO23> esta correto?
<DiegoVieiraETI> tá
<DiegoVieiraETI> mas na regra vc poe um ip interno né?
<RodrigO23> no ip 10.0.0.2, que seria o ip dado ao dl524
<RodrigO23> certo?
<DiegoVieiraETI> ok
<RodrigO23> bom
<RodrigO23> já no dl524
<RodrigO23> eu criei um virtual server
<linux> ei gente.
<RodrigO23> na porta 80 externa, para 80 interna
<linux> boa noite.
<RodrigO23> boa noite linux
<linux> bem.
<RodrigO23> tah certo?
<linux> tou com um ``pequeno problema''
<linux> tipo.
<DiegoVieiraETI> ql porta vc acessa o dl524? 80?
<RodrigO23> sim
<DiegoVieiraETI> para configurar
<DiegoVieiraETI> tenta fazer isso
<linux> meus usuários da máquina podem vasculhar a pastas dos outros usuários e não é bom isso.
<RodrigO23> hum
<DiegoVieiraETI> passar do 500b pela 8080
<RodrigO23> ja faço agora
<DiegoVieiraETI> para o 524
<linux> tipo.
<DiegoVieiraETI> e no 524 passa da 8080 para 80 do teu destino
<linux> o usuário "fulano" pode ver a pasta e arquivos de "ciclano" entendem?
<RodrigO23> ahh vo fazeri isso agora
<linux> queria ter um método para evitar isto.
<linux> você podem me ajudar?
<linux> vocÊs digo
<DiegoVieiraETI> RodrigO23, ok
<linux> bem.
<linux> hum.
<linux> tem como eu evitar isto na máquina?
<linux> tou querendo montar um pequeno servidor com pureftpd
<RodrigO23> Diego
<DiegoVieiraETI> diga
<RodrigO23> ve ai
<RodrigO23> http://201.26.78.24:8080/
<linux> fdiego, você pode me ajudar? :P
<linux> ahaha
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, pureftpd eu não conheço ;x
<linux> :P
<DiegoVieiraETI> RodrigO23, nadinha
<RodrigO23> e vc tentou digitar sem a porta
<RodrigO23> aparece a tela para logar no meu router
<linux> hm
<linux> mas vc sabe como eu oculto ao menos os usuários da máquina um do outro? acho se eu descobrir como faz isso na máquna em ci o ftp tb vale.
<DiegoVieiraETI> sem a porta nada tbm
<linux> hmhm.
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, colocando permissão nas pastas. :X
<RodrigO23> linux
<RodrigO23> eu acho que é so dando um chmod 666 nas pastas neh
<linux> ahn, sou novato em linux, acho q um mês, então ahn, como eu faço isso?
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, sabe usar o modo texto?
<linux> terminal? sim.
<DiegoVieiraETI> no terminal vc dá um
<linux> tipo.
<DiegoVieiraETI> chmod 700 <pasta>
<linux> eu sou ``dv'' então sabe. uso muito o terminal.
<linux> deixa eu ver.
<DiegoVieiraETI> e
<DiegoVieiraETI> chown <usuario> <pasta>
<linux> sim?
<DiegoVieiraETI> assim só esse user vai ter acesso a essa pasta
<linux> e se eu dezejar tirar a perm?
<linux> ops.
<linux> dá perm.
<DiegoVieiraETI> 7 = todas pemissões
<DiegoVieiraETI> 0 nenhuma
<DiegoVieiraETI> todas = leitura, escrita e execução
<linux> então como eu aplico?
<DiegoVieiraETI> chmod
<linux> sim, chomod e mais que número? e de certo.
<linux> chmod dg
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, da uma olhada no google sobre permissões de acesso vc vai encontrar varios artigos explicando
<linux> ah, obrigado.
<linux> funcionou aqui.
<linux> como eu disse funcionou para o ure-ftpd :X
<linux> pure-ftpd dg
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, so olha algum artigo q explica bem melhor :D
<DiegoVieiraETI> RodrigO23,
<linux> pois é.
<DiegoVieiraETI> la ficou assim??
<linux> eu tentei acessar o ip dele no meu navegador1
<DiegoVieiraETI> externo 8080 -> modem -> 8080 -> wireless -> 80
<linux> pera.
<linux> tipo gente tem como fazer um miniserver com roteador? mas e as portas?
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, isso era pro rodrigo
<linux> eu sei.
<DiegoVieiraETI> :$
<linux> mas tem comow
<RodrigO23> voltei galera
<linux> tenho esta curiosidade tenho alguns amigos que tem problemas com portas.
<linux> seja bem-voltado :OO
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, eu não entendi muito bem
<linux> tipo
<RodrigO23> shuahsauhs
<linux> eu uso uns programinhas que usam as portas 1963 80 e taus.
<RodrigO23> a porta 80
<linux> só q uns amigos usam roteador e sabe como é naquilo.
<linux> bloqueia tudo
<RodrigO23> esquece, pq ela é bloqueada por algumas operadoras
<linux> ah! ainda bem que eu uso 3g :O:O
<DiegoVieiraETI> rodrigo esse eu não sabia :X
<DiegoVieiraETI> essa*
<RodrigO23> pois é
<linux> que droga
<DiegoVieiraETI> ainda bem q a oi não tem isso ;x
<linux> porque será que elas bloqueam agente que paga :X
<RodrigO23> Bom eu acho,
<linux> hm.
<linux> uns amigos usam speed
<RodrigO23> que a mesma linha que usamos
<DiegoVieiraETI> RodrigO23, vc chegou a reiniciar os equipamentos?
<RodrigO23> eh para usuarios comuns, ou seja
<linux> só nao gosto mt de 3g porque com chuvas fica lenta mas ...
<RodrigO23> com ip dinamico
<RodrigO23> agora
<linux> pra mini-servers é ótima.
<RodrigO23> uma linha com ip estatico é outra
<linux> ahaha
<linux> gosto de me divertir com servers :P:P
<RodrigO23> eu tmb
<linux> ei cara se tu conseguir desbloquear as portas.
<linux> esperimenta instalar o pure-ftpd
<RodrigO23> ehhhhhhhhhh
<RodrigO23> vou precisar
<linux> ele nem precisa configurar muito.
<RodrigO23> sabe pq?
<RodrigO23> eu quero fazer assim
<RodrigO23> eu tenho um pentium 3 aqui
<RodrigO23> e vou instalar o ubuntu server
<linux> ah o server.
<linux> inacessível, ahhh.
<RodrigO23> com apache
<RodrigO23> mysql
<RodrigO23> ftp
<RodrigO23> dai
<linux> já fiz isso no meu p
<linux> funcionou numa boa.
<RodrigO23> vou usar o windows com dreamweaver
<RodrigO23> para fazer o site
<linux> esperimenta instalar chat tb laughs
<RodrigO23> e passar por ftp
<linux> dá uma olhadinha em
<linux> sitiodosvox.com/download.php
<linux> ou sitiodosvox.com/sitio.tar.gz
<linux> ahaha
<linux> acho este chat aí legal.
<RodrigO23> Voltei pessoal, desculpe
<RodrigO23> Será que eu nao preciso de um servidor dns?
<linux> ei rodrigo
<linux> uso o programa ddns po
<RodrigO23> opa linux
<RodrigO23> ddns
<linux> usa digo
<linux> sim.
<DiegoVieiraETI> rodrigo.. não teria como vc por o 524 na dmz do 500b?
<linux> acho que o site é winco.com
<RodrigO23> Sim já esta
<linux> tipo.
<RodrigO23> esta o ip 10.1.1.2
<linux> ele te dá um domínio virtual
<linux> tipo
<linux> rodrigo.ddns.com.br
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhhh
<linux> isso direciona pra tua máquina
<RodrigO23> eu tava usando o no-ip
<linux> éh, eu vi.
<linux> só que eu já usei em windows que é mais fácio mas em linux é um pouco mais complexo
<linux> tem que configurar umas coisas que ainda nao tentei.
<RodrigO23> eh entao, como eu mudei de SO
<RodrigO23> nao tentei usar no-ip no linux
<DiegoVieiraETI> o meu no-ip eu atualizo pelo router
<linux> hum.
<DiegoVieiraETI> alguns tem essa opção
<linux> gostava do ddns, ah!
<linux> hmm.
<DiegoVieiraETI> 500b tem para dyndns.org e um tal de TZO
<linux> mas, gente como abre as portas do roteador da oi?
<DiegoVieiraETI> não conheço nenhum dos dois ahahahah
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux.. da oi tem varios modelos homologados
<linux> hum.
<DiegoVieiraETI> 500b é um deles
<linux> hum.
<linux> pois é.
<linux> vocês já esperimentaram o ddns?
<linux> gostei daquela gracinha :X
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux usei a muito tempo atras era bom :D
<linux> eu hospedava chat com aquilo.
<linux> facilitava muito as minhas ``diverções''
<linux> :XXX
<linux> tipo.
<RodrigO23> ahh que pena que nao consigo acesso externo
<RodrigO23> mas eu acho que deva ser o router
<RodrigO23> pq um tempo atraz
<linux> eu gosto de entrar nuns chats que pessoas dvs, deficientes visuais podem acessar com acessibilidade e bem, eu consegui o programa para configuar.
<RodrigO23> eu usava um thomsom
<RodrigO23> e funcionava de boa
<linux> sim.
<linux> hum.
<DiegoVieiraETI> RodrigO23, as opções q te passei eu não utilizei, ja q eu coloquei ele como bridge
<DiegoVieiraETI> e deixei tudo na mao do router wireless
<GTK_Thi> Tao falando q da pra desbloquear portas no roteador, dá emso?
<linux> ei diego. tu quer fazer um teste?
<GTK_Thi> mesmo
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, maneiro
<linux> tu pode tentar dps tentar hospedar o chat que te falei?
<GTK_Thi> Tava querendo desbloquear umas ``portinhas''
<linux> dá uma olhadinha no site que te passei.
<linux> lá tem o server para linux é nem chega a 1 mb
<linux> e nem chega dg
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux, onde?
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-24
<linux> sitiodosvox.com/sitio.tar.gz
<DiegoVieiraETI> GTK era sobre isso sim, =x
<linux> http://www.sitiodosvox.com/sitio.tar.gz
<GTK_Thi> DiegoVieiraETI: O que siginifica "ETI" no seu apelido?
<linux> e acho que tem instruções num blog mas fica difíciu digitar o endereço na mão.
<DiegoVieiraETI> linux to baixando outra hora dou uma olhada
<linux> tipo.
<DiegoVieiraETI> GTK_Thi, Especialista em Tecnologia da Informação :x
<linux> este meu cliente não consigo colar as coisas e tou aprendendo a usar o pidgin
<GTK_Thi> Agora a poco tava usando linux
<GTK_Thi> DiegoVieiraETI: Legal.
<linux> hmm
<DiegoVieiraETI> besteira do registro.br
<linux> tou usando um tal de ``micvox''
<GTK_Thi> eu uso um não sei se é bem derivado do ubuntu.
<linux> mircvox
<linux> bem.
<linux> utilitário do dosvox. sistema para pessoas que não enchergam mas tem uka série de limitações
<GTK_Thi> linux: sei.
<linux> claro que tu sabe p
<GTK_Thi> linux: muitas.
<GTK_Thi> linux: eu tenho q digitar todos apelidos, sem dar tab.
<linux> ahn, diego, você tem acesso a telnet?
<linux> risada
<linux> tem?
<DiegoVieiraETI> se posso acessar, sim
<linux> porque se tiver acho que consigo te mostrar o chat como é. aí tu tem uma ideia.
<GTK_Thi> linux: O apelido dele é meio complicado, DiegoVieiraETI, mas da bem pra digitar.
<revolts> :D
<linux> ei entra neste endereço se vc quizer.
<revolts> linux, manda ;D
<linux> chat.esplivre.com 1963
<linux> ou melhor
<linux> telnet chat.esplivre.com 1963
<linux> :D
<revolts> hausahsu
<GTK_Thi> o q é :D?
<linux> tipo.
<revolts> :X
<linux> só não pode uns apelidos porque o server nao suporta descobri com o tempo.
<linux> tipo[
<linux> sinais
<linux> de - _ estes tipos.
<linux> ()
<GTK_Thi> linux: me explica o q´e :D
<linux> ahaha
<linux> ah te vi lá :D
<revolts> linux, ;x
<linux> é mais massa outro que pega uma espécie de mud.
<linux> este api...
<linux> aí dg
<linux> hm
<revolts> linux me perdi la
<linux> tou lento hj :D
<revolts> iAJIajIAJI
<linux> cara.
<linux> acessa com o navegador é mais ``confortável''
<linux> só muda a porta para 1965
<revolts> ahahahah
<linux> porque as opções aparecem na tela.
<GTK_Thi> pra sair do chat é só digitar /quit
<revolts> em vez de por linux oi
<revolts> fui no /linux oi
<revolts> aeeee me dei mal
<linux> risadaaaaa
<GTK_Thi> "linux" sou eu
<linux> eu sou ``gnome''
<linux> :XXX
<revolts> uahsaushasuahsu
<revolts> :(
<linux> bem.
<linux> tenta acessar via navegador
<linux> mtmtmt mais fácio p
<linux> hmmmm
<linux> que droga de vivozapi
<linux> vivozap]
<linux> ahahaha
<linux> net lenta
<linux> risadaaaa
<linux> o chat é bom que gera logs.
<linux> tipo
<linux> se tu hospedar em linux ele gera.
<revolts> :)
<RodrigO23> ja volto galera
<revolts> ok
<linux> uma coisa legal é que tem ops perecidos copm aqui nos canais.
<linux> tipo
<linux> cara
<linux> tu usa qual vercao do ubuntu?
<revolts> eu?
<frugal> 12.04 beta 1 ftw
<GTK_Thi> po onde consegue essa?
<GTK_Thi> a 12.04
<revolts> ftw?
<frugal> se digitar no google aparece a página com os links
<frugal> mas é beta
<GTK_Thi> eu não gostei muito da 11.10, orca ta estranho.
<frugal> aka: instável e versão de testes
<frugal> revolts, ftw = for the win
<revolts> to usando ela tbm
<revolts> no netbook
<frugal> numa tradução livre seria algo como para a vitória
<frugal> GTK_Thi, eu pessoalmente to gostando
<revolts> no desktop tá a 11.04
<frugal> o unity tá bem mais maduro
<revolts> no meu o super não ta abrindo o painel
<GTK_Thi> gosto da 11.04 e da 10.04
<frugal> revolts, infelizmente to no win agora
<frugal> preciso usar alguns softwares proprietários
<revolts> eu tenho win só numa maquina de testes
<GTK_Thi> como se escreve em utf8 no windows?
<frugal> e só uns 2 deles são só pra windows~~
<frugal> GTK_Thi, como assim?
<revolts> é complicado
<revolts> por isso tenho essa maquina com win
<revolts> pra casos extremos
<linux> tu tá escrevendo em utf-8 mano
<frugal> realmente revolts
<frugal> to pra comprar um desktop
<revolts> corel e sites que só rodam no ie
<GTK_Thi> vc ta escrevendo em utf8, mas nunca consegui escrever utf8 no win.
<frugal> é que to sem grana e por enquanto sem estágio xD
<frugal> então o jeito é dual boot mesmo
<GTK_Thi> tenho um outro hd com trisquel que é um derivado do ubuntu e este hd normal do pc tem windows
<revolts> na epoca q eu tinha dual eu ficava só no win
<revolts> mas um dia decidi mandar ele embora
<revolts> :D
<linux> ahaha
<linux> tenho que usar win.
<GTK_Thi> windows é bom pra ums coisas e pras outras n digo pra outras n
<linux> tem uns programas q acho que só pega lá.
<revolts> corel acho q só lá
<revolts> na epoca que vim pro ubuntu usei o wine para o office 2003
<revolts> mas agora uso broffice
<GTK_Thi> linux é bom pra quase tudo
<linux> agora gostei do linux porque ele é rápido,  é muito mais rápido e taus.
<revolts> ops
<revolts> libre*
<linux> e sabe que me dá raiva quando eu escrevo em utf-8 no terminal e uma pessoa diz ``voc
<GTK_Thi> revolts: Tu sabia que o nome não é broffice? O nome português que é broffice, o nome original é libre office
<revolts> aham
<linux> ``você me travou com estes códigos''
<linux> isso me irrita.
<revolts> GTK_Thi, estou ciente
<linux> dizem que a escrita coficação do lnux trava o windows que nem faz sentido.
<GTK_Thi> o orca é bom, o pidgni tb, wine, não sou muito pra estas coias de office mas gostei do libre office, e gosto também do gedit e nano
<linux> codificação digo
<linux> ahaha
<frugal> basicamente uso o windows só pra vhdl e outras coisas como jogos
<linux> tem como converter as coisas no linux para doc?
<frugal> a parte de java e o resto de programação faço no ubuntu mesmo
<diegovieiraeti> GTK_Thi, eu dependia de um modelo de documento no word só por isso apelei na epoca para o office
<frugal> linux, tem uma aplicação que se chama antiword e faz isso
<frugal> xD
<GTK_Thi> linux: provavelmente, o libreoffice tem esta opcao
<linux> ahah
<frugal> o libreoffice abre tudo numa boa
<diegovieiraeti> linux tem, salvar como.
<diegovieiraeti> ashuahsau
<linux> meus professores querem porque querem em doc aa
<frugal> só da merda com alguns .xsl
<frugal> linux, esses dias eu falei lá na puc
<frugal> pq uma universidade usa um modelo proprietário
<frugal> deveriam estar usando o open document format mesmo
<frugal> mas o comodismo é foda~~
<linux> ei.
<linux> tipo.
<diegovieiraeti> frugal vontade é receber em docx e enviar em odt :D
<linux> eu uso o wine para colocar o dosvox.
<frugal> diegovieiraeti, já fiz isso =x
<linux> o programa para windows, infelizmente
<linux> eita
<linux> risadaaa
<diegovieiraeti> suashau
<GTK_Thi> Nem sei abrir odt no windows acho
<frugal> só libreoffice e parecidos abrem
<linux> ahaha
<diegovieiraeti> aham
<linux> gosto mais do bom e velho txt :X
<linux> puro texto.
<GTK_Thi> E qanto a linguagens de programação prefiro python q é bastante portável
<linux> ah python é legal.
<GTK_Thi> java não conheço...
<frugal> java é orientada a objetos
<frugal> python é funcional
<GTK_Thi> a python é as duas coisas
<linux> dizem que o java é ``inacessível''
<frugal> ah é?
<linux> mas cara.
<frugal> linux, é o que eles ensinam na facul
<frugal> mas enfim
<GTK_Thi> tipo: da pra programar com classes essas coisas tb
<frugal> é mais pra aprender o paradigma
<linux> fala aí como tu tá usando windows e escreve em utf-8
<frugal> e por ser o mais usado agora
<frugal> linux, xchat
<frugal> tem essa opção =x
<frugal> brb
<GTK_Thi> não gosto de C e c++
<GTK_Thi> minha preferida é python.
<linux> bem.
<GTK_Thi> onde baixa o xchat
<linux> as vezes para irritar unzinhos eu usava um encodificador de utf-8 :X
<linux> ]
<linux> po, dizer que utf-8 trava #risada
<linux> ahaha
<GTK_Thi> O xchat não era grats?
<GTK_Thi> aqui ta dizendo q tem q pagar
<GTK_Thi> dentro de 30 dias.
<linux> hum.
<linux> vou tentar entrar aqui com pidgin.
<linux> diego: me diz, entrei no pidgin, configurado mas abriu uma lista de ``amigos'' como eu faço para sair de lá?
<RodrigO23> Voltei galerinha
<GTK_Thi> linux: nm é pra sair dai
<diegovieiraeti> linux, boa pergunta.
<GTK_Thi> linux: vai entrar num bate-papo
<diegovieiraeti> eu uso o xchat
<RodrigO23> eu uso o BitchX
<GTK_Thi> linux: depois q tu entrar no bate-papo, fecha a janela
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23,  tentou mais alguma coisa?
<linux> como faço gtk_thi?
<RodrigO23> tentei sim
<RodrigO23> mas nao da
<RodrigO23> eu vo tenta troca o router
<RodrigO23> vo usa um dslink que eu tenho jogado aqui
<diegovieiraeti> hmn
<linux> cara
<diegovieiraeti> desconheço
<diegovieiraeti> :p
<linux> o orca fala "lista de amigos"
<linux> como eu fecho isso gtk_thi
<RodrigO23> nao existe um programa que faz sniff nas portas?
<GTK_Thi> linux: po
<GTK_Thi> linux: disse q nao era pra fechar, vai em entrar em um bate-papo no menu
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, tcpdump serve para isso não?
<diegovieiraeti> só não sei usar :X
<RodrigO23> tcpdump
<RodrigO23> ahsuahsuahs
<RodrigO23> voces vao ficar ate que horas ai
<diegovieiraeti> não sei =x
<diegovieiraeti> linux ??
<RodrigO23> pq dai eu uso o modo bridge
<RodrigO23> suahsuahsa
<diegovieiraeti> sabe fazer?
<RodrigO23> no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> ?
<RodrigO23> nao
<diegovieiraeti> no 500b por em bridge
<diegovieiraeti> ae poe o 524 pra fazer autenticação
<RodrigO23> ahhh blz
<RodrigO23> acho que vo faze agora
<RodrigO23> ja
<RodrigO23> shaushausha
<diegovieiraeti> aushasuashu
<RodrigO23> pera ai que vou anotar os meus dados
<linux> drouga
<linux> droga
<linux> to tendo erros aqui.
<linux> o nickserv tá me enviando erros como se eu estivesse falando com ele.
<linux> como eu desativ isso?
<diegovieiraeti> suporte.dlink.com.br/suporte/...500B/.../DSL500B_BRIDGE_XP.pdf
<linux> desativo ds
<diegovieiraeti> rodr1go,  http://suporte.dlink.com.br/suporte/...500B/.../DSL500B_BRIDGE_XP.pdf
<GNOME> acho que agora consegui.
<linux> éh, consegui
<GNOME> gosto da codificação do ``linux''
<naldo_sp> thank
<naldo_sp> obrigado
<naldo_sp> olá pessoal
<GNOME> hum.
<GNOME> olá
<diegovieiraeti> Olá
<naldo_sp> estou precisando de algumas dicas
<naldo_sp> alguém pode me ajudar
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23,  http://suporte.dlink.com.br/suporte/arquivos/DSL-500B/MANUAIS/DSL500B_BRIDGE_XP.pdf
<GNOME> diegovieiraeti: consegui cara.
<diegovieiraeti> GNOME, 0/
<naldo_sp> não estou conseguindo instalar programas e jogos, pois naum consigo executar
<GNOME> diegovieiraeti: pois é :D
<GNOME> naldo_sp: cara. tu usa o wine?
<GNOME> naldo_sp: eu consigo usar algo com wine.
<naldo_sp> sou novato na area
<naldo_sp> como faço pra executar
<GNOME> eu tb sou novato, risos
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, o que vc quer executar
<GNOME> tem várias maneiras.
<naldo_sp> instalar jogos e executa-los
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, .exe ?
<GNOME> pelo terminal ou pelo método do wine em si
<naldo_sp> quero aprender a mexer no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> ja volto galera
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23,  até
<GNOME> naldo_sp: nao sei vc. mas eu usei muito terminal
<GNOME> naldo_sp: tipo, um exemplo que usei.
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, são apps e jogos do windows?
<naldo_sp> tipo assim quando vou em central de programas do ubuntu e seleciono jogos tem o jogo ai clico nele pra executar e só tem a opção instalar
<GNOME> hum.
<naldo_sp> o wine tipo é um programa ki instala aqui no ubuntu pra executar programas do windows certo?
<GNOME> diegovieiraeti: naldo_spajuda ele, com gráfico no linux sou pécimo p
<naldo_sp> o progra
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, sim
<naldo_sp> o problema é como fazer pra instalar esses aplicativos rsrs
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, a central serve pra instalar os jogos
<GNOME> naldo_sp: diegovieiraetieu faço 70 % das coisas pelo terminal.
<diegovieiraeti> GNOME, (L)
<naldo_sp> e onde encontro o terminal
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, ctrl+alt+T
<naldo_sp> grande garoto
<naldo_sp> vivendo e aprendendo
<GNOME> naldo_sp: você já instalou o wine?
<naldo_sp> ainda naum
<naldo_sp> vamos ver se estou bem de memoria
<GNOME> naldo_sp: sudo apt-get update
<naldo_sp> tem ki digitar alguma coisa tipo sudo apt-get winw?
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, no ubuntu vc pode instalar via central ou pelo terminal... [tem outras formas]
<naldo_sp> wine
<GNOME> naldo_sp: sudo apt-get install wine
<naldo_sp> ok
<naldo_sp> um momento
<GNOME> naldo_sp: espera instalar.
<GNOME> naldo_sp: dps aí sim vc pode instalar os jogos e programas do windows
<diegovieiraeti> vou ficar quieto, qlqr coisa chama ae ;)
<GNOME> abriu o terminal.
<naldo_sp> ta instalando legal
<GNOME> naldo_sp: aí sim simplesmente digitar os comandos e pronto.
<naldo_sp> tah
<GNOME> naldo_sp: isso aí garoto! :D
<naldo_sp> ta indo
<GNOME> naldo_sp: dps, é legal você colocar os jogos num pendrive rotulado
<GNOME> naldo_sp: tipo.
<naldo_sp> existe o pacman
<naldo_sp> aqui no ubuntu
<GNOME> naldo_sp: exemplo de instalação de jogo em pendrive rotulado.
<GNOME> naldo_sp: wine /media/naldo/counter-strike-1.6.exe
<GNOME> ops
<GNOME> aliais, isso msm
<naldo_sp> hummm mais tenho ki fazer o download do jogo e colocar no pen drive
<GNOME> naldo_sp: bem, acho que vc já deve ter num pendrive ou em outro pc.
<GNOME> naldo mas na verdade nao.
<naldo_sp> sim tenho
<GNOME> naldo_sp: tipo
<GNOME> naldo_sp: wine /home/naldo/nome_do+_jogo.exe
<naldo_sp> hummm...
<naldo_sp> acho ki entedi
<naldo_sp> nossa ta uma pacoteira só baixando
<GNOME> acho legal pelo terminal.
<naldo_sp> parece bem mais profissional
<GNOME> naldo_sp: dps tu pode ir no "menu iniciar do linux" aí procura lá um ícune ``wine'' e lá, bin! estará todos teus programas :D
<naldo_sp> hummmm
<naldo_sp> vc entende de programação?
<GNOME> ah, eu vim aprendendo com um amigo.
<GNOME> claro, eu me interecei pelo linux.
<naldo_sp> banco de dados tb
<GNOME> hum.
<GNOME> tu pode ir por um outro método que não estou muito lembrado.
<naldo_sp> hummm
<GNOME> menu iniciar, administração acho e pacotes do ubuntu, lá escolhe o teu pacote e instala.
<GNOME> mas ainda assim prefiro terminal :D
<naldo_sp> hummm  é legal ver o programa sendo instalado pelo terminal
<GNOME> naldo_sp: realmente. o terminal é legal.
<naldo_sp> nossa ainda num terminou de instalar o wine
<GNOME> eu atualizei um negócio que uso aqui, baixando o programa e instalando tudo pelo terminal1
<GNOME> hmm, o wine é meio grande.
<naldo_sp> vc ja me parece ser fera no ubuntu
<GNOME> hum.
<GNOME> na verdade eu acho que só tou aprendendo porque quase joguei o windows de lado laughs
<naldo_sp> apareceu uma tela lilas
<GNOME> hum.
<GNOME> espera "desempacotar."
<naldo_sp> ok
<GNOME> ele vai instalar automaticamente.
<naldo_sp> tah
<GNOME> pois é.
<GNOME> eu ativo boa parte das coisas pelo control alt t ou alt f2
<GNOME> alt f2 eu acho mais legal laughs
<linux> ele é o rodrigo23?
<diegovieiraeti> :D
<GNOME> RodrigO23: tu vai ficar aqui até que horas? laughs
<GNOME> hhmmm
<diegovieiraeti> ajshajshajsahj
<diegovieiraeti> não deu nem tempo
<linux> e não é?
<linux> risada
<GNOME> ei diego tu sabe configurar o apache?
<GNOME> preciso executar uns comandos ma s me esqueci.
<diegovieiraeti> já seguei a configurar
<diegovieiraeti> um tempo atras
<GNOME> hum.
<GNOME> preciso fazer o apache entender os usuários na máquina.
<GNOME> tipo.
<naldo_sp> ja pode fechar essa tela
<diegovieiraeti> normalmente só instalo :X
<GNOME> naldo_sp: se acabou, sim.
<naldo_sp> lilas as bordas e cinza o meio
<GNOME> hum. diegovieiraeti dá uma ajuda no gráfico a ele, sou dv p
<diegovieiraeti> GNOME, e vc acha q eu entendi =x
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, onde isso
<GNOME> bem.
<GNOME> dps que termina depende.
<naldo_sp> terminal
<naldo_sp> no terminal
<GNOME> tipo.
<diegovieiraeti> não aparece nada escrito?
<GNOME> naldo_sp: se vc tentar fechar o terminal e dizer que ainda tem janelas abertas, não feche, falta algo.
<naldo_sp> ok
<naldo_sp> disse ki num pode fechar
<diegovieiraeti> GNOME, boa
<GNOME> deve ter algo em aberto ainda.
<GNOME> tipo.
<GNOME> naldo_sp: diegovieiraeti olha, eu tento fechar quando ele diz isso está faltando algo, uma confirmação, algo assim.
<GNOME> veja se vocên deu todas as permições.
<GNOME> tipo, ele diz quando está instalando veja se não pede nem uma confirmação.
<naldo_sp> hummm
<linux> veja bem isto.
<naldo_sp> diz assim Configurando ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<GNOME> opa.
<GNOME> cauma que deve está instalando.
<naldo_sp> ta
<diegovieiraeti> já volto ae
<GNOME> ele vai instalar até que o terminal fiqueembranco acho.
<GNOME> digo acho porque eu não enchergo a tela p
<rodrigO23> Voltei galera
<GNOME> humm.
<naldo_sp> tahh
<GNOME> rodrigO23: na última vez tu me deixou no vaco risadaaa
<rodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rodrigO23> desculpa aew gnome
<rodrigO23> nao vi meu querido
<rodrigO23> ow
<GNOME> como vai aí naldo_sp
<GNOME> está instalando?
<diegovieiraeti> rodr1go,
<naldo_sp> rsrs
<diegovieiraeti> voltei ;)
<naldo_sp> sim tô curioso pra mexer e num para
<linux> hum.
<linux> o wine demora um pouco msm para instalar..
<diegovieiraeti> colocou em bridge, rodr1go
<diegovieiraeti> ?
<GNOME> sabe.
<guilherme66> Alguém no chat é usuário do software bíblico Xiphos?
<naldo_sp> tentei fechar o terminal
<GNOME> fechou?
<naldo_sp> ai ele disse que ainda há um processo sendo executado e fechar irá matá-lo
<linux> hum.
<linux> era pra ter acabado já.
<Ro> ow pessoal
<naldo_sp> hummm
<guilherme66> Diga Ro
<Ro> sou eu o rodrigo23
<Ro> quero saber
<Ro> pq nao posso minimizar o xchat
<Ro> toh rodando em 2 contas
<GNOME> fhumm
<Ro> como qe eu faço pra voltar para a que eu tava
<GNOME> nao sei.
<Ro> toh usando o ubuntu server 11
<naldo_sp> será ki eu ja posso fechar
<naldo_sp> sera ki num travou
<GNOME> acho q nao.
<naldo_sp> hummmm
<GNOME> minimiza e telca alt f1 e procura o ícone ``wine'
<diegovieiraeti> Ro para recuperar o nick registrado /msg NickServ RELEASE nick senha
<Ro> nao nao diego
<Ro> eu instalei o xchat
<Ro> vi voces comentando
<Ro> ai eu entrei como rodrigo23
<Ro> que eu era
<Ro> ai eu minimizei
<Ro> agora nao abre
<Ro> tive que entra com outra conta
<diegovieiraeti> pode crer
<Ro> pode ver q o Rodrigo23 tah ai ainda
<Ro> kkk
<diegovieiraeti> aqui ta normal
<Ro> deixa eu ver aqui
<naldo_sp> fui em pesquisar programas disse que esta configurando o wine um icone
<GNOME> hummmm
<GNOME> o jeito é esperar.
<naldo_sp> rsrs
<diegovieiraeti> demorado de mais isso ae
<naldo_sp> é verdade
<GNOME> acho que varia de pc para pc.
<naldo_sp> opa perdão
<diegovieiraeti> ja faz uns 30 min
<diegovieiraeti> hjAHJahJAHja
<naldo_sp> quando fui pesquisar o wine se estava instalado
<naldo_sp> apareceu um icone de uma cartinha branca com uma interrogação configurar o wine
<GNOME> hum.
<GNOME> o meu demorou uns 4 a 10 minutos.
<naldo_sp> humm e se eu fechar e executar novamente
<GNOME> aqui instalou rápido.
<naldo_sp> vou fechar o terminal
<linux> agora deve está instalado pesquisa lá.
<naldo_sp> tah
<GNOME> escelente!
<GNOME> humm
<naldo_sp> estou tentando executar
<rodrigO23> opa voltei galera
<GNOME> ei.
<naldo_sp> apareceu aqui uma tela do windows com as abas
<GNOME> naldo_sp: já tem um programa em .exe aí, no pc?
<naldo_sp> unidades audio sobre
<naldo_sp> aplicativos bibliotecas graficos integração com area de trabalho
<naldo_sp> acho ki naum
<naldo_sp> rs
<GNOME> o importante que já tem algo instaldo.
<GNOME> o wine.
<GNOME> agora.
<GNOME> proceda da seguinte forma.
<GNOME> naldo_sp: exemplo
<GNOME> naldo_sp: cd /home/naldo/
<naldo_sp> exemplo?
<GNOME> naldo_sp: wine nome_do_programa.exe
<GNOME> naldo_sp: aí vai abrir a tela de instalação do programa normalmente.
<GNOME> entendeu?
<naldo_sp> perai
<diegovieiraeti> rodrigo?
<GNOME> gostei.
<naldo_sp> eu tenho ki abrir o terminal
<GNOME> digitar o nick em pedaços um tab e ele completa automaticamente ppp
<GNOME> exatamente.
<diegovieiraeti> ja volto aew
<GNOME> abrir o terminal e digitar os comandos que te falei.
<GNOME> tenta fazer sempre assim.
<naldo_sp> EU CONSIGO AGORA EXECUTAR ALGUM JOGO
<RodrigO23> aoo galera
<RodrigO23> desculpa
<RodrigO23> voltei pro bitchx
<GNOME> cara.
<GNOME> tu vai precisar instalar
<RodrigO23> opa
<GNOME> e age do modo que te falei.
<RodrigO23> ow falando nisso
<RodrigO23> eu consegui configurar minhas portas
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<GNOME> legal.
<RodrigO23> bom
<RodrigO23> daqui do meu pc
<RodrigO23> eu consigo acessar
<RodrigO23> http://189.69
<RodrigO23> ops
<diegovieiraeti> voltei
<RodrigO23> http://189.69.120.24:8080
<RodrigO23> ow galera ve se vcs conseguem acessar
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Não.
<RodrigO23> ué
<RodrigO23> daqui do meu eu consigo
<GNOME> hmm
<RodrigO23> eu fiz oque me falou
<sistematico> RodrigO23: http://177.78.154.91
<GNOME> conexão caiu.
<RodrigO23> o seu vai
<sistematico> :P
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, tá em bridge agora?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tá usando o Apache?
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> toh sim
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, redireciona o ssh
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tem roteador aí?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Qual provedor tu usa?
<RodrigO23> terra
<lsmagalhaes> boa noite pessoal
<sistematico> É ADSL, Discado?
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, se pedir senha ja se ve q ta redirecionando porta certo
<lsmagalhaes> estou usando o ubuntu 12.04 beta, mas não consigo instalar o JDK7 nele...
<lsmagalhaes> alguém consegue me ajudar?
<sistematico> lsmagalhaes: Pro BB?
<RodrigO23> sistematico eh adsl
<lsmagalhaes> não... programação Java mesmo...
<lsmagalhaes> é a primeira vez que vejo esse problema
<lsmagalhaes> vou repassar pra vocês o erro
<RodrigO23> diegao
<diegovieiraeti> diga
<RodrigO23> fiz oq me flw
<RodrigO23> o 524 tah roteando
<RodrigO23> do meu pc
<RodrigO23> ela acessa normal meu ipexterno
<RodrigO23> pela porta 8080
<GNOME> hummm
<RodrigO23> vc viu?
<diegovieiraeti> vi mas nao deu de acessar
<GNOME> naldo_sp: conseguiu aí?
<diegovieiraeti> tens ssh ?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tenho 3 roteadores até chegar aqui.
<GNOME> ahahah
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tu precisa criar um Port Forwarding.
<RodrigO23> como eu testo o ssh
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Da porta 8080 pro teu IP.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Se usa o D-Link DI-524?
<RodrigO23> aham uso sim
<RodrigO23> e um dl500b
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Faz isso que eu te falei.
<lsmagalhaes> aki: http://pastebin.com/hzmL0c9U
<lsmagalhaes> executei sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk -y --fix-missing
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Entra na página de administração do modem, e manda a porta 80 ou 8080 pro seu IP interno.
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, faz o mesmo com a 22
<diegovieiraeti> ssh
<RodrigO23> tah pera ai
<diegovieiraeti> se pedir senha ta chegando ae :p
<sistematico> lsmagalhaes: Deu update antes?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Peraí, você quer configurar o SSH ou Apache?
<diegovieiraeti> apache
<RodrigO23> Apache
<sistematico> Então pra que SSH?
<diegovieiraeti> sistematico, eele ja redirecionou as do apache e nao deu
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> eu ja fiz isso
<RodrigO23> olha tah assim o
<sistematico> diegovieiraeti: O problema é com a porta, não o serviço.
<lsmagalhaes> dei, sim
<[kernel]> sistematico, H4X0R
<[kernel]> ;)
<lsmagalhaes> e continua não instalando...
<RodrigO23> esta assim
<sistematico> diegovieiraeti: É o mesmo que experimentar luvas para comprar sapatos :\
<lsmagalhaes> (coisa de noob: como cita alguém aki no irc?)
<diegovieiraeti> sistematico,  ok ajuda vc então
<sistematico> Só vocês mesmo.
<diegovieiraeti> vou lá pro skype ;)
<RodrigO23> private port 80
<sistematico> Vai pra onde quiser, você é livre.
<sistematico> heh
<RodrigO23> Public port 8080
<sistematico> RodrigO23: NUNCA vai dar certo assim.
<sistematico> heh
<RodrigO23> kkk oq há de errado
<RodrigO23> kkk
<sistematico> 8080 -> 8080
<sistematico> 80 -> 80
<diegovieiraeti> Oo"
<RodrigO23> entao teria qu mudar ali
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Conversão de portas é para os Gurus.
<RodrigO23> pronto
<diegovieiraeti> sistematico, annn
<RodrigO23> mudei para a 80
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Cria logo uns 10.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: 8080, 80, 8000, 8888
<GNOME> gente. vou sair. fiquem cofiquem com Deus.
<RodrigO23> amem gnome
<RodrigO23> ve ai galera
<sistematico> Assim que eu fiz a uns 10 anos atrás quando eu estava na mesma situação de desespero sua.
<sistematico> hahahahahahaaha
<RodrigO23> 189.69.120.24
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> foi?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Usa a 8000, o terra deve barrar a 80.
<GNOME> humm
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Lembrou de mudar lá nas confs do Apache tambem né?
<GNOME> até.;
<RodrigO23> eh o apache eu toh usando a padrao
<RodrigO23> 80
<sistematico> Muda :)
<RodrigO23> para 8000?
<sistematico> é
<naldo_sp> Oi GNOME
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Aí reinicia o Apache.
<naldo_sp> como faço pra instalar e executar esses jogos mesmo que apareceu aqui pra mim na central de programas
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Lembre-se que o Apache dependendo da distribuição tem um arquivo de configuração com o porta e outro com a mesma porta, tem que alterar nos dois se houver.
<RodrigO23> ahh blz
<sistematico> [kernel]: Deu certo aí?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Deu?
<[kernel]> sistematico, cara fui atualizar o kernel
<[kernel]> mais nao consegui
<sistematico> hehehehee
<[kernel]> deu erro num pacote la
<[kernel]> desisti
<[kernel]> :\
<sistematico> hehehehehehe
<[kernel]> vou tirar o debian
<[kernel]> por o ubuntu mesmo
<[kernel]> nesse hd
<sistematico> hahahahahahaa
<[kernel]> mais no meu hd mesmo
<[kernel]> ta o slack 13.37
<[kernel]> mais o meu adaptador ta perdendo pacotes
<sistematico> [kernel]: Slack é osso.
<[kernel]> :\
<[kernel]> mais eu instalei tudo bem direitim
<sistematico> [kernel]: Usei o Slack por uns anos, mas desisti dele.
<[kernel]> vou tentar atualizar o kernel dele
<[kernel]> amanha ou hoje a noite
<[kernel]> fica mais facil
<[kernel]> que ele ta com net né
<[kernel]> ja o debian tava sem net
<[kernel]> ae complica um pouco ficar baixando todos os pacotes um por 1
<[kernel]> :\
<naldo_sp> boa noite pessoal
<naldo_sp> vou indo nessa
<naldo_sp> obrigado pelas dicas
<naldo_sp> abraços
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Deu aí?
<sistematico> Ou dormiu em cima do Apache?
<RodrigO23> eh eu toh procurando o outro listen
<sistematico> RodrigO23: nano arquivo.conf
<sistematico> CTRL+W > 80
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Se for no gedit aperta CTRL+F e depois 80
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Se for no nano é CTRL+W
<sistematico> Eu acho, tô meio enferrujado nessas coisas.
<RodrigO23> bom eu so achei um listen
<RodrigO23> na ports.conf
<RodrigO23> mudei para 8000
<RodrigO23> mas agora as pastas nao aparecem
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Agora reinicia.
<RodrigO23> mas o apache abre a pagina de not found
<sistematico> O Apache
<RodrigO23> ja reiniciei
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Coloca assim no endereço: http://127.0.0.1:8000
<RodrigO23> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: A pasta do apache aí é /etc/apache2 ou /etc/httpd?
<RodrigO23> aparece isso
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tem firewall aí?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Manda seu endereço dinovo.
<sistematico> O atual.
<RodrigO23> eh /etc/apache2
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.16 seconds
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Pelo nmap num tem nenhuma porta aberta aí.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Digita isso aqui: grep -r 80 /etc/apache2
<RodrigO23> eh?
<RodrigO23> olha
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tu vai achar todos os arquivos que tem a ocorrencia 80 dentro dele.
<RodrigO23> 189.69.120.24:8000
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Em sites-enabled tem a configuração de porta tambem.
<RodrigO23> conseguiu acessar?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default ou algo assim.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Não.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Olha isso aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897297/
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Reiniciou o modem depois que inseriu a configuração do Port Forwarding/Virtual Server? UpNP desativado?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Desliga o UpNP e tudo quanto é porcaria do seu roteador, modem ou sejá lá o que use aí.
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<sistematico> RodrigO23: E altera a porta em /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-defaul tambem, como eu te disse.
<sistematico> *default
<RodrigO23> pse
<RodrigO23> ja mudei
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Reinicia o Apache, reinicia o modem e testa.
<RodrigO23> tah
<al4nc4ds> boa noite senhores RodrigO23 sistematico
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Seu roteador está com IP estático, certo?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Boa noite!
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Por DHCP é um porre pra configurar isso aí, prepare-se.
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> ahh nao
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<al4nc4ds> senhores estou com um ssid de uma placa de rede assim \x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00
<RodrigO23> o ip que eu tenho eh dinamico
<al4nc4ds> alguem já viu isso ?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: DHCP né? =D hahahaha
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<al4nc4ds> rede wifi
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Toda a merd* é por causa disso.
<sistematico> haeieuaheiaueaheiaeuaheiaea
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Se você quiser algo que funcione, sete pra estático, DHCP tambem dá, mas é muuuuuuiito mais difícil.
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: ja sacou isso dae?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: haieaeuaehiaeuaeia
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Já aconteceu isso comigo.
<al4nc4ds> e uq voce fez?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Incompatibilidade de rede.
<al4nc4ds> hmmm
<al4nc4ds> o foda cara q so rola em uma distro aki q uso
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Tipo, um Wi-Fi tipo N com outro wi-fi tipo a/b/g
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Entendeu?
<al4nc4ds> entendi
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Qual distro?
<al4nc4ds> bt5 r2
<RodrigO23> tah pera ai
<sistematico> Nossa, olha o que tu tá usando tambem..
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: iuhaiehua
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: cara em todas funfa ssid normal
<al4nc4ds> so aki nessa rede q fica assim
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Fixa seu IP em 192.168.0.1 e seu roteador 192.168.0.100, máscara 255.255.255.0 ou seja /24.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Isso é um exemplo, escolha os IPs que quiser.
<RodrigO23> tah
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: aki a rede é g
<al4nc4ds> voce acha que a wlan esta apontando para N ?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: No seu PC coloca: IP: 192.168.0.1 GATEWAY: 192.168.0.100 NETMASK: 255.255.255.0 DNS: 192.168.0.100
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Num sei :D
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Quais os dispositivos envolvidos.
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Quais os dispositivos envolvidos?
<al4nc4ds> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Como que é a rede? DHCP? IP Fixo?
<al4nc4ds> dhcp dinamico
<sistematico> hummm, esse é infâme.
<sistematico> Meu Deus.
<al4nc4ds> infâme?
<sistematico> é
<al4nc4ds> :s
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: E a outra ponta?
<al4nc4ds> um router edup do eua
<sistematico> Nossa.
<al4nc4ds> :X
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Isso é o Laboratório do Máscara?
<sistematico> heh
<RodrigO23> qual servidor de dns eu coloco?
<al4nc4ds> lol
<sistematico> RodrigO23: O que está usando agora.
<RodrigO23> nenhum, nao tenho
<RodrigO23> vai preicisar?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tem sim, senão não estaria falando comigo.
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Vai, a não ser que digite o IP do Google pra buscar alguma coisa.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Esse é o seu DNS.
<RodrigO23> entendi
<sistematico> Use-o! =]
<al4nc4ds> sistematico:
<sistematico> heh
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:~# apt-cache search Atheros
<al4nc4ds> collectd-core - statistics collection and monitoring daemon (core system)
<al4nc4ds> hostapd - user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Esse retador tem saída para cabo de rede, certo?
<sistematico> *roteador
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: sim
<al4nc4ds> ele e 3x1
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Coloca lá e configura o Wireless dele.
<al4nc4ds> modem router e wifi
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Tá tudo default? Ou tu já mexeu nele?
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: ta default agora
<al4nc4ds> mas ja mechi antes
<al4nc4ds> editei o /etc/network/interfaces
<al4nc4ds> nao subiu auto
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: É WPA? WPA2? WPA Business? WEP ou none?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Tenta pelo nm, num tem instalado aí?
<al4nc4ds> WEP
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Tentou com nenhuma?
<RodrigO23> vou tentar aqui
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Só pra testar.
<RodrigO23> ja volto
<al4nc4ds> inseguro mas a antena tem raio pequeno de 2dbi
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Sem segurança.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Ok.
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: tem uma key hex
<al4nc4ds> lero lero
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: uso o wicd
<al4nc4ds> ele lista 1x
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Onde que aparece o \x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00?
<al4nc4ds> qdo seto a ssid q ta no router
<al4nc4ds> no ssid da rede wep
<al4nc4ds> quando lista
<al4nc4ds> em outras distros
<al4nc4ds> eu scaneio como rede oculta
<al4nc4ds> e coloco o ssid original
<al4nc4ds> e conecta de boa sacou ?
<sistematico> Mas o \x00 é porque ele tá oculta.
<sistematico> Se tá oculta não pode aparecer.
<sistematico> Concorda?
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Se tentou em modo texto?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Conectar-se ao router?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: iwconfig wlan0 blablabla
<sistematico> ?
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia...
<[kernel]> sistematico, como eu sei se o driver está instalado corretamente e funcionando como devia?
<sistematico> [kernel]: Se aparece alguma rede.
<sistematico> :P
<[kernel]> sistematico, mais perde pacote :\
<[kernel]> com 98% de sinal
<sistematico> Tá no Debian?
<[kernel]> slack.
<[kernel]> qual a diferença do modem VDSL pro ADSL
<[kernel]> voce sabe me dizer..
<sistematico> Very-high-bit-rate Digital Subscriber Line
<sistematico> O outro é Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: eae
<al4nc4ds> ainda com o problema do slack xD
<al4nc4ds> sistematico:
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:/etc/wpa_supplicant# gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:/etc/wpa_supplicant# gedit wpa_suplicant.conf
<al4nc4ds> modifiquei aki
<al4nc4ds> coloquei conforme a url do cara
<al4nc4ds> q te passei
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: ja viu esse erro?
<al4nc4ds> ssid in wlan0 set \x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00
<al4nc4ds> na wlan0
<[kernel]> nunca
<[kernel]> :\
<[kernel]> meu debian
<[kernel]> instalei o firmware da ralink
<[kernel]> reconheceu e tudo mais
<[kernel]> mais nao scaneou nenhuma rede
<[kernel]> :\
<[kernel]> acho que amanha
<[kernel]> vou levar o pc la pra sala
<[kernel]> pra ligar no cabo
<[kernel]> e atualizar o kernel pra ver se fica legal
<al4nc4ds> sudo apt-cache search ralink
<al4nc4ds> cola ae
<[kernel]> agora tou no slack
<[kernel]> o debian ta no outro hd
<al4nc4ds> aki eu to no cabo
<al4nc4ds> com o backtrack
<al4nc4ds> rs
<[kernel]> no cabo pega legal
<al4nc4ds> foda
<al4nc4ds> e o meu slack sobe a eth0 normal
<al4nc4ds> mas e paia cara
<[kernel]> pq
<al4nc4ds> ter um distro
<al4nc4ds> uma distro
<al4nc4ds> q nao sobe wlan0 auto em um portatil
<[kernel]> isso é verdade
<al4nc4ds> nem importo com placa de video sacou ?
<[kernel]> nem eu
<al4nc4ds> mas wifi e trivial
<[kernel]> mais a wireless
<[kernel]> é fundamental
<al4nc4ds> factivel
<al4nc4ds> =)
<[kernel]> eu vou ver
<[kernel]> se compro uma placa wireless mesmo
<[kernel]> melhor que esse adaptador
<[kernel]> pra ver se melhora
<[kernel]> tou fazendo de tudo pra ficar com o slack cara
<[kernel]> :D
<al4nc4ds> viu o site ?
<al4nc4ds> cara se eu subir a wifi no slack
<al4nc4ds> deixo ele como distro principal e nao secundaria
<[kernel]> só instalar o pacote do firmware né nao
<[kernel]> ou só rola no debian
<[kernel]> mano tudo que eu faço aqui quando nao tem net
<[kernel]> é pelo pendrive
<al4nc4ds> pendrive?
<al4nc4ds> vc vai em outra distro
<al4nc4ds> salva os doc e faz no slack ?
<al4nc4ds> rs
<al4nc4ds> tenso
<[kernel]> é o jeito
<[kernel]> mais tenho 2 pc aqui
<[kernel]> ja ajuda muito
<[kernel]> com o pendrive
<[kernel]> aqui em casa tem 5 pcs
<[kernel]> =x
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:/etc/wpa_supplicant# uname -na
<al4nc4ds> Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:34:20 EST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:/etc/wpa_supplicant# cat /etc/issue
<al4nc4ds> BackTrack 5 R2 - Code Name Revolution 64 bit \n \l
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:/etc/wpa_supplicant# cat /proc/version
<al4nc4ds> Linux version 3.2.6 (root@bt) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:34:20 EST 2012
<al4nc4ds> root@bt:/etc/wpa_supplicant#
<al4nc4ds> bacana
<[kernel]> x86_64?
<al4nc4ds> aki em casa so tem esse netbook rs
<al4nc4ds> sim so uso x64
<[kernel]> ah
<al4nc4ds> so eu uso ele
<[kernel]> :D
<al4nc4ds> my laboratory
<al4nc4ds> ta com
<al4nc4ds> w7
<al4nc4ds> slack
<al4nc4ds> e bt5
<[kernel]> sistematico, é normal o time do ping as vezes se elevar, quando eu pingo no meu pc pro modem?
<sistematico> Não.
<al4nc4ds> clear
<al4nc4ds> ^^
<sistematico> O lag entre você e o modem deve ser sempre mínimo.
<sistematico> A não ser que rede esteja errada ou o roteador superaquecendo.
<sistematico> Aqui eu tenho um DI-524 que funciona 1 hora normal, depois começa a dar lag.
<[kernel]> :\
<[kernel]> o modem aqui
<[kernel]> fica 24hrs ON.
<[kernel]> será que ele pode tar superaquecido?
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: netstat
<al4nc4ds> tcpdump
<al4nc4ds> go!
<al4nc4ds> vou dar um reboot aki
<[kernel]> sistematico, voce sabe um programa bom que indique no grafico o trafego da rede
<sistematico> [kernel]: Vários.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Gnome-System-Monitor é um.
<[kernel]> tou no slack
<[kernel]> qual um bom
<sistematico> [kernel]: Se quiser algo detalhado, talvez o ntop.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Conky, Cacti, Ajenti.
<[kernel]> vish
<sistematico> [kernel]: Cada um faz uma coisa.
<[kernel]> HAUehAIeiAHIeAHUheiAUIE
<sistematico> :P
<[kernel]> quero só monitorar
<[kernel]> detalhadamente
<[kernel]> tem aqui no slack
<[kernel]> um gadget
<[kernel]> com isso
<[kernel]> mais achei muito simples.
<[kernel]> sistematico, mano ta dando 1200ms no ping
<[kernel]> :\
<sistematico> heh
<[kernel]> 98% d sinal
<[kernel]> e ta desse jeito
<[kernel]> :(
<[kernel]> tou fazendo um download de 21mb
<[kernel]> ta 1.5kb/s
<[kernel]> :\
<ivoAcioly|> Hello
<ivoAcioly|> Existe algum canal xubuntu-br?
<ivoAcioly|> Alguem vivo
<rodrigo> Bom Dia pessoal
<RodrigO23> como vao?
<licensed> bom dia. eu uso ubuntu normal. se eu quiser instalar o kde pra testar (instalarei o pacote kubuntu-desktop).. e nao gostar, depois voltar pro unity, as aplicacoes default irão voltar aos do unity? ou quando eu abrir um texto vai abrir no kate por exemplo?
<RodrigO23> ola andersoncarlos83
<RodrigO23> como vai
<andersoncarlos83> blz e vc?
<RodrigO23> blz
<RodrigO23> hj esta todo mundo calado
<RodrigO23> hehe
<andersoncarlos83> :)
<RodrigO23> =]
<RodrigO23> ola Daekdroom
<RodrigO23> como que tah
<RodrigO23> fala diegovieiraeti
<RodrigO23> como vc tah
<RodrigO23> iai dinn
<diegovieiraeti> beleza
<diegovieiraeti> ja volto...
<RodrigO23> opa
<dinn> RodrigO23, fala garoto
<dinn> blz?
<RodrigO23> blza dinn
<RodrigO23> iai muito trampo, ou so de boa?
<dinn> RodrigO23, já usou arch?
<RodrigO23> Nao cara, eu tava querendo instalar em um thinclient que eu tenho aqui
<dinn> RodrigO23, hj to de folga cara... de boa aqui, escutando umas musicas e taulz...
<RodrigO23> ow legal emmmm
<RodrigO23> mas entao
<RodrigO23> como o meu thinclient nao tem leitor de dvd nem cd
<RodrigO23> eu nao consigo
<dinn> RodrigO23, eu to querendo usar arch mas to juntando grana pra comprar uma maquina para fazer testes e etc
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<dinn> RodrigO23, kkkk complicated
<RodrigO23> maquina para fazer teste eu tenho uma ppá aqui
<RodrigO23> a mais recente loucura
<RodrigO23> que eu fiz foi um hackintosh
<dinn> eu to usando um que não é meu aqui
<dinn> rs
<RodrigO23> serio
<dinn> vou montar um pc pra mim
<RodrigO23> onde vc mota?
<RodrigO23> opr
<RodrigO23> mora
<dinn> era pra eu ter feito isso a muitos meses atraz não sei onde tava com a cabeça que torrei toda a grana
<dinn> fortaleza
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<RodrigO23> antes eu nao tinha nenhum tmb
<RodrigO23> eu nao tinha nenhu,m
<diegovieiraeti> :S
<diegovieiraeti> acho que eu cai :)
<diegovieiraeti> rodrigo olha só http://200.138.237.33:90/
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RodrigO23> so eu que nao consigo
<RodrigO23> putz
<RodrigO23> =(
<diegovieiraeti> ate fui fazer, o meu estava desconfigurado
<diegovieiraeti> 90 -> 80
<diegovieiraeti> aqui não mechi em nada no apache
<RodrigO23> entao diegao
<RodrigO23> eu fiz oq me disse
<RodrigO23> fazer
<diegovieiraeti> ontem pedi pra vc testar pq tem router que sisma com 80 e 8080
<RodrigO23> o 524
<RodrigO23> rotear
<RodrigO23> sera que nao é problema do firewall
<RodrigO23> agora eu toh usando a porta 8000
<diegovieiraeti> pode ser
<diegovieiraeti> calma ae vou ver um simulador do teu modelo
<RodrigO23> blz
<diegovieiraeti> ele tá como enabled o firewall lá do router?
<dinn> RodrigO23, eu não prestei muita atenção, mas, teu problema por acaso não pode ser o proprio roteador?
<diegovieiraeti> dinn tá qse sobrando só isso
<dinn> ah garoto
<dinn> =D
<dinn> okay!
<diegovieiraeti> no caso do meu aqui o meu me sacanei na 80 e na 8080
<RodrigO23> tah sim
<RodrigO23> ele adiciona automaticamente a regra
<diegovieiraeti> hmn
<diegovieiraeti> ae quebra
<GTK_Thi> DiegoVieiraETI: oi
<RodrigO23> aopa
<RodrigO23> voltei
<RodrigO23> nada ainda diegao
<dinn> =s
<RodrigO23> pse dinn
<dinn> chato isso
<dinn> se eu podesse ajudar
<RodrigO23> pior que eu preciso para semana que vem
<dinn> =/
<dinn> RodrigO23, tenta fazer tudo do começo
<dinn> pode ser algo que você passou despercebido
<RodrigO23> eh vou tentar
<dinn> RodrigO23, você ta querendo hospedar um site nessa maquina é isso?
<RodrigO23> isso eh um site que eu toh fazendo em parceria com um colega
<RodrigO23> eh provisorio
<dinn> entendo
<RodrigO23> alias
<dinn> RodrigO23, eu tenho problemas aqui com isso
<RodrigO23> como sou webdesigner
<RodrigO23> isso vai me ajudar um pouco
<dinn> RodrigO23, já pensou se poderia ser a operadora que serve internet que não permiti?
<RodrigO23> jah sim
<RodrigO23> eu uso speedy
<RodrigO23> jah consegui uma vez
<RodrigO23> mas era com router thomson
<dinn> RodrigO23, foi com outro roteador neh?
<dinn> isso
<RodrigO23> aham
<dinn> o problema é o router mesmo
<dinn> tenho esse mesmo problema aqui
<RodrigO23> sempre gostei de dlink
<dinn> RodrigO23, liga pra assistencia tecnica da fabricante do router e explique sua situação
<RodrigO23> mas agora tah pecando
<dinn> ligue pra assistencia de lá
<dinn> e já era
<dinn> se não der certo diga que quer outro router
<dinn> e precisa fazer esse trabalho
<dinn> desenrola
<dinn> ta na garantia?
<RodrigO23> ixi
<RodrigO23> faz tempo que eu tenho
<RodrigO23> desse 500b
<RodrigO23> eu tenho uns 3 aqui comendo poeira
<dinn> =/
<dinn> RodrigO23, é amigo pois quando você for comprar pense bem antes...
<dinn> agora tem esse problema
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<dinn> e eu to com o mesmo problema aqui
<dinn> e nem sei o que faço kkk
<RodrigO23> comprado mesmo so tenho um
<dinn> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> o resto eu ganheir
<RodrigO23> rsrs
<dinn> complicado
<dinn> =s
<dinn> se tivesse na garantia resolveria rapidinho
<dinn> ainda hoje ficava no ar o site rs
<RodrigO23> ja volto
<guilherme66> Alguém no chat é usuário de algum software bíblico no Ubuntu
<guilherme66> ??
<jxajroad> saudações a todos!
<jxajroad> Estou tentando usar o brasero pra gravar um CD de 345MB num CD de 700MB
<jxajroad> mas ele dá erro...um amigo meu me disse que preciso usar um tal de UDF
<jxajroad> alguém aqui conhece isso?
<guilherme66> Olá
<guilherme66> O que está ocorrendo amigo?
<jxajroad> Oi Guilherme!
<jxajroad> Puts cara a história é longa mas estou já becapeando meus arquivos pra formatar o PC e tentar instalar o Linux de novo
<guilherme66> Como assim
<jxajroad> tenho o resto de uma pasta com 345MB mas o Brasero não lê e dá erro.
<guilherme66> Rapaz, para lhe falar a verdade, não me conformo a apenas reinstalar o Linux
<jxajroad> nao?
<guilherme66> Não
<guilherme66> Tive um problema recentemente com o GRUB e o gerenciador padrão de boot
<guilherme66> Me falaram que a única solução seria reinstalar
<jxajroad> entao...por isso que to esvaziando o micro e vou formatar
<guilherme66> Não fui por essa via e consegui pleno êxito
<jxajroad> vou tentar achar o Linux 11 mas se não achar vou tentar colocar o 10 mesmo!
<guilherme66> 11?
<guilherme66> 11.10?
<guilherme66> Qual é a sua versão?
<jxajroad> iiiisso...11.10
<jxajroad> vou ver se faço um CD de instalação
<jxajroad> só pra tirar os arquivos deste pc vai levar um belo tempo..to vendo.
<jxajroad> o que é UDF?
<guilherme66> Não sei, mas não custa pesquisar
<guilherme66> Vou pesquisar
<jxajroad> ok...vou ter que almoçar..vou tentar becapear o que eu puder e pesquisar o assunto
<guilherme66> Ok
<jxajroad> até mais..qualquer coisa eu informo....obrigado!
<jxajroad> socorro alguem me ajude! Não consigo gravar meus arquivos em DVD nem CD! :-(
<jxajroad> o brasero gera um erro de arquivo desconhecido...alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?
<diegovieiraeti> jxajroad, sobre o erro do brasero não sei te ajudar, mas você já tentou utilizar o K3B ?
<diegovieiraeti> eu tive alguns problemas usando o brasero e acabei por começar a utilizar o k3b, erros que dava no brasero la ia normal.
<jxajroad> ainda não diegovieiraeti
<jxajroad> baixo ele e tento usar?
<jxajroad> como posso mostrar o log de erro dele?
<jxajroad> preciso formatar esta máquina mas tenho que becapear os arquivos.
<jxajroad> que agonia...  :.-(
<renatos_dosantos> oi
<renatos_dosantos> Tem alguem ai ?
<DavyS> renatos_dosantos: oi
<renatos_dosantos> Alguem ?
<renatos_dosantos> Oi !
<renatos_dosantos> Sou novo aqui a muito tempo não usava irc !
<DavyS> olá :)
<[kernel]> ae
<renatos_dosantos> =D
<jxajroad> viu diego..to tentando usar o K3B mas ele diz que não foi possível determinar o tamanho do arquivo de imagem resultante..o que eu faço???
<renatos_dosantos> Estou usando a versão 10.04 de ubuntu queria instalar a mais nova, mas estou com receio...
<sLevin> renatos_dosantos >>> receio de que cara ??
<DavyS> falta 1 mês pra sair o 12.04 LTS
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<DavyS> é melhor esperar
<[kernel]> lucão ;)
<sistematico> Opa!
<sistematico> [kernel]: Ahhh véio, tá osso aqui viu.
<[kernel]> o que foi
<sistematico> To sofrendo pra caramba!
<sistematico> hahahahahaa
<sistematico> [kernel]: Configurando uma rádio aqui, desde 3:00am.
<sistematico> É muita coisa.
<[kernel]> :\
<linux> ei gente.
<linux> como eu libero um arquivo php no ubuntu?
<sistematico> [kernel]: Rádio, sistema de pedidos, player, fila, autodj...
<sistematico> Libera?
<[kernel]> vish
<linux> tipo liberar um contador
<[kernel]> é um saco viu
<sistematico> [kernel]: Se testa pra mim?
<[kernel]> demoro
<[kernel]> testo sim
<[kernel]> ;p
<sistematico> [kernel]: http://sistematico.org
<sistematico> [kernel]: Clica no rádio :)
<sistematico> perai!
<linux> alguém pode me dizer como eu faço?
<sistematico> Num clica ainda não!
<sistematico> hahahaha
<linux> qual comando do chmod?
<jxajroad> aqui diz que o mkisofts travou :.-(
<sistematico> linux: Eu não entendo "liberar".
<[kernel]> sistematico, ta filet
<[kernel]> ta rolando um sertaneijo
<[kernel]> UHAIehAUHUIehAEuhAUIHEIUAe
<linux> ``dá permição ao arquivo contador.php''
<jxajroad> alguem sabe como gravar arquivos em DVD no linux?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> linux: man chmod
<sistematico> jxajroad: Brasero?
<sistematico> linux: chmod 644 é o default.
<linux> como assim que comando do chmod dê um ex.
<jxajroad> nao...tirei o brasero e coloquei um tal de k3...
<[kernel]> chmod --help
<jxajroad> K3b
<linux> hmm
<sistematico> linux: Em hexadecimal e alfabético.
<linux> tipo?
<linux> dá um exemplo nao to entendendo
<[kernel]> jxajroad, eu tenho esse no meu slack
<[kernel]> ;)
<jxajroad> travou tudo aqui....agora o dvd tá rodando com o disco dentro sem nada pra gravar
<sistematico> linux: chmod o+w arquivo.php
<renatos_dosantos> uahuahauhauh Blz mas a versão 12.04 vai estar bem estável !?
<[kernel]> nao sai?
<jxajroad> nao sei mais o que fazer kernel..:(
<linux> sistematico: bem nao to entendo mt.
<jxajroad> estou perdido.
<sistematico> heh
<DavyS> linux: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Chmod-+-dicas
<sistematico> linux: http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/permissions.html
<jxajroad> vou ter que sair pra poder ejetar o dvc
<jxajroad> dvd
<[kernel]> jxajroad,
<jxajroad> sim
<[kernel]> abri o terminal e digita
<sistematico> jxajroad: fuser -km /dev/dvd
<jxajroad> ok
<[kernel]> eject /dev/dvd
<[kernel]> ou eject unidade que voce montou
<[kernel]> ou diretorio
<[kernel]> ;P
<sistematico> pfkill, killproc, kill -9
<sistematico> aperta tudo jxajroad!
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaha
<jxajroad> nada.
<[kernel]> sistematico, tu curti um sertaneijo é
<sistematico> [kernel]: Demais.
<jxajroad> vou dar boot.
<sistematico> heh
<[kernel]> hahahaa
<[kernel]> tou escultando aqui
<[kernel]> =x
<sistematico> linux: É assim, cada arquivo ou paste tem 3 tipos de permissão, uma pro dono, outra pro usuário e outra pros "outros", ou seja, o mundo.
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia.
<Marverick> fala xico
<Francisco_Favaro> Alguém com conhecimentos de Python ?
<sistematico> linux: Essas permissões se traduzem assim: u g o
<Marverick> voce nao tinha morrido?
<Francisco_Favaro> Marverick, não, companheiro... Vivo, só sem muito tempo...
<Marverick> ah soh
<jxajroad> Alguém sabe com gravar arquivos em DVD usando o K3b?
<sistematico> linux: Dentro desses tres tipos, tem 3 estados, ou a ausencia deles: r w x, ou seja: leitura, escrita e execução.
<Francisco_Favaro> Marverick, é que a universidade tá me tomando o pouco tempo que tenh...
<sistematico> saiu
<sistematico> safado
<sistematico> To explicando e o cara dá as costas.
<sistematico> heh
<Francisco_Favaro> sistematico, pode me ajudar com um programa em Python ?
<Marverick> Francisco_Favaro eu tavo falando do chixo anisio
<Marverick> ele morreu
<Marverick> :P
<Francisco_Favaro> Marverick, Ahh, falou.. Desculpa aí.. ;D
<Marverick> chico
<sistematico> Francisco_Favaro: Fala.
<Francisco_Favaro> sistematico, preciso de um comando, que durante a execução do programa, limpe as informações anteriores impressas na tela.
<[kernel]> clear
<sistematico> Francisco_Favaro: system.os("clear") ou algo assim.
<Francisco_Favaro> Por exemplo... O jogo tem um laço que executa 5 vezes, quero que depois de cada execução, o programa limpe as informções anteriores
<sistematico> Eu num entendo de Python :P
<Francisco_Favaro> ah, beleza...
<sistematico> os.system("clear")
<sistematico> Sei lá.
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<sistematico> Francisco_Favaro: Entra no #python-br pô.
<sistematico> Francisco_Favaro: Tá perguntando no canal errado.
<sistematico> Francisco_Favaro: Fala com o nosklo, ele manja *muito* de Python.
<sistematico> Muito mesmo.
<sistematico> Francisco_Favaro: Eu comprei o "Mergulhando no Python", é muito bom, comecei a ler a uns dias atrás, você deveria comprar um livro.
<jxajroad> obrigado pela ajuda
<Francisco_Favaro> Valeu aí a ajud galera...
<Francisco_Favaro> Desconectando aqui...
<sistematico> inté
<sistematico> [kernel]: Tá ouvindo ainda?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<sistematico> [kernel]: Essa é top top top demais.
<sistematico> hahahaa
<[kernel]> iUHAeuhIAHeIAHE
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> essa aí tambem!
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Peraí, vou subir uma bem massa.
<[kernel]> ;p
<kevin_Mitnick> fala pessoal boa tarde
<kevin_Mitnick> fala pessoal alguem ai manja o rarcrack
<broter> oi
<felipinho> oi
<giba1> oi
<jhojho666> oi
<Guest76689> OI/JOIN # ANDROID-BR
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem ai manja rarcrack?
<xispirito> ah, o kevin_Mitnick não sabe usar rarcrack 0.0
<xispirito> por isso que te prenderam =D
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> eu acho que ele se assustou
<[kernel]> poxa
<[kernel]> fui baixar o cd iso do ubuntu 11.10 no site dizia que era 695mb
<[kernel]> quando baixou ele ta com 729mb
<[kernel]> :/
<xispirito> hahhaahha
<xispirito> não cabe em cd nenhum lol
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> propaganda enganosa
<capeta> 695
<[kernel]> iaHEUHAEIiHAEAIUheuaE
<[kernel]> o cd é 700mb
<capeta> vou baixar aqui pra confirmar
<xispirito> mas eu acho que a iso do ubuntu já é daquelas que da para largar direto no pendrive
<[kernel]> baixa ai
<capeta> é sim
<xispirito> então não é um grande problema
<[kernel]> só jogar no pendriva o arquivo .iso e dar boot pro pendrive que rolá?
<capeta> não
<capeta> tem a explicação la na página de download
<xispirito> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/seu_pendrive
<[kernel]> ok.
<[kernel]> eu baixei no www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, eae mano
<[kernel]> deu certo?
<[kernel]> eu atualizei meu kernel aqui
<[kernel]> ficou muito melhor
<xispirito> faz um tempo já que não testo as iso's do ubuntu
<[kernel]> ja tou no slack
<[kernel]> nao estou mais com o ping alto
<[kernel]> :D
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: podecre
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, editou la o arquivo?
<al4nc4ds> sim
<[kernel]> deu certo?
<al4nc4ds> n
<[kernel]> subir no boot
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> eu fiz isso no bsd que eu tinha aqui
<al4nc4ds> tanto no bt5 e 1337
<[kernel]> e tinha dado certo
<[kernel]> mais no back track nao
<al4nc4ds> a wep q criei pra teste que estava com ssid x00x00x00x00x00x00x00
<al4nc4ds> nao subiu no boot
<[kernel]> vish
<xispirito> bom este ssid =D
<al4nc4ds> xispirito: lol
<al4nc4ds> isso n fui eu q criei
<xispirito> hahah, enhcer de null bytes não resolve muito
<xispirito> ah bom
<al4nc4ds> o bt5 reconhece isso do meu router
<al4nc4ds> tentei setar no boot pra subir com ssid q tenho mas sem sucesso
<[kernel]> seu tipo de cripto é WEP al4nc4ds ?
<[kernel]> do seu router
<xispirito> eu já até me esqueçi como faz isso em Linux 0.0
<al4nc4ds> de um router de test sim
<[kernel]> ah sim
<xispirito> geralmente eu usava shell cscripts
<al4nc4ds> no outro é wpa2
<xispirito> #scripts
<xispirito> mas tem o jeito correto, o qual me esqueçi
<al4nc4ds> entao xispirito
<al4nc4ds> fui fazendo na unha
<[kernel]> isso o povo usa shell script
<al4nc4ds> ate ver se dava serto
<[kernel]> mais eu nunca testei
<[kernel]> creio que funcione
<xispirito> é, eu ia de ifconfig mesmo
<al4nc4ds> depois criaria um !#/bin/bash
<al4nc4ds> um shell simples la
<al4nc4ds> pra rodar as rotinas
<al4nc4ds> xispirito: e eu fui de iwconfig
<xispirito> al4nc4ds: nos bsd's tem os /etc/if.sua_interface
<xispirito> exemplo /etc/if.re0
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: passa no pvt o processo de ql pacote usou do dvd do slack
<al4nc4ds> pra dar um up ae no seu kernel
<xispirito> sim, eles separaram, mas quando eu usava ifconfig fazia conf de eth's e wlan's
<xispirito> nos BSD's é assim ainda
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, ok..
<al4nc4ds> xispirito: ah pdc no conectiva 6 era assim mesmo
<xispirito> lol, também não é para tanto =D
<capeta> [kernel]: 695mb
<capeta> confere o md5 ae
<capeta> sua iso deve ta zuada
<guilherme66> Alguém usa algum software bíblico?
<capeta> wtf?
<capeta> ouAHouaHauoh
<xispirito> eu uso mpd para tocar Venom e Posessed...não deixa de ser biblico
<capeta> pois é
<xispirito> se bem que ultimamente toca mais Johnny Winter e Motorhead =D
<guilherme66> Perguntei sobre usarem alguma Bíblia
<guilherme66> Software que mostre os textos bíblicos
<xispirito> guilherme66: isto existe, mas nunca usei
<xispirito> já vi pelos repositórios
<guilherme66> Ok
<xispirito> bibletime se não me engano é um deles
<guilherme66> É por que eu uso um e estou com problemas
<xispirito> guilherme66: relate-nos, talves possamos ajudar
<guilherme66> Ok
<guilherme66> Lançaram recentemente a versão 3.1.5 do software bíblico Xiphos
<guilherme66> Entretanto, após instalar ele, sempre que inicia, pede uma locale pt_BR
<guilherme66> E os livros bíblicos não estão na linguagem portuguesa, o que me intriga bastante
<guilherme66> Queria configurar, se possível, este locale
<xispirito> entendi, bem, talvez nas opções tenha algo relativo a charset que você possa setar, ou ele pede algum pacote especifico(não vi o erro), ou mesmo seu sistema está desconfigurado...
<guilherme66> Pode ser
<guilherme66> Em relação a opções, ele pede para escolher o locale e diz que após o reinício do programa ele ficaram ajustado, entretanto, não é encontrado o locale pt_BR
<xispirito> este software foi instalado pelo gerenciador de pacotes ou foi por você mesmo?
<guilherme66> Primeiramente foi por mim
<guilherme66> Pelos comandos configure e install
<guilherme66> Depois pelo ppa via repositório
<xispirito> entendi, e você já verificou as opções do programa? talvez ele esteja procurando os arquivos de locale no diretório errado
<xispirito> ou mesmo na hora do ./configure, talvez necessite de passar algum parametro
<[kernel]> capeta, baixou em qual site?
<capeta> [kernel]: ubuntu.com
<[kernel]> ah sim
<[kernel]> eu baixei no ubuntu-br.org
<capeta> 32bits
<[kernel]> :/
<capeta> a
<capeta> de qualquer forma, confere o md5
<[kernel]> ok.
<[kernel]> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<guilherme66> xispirito não tem como definir a procura do locale, somente escolher o locale, que no caso é pt_BR
<xispirito> guilherme66: então o que você pode tentar é: ler a man page atrás de informação sobre locale, se o programa grava as configurações num diretório tipo ~/.programa, apagá-lo e iniciar a aplicação, visto que você desinstalou o antigo e instalou via ppa, tentar ler o README dentro do diretório com o fonte a procura de opções a se passar na hora do ./configure em que se possa procurar locales...e não há mais nada que me venha a mente de momento
<guilherme66> Ok
<guilherme66> Muito Obrigado
<guilherme66> Mesmo não sendo usuário do software, me ajudou mais que os que sao
<guilherme66> Obrigado
<xispirito> nada, precisar to na área
<[kernel]> capeta, onde eu comparo o md5 pra ve se ele ta ok
<capeta> no site não tem o md5 da imagem?
<[kernel]> nao vi
<[kernel]> mais vou olhar aqui
<capeta> se não tiver não da
<[kernel]> capeta, o certamente significa o md5 da imagem
<capeta> hm?
<[kernel]> o que significa o md5
<[kernel]> da imagem
<xispirito> [kernel]: é como se fosse a digital do arquivo
<capeta> isso
<capeta> ele verifica a integridade
<capeta> na verdade o algoritmo gera um valor
<[kernel]> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<[kernel]> o meu apareceu isso
<capeta> se for igual ao que forneceram, sua imagem ta ok
<xispirito> ele se baseia na sequencia de bits do arquivo, gera um hash que é único, somente aquele arquivo, do jeito que é originalmente terá aquele hash
<capeta> so que no site do ubuntu parece não ter o checksum
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> entao quer dizer que o site nao é confiavel né
<xispirito> eu vi chacksum lá estes dias
<xispirito> pera que vou achar
<capeta> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS
<[kernel]> bateu com um
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> quer dizer que é o que
<[kernel]> original?
<xispirito> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/precise/beta-1/
<capeta> [kernel]: a sua imagem é a  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<xispirito> capeta: ahhaahah, eu fui direto nos servidores...mania do complicado
<capeta> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<capeta> ta certa sua imagem
<[kernel]> capeta, sim
<[kernel]> mais o tamanho tá 729mb
<[kernel]> nao da pra gravar no cd né
<[kernel]> :/
<capeta> não
<capeta> oUAHouAH
<[kernel]> AIUHEuihaIHeiAIEUHueAHEUH
<[kernel]> vou por no pendrive
<[kernel]> instalar com o lili usb
<xispirito> [kernel]: mas...você está vendo isto através de qual software?
<xispirito> nautilus, terminal?
<[kernel]> terminal
<[kernel]> no ls -l
<[kernel]> porque ele conta em bits?
<xispirito> ls -lh
<chuck_noia> nao usa o ls, usa o la
<xispirito> huhueahehuaehu
<xispirito> noia
<capeta> *facepalm*
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<|____> será possível usar o gnome na próxima versão do ubuntu? há algum problema nisso?
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<RodrigO23> Como vao
<RodrigO23> fala cuki
<RodrigO23> calango
<cuki> opa RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> Ubuntero
<RodrigO23> como qye tah
<cuki> huahauhauahu
<cuki> baum tbm...
<Ubuntero> RodrigO23, opa
<RodrigO23> usHSUHUSHUS
<RodrigO23> iai fazendo muitas experiencias no Ubuntu?
<cuki> me expliquem alguma coisa, que estou itrigado...
<RodrigO23> hum, se eu poder ajudar
<cuki> como eu gravo varias secoes no image burn? alguem ja usou?
<RodrigO23> mas manda cuki
<RodrigO23> iii rapaz,
<cuki> pois eh
<RodrigO23> usei o image burn apenas pra gravar iso
<RodrigO23> mas pera ai
<cuki> vish RodrigO23 eu estou lendo o help dele agora...
<cuki> google dosent know
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu vc tah usando?
<Ubuntero> essa é uma boa pergunta
<cuki> agora estou no ruindows
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<cuki> huhauhauhauhau
<RodrigO23> eu fiz um hackintosh
<RodrigO23> consegui instalar o Mac Os num Core 2
<cuki> huahuahua
<RodrigO23> e olha
<cuki> eu ja vi uns tutoriais mas nunca tive interesse
<RodrigO23> se eu fosse windows
<RodrigO23> teria inveja
<cuki> nem imagino como vc se vira no lion sem a tecla option
<cuki> o teclinha
<cuki> vo te falar
<cuki> foi o lion q vc instalou?
<RodrigO23> snow Leopard
<RodrigO23> 10.6
<RodrigO23> eu q preciso da suite da adobe
<RodrigO23> vixi
<RodrigO23> foi o bicho
<cuki> ah, eh o q  eu tenho
<cuki> eu comprei um macbook
<cuki> nunca mais
<cuki> tudo nele eh diferente
<RodrigO23> oq vc nao gostou?
<cuki> nao me acostumei
<cuki> rodei o slack nele
<RodrigO23> ahhh serio cara?
<cuki> nao msm
<RodrigO23> quanto vale um desse hj?
<cuki> tudo q vc gosta hacker fazer, nao pode
<cuki> comprei o mackbook 6,1
<RodrigO23> sou webdesigner
<cuki> depois dele apenas o 7,1
<cuki> eu sou eng. eltrico
<RodrigO23> ahh legall
<cuki> e desenvolvo placas eletronicas
<RodrigO23> mas entao cuki
<RodrigO23> vc manja de amplificadores?
<cuki> depende de q area estamos falando
<cuki> audio?
<RodrigO23> eh eu toh com um projeto aqui para um classe D
<cuki> pra vc vai sem muito bom
<RodrigO23> Entao
<RodrigO23> quanto que custa um desse
<RodrigO23> usado claro
<RodrigO23> hehe
<cuki> o note ou o amp?
<RodrigO23> o note
<cuki> cara, vou googlar e ja te falo
<cuki> na epoca eu pagei 2.7K
<cuki> hj ele deve valer uns 2K
<cuki> eu faco 2K pra vc RodrigO23
<cuki> o de 2.7K eh i5
<RodrigO23> Orra
<RodrigO23> i5
<RodrigO23> opa legal
<RodrigO23> eu toh vendo um G4 por aqui
<RodrigO23> so que desk neh
<cuki> entao cara, nao vale a pena comprar... eu pagei caro e pra vender nao sei se consigo mais doq te falei
<cuki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook
<cuki> lah em baixo, na pagina, vc vai achar Model specifications... o meu eh o 6,1
<cuki> RodrigO23,
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> pera ai qe vo ver
<RodrigO23> ehh nao eh certeza
<RodrigO23> que eu fique com esse g4 tmb
<RodrigO23> pq, gosto do Ubuntu
<RodrigO23> e gosto do ruindows tmb
<RodrigO23> e assim
<RodrigO23> unindo os 2
<cuki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MacBook_white.png
<RodrigO23> temos o mac
<cuki> dah pra usar tranquilo
<cuki> eu ja usei ubuntu, mint, slacware 13
<cuki> eu ja usei ubuntu, mint, slackware 13
<RodrigO23> o problema do windows
<RodrigO23> eh que ninguem abre mao
<RodrigO23> por causa do msn
<RodrigO23> e dos jogos
<cuki> para o msn tem o pidgin
<cuki> para os jogos tem o mono
<RodrigO23> Amsn
<RodrigO23> emesene
<cuki> mas eh um saco configura
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<cuki> putz
<cuki> eh por script
<RodrigO23> so nos sudo apt-get
<cuki> vc nao tem nocao
<cuki> vish
<cuki> soh pra intalar o mono
<cuki> mas pra funcionar, jah eh outra historia
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<cuki> huahauhau
<RodrigO23> e sem falar que o Aptana Studio
<cuki> eh serio, vc ri, mas eh de chorar...
<RodrigO23> substitui
<RodrigO23> o Dreamweaver com larga vantagem
<cuki> bom saber
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhhh
<cuki> (=
<RodrigO23> o dreamweaver
<RodrigO23> custa R$ 3000,00
<cuki> esse Aptana Studio eh free?
<RodrigO23> e o aptana eh grátis
<cuki> massa
<RodrigO23> so que o aptana é so o codigo
<RodrigO23> vc nao consegue previsualizar antes de mandar pro navegador
<RodrigO23> por isso
<RodrigO23> eu abro a workpace
<RodrigO23> na pasta raiz
<RodrigO23> do apache
<RodrigO23> salvo oque eu fiz
<RodrigO23> e atulizo no navegador
<RodrigO23> ahhh
<cuki> e visualiza no browser
<RodrigO23> e outra coisa
<cuki> certo
<RodrigO23> o previsualizador
<RodrigO23> do dreamweaver
<RodrigO23> nao à perfeito nao
<RodrigO23> eu montei um template
<RodrigO23> todo seguindo
<RodrigO23> o dream
<RodrigO23> quando fui rodar no browser
<RodrigO23> viiiiiiiiixxxxxiii
<RodrigO23> todo torto
<RodrigO23> desalinhado
<cuki> RodrigO23, vou ficar off um pouco, ja vorto ae
<RodrigO23> opaaaa
<cuki> bb d 3 meses
<RodrigO23> vai lah
<RodrigO23> vixi
<cuki> ( =
<RodrigO23> o meu tem 1 aninho e 4meses
<cuki> pois eh minha alegria
<RodrigO23> sei como que amigaooo
<cuki> parabens
<RodrigO23> =]
<RodrigO23> igualmenteeee
<RodrigO23> ^
<RodrigO23> ^^
<[kernel]> sistematico, atualizei o kernel do meu slack
<[kernel]> ficou file
<[kernel]> nao perdeu mais pacote nao
<[kernel]> ;D
<licensed> Marverick, opa.. http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/7056/20110930201427.jpg
<Marverick> uerba
<licensed> faz um tempinho ne
<licensed> achei dia desses a revista
<Marverick> massa
<moskvat> como faço pra reparar o indice de pacotes???
<moskvat> usei o dpkg -i google-chrome mais não percebi que era i386 ao inves de x64 agora nao instalado nada alguém pode ajudar.
<[kernel]> google chrome no ubuntu?
<[kernel]> :/
<omelete> moskvat,  já tentou remover?
<moskvat> já omelete
<moskvat> agora a bagaça não instala nem remove nada fica com depencias desencontradas affff
<Ubuntero> moskvat, sudo apt-get -f install
<moskvat> [kernel], funciona show
<moskvat> Ubuntero, ja tentei não vai, quando colo SIM ele aborta
<moskvat> tudo por causa do pacote x86
<Ubuntero> qual o erro ele retorna?
<moskvat> E: Dependências desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma solução).
<Daekdroom> Já tentou usar?
<moskvat> sim
<Daekdroom> e 'sudo apt-get remove google-chrome' ?
<Daekdroom> Ou seja lá qual o nome do pacote.
<moskvat> Daekdroom, olha o que ele mostra
<moskvat> Para continuar digite a frase 'Sim, faça o que eu digo!'
<moskvat>  ?] sim
<moskvat> Abortar.
<moskvat> e não sai disso, a neim acabei de instalar e já deu merda afff
<Ubuntero> moskvat, manda um screenshot da janela depois de digitar o comando e dar o erro!
<moskvat> blz
<Ubuntero> o apt-get -f install tem que ou instalar ou remover o pacote
<icc_> oi
<icc_> alguem pode me ajudar com o cheese
<icc_> da este erro
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> (cheese:6995): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-25
<moskvat> Ubuntero, www.websolutti.com.br/print.jpg
<icc_> ola
<Ubuntero> moskvat, você tem que digitar exatamente o "Sim, faça o que eu digo!"
<icc_> acho que nao podem ajudar..
<moskvat> cara esse foi nova!!! x-D
<Ubuntero> icc_, qual versão do ubuntu está usando?
<icc_> 11.10
<icc_> tenho uma webcam bem velhinha, mas, nenhum dos pacotes de cam funcionam
<icc_> quando no terminal aparece a cam, e ate na barra aqui ele le que tem a camera
<Daekdroom> icc_, você não tem suporte a OpenGL, aparentemente.
<icc_> eu entrei no synaptic, e procurei esse opengl e parece que tem algo instalado
<icc_> na verdade eu nao entendo
<icc_> o que é
<icc_> mas sei que tem algo instalado
<Daekdroom> icc_, o que o comando 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL' retorna?
<Daekdroom> Cola no ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Daekdroom> Se disser que o comando faz parte de uma pacote não instalado, instala o pacote.
<Daekdroom> É bem provável que o Ubuntu não dê suporte 3D à sua placa de vídeo, mas talvez ele esteja disponível através de um driver binário.
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Daekdroom> Opa. Não faz spam assim!
<icc_> nao é spam
<icc_> é o que apareceu
<Daekdroom> Quando for muitas linhas, cole no pastebin.
<Daekdroom> (é pastebin.ubuntu.com, por sinal, engano meu)
<icc_> nao sei o que isso =/
<icc_> eu praticamente nao entendo nada, mas procuro no google e vou testando, mas nao ach o resposta pra isso, entao vi que podia entrar nesse chat
<icc_> qual é este driver binario que tem o suporte?
<Daekdroom> Não sei, oras.
<Daekdroom> Não sei qual a sua placa de vídeo.
<icc_> ok
<Daekdroom> Talvez nem exista suporte direito para sua placa de vídeo.
<Daekdroom> E 'lspci | grep VGA'
<Daekdroom> retorna o quê?
<icc_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<moskvat> putz grila ferrou! Ubuntero
<icc_> o que isso quer dizer?
<moskvat> agora não instala o pacote x64 =/
<Daekdroom> icc_, Você tem uma placa de vídeo da VIA
<icc_> hum
<icc_>  e o que sucede agora? nao funcionara entao?
<Daekdroom> Você está usando 32bits ou 64bits?
<Ubuntero> moskvat, o que dá de erro agora?
<icc_> desculpe, mas nao sei
<Inode1> Boa noite pessoal.
<Daekdroom> 'uname -a'
<moskvat> Ubuntero, Nota: PATH do root geralmente deve conter /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin e /sbin.
<Inode1> Tenho uma dúvida em programação, vocês poderiam me ajudar?
<icc_> Linux icc-desktop 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Daekdroom> 32 bits, então
<icc_> onde que esta escrito que é 32?
<Inode1> ???
<Daekdroom> i686
<icc_> huum
<icc_> isso é sobre a placa de video, é isso?
<[kernel]> é 32
<Ubuntero> moskvat, tenta "sudo apt-get install libc-bin ubuntu-standard xubuntu-desktop"
<Inode1> Pessoal eu tenho uma dúvida em programação...
<icc_> oi
<icc_> eu nao entendo
<icc_> hehe
<moskvat> Ubuntero, instalando
<Daekdroom> icc_, não achei nenhum driver da sua placa de vídeo pro Ubuntu 11.10 (que você está usando) no site da VIA
<[kernel]> icc_, isso é informacao do seu sistema
<[kernel]> uname -a
<Inode1> Porque a linguagem C é mais leve que as outras? O que a torna tão leve?? [Grato!]
<icc_> entao, a camera nao vai funcionar
<Ubuntero> moskvat, tomara que funcione pois quando mexe no libc-bin me dá calafrios
<Daekdroom> Pelo menos não com o cheese.
<icc_> sabe nao funciona com nada
<Daekdroom> Talvez haja algum programa para webcam que não use OpenGL
<icc_> eu coloquei outros pacotes
<icc_> huum
<icc_> eu instalei, cheese, kamorama, camera, kamoso
<moskvat> Ubuntero, calafrios??? a coisa é tão séria assim???
<icc_> e nao deu, e no amsn tambem nao funciona
<icc_> nem no emesene
<icc_> nem no googletalk
<Ubuntero> moskvat, não costuma dar coisa boa
<icc_> um dia, funcionou, mas em outra versao do ubuntu
<icc_> com o mesmo pc
<moskvat> Ubuntero, X-| putz grila
<moskvat> 30 s
<moskvat> vixe a coisa ta ficando feia
<moskvat> Ubuntero, ferôhhhhhh
<moskvat> E: Sub-processo /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true retornou um código de erro (100)
<moskvat> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<icc_> bom, entao o que posso fazer?
<moskvat> argggg que meldaaaaaa
<icc_> bom
<icc_> ate mais
<icc_> obrigada
<moskvat> tenso
<{N{o}x}> Oi
<DavyS> {N{o}x}: oi
<{N{o}x}> estou aprendendo mais sobre o irc ubuntu
<{N{o}x}> e nao sei como te linkar nos meus posts
<{N{o}x}> como eu linko um destinatario nas minhas mensagens aqui no Irc:
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguem no canal q manje de cakephp ?
<MarceloVaz> estou migrando um site, consegui arrumar a conexão com o banco
<MarceloVaz> e ajustar os .htaccess para fazer o rewrite corretamente
<DavyS> MarceloVaz: #cakephp
<MarceloVaz> estou validando ele localmente
<DavyS> (ingles)
<MarceloVaz> só quero saber como faz pra tirar informaçoes de consulta ao banco no rodapé
<MarceloVaz> :B
<MarceloVaz> DavyS valeu
<MarceloVaz> consegui ja
<MrBoss> hello
<Cabra_Macho> opa!
<MrBoss> vc mexe com o project ?
<Cabra_Macho> Oxe, nem com o irc eu mexo direito. --'
<Cabra_Macho> Sou um noob nato! :(
<xGrind> q projeto MrBoss ?
<filhoamado> bom dia
<dinn> bom dia!
<linux> olá, bom dia
<linux> bem.
<linux> tou com um probliminha gente.
<linux> sabe quero exxecutar um programa mas tá dando ``permição negda'' que é isso?
<linux> -- bach, permição negada
<linux> que é isso?
<linux> e como eu reveto?
<linux> reverto
<linux> diego.
<linux> preciso de ti mano
<linux> sabe
<linux> os comandos ``chmods''
<linux> eu ativei o chmod numa pasta o chmod 750 e agora eu fui executar um programa e deu permição negada
<diegovieiraeti> vc pode por outras permissões usando o comando novamente.
<linux> diego: sabe como pode me ajudar?
<linux> hmm
<linux> fiz besteira p
<RodrigO23> Bom dia galera
<diegovieiraeti> Bom dia
<RodrigO23> ow iai diegivieira
<linux> oi rodrigo p
<RodrigO23> fala linux
<RodrigO23> como vcs estao?
<linux> bem
<RodrigO23> iai andam fazendo muitas experiencias?
<RodrigO23> teste
<RodrigO23> testes**
<linux> só uns problemas com permições no meu pc.
<linux> fiz besteira aqui acho.
<RodrigO23> ehh eu lembro que vc tava com duvida
<RodrigO23> oqe vcv fez?
<linux> apliquei o chmod numa pasta e acho que aplicou a toda conta.
<linux> hum
<RodrigO23> uẃ
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> ué?
<capeta> usou -R?
<RodrigO23> quando que quero dar permissoes
<RodrigO23> eu faço assim
<linux> chmod 750 /home/leandro/chat/
<RodrigO23> sudo chmod 777 /caminho/para/pasta
<RodrigO23> ahh entendi
<RodrigO23> vc deu permissao para a pasta
<linux> hum
<RodrigO23> mas teria que dar para o conteudo dentro dela
<RodrigO23> no final
<RodrigO23> vc digita mais uma barra
<linux> aí dps disso tentei ativar e deu -bach, permoção negada
<RodrigO23> e asterisco
<RodrigO23> assim
<RodrigO23> chmod 750 /home/leandro/chat/*
<RodrigO23> entendeu
<RodrigO23> bom
<RodrigO23> eu faço isso
<RodrigO23> nunca me deu problema
<linux> isso dá ou tira perms?
<RodrigO23> concede
<linux> hmm
<RodrigO23> olha
<RodrigO23> sao
<diegovieiraeti> linux, se tem anterior ele substitui
<RodrigO23> 3 numeros
<RodrigO23> certo
<RodrigO23> entao
<linux> tentei ativar com a minha conta msm um chat e hospedar mas
<RodrigO23> ele concede para ler
<RodrigO23> ,escrever, e apagar
<linux> deu bach
<linux> affff
<RodrigO23> nao conseguiu
<RodrigO23> ?
<RodrigO23> chmod 750 /home/leandro/chat/*
<linux> hum
<RodrigO23> conseguiu?
<linux> nao deu.
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu vc usa?
<linux> 10.10
<RodrigO23> eu tava usando esse tmb
<linux> hum
<RodrigO23> quando eu tava aprendendo web2py
<linux> eu acho que bloqueia minha conta.
<RodrigO23> mas qual erro de bash
<linux> bloquei dg
<linux> não diz só bach permição negada
<RodrigO23> ahhh
<linux> só isso
<RodrigO23> vc faz isso usando sudo antes?
<linux> não
<RodrigO23> por isso
<linux> hum
<RodrigO23> faz assim
<RodrigO23> copia e cola isso
<RodrigO23> sudo chmod 750 /home/leandro/chat/*
<linux> que acontece se eu der o 755?
<RodrigO23> acredito que 755
<RodrigO23> seja somente vizualizaçao
<RodrigO23> tente um 777
<RodrigO23> igual eu faço
<RodrigO23> depois vc tenta um 755
<linux> hum
<RodrigO23> deu certo com o sudo?
<linux> deu
<RodrigO23> ahhh blz
<linux> graças a Deus
<RodrigO23> sauhsuahsauha
<linux> acho que aprendi uma lição, mas uma
<RodrigO23> aushaushaus
<linux> mais uma dg
<RodrigO23> suahsuahsa
<linux> não executar chmod como root p
<RodrigO23> ehh eu tmb apanhei
<RodrigO23> e muito viu
<RodrigO23> mas hj nao troco o Ubuntu por nada
<linux> eu fiz um erro uma vez que tive que formatar
<RodrigO23> ahh normal
<linux> estraguei o orca
<linux> dei sudo orca
<linux> aí já viu.
<linux> aliás
<RodrigO23> aham
<linux> tu sabe q é orca né?
<RodrigO23> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-o-Orca-no-Ubuntu-10.04
<RodrigO23> olha esse link
<RodrigO23> ensinando a configura
<RodrigO23> no 10.04
<linux> olha.
<linux> tu já viu como é o orca?
<RodrigO23> não
<RodrigO23> ele ajudaa pessoas com deficiencia neh
<linux> sim
<linux> digita no teu terminal orca e enter pra ver
<linux> ele já vai começar a falar p
<RodrigO23> suahsausa
<linux> aquilo usa o gnome como base.
<linux> agora com unite nao sei como é.
<linux> pena que tao desistindo do gnome acho
<linux> fdiegovieiraeti mas no terminal1?
<linux> pvt furado p
<RodrigO23> legalll
<linux> odeio isso p
<linux> zuauauuau
<RodrigO23> eu tenho uma porrada de distros aqui
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<RodrigO23> slack,centOs, Ubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva
<linux> de onde tiraram este nome? ``fedora''
<linux> CentOS dizem ser incessível nao tem pacote de som.
<linux> incessível
<linux> inacessíuvel aa
<RodrigO23> eu usei aqui em uma maquina
<linux> hmm
<RodrigO23> antoga
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> antiga
<RodrigO23> e funcionou tudo
<RodrigO23> ate uma placa de rede bem velha
<RodrigO23> daquelas que tem um rj45 e um bocal para colocar o vabo
<RodrigO23> cabo**
<RodrigO23> sabem qual é
<linux> sei la
<linux> cheguei a usar via rádio já.
<RodrigO23> aqui na minha cidade virou febre um tempo atraz
<linux> goste muito do linux tanto que formatei o pc e tenho o windows em um note aqui só para usar naquelas coisas que acho q nao dá em linux.
<linux> é???
<linux> nao gostei da via radio pq nao dá pra hospedar as coisas acho
<linux> e quando chove fica uma porcaria
<RodrigO23> aonde vc mora linux
<linux> norte p
<linux> pará
<RodrigO23> eu uso speedy
<RodrigO23> e ate hj nunca me deu problema
<linux> hmm
<linux> aqui é muito atrazado as coisas
<RodrigO23> so que nao consigo hospedar minhas coisas
<RodrigO23> mas acredito
<RodrigO23> que sja o router
<linux> bah
<linux> dizem que a speed nao permite certas portas
<RodrigO23> 80
<RodrigO23> hehe
<linux> hummm
<RodrigO23> justa a 80
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<linux> prefiro minha vivozap msm p
<linux> até quie de rowter é legal mas pra estas coisas ...
<linux> será que a velox tb é assim?
<RodrigO23> tbm
<RodrigO23> a maioria
<RodrigO23> errr
<RodrigO23> a maioria
<RodrigO23> vamos contar ai nos dedos
<linux> humm
<linux> ingraçado que aqui dizem que linux é tri ruim p
<linux> melhor que eu fico com o pc só pra min zuauaua
<linux> hmm
<linux> eu achava que linux era ruim msm
<linux> mas a acessibilidade é melhor que windows acho
<linux> windows tem coisas q nao gosto.
<linux> cloplexo de mais p
<linux> complexo digo
<diegovieiraeti> é mais por preconceito, estão tão acostumados com win que criam uma tolerancia a novidades.
<linux> ei porque eles ficam caindo direto?
<linux> pois é
<linux> acho que o windows é lento pq a cada atualização deve vir algo pra o pc ficar lento sei la
<linux> ]
<linux> uso linux num pc bem antigo de uns 6 anos e ele pega tão rápido ...
<linux> fico imaginando o linux num pc da atualidade.
<linux> deve ser uma bala :D
<diegovieiraeti> :)
<linux> mas gente vcs sabem pq o windows é tão lento? acho ingraçado.
<diegovieiraeti> linux, que tipo de teclado vc usa?
<linux> não sei explicar
<linux> sei que para dá a barra eu uso control alt q e interrogação control alt w
<diegovieiraeti> linux, acho q é mais pelo comportamento do usuario, os que eu conheço no windows vivem instalando e desistalando softwares.
<linux> pois é
<linux> mesmo assim
<linux> o windows deveria ser mais r?ido nao?
<linux> rápido digo
<Daekdroom> Não necessariamente.
<linux> linux me imprecionou pela volecidade
<linux> e olha que eu instalo uns programinhas p
<RodrigO23> opa voltei
<RodrigO23> hasuhsuahsa
<linux> nem vi tu sair p
<RodrigO23> desligou a tomada do router
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<linux> aliás
<linux> gente
<linux> pega qualquer programa no wine?
<[kernel]> nao
<[kernel]> tem uns que ele buga
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieiraeti> Corel :~~
<RodrigO23> eh sim
<RodrigO23> e alguns programas que sao da propria MS
<[kernel]> poisé
<linux> tipo
<linux> gente
<RodrigO23> hum
<linux> o live msn dá pra comverssar por voz e taus tem como fazer isso no linux?
<RodrigO23> eua credito qe nao
<linux> hmmm
<[kernel]> skype da
<[kernel]> ;P
<linux> e webcan como fazer?
<RodrigO23> pois tem muita gente qe nem o msn consegue instalar
<linux> ahah skype
<diegovieiraeti> emphaty era pra dar tbm :S
<diegovieiraeti> o meu trava na webcam :X
<[kernel]> meu emesene nao conecta aqui
<[kernel]> nao sei porque
<[kernel]> tou usando a merda do pidgin
<RodrigO23> jah tentou o amsn
<[kernel]> horrivel :/
<linux> eu conecto com pidgin
<[kernel]> amsn sempre trava
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> ah até que gostei p
<RodrigO23> ue?
<diegovieiraeti> eu gosto do empathy leve e funcional :X
<linux> pidgin é legalzinho
<[kernel]> é sim melhor que o web msn
<[kernel]> hehehehe
<RodrigO23> eu nao consigo acessar o bp do face com o pidgin
<RodrigO23> nao sei pq
<RodrigO23> eu faço tudo certo
<RodrigO23> rsrrssr
<linux> face nao tentei
<linux> só msn
<linux> e pegou
<RodrigO23> pro irc eu uso o BitchX
<RodrigO23> hehe
<linux> eu tava falando ou melhor teclando :P, no msn (pigind) e bem, meu orca pirou p
<diegovieiraeti> alguem já passou por isso? upload de arquivo muito grande = internet cai
<RodrigO23> ja sim
<RodrigO23> eu ja
<diegovieiraeti> eu tenho q limitar o upload senão pá
<linux> hmm
<linux> uma vez eu baixei uma distro do linuxacessivel e meu navegador bugou o kernel po
<RodrigO23> Caramba linux
<linux> meu deu uma raiva p
<RodrigO23> vc nao da sorte em
<linux> tive que comprar umaq distro msm
<linux> nao confio muito nestes navegadores malucos p
<[kernel]> eu uso o opera
<RodrigO23> vc mantem tudo atualizado
<[kernel]> acho legal
<[kernel]> ;)
<linux> pior que esta gente.
<linux> nao cria cds de linux atualizado
<linux> só tem vercao antiga
<RodrigO23> ue mas ele atualiza tudo certinho quando instala
<linux> uma vez tive que comprar a 8.04 do ubuntu p
<RodrigO23> o problema
<RodrigO23> eh que se tiver uma net lenta
<[kernel]> usa o slack
<RodrigO23> vai demorar
<diegovieiraeti> opera eu uso no windows 7 da namorada :X
<[kernel]> e instala o pacote full
<[kernel]> como eu fiz
<diegovieiraeti> é maneiro ;)
<[kernel]> ja vem com tudo
<RodrigO23> sou webdesigner
<[kernel]> ;P
<RodrigO23> e olha
<RodrigO23> garanto a voces
<RodrigO23> aqui
<RodrigO23> que o Opera
<RodrigO23> é o navegagor
<RodrigO23> com maior suporte
<[kernel]> sim
<diegovieiraeti> no ubnutu uso o chromium :)
<RodrigO23> em html5 e css3 que existe
<diegovieiraeti> ubuntu*
<RodrigO23> ele aceita tudo
<[kernel]> queria por o saphari
<RodrigO23> coisa que nao podemos dizer do IE7, 8 e 9
<[kernel]> mais nao achei ainda
<linux> ah eu dei upgrade no sistema p
<RodrigO23> pow eu tmb
<[kernel]> ele pro linux
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> nao tem
<[kernel]> poise
<[kernel]> so tem pra mac
<diegovieiraeti> safari eu não gostei qndo testei :S
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> e windows
<diegovieiraeti> testei no win
<RodrigO23> eu usei em um Mac Os X mesmo
<linux> eu uso firefox no ubuntu p
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, como vc resolveu o problema da banda?
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, voce mexe com flash?
<RodrigO23> entai diegao
<RodrigO23> entao vc tah falando do up?
<diegovieiraeti> sim
<RodrigO23> eu liguei na telefonica
<RodrigO23> no meu caso
<linux> aí diego
<diegovieiraeti> eu uso o trickle qndo preciso usar muito up e limito atraves dele
<linux> conecta no meu ip porta 1963
<RodrigO23> e relatei o meu problema
<linux> 1964 dg
<linux> ops
<linux> 1965
<linux> humm
<RodrigO23> dai o operador fez uns testes
<RodrigO23> pediu para desligar o router e o modem
<RodrigO23> ligar e conectar
<linux> em diego esperimenta conectar na portqa 1965 aí p
<RodrigO23> nao caiu mais
<diegovieiraeti> calma ae
<linux> ppp
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, é uma boa.
<linux> gente vcs dam o nick e um tab ou digitam o nick manualmente?
<linux> hum
<diegovieiraeti> linux, no xchat nock tab :p
<diegovieiraeti> nick*
<diegovieiraeti> linux,  ppp ?
<linux> diego
<linux> consegui instalar aqui o apache e ftp.
<linux> mas como eu configuro o mysql?
<linux> tipo
<linux> queria saber com deixo cada user dp ftp que eu cadastro tenha 1 gb de espaço
<linux> nao sei cm faz isso
<diegovieiraeti> linux ae não é comigo :)
<linux> pois é p
<linux> .pelo menos eu consegui usar
<linux> agora
<linux> nao sei porque o php5 nao pega
<linux> nao pega de jeito nem um p
<diegovieiraeti> linux dependendo como instala tem q alterar um arquivo do apache
<diegovieiraeti> senão em vez de rodar a pagina php
<diegovieiraeti> no browser aparece com se fosse para fazer download
<linux> ele indica com arquivo de download, sei.
<linux> é, eu sei.
<linux> sabe como eu posso configurar?
<diegovieiraeti> ja apanhei com isso 3 vezes.
<linux> queria ativar pra ``brincar'' com o server p
<diegovieiraeti> e sempre apanho de novo
<[kernel]> httpd.conf
<diegovieiraeti> calma aew
<linux> onde fica?
<[kernel]> /etc
<linux> é este problema já ouvi falar só que
<linux> hmm
<linux> sim.
<Jow> alguem ai manja de cisco? nao consigo usar o cisco pra conectar em outra maq com telnet
<linux> ah ótimo
<Jow> da isso % Connection timed out; remote host not responding
<linux> que coloco neste arquivo
<Jow> eu conecto nele mais eh como se nao liberasse pra eu conectar em outro ip por ele
<RodrigO23> jah volto galera
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], instalando o libapache2-mod-php5 será que resolve tbm?
<diegovieiraeti> linux, edita o arquivo /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<diegovieiraeti> linux, no final do arquivo poe: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<linux> só um segundo
<RodrigO23> voltei galera
<RodrigO23> diegovieiraeti, qual router vc usa
<RodrigO23> ?
<diegovieiraeti> dsl 500b + dir 300
<linux> aaa
<linux> consegui
<linux> resetar apache né?
<diegovieiraeti> linux, sim reiniciar o serviço
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, achei algo aqui sobre o no-ip no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> entao eu acredito que o meu problema seja em redirecionamento das portas
<RodrigO23> o dl524 nao tah direcionando para minha maquina
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, vamos fazer um teste, taca tua maquina na DMZ dele
<diegovieiraeti> se funcionar mudamos algumas coisas no 500b
<linux> humm
<linux> vou copiar o arquivo
<diegovieiraeti> linux, deu certo?
<RodrigO23> o 500b tah em bridge,
<diegovieiraeti> linux acredito se vc instalar o pacote libapache2-mod-php5 apos o apache2 e o php5 o problema é resolvido tbm, mas so testando
<RodrigO23> e nao sei como acessa-lo sem desligar o cabo e ligar no pc
<RodrigO23> hhe
<diegovieiraeti> de qlqr forma vai no 524 e taca o teu pc na DMZ
<RodrigO23> pronto
<diegovieiraeti> calma
<linux> qual comando para reiniciar o php?
<linux> apache dg
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, reinicia o router wireless
<RodrigO23> ahh ve se ja funciona
<RodrigO23> 201.93.86.131:8000
<RodrigO23> http://201.93.86.131:8000
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, reinicia o router wireless
<RodrigO23> nao deu certo?
<diegovieiraeti> linux reinicia o apache e testa
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, não, reinicia o router wireless
<RodrigO23> vou reiniciar entao
<linux> cara
<linux> deu erro
<linux> nao tenhop que colocar a linha em httpd.con?
<diegovieiraeti> isso o [kernel] ia te passar mais ele saiu
<linux> acho que é em httpd.conf
<diegovieiraeti> linux, tira de la e poe no httpd.conf então
<linux> apache2.conf deu erro
<linux> vamos ver.
<RodrigO23> pronto ja reiniciei o meu router diego
<diegovieiraeti> ¬¬
<diegovieiraeti> ja estou apelando
<diegovieiraeti> desativa o firewall
<linux> hmm
<linux> cara
<linux> o erro tá na tua linha p
<linux> argumento inválçido acho
<linux> inválido dg
<diegovieiraeti> peguei de um site :S
<linux> esperar o [kernel] :P
<linux> affff
<linux> alguém aqui já usou trisquel?
<diegovieiraeti> linux tira a linha e instala esse pacote libapache2-mod-php5
<[kernel]> linux, http://virtual01.lncc.br/~licht/linux/servidores.apache.dominio.virtual.html
<[kernel]> ve se ti ajuda
<[kernel]> so configurei o apache uma vez
<[kernel]> nao me lembro muito bem
<diegovieiraeti> linux tira a linha e instala esse pacote libapache2-mod-php5
<linux> sim.
<linux> pera
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], é uma linha parecida com AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<diegovieiraeti> peguei essa na net mas nao resolve7u
<[kernel]> # AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration
<[kernel]>     # file specified in TypesConfig for specific file types.
<[kernel]>     #
<[kernel]>     #AddType application/x-gzip .tgz
<[kernel]> isso?
<diegovieiraeti> sim
<diegovieiraeti> só q com o php
<[kernel]> mais so q é do gzip
<[kernel]> entendi
<diegovieiraeti> acho q isso acontece por causa
<RodrigO23> galera ve se ja tem acesso
<RodrigO23> http://187.35.31.138:8000
<diegovieiraeti> que ele nao instalou o pacote libapache2-mod-php5 ou algum outro que configura isso
<linux> bem
<linux> vi aqui que o libapache2-mod-php5 já foi isntalado
<linux> que pc problemático p
<[kernel]> nao é o pc
<[kernel]> é o usuario
<[kernel]> AJIEOjaOjeoaJeoAJejAIjeoAJoeAJE
<[kernel]> é só falta de configuração mano
<[kernel]> é complicadim mesmo
<diegovieiraeti> é essa linha :X
<diegovieiraeti> ajisjaisai
<[kernel]> aqui
<[kernel]> eu nao achei nao
<[kernel]> essa linha do httpd
<[kernel]> no meu httpd.conf :/
<RodrigO23> diegovieiraeti ve ai se ja da acesso
<RodrigO23> http://187.35.31.138:8000
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, desisto, mais liberado que isso fica dificil
<linux> [kernel]: tenta achar qual é a linha do php pra min aí, acho que vou fazer um curso melhor coisa pra euf azer p
<linux> humm]
<[kernel]> ok
<linux> ingraçado isso
<diegovieiraeti> vi em outro site, mesma coisa, AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<linux> para ter um miniserver é tão complicado imagina só um server completo
<linux> será que ter um server é pior que isso? p
<linux> só to montando um mine p
<RodrigO23> Vou resetar tudo aqui e fazer de novo
<RodrigO23> nao é possivel
<RodrigO23> ashaushausha
<RodrigO23> mas vlw diegao
<linux> ei rodrigo23 tu quer fazer q?
<RodrigO23> servidor web
<RodrigO23> para mostar para os clientes os sites
<linux> ah
<linux> com roteador?
<RodrigO23> sim
<linux> humm
<linux> compra um modem 3g cara
<linux> melhor muito melhor
<diegovieiraeti> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6245895/apache2-on-ubuntu-php-files-downloading
<[kernel]> Editando o arquivo httpd.conf
<[kernel]> edite o arquivo httpd.conf adicionando as seguintes linhas:
<[kernel]> DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.cgi index.php index.php4 index.php5 default.html default.php blank.html
<[kernel]> ServerName o-nome-para-seu-servidor-web
<[kernel]> LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so
<[kernel]> AddType application/x-httpd-php php
<[kernel]> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source phps
<[kernel]> #ServerTokens
<[kernel]> ServerSignatures Off
<[kernel]> Para testar o suporte ao PHP5 no Apache2, crie um arquivo no diretório público do apache com o seguinte conteúdo.Em nosso exemplo crieremos um arquivo chamado info.php
<linux> sim?
<[kernel]> http://www.linuxnarede.com.br/artigos/fullnews.php?id=293
<[kernel]> tenta isso ;)
<RodrigO23> depois eu volto
<RodrigO23> ahh
<RodrigO23> o diegovieira
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, ok
<RodrigO23> tem algum programa
<RodrigO23> para fazer uma especie de ping
<RodrigO23> para ver se tah liberando as portas?
<RodrigO23> tipo um sniff
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> scanear as portas?
<diegovieiraeti> tem o nmap que o sistema.... tava usando
<[kernel]> de seu sistema?
<[kernel]> nmap
<RodrigO23> ahh nmap
<[kernel]> nmap localhost
<[kernel]> digita ai
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<diegovieiraeti> mas pela internet num aparece nenhum resultado por teu
<[kernel]> vai scanear as portas que estao open
<diegovieiraeti> kernel viu a addtype q eu falei no meio :X
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> tem que adicionar no httpd.conf
<linux> kernel pode colar este resultado teu aí no bpaste?
<[kernel]> Not shown: 968 closed ports, 30 filtered ports
<[kernel]> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<[kernel]> 554/tcp  open  rtsp
<[kernel]> 7070/tcp open  realserver
<[kernel]> olha rodr1go
<[kernel]> ops
<[kernel]> RodrigO23,
<[kernel]> seu ip ai
<RodrigO23> sabe oque é mais engraçado
<RodrigO23> ?
<linux> kernel cola no bpaste.net pra min
<[kernel]> linux, o que
<RodrigO23> se eu pegar o meu ip externo
<linux> bpaste
<RodrigO23> e digitar
<RodrigO23> ele tem acesso
<RodrigO23> agora
<RodrigO23> se vcs digitarem nao
<RodrigO23> engraçado
<[kernel]> linux, http://www.linuxnarede.com.br/artigos/fullnews.php?id=293
<linux> aquelas confs
<[kernel]> opcao 6
<linux> s..
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], pq o resultado do meu nmap deu diferente?
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> bota o paramento -Pn
<[kernel]> q sai igualzinho
<[kernel]> ;)
<[kernel]> nmap -Pn ip
<diegovieiraeti> ;D
<[kernel]> Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)
<[kernel]> Host is up (0.000011s latency).
<[kernel]> Not shown: 997 closed ports
<[kernel]> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<[kernel]> 22/tcp  open  ssh
<[kernel]> 37/tcp  open  time
<[kernel]> 113/tcp open  auth
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> mas tem algum teste que eu possa fazer para saber se ja posso ter acesso externo ao meu server?
<RodrigO23> fiz o nmap
<RodrigO23> a porta 8000 tah abera
<RodrigO23> aberta
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], no caso do RodrigO23 ...
<RodrigO23> diego, kernel
<RodrigO23> da um nmap no meu ip
<diegovieiraeti> tem um modem q tá como bridge depois um router wireless que ta com o ip do host do rodrigo na dmz
<[kernel]> meu nome tambem é diego
<[kernel]> AUHeaIUehiuAheAIehAIehAUIE
<RodrigO23> sauhsausha
<RodrigO23> olha meu ip
<RodrigO23> 187.35.31.138
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, reiniciou o router depois de tirar o firewall?
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], nome do balaio
<RodrigO23> nao
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<[kernel]> Nmap scan report for 187-35-31-138.dsl.telesp.net.br (187.35.31.138)
<[kernel]> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<[kernel]> 554/tcp  open  rtsp
<[kernel]> 7070/tcp open  realserver
<diegovieiraeti> no nmap o que são as filtered?
<[kernel]> filtrados
<[kernel]> eu acho
<diegovieiraeti> firewall?
<RodrigO23> eu tenho uma porta 7070 aberta é isso?
<GmC`> Preciso de ajuda.. tenho instalado na maquna ubuntu e windows xp.. quero iniciar diretamente no windows. Qual o procedimento?
<diegovieiraeti> sim
<RodrigO23> hum
<linux> interessante este ``scaner''
<[kernel]> é sim
<linux> como usa ele?
<[kernel]> GmC`, quando voce liga o pc
<RodrigO23> Volto mais tarde galeraa
<[kernel]> qual tela aparece depois do boot
<RodrigO23> brigadao ate o momento
<GmC`> [kernel] ao ligar o pc aparece para escolher qual o sistema p iniciar e automaticamente inicia o ubuntu
<diegovieiraeti> vou estudar um pouco... até
<GmC`> depois de alguns segundos
<linux> [kernnel] onde eu arrumo este negócio de scaner? tem como digitar algum comando no terminal1?
<diegovieiraeti> linux apt-get instal nmap
<diegovieiraeti> linux apt-get install nmap
<diegovieiraeti> fui
<linux> fica aí cara
<linux> :PPP
<[kernel]> isso
<[kernel]> GmC`, nao aparece a opcao do windows?
<GmC`> sim aparece
<GmC`> porem depois de alguns segundos inicia o ubuntu normalmente..
<[kernel]> nao da pra trocar?
<GmC`> consigo trocar
<diegovieiraeti> quer que o windows seja o pradão
<diegovieiraeti> padrão
<GmC`> exatamente
<[kernel]> vish
<GmC`> tem mais gente que usa o pc
<[kernel]> tem que configurar o grub
<[kernel]> eu acho
<[kernel]> ;)
<diegovieiraeti> sim
<diegovieiraeti> é só setar um parametro
<diegovieiraeti> ajshajsahj
<GmC`> eu acho que é por ai mesmo
<diegovieiraeti> q eu nao sei ql é
<GmC`> hum
<[kernel]> pera
<[kernel]> 1moment
<GmC`> bele
<linux> pradão é? p
<[kernel]> GmC`, http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/grub-windows/700427/
<[kernel]> tem que alterar no menu.lst do grub
<linux> ei.
<[kernel]> trocar o default
<[kernel]> ;D
<linux> como usa o nmap
<linux> tipo
<linux> como eu  scaneio  um ip?
<[kernel]> linux, nmap -Pn Ip
<[kernel]> nmap -sS ip
<[kernel]> nmap --help
<linux> pra qyue serve este dois comandos?
<[kernel]> pra scanear as portas
<[kernel]> de um determinado ip
<[kernel]> ele detecta se estao abertas
<linux> tipo
<linux> nmap -pn localhost
<linux> nmap -ss localhost
<GmC`> [kernel] cara nao entendi muito bem ali
<[kernel]> assim voce vai scanear de sua maquina
<diegovieiraeti> GmC`, a partir da versão 10.04 ... se vc entender ingles.. http://ashu-geek.blogspot.com.br/2011/11/how-to-change-default-boot-order-for.html
<diegovieiraeti> no grub2 é conforme o link q passei
<linux> bah
<linux> tenho q aprender english
<[kernel]> lol
<GmC`> hum
<GmC`> vou tentar aqui
<diegovieiraeti> GmC`, se quiser fazer pelo modo grafico instala isso:  sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<linux> hum
<[kernel]> diegovieiraeti, tenho um hd ide aqui de 40gb acho que vou instalar o ubuntu
<[kernel]> pra nao deixar o hd parado
<[kernel]> hehehe
<diegovieiraeti> :D
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], no que eu tinha parado instalei windows xp
<diegovieiraeti> qndo necessario
<diegovieiraeti> hd + maquina sobressalente
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], vc usa o slack né?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> to no 13.37
<[kernel]> mais tenho um net aqui com ubuntu 11.10
<diegovieiraeti> nunca usei, sou novato
<[kernel]> gosto muito do ubuntu tambem
<diegovieiraeti> só fedora e ubuntu
<[kernel]> é muito diferente cara
<[kernel]> meio complicado viu
<diegovieiraeti> usei o centos pra testes uns tempos atras
<linux> droga
<linux> meu orca bugou
<diegovieiraeti> para desktop o ubuntu é otimo :D
<diegovieiraeti> linux:X
<linux> acho que vou reiniciar o pc.
<linux> resolve sempre acho x
<linux> que droga
<linux> vou reiniciar o pc e tem gente no chat p
<diegovieiraeti> linux se matar o processo e iniciar novamente  nao resolve?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> digita ps aux
<[kernel]> q lista ps processos
<linux> ahaha
<linux> já fiz isso
<[kernel]> olha o numero do processo e kill -9 number
<linux> e orca resolveu
<[kernel]> lol
<diegovieiraeti> :D
<linux> killall python
<linux> pronto p
<[kernel]> aehAIUehiAiuehAE
<[kernel]> barna, eae mano
<[kernel]> o/
<GmC`> diegovieiraeti [kernel] vou testar aqui depois volto ai falo
<[kernel]> ok
<barna> [kernel], blz e vc?
<[kernel]> firmeza mano
<[kernel]> barna, eu consegui resolver meu problema lá de perda de pacotes
<[kernel]> era só o kernel mesmo
<[kernel]> :D
<barna> hummmmm!
<[kernel]> tentei instalar o debian aquii
<[kernel]> no meu outro hd
<barna> q kernel vc ta usando agora?
<linux> vaco p
<diegovieiraeti> linux, :X
<[kernel]> barna, 2.6.38.4-smp
<[kernel]> to no slack
 * diegovieiraeti ficará quieto.
<[kernel]> o outro tava horrivel
<[kernel]> a comunicacao com meu adaptador wireless
<[kernel]> perdia muito pacote pro meu router
<[kernel]> com 10m de distancias e 2 paredes.
<[kernel]> 95% de sinal
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> humm
<linux> quem me endera se a vivo ficasse tao rápida p
<linux> talvez fique uma vez ou outra
<linux> quando a sorte deseja me fazer uma vizita p
<[kernel]> AEIhaheuiAehAUeiUAE
<linux> gente
<linux> acessem meu ip
<linux> no navegador
<linux> porta
<linux> 1965
<linux> ei.
<linux> que  serve autoremove?
<linux> sudo apt-get autoremove
<linux> ooowow
<linux> net vai ficar lenta
<linux> chuva vindo
<linux> mas
<linux> pra que serve o autoremove?
<barna> linux, pelo q lembro ele remove os pacotes q ele julga q podem ser removidos! pq não precisa mais!
<[kernel]> ja ta dizendo
<[kernel]> auto remove
<[kernel]> ele deve remover automaticamente o que nao precisa
<barna> eu to usando o kernel 3.0.0-16 no 10.04 e 3.2.x no 12.04! kra esse kernel 3.x ta bom d+!
<linux> aqui liberou 89 de espaço
<linux> 90 acho
<linux> dizem que o kernel 4 dvs podem loer a tela acho
<linux> affff
<linux> vou cair acho p
<linux> opa
<GmC`> diegovieiraeti cara fiz o esquema ali do site
<GmC`> mais nao deu certo
<linux> gmc`: conseguiu?
<linux> afffff
<GmC`> mudando o valor do default
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> mais voce gravou depois de edita-lo?
<linux> ææææææ
<linux> ©©©
<[kernel]> testando o teclado?
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<linux> risada
<linux> risada
<linux> que é isso aqui?
<linux> ßßß
<linux> este sinal
<linux> ßßßßß
<GmC`> [kernel] sim
<GmC`> cara consegui
<GmC`> o valor do default nao é 5
<GmC`> e sim 4
<barna> alguem sabe um programa pra transformar pdf em forma de livro pra impressão? tipo esse (q é pra win) bookletcreator.com/
<GmC`> agora deu certo
<GmC`> porq o esquema começa no 0
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<GmC`> [kernel] diegovieiraeti linux valeu ai rapaziada
<GmC`> fechou aqui
<GmC`> faloo aee
<[kernel]> ok
<linux> RISOMAU
<[kernel]> barna, cara
<[kernel]> instalei o debian aqui no outro hd
<[kernel]> mais ele nao lista as redes sem fio
<[kernel]> ele sobe e tudo mais
<barna> [kernel], to ligado o q pode ser! mas vamos pro ##debian-br?
<[kernel]> JAOIEJoAIIEjaIejioAJOE
<[kernel]> eu vou tirar ele
<[kernel]> vou por o ubuntu 11.10 mesmo
<[kernel]> pra ver se fica legal
<[kernel]> o debian tem que atualizar o kernel
<[kernel]> pacote por pacote
<[kernel]> que ele ta sem internet
<[kernel]> tem que passar um por um pelo pendrive
<[kernel]> ate tentei mais deu erro num pacote
<[kernel]> ae eu desisti
<[kernel]> :/
<barna> [kernel], edita o /etc/network/interfaces ,apaga tudo depois de # The primary network interface
<[kernel]> pra que?
<barna> [kernel], provavelmente ele vei re-ligar o wireless!
<barna> aki tem q fazer isso! se não num funfa!
<[kernel]> mais ele sobe e tudo a wlan1
<[kernel]> mais nao scaneia
<[kernel]> ja instalei o firmware da ralink e tudo mais
<[kernel]> ate o network manager
<[kernel]> ;)
<barna> instalou o firmware-linux-free e firmware-linux tb???
<barna> as vezes precisa deles!
<[kernel]> nao
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> vou procurar
<[kernel]> pode ser isso
<[kernel]> ;/
<linux> travou tudo aqui risada
<linux> reiniciei de uma vez
<linux> oi nhaldo
<linux> naldo digo
<linux> :PP
<linux> conseguiu configurar o wine?
<naldo_sp> olá
<naldo_sp> ainda não
<linux> já tem algum ``joguinho'' aí?
<linux> aí dava pra fazer um teste
<naldo_sp> ]só consigo jogar cartas
<naldo_sp> rsrs
<linux> bah
 * barna vai almaoçar, ja volta!
<linux> era bom ter o counter-strike p
<naldo_sp> como faço pra instalar
<linux> será que pega no wine?
<naldo_sp> hummm
<barna> licensed,  www.winehq.org
<barna> linux, ,  www.winehq.org
<linux> ahaha
<naldo_sp> ja ta instalado
<linux> pega éh?
<naldo_sp> então, nao consigo instalar mais nada no terminal
<naldo_sp> pelo terminal
<linux> cara
<linux> usa sudo apt-get update
<linux> e wine caminio_do_programa
<linux> pois é
<linux> gnt.
<linux> se pegar counter-strike entao pega gráficos bem né?
<linux> hummmm
<diegovieiraeti> linux cs roda bem ;)
<[kernel]> o meu aqui nao rodou
<[kernel]> >/
<diegovieiraeti> :(
<diegovieiraeti> rodou até world of warcraft :D
<diegovieiraeti> só q não nas conf. maximas :X
<naldo_sp> linux vms almoçar
 * barna ta de volta na area!
<licensed`> barna: tu usa kde nao ne
<barna> licensed`, uso não, gnome e agora começando a usa xfde!
<licensed`> barna: xfce pow hehehe.. blz.. eh pq o xchat ta moh lento aqui acho que é o kde
<licensed`> mas de boa
<RodrigO23> fala galera
<pauloolhos> oi
<[kernel]> meu hd pifou ;(
<[kernel]> tinha acabado de instalar o ubuntu
<[kernel]> :(
<barna> como assim?
<[kernel]> barna, o hd
<[kernel]> travou
<[kernel]> ele deve tar com bad block
<[kernel]> :/
<Tibas> qual marca?
<[kernel]> é antigo demais
<[kernel]> sansung
<barna> [kernel], q zica, o gparted ta conseguindo ver ele?
<[kernel]> nao sei eu tirei ele
<[kernel]> tou no meu SCSI
<Tibas> ok
<Tibas> mas a marca do outro eh qual?
<[kernel]> Samsung
<Tibas> ok
<Tibas> tem um programa do fabricante que talvez vc possa olhar os erros dele
<[kernel]> [    4.769454] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD322HJ  1AC0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<[kernel]> esse é o meu
<Tibas> eu sugiro, que vc pegue o hiren's boot
<[kernel]> acho que nao tem mais jeito
<Tibas> o cd do hiren's tem muitas ferramentas
<[kernel]> ele é IDE ainda
<[kernel]> de 40gb
<[kernel]> deve ter levado uma queda
<[kernel]> ou coisa assim
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> tava numa maquina aqui parado.
<[kernel]> depois eu analizo ele com mais paciencia
<barna> [kernel], o q o Tibas falow é verdade, ja recuperei hds com os programas fornecidos pelo fabricante!
<Tibas> e vc pode testá-lo
<Tibas> o meu Samsung tbm
<Tibas> de 20
<Tibas> obrigado pelo apoio
<[kernel]> é algum tipo de formatador fisico?
<Tibas> heheh
<[kernel]> hehehe
<Tibas> acho que pela primeira vez eu me sinto importante
<Tibas> XD
<Tibas> olha
<Tibas> é um formatador de alta densidade
<Tibas> ele literalmente apaga todos os dados do disco
<Tibas> e nunca mais vc recupera
<[kernel]> sei
<[kernel]> na trilha 0
<[kernel]> alguem ai ja instalou o nagios?
<barna> nops, pq q serve?
<Tibas> tbm não
<[kernel]> monitoramento de rede
<[kernel]> o al4nc4ds me indicou o wireshark
<[kernel]> instalei aqui mais ele nao abriu :/
<Tibas> vc é fan de tela class?
<pauloolhos> oi
<omelete> hello
<Tibas> opaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pauloolhos> Boa tarde
<pauloolhos> oi
<omelete> pauloolhos,  algum pro?
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Como esta omelete
<pauloolhos> sem problemas
<omelete> muy bien
<RodrigO23> Ola pauloolhos
<RodrigO23> fala omelete
<omelete> RodrigO23,  eae blz!?
<RodrigO23> blz
<RodrigO23> iai oq andam fazendo
<pauloolhos> Estou aqui realizando testes com o bacuka
<pauloolhos> bacula
<RodrigO23> e eu toh quebrando a cabeça com o router
<RodrigO23> toh tentando acesso externo
<RodrigO23> =/
<RodrigO23> 187.34.243.192
<RodrigO23> olha ai
<RodrigO23> ve se ja tem acesso?
<RodrigO23> http://187.34.243.192
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, tens iptables / squid nesse pc?
<pauloolhos> Nao deu acesso
<RodrigO23> entao, eu tentei no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> agora toh em um windows server
<RodrigO23> e nada
<RodrigO23> preciso para 4a feira
<RodrigO23> pauloolhos vc manja de configuraçao?
<pauloolhos> Mas pra todos aqui tentar ajudar voce
<pauloolhos> voce tem que descriminar passo a passo
<pauloolhos> o seu senario
<pauloolhos> Voce esta tentando acesso externo em que?
<RodrigO23> estou querendo acesso externo no Apache webserver
<pauloolhos> Certo
<pauloolhos> na frente desse servidor voce tem Firewall, roteador
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, as portas tão aparecendo agora no nmap
<diegovieiraeti> pauloolhos, ele tá com um modem em modo bridge, um router wireless com o ip do pc dele na DMZ e sem firewall
<pauloolhos> Rodrigo
<pauloolhos> Diego
<RodrigO23> aooo diego
<pauloolhos> Sera que agente pode sugerir pra ele ligar o modem direto no Servidor
<RodrigO23> chegooo
<diegovieiraeti> pauloolhos, só ta faltando isso, mas no nmap tá aparecendo as portas agora
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, ve o firewall do windows, o windows tá com o mesmo ip que vc colocou como dmz ?
<RodrigO23> diego
<RodrigO23> eu toh em bridge
<RodrigO23> agora
<RodrigO23> e mudei
<diegovieiraeti> to falando do 524
<RodrigO23> passei para um windows server
<RodrigO23> para ver se eh algum problema
<RodrigO23> do ubuntu
<diegovieiraeti> bridge no 500b né?
<diegovieiraeti> no 524 como tá? dmz e sem firewall, sendo q o ip dmz tá apontado pro win server
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> o 500b
<RodrigO23> tah em bridge no windows server
<RodrigO23> o windows esta fazendo a conexao
<diegovieiraeti> tá só o 500b e o windows?
<diegovieiraeti> pode crer
<RodrigO23> sim apenas os 2
<diegovieiraeti> firewall do windows não tá bloqueando?
<RodrigO23> nao esta desligado
<diegovieiraeti> pauloolhos, alguma ideia
<diegovieiraeti> modem dlink 500b em bridge direto em um windows server
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<pauloolhos> humm
<pauloolhos> Nao acessa
<pauloolhos> Ele ligou o modem direto no server
<pauloolhos> bridge
<RodrigO23> pessoal desculpa dar trabalho ai pra vcs
<RodrigO23> hehe
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, é vc q tá sofrendo :X
<RodrigO23> suahsuahsausha
<RodrigO23> vddd
<pauloolhos> e ai rodrigo
<RodrigO23> oq
<pauloolhos> deu certo
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<RodrigO23> entao
<RodrigO23> se eu mesmo
<RodrigO23> acessar
<RodrigO23> http://187.34.243.192
<RodrigO23> meu webserver abre
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<RodrigO23> vo muda d e modem
<licensed> RodrigO23, tem que usar redirecionador de portas no router
<pauloolhos> voce verificou se o seu ip nao mudou quando voce realizou uma nova conexao
<licensed> pauloolhos, eu consigo pingar o ip vei
<licensed> problema que tem que fazer port forwarding.. eu tava com esse problema aqui em casa
<diegovieiraeti> licensed, redirecionar portas foi a primeira coisa q tentamos
<diegovieiraeti> ro e ae?
<licensed> bem.. o ip está pingando, nao é problema de ip incorreto ou ip mudado nao. eu tive esse problema aqui em casa, e resolvi colocando regras de port forwarding no iptables diretamente no router (aprouter suporta isso)
<ro> pronto
<ro> ve se acessa ai galera
<ro> http://189.69.115.67
<licensed> tentou habilitar o dmz ro ?
<ro> sim tah habilitado
<ro> no ip do meu server
<diegovieiraeti> ro tá com outro modem agora?
<ro> nada de acesso?
<ro> sim
<ro> um dslink
<pauloolhos> nao deu acesso
<ro> vo tenta muda a porta
<licensed> se nao me engano , alguns isp bloqueiam a porta 80
<licensed> tenta usar uma outra.. tipo 8765
<ro> eh entao
<ro> vo fazer isso
<ro> mas em bridge tem como
<ro> ??
<diegovieiraeti> muda so do teu server
<diegovieiraeti> a porta do serviço
<diegovieiraeti> como bridge o trafego passa todo para o teu server..
<diegovieiraeti> ou não?
<ro> sim
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23,  mudou a porta?
<RodrigO23> mudei
<RodrigO23> tenta agora
<RodrigO23> http://189.69.115.67:8080/
<licensed> nada rodr1go
<licensed> ops.. RodrigO23
<diegovieiraeti> nada
<RodrigO23> bom, amanha eu tento conversar com alguem da telefonica
<RodrigO23> mas o diego
<RodrigO23> qual internet vc usa?
<RodrigO23> speedy
<RodrigO23> ?
<diegovieiraeti> adsl OI
<diegovieiraeti> unica que tem onde moro :(
<diegovieiraeti> sou do interior
<RodrigO23> onde vc mora
<diegovieiraeti> Litoral de SC
<RodrigO23> pq tmb sou do interior
<RodrigO23> ahh
<RodrigO23> aushausha
<RodrigO23> sou de SP
<diegovieiraeti> banda larga aqui só a OI ou 3G da vivo
<diegovieiraeti> como onde eu moro não pega celular
<RodrigO23> vixi
<diegovieiraeti> por sorte pega o final de linha
<diegovieiraeti> penultima casa com adsl
<diegovieiraeti> ;x
<RodrigO23> naasssa
<RodrigO23> aqui onde moro pega tudo
<xGrind> RodrigO23: vc é de onde?
<RodrigO23> Atibaia-SP
<linux> aí gente
<linux> sabem como eu posso instalar o skype no ubuntu?
<diegovieiraeti> ou baixa no site site
<diegovieiraeti> mas pelo apt-get acho q dá, depois de ativar um repositorio
<linux> bah
<linux> nao tem como apt-get? p
<linux> mas me diz o .deb do skype
<linux> nao sei onde consigo
<diegovieiraeti> 2 ou 64 bits?
<diegovieiraeti> 32*
<linux> sim.
<linux> mas qual repozitório?
<linux> nao acertei instalar aquilo
<RodrigO23> http://www.baixaki.com.br/busca.asp?q=skype&so=3&go=
<RodrigO23> aqui linux
<diegovieiraeti> linux
<diegovieiraeti> 34 ou 64 bits
<linux> 34 bites
<diegovieiraeti> ubuntu 10.04+ 32bits http://www.skype.com/intl/pt-br/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<linux> 32 bites dg
<diegovieiraeti> ops 32
<diegovieiraeti> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<linux> mas nao tem um camínio direto?
<linux> estes eu me confundo quando vo baixar.
<diegovieiraeti> o ultimo q mandei é direto
<linux> fah s
<diegovieiraeti> té +
<RodrigO23> \leave
<linux> valeu diego
<linux> tou baixando o skype já
<linux> como eu instaldo?
<linux> instalo
<linux> dpkg?
<linux> diegovieiraeti: tu sabe instalar né?
<cck4> linux: http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2011/04/instalando-o-skype-no-ubuntu-maverick-meerkat-10-10/
<diegovieiraeti> linux dpkg -i arquivo.deb
<BugsCrash> Olá pessoal Esto com problema de espaço no Linux (Ubuntu Server 11.04) e estou precisando de uma ajuda. Já limpei o que pude , mas preciso sabe se consigo mover pastas de sistema para ser acessado em outro disco.
<RodrigO23> diegao
<RodrigO23> acho que consegui
<RodrigO23> http://apenasteste.zapto.org/
<licensed> RodrigO23, ta indo nao
<licensed> barna, o tema padrao do ubuntu é o oxygen tambem, assim como no kde????
<xGrind> licensed: ubuntu ou kubuntu?
<licensed> xGrind, ubuntu mesmo, unity
<licensed> xGrind, ou é exclusivo do kde?
<xGrind> é outro. esqueci o nome
<licensed> humanity parece ne
<xGrind> tem oxygen gtk tb, mas nao vem no ubuntu por padrao nao
<licensed> pergunto isso pq esse tema (oxygen) tava deixando meu kde muito mas muito lento mesmo
<licensed> impressionante, troquei pra outro qualquer (plastique) e o pc tá uma blaa
<xGrind> hmm. acho q é humanity mesmo, mas tem outro nome nele tb
<licensed> bala
<licensed> firefox e xchat voando, o xchat pra mudar de canal era uma lenda.. 3 segundos +-.. impressionante, como um tema faz a diferença
<xGrind> oxygen é pesado mesmo. e mageia 2 vai vir com esse tema e icone. horrivel :/
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-18
<lagreca> E aí pessoal, td em paz?  o okular não está abrindo arquivos epub de maneira adequada. O que pode ser feito para corrigir?
<lagreca> o texto está sobreposto... várias páginas numa só...
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Opa
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Estou no Ubuntu pra fazer o backup do MBR, mas aqui no live cd não tem meu nome de usuário, posso fazer o backup assim:  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/mbr.bkp bs=512 count=1
<gui__> Boa noite a todos
<gui__> Alguem ai hj
<CyL> Luciano: Estou mais livre agora, ainda precisa de ajuda?
<Luciano> CyL: Sim
<CyL> Luciano: Então diga qual o seu problema
<Luciano> CyL: Estou no ubuntu para fazer backup do MRB, mas estou rrodando pelo live usb, estou na dúvida qual o comando correto que vou usar. A princípio coloquei sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/mbr.bkp bs=512 count=1
<Luciano> Mas o /home está no live usb então não sei se dá certo
<CyL> Luciano: a sintaxe está correta, vc está usando um live usb persistente?
<Luciano> CyL: Persistente seria com reserva de espaço para salvar arquivos? Se for isso, não
<CyL> Luciano: Então vc vai perder o arquivo quando desligar o computador
<gui__> ACESSAR O UBUNTU-BR-SC
<Luciano> CyL: Mas eu ia pegar o arquivo e jogar em uma partição do HD interno
<CyL> Luciano: então tudo bem, mas vc não vai sobrescrever ele depois?
<Luciano> CyL: Pq eu iria sobrescrevê-lo? Só queria ter uma cópia caso a instalação do Ubuntu dê algo errado e afete o MRB do HD interno.
<CyL> Luciano: Ok, eu li hd externo ao invés de interno
<Luciano> CyL: Do jeito que está, mesmo sendo live cd, ele vai aparecer a cópia do arquivo dentro da pasta home normalmente?
<CyL> Luciano: Cara, vc está jogando para um diretório do hd interno ou externo?
<Luciano> CyL: Não sei, só usei este comando que te falei: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/mbr.bkp bs=512 count=1
<Luciano> CyL: Achei que ele ia pra pasta home do ubuntu live cd e eu ia copiar para o hd interno, só que não apareceu NADA, depois q eu executei
<Luciano> CyL: Só apareceu isso: 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0,0296124 s, 17,3 kB/s
<CyL> Luciano: Eu já vi qual a besteira que vc tá fazendo
<Luciano> CyL: Qual?
<CyL> Luciano: preste bastante atenção no seu comando, ele executou corretamente
<Luciano> CyL: Sim, diz que copiou, mas não jogou no /home, não consegui entender pra saber onde foi o arquivo
<CyL> Luciano: Qual o seu home directory?
<Luciano> CyL: Como está em live cd é home apenas, sem nome de usuario
<CyL> Luciano: Tem certeza?
<CyL> Luciano: Abre um terminal e digita 'whoami'
<Luciano> ta
<Luciano> apareceu ubuntu
<CyL> Luciano: então, qual o nome do seu usuário?
<Luciano> CyL:  ubuntu
<Luciano> CyL: Mas e o arquivo que ja copiou, pra onde ele foi?
<CyL> Luciano: qualo home do usuário ubuntu?
<CyL> Luciano: qual o home do usuário ubuntu?
<Luciano> CyL: /home/ubuntu?
<CyL> Luciano: Sim, e pra onde vc copiou?
<Luciano> CyL: /home
<CyL> Luciano: na verdade o arquivo foi criado e não copiado
<CyL> Luciano: Vc está olhando no diretório certo?
<Luciano> CyL: Bom, eu não sei mexer no linux direito né, mas eu cliquei em "home folder" pra procurar o arquivo
<CyL> Luciano: Certo, mas vc acabou de me dizer que a home folder é /home/ubuntu e copiou o arquivo para /home
<CyL> Luciano: Pelo amor de deus vamos parar de chamar diretório de pasta no Linux
<Luciano> CyL: Certo, mas e o aquivo que ja foi criado, deve ter ido pra algum lugar, nao?
<CyL> Luciano: sim, ele foi para o /home!
<CyL> Luciano: E não para o /home/ubuntu!
<Luciano> CyL: Bom, de qualquer forma qdo eu  reiniciar ele vai deixar de existir né?
<Luciano> CyL: O que foi para o /home.
<CyL> :O
<CyL> Luciano: O arquivo que vc criou...
<Luciano> CyL: Fazendo /home/ubuntu agora deu certinho e o arquivo ja apareceu aqui
<Luciano> CyL: Copiei pro HD interno junto com a cópia do bootsec que havia feito mais cedo
<CyL> Luciano: mas vc mudou o comando né?
<Luciano> CyL: Sim, fiz /home/ubuntu
<CyL> Portugol9: O seu autojoin está fzendo com o que o seu ip seja revelado
<Luciano> CyL: Com esses arquivos, bootsector e mbr.bkp são suficientes pra eu deixar o BOOT do jeito que estava original caso dê algo errado?
<Portugol9> ok CyL
<CyL> Luciano: Vc fez backup do seu HD?
<Luciano> CyL: Do HD interno não
<CyL> Luciano: Então a resposta é: com esse arquivos você consegue deixar o boot do jeito que estava original, até o instante em que o bootloader termina a sua tarefa
<CyL> rafaelcunha: seu autojoin está revelando o seu ip
<rafaelcunha> CyL: meu ip, não
<CyL> rafaelcunha [~quassel@187-40-78-250.user.veloxzone.com.br]
<rafaelcunha> CyL: quem foi que te disse que é meu?
<Luciano> CyL: Então, é isso que quero, pq meu note inicia com opções de dar boot e fazer restauração total de sistema e executar os testes da DELL. Eu quero poder recuperar isso apenas caso perca. Os dados não tenho medo de perder, pois não vou mexer nas partições do HD interno
<CyL> rafaelcunha: a freenode?
<rafaelcunha> tunel ssh serve pra isso
<CyL> rafaelcunha: Não deixa de ser o seu ip
<CyL> rafaelcunha: apenas não da sua máquina local
<rafaelcunha> CyL: bom, não é meu
<CyL> rafaelcunha: De qualquer forma, porque teve a preocupação de pedir um cloak, se não se importa de ter o seu ip revelado?
<rafaelcunha> eu não pedi
<rafaelcunha> ou pedi?
<rafaelcunha> ah, pedi sim
<CyL> A freenode distrbui cloaks agora?
<rafaelcunha> CyL: pq eu pedi ou deixei de pedir não te interessa
<CyL> rafaelcunha: Ok, pensei que estava ajudando, da próxima eufico calado
<paladinn> RS
<CyL> paladinn: confesso que se eu estivesse do seu lado, também estaria rindo
<hggdh> CyL: não te preocupe :-)
<CyL> hggdh: é o melhor a fazer
<hggdh> CyL: pois... faz tempos eu desisti de avisar... se usassem sasl isto não seria um problema
<CyL> hggdh: Vc também se preocupou em avisarisso um dia?
<hggdh> CyL: sim, mas depois desisti. Poucos entendem, e perdia muito tempo tentando explicar
<hggdh> CyL: e, de qualquer maneira, tem o CTCP, que poucos bloqueiam
<CyL> hggdh: Eu conversei com o desenvolvedor do Kali
<CyL> hggdh: Mas o ctcp não revela o IP
<CyL> hggdh: Ele pediu ajuda de novo :o
<CyL> hggdh: E pra variar eu aceitei \o/
<hggdh> :-)
<CyL> Mas dessa vez parece que vai ser algo mais controlado
<kernel> alguem ja descobriu o problema do vlc em videos rmvb e audio em wma que quando executado fica uma chiadeira tremenda?
<hggdh> CyL: não directamente, mas analise dos logs de firewall é sempre interessante
<zebedeu> boa noite
<zebedeu> para quem tem problema no skype no ubuntu 13.04 64bits
<CyL> hggdh: Nunca prestei atençaõ nisso, qualquer dia vou instalar o wireshark e dar um version no canal :)
<zebedeu> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/03/skype-no-ubuntu-13-04-64-bits/#comment-5037
<zebedeu> e trocar no menu o comnaod skype %U pelo indicado na pagina  acima
<hggdh> CyL: então, temos agora #kali-br?
<CyL> hggdh: Temos, eu já criei, mas vou redirecionar para outro canal com o nome mais parecido com o ingl~es
<hggdh> CyL: eu acho que só o CTCP DCC vai mostrar o IP, os outros (incluindo version) são respondidos via NOTICE
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade o CTCP só é utilizado para iniciar a negociação do DCC, nestes casos eu já conhecia que o IP era revelado.
<CyL> hggdh: Mas somente se o destinatário do DCC aceitar o notice
<CyL> hggdh: Então não sei se é correto chamar isso de vulnerabilidade
<hggdh> CyL: não, não é vulnerabilidade -- eu estava errado
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém ai
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe se o ubuntu 12.10 tem algum problema que não deixa instalar
<Kazenin> opa
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo fica numa tela preta depois na parte bem dizer de finalizar a instalação
<Cesar_Augusto> e o linux mint bem dizer a mesma coisa
<Cesar_Augusto> o bagulho sempre dando erro no DVD
<Kazenin> pode ser a gravação mal feita, leitor bichado, memória ram
<Cesar_Augusto> SENDO QUE
<Cesar_Augusto> instalo o XP de boa
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo dvd também
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> mas porque raios o winxp instala de boa
<Cesar_Augusto> até vou instalar o windows 7 para testar
<Cesar_Augusto> no mesmo pc
<Cesar_Augusto> para ver se vai de boa
<Kazenin> então podemos tirar a possibilidade de ser memória
<Kazenin> grava a imagem em baixa velocidade no dvd
<Cesar_Augusto> agora por exemplo o min 14 está ali lendo e lendo
<Cesar_Augusto> lendo
<Cesar_Augusto> faz 30 min +-
<Cesar_Augusto> e não termina a instalação
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  mas dai é foda meu
<Cesar_Augusto> os nego do linux tem que focar nestes detalhes meu
<Kazenin> hã?
<Cesar_Augusto> porra , tipo , os DVD e cd's que tenho com windows demoram para parar de funcionar e os do ubuntu/linux dão problema mais facilmente
<BrzJunior> Galera, preciso de uma ajuda, fiz uma cagada das grandes. Na versao 12.04, removi o python 2.7 e o ubuntu zicou total. Ja reinstalei alguns pacotes, mas o gerenciador de janelas ainda nao voltou ao normal, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Cesar_Augusto> é que parar mim parece ser algo errado nas ISO's do linux ou coisa assim , pois não é possivel só com elas dar problema :(
<Kazenin> BrzJunior, reinstala o pacote ubuntu-desktop
<Cesar_Augusto> mas vou verificar
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Kazenin> verifica o checksum
<Kazenin> se bate com o da tua imagem
<Kazenin> baixiu a iso por torrent ou http ?
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  eu fiz isto com o linux mint 14 e deu que estava ok auheuhauheae
<Kazenin> baixou*
<Cesar_Augusto> mas a porcaria dá erro na copia dos arquivos para o HD
<Cesar_Augusto> troquei o HD por outro e mesma coisa
<Cesar_Augusto> e de novo
<Cesar_Augusto> funciona o windows normal
<BrzJunior> Kazenin, ok, vou tentar
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  torrent , sempre :D
<Kazenin> show
<Cesar_Augusto> pois é mais seguro :)
<Cesar_Augusto> meu que bagulho escroto auheuahe só porque tenho outro pc para brincar no linux uahuehae
<Cesar_Augusto> a porcaria não instala auheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> sistema "mardito" do contra auheuaheuae
<Cesar_Augusto> só porque queria ver como estavam o ubuntu , mint e etc
<Cesar_Augusto> numa máquina real :D
<Kazenin> tem um outro lance que vc pode fazer
<Cesar_Augusto> manda :D
<Cesar_Augusto> vou instalar o win7
<Cesar_Augusto> quer ver
<Cesar_Augusto> vai ir de boa
<Cesar_Augusto> pois agora coloquei 512MB
<Cesar_Augusto> pois achei que fosse ram
<Cesar_Augusto> pois tinha 380 e alguma coisa no pc ali
<Cesar_Augusto> dai com 512mb dá para testar a bicheira  do 7
<Kazenin> Cesar_Augusto, quando vc gravar o DVD
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Kazenin> acessa ele
<Cesar_Augusto> pode falar Kazenin estou na escuta
<Kazenin> cd /media/Ubuntu blá blá blá
<Cesar_Augusto> hm
<Kazenin> algo como
<Cesar_Augusto> hum****
<Kazenin> cd /media/Ubuntu\ 10.04.1\ LTS\ i386/
<Cesar_Augusto> eu não estou no ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto> estou no 7 aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> só estou com o ubuntu na VM
<Cesar_Augusto> vm = virtual machine
<Kazenin> aí roda o comando
<Kazenin> md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v `A soma coincide$`
<Kazenin> aaah tá
<Kazenin> mas grava em baixa velocidade
<Kazenin> 4x
<Kazenin> que raramente dá erro
<Cesar_Augusto> eu gravo sempre em 8x
<Cesar_Augusto> mas é disto que eu falei antes
<Cesar_Augusto> não pode dar erro em 8x
<Cesar_Augusto> tudo gravo em 8x
<Cesar_Augusto> mesmo mostrando 16x aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> por exatamente isto
<Cesar_Augusto> evitar erros
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo acho que vou gravar de novo o 12.10 para testar
<Cesar_Augusto> em 4x
<Cesar_Augusto> mas sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo vou instalaro 7 agora no mesmo pc
<Cesar_Augusto> com o mesmo driver
<Cesar_Augusto> e não vai dar problema
<Cesar_Augusto> sente só
<Kazenin> pois é
<Kazenin> faz iso
<Kazenin> isso*
<Cesar_Augusto> prono , mandei instalar
<Cesar_Augusto> sim , vou ter que fazer
<Kazenin> e testa aí depois dá um retorno
<Cesar_Augusto> unica coisa que não fiz foi isto
<Cesar_Augusto> vou fazer agora
<Cesar_Augusto> tive até que colocar uma placa de video AGP no bagulho uaheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> pois a maravilha do ubuntu 12.10 não detectava direito o video onboard da bicheira
<Cesar_Augusto> kkkkkkk
<Kazenin> AGP ?
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Kazenin> máquina antiga então
<Cesar_Augusto> este pc que estou usando ali para instalar
<Cesar_Augusto> é um pouco mais velho
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> sim sim Kazenin a máquina é mais antiga
<Cesar_Augusto> mas como eu disse
<Cesar_Augusto> não tem lógica funcionar o XP , o 7
<Cesar_Augusto> e o ubuntu  não funcionar
<Cesar_Augusto> fala sério
<Cesar_Augusto> nego quer concorrer com o windows , assim
<Cesar_Augusto> fora que está interface nova é uma bosta
<Cesar_Augusto> não gosta
<Cesar_Augusto> quero instalar
<Cesar_Augusto> para exatamente avaliar ela melhor e ver como mudar
<Cesar_Augusto> este tal de unity , acho muito pestiado
<Cesar_Augusto> tanto que tenho o MINT aqui baixado e gravado também, pois quero ver como ele fica num pc real
<Cesar_Augusto> assim que ele instalar ... já que a porcaria do mint , também não instalou
<Kazenin> faz o mesmo com o mint
<Kazenin> grava em baixa velocidade
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> vamos ver , vou esperar o 7 instalar para ver se ocorre qualquer erro com ele , neste pc
<Kazenin> ou então
<Kazenin> pra não queimar mídia
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Kazenin> se tiver um pendrive de 8GB vazio, usa ele
<Cesar_Augusto> eu estou pensando em fazer um live mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo pendrive
<Cesar_Augusto> pois assim talvez funcione
<Cesar_Augusto> alias , vou amndar fazer isto primeiro
<Cesar_Augusto> para fins de teste
<Cesar_Augusto> bem lembrado
<Kazenin> faz tempo que eu não gravo dvd
<Cesar_Augusto> tinha esquecido , ia fazer ontem e depois esqueci
<Kazenin> só uso pendrive/memory card
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> bem melhor que CD/DVD
<Kazenin> mais rápido
<Cesar_Augusto> exato
<Kazenin> cd/dvd é coisa do kapeta
<Cesar_Augusto> pior que é mesmo meu
<Cesar_Augusto> CD/DVD lembro bem que achavamos
<Cesar_Augusto> quando tinha as porra dos disquete
<Kazenin> a qualidade caiu com o preço
<Cesar_Augusto> quando saimos do disquete , achavamos a melhor coisa do mundo
<Kazenin> 50 centavos um cd
<Cesar_Augusto> mas hoje  , já acho a mesma coisa que achava dos disquetes auheuahe
<BrzJuniorr> Kazenin, voltou o gerenciador de janelas. Obrigado
<Kazenin> 1 real um dvd
<Cesar_Augusto> BrzJuniorr:  show :D
<Kazenin> BrzJuniorr, massa, dá joinha aí
<Kazenin> =D
<BrzJuniorr> Agora, tem um problema que ele tá travado
<BrzJuniorr> Kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> auehahuehae
<Kazenin> defina "travado"
<Cesar_Augusto> o ubuntu ou melhor
<BrzJuniorr> Fui apenas abrir o navegador e travou
<Cesar_Augusto> a equipe da canonical , tem que focar nestes tipos de problemas ... que o pessoal tem
<Cesar_Augusto> de travar , deletar , deinstalar arquivos ....
<BrzJuniorr> Clicoem qualquer lugar, e nenhuma resposta
<Kazenin> mas tá carregando?
<Cesar_Augusto> para tipo , fazer com que seja mais simpleso pessoal recuperar os sistema , quando a gente erra em algo simples
<Kazenin> o led do HD tá piscando, algo assim ?
<Cesar_Augusto> desliga e liga de novo BrzJuniorr
<Cesar_Augusto> o pc
<BrzJuniorr> N, já carregou o ubuntu. E eu consigo acessar o ctrl+ alt+ f1
<Cesar_Augusto> reinstala o navegador
<Kazenin> Cesar_Augusto, o sistema é tão complexo que seria praticamente impossível criar algo nesse sentido, várias situações podem acontecer
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  sim ... mas se tem algum sistema com está possibilidade é o linux meu
<Cesar_Augusto> por isto me irrito , pois mexer na interface(esqueci o nome do treco)
<Cesar_Augusto> é algo ou era +- desnecessário .... isto seria muito melhor para todos
<Cesar_Augusto> windows 7 sendo instalado sem problema algum
<Kazenin> o grande lance é o seguinte
<Cesar_Augusto> pode ser algum problema com este kernel novo do linux
<Kazenin> Windows nasceu desktop e transformaram em servidor
<Cesar_Augusto> pode ser que não  tenha compatibilidade com este meu hardware antigo , droga :(
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  sim
<Kazenin> Linux nasceu servidor e querem transformar em desktop
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  o que ao meu ver é  ou deveria ser mais simples
<Cesar_Augusto> mas eu vejo como o unico problema o próprio pessoal que desenvolve
<Cesar_Augusto> sendo muito cabeça dura
<Kazenin> cabeça dura ?
<Kazenin> como assim ?
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo o linux tem em vários aspectos hoje em dia ... quase a mesma segurança do windows ... pois muito dos problemas de segurança hoje são culpa dos usuário bisonhos que abrem os arquivos e excutam tudo
<Cesar_Augusto> e tipo este unity
<Cesar_Augusto> eu achei retardado , assim como este windows8
<Cesar_Augusto> achei os 2 anti-práticos
<Cesar_Augusto> MAS
<Cesar_Augusto> o unity eu posso tirar :D
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo menos isto :D
<Kazenin> esse lance do unity foi pensando na interface mobile
<Kazenin> não foi na desktop
<Cesar_Augusto> sim Kazenin exato :D
<BrzJuniorr> É, parece que voltou ao normal galera. Muito obrigado
<Cesar_Augusto> win8 também auhuehae
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  sim sim ... mas como eu disse pelo menos podemos tirar e mudar :D
<Cesar_Augusto> BrzJuniorr:  :)
<Kazenin> sim, certeza
<Cesar_Augusto> win7 87%
<Kazenin> essa devassidão de interfaces permite isso
<Cesar_Augusto> nem um erro até agora
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  sim
<Cesar_Augusto> tanto que temos o mint ai agora
<Cesar_Augusto> na frente
<Cesar_Augusto> eu prefiro a interface do mint , pelo que vi
<Cesar_Augusto> apesar de não ter usado ele ainda
<Kazenin> é o gnome 2
<Cesar_Augusto> ela parece com o estilo do xp , 7
<Kazenin> só que um fork
<Cesar_Augusto> melhor ainda
<Cesar_Augusto> show de bola
<Cesar_Augusto> eu achava o gnome tri bom
<Cesar_Augusto> até falei para os guris aqui estes dias
<Cesar_Augusto> o ubuntu tinha uma interface muito mais prática até que o windows xp e o 7
<Cesar_Augusto> não sei porque mudaram isto para desktop , achei este um erro
<Kazenin> ó o cara, é gaúcho tchê
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo que fizessem este unity com outro nome UUbuntu
<Cesar_Augusto> ou coisa lá
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  sim :)
<Cesar_Augusto> kkkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> bah estou louco para mexer no linux auheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> que saco , vou fazer o pendrive com o linux
<Cesar_Augusto> :D
<Kazenin> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto> é usar pela VM é chato
<Cesar_Augusto> queria usar na máquina real
<Cesar_Augusto> windows 7 parou no 86%
<Cesar_Augusto> vamos ver
<Cesar_Augusto> se tem algum bug no pc agora descubro
<Kazenin> "bug no pc"é  legal
<Kazenin> ahosohaousoa
<Cesar_Augusto> assim já pego e testo as outras placa mães que tenho perdidas aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> pois tenho umas 6 placa mães perdidas aqui
<Kazenin> vigi
<Kazenin> isso é doença
<Kazenin> se livra disso
<Cesar_Augusto> kkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> fora fonte da gurizada que compra umas fontes parrudas novas
<Cesar_Augusto> de tipo 700W reais uaheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> dai as de 600W real ficam aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> olha
<Cesar_Augusto> estou achando que é bug no pc
<Cesar_Augusto> :D \m/
<Cesar_Augusto> demorando demais
<CyL> Cesar_Augusto: de onde vc é?
<Kazenin> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto> CyL:  Rio Grande do Sul
<CyL> Cesar_Augusto: Qual cidade?
<Cesar_Augusto> cachoeira do sul
<CyL> Ah, ok
<CyL> Eu moro em Poa
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> show :D
<Cesar_Augusto> massa
<Cesar_Augusto> Kazenin:  por enquanto o mesmo problema que apresentou na instalação do ubuntu e do mint
<Cesar_Augusto> ele simplesmente fica lendo e tal ... "aparecendo"
<Cesar_Augusto> ou parecendo que está lendo
<Cesar_Augusto> vou pegar outra placa e trocar
<Kazenin> já gravou o dvd ?
<CyL> Cesar_Augusto: Por acaso vc tem placas sobrando por aí?
<Cesar_Augusto> sobrando
<Cesar_Augusto> placas mãe ?
<CyL> Pelo que eu entendi é isso né?
<CyL> Ou são outras placas?
<Cesar_Augusto> sim tenho umas placas mães .. mas só 1 até onde sei funciona , que era a minha antiga .... as outras não testei  alias uma testei e não funcionava :)
<Cesar_Augusto> vou fazer a barba aqui , daqui a pouco eu respondo qualquer coisa
<Roud-rik> bom dia povo
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download / www.ubuntu-br.org || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz ||
<Denis_> olá bom dia?
<Denis_> tenho um problema com o ubuntu 12.10 e preciso de uma ajuda
<Denis_> fiz atualizações nele instalei programas como wine, java e etc.....só que após eu concluir todas as atualizações percebi que perdi o icone do menu aparencia
<Denis_> e eu nao consigo mudar resolução, mexer na barra do unit e nem mudar plano de fundo
<Denis_> alguem poderia me dar uma luz sobre como posso fazer para recuperar os ícones perdidos dos sub-manus?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<mschon> bom dia SonOfGod
<mschon> SOUL_OF_R00T,
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :) somos todos
<xleandrox> bom dia a todos !
<xleandrox_> olá !
<korda> bom dia
<Rubem> BOm dia
<Denis_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ranger032013> gostaria de instalar o UBUNTU ultima versao no meu OSx Mountain Lion (mac)
<ranger032013> de qual site posso baixar? existe uma versao so para Mac?
<Rubem> Pesquise VirtualBox
<ranger032013> Ok, Rubem
<Isoton> e ai galera, to com 1 problema, comecei a usar o usar o ubuntu recentemente, na versão 12.10, e estava usando normalmente, até que hoje vi que a opção de aparencia SUMIU
<Isoton> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Isoton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108706
<Isoton> QUem estiver com o mesmo problema que eu, consegui resolver com isso
<Isoton> :)
<Isoton> Abraço
<ptl> hmmm
<felquiz> Boa tarde, geral!
<felquiz> Tenho um pc, com Windows + Ubuntu
<felquiz> quero passar só para UBUNTU
<felquiz> mas.. tenho 2 partições criadas que é uma BACKUP e outra WINDOWS
<felquiz> qual configuração que usaria para não perder essa HD BACKUP
<felquiz> e limpar o resto total tirando, a PARTICAO UBUNTU + WINDOWS (deixando uma só ) e continuando com a outra tranquilho para visualizacao no ubuntu?
<felquiz> não sei se fui claro?
<felquiz> consigo fazer isso na instalacao do ubuntu? como vou localizar essa HD de Backup ? para não apagar ela?... alguem?
<maurosr> felquiz: tem como se vc souber qual partição é qual... tipo na pior das hipoteses pelo tamanho dela... na hora de escolher particionamento faz manual, a partição de backup que vc quer manter vc *nao* formata e só seta o ponto de montagem, tipo sei lá /home/feliquiz/backup
<maurosr> a outra vc formata e seta como / ai o ubuntu vai ser instalado nela e o windows estará morto
<felquiz> poutz.. que medo! hahaha
<felquiz> como eu seto o ponto de montagem? é na própria parte de fazer as partições manuais na instalação?
<maurosr> felquiz: seleciona a partição, clica em change (se o botao nao mudou de nome) ai vai abrir uma janelinha, um dos items é Mount Point
<maurosr> felquiz: dá uma olhada aqui http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/step-by-step-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-11-10.172128/
<maurosr> apesar de ser do ubuntu 11 tem a screenshot das telas
<maurosr> vai te ajudar
<felquiz> estava copiando
<felquiz> os arquivos do C: para o D: Backup e deu travou a copia. agora quando tento abrir a HD C: esta aparecendo:
<felquiz> Nao foi possivel exibir o conteudo da pasta.
<felquiz> Desculpe, nao foi possivel exebir todo o conteudo de "" Ponto final de transporte nao esta conetcdo
<maurosr> de windows já nao manjo, sorry =/... nem sei pq pode ter dado isso
<felquiz> estou no ubuntu
<felquiz> vou reinicar pra testar
<felquiz> marurosr muito obrigado pela ajuda
<felquiz> já volto rs
<felquiz> voltamos!
<felquiz> agora voltou a fufa a hd
<felquiz> deixa eu fazer o backup e já vou testar a instalação
<thenoob> Boa tarde!
<Ricardo_> Boa Tarde
<Ricardo_> tenho Notebook Samsung, quero instalar Ubuntu nele
<Ricardo_> o mesmo veio com Windows 8
<Ricardo_> vi foruns falando que o Kernel do linux danifica uefi do notebook
<hggdh> Ricardo_: havia (n~ao acompanhei até o fim) um problema com Samsungs que tijolava a máquina ao se tentar installar Linux
<hggdh> única opção era enviar a máquina de volta so suporte da Samsung
<Ricardo_> vou instalar aki pra testar
<Ricardo_> ainda saca
<Ricardo_> quero ve se alguem teve algum problema mesmo
<hggdh> <shrug/>. Eu sugiro uma pesquiva no Google antes de instalar
<Ricardo_> ok
<hggdh> Ricardo_: dois colegas meus tiveram. Mas, francamente, não me lembro dos modelos
<Ricardo_> meu professor instalou no netbook dele
<Ricardo_> vou tirar algumas duvidas com ele
<Ricardo_> porque ele prefessor de SO
<Ricardo_> professor*
<Ricardo_> mas muito obrigado ai
<Ricardo_> acabei de achar aki, solução do problema https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cris_> oo
<Spiga> tirem uma duvida.. UEFI em PC nao existe?
<rafaelsoaresbr> uma vez instalei o ubuntu no modo uefi e até aparece a opção Ubuntu UEFI quando eu pressiono F8 na BIOS para escolher o disco de boot (mesmo tendo apagado o disco e usado MBR)
<Spiga> e tudo generico para poder funcionar.
<rafaelsoaresbr> acho que só é necessário se você tiver um HD gigante
<hggdh> Ricardo_: de facto, é o Toshiba que foi afetado --
<hggdh> http://www.zdnet.com/linux-on-windows-8-pcs-some-progress-but-still-a-nuisance-7000010697/
<hggdh> não, o Samsung também -- http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/01/30/1426255/linux-booting-via-uefi-can-brick-samsung-notebooks
<pedor> oi, boa tarde, instalei o kubuntu 12.10 só que por algum motivo ele fica mudando o horário, sempre 3 horas para frente
<Spiga> cheque se a localidade
<Spiga> do ubuntu.. pode estar errada e quando ele atualiza via net... confere o horario.
<pedor> a localidade está são paulo
<pedor> se eu peço para configurar automaticamente dá um erro
<Spiga> faz um upgrade.
<pedor> como?
<Spiga> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Spiga> sudo apt-get update depois sudo apt-get upgrade
<Spiga> update para atualizar a lista de repositorio.
<Spiga> e depois para fazer o upgrade
<pedor> perai, vou ter que reiniciar
<felquiz> boa tarde!
<felquiz> minha maquina é 64bit + estou em duvida se coloco o ubuntu 64 ou 32 por  questão de contabilidade de programas.. o que aconselham ?
<hggdh> felquiz: depende dos programas que queres usar. Eu uso 64bits faz tempo
<pedor> Spiga: é.. não deu crto... ele já reiniciou com o horário errado
<Spiga> pedor, checou horario na bios do seu PC>
<hggdh> e, nos Ubuntus actuais, multi-arch deveria ser activado na instalação de aplicativos 32bits
<Spiga> felquiz, pode usar o 64 ... ja ta muito bom as compatibilidades.
<pedor> na bios também está errado,eu tinha concertado, mas pelo visto não deu certo
<felquiz> hggdh: programas de edição grafica e multimida linux
<hggdh> felquiz: programas disponibilizados via apt-get?
<felquiz> sim
<hggdh> felquiz: nos repositórios oficiais? Se sim, não há problema
<felquiz> creio que a maioria de edição é por apt-get não? opensource
<felquiz> estou migrando, tenho uma pequena empresa de criação, e sempre trabalhei com pacotes adobe. Cansei dessa vida de pirataria, e quero trabalhar com arte + liberdade! opensource!
<hggdh> os programas em 32 bits dos repositórios individuais irão carregar os pre-requisitos
<felquiz> então será 64!
<hggdh> :-)
<felquiz> obrigado hggdh
<hggdh> benvindo
<felquiz> thx!
<felquiz> hggdh kk cheguei na instalacao fiz refiz e voltei pra traz!
<felquiz> Quando vou particionar minhas partições, a do wiindows é a primeira, excluo uma de 150 mb windows loader, excluo a primaria do windows, pronto, ai tenho depois a particao do backup, mas.. depois tenho a particao que esta instalado o atual ubuntu
<felquiz> quero apagar e juntar todas em uma só, mas, como ela esta depois da particao de backup nao consigo =/ oque eu faço?
<hugoinfo93> oieee alguem ae pra me ajudar ?
<hugoinfo93> vnc no linux qe eu possa acessar pcs com plataforma windows tbm !
<hugoinfo93> aff
<hugoinfo93> aquiee eh complicado
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> porque complicado.?
<Spiga> lol
<felquiz> XD
<felquiz> Na hd que esta com os arquivos Backup, eu mecho na hora da instalacao tipo, coloco pra ela montar em /backup ou tenho que colocar ela como ext4 ou ntfs ( que já esta ) algo assim? ou é só deixar ela la que vou conseguir ver depois?
<Spiga> olha nao tem problema
<Spiga> vc pode colocar para montar depois.
<Spiga> ou vc pode selecionar a partição e setar alguma pasta para ela
<Spiga> em expecifico ..
<Spiga> pois se vc deixar o ubuntu setar a pasta... automatico... vai ter problemas na hora de compartilhar a partição de backup.
<Spiga> pois o ubuntu cria um link muito doido... que da problema com samba
<Spiga> tipo assim. /media/hudaid-3123hvgg312-11233j
<Spiga> essa e minha particação...
<envoyed> Alguém conhece alguma solução profissional de gerenciamento do Squid?
<Spiga> terminal.
<Spiga> squid.conf
<felquiz> massa
<felquiz> muito obrigado Spiga
<felquiz> mas, pra colocar pra montar preciso especificar oq vai ser a particao, ext4, ntfs etc... deixo ntfs mesmo?
<felquiz> nao vou perder os arquivos que estao dentro ?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> se ja tiver criada
<Spiga> se tiver criada nao tem como vc alterar ela
<Spiga> e so selecionar e escolher o ponto de montagem.
<envoyed> Spiga: bela resposta a sua...
<Spiga> oloco.
<Spiga> envoyed, e que sempre usei o terminal para gerenciar o squid.
<Spiga> costume.
<AldoRaine> envoyed, vc pode usar o webmin
<AldoRaine> mas assim como o Spiga pra mim é mais natural usar a CLI mesmo
<AldoRaine> mas o webmin tem módulos para o Squid e o Squidguard
<AldoRaine> eu inclusive uso ele
<envoyed> AldoRaine: Estava testando ele agora há pouco, mas preciso de uma solução de gerenciamento de usuários e grupos.
<AldoRaine> não pra configurar
<AldoRaine> mas pra administrar apenas
<envoyed> AldoRaine: Ele é mais baixo nível.
<AldoRaine> ah tá
<AldoRaine> vc faz o filtro de conteúdo exclusivamente com o Squid né?
<envoyed> Sim.
<AldoRaine> eu não gosto, pq qdo se cria muitas ACLs já fica mto escroto manter
<AldoRaine> eu deixo ele enxuto e faço o filtro pelo SquidGuard
<envoyed> AldoRaine: Eu desenvolvi uma solução que gerencia usuários e grupos no MySQL, mas como não vou dar continuidade no desenvolvimento gostaria de encontrar uma pronta com várias funções.
<AldoRaine> show
<AldoRaine> bem, vou insistir que pra mim pelo menos, uma solução completa é a dupla Squid + squidGuard
<envoyed> AldoRaine: Estou buscando algo bem userfriendly, pois será utilizado por pessoas sem conhecimento técnico.
<envoyed> Mas tranquilo, AldoRaine. Obrigado pela ajuda.
<AldoRaine> envoyed, maravilha
<AldoRaine> nesses casos
<AldoRaine> como quem administra na maioria das vezes são pessoas com esse perfil
<AldoRaine> eu faço o seguinte
<AldoRaine> uso um sistema de autenticação externo
<AldoRaine> AD
<AldoRaine> coloco o servidor no domínio e faço as alterações devidas
<AldoRaine> só que até hoje o que eu não consegui foi integrar o squidGuard com o AD
<AldoRaine> daí eu uso um parâmetro usado "userlist" no squidGuard e dou as permissões como se fosse um usuário cadastrado no squid
<AldoRaine> bem, mas espero que vc consiga resolver o seu problema
<envoyed> Obrigado, AldoRaine. Até mais.
<CyL> Boa noite a todos
<Rodrigo> alguem sabe informar pq o teclado deixa de funcionar, para voltar so encerrando a sessão ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rodrigo, teclado usb?
<Rodrigo> do notebook
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rodrigo, ele pára de funcionar aleatoriamente? vê se consegue descobrir um comportamento padrão.
<Rodrigo> rafaelsoaresbr, quando estou jogando algum jogo em flash
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rodrigo, ou fica de olho no Log do sistema. é uma forma de tentar descobrir a causa.
<Rodrigo> rafaelsoaresbr, rsrs falou ingles agora pois nao sei sou iniciante no linux
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rodrigo, abre o aplicativo Log do sistema e assim que o teclado parar verifica as últimas mensagens
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rodrigo, tipo, "serial port closed" "disconnect, device"
<rafaelsoaresbr> coisas desse tipo
<Rodrigo> rafaelsoaresbr, ok vou verificar como fazer isso e assim que ocorrer entro em contato
<niltonvasques> Pessoal
<niltonvasques> eu não tenho onde fica o arquivo .bash_aliases?
<niltonvasques> eu não tenho esse arquivo na home*
<AldoRaine> pode criar então
<AldoRaine> =D
<niltonvasques> na home msmo né?
<AldoRaine> sim
<Fulano> touch .bash_aliases
<thenoob> Boa noite! Alguém pode me ajudar?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<AldoRaine> OPA
<AldoRaine> opa
<AldoRaine> perguntem
<AldoRaine> não peçam pra perguntar
<AldoRaine> =D
<paladinn> thenoob, opa todos
<thenoob> Como desenvolver aplicativos para Ubuntu/Linux Mint?
<thenoob> qual a linguagem de programação usada? Vala, C#, C++??
<paladinn> a internet responde isso
<paladinn> começa aqui
<paladinn> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software
<paladinn> thenoob, tem diversas e variadas linguagens de programação, mas as principais são c , assembly
<paladinn> python, perl
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo eu acho que se quiser aprender linguagens, o C é a melhor opçao para iniciante
<thenoob> wikipedia? qual é?!? não sou um noob --' (apesar do nome)[
<thenoob> eu já programo em HTML5, CSS3, PHP/MySQL, JavaScript, C#, Vala, Python e Pascal!
<thenoob> trabalho com desenvolvimento web
<thenoob> e desenvolvia aplicativos para o Windows
<RodrigO23> eu tmb, estou iniciando thenoob
<thenoob> mais eu decidi largar Bill Gates e vim pro pinguin
<williamAmaral> alguem ai?
<paladinn> thenoob, cara, pelo nivel da sua pergunta
<thenoob> você poderia mandar um link de um exemplo sei lá só pra eu ter uma base para começar!
<paladinn> 0o
<paladinn> <thenoob> eu já programo em HTML5, CSS3, PHP/MySQL, JavaScript, C#, Vala, Python e Pascal
<thenoob> eu me viro com o resto, aprendo rápido
<RodrigO23> poxa conheço muitas pessoas que largaram gates e fora pra maça
<paladinn> o que te leva a pensar que seus programas não rodam em linux tb ?
<thenoob> hum to sem dinheiro
<thenoob> pra maçã no momento
<thenoob> kk
<thenoob> não sei como disse antes, sou novo no linux
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-19
<thenoob> testei 8 distros antes de vim parar no Linux Mint
<thenoob> e a pior distro que eu vi foi o Ubuntu
<thenoob> aquilo me enche o saco
<thenoob> kk
<williamAmaral> 1
<RodrigO23> kkkk eu jah acho o ubuntu muito bom
<thenoob> e olhe que eu tentei usar o ubuntu viu? eu tentei usar o ubuntu 12.10, 12.04 LTS, 9.10, 10.04
<thenoob> não gostei de nem uma versão
<thenoob> tentei até o Xubuntu
<thenoob> ele é bem melhor
<thenoob> usa XFCE
<RodrigO23> qual config da maquina
<thenoob> mais até agora eu me "identifiquei" mais com o Mint
<RodrigO23> ehh acho que é a distro que escolhe voce
<thenoob> Processador: Intel Atom D425 1.8 GHz (2 T)
<thenoob> Memória RAM: 4 GB DDR3
<thenoob> to sem placa de video
<RodrigO23> eu uso ubuntu 12.10 64 bits num Core 2 duo e 2 gb de ram
<thenoob> hum
<thenoob> só não fiquei com o ubuntu por que nem uma versão
<thenoob> pega no meu monito
<thenoob> Oops! Monitor!
<thenoob> tentei mudar a resolução para 1368x768
<thenoob> mais ele só fica em 1024x768
<RodrigO23> Cara eu não sou de instalar a distro e ficar fuçando depois
<RodrigO23> tah ligado
<thenoob> --'
<thenoob> vc é um noob então
<RodrigO23> so quero saber da parada funcionado
<thenoob> "parada" o que você quis dizer com isso?!?
<thenoob> está se referindo a distro?
<RodrigO23> teoricamente não, mas eu não procuro chifre em cabeça de cavalo...kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> aham
<williamAmaral> lk
<thenoob> "chifre", "cavalo"?
<RodrigO23> eu quero instalar o SO e esquecer os problemas de travamento
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<thenoob> tá maluco ou o que?
<thenoob> kkkk
<thenoob> não esquenta só estou zoando a sua cara! :D
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<thenoob> mais então, alguém aqui sabe me responder?!?
<williamAmaral> qual é a pergunta?
<thenoob> estou querendo desenvolver uma merda de software para a droga do Mint estou com a ideia na cabeça mais não sei como coloca em prática! --'
<williamAmaral> e qual é a ideia?
<thenoob> não é da sua conta! me fale como desenvolver um software que te mando o link dele depois de pronto!
<thenoob> :D
<williamAmaral> é facil, aprenda e desenvolva
<thenoob> ínbecil, e o que eu acabei de perguntar?
<ubuntero> thenoob, mantenha um bom nível de conversa
<thenoob> ubuntero, Sorry!
<thenoob> quer saber? esquece! eu me viro. :)
<williamAmaral> cara... é iMbecil não iNbecil, acho melhor aprende primeiro o portugues
<thenoob> Obrigado pela ajuda de todos! :D
<paladinn> :D
<thenoob> williamAmaral, Obrigado por indicar meu erro de Português! vou procurar melhorar minha gramatica! :D
<williamAmaral> não por isso
<williamAmaral> alou
<williamAmaral> tem alguem ai?
<thenoob> É permitido a divulgação de link (sem flood) nesse canal?
<williamAmaral> pior que eu não sei... to começando hoje :p
<ubuntero> assuntos relacionados ao ubuntu sim
<thenoob> não importa, quem estiver precisando de um programador estou a disposição! :D (http://www.ejweb.com.br/)
<thenoob> ubuntero, Sorry again!
<thenoob> ubuntero, Você é Op nesse canal?
<ubuntero> não
<thenoob> O dono desse canal é um tal de "MarioMeyer"
<thenoob> Registered : Oct 20 20:58:47 2004 (8 years, 21 weeks, 4 days, 03:18:51 ago)
<thenoob> esse canal tem 8 anos! :@
<Luciano> Boa noite a todos.
<Luciano> Alguém sabe me dizer como faço pra deixar o ubuntu totalmente em português?
<Luciano> O libreoffice tem mta coisa em ingles
<ubuntero> Luciano, digita idioma no dash
<Luciano> ubuntero: dash é o terminal?
<ubuntero> Luciano, abre o "suporte a idiomas" que ele vai te sugerir os pacotes para instalar
<ubuntero> Luciano, pressiona e solda a tecla super(windows) e digita idioma ali
<Luciano> eu mandei o ubuntu instalar atualizações durante a instalação, será que não é o mesmo pacote?
<ubuntero> não, alguns pacotes de idioma não são instalados na atualização
<Luciano> ubuntero: Fiz o que vc falou, ai abriu uma janela com portugues brasil, portugues portugal e english
<Luciano> ubuntero: Mas não acontece nada se eu clicar
<ubuntero> Luciano, qual a versão do ubuntu está usando?
<Luciano> ubuntero: 12.10
<ubuntero> Luciano, estranho, tinha que oferecer para instalar
<Luciano> ubuntero: se eu nao tivesse atualizado na instalação, ele aparecia pra atualizar, não sei nas versoes antigas, mas na nova ele ja atualiza
<ubuntero> Luciano, mas então na linha de comando digita sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-pt-br
<Luciano> ubuntero: ele está em portugues, mas o help por exemplo, está em ingles
<Luciano> ubuntero: é isso mesmo ou vai mudar até o help?
<Rodrigo> boa noite galera!
<Rodrigo> tenho uma maquina digital que compartilha fotos sem fio para face, email e pc pela rede sem fio como posso encontrar um dispositivo na rede ?
<williamAmaral> alou
<Luciano> ubuntero: o firefox está com mtos comandos em ingles
<samurai_black> !ping
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<dholbach> olá!
<dholbach> Parabéns e muito obrigado! http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/03/parabens-e-muito-obrigado/ :)
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<cleber> bom dia
<cleber> instalei o ubuntu em meu not e to com um problema na central de programas (não quer abrir)
<cleber> alguem poderia me dar alguma orientação?
<chm0d-780> dá alguma mensagem de erro?
<cleber> "não foi possível detectar o pacote ou nome do pacote fonte"
<cleber> fala inicialmente que o aplicativo central de programas do ubuntu foi fechado inesperadamente
<chm0d-780> software-center
<chm0d-780> no terminal
<cleber> ja fiz isso tb
<chm0d-780> sudo software-center --enable-lp
<cleber> dai aparece na ultima linha AttributeError 'nonetype' object has no attribute '__contains__'
<cleber> tb não abriu
<Rubem> tem verifcar no log o que ocorreu
<Rubem> cat /var/log/messages | tail
<chm0d-780> cleber, relata o erro que dá no prompt
<cleber> arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado (a partir do comando cat /var/log....)
<chm0d-780> ve se o processo da central de programas roda
<chm0d-780> tenta matar todos os processos referentes a central de sofwares
<cleber> bom, não sei se tem algo a ver com o problema, mas percebi que havia algo de errado depois que adicionei os seguintes comandos:     sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"     sudo apt-get update     sudo apt-get install skype
<cleber> chm0d-780, como eu faço ra matar ester processos
<chm0d-780> usa o 12.04?
<cleber> sim
<chm0d-780> será que é problema com dependências? ç./
<chm0d-780> vai em monitor de sistema para ser mais facil
<chm0d-780> cleber, vai na aba processos
<cleber> certo
<chm0d-780> e no global menu
<chm0d-780> escolha ver e todos processos
<cleber> olha,,muito obrigado pela ajuda, vou ter q ir trabalhar agora, me desculpe por ter tomado seu tempo,,,acho q qdo voltar vou desisntalar e instalar novamente
<Rubem> não precisar
<cleber> abrç e tenha um bom dia
<Rubem> poste seu /etc/apt/soruce.list
<chm0d-780> ok cleber bom trabalho
<chm0d-780> se tiver problemas de dependecias resolve com aptitude
<chm0d-780> cleber, ou sudo apt-get install -f se preferir
<niltonvasques> Pessoal, uso o ubuntu 12.04 e o sistema vez ou trava e nem com reza braba ele volta! Me obrigando a desligar pelo botão power! O que pode está acontecendo?
<fabiomaca1> Buenas!!! galera
<mint> bom dia
<mint> alguem ai poderia me tirar umas duvidas
<sagat> vixi
<sagat> eu tenho um notebook
<sagat> itautec
<sagat> veio com o librix
<sagat> por[em n'ao me adaptei muito com ele
<sagat> prefiro baseados em deb
<sagat> no caso uso ubuntu 12.10
<sagat> mas o fi duma [egua n'ao identificou a webcam
<sagat> oque eu teria fazer para a cam funcionar
<sagat> ja que se eu abrir o cheese por exemplo a cam funciona normal
<omelete> ?
<Kazenin-> se o cheese exibiu a imagem então a camera está funcionando
<Kazenin-> ou estou ficando maluco?
<omelete> rapa etendi tb ñ
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Kazenin-> bom dia
<sagat> certo mas eu me inscrevi para faer um video conferencia [e  um curso
<sagat> e ai a cam n'ao abr
<sagat> pq ser[a
<sagat> o notebook veio com o librix
<sagat> eu tirei e coloquei ubuntu
<sagat> 12.10
<sagat> Omelete > mas por exemplo no amsn n'ao abre a cam
<sagat> por exemplo
<sagat> emesene n'ao
<sagat> kopete
<sagat> s[o no cheese
<sagat> alguem tem alguma dica para que eu possa fazer
<sagat> no google diz
<sagat> para eu dar um lsusb
<sagat> mas eu fa;o isso mesmo nao sendo usb nao entendi
<Kazenin-> posta a saída do comando no pastebin.com
<Kazenin-> e cola o link que ele gerar aqui
<Kazenin-> sagat, já tentou testar a camera pelo skype ?
<mint_> n'ao
<mint_> skype nao
<mint_> como funciona esse pastebin
<Kazenin-> vc posta o código lá
<Kazenin-> saída de comandos, etc
<Cassio> oi
<Cassio> como eu mudo o idioma do SO?
<Guest41794> como mudo o idioma do SO?
<Guest41794> veio em ingles
<tiagoscd> Guest34093: bom dia
<Guest41794> alguem sabe como mudar o idioma do ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> precisa abrir as Configurações do sistema
<Guest41794> onde isso está?
<tiagoscd> lá dentro tem a opção Suporte a idiomas
<tiagoscd> tem uma engrenagem no canto superior direito
<tiagoscd> provavelmente vai estar como System Settings
<Guest41794> ah tah
<Guest41794> vou tentar
<tiagoscd> aí na janela que abrir clica em Language Support
<Guest41794> hmm
<tiagoscd> e depois só clicar em Install/remove languages e cadastrar o Português do Brasil (Brazilian portuguese)
<Guest41794> ok
<Guest41794> vou abrir o ubuntu aki e tentar
<Guest41794> obrigado!
<tiagoscd> e na próxima vez que for perguntar, não precisa ficar repetindo a pergunta várias vezes, uma vez basta :)
<Guest41794> desculpe, é que eu achei q vc tinha entrado akele momento no chat, por isso perguntei uma segunda vez
<tiagoscd> sem problemas
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<Rubem> Sistema LVM Suporta raid ?
<hggdh> k4gwsp7a
<hggdh> heh
<dholbach> bom dia hggdh
<hggdh> hey dholbach, bom dia!
<dholbach> como vai?
<hggdh> vou bem. Vejo que estás a aprender Portugues :-)
<dholbach> hum hum err ... hum ... :-)
<dholbach> unfortunately duolingo decides to teach you lots of ... other useful ... stuff first
<hggdh> :-)
<dholbach> like "the lion writes letters"
<dholbach> so
<dholbach> I guess I'll come back some other time again ;-)
<dholbach> just came here initially to say:
<dholbach> Parabéns e muito obrigado! http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/03/parabens-e-muito-obrigado/ :)
<dholbach> :)
<hggdh> dholbach: cool!
<hggdh> dholbach: thank you, my friend
<sistematico> dholbach, Packaging Guide is a awesome job, thank you.
<dholbach> não é nada, meu amigo :)
<dholbach> sistematico, lots of people worked very hard on the translation - thank them! :)
<dholbach> you can see them all at the bottom of https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/pt_BR/+translate
<hggdh> dholbach: I will try to get them to see it. tiagoscd ^^
<Cesar_Augusto1> qual é o comando para iniciar o servidor grafico do ubuntu pelo terminal
<Cesar_Augusto1> que não lembro mais
<Cesar_Augusto1> ?
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto1: sudo start lightdm
<Cesar_Augusto1> hum
<Cesar_Augusto1> mudou
<Cesar_Augusto1> antes era sudo start x né ?
<sistematico> startx é outra coisa.
<Cesar_Augusto1> eu instalei o ubuntu via o minimal install
<sistematico> startx inicia o X, start lightdm inicia o LightDM.
<Cesar_Augusto1> sim
<Cesar_Augusto1> achei
<Cesar_Augusto1> que fosse
<tiagoscd> hey dholbach hggdh sistematico :)
<sistematico> Olá!
<sistematico> tiagoscd, Tudo bom?
<dholbach> :-D
<tiagoscd> sistematico: tudo certo e contigo?
<sistematico> Bem.
<tiagoscd> dholbach: enviei um e-mail para você hoje pela manhã :D
<dholbach> tiagoscd, sim sim :)
<sistematico> tiagoscd, Temos uma celebridade no canal hoje!
<tiagoscd> sistematico: pois é, hehe
<Cesar_Augusto1> o inferno
<Cesar_Augusto1> como instalo a porcaria do unity pelo terminal
<Cesar_Augusto1> onde acho está info ?
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto1: 'sudo apt-get install unity'?
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto1: se queres tudo, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Cesar_Augusto1> mas não
<Cesar_Augusto1> perai vou testar de novo
<Cesar_Augusto1> diz impossivel encontrar pacote ubuntu-desktop
<Cesar_Augusto1> o saco
<Cesar_Augusto1> eu instalei via minimal install
<Cesar_Augusto1> pois pelo livecd está porcaria não ia
<Cesar_Augusto1> que saco auehuaheuae
<Cesar_Augusto1> o bagulho chato kkkk
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto1: rodaste um 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Cesar_Augusto1> hum
<Cesar_Augusto1> acho que sim
<Cesar_Augusto1> vou verificar
<Cesar_Augusto1> vamos
<Cesar_Augusto1> está atualizando
<Cesar_Augusto1> pelo visto não tinha rodado ele
<Cesar_Augusto1> pronto terminou
<hggdh> tente de novo o install no ubuntu-desktop
<Cesar_Augusto1> vou instalar o gnome
<Cesar_Augusto1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<Cesar_Augusto1> vamos ver se assim funciona o ambiente gráfico
<Cesar_Augusto1> e me torna a vida mais facil
<hggdh> ok
<Cesar_Augusto1> hggdh:  assim que terminar e eu lembrar uahuhae
<hggdh> :-)
<Cesar_Augusto1> eu te digo se funcionou :)
<Cesar_Augusto1> 1hora terminar kkk
<Cesar_Augusto1> o download
<hggdh> quantos megas?
<Cesar_Augusto1> 511MB acho
<Cesar_Augusto1> é
<Cesar_Augusto1> 511
<hggdh> heh
<Cesar_Augusto1> por isto eu falo que terminal é foda de usar
<Cesar_Augusto1> tem que saber a porra do comando certo
<Cesar_Augusto1> e isto é que dificulta
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto1: linguagem, por favor
<Cesar_Augusto1> não que seja uma coisa de outro mundo
<Cesar_Augusto1> usar o terminal do ubuntu
<kernel> I love it
<Cesar_Augusto1> ou linux ... mas ter que usar o comando certo e / lembrar ele que é f...
<kernel> e quando tem o caractere do espaço
<kernel> que é \ /
<kernel> hehe
<Cesar_Augusto1> kkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto1> bah ai ferra de vez uaueaue
<Cesar_Augusto1> eu lembro que fiquei +- bom nisto depois de usar o ubuntu por 6 meses seguidos SEM windows instala aqui
<Cesar_Augusto1> auheuaheuae
<Cesar_Augusto1> fiquei me virando com ele só para ver se era possivel usar e tal
<Cesar_Augusto1> e possivel era.... mas o problema que trabalho com manutenção do windows dai complica
<Cesar_Augusto1> e também uma coisa que me irritou muito , os bugs em alguns programas do nada ou simplesmente não funcionar direito
<Cesar_Augusto1> como o brasero que queimou muito DVD meu
<Cesar_Augusto1> o editor de video
<Cesar_Augusto1> open shot que no ubuntu 10.04 simplesmente parou de funciona do nada e ninguém sabia o porque uaheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto1> mas agora como consegui um outro pc , vou instalar o ubuntu de novo para poder ver como está sem me preocupar :D
<kernel> vou aprender um pouco de shell script
<kernel> preciso para minha prova
<kernel> ainda bem que só cai algumas instruçoes
<Cesar_Augusto1> hum
<Cesar_Augusto1> comando é complicado , por ter que saber ele todo e tal
<Cesar_Augusto1> fora isto é tranquilo
<kernel> for case until function if
<Cesar_Augusto1> hum
<Cesar_Augusto1> já volto
<Cesar_Augusto1> vou deconectar e reconectar depois que abrir o jogo auheuhae
<kernel> hggdh, ja viu o bug do vlc?
<hggdh> kernel: não, qual é?
<kernel> maxo quando eu abro aqui os rmvb
<kernel> ele fica com o som distorcido
<kernel> com uma chiadeira
<kernel> igual com musicas em wma
<kernel> mais quando abro .avi e .mp3 fica normal
<kernel> pode ser alguma configuração?
<hggdh> soa como problema com plugin
<kernel> poisé foi o que eu pensei
<kernel> com outros programa funciona legal
<kernel> hggdh, onde vejo esse plugins no vlc
<hggdh> kernel: não sei -- eu uso amarok (e meu laptop está em casa)
<kernel> huMM
<hggdh> aqui, agora, estou sob um Windows...
<kernel> ahcei
<kernel> achei
<vitorlobo> kernel, aew malafaia
<vitorlobo> kernel, sempre cheio de problemas ;O
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, o chucrute sumiu mesmo hein
<hggdh> xGrind: ele abusou da boa vontade
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ou mudou de nick
<hggdh> <shrug/> pode ter ocorrido, mas está calmo.
<xGrind> hggdh, ele ta sempre no facebook
<kernel> vitorlobo, fala Joseph Smith
<vitorlobo> kernel, virei mormon agora
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> xGrind: heh. Não uso FB
<kernel> vitorlobo, vou visitar lá brevemente
<kernel> meu patrão é
<xGrind> hggdh, ta cheio de gente dizendo que o Ubuntu 13.04 ta perfeito.
<vitorlobo> kernel, deixa tua mulher saber q poligamia la pode q tu ta lascado
<hggdh> kernel: vais para Slat lake City?
<kernel> hggdh, isso é a sede principal
<kernel> aqui na city tem capela
<hggdh> vitorlobo: poligamia é proibida por lei aqui, não importa a religião
<kernel> tao construindo um templo em Fortaleza
<kernel> vitorlobo, nao tem poligamia cara
<kernel> todos tem sua unica mulher
<vitorlobo> hggdh, vc diz, aí ne?
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> kernel: eu acho que a "sede" é em um lugar perdido no Kentucky (?). Mas SLC é a sede "real". Lá está o maior templo dos LDS
<vitorlobo> kernel, menos joseph smith entao
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sim, aqui :-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  vc é mormon?
<kernel> hggdh, isso.
<kernel> são muitos organizados
<kernel> só uma capela é 5milhoes
<kernel> imagine o templo
<kernel> todos lá trabalham
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não. Nasci debaixo de uma estrela de 6 pontas
<kernel> ninguem fica párado
<kernel> o dono da Dell é mormon
<vitorlobo> hggdh, judaísmo?
<hggdh> sim
<kernel> la só tem Pc dell
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas vc é?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sou o que?
<kernel> hggdh, voce é judeu?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  religioso
<hggdh> vitorlobo: nascido judeu, agnostico/ateu
<kernel> o.O
<vitorlobo> é indeciso
<vitorlobo> kernel, se eles derem pc's da dell para "irmaos" vc me fala
<vitorlobo> kernel,  q até eu viro mormom
<kernel> kkkkk
<hggdh> não, não sou. Não acredito que exista um deus
<hggdh> ou dois, ou mais
<kernel> tu é cara de pau demais
<kernel> hggdh, só porque voce nao vê?
<vitorlobo> kernel, entao trate de se informar logo
<kernel> lol
<hggdh> LOL
<vitorlobo> kernel,  tem de achar as clausulas no livro de mormon de que vender pc pra irmao não pode
<vitorlobo> kernel, ja tem o livro de mormon ai?
<hggdh> kernel: não, não por que não vejo. Mas isto está muito fora do tópico, vamos continuar no #cg-br
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  viu como se faz propaganda rs
<kernel> vitorlobo, vou receber uma xerox
<kernel> depois..
<kernel> ele é member né
<kernel> ele pode
<kernel> esse fulero
<kernel> hggdh, maxo olhei o pllugin
<kernel> ta tudo normal nos outros programas funciona no mesmo plugin
<kernel> Pulseaudio
<kernel> e no vlc da bug
<hggdh> kernel: fale, então, abrir um bug
<vitorlobo> kernel, como vc diz: "maxo"
<vitorlobo> pode ser seu hardware tbm
<vitorlobo> incompatibilidade
<vitorlobo> entao registra isso ai
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> vitorlobo, mais tava tudo normal
<vitorlobo> kernel,  é oq? vlc?
<kernel> ate o kernel 3.5
<kernel> sim
<vitorlobo> kernel,  arch ou ubuntu?
<kernel> poxa eu gosto do vlc porque ele aparece as pastas dos artistas
<kernel> Linux yeshua 3.7.9-comp #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 24 03:36:59 BRT 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vitorlobo> kernel,  vlc é bem completo
<vitorlobo> nao acredito
<vitorlobo> o cara botou o nome do pc
<vitorlobo> yeshua
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<kernel> kkkk
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhahuauhaa
<kernel> hauiehiaueh
<vitorlobo> kernel,  deve ser por isso q n pega virus
<vitorlobo> kernel, aqui ta 3.8
<vitorlobo> o kernel
<kernel> eu baixei o 3.8.3
<kernel> vou compilar hoje mais tarde
<Cesar_Augusto> eita
<Cesar_Augusto> quase terminando de instalar a porcaria aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> 5min
<Cesar_Augusto> vou jogar mais uma missão da campanha Starcraft 2 Hots enquanto isto :P
<kernel> vitorlobo, o seu ele toca wma e reproduz videos .rmvb normal?
<kernel> o meu da uma chiadeira tremenda
<Cesar_Augusto> piss
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: segundo aviso...
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  ??
<Cesar_Augusto> aviso do que ?
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: linguagem
<Cesar_Augusto> que linquagem , bebeu ?
<hggdh> ...
<Cesar_Augusto> pronto , eu resolvo isto facilmente , saindo deste canal
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: não é necessário sair do canal (mas és livre para tal). Basta respeitar as regras do canal.
<vitorlobo> kernel,  aqui ta normal
<vitorlobo> kernel, o meu so ta um pau estranho no microfone
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  que regra ?
<Cesar_Augusto> canal muito infantil
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo amor de deus
<Cesar_Augusto> tu acha que tem algum pia que usa linux aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> meu deus velho
<Cesar_Augusto> regras retardadas
<Cesar_Augusto> fala sério
<vitorlobo> <Cesar_Augusto> tu acha que tem algum pia que usa linux aqui
<vitorlobo> Cesar_Augusto, eu achava q ubuntu era linux
<vitorlobo> ne nao?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Cesar_Augusto> sem comentários
<Cesar_Augusto> tá loco
<Cesar_Augusto> ai ai
<hggdh> bem. Mais um.
<vitorlobo> hggdh, q revolta estranha a desse rapaz
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: eu nunca consegui entender isto
<kernel> garoto mau esse hggdh
<kernel> o.O
<hggdh> kernel: na verdade, não sou...
<vitorlobo> kernel, ele é até sussa..rs
<vitorlobo> kernel, garoto mal é ......um dia quem sabe vc saberá
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pegou aquele trampo la na prefeitura?
<Cesar_Augusto> Tenhamos bom senso não escolhendo palavras que não usaríamos em público sem tomar um puxão de orelha de nossa avó.   kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Cesar_Augusto,  #cg-br e seja feliz em seu linguajar
<xGrind> <Cesar_Augusto> tu acha que tem algum pia que usa linux aqui
<xGrind> ainda nao entendi
<Cesar_Augusto> xGrind:  é que ele acha que tem criança que entra nisto aqui uahehae
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo amor de deus
<hggdh> vamos parar, por favor
<Cesar_Augusto> qual homem fala que nem um viado , nego quer que eu fale que nem um bixona , meu deus né
<elfon> Pessoal, alguem pode me passar um lik da libmfp.so? Tô precisando baixar
<Cesar_Augusto> olha ai
<Cesar_Augusto> kkkk
<xGrind> elfon, no pkgs.org nao tem?
<elfon> xGrind, tô precisando de um link....pra baixar o arquivo rpm ou deb pra converter depois
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o Cesar_Augusto n iria suportar o creto..prevejo
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ia dar briga
<xGrind> elfon, qual distro?
<elfon> opensuse
<elfon> mas pode ser um deb mesmo
<xGrind> elfon, qual versao do opensuse?
<elfon> 12.3
<elfon> xGrind, a essa altura não tô muito preocupado com a versão...rsrs
<xGrind> elfon, é q vc baixa o pacote da distro mesmo
<hggdh> =x
<elfon> xGrind, ok...mas não tem nos repositórios
<xGrind> elfon, http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=libmpf
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: bastou?
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  hum ?
<Cesar_Augusto> o droga
<Cesar_Augusto> desculpa
<Cesar_Augusto> mudou sem querer
<Cesar_Augusto> perai
<Cesar_Augusto> que diabo , perai
<Cesar_Augusto> o saco ,estava testando aqui perai deixa eu tirar isto
<Cesar_Augusto> o apelido aparece aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> o saco
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  me desculpa ai , não lembrava que estava porcaria no pidgin mostraria aqui no canal
<Cesar_Augusto> falando sério mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto> o droga
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: tudo bem
<Cesar_Augusto> há , o que eu quero mudar é o nome real, e não o apelido
<Cesar_Augusto> por isto
<Cesar_Augusto> eu acho que vou sair de todos os canais para testar o nome real kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> pois senão capaz de aparecer aqui e nos outros :D
<Cesar_Augusto> achei :D
<Cesar_Augusto> em avançado
<Cesar_Augusto> já volto , vou desconectar dos canais para não aparecer nada por via das duvidas
<Cesar_Augusto> agora sim :D
<Cesar_Augusto> eita maravilha de ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto> nao instalou auhuhae o gnome kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> bom
<Cesar_Augusto> muito bom
<Cesar_Augusto> ai ai ai
<Cesar_Augusto> meu deus
<Cesar_Augusto> fala sério
<vitorlobo> Cesar_Augusto,  usa xchat rapaz
<vitorlobo> rs
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<Cesar_Augusto> vitorlobo:  não
<vitorlobo> Cesar_Augusto, entao não usa
<Cesar_Augusto> eu uso o pidgin para o facebook , google , msn irc
<Cesar_Augusto> só se ele tiver tudo isto vitorlobo
<Cesar_Augusto> eu gosto de centralizar tudo auhuehae
<vitorlobo> Cesar_Augusto, xchat é só pra irc msmo
<Cesar_Augusto> :D
<Cesar_Augusto> sim , pelo menos na ultima vez que vi :P
<Cesar_Augusto> viva o linux
<Cesar_Augusto> a porcaria depende de um monte de porcaria e não instalou meu deus
<Cesar_Augusto> ai ai
<Cesar_Augusto> vamos ver o que tem que fazer par ainstalar
<vitorlobo> Cesar_Augusto, pidgin pra fbchat ....melhor coisa q tem..depois q o msn foi estinto rs
<Cesar_Augusto> :)
<kernel> vitorlobo, peguei um num provedor aqui
<kernel> galera fez foi um manifesto aqui dos concursados
<kernel> 405 desempregados ;/
<Cesar_Augusto> eita caco
<Cesar_Augusto> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Cesar_Augusto> kkkk meu deus uahuehae
<Cesar_Augusto> funciona caco
<Cesar_Augusto> vamos ver se vai o bagulho
<korda> Boooa tarde =)
<Kazenin-> boa
<Kazenin-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/388382_228625063948045_1043658542_n.jpg
<Fabricio> pessoal, o apt-get atualiza o kernel ou para isso é somente via gerenciador de atualizações ou aptitude?
<Guina> sim
<Guina> da para atualizar
<Fabricio> mas somente usando apt-get update && upgrade ? ou devo usar alguma opção diferente?
<Kazenin-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y --force-yes
<Guina>  sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname-r`
<Guina> Se você também precisa dos cabeçalhos (para compilar os módulos do kernel, como drivers wireless)
<CyL> Guina: Faltou um espaço
<Guina> digita -  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname-r`
<Fabricio> estranho... aqui via apt-get não estava atualizando o kernel, mas rodando o aptitude a atualização foi feita, aliás, a quantidade de pacodes atualizados foi MUITO maior
<CyL> Fabricio: Vc costuma fazer apt-get update antes do upgrade?
<CyL> Guina: Faltou um espaço de novo :)
<hggdh> Fabricio: por que estás rodando apt-get *upgrade*, não *dist-upgrade*
<znavsky> boa tarde
<znavsky> Alguém poderia me dizer como faço para bootar um computador recém montado sem nenhum SO?
<znavsky> E sem drive ótico...
<CyL> znavsky: USB?
<znavsky> Sim
<CyL> znavsky: Pelo pendrive então
<znavsky> a BIOS reconheceu um drive externo
<znavsky> pode ser um hd externo?
<znavsky> usb
<CyL> znavsky: Ou pelo HD externo, se tiver umSO instalado no mesmo
<CyL> znavsky: Basta instalar um SO no HD externo
<znavsky> e como faço isso? Estou baixando o Ubuntu nesse exato momento
<znavsky> depois disso, o que devo fazer?
<znavsky> Bom, de qualquer forma, agradeço. Vou tentar.
<CyL> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-long-term-support
<CyL> ^ Não existe um versão em português disso?
<znavsky> vou ler. Nem tem como eu fazer isso através de um mac, tem?
<znavsky> quero dizer, baixar o ubuntu pelo mac e instalar ele no hd externo
<CyL> Vc pode usar uma mídia de instalação usando o HD externo, mas os dados contidos nele serão perdidos
<CyL> znavsky: Digo, você pode criar uma mídia de instalação no HD externo. Um pendrive me parece mais apropriado à tarefa, não tem nenhum?
<znavsky> vou procurar, mas o que tenho mais a mão no momento é um hd externo mesmo
<znavsky> o que está baixando é um arquivo iso, é isso mesmo?
<Guina> alguem ja esta usando o novo kernel 3.9
<CyL> znavsky: Como vamos saber?
<Guina>  Novo kernel 3.9.0 rc3 ja instalaram??
<Julinux> Galera, tenho um Desktop com Ubuntu instalado e duas placas de rede, eu gostaria de saber se tem como eu fazer uma configuração do Ubuntu para o Roteador wireless jogar o sinal de internet do Ubuntu e fazer com que os usuários conectados no WiFi tenham que fazer uma autenticação pppoe
<CyL> Julinux: Pra que uma autenticação PPPoE por usuário?
<Julinux> Porque seria tipo como um provedor de acesso a internet
<CyL> Julinux: Você tem consciência de que o seu provedor de acesso pode te cobrar em dobro?
<CyL> Julinux: Por isso mesmo ele pode te cobrar em bobro (ou triplo, quádruplo, etc).
<CyL> Julinux: Pq não usa NAT?
<Julinux> não, porque eu pago e posso fazer o que eu quiser com minha internet
<CyL> Julinux: Vc leu o seu contrato?!
<Julinux> li
<Julinux> Uma vez eu vi uma configuração dessas mas era em FreeBSD
<CyL> Julinux: Então sabe que tem limitações
<Julinux> Limitações de banda
<CyL> Julinux: Me explique pq o NAT não te serve.
<CyL> Julinux: Não, de IP's alocados também.
<Julinux> Porque eu só estou querendo aprender como se faz, não pretendo montar um provedor, até porque minha conexão é muito lenta pra isso
<CyL> Ok
<Julinux> Porque, já que temos a incrível capacidade de obter conhecimento sem limites, devemos busca-lo incensatamente.
 * hggdh fica, um pouco, a reler a frase acima
<Kazenin-> autenticação por ser feita com o Freeradius
<Kazenin-> ou alguma ferramenta como o Myauth mas é paga
<Kazenin-> agora algo mais profissional é o Miktotik (RouterOS)
<CyL> hggdh: Devia ter um bot com um bd das pérolas do canal
<korda> CyL: "Deveria"
 * CyL pondera se o provedor inteligente é aquele que limita um IP por MAC, ou aquele que pedir vários IP's por MAC para cobrar do usuário vários serviços numa única fatura
<CyL> *permite
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> mas, como o Julinux ponderou, 'e um bom exercicio
 * hggdh prepara-se para o retorno ao lar, doce lar
<korda> CyL: Cara, como o ml é lento para compensar um pagamento, até hoje meus pedidos não foram enviados
<korda> CyL:  :(
<CyL> korda: Eles devem reaplicar
<CyL> hggdh: Além dele poder fazer o que quiser com a internet dele, porque ele paga
<hggdh> ack
<korda> CyL: comprei isso aqui
<korda> CyL: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-464964581-super-micro-adaptador-usb-wi-fi-150mbps-edup-nano--_JM
<korda> CyL: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-461009822-mini-adaptador-usb-bluetooth-20-frete-gratis-emb-original-_JM
<korda> CyL: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-461535129-mochila-lona-denlex-35-l-p-notebook-ate-15-pol-ref-8137-_JM
<CyL> korda: O que uma mochila de lona tem a ver com o Ubuntu?
<korda> CyL: kkkk, nada né
<CyL> korda: Não me leve a mal, mas estamos divergindo um pouco do propósito do canal
<korda> CyL: qual propósito?
<CyL> korda: ubuntu
<korda> CyL: hmmmm, o mesmo propósito que vejo vários users vindo aqui tentar solucionar suas dúvidas e problemas e os tops do canal mandam procurar tuto na internet????
<korda> CyL: Ou o propósito do canal é justamente o oposto disso, ajuda mútua na resolução dos problemas?
<CyL> korda: talvez o usuário devesse ter procurando antes, não acha?
<korda> CyL: Pq o que vejo aqui muitas vezes é gente que já manja trocando figurinhas com outros experientes usuários
<korda> CyL: Não, no mesmo site que tem o Ubuntu pra download tem o link do fórum
<korda> CyL: Supõe-se que é justamente pra quem tem dúvidas
<korda> CyL: Ou então no site do Ubuntu deveria ter um aviso "Caso haja dúvidas, fuçe na internet"
<CyL> korda: veja por este ponto, eu estou ocupado com tarefas particulares no momento, mas eu sinto satisfação em poder ajudar os demais a usar o seu linux. Talvez eu não queria ser interrompido com outros assuntos que não estejam diretamente relacionados a isso, como política. O que eu faço? eu entro no ##ubuntu-br e não no ##política.
<licensed> vitorlobo, ta ae?
<korda> CyL: Qual foi o ponto que divergiu do propósito?? Um post sem intenção de uma mochila?
<korda> CyL: Isto o incomodou tanto assim?
<korda> CyL: Ou eu estou tendo que comprar esses acessórios justamente pelo fato do Linux não funcionar perfeitamente na minha máquina?
<korda> CyL: Eu poderia simplesmente desfazer a instalação e voltar pro OS da Microsoft, e não o fiz pq?
<korda> CyL: Pq estou aqui no fórum praticamente o dia todo acompanhando os problemas de users pra aprender sobre linux?
<CyL> korda: nada me incomodou muito, mas vc parece estar bem incomodado. O IRC é impessoal, lembre-se disso, o que eu falei foi sem a intenção de ofender, mas eu não quero conversar a não ser sobre o linux.
<korda> CyL: Mas não pedi pra opinar sobre, postei sem maldade, não perguntei se ela é útil ou não, se alguém gostou do desing, simplesmente postei pq tá tudo aberto aqui
<korda> MAS PEÇO DESCULPAS AO USUARIOS ONLINE AQUI POR TER POSTADO
<korda> Ctrl + C / Ctrl + V
<vitorlobo> licensed,  to
<CyL> korda: camarada, você está exageranddo
<CyL> korda: E eu não sou veterano, frequento esse canal a menos de 1 mês
<korda> CyL: Aprenda a ser somente um pouco mais bem humorado e bem educado
<korda> CyL: CyL:
<korda> [18:35:56] <CyL> korda: Não me leve a mal, mas estamos divergindo um pouco do propósito do canal
<korda> [18:34:05] <CyL> korda: O que uma mochila de lona tem a ver com o Ubuntu?
<korda> Gosto de educação e respeito, fica a dica!
<CyL> korda: Onde está a falta de educação e humor? Vc está pondo comportamentos em minha pessoa e palavras na minha boca. Eu ainda te pedi para não me levar a mal.
<korda> CyL: tática de "morder e assoprar"
<CyL> korda: Ok, eu encerro a discussão por aqui, não haverá mais manisfetações de minha parte
<vitorlobo> vcs formam um belo casal
<vitorlobo> ^^
<korda> CyL: Não é isso, muito pelo contrário, você deveria se manifestar bem mais pelo seu conhecimento a respeito de Linux, mas deveria ser menos rispido com usuários leigos ou que postam algo sem maldade
<korda> CyL: Que foi o caso do Julinux e no meu que postei sem querer a mochila que tá no pacote da minha compra
<korda> CyL: Só isso
<Guina> Problemas com steam no ubuntu
<Guina> Meu steam nao atualiza ele diz s o seguinte = quando clico sobre o icone do steam ele começa a fazer a atualização  ele diz que tem 150.600 k para serem atualizados mas quando ele  chega m 2.400 ele da um erro fatal
<Guina> A seguinte msg é essa : Fatal Error: Steam needs to be online to update. Please confirm your network connection and try again
<Kazenin-> que ubuntu é esse ?
<Kazenin-> 13.04 ?
<Kazenin-> outra coisa, vc está usando o steam por trás de proxy ?
<Kazenin-> ou de algum firewall bem "bruto" ?
<guzo_> boa noite a todos
<guzo_> vem k povo preciso de uma ajuda
<guzo_> alguem que possa ajudar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa noite guzo_
<guzo_> boa rafa
<rafaelsoaresbr> guzo_, depende da sua dúvida se vamos poder ajudar ou não
<zeRopHan> eu tiro a carne do dente e como de novo!
<celso> bacana
<guzo_> comoooo
<guzo_> 0o
<guzo_> rapazz isso sim e insano
<guzo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guina> Kazenin: eu instalei o ubuntu 13.04  a umas tres semanas e hoje resolvi instalar o Steam mas para meu azar ele nao atualiza
<Kazenin-> Guina, só consegui fazer rodar no 12.10 e no 12.04
<Guina> Kazenin: mas quando eu tinha o 12.10 tbm nao foi
<Kazenin-> ixi
<Kazenin-> no meu roda aqui
<Guina> o que pode ser
<Guina> estou com o kernel 3.8.0.13
<guzo_> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 10.10 e ele diz não ter mas pacotes para atualizar não quero outra versão apenas quero atualizar os pacotes bases que tem quando se termiona
<guzo_> termina de instalar alguem sabe como fazer?
<Kazenin-> Guina, a sua rede é restrita, algo assim ?
<Julinux> Limitações de banda
<Guina> Kazenin: estou acessando pelo roteador
<Guina> com senha
<Kazenin-> entendi não
<Kazenin-> wireless ?
<Kazenin-> guzo_, cara essa versão já foi pro saco
<Kazenin-> tem que atualizar mesmo
<Guina> sim estou a usar a wirelees com senha
<guzo_> mas e isso que acho ruim sabe
<guzo_> poxa a 10.10 e otima
<Kazenin-> guzo_, vai pra 12.04 e fica esperando
<Kazenin-> até 2015
<guzo_> eu não gostei da 12.10 prefiro a 10.10
<Kazenin-> aí atualiza de versão de novo
<Kazenin-> aliás, acho que sao 5 anos
<Kazenin-> então até 2017
<Kazenin-> pronto
<Kazenin-> =P
<guzo_> :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> guzo_, quando você abre o endereço http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ aparece as distribuições ainda disponíveis nesse repositório
<rafaelsoaresbr> maverick já era
<rafaelsoaresbr> guzo_, mas talvez vc encontre algum repositório ainda online
<guzo_> ninguem merece eles ficam forçando a vc sempre utilizar a versão mas atual :(
<guzo_> que chato isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> guzo_, por exemplo o servidor da UFRR http://mirror.cecomp.ufrr.br/maverick/
<guzo_> pronto
<guzo_> já consegui oq eu queria
<guzo_> mandei escolher o melhor servidor ele seleciono um para mim
<rafaelsoaresbr> guzo_, :-)
<Kazenin-> seja feliz então
<guzo_> hehehe
<guzo_> vem k vcs tiveram problema com o audio no 12.10, tive um problema terrivel quando atualizei para 12.10
<Kazenin-> não
<rafaelsoaresbr> guzo_, crie um repositório local, vai dar uns 30-40GiB rsrsrs
<guzo_> nossa
<guzo_> uiuauiauiauaiua
<guzo_> :P
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<sagat> como faco para subir a placa wirelles do meu do notebook
<sagat> to usando o linux mint baseado no ubuntu
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<Kazenin-> subir wireless ?
<Kazenin-> o network-manager não detectou ela não?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sagat, se a sua placa não subiu automaticamente provavelmente vc vai precisar testar com o ndiswapper
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> o rafael como fa;o isso
<sagat> como fa;o o teste do ndiswapper
<sagat> puts [e foda nao nsaber fazer
<mint_> e ai alguem pode me ajudar
<Kazenin-> mint_, pergunte
<mint_> to precisando subir minha placa wirelles
<mint_> estou usando o linux mint
<mint_> baseado em ubunt
<mint_> \nick sagat
<Kazenin-> cara, provavelmente o network-manager deve ter achado a tua placa
<Kazenin-> é só configurar
<mint_> eu to usando a placa rj45
<Kazenin-> clica lá no "ícone da rede"
<Kazenin-> veriifica se aparece a tua rede sem fio
<mint_> nao aparece
<Kazenin-> no notebook tá ativada a placa ?
<Kazenin-> tem uns que o cara consegue desativar numa chave liga-desliga
<Kazenin-> ou numa combinação de teclas (que é o meu caso)
<mint_> o meu e no f11
<mint_> fn f11
<mint_> mas nao faz nada
<Kazenin-> o meu é FN F2
<Kazenin-> não tem nenhum led indicativo da placa wireless não?
<Kazenin-> aqui no meu acende um na frente do note
<mint_> no meu [e em cima perto das teclas
<mint_> mas n'ao acende
<mint_> o do blutoo acende normal
<mint_> caramba meu
<mint_> oque sera
<Kazenin-> que note é esse ?
<mint_> itautec
<Kazenin-> modelo e marca
<mint_> A7520
<mint_> conhece
<Kazenin-> foi vc que postou isso ?
<Kazenin-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Rede-Wireless/Problema-habilitar-wireless-Itautec-a7520-ubuntu
<Kazenin-> é de hoje
<mint_> vo vr
<mint_> do cara recomenda voltar o librix
<mint_> rsr
<sagat> caramba
<sagat> kazenin
<sagat> o cara recomendo usar o librix
<sagat> que [e baseado no gentoo
<sagat> e o que veio nele
<sagat> mas malema mecho com ubuntu
<sagat> rsrs
<Kazenin-> eu vi
<Kazenin-> kkkkk
<sagat> vo te falar viu
<sagat> rss
<sagat> bom paciencia
<sagat> vc ta usando oque ai
<sagat> ubuntu
<Edson_> Pessoal preciso de uma informação
<paladinn> sim
<Edson_> com o ubuntu desktop
<Edson_> consigo compilar programas em C
<Edson_> ?
<Edson_> eu procurei no site do ubuntu br
<Edson_> para ver se tinha alguma versão de desenvolvedor nele
<Edson_> tipo uma destinada a criar programas
<renan> Boa Noite a todos....
<hggdh> Edson_: tens que instalar o compilador & outros utilitarios
<renan> Sempre tranalhei com a plataforma Windows gostaria de Migrar para linux-Ubunto
<Edson_> to meio por fora no do ubuntu
<Edson_> lá o apt-get roda por padrão?
<renan> gostaria de indicação de material para estudo desde ja agradeço
<Edson_> renan vc pode começar pelo site do ubuntubr
<hggdh> Edson_: usualmente, um bom início é 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Edson_> ótimo
<renan> pow cara vlw
<Edson_> vou começar a gravar a iso nesse momento
<Edson_> tendo o apt-get já quebra um galho danado
<Edson_> vai mais rápido as coisas
<hggdh> heh
<Edson_> :)
<Edson_> usei muito o conectiva linux 3.0 até o 6.0
<Kazenin-> renan, http://ubuntuone.com/p/p4F/
<Edson_> usei o slackware 10 e 11
<Edson_> tudo mais chato
<Edson_> na raça
<hggdh> modelos diferentes
<renan> pow vlw galera
<Edson_> vou tentar rodar direitinho o que preciso no ubuntu para não comprar um programador, hardware, para atualizar um dispositivo chamado progskeet. Se eu atualizar usando o windows gasto mais de R$100
<renan> mais um bom site que  contenha dicas, tutoriais
<Edson_> hggdh obrigado pela presteza.
<hggdh> Edson_: bem vindo
<Edson_> :)
<Edson_> Quando tiver no ubuntu ativo lá esse chat de irc
<hggdh> :-)
<Edson_> sou acostumado a usar a rede efnet
<renan> Edson_ bom site ai pra buscar pdf e tutorias
<renan> sem ser esse
<renan> ^
<renan> ^
<Edson_> ih renan
<Edson_> sou novato da silva no ubuntu
<Edson_> a galera aqui tá mais por dentro
<renan> hata
<renan> Ei galera que Ja conhebem ai pf gostaria de indicações de site onde possa encotrar um bom material de estudo
<renan> pra ubuntu
<Kazenin-> renan, baixou o manual do ubuntu que te passei ?
<renan> Kazenin- o link que vc me passou funfou nao
<Kazenin-> oxi
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-20
<Kazenin-> aqui foi susse
<renan> vc pode passar de novo Kazenin-
<Kazenin-> renan, http://ubuntuone.com/p/p4F/
<Edson_> aqui tb
<Edson_> baixei legal
<Guina> alguem ai ja testo o kernel 3.9.0rc3
<guzo_> voltei povo
<guzo_> rsrs
<guzo_> galera uma pergunta, sera mesmo que a EA GAMES ira lançar seus jogos para o LINUX co a VALVE ESTA FAZENDO?
<CyL> guzo_: Difícil de saber, mas se tem um concorrente fazendo, sempre haverá um lampejo de esperança.
<guzo_> rapazz isso isso se tornar realidade sera perfeito, ai sim dizemos: ADEUS RUINDOWSSSSSSS
<guzo_> iopaoaioaioia
<guzo_> conheo muita gente que so tem windos por causa dos jogos
<guzo_> windows
<guzo_> para rodar jogos so pelo play on linux e mesmo assim as vezes não consigo
<CyL> guzo_: Mas na minha opinião isso é um pouco de preconceito, o Windows não é um sistema ruim (já foi, é verdade, mas a qualidade melhorou muito)
<guzo_> o windows 7 esta mas instavel, sim sim
<guzo_> mas mesmo assim falo pq temos que quebra um pouco essa coisa de so windows td e para windows sabe
<guzo_> eu mesmo depois que conheci o ubuntu nossa adorei logo de cara, fico feliz por ter um sistema bom, mas tem muitos programas bons no windows que poderia sim ter para linux ia ser show
<CyL> guzo_: Nesse sentido isso é muito importante
<CyL> guzo_: como sempre é o usuário final que se beneficia da concorrência
<guzo_> é
<guzo_> poder ter opções para escolher e sempre bom
<guzo_> rapazz eu to de cara que um exemplo o sistema usado na serpro para os tecnicos de redes etc.. e linux, e parece que todos os usuários tb são, na prova do concurso que vai ter agora a parte de informatica e td linux e o office e o br office
<guzo_> eu achei massa
<CyL> guzo_: a implantação do Linux se tornou obrigatória no governo federal a alguns anos atrás, dentro de um contexto político que eu considero duvidoso
<guzo_> pq?
<CyL> guzo_: mas enfim, é uma evidência de que o Linux tem maturidade suficiente para ser utilizado em ambientes corporativos
<guzo_> claro acho isso extremamente importante
<CyL> guzo_: política não é assunto para o canal, mas na minha opinião isso foi motivado por interesses financeiros de alguns grupos
<guzo_> hummm
<guzo_> entendo então ta td blz rsrsrs, voltamos ao assunto tudo sobre ubuntu rsrsrsrs
<guzo_> vem k CyL vc conhece algum bom programa de edição de video para o ubuntu?
<CyL> guzo_: Podemos discutir isso numa outra oportunidade.
<guzo_> sim sim
<guzo_> :P
<CyL> guzo_: Quanto ao programa de edição de vídeo, eu desconheço, praticamente nao edito vídeos.
<guzo_> entendo
<guzo_> e umas das coisas de que gosto muito to na busca, encontrei alguns e vamos ver se são bons
<CyL> guzo_: nfelizmente essa é uma das áreas que precisam melhorar no Ubuntu também
<CyL> guzo_: No Linux de uma maneira geral
<guzo_> entendo
<guzo_> eu mesmo sempre que compro um software deixo um recado ao criado do mesmo se possuí o mesmo para linux
<guzo_> alguns ate perguntam por que, eu digo que sou usuário linux e gostaria muito de ver o programa do mesmo rodando no linux
<guzo_> eu mesmo agora to baixando um team vierwer ótimo programa para linux, sempre uso, e do o maior ponto
<CyL> guzo_: E eles respondem normalmente?
<Luciano> Não sei se foi coincidencia, mas depois que instalei o ubuntu no HD externo eu vou tentar dar o boot pela usb e simplesmente não tem essa opção
<Luciano> Ai tenho que entrar no windows, reiniciar, ai aparece
<Luciano> Alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<CyL> Luciano: haha
<CyL> Luciano: eu sei, é pq vc tem que colocar o HD na porta USB antes de ligar o computador.
<guzo_> :D
<Luciano> CyL: Mas o HD está conectado qdo eu ligo, ai aperto F12 e não aparece o boot pelo USB, ai entro no windows, reinicio e ai dá
<CyL> Luciano: E então, experimentou o Ubuntu?
<CyL> Luciano: E no BIOS, o que aparece?
<Luciano> CyL: no BIOS aparece aquelas opções normalmente, ai eu coloco o usb primeiro, mas ele passa direito, como se nem tivesse hd conectado. Ai tenho que fazer o esqueminha que falei, entrar no windows, reiniciar e ai dá ele reconhece direto.
<CyL> Luciano: Não faz muito sentido
<Luciano> eu tb nao entendi nada, pq qdo pus no pen drive rodada normal
<Luciano> mas depois disso eu atualizei o bios, nao sei se tem haver
<CyL> Luciano: Você deve estar fazendo alguma coisa errada :D
<CyL> Ah, se atualizou o BIOS as variáveis são outras
<CyL> Mas mesmo assim eu acho improvável
<Luciano> CyL: Sò atualizei pq eu estava com a versão A5 e já estava na A12
<guzo_> mas o pen drive ta com o SO já instalado ou vc sobe a instalação do SO
<Luciano> guzo_: Ja estava instalado
<guzo_> hummm
<CyL> guzo_: Eles instalou o Ubuntu num HD externo
<guzo_> entendo e que assim tive probelmas assim com HD externo tb
<CyL> Luciano: Eu diria que vc está fazendo algo errado
<CyL> guzo_: Do mesmo tipo?
<guzo_> sim
<guzo_> so que o problema do meu tava no fato do pc não querer reconhecer o HD externo logo de cara
<Luciano_> guzo_: poderia repetir as frases anteriores? Travou tudo aqui a tela e tive que sair
<guzo_> atualizei a bios e reinstalei o sistema de novo com grub td direitinho, ai sim ele passou a reconhecer td normal
<Luciano_> guzo_: eu atualizei a bios antes de instalar o ubuntu
<guzo_> <guzo_> so que o problema do meu tava no fato do pc não querer reconhecer o HD externo logo de cara
<guzo_> hummmm
<guzo_> quando vc instalou o ubuntu vc chegou a configurar o grub?
<CyL> guzo_: ao que parece sim, já que ele já dá boot
<guzo_> hummmm
<guzo_> e isso que e estranho
<guzo_> to com um note aqui de um amigo com hd sem nd vou fazer esse teste aqui para ver, pois pelo que ele falou era para reconhecer o sistema logo que liga o pc se a usb já estava conectada
<guzo_> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
<guzo_> rsrs
<CyL> guzo_: ?
<Luciano_> Com  usb tenho certeza q isso nao ocorria
<guzo_> uma dica verifica em que porta a sua usb esta conectada, pois assim, e estranho mas já aconteceu comigo as vezes a porta em que eu colocava meu HD EXTERNO fazia com que ele fosse reconhecido logo de cara como não, tem umas portas que mandou pouca energia ao HD extreno e ele demora de arrancar de verdade entende
<CyL> guzo_: Vc é português?
<guzo_> uma coisa que vejo muito em meu pc e quando concerto o pc de alguem e que tipo, quando vou ligar o hd e o drive de cd, ligo o drive de cd na porta sata de energia e essa mesma porta tem uma extensão, quando coloco o hd as vezes ele reconhece mas não sobe da erro ou mesmo não reconhece
<Luciano_> guzo_: to ligando na usb 3.0, tem tb a esata e usb 2.0
<guzo_> isso vale para a usb tb tem portas que tipo ele demora mas de arrancar, talvez ele so arranque quando vc inicia o pc e depois reinicia
<CyL> guzo_: Sua última afirmação não faz sentido
<guzo_> pq, português? CyL
<guzo_> rsrs
<CyL> guzo_: Por cause de algumas expressões ue utiliza, típicas do dialeto europeu.
<guzo_> entendo
<guzo_> faz assim testarei algo aqui ok, vamos ver se tudo ocorre numa boa, se caso apresente o mesmo problema que vc esta dizendo Luciano, tentarei ver o erro  e como resolvelo e te aviso qualquer coisa amanhã por aqui ok
<guzo_> CyL valeu pelo papo e pela ajuda prestada rsrsrs uma ótima  noite a vc e a todos aqui, boa noite tb Luciano amanhã te digo qualquer coisa
<guzo_> fui
<CyL> guzo_: Até
<CyL> Luciano_: E então?
<Luciano_> vou tentar em outras portas pra ter uma resposta mais certa
<Luciano_> CyL: vou ter que reiniciar pra ver
<viniciusmarcelin> Olá, boa noite a todos. Alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<CyL> viniciusmarcelin: Só vamos saber se soubermos qual é a dúvida.
<viniciusmarcelin> CyL: Olá amigo, boa noite. Gostaria de saber se vale a pena colocar o linux ubuntu e deixar o windows [windows 7] de lado. Sou novo ainda em linux, aprendendo a mecher, uso windows frequentemente, mais quero partir pro linux, pois uso muitos programas, tais quais, skype, filmes. Sem a necessidade de games entende? Uso somente pra navegar e diversão... obrigado... agradeço a ajuda...
<viniciusmarcelin> CyL: Estou me cansando de windows, principalmente windows7 quero algo diferente, novo e melhor e mais prático, acho que a ideia seria linux mesmo, problema é saber mecher, pois sou novo ainda, mais quero aprender entende? agradeço..
<CyL> viniciusmarcelin: Eu acho que para você a melhor opção é testar o Ubuntu sem se desfazer do seu Windows, até que consiga decidir por si mesmo. Existem muitas opções para se fazer isso.
<CyL> viniciusmarcelin: Você pode usar máquinas virtuais, instalar lado a lado com o Windows, instalar num pendrive e dar boot pelo mesmo, enfim, diversas opções.
<viniciusmarcelin> CyL: Pra uso de notebook [ desktop ] qual seria a melhor versão pra mim? MATE ou CIMATTON? é assim que se escreve? desculpe os erros.
<viniciusmarcelin> CyL: Qual seria o melhor, programinha pra instalar via maquina virtual, colocando direto no HD já particinado?
<CyL> viniciusmarcelin: Eu não sou uma boa pessoa para se perguntar isso, eu uso o Ubuntu basicamente através da linha de comando. Mas você pode testar os dois e ver com qual se adapta melhor.
<CyL> viniciusmarcelin: Cm máquina virtual não há a necessidade de particionamento. somente se vc instalar lado a lado com o Windows.
<viniciusmarcelin> CyL: Ok, vou baixar e depois gravar em uma midia pra instalar o mesmo. Agradeço, logo mais eu volto aqui.
<CyL> viniciusmarcelin: Se optar por máquina virtual não precisa nem criar a mídia.
<viniciusmarcelin> CyL: Tá ok. Vou ver isso ok? É porque estou meio cansando de windows. somente isso.
<viniciusmarcelin> Obrigado.
<hggdh> CyL: pois, não fale mal de meus antepassados :-)
<CyL> hggdh: Pelo contrário, os seus antepassados são os meus, a filha mais linda do Lácio nos une ;)
<hggdh> CyL: :-)
<CyL> hggdh: nunca se interessou por deixar um cliente IRC em background num shell, assim está sempre conectado.
<CyL> ?
<hggdh> CyL: eu pensei nisto (e tinha um setup para tal). Mas meu emprego actual blqueia bastante; assim, é mais fácil eu ssh in
<hggdh> já que 22 é permitido :-)
<hggdh> mas
<CyL> hggdh: Permite da rede externa para a rede do seu empregador?
<hggdh> CyL: não, do empregador para a minha rede
<hggdh> o vice-versa apenas via VPN
<hggdh> e -- tristeza -- no laptop que me forneceram...
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, você pode simplesmente ter o sheel em um provedor gratuito então...
<hggdh> CyL: na verdade, tem algo mais simples ainda -- abrir o weechat sob o byobu (tmux), e reconectar-me no trabalho
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, seria algo do tipo a sugestão, é que vc vem e vai toda hora
<hggdh> CyL: é, e também já está a me incomodar. Depois de anos de presença constante, vejo-me como um pirilampo
<CyL> Hahaha, não por conta disso, apenas que vc avaba perdendo parte da conversa
<hggdh> bem, deixe-me ver o byobu. BIAB
<gustavo_> alguem usa no ultrabook da samsung?
<hggdh> minha única dúvida é quanto a resolução de monitores, tmux tinha um problema em conecções em resolução diferente
<gustavo_> ja resolveram o problema da temperatura e do consumo da bateria nos ultrabooks da samsung?]
<diego_> e aí galera?
<CyL> hggdh: Me dou bem com tmux em prayicamente qualquer terminal
<diego_> instalei o ubuntu mas não aparece o dual boot
<diego_>  quando eu reinicio o computador
<hggdh> hum, terei que modificar os key sequences do weechat ou do byobu, tenho alguns conflitos
<diego_> sou novato...
<diego_> como eu faço pra resolver, por favor
<hggdh> CyL: verei amanhã :-)
<CyL> hggdh: Quais funcionalidades o byobu adiciona ao tmux?
<Guina> Novo kernel 3.9.0rc3 muito bom boa estabilidade com algumas coreçoes de bugs gostei
<hggdh> uma interface genérica; não me preocupo com os comandos específicos do tmux (ou screen)
<hggdh> mais uma linha de status na borda inferior da janela
<CyL> hggdh: Alinha de status tanto o tmux quanto o screen já possuem. A quanto à interface única, não é justamente essa funcionalidade de um frontend?
<CyL> hggdh: Quero dizer, o byobu é apenas um frontend?
<hggdh> CyL: refraseando -- uma linha de status mais fácil de customisar
<CyL> Ok
<hggdh> CyL: sim, nada mais que um front-end (ao frigir dos ovos)
<CyL> Ok
<CyL> Curiosamente eu aprendi que a etimologia da palavra biombo é japonesa
<hggdh> CyL: bem. Cá estou, sob o byobu/tmux. Amanhã verei se consigo sobreviver :-)
<CyL> Eu usei o screen por muito anos, mas mudei para o tmux e devo admitir que é mais inteligente
<hggdh> eu também
<CyL> hggdh: Acho espetacular a idéia de compartilhar um terminal
<hggdh> CyL: acho espetacular poder começar um trabalho longo vis SSH, e não ve-lo estourar por que a sessão foi-se
<CyL> haha, também
<hggdh> dsurante um tempo, tentamos, eu e o autor do byobu, coloca-lo como instalação default no Ubuntu server
<hggdh> mas... não conseguimos :-(
<CyL> hggdh: Mas no wiki duzem que é
<CyL> *dizem
<CyL> hggdh: Desculpe, na wikipedia dizem que é.
<hggdh> cyl ??
<hggdh> CyL: ah, sim. Byobu foi default no 11.10, mas foi tirado no 12.04
<hggdh> não conseguimos nem o byobu nem SSH
<CyL> ? SSH não é padrão no server?
<hggdh> CyL: impressionantemente, não. Na próxima UDS vou voltar a carga. Agora, fora da Canonical, pode ser mais, ah, expressivo ;-)
<hggdh> eu, pessoalmente, não consigo imaginar um servidor sem SSH. De todos os servidores que instalei, apenas UM não precisava de SSH
<hggdh> s/pode ser mais/posso ser mais/
<CyL> hggdh: E qual o argumento da Canonical? Um assunto lateral: vc viu que o pdpc fechou as portas?
<hggdh> CyL: o voto contra não foi da Canonical, foi da comunidade (aqueles que estavam a participar das sessões na UDS). A Canonical não tem posição quanto a isto
<hggdh> CyL: e sim, vi. O PDPC mudou-se para a Inglaterra, e -- segundo eles -- o custo começou a pesar
<CyL> hggdh: Tudo bem, mas qual o argumento para não incluir o SSH?
<hggdh> mas, como empregado da Canonical, eu tinha que ser mais delicado mas minhas argumentações
<hggdh> CyL: não mais me recordo. Mas... vou descobrir em 2 meses :-)
<hggdh> CyL: de forma geral, todo sysadmin não gosta de balançar o barco. Coisas novas sempre nos preocupam
<CyL> Com o SSH?
<hggdh> com SSH instalado por default, não com o SSH per se
<CyL> hggdh: Ok, e quais são os daemons padrão do server?
<hggdh> (tinhamos, também, problemas com espaço em CD. Agora que estamos fora das amarras do CD, a conversa é outra)
<hggdh> CyL: eu sei :-). E também levantei este ponto em algumas das discussões
<CyL> hggdh: Só deveria se preocupar com o espaço em disco de um CD nas instalações mínimas.
<CyL> hggdh: E mesmo neste caso deveria ser uma mídia do tipo netinstall
<hggdh> CyL: não é bem assim, existe um único installation media
<hggdh> para qualquer tipo de instalação
<CyL> hggdh: Não existe um netinstall?
<hggdh> CyL: sim, existe. Mas o Ubuntu sempre teve -- e tem, e terá -- um "CD" para instalção sem rede
<hggdh> agora, usamos memory sticks, ou DVDs, não mais CD. Não mais estamos limitados a 700M
<hggdh> na verdade o meu DVD (neste laptop) está quebrado a 1 ano
<CyL> As mídias óticas estão fadadas à extinção em talvez 20anos na minha opinião.
<CyL> Veja bem, as mídias óticas conforme as conhecemos hoje
<hggdh> concordo. A menos que consigam uma densidade *muito* mais alta
<hggdh> mas, seja como for, o CD/DVD como os conhecemos hoje já são obsoletos
<CyL> Sim, da forma como o conhecemos hoje, mas pode ser que tenhamos mídias fotônicas em alguns anos, aí a minha afirmaçãm fura :)
<CyL> *afirmação
<CyL> Já imaginou, carrecar uma pedra de sal de 5 petabytes?
<hggdh> por exemplo: comprei meu último 50-pack de CD e DVD anos atras. E Ainda tenho media virgem
<hggdh> CyL: :-)
<CyL> Nesse caso a estória do cachorro comer o dever se caa bem que poderia ser verdade...
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> mas vou dormir. Já é tarde aqui, e amanhã levanto-me as 06:00
<hggdh> boas a todos
<GNOME_Remix> Bom dia. Alguém poderia me dizer se o Empathy no UBuntu 13.04 não conecta mais o IRC? Nao acho essa opçao aqui...
<hggdh> GNOME_Remix: lamento, uso 13.04, mas não Empathy
<GNOME_Remix> hggdh: tranquilidade man. :)
<CyL> hggdh: Até
 * GNOME_Remix um dia nós descobre... :P
<hggdh> CyL: boas a ti
<GNOME_Remix> CyL: usando qual distro ai, o 13.04 também ou algo mais conservador tipo o 12.04?
<CyL> Windows
<CyL> GNOME_Remix: basicamente uso o Ubuntu em servidores.
<CyL> GNOME_Remix: Mas nos servidores prefiro o 12.04
<GNOME_Remix> compreensivel.
<GNOME_Remix> to usando o Ubuntu GNOME Remix 13.04 current de hoje aqui no HD e to gostando, bem liso e agradável. :)
<CyL> GNOME_Remix: Legal
<GNOME_Remix> CyL: um bugzinho aqui, outra coisa faltando ali, mas, tá bem firme pra o 1º Beta.
<GNOME_Remix> CyL: o que não consegui foi deixa-lo em Br, mas, acho que é normal, ainda não deve ter saido o suporte total ao idioma né?
<CyL> GNOME_Remix: Não faço idéia
<GNOME_Remix> instalei o pacote mas nada, tem mistura, não tá total não...
<GNOME_Remix> mas tá valendo, Beta 1 é isso mesmo. :)
<CyL> GNOME_Remix: Eu não tenho mais muita paciência para ser beta tester. Espero lançar e passar alguns meses do lançamento, aí eu topo usar :)
<GNOME_Remix> CyL: a questão que tenho dual boot de GNU/Linux auqi, por isso topei. :)
<CyL> GNOME_Remix: Bom meu amigo, eu tam´bém vou nessa dormir
<CyL> GNOME_Remix: Boa noite
<GNOME_Remix> òtimo descanso guerreiro. :)
 * GNOME_Remix Ótimo
<Luis__> Boa noite, tenho uma dúvida, alguém por aí?
<Cesar_Augusto> como eu instalo o gnome com todas as dependencias
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<mindflash> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<fabiomaca> Bom dia
<xleandrox> bom dia geleris !
<korda> Bom dia pessoas, tem alguém que pode me informar como eu faço para reproduzir um arquivo de vídedo .rmvb?
<korda> Já instalei o SMplayer mas mesmo assim não consegui
<AldoRaine> korda, instala o vlc
<korda> AldoRaine: Vou instalar aqui
<Rubem1> apt-get install vlc
<korda> não funcionou não :/
<AldoRaine> vlc não rodou um rmvb ?
<AldoRaine> esse arquivo tá corrompido então
<Stockholder> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<Julinux> Galera, alguém ai teria um DVD livre com os programas usados no Flisol?
<Danniel-Lara> Julinux: como assim ?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  isso seria uma boa ne
<Julinux> Porque amanhã vai acontecer um Encontro de Software Livre e Install Fest em Castanhal-PA, onde nós usaremos como distribuição padrão o Ubuntu, e vi que no Flisol eles já usam um DVD com os principais softwares livres
<vitorlobo> Julinux, mas eles n distribuem..nao nas versoes q eu fui
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  no maximo, distribuiram dvd's do opensuse
<vitorlobo> Julinux, no flisol aqui, além de n terem feito isso, usaram windows e mac para apresentar software livre....
<Julinux> mas o que eu queria era esse DVD para usar os softwares que tem no DVD para instalar nos computadores dos participantes
<Julinux> deu para entender?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  deu
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  mas como eu te disse, nas versoes do flisol q eu fui, não existiu isso
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  n fizeram isso q vc ta falando
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  entao, sai catando na net software livre que lhe convém e faz isso
<vitorlobo> seja pioneiro
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> se isso ja existe, e n tem como te passarem, te vira veio
<hggdh> Julinux: eu acho que installation media ainda é distribuida para LoCos
<hggdh> mas, para amanhã...
<vitorlobo> Julinux, só o s.o ja é um bom começo
<vitorlobo> Julinux, ainda mais o ubuntu q ja vem com libreoffice etc
<Julinux> ;)
<Julinux> http://x.bardo.ws/?09h
<Julinux> pra quem quiser
<delet> um ip pra ir pra nullroute
<delet> precisa ficar off quanto tempo?
<delet> ou receber quantos giga de dados?
<acris> pessoal, boa tarde. voces conhecem alguma forma de, enquanto estou processando um rsync, pular um arquivo que esteja demorando demais ou que nao quero?
<delet> ssd da intel é bom?
<Cesar_Augusto> delet: porque pergunta ?
<Cesar_Augusto> acho que deva ser a mesma coisa dos outros
<hggdh> de forma geral, o feedback sobre os SSDs da Intel são melhores (verdade as of 1, 2 anos atras)
<Gabriel__> oi Galera qual a versão + estável do Ubuntu??
<Danniel-Lara> Gabriel__:  toda são estável
<hggdh> Gabriel__: como Danniel-Lara disse acima, todas sào estáveis. Mas a 12.04 é a mais sugerida se não tens muita experiencia com Linux
<Danniel-Lara> hggdh:  uso o 12.04 em servidores
<hggdh> Danniel-Lara: também (ainda mais por que é LTS). No laptop uso 13.04, mas eu *testo* as versões do Ubuntu em desenvolvimento
<Danniel-Lara> Gabriel__:  sabe sempre é bom saber que não tem versão instável , e sim em desenvolvimento
<hggdh> heh, Ubuntu é baseado no Debian, mas não'segue a pilitica de repositórios do Debian
<korda> alguém sabe como instala o ubuntu phone e em quais aparelhos ele roda?
<hggdh> korda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, exato :)
<aprigio> instavel ja eh, so por ter interface grafica ;)
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, tem muita gente q se confunde mesmo com o nome correto para um circulo de desenvolvimento
<korda> hggdh: só celular meia boca né? kkkkk
<hggdh> korda: depende do ponto de vista. Eu tenho um Nexus 4, e estou feliz :-)
<korda> hggdh: --' Foi uma metáfora, eu não tenho coragem de pagar mais de 600 em um aparelho celular, e os que o ubuntu roda é só nexus, galaxy note, xperia
<korda> tudo pra lá de 1000
<Cesar_Augusto> meu como eu instalo o ubuntu , alias o gnome pelo terminal
<korda> hggdh: o "meia boca" foi irônico
<hggdh> korda: o meu custou $340, faz um mes
<Cesar_Augusto> pois está porcaria está falando que falta dependencias , como faz ele instalar as dependencias
<hggdh> korda: ah, desculpe-me
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<korda> hggdh: rsrsrs, relaxa =)  eu queria um celular com ubuntu tb
<korda> hggdh: mas vai ser meio difícil
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: difícil dizer, já que não sabemos qual porcaria estás a falar, nem qual comando usaste, nem quais erros
<Cesar_Augusto> ai ai ai aueauhe
<Cesar_Augusto> este é o canal dos técnico do ubuntu
<hggdh> korda: ainda é cedo para isto, a menos que tenhas um segundo celular pra uso real
<korda> hggdh: mas é uma iniciativa legal, curti
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: bem. Dependencias são instaladas *sempre*, desde que usemos os comandos correctos. Logo, minha pergunta ainda necessita resposta.
<envoyed> Ubuntu OS ainda é cedo para se usar, a não ser por curiosidade. Todos os sistemas levam tempo para amadurecer, assim como foi com o iOS e o Android.
<envoyed> hggdh: Onde comprou o Nexus 4, EUA?
<hggdh> envoyed: sim, moro aqui
<envoyed> hggdh: Ah tá... meu sonho de consumo. hehehe
<envoyed> hggdh: Já tive Atrix, Note, S2, S3, RAZR HD, etc., mas queria muito o Nexus 4.
<envoyed> hggdh: É capaz de lançar o Nexus 5 e não ter chego o 4 ainda no Brasil.
<hggdh> envoyed: isto não é legal...
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh: não sabe qual é o comando para instalar com as dependencias ?
<tiagoscd> Cesar_Augusto: você está tentando instalar o quê?
<Cesar_Augusto> tiagoscd: o gnome pelo terminal
<Cesar_Augusto> só que diz que falta dependencias
<Cesar_Augusto> e depois parou
<tiagoscd> Cesar_Augusto: sudo apt-get -f install
<Cesar_Augusto> não
<Cesar_Augusto> tiagoscd:  o comando para todo mundo
<Cesar_Augusto> que não sabe aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> é
<Cesar_Augusto> sudo aptitude install
<Cesar_Augusto> ai sim
<Cesar_Augusto> tá vendo qual hggdh
<Cesar_Augusto> aprende
<tiagoscd> Cesar_Augusto: funcionou ou não?
<Cesar_Augusto> tiagoscd: SIM
<Cesar_Augusto> opa
<Cesar_Augusto> sim :)
<Cesar_Augusto> para instalar pegando TODAS
<Cesar_Augusto> as dependencias necessárias
<Cesar_Augusto> é só usar o sudo aptitude install <nome do que quer instalar>
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: começas a carregar nos meu nervos. POr favor, pare de ser agressivo.
<tiagoscd> Cesar_Augusto: ok, mas como falou o hggdh, por gentileza não seja agressivo
<tiagoscd> esse tipo de atitude não ajuda em nada
<Cesar_Augusto> não
<Cesar_Augusto> o que não ajuda
<Cesar_Augusto> é ele querer me banir por falar uma palavra , usada como figura de linguagem
<Cesar_Augusto> deixa
<hggdh> ...
<tiagoscd> Cesar_Augusto: além de usar um termo inadequado (vi pouco acima), ainda foi grosseiro ao dizer "tá vendo qual, aprende"
<tiagoscd> bom, pelo menos evitou a fadiga indo embora, hehe
<hggdh> heh. Já estava no gatilho...
<boiko> ... e pra constar: apt-get install faz a mesma coisa se tiver com os repositórios atualizados ;)
<hggdh> o triste é que não aprendi coisa alguma, excepto que minha paciencia tem limite :-(
<nandumoura> hello
<nandumoura> oi alguem ai
<boiko> hggdh: com o tempo você acostuma a ignorar os trolls :)
<boiko> olá nandumoura
<tiagoscd> hggdh, boiko: se tem uma coisa que o cara desenvolve aqui é isso
<hggdh> :-)
<nandumoura> alguém ai trabalha com ruby?
<tiagoscd> eu até tirei umas férias alguns tempos atrás para relaxar disso, hehe
<tiagoscd> nandumoura: olá :)
<hggdh> estou no caminho, tiagoscd :-). A casca está, a cada dia, mais grossa (bem, já era, pelas minhas actividades em bugsquad/control)
<tiagoscd> nandumoura: creio que no #ruby tenha muita gente que trabalhe com ele, heheh
<nandumoura> sim é que eu to aprendendo um pouco mais to com dificuldades na instalação no ubuntu
<tiagoscd> hggdh: putz, preciso achar alguém pra ajudar então, ficar sozinho aqui de novo vai ser tenso
<tiagoscd> nandumoura: qual sua dúvida?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: não, não vou sair :-)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: ufa, hehe
<hggdh> tiagoscd: o que quiz dizer foi que a casca está a engrossar. Este é -- na verdade foi, está mais manso agora -- um dos canais mais complexos que moderei até hoje
<tiagoscd> sim, entendo :)
<tiagoscd> concordo, aqui é o canal mais complexo que já passei também
<hggdh> boiko: eu parei de usar o aptitude já faz tempo... concordo contigo
<tiagoscd> eu parei de usar desde quando ele foi removido da imagem do Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> algum tempo atrás
<hggdh> já não usava mais antes. Mas muitos que vem do Debian ainda o usam
<hggdh> mas vou para casa mais cedo hoje. Volto online daqui a pouco
<tiagoscd> beleza, abraço :)
<samurai_black>  tiagoscd, diz ai como fica o tempo de suporte pela metade e como fica atualizar se não quiser formatar...?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: fiz um post no ubuntu-br-sc sobre o assunto www.ubuntubrsc.com
<tiagoscd> se puder leia os comentários também, que tem algumas informações interessantes também
<tiagoscd> :)
<samurai_black> oka
<samurai_black> thank
<FabricioMassuia> pessoal, alguém aqui tem experiência de implantação do Ubuntu em ambiente de trabalho?
<pmartelotta> Boa noite galera
<pmartelotta> Alguém tem alguma testking da lpi-102 em pt_br?
<lf_> alguém sabe como consigo o cd ubuntu 12.04
<Luciano_> CyL: Testei outras portas USB, mas não deu mesmo não. Só carrega o boot pelo usb se eu ligar o windows primeiro e depois reiniciar. Ao ligar o note não reconhece, parece q tem q entrar no windows primeiro
<Luciano_> Alguem sabe algum comando para testar md5 no linux?
<Luciano_> CyL: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=en&u=http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-xps-studio-xps/703649-cannot-boot-usb-after-a12-bios-update-installation-windows-8-a.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dxps%2B15%2Bbios%2Ba12%2Busb%2Bproblems%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26client%3Dbrowser-ubuntu%26hs%3DIxo%26sa%3DG%26channel%3Dfe&sa=X&ei=5ExKUdShE8LJ0QHvooHACw&ved=0CEwQ7gEwAw
<kernel> Luciano_, md5sum arquivo.iso
<Luciano_> kernel: obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-21
<kernel> ;)
<Luciano_> Fui atualizar o bios e agora qdo ligo o note o hd externo nao da mais boot
<Luciano_> Tenho que ligar o windows, reiniciar e ai reconhece
<Luciano_> Alguem sabe alguma configuração pra resolver isso?
<sk8boy> boa noite
<kernel> egua meu chromium da dando pau no proxy
<hggdh> Ursinha: ping
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<Toninho> Bom dia a todos
<Toninho> Sou um pouco leigo ainda quando o assunto é linux
<Toninho> estou tentando instalar e fica na tela inicial e nao sai e quando sai da erro
<Toninho> o que pode ser?
<vitorlobo> Toninho, pode ser sistema corrompido, pode ser que sua placa de vídeo não esteja instalada, pode ser que ela não suporte o unity
<vitorlobo> Toninho, pode ser tanta coisa
<vitorlobo> Toninho, ja rodou ele ai alguma vez sem problema? ou é a primeira vez q roda ai?
<Toninho> estou desconfiando da cd, mas acabei de grava-lo. esotu baixando a versao 12 agora. pois estava tentando instalar a 10.10
<Toninho> ja tentei tambem em outra mauqina e dá o mesmo problema
<Rubem> Várias coisas, mídia, leitor, ISO corrompido, memória,etc..
<Toninho> na verdade ja havia instalado, mas o cd arranhou e gravei outro
<Rubem> Grave na velocidade menor
<Toninho> vou esperar baixar o 12 e se der pau de novo volto aqui.rs
<Toninho> grande abraçoa todos e obrigado
<Toninho> ok
<Toninho> vou gravar
<hggdh> tiagoscd: bom dia. O que ocorreu com o ubotu (ou qualquer que seja o robot que tinhamos aqui?
<Toninho> esse ubunto 12 tentei grava-lo e diz q o espeço em disco é induficiente
<Toninho> ele nao grav aem cd?
<Toninho> só em dvd?
<hggdh> Toninho: pode ser -- qual versão tentaste gravar (temos 12.04 e 12.10)?
<Demolidor> Se sua midia é de 4GB acho que não vai funcionar em CD
<Demolidor> Geralmente o link pra baixar no site é do cd.
<Toninho> enato esse ubunto que esta no site para baixar é só gravdo em dvd??????
<hggdh> Toninho: qual versão, e qual site?
<Toninho> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/. a versao é a 12.10
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<hggdh> Toninho: 12.10 não mais usa CD, apenas DVDs. Se és novo no Linux, eu sugiro (fortemente) usar a 12.04
<hggdh> samurai_black: bom dia
 * samurai_black :)
<hggdh> Toninho: podes, também, usar um memory stick
<Toninho> valeu mano
<Rubem> Bom Dia, como faço para montar um volume lvm
<tiagoscd> hggdh: bom dia! acho que o bot agora é o ubuntulog
<tiagoscd> pelo menos de logging, hehe
<tiko> oi
<zeRopHan> Qual um programa igual imageburn para ubuntu?
<zeRopHan> iso furius
<tiagoscd> zeRopHan: o próprio Brasero permite você gravar imagens
<tiagoscd> e o Gerenciador de arquivos permite montar imagens ISO
<tiagoscd> não precisa instalar softwares adicionais no caso
<zeRopHan> ;D
<zeRopHan> tiagoscd,  uma coisa que nao entendo no linux é
<zeRopHan> eu baixo um programa apt-get install isofuriusburn
<zeRopHan> blz
<zeRopHan> ai como eu vou abrir ele ?
<tiagoscd> zeRopHan: tem o ícone do Ubuntu na lateral esquerda superior (dentro do lançador)
<tiagoscd> clica nele que vai abrir um painel
<tiagoscd> aí só digitar o nome do programa
<tiagoscd> e clicar no ícone dele quando aparecer
<zeRopHan> qual o comando? pq ele nao fica na área de trabalho nem nada saca
<zeRopHan> a ta
<zeRopHan> tiagoscd,  se pra eu queimar um dvd uso qual programa
<zeRopHan> a ta o brasero kk
<zeRopHan> acho que vou tirar o windows 7
<zeRopHan> e deixar so o linux no meu pc
<tiagoscd> zeRopHan: eu apoio, heheh
<zeRopHan> tiagoscd,  tem como eu jogar todos os arquivos meu pro linux ne
<zeRopHan> e deletar o windows 7/
<zeRopHan> tiagoscd,  hoje ja pode rodar qualquer programa do windows no linux ne com aquele programa la que esqueci o nome?
<zeRopHan> vou usar o linux pq é mais leve nao fica dando erros
<tiagoscd> zeRopHan: depende do aplicativo você consegue rodar via wine, mas sempre recomendo que busque alternativas livres ao invés de usá-lo
<zeRopHan> tiagoscd,  tem algum tuto ensinando instalar o ultimo ubuntu? vou baixar ele, primeiro tenho que criar uma partição do ubuntu antigo e pega os arquivos?
<tiagoscd> zeRopHan: recomendo que você faça backup em algum pen-drive ou HD externo
<tiagoscd> e depois passe para o Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> é bem simples pra instalar
<zeRopHan> nao tenho hd externo
<zeRopHan> vou comprar, sempre preciso ;/
<tiagoscd> zeRopHan: http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-e-algumas-recomendacoes
<zeRopHan> vou deixar pra depois entao
<zeRopHan> pq ai nao tem perigo ne
<tiagoscd> sim, melhor fazer um backup pra não perder nada
<zeRopHan> fmz
<zeRopHan> vou fazer é isso mesmo
<zeRopHan> sempre preciso na emprsa aqui pra fazer manutenção nos windows, e fico criando partição é lixo demaisss
<hggdh> tiagoscd:~eu estava pensando em colocar o ubut2 (ou semelhante) de volta -- permitindo !<whatever/>
<hggdh> s/ubut2/ubot2/
<tiagoscd> sim, seria interessante
<hggdh> tiagoscd: OK, vou falar com o pessoal do #ubuntu-irc
<tiagoscd> hggdh: até tirei os comandos do tópico faz algum tempo, tendo em vista que estamos sem bot
<zeRopHan> tiagoscd,  tem como eu instalar ubuntu e backtrack na mesma maquina ne
<tiagoscd> beleza :-)
<tiagoscd> zeRopHan: nunca instalei o backtrack, mas creio que não teria maiores problemas :)
<zeRopHan> vou tentar numa virtual box ver se da certo os 2
<zeRopHan> vou usar so linux a partir de hj
<zeRopHan> cansei do peso do windows
<zeRopHan> 1 ano pra iniciar
<korda> tiagoscd: boa tarde, vc tá ae?
<zeRopHan> tiagoscd,  tem como eu aumentar o tamanho do hd pro ubuntu aqui pelo ubuntu msm?
<samurai_black> zeRopHan, veja ai se lhe ajuda man... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=53834.0
<zeRopHan> samurai_black,  eu quero diminuir a do windows 7 saaca
<zeRopHan> pelo linux vou tentar com o gparted
<samurai_black> não, não saco não, nunca fiz isso.
<samurai_black> só uma dica, antes de fazer qualquer coisa que inclua a partição com o windows *DESFRAGMENTE O WINDOWS!*
<zeRopHan> pq to copiando os arquivos do windows pro ubuntu
<zeRopHan> e depois vou deletar ele
<samurai_black> Oka
<zeRopHan> so que nao ta dando
<zeRopHan> na partição do ubuntu
<zeRopHan> e se as fotos da minha mulher sumir to morto kkkkkkkkk
<zeRopHan> samurai_black,  nao da certo
<zeRopHan> vou precisar de um hd exte rno msm
<samurai_black> vixo que jabu em?
<samurai_black> vixe
<kernel> qual plugin tenho que instalar para funcionar o jdk7-openjdk?
<kernel> funcionar no chromium e ff
<hggdh> tiagoscd: eu estou preparando um 'ubotu', a ser chamado 'ubotu-br', para nosso uso. Inicialmente os factoides estarão em Ingles, 'já que vou simplesmente copiar o BD original
<hggdh> tiagoscd: vou carrega-lo em casa (onde já rodo o 'eeebotu' para o #ubuntu-bugs-announce)
<Deivan> Olá.  Estou com um sistema com dpkg comprometido por problemas com o libc6, alguém saberia como tornar o libc6 operacional sem usar apt, aptitude ou pdkg?
<AldoRaine> tornar operacional ?
<AldoRaine> o que exatamente está acontecendo ?
<Deivan> Bom, algo ocorreu de errado e agora tudo que depende do libc esta inoperante, o que inclui o dpkg.
<Deivan> Só para dar um exemplo, seguem as mensagens para qualquer tentativa de uso do dpkg:
<Deivan> dpkg: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by dpkg)
<Deivan> Várias mensagens dessas com versões diferentes...
<Deivan> Bem dizer ele pede do 2.4 ao 2.11
<Deivan> Preciso recuperar esse sistema sem reiniciar ele.
<Deivan> Por que ele não vai levantar.
<Deivan> Na verdade me parece que o problema é o dpkg apenas.
<Deivan> E o apt...
<Deivan> Se o dpkg rodar eu levanto o restante.
<efraim> Boa tarde
<efraim> Eu gostaria de pedir duas coisas
<efraim> primeiro que removessem meu nick do ban que está já tem um tempo
<efraim> tipo anos
<efraim> o nick é efraimmarcatto
<Deivan> Alguma dica para rodar um terminal chroot no servidor que esta com problemas rodando um outro linux sem problemas para recuperar o que esta com problemas já rodando?
<efraim> segundo gostaria de saber se alguém tem um cover de cd ou sabe um lugar que tenha ... o cover tem que ser simples
<Deivan> O que é isso de cover?
<tiagoscd> hggdh: beleza :) valeu mesmo
<tiagoscd> saindo aqui, volto logo mais
<tiagoscd> abraço
<efraim> as imagens pra imprimir em cima do cd
<samurai_black> efraim, boa tarde.
<samurai_black> efraim, exatamente de qual versão você quer o cover?
<efraim> samurai_black: eu vou gravar a 12.04 lts mas o importante que seja bonitinha e simiples
<samurai_black> momento
<efraim> ok
<samurai_black> efraim, você quer pra impressão né?
<efraim> sim sim
<efraim> de preferencia em svg
<samurai_black> efraim, http://yekkusu.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-12-04-Precise-Pangolin-Cover-Alternative-299176651
<efraim> pq eu vou colocar o logo do flisol
<samurai_black> efraim, foi o que consegui.
<efraim> ok
<efraim> mas esse é da capinha do cd né?
<efraim> eu vou imprimir no cd
<samurai_black> não é oficial mas é bem charmoso
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> e tá numa resolução bem alta!
<samurai_black> efraim, esses são oficiais, só não sei se servirão... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/the-official-ubuntu-12-04-cd-cover-revealed
<efraim> é ... está em imagem
<efraim> fica mais dificil editar
<efraim> tem algum OP ai?
<hggdh> efraim: em que posso ajudar-te?
<Deivan> Ok, acho que me encontrei aqui...  Mas preciso saber sobre outra coisa.  Tendo um sistema mínimo rodando, sem samba, sem nada, consigo montar diretórios do sistema remoto no meu sistema local, tipo o que se faz com samba?
<Deivan> Tenho ssh rodando...
<korda> galera
<korda> me ajuda aqui
<korda> comprei um pendrive mas não to conseguindo fazer nada nele
<korda> to tentando copiar minhas pastas de musica, imagem, documentos e video mas n dá
<Deivan> Sempre acontece comigo, a formatação que vem com eles nunca fica legal aqui, logo que chega eu formato.  Tem algum erro no seu dmesg?
<korda> e tb quando eu acesso o pendrive ele n me permite criar pasta alguma
<korda> Deivan: me explica oq é 'dmesg'?
<Deivan> Pode estar montado somente leitura.
<Deivan> Comando para mostrar as mensagens do sistema.
<Deivan> Logo que conecta o pendriver no equipamento ele vai gerar algumas mensagens no dmesg.
<korda> Deivan: Cara, n sei, sei que ele reconhece e me dá a msg "driver montado"
<korda> Deivan: eu entreo dentro dele mas n consigo fazer nada
<Deivan> Me parece que ele montou como somente leitura.
<Deivan> Nas mensagens do dmesg daria maiores detalhes.
<Deivan> Se abrir um terminal e usar o comando mount poderá ver o dispositivo montado.
<korda> Deivan: deixa eu ver aqui
<korda> Deivan: executei o comando e me deu isso ó http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5635179/
<Deivan> Já vejo.
<Deivan> Na linha 18 ele consta como rw, esta como gravação e leitura.
<Deivan> Pode ser que a janela que abriu não esteja atualizada.
<Deivan> Tenta fechar ela e abrir novamente.
<korda> Não adianta :/
<Deivan> Não sei te dizer o que ocorre ai então...  Desculpa.  :-/
<samurai_black> boiko, http://www.iloveubuntu.net/canonical-announces-exciting-collaboration-chinese-entities-produce-ubuntu-kylin
<efraim> hggdh: tira meu ban ... faz um milhão de anos q me baniram
<efraim> hggdh: meu nick é efraimmarcatto
<efraim> hggdh: eu vou ter q sair meu pc esta sem bateria eu já volto
<korda> Alguém pode me auxiliar por favor?
<hggdh> bem, para retirar um ban eu tenho que saber qual era o nick...
<hggdh> ah, vi
<hggdh> mas tenho que esperar que ele volte para conversarmos
<Deivan> hggdh, "<efraim> o nick é efraimmarcatto"
<Deivan> Ele falou isso logo que entrou...
<Deivan> Vou tocar serviço aqui que não esta fácil... AFK
<hggdh> Deivan: sim, eu vi no backlog. Mas tenho que falar com ele de qualquer forma, vejo uma série de bans nele
<Deivan> É um problema...  :-/
<Deivan> Fui.  AFKl
<korda> Alguém pode me auxiliar por favor?
<korda> Não estou conseguindo mexer no pendrive
<andretyn> korda, qual ubuntu, 12.10?
<korda> Isso
<andretyn> korda, formatar e tal?
<korda> andretyn: como se o sistema n me dá essa opção e no terminal dá que os arquivos n podem ser excluidos? rs
<korda> andretyn: quando eu do rm -r dá uma pancada de erros dizendo "Arquivo somente leitura"
<andretyn> roda o palimpsest no unity e format por ele, o mode dele é "utilitario de unidades", se não der, instala o gparted!
<andretyn> korda, roda o palimpsest no unity e format por ele, o mode dele é "utilitario de unidades", se não der, instala o gparted!
<korda> eu to no gparted e na barra de tarefas "/ partição / formatar para " está desabilitado
<andretyn> korda, veja se dah para desmonta ele antes!
<andretyn> korda, pelo gparted, viu
<korda> andretyn: deu, eu formato para que tipo de arquivo?
<andretyn> korda, vai rodar também em sistema windows? se for, format para vfat!
<korda> andretyn: tem ext2, ext3, ext4, fat16, fat32, linux-swap, ntsf
<korda> andretyn: são as opções que tem
<andretyn> korda, acho que fat32 é o vfat, tenta ai e depois texta no windows
<andretyn> s/texta/testa
<korda> andretyn: ele já esta nesse formato
<andretyn> korda, então format nesse tipo!
<korda> andretyn: formatei, to tentando copiar os arquivos que preciso pra dentro dele
<korda> andretyn: ele ficou sem nome, ao invés de Kingston o sistema está o chamando de Volume 16GB, rsrs
<korda> andretyn: mas está copiando pelo menos \õ/
<andretyn> korda, tem opção para colocar o nome no gparted, mas se montou e deu para copiar, tah legal:)
<korda> andretyn: valeu manin ^^ ... muito obrigado mesmo
<andretyn> korda, de nada :-))
<korda> andretyn: pode me dar mais uma dica??
<andretyn> fala
<korda> andretyn: eu to baixando o opensuse para testá-lo
<korda> andretyn: só que o ubuntu está instalado no hd inteiro, sei que pelo gparted dá pra redimensionar o hd
<andretyn> korda, é soh para testar?
<andretyn> korda, roda numa maquina virtual
<korda> andretyn: sim, pra ver se reconhece todo hardware do note e se instala os drivers deles
<korda> andretyn: então, mas meu teste é pra reconhecimento do hardware e se instala os drivers
<andretyn> korda, veja o tamanho minino preciso, e redimensiona o hd?
<korda> andretyn: no ubuntu 12.10 n funciona minha placa wireless e meu bluetooth
<korda> andretyn: meu hd tem 500GB, queria separar 50 para o suse
<andretyn> korda, faça isso dentro d um live-cd
<korda> andretyn: mas n consigo fazer isso no gparted
<andretyn> korda, usando o gparted
<andretyn> korda, roda o live-cd, e depois use o gparted, a partição tem q estar desmontada, do jeito que está, não dah:)
<korda> andretyn: quando eu abro o gparted tá assim ó http://postimage.org/image/uwael2v5v/272c3c3f/
<korda> andretyn: meu cd de instalação só me dá 2 opções "testar o ubuntu" e "instalar o ubuntu" ... é na testar?
<andretyn> korda, sim!
<korda> andretyn: hmm, vou tentar depois que terminar de baixar o suse
<korda> andretyn: na verdade eu queria particionar meu hd em pelo menos 4 partes: 1 pro sistema, 2 pras pastas pessoais, 3 pra backup e 4 pra deixar pra teste de outros OS's
<korda> andretyn: mas eu não entendo absolutamente naaaada disso no linux, no windows vc partionava e escolhia que tipo de arquivos queria na particão (fat32 ou ntsf), no linux tem um monte de tipos :/
<andretyn> korda, sim, jah fiz assim! mas seria bom vc ver como instalar para não sobrescrever o MBR, e assim rodar o ubuntu
<andretyn> korda, o ext4 é o padrão para o ubuntu
<korda> andretyn: como assim não sobrescrever o MBR? :o
<korda> andretyn: se eu instalar o ubuntu na partição primaria e deixar uma livre pra outros OS não cria automaticamente um dual boot não?
<korda> andretyn: desculpe mas sou muito leigo :/
<andretyn> korda, quando vc instala um sistema, ele vai tentar escrever o programa para dar boot da maquina
<andretyn> korda, e vc soh vai ter o dual boot se vc instalar o ubuntu depois de instalar o opensuse.
<korda> andretyn: hmmm
<andretyn> procura na net como fazer isso do jeito que vc quer fazer, pq se nao vai dar kaká
<korda> andretyn: uhum, vou ver isso
<korda> kkkk, ow, eu racho demais dos caras no irc do suse
<korda> é muita lorota
<korda> tem o #suse que é suporte técnico e o #opensuse-chat pro povo conversar
<andretyn> korda, tem o opensuse-br tambem:)
<korda> os caras no chat só falam caca kkkk
<korda> opensuse-pt eu tenho aqui, mas tem 6 users só
<andretyn> é o mesmo:)
<korda> o mal mundial da world wide web é a pornografia, em qualquer lugar do muuuundo os caras são fissurados nessa porcaria
<Chaplin> amigos, como faço pra instalar um servidor NFS sem instalar o ambiente gráfico compartilhando os dados de um HD externo? alguem poderia me ajudar me acompanhando na instalação e configuração?
<FabricioMassuia> Chaplin, já tentou seguir este tutorial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<FabricioMassuia> acredito que a única alteração que deverá fazer é no arquivo /etc/exports colocar caminho onde seu HD externo esteja montado
<Chaplin> vou dar uma olhada, qualquer duvida eu volto, rs.
<Kozoroski> como eu faço para gravar num cd???
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-22
<eloi_carneiro> o pessoal que esta usando o ubuntu 13.04 esta com problema de travamento das janelas? exemplo quando a janela esta maximizada funciona blz, quando é restaurada (fica em tamanho menor) a mesma não responde mais ao clique no mouse, alguem esta sofrendo o mesmo problema?
<AldoRaine> Kozoroski: gravar o que ?
<Kozoroski> ja gravei
<Kozoroski> era o ubuntu
<AldoRaine> wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -v -eject -speed=16 natty-desktop.iso
<AldoRaine> =D
<Chaplin> na instalação do ubuntu server selecionei portugues e ele deu a seguinte mensagem "the translation of the installer is not fully complete fo the selected language". alguem sabe o que ele não instala? quais seriam as limitações?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<hggdh> @hello
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<hggdh> tiagoscd: ^^
<hggdh> !blahblah
<ubotu-br> Factóide 'blahblah' não encontrado
<tiagoscd> hggdh: :D
<tiagoscd> não tem em pt-br não?
<tiagoscd> factóide? heheh
<hggdh> tiagoscd: agora falta acrescentar os editores, etc; mas estamos quase lá
<hggdh> tiagoscd: não sabia como traduzir...
<tiagoscd> show :D
<tiagoscd> qual o termo em inglês no caso?
<hggdh> e em Ingles é factoid
<hggdh> logo, um novo idiotismo é criado :-)
<tiagoscd> pior que factoide é em pt-br mesmo
<tiagoscd> nunca tinha ouvido falar
<hggdh> LOL
<tiagoscd> ou lido no caso
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> lol
<hggdh> bem, estamos quase lá. Ainda tenho uns detalhes para completar, mas acho que até o final de semana estará no ar
<hggdh> bug 1094777
<ubotu-br> bug 1094777 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Quantal) "Can't use c-n-r-gtk to initiate Quantal -> Raring update" (affected: 1, heat: 10) [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094777
<hggdh> heh
<tiagoscd> show, vinculado ao launchpad
<hggdh> yep
<tiagoscd> ele busca via api?
<hggdh> via launchpadapi, sim
<hggdh> via o plugin Bugtracker
<tiagoscd> ah legal, suporte outros sistemas de bugs
<tiagoscd> muito bom
<tiagoscd> não esqueça de adicionar o !kill
<tiagoscd> pra dar kick e ban
<tiagoscd> huahuahuah
<hggdh> :-)
<tiagoscd> muito massa mesmo
<hggdh> demo estar downloading o BD oficial, em Ingles. Tenho que adicionar nicks com capacidade de edição, ainda
<hggdh> s/demo/devo/
<hggdh> !raring
<ubotu-br> Factóide 'raring' não encontrado
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> tiagoscd: alias, factoide tem acento? Não mais sei...
<hggdh> alias, é alias, ou aliás?
<tiagoscd> acho que com a nova ortografia o acento cai fora
<hggdh> ack
<tiagoscd> acho que as duas formas são aceitas
<tiagoscd> mas se for pra levar a risca, seria aliás
<hggdh> vou dixa-lo a rodar por enquanto, para ver o que ocorre
 * hggdh re-aprende Portugues
<tiagoscd> hggdh: hehehe
<tiagoscd> você tá morando onde mesmo?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: terra de marlboro, sabor de liberdade e tal
<hggdh> (quando vim para cá, estave entre US ou Portugal...)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sim, dá pra perceber a influência do português de Portugal as vezes quando escreve
<hggdh> pois :-) filho de, e lia mais livros de Portugal que editados no Brasil...
<tiagoscd> hggdh: :)
<tiagoscd> trabalha direto na sede aí ou é home office?
<kernel> tiagoscd, ja testou o jdk7-openjdk?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: era home office até sair da Canonical. Agora tenho que dirigir 12 milhas para o escritório
<kernel> instalei o jdk7-openjdk aqui mais nao ta funfando nos browsers
<tiagoscd> hggdh: saiu de lá então?
<tiagoscd> kernel: você testou em qual navegador?
<hggdh> kernel: acho que precisas do icedtea-plugin
<hggdh> tiagoscd: saí, no início de Março
<tiagoscd> oh, bem lembrado :)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sabia não, hehe
<hggdh> e já estou com saudades...
<tiagoscd> uhuahuah
<tiagoscd> mas saiu de lá pra oportunidade melhor?
<hggdh> sim
<hggdh> oferta irrecusável. AIX, Windows, e IBM big-iron, movendo-se para Linux
<tiagoscd> bah, heheh
<kernel> extra/jre7-openjdk 7.u17_2.3.8-1 [installed]
<kernel>     Free Java environment based on OpenJDK 7.0 with IcedTea7 replacing binary plugs - Full Java
<kernel>     runtime environment - needed for executing Java GUI and Webstart programs
<kernel> instalei esse
<kernel> esse é o opensource ou é o proprietario?
<hggdh> kernel: sim, mas o browser plugin é intermediado pelo icedtea-plugin
<hggdh> openjfk é o opensource
<hggdh> kernel: sudo apt-get install idectea-plugin, e deves ficar bem
<hggdh> bem bem, ou bem mal...
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<kernel> vou tirar esse
<kernel> instalei o runtime
<kernel> que suxx
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> ocorre
<tiagoscd> hggdh: massa :)
<hggdh> é. Mas esta coisa de dirigir todo o dia cansa... acho que vou voltar para a moto
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sei como é
<tiagoscd> eu morava em outra cidade até pouco tempo, era meio distante da cidade onde trabalho
<kernel> hggdh,
<kernel> extra/openjdk7-doc 7.u17_2.3.8-1
<kernel>     Free Java environment based on OpenJDK 7.0 with IcedTea7 replacing binary plugs - documentation
<kernel> extra/openjdk7-src 7.u17_2.3.8-1
<kernel>     Free Java environment based on OpenJDK 7.0 with IcedTea7 replacing binary plugs - sources
<kernel> qual é desses 2
<vitorlobo> kernel, dale malafaia
<hggdh> kernel: nenhum deles, estes são ducomentação e cigo fonte do openjdk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  quer dizer, joseph smith agora ne
<vitorlobo> kernel,  jaja vira kukusclan
<kernel> vitorlobo, sou nada nao
<kernel> sou Diego mesmo ;)
<vitorlobo> kernel, diego yashua
<vitorlobo> *ye
<kernel> vitorlobo, qual o nome do pacote do openjdk no arch?
<vitorlobo> kernel, ta na hora de vc desenvolver software livre tbm
<kernel> nao consigu achar em meus repositorios
<kernel> meu se tu souber que ta mo correria minha vida
<vitorlobo> kernel,  jre7-openjdk
<kernel> vitorlobo, ouxe eu tava com ele instalado
<kernel> mais nao tava funfando
<kernel> preciso Acessar o Banco do Brasil
<vitorlobo> kernel,  tenta o jdk7-openjdk
<kernel> era esse mesmo
<kernel> jdk7-openjdk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  eu te falei 2 distintos
<vitorlobo> o jre e jdk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  instala tbm o jre7-openjdk-headless
<kernel> vitorlobo, tem que ser os 3?
<vitorlobo> kernel, por via das duvida ne
<kernel> kkkk
<kernel> extra/jre7-openjdk 7.u17_2.3.8-1 [installed]
<kernel> extra/jdk7-openjdk 7.u17_2.3.8-1 [installed]
<kernel> extra/jre7-openjdk-headless 7.u17_2.3.8-1 [installed]
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ainda ta dando zica no bb?
<kernel> precisa de algum plugin para os browser?
<kernel> para o Chromium?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  sei la..uso ff
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  se der zica..vc pode tentar algo do tipo http://profs.if.uff.br/tjpp/blog/entradas/banco-do-brasil-em-64-bits-solucao-definitiva
<kernel> vitorlobo, ta pedindo pra instalar o java
<kernel> quando eu entro
<kernel> que sux
<kernel> nao precisa instalar o icedtea?
<vitorlobo> kernel, entao, o jdk do arch ja vem com icetea7
<vitorlobo> kernel, é arch ai?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> maxo que eu saiba ou é jdk ou jre
<kernel> um ou outro
<kernel> mais quando vou remover nao dá
<vitorlobo> kernel, faz ai www.java.com/pt_BR/download/testjava.jsp
<vitorlobo> kernel, e ve q q dá
<kernel> extra/icedtea-web-java7 1.3.1-2
<kernel>     provides a Free Software web browser plugin running applets written in the Java programming
<kernel>     language and an implementation of Java Web Start, originally based on the NetX project
<kernel> olha só
<vitorlobo> kernel,  cuidado pra n digitar a senha digital do bb errado
<kernel> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  é uma merda, eles bloqueiam q vc tem de desbloquear la na agencia
<vitorlobo> kernel,  a proposito vc paga a taxa de manutenção do cartao?
<kernel> nem
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pq é ilegal
<vitorlobo> kernel,  eles cobram as vezes
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ja me ameaçaram por no cerasa varias vezes por taxas de 5,10 reais
<vitorlobo> kernel, sao um banco de fdp
<kernel> vish
<kernel> deu certo vitorlobo
<kernel> era o icedtea-web-java7
<kernel> ;)
<vitorlobo> kernel, q blz hein, agora vc pode dormir em paz n ter q usar o win ou ubuntu
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> #ubuntu-br-sc
<optimusprimem> ola
<aaahhhhhh> Boa noite, a todos!
<GuilhermeCunha> boa noite
<Guest79970> tentei instalar o ubuntu a partir do instalador windows, correu tudo bem até ao 1º reboot, a partir dai parou ainstalação, alguma sugestão?
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<hggdh> @join #ubuntu-irc
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<fabiomaca> bom dia galera!!!
<chm0d-780> bm dia
<fabiomaca> Alguem já instalou o Virtual box em um ubuntu 12.10 e tentou criar uma virtual box de ubuntu 12.10
<chm0d-780> eu tenho o vbox instalado
<chm0d-780> mas näo instalei nele o 12.10
<fabiomaca> Bom, eu fiz isso e ele não starta a interface grafica, ele fala algo como seu hardware não suporta nenhum recurso da unity
<chm0d-780> sim pode ser possivel
<fabiomaca> chm0d-780: eu só consegui fazer com o 12.04
<chm0d-780> troca para gnome
<fabiomaca> como assim trocar para gnome???
<fabiomaca> como faço???
<fabiomaca> chm0d-780:?
<chm0d-780> tenta arrancar a vbox com classic
<chm0d-780> falando em 12.04
<chm0d-780> alguem teve problemas com wifi no 12.04?
<chm0d-780> fabiomaca, o recurso 3D no vbox é expermental
<chm0d-780> e ele é que suporta o unity
<chm0d-780> é normal que aconteça esses erros
<chm0d-780> vou jogar no lixo esse pc :(
<chm0d-780> fabiomaca, vc tem a aceleraçao 3D marcada neh?
<chm0d-780> pessoal alguem ai problemas com wifi no ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<chm0d-780> placa  RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<chm0d-780>  vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<ad0nai> Meu ubuntu está deslogando sozinho, ele fecha todos os programas e volta a tela de login. Alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<MSDandrea> Olá pessoal estou tendo um problema e gostaria de saber se podem me ajudar
<Rubem> Informe o problema
<MSDandrea> bom as vezes, ao abrir algumas aplicações como o LibreOffice ou tux guitar ou qualquer aplicação pelo wine minha tela fica embaralhada já procurei nos fóruns mas não achei nada
<Julinux> history | sort | uniq = O que esse comando faz?
<ad0nai> MSDandrea, vc está usando a versao 12.10 e sua placa de video é uma ati?
<MSDandrea> uso a 12.04 totalmente atualizado e a placa é uma nvidia geforce 6100 nforce405
<ad0nai> MSDandrea, hmm, é q eu tava lendo q a versão 12.10 tava com bug com ati :(
<MSDandrea> pois é esse problema me incomoda muito cara, rodando o unity 2d ele roda tranquilo então penso que pode ser problema com o X e não com o driver
<MSDandrea> Julinux, o comando mostrou meus ultimos comandos no terminal
<Julinux> Apenas os últimos? tem certeza?
<MSDandrea> desculpe ultimos foi modo de dizer, mostrou bastantes comandos
<Julinux> Mas você viu algum comando repetido no meio?
<MSDandrea> vou checar só um instante
<ad0nai> Meu ubuntu está deslogando sozinho, do nada volta pre tela de login, ele fecha todos os programas e volta a tela de login, quando eu logo volta com a mensagem para relatar problema. Alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<MSDandrea> Julinux, Nenhum comando repetido
<chm0d-780> qual é a versäo ad0nai ?
<ad0nai> 12.10
<chm0d-780> instalaçao limpa?
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, nao, tenho ele a pouco tempo jah
<tiagoscd> hggdh: bom dia! o bot que estás subindo é um desses nos branches ali? --> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<chm0d-780> ad0nai, atualizou ele de uma versäo anterior?
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, quando tem as atualizações automaticas, eu atualizo.. como faço pra ver se está atualizado a versão anterior?
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, Lançamento 12.10 (quantal) 64-bit - Kernel Linux 3.5.0-26-generic - GNOME 3.6.0
<chm0d-780> ad0nai, eu quero saber se por exemplo atualizou do 10.04 para o 12.10
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, nao.. peguei direto o 12.10
<chm0d-780> huum ok
<chm0d-780> eu tive um problema desses mas descobri que era por ter atualizado ele estava meio instavel
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, entendi.. eu estava lendo que a versao 12.10 estava com bugs com algumas placas de videos, nao sei se pode ser isso...
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, falaram pra eu desabilitar o compiz
<chm0d-780> tbm pode ser
<chm0d-780> ou pode ser sob aquecimento
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, mais se fosse aquecimento, vc nao concorda que voltaria o boot inteiro em vez de voltar para tela de login?
<chm0d-780> é verdade
<chm0d-780> já fez todas atualizaçöes?
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, como posso verificar todas atualizações?
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<chm0d-780> pode ser
<MSDandrea> Pessoal, alguem tem alguma ideia que possa me ajudar, o Julinux parece que tinha mas n me respondeu ate agora
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, atualizou 53kb :(
<chm0d-780> ad0nai, se livra dessas frescuras do compiz
<chm0d-780> ;)
<chm0d-780> ad0nai, se livra do unity tbm :D
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, jamais livrarei do cubo e das janelas gelatinosas rs!
<chm0d-780> vai ter sempre problemas
<chm0d-780> näo vejo nada de engraçado nessas coisas
<chm0d-780> mas tenta se livrar dessas coisas
<MSDandrea> bom pessoal tenho outro problema tbm ve se alguem sabe como resolver, a minha mouse wheel n funciona como o esperado, pra rodar pra cima funciona mas na hora de rodar pra baixo ela vai e volta pra cima
<Julinux> MSDandrea,
<chm0d-780> e vê se o problema persiiste ad0nai
<MSDandrea> fale Julinux
<ad0nai> chm0d-780, vou desabilitar para testar
<Julinux> qual é a dúvida?
<MSDandrea> com relação ao mouse ou o problema gráfico?
<Julinux> os dois
<Julinux> com relação ao mouse, você já testou outro?
<MSDandrea> sim, testei três, apenas 1 funcionou perfeitamente apessar da taxa de rolagem que estava muito alta
<hggdh> tiagoscd: é. Tem alguns detalhes na configuração, mas tenho que ir para o escritório agora (de volta em ~ 30 min)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: tranquilo, a gente se fala :)
<MSDandrea> Já com a placa de video minha duvida é como posso arrumar, ou saber se isso pelo menos já aconteceu com mais alguem
<MSDandrea> Pessoal, n encontrei em nenhum fórum algo parecido com meu problema, será que devo reportar para a canonical?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: voltei :-)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: opa, wb :)
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<sammwel> bom dia!
 * samurai_black :)
<sammwel> entrei aqui pra ver se descubro como fasso pra resouver um problema no ubuntu 12.04
<samurai_black> e qual seria ele?
<sammwel> eu instalei um programa, e aparece uma msf de midia e fica aparecendo uma msg que o sistema encontrou um erro e fica perguntando se eu quero enviar relatorio
<RMtails> pessoal
<RMtails> preciso de uma ajuda recentemente eu intalei o ubuntu 12.10 e baixei a iso do lmde para instalar no hd do meu laptop
<RMtails> criei o pendrive bootavel como manda o procedimento so que na hora de dar o boot
<RMtails> o bios do meu laptop não detecta o pendrive
<RMtails> achei estranho isso e tentei criar o pen no windows o resultado foi o mesmo....
<RMtails> depois testei a iso do ubuntu 12.04 o bios consequiu detectar o pendrive
<RMtails> o que esta causando isso?
<RMtails> nenhuma ajuda?
<jovem> Alguem que que use o BitchX ?
<jovem> Alguem que que use o BitchX ?
<vitor_makyama> RMtails, eu também tive esse problema, vc tentou habilita-la na bios?
<MSDandrea_> Olá pessoal, eu vim aqui de manha por causa de um problema gráfico onde ao abrir o LibreOffice ou o TuxGuitar ou qualquer aplicação Wine minha tela fica toda embaralhada, acontece que parece que o problema é com meu xorg.conf
<MSDandrea_> só tem isso escrito nele  Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Default Device" 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection
<MSDandrea_> minha placa de video é Nvidia 6100 nforce405
<hggdh> !update
<ubotu-br> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hggdh> heh
<YokoBR> Galera, tenho um servidor ubuntu e criei um subdominio open.dominio.com, porém só consigo acessar o open.dominio.com da lan.
<ad0nai> No meu terminal, o caminho do diretorio que estou fica muito grande, tem como diminuir esse tamanho?
<YokoBR> to chateado
<hggdh> ad0nai: a variável de ambiente PS1 controla o que é colocado lá
<hggdh> ad0nai: echo $PS1 para ver o que é mostrado, e 'man bash' para ver as opções
<hggdh> ad0nai: só por curosidade, sabes o que significa teu nick?
<xGrind> hggdh, se eu mudar o dns direto nas configuraçoes do roteador, o Ubuntu altera ?
<hggdh> xGrind: por default, o Ubuntu pede para o DHCP server os endereçoes de DNS. Deve mudar (quando houver um refresh do teu DHCP)
<hggdh> xGrind: e, por default, os roteadores são DHCP servers
<xGrind> hggdh, é q eu coloquei um dns brasileiro, mas entro no resolconf e está outro. tem algum comando pra saber o dns?
<hggdh> xGrind: este é o DNS do cliente. Podes tentar 'sudo restart network', ou disconectar a rede e reconectar
<ad0nai> hggdh, meu nome...
<hggdh> ad0nai: 'adonai', em hebraico, é um dos nomes de Deus
<hggdh> shema iisrael adonai eloihanu adonai ehad
<ad0nai> hggdh, sim.. dependendo da sua religiao pode ter inumeros significados sempre referente a Deus..
<ad0nai> hggdh, no meu terminal fica assim "adonai@adonai-linux:/usr/bin/X11/X11/X11/X11/X11$"
<ad0nai> hggdh, queria que em qualquer diretorio q eu estivesse ficasse apenas adonai@adonai-linux:$
<hggdh> ad0nai: tens, realmente, tantos X11 se sequencia?
<ad0nai> hggdh, auisdhuaishda simulação
<ad0nai> nao queria q ficasse tipo: /var/www/sites_desenvolvimento/nome_site_mais_comprido/lalala$ <-- aqui q eu posso digitar
<hggdh> ad0nai: export PS1="\u@\h:"
<ad0nai> hggdh, isso..
<ad0nai> hggdh, e como faz pra voltar ao normal?
<hggdh> ad0nai: OK. Agora, edite ~/.bashrc e, no final do arquivo, insira o comando acima. Todos os novos shells ficarão assim
<hggdh> ad0nai: para voltar ao normal... export PS1="\u@\h:\w$"
<ad0nai> hggdh, valeu, era isso mesmo q eu queria
<ad0nai> esse comando Play Station 1 = risadas piscicodelicas
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> 'man bash' explica...
<hggdh> !apt-get
<ubotu-br> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<rafaelcunha> Quais as possibilidades de link aggregation no ubuntu (bandwidth aggregation especificamente)? Quero a soma de dois links de 5 Mbps, ou seja, um link de 10 Mbps a partir de dois links diferentes.
<rafaelcunha> O bonding faz isso?
<Rubem> Já implementei balanceamento e redudancia no Endian, CentOS, e Debian
<Rubem> Ubuntu nunca fiz isso.
<rafaelcunha> Rubem: não balanceamento...
<rafaelcunha> o balanceamento não soma as bandas
<rafaelcunha> ele escolhe um circuito
<rafaelcunha> Rubem: minha dúvida é somar os dois links como se fossem um só
<Rubem> unificar os links ?
<rafaelcunha> isso
<Rubem>  NTH
<lowbit-sh> Boa tarde, pessoal. Se possível, eu gostaria de conversar com alguém que trabalhe com Linux em private para tirar dúvidas sobre carreira e trabalho nessa área. Ou ainda caso esta questão esteja muito fora do escopo do canal, peço por gentileza que me recomendem algum canal onde eu posso tirar estas dúvidas. Obrigado galera!
<envoyed> Fala hggdh, é você que tem o Nexus 4?
<hggdh> envoyed: eu tenho um, sim
<envoyed> hggdh: Então cara, você faz ideia se há previsão de tempo para entrega?
<hggdh> envoyed: quando comprei o nexus 4 (4 semanas atrás) a previsão era de 2 a 3 semanas; em verdade chegou em 1 semana
<hggdh> quando tentei comprar em dezembro, as vendas estavam suspensas
<envoyed> hggdh: Vi mesmo que ficou esgotado durante um tempo.
<envoyed> hggdh: Estou tentando convencer meu cunhado que vai ficar 15 dias nos EUA a comprar um Nexus 4 ao invés de um iPhone 5.
<hggdh> :-)
<envoyed> hggdh: Então acho que dá tempo de chegar sim.
<hggdh> envoyed: se ele tem onde ficar (casa de amigo/familia) o melhor é comprar agora e entregar lá
<envoyed> hggdh: E o iPhone 5 é mais que o dobro do preço... :P
<envoyed> hggdh: Provavelmente vão ficar em hotel.
<hggdh> pois, tem isto. Eu peguei o 8G ($340 com taxas); o 16G era -- acho -- $450
<hggdh> e é desbloqueado... o iphone desbloqueado vai para lá de $600
<FabricioMassuia> pessoal, se eu quiser testar as versões mais recentes do Ubuntu com a finalidade de reportar bugs, posso fazer isso usando uma VM mesmo, como o VirtualBox ou é necessário estar rodando em uma máquina real?
<hggdh> FabricioMassuia: podes usar um VM
<FabricioMassuia> legal hggdh, é que costumo utulizar apenas as LTS na minha máquina, mas tenho interesse em ajudar de alguma forma a testar as versões mais recentes
<hggdh> FabricioMassuia: toda ajuda é bem-vinda :-)
<hggdh> FabricioMassuia: temos o canal #ubuntu-quality, se quizeres (mas é em Ingles)
<hggdh> a verão em desenvolvimento é a Raring Ringtail (futura 13.04 ao final de Abril)
<hggdh> !raring
<ubotu-br> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<FabricioMassuia> bacana, este canal seria especificamente voltado as testes ?
<hggdh> sim
<hggdh> testes não apenas do Raring, mas também para actualizações do LTS (Lucid/Precise)
<FabricioMassuia>  legal, vou acompanhar e ver como poderei a ajudar e aprender
<hggdh> seja bem-vindo. Nos não mordemos :-)
<FabricioMassuia> valeu ! atualmente colaboro apenas com as traduções além de usar todo santo dia...
<guzo_> boa tarde galera td bem?
<Korda> CyL: Tais ae?
<Julinux> alguém sabe ai como mudar o estilo dos ícones no libreoffice do ubuntu
<Julinux> já tentei alterar lá no menu exibir das opções mas ele não muda
<Julinux> sempre fica no automático
<FabricioMassuia> Julinux: teoricamente você vez a configuração correta, estranho não salvar suas preferências... qual versão está utilizando?
<Julinux> 4.0.0
<Julinux> não tinha os temas instalados, mas mesmo que executei um aptitude install libreoffice-styles-galaxy não foi
<FabricioMassuia> Julinux: aqui estou usando a 3.5.7.2 no Ubuntu mesmo e estou conseguindo salvar as preferências de estilo de ícones normalmente aqui, talvez seja algum bug desta versão
<Julinux> é
<wsvalim> ola boa tarde amigos...
<FabricioMassuia> Julinux: se for o caso aqui neste link explica como reportar bugs do LibreOffice: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/BugReport/pt-br
<wsvalim> gostaria de tirar uma duvida sobre o ubuntu
<wsvalim> vou começar a estudar essa versao do linux para implantar em nossa empresa
<wsvalim> temos total de 60 equipamentos
<wsvalim> posso usar para todos os terminais e servidor
<wsvalim> a mesma versao
<wsvalim> ?
<wsvalim> e com relacao a drivers como se comporta os fabricantes de drivers
<wsvalim> ?
<wsvalim> pode me solucionar essas duvidas amigos....
<Julinux> wsvalim, tente escreve o seu problema em apenas uma linha
<wsvalim> ok
<wsvalim> preciso saber se o ubuntu pode ser instalados em todos os meus terminais e tb o meu servidor a mesma versao. e com relacao aos drivers é facil achar no site do fabricante?
<Julinux> wsvalim, De poder pode
<Julinux> agora no caso do seu servidor se você for instalar uma versão Desktop terá um pouco mais de trabalho para configurá-lo, o ideal seria você usar o Ubuntu Server
<wsvalim> e quantos aos drivers das placas é facil de encontrar
<Julinux> no caso quanto aos drivers você não precisa se preocupar, pois o Ubuntu já é pra reconhecer tudo, a não ser que você tenha alguma placa gráfica
<wsvalim> nossa que legal... amigo muito obrigado pela sua ajuda. foi de grande valia.
<Julinux> mas se caso você tiver problema com algum Hardware você entra em contato conosco aqui no Canal para vermos qual é o problema, se é algum módulo que está faltando
<Julinux> wsvalim, de nada, qualquer coisa que precisar estamos sempre por aqui
<wsvalim> obrigado amigo. sucesso!!!
<wsvalim> quit
<Korda> galera, alguém pode me dar uma forcinha na resolução de um probleminha aqui por favor?
<guzo_> alguem sabe como usar o play on liux
<Julinux> Korda, diga
<Julinux> explique o seu problema referente a resolução de tela
<Korda> é o seguinte, faz uns 20 dias que to na luta aqui pra fazer minha wireless funcionar mas não deu certo
<Korda> dae me indicaram a compra de uma placa wireless usb
<Korda> eu fiz a compra, mas mesmo assim não estou conseguindo utilizá-la
<Korda> na barra superior tem o ícone de redes né?
<Korda> sem eu plugar a placa wireless no usb fica assim "Rede sem fio" "a rede sem fio está desabilitada por hardware"
<Korda> e onde está escrito n tem a opção para clicar
<Korda> fica apagado
<Korda> quando eu coloco a placa wireless usb
<Korda> e clico novamente no mesmo ícone de redes ele muda a mensagem
<Korda> divide em 2 msgs com os nomes das duas placas
<Korda> Ralink RT3090
<Korda> Realtek 8176
<Korda> do mesmo jeito, apagadas e escrito abaixo "a rede sem fio está desabilitada por hardware", logo abaixo do nome de cada placa
<Korda> a Ralink RT3090 é a onboard do laptop e a Realtek é a usb
<Korda> Alguém sabe como solucionar pra que pelo menos a usb possa funcionar?
<ptl> Korda: que coisa estranha. Desabilitada por hardware? se você escrever "iwconfig", uma wlan0 aparece? e iwconfig?
<ptl> se você clicar no ícone de rede e então no menuzinho clicar em "Habilitar rede sem fio" ela não passa a funcionar?
<ptl> (em inglês, "Enable wireless")
<Korda> fica apagado
<Korda> n tem como clicar nele
<ptl> ubuntu 12.04 ? 12.10 ?
<ptl> mas e o ifconfig e iwconfig? tem alguma saída?
<Korda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5637995/
<ptl> vendo
<ptl> Korda: tente isso:
<ptl> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ; sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<ptl> parece ter algo que está desligando sua wireless
<ptl> tiagoscd: hoje tem papo de buteco?
<Korda> anonymous@korda:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Korda> [sudo] password for anonymous:
<Korda> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<ptl> rf-kill??? putz
<ptl> Korda: sudo apt-get --purge remove rfkill
<ptl> que é uma ferramenta que desabilita wireless
<ptl> isso vai remover o rfkill
<ptl> aí quando terminar de desinstalar você tenta os ifconfig de novo
<Korda> só um minuto
<ptl> à vontade!
<ptl> não foi ainda?
<tiagoscd> ptl: tem sim, às 22h
<ptl> Korda: deu certo? agora estou curioso
<Julinux> hoje vai ter papo de boteco?
<Korda> ptl: tá ae ainda?
<vitor_makyama> Julinux, toda 6ª tem
<Julinux> E qual é o comando que posso usar para deletar todos os arquivos que contém o nome libreoffice?
<vitor_makyama> Julinux, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2011-September/091789.html
<Korda> CyL: vc tá ae??
<Korda> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Korda> hggdh: vc tá ae?
<Korda> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<AldoRaine> manda aí Korda
<Korda> Cara, faz 20 dias que to tentando usar, configurar ou pelo menos fazer funcionar a wireless no meu laptop
<Korda> A placa onboard não funciona nas novas versões de nenhuma distro linux
<AldoRaine> vc é o dono daquele Itautec que veio com Librix né
<Korda> Dae me falaram pra comprar uma placa usb
<Korda> não
<Korda> meu note é um lenovo g470
<Korda> com ubuntu 12.10 64 bits
<AldoRaine> vc já ate postou no viva o linux né
<Korda> sim
<AldoRaine> e no fórum do ubuntu tb né?
<AldoRaine> kkk
<Korda> lá, no forum do ubuntu
<Korda> sim
<Korda> cara, tá tenso viu
<AldoRaine> teve um cara lá no forum do ubuntu que respondeu
<Korda> AldoRaine: Não tem nada no tópico
<Korda> AldoRaine: moveram e n tem nenhuma resposta
<AldoRaine> to dando uma olhada aqui no fórum
<AldoRaine> eu sinceramente não sei de nada sobre esse notebook
<Korda> AldoRaine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638293/
<Korda> AldoRaine: especificações de hardware
<AldoRaine> essa aqui é a wireless
<AldoRaine> Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Korda> AldoRaine: uhum, eu sei =D
<Korda> Mas não tem naaaaaaada que faça a danada funfar
<AldoRaine> vou te ajudar nessa pesquisa
<AldoRaine> to vendo aqui no fórum em inglês
<AldoRaine> e em outros
<Korda> AldoRaine: blz ^^
<AldoRaine> deve ter algum driver proprietário
<AldoRaine> nem que seja pra compilar sei lá
<AldoRaine> mas não desiste não
<Korda> AldoRaine: Faz 20 dias cara que to tentando, todo dia to aqui, pesquisando na net, tentando instalar ppa, tudo
<jeflui> Korda, ja tentou instalar o pacote firmware-ralink?
<Korda> jeflui: como assim?
<darouca> Boa noite a todos. Instalei um Postfix com Courier no Debian 6 e configurei o Bind bacaninha... Mas não estou recebendo e-mails de contas externas. Alguém sabe o motivo?
<jeflui> Korda, sudo apt-get install firmware-ralink
<jeflui> para ver se reconhece sua placa
<Korda> jeflui: anonymous@korda:~$ sudo apt-get install firmware-ralink
<Korda> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Korda> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Korda> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Korda> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote firmware-ralink
<jeflui> Korda, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<jeflui> aparentemente nao tem um especifico para o ralink, mas esse serve
<pauloolhos> Ola
<Korda> CyL: vc tá ae?
<silva_> alguem ai ?
<silva_> baixei a iso do unumtu, gravei um cd, mas o meu pc nem lê
<samurai_black> silva_, boa noite.
<samurai_black> fez o teste de md5?
<pauloolhos> Seu drive
<pauloolhos> de cdrom;
 * samurai_black já se foi...
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-23
<pauloolhos> O que me dizem do Bacula?
<Julinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0mCVCrAyPt4
<ron7> Segue de volta? :P
<ron7> ops janela errada
<aH> Opa! Blz gurizada!
<bergginu> play-on-linux é mais tranquilo
<bergginu> wine ainda tem cara de gambiarra
<bergginu> não tem como fugir
<bergginu> tiago tá dormindo, véio. coitado tá cansado
<bergginu> aqui pta ok
<bergginu> tá ok
<bergginu> Erirberto tem palestras muito legais
<bergginu> sim
<guina> problema na compilaçao virtualbox erro
<CyL> guina: Qual o erro?
<marcelomauro> .
<gauchocuiudo> bom dia
<gauchocuiudo> estou pensando em instalar o ubuntu, e tenho a dúvida: qual é a compatibilidade dos arquivos do office com o ubuntu?
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, eu tenho um sistema ubuntu instalado em um hd externo o qual eu uso de forma a poupar meu espaço no laptop. Gostaria de saber se é possível iniciar esse sistema (dar boot) pela maquina virtual com o virtualbox. Se sim, existe algum tutorial que ensine como fazer isso?
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, eu tenho um sistema ubuntu instalado em um hd externo o qual eu uso de forma a poupar meu espaço no laptop. Gostaria de saber se é possível iniciar esse sistema (dar boot) pela maquina virtual com o virtualbox. Se sim, existe algum tutorial que ensine como fazer isso?
<vinicius> bom dia alguem on?
<vinicius> zZZZ
<samurai_black> Ricardo__, !ping
<vitorlobo> http://vitorlobo.blogspot.com.br/
<hggdh> vitorlobo: habemus bot -- ubotu-br
<vitorlobo> hggdh, chei de bot agora rs
<Mr-Capslock> !w rio branco
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'w rio branco' not found
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não, apenas dois deles -- ubuntulog e ubotu-br
<hggdh> falta, é claro, eu terminar de decidir que serviços o bot vai fornecer e, depois, começar o trabalho de tradução
<Alcm> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Alcm> minha placa de video fica bugada no ubuntu 12.10
<Alcm> alguem me ajuda por favor
<Alcm> alow?!
<Alcm> tem alguem por aí?
<marcelomauro> cara, não tenho conhecimento suficiente sobre o assunto....
<Rubem> bugado como?
<Alcm> tenho uma HD 6870
<Alcm> ela fica com o fan ligado a 100%
<Alcm> no ubuntu
<Alcm> dai jah tentei de toda forma instalar outro driver rpa ela
<Alcm> dai quando conserto o rpoblema do fan
<Alcm> diz que a miha placa de video nao é reconhecida
<Alcm> =/
<Mr-Capslock> ixi
<Alcm> vi em vários fóruns que os drivers da AMD tao em conflito com o Ubuntu 12.10
<Alcm> e logo quando resolvo migrar do windows 8 pro Ubuntu
<Alcm> :(
<Rubem> baixo o driver no site da amd ?
<Alcm> baixei
<Alcm> mas nao dah pra instalar
<Rubem> qual erro?
<Alcm> o nem por linha de comando
<Alcm> nem por interface
<Rubem> Informe o erro
<Alcm> diz que falta algo
<Alcm> ai quando boto o algo que falta
<Alcm> diz que jah tenho um driver anterior
<Mr-Capslock> talvez seja os headers do kernel ou o compilador gcc
<Alcm> ai desistalo
<Alcm> e mesmo assim nao instala
<Alcm> to no windows 8
<Alcm> bugou o Ubuntu inteiro lah
<Alcm> eu testando viros drivers
<Alcm> tenho que formatar pela 7x
<Rubem> Você não informando o erro fica complicado;
<Alcm> vou reinstalar e entrar no chat de novo
<rosesena> senha de acesso
<rosesena> meu pc me pede uma senha sempre que tento fazer alguma mudança, mas essas enmha nao veio com ele quando o compramos
<rosesena> como altero isso?
<andretyn> rosesena, qual ubuntu? veio instalado ou teve que instalar?
<andretyn> rosesena, está aí??
<andretyn> rosesena, sabe me responder qual ubuntu? se veio instalado ou teve que instalar?
<andretyn> webchat é um droga!!! o pessoal fica off-line logo!!
<odra> Isso é um webchat :D
<odra> Você está chateando na web, não é possível ser mais webchat que isso.
<andretyn> odra, :-D
<fabiomaca> buenas galera, belezinha
<fabiomaca> Alguem conhece um bom scanner de vulnerabilidade para rodar no xubuntu 12.10????
<Nanai> hello
<Nanai> alguém aí?
<fabiomaca> opa
<fabiomaca> tamo na area
<vitorlobo> Nanai, digaí
<fabiomaca> Nanai: manda fio
<Nanai> alguém pode me ajudar com a placa de rede
<Nanai> não estou conseguindo instalar
<fabiomaca> vixiiiii
<fabiomaca> wireless?
<fabiomaca> broadband??
<Nanai> os dois
<fabiomaca> coloca o modelo, esplica se é em note ou desktop
<Nanai> note
<Nanai> Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
<vitorlobo> Nanai, lspci |grep Ethernet
<vitorlobo> Nanai,  no terminal e diz oq retorna ae
<vitorlobo> a sim
<Nanai> uhm..no momento estou com o windows. Vou reiniciar pra testar
<fabiomaca> vitorlobo: vc sabe o nome de algum scanner de vulnerabilidade para ubuntu?? 12.10
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca,  vc diz, anti-virus?
<fabiomaca> vitorlobo: não um scanner tipo nessus, para verificar se um ip tem portas e outras entradas vulneraveis a web
<fabiomaca> estou procurando algum case de ferramentas para verificar redes
<Nanai> voltei
<Nanai> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<Nanai> esse é o retorno de, lscpi |grep Ethernet
<fabiomaca> Nanai: dá uma olhada nesse tuto
<Flynn_> boa tarde gurizada!
<fabiomaca> Nanai: http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<fabiomaca> o cara estava com o mesmo problema e um brother passou no post seguinte como instalar passo a passo
<fabiomaca> Flynn_: buenas mano!!!
<Nanai> fabiomaca, esse comando vai fazer requerimento da internet?
<fabiomaca> simmmm
<fabiomaca> para vc fazer o download
<fabiomaca> dos drivers
<Nanai> o problema é que não há conexão alguma
<fabiomaca> é lembrei desse detalhe agora
<Nanai> fabiomaca, pesquisa "August 31st, 2012", no fórum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12206393 e verá que está ensinando a fazer download do pacote, descompactar e instalar. Tentei mas porém ocorreu um erro durante instalação(sudo make install).
<Nanai> erro: cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of overlayfs cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab Will now run update-grub to ensure grub will find the new initramfs ... /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow. make: *** [uninstall] Error 1
<Nanai> talvez seja porque estou fazendo teste no live usb
<vitorlobo> Nanai,  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Tudo-o-que-voce-precisa-para-configurar-sua-placa-de-rede-no-Ubuntu
<fabiomaca> Nanai: achei um driver para vc fazer download pelo windows, dá uma sacada
<fabiomaca> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx
<fabiomaca> depois que vc faz o download... tem um outro tuto
<fabiomaca> guenta ai
<fabiomaca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/237004/atheros-ar8161-ethernet-card-not-working-on-12-10-on-an-asus-n56vm
<Nanai> tá
<fabiomaca> Nanai: a diferença desse rapaz que teve problema foi o seguinte ele colocou o ubuntu 64
<fabiomaca> o seu é o 64 tb???
<Nanai> sim
<Nanai> o problema de rede ocorre por ser 64bits?
<fabiomaca> então, eu tive varios galhos com drivers em um note hp velho que eu tenho aqui que tem um AMD x2
<fabiomaca> problemas com drivers de video e rede
<fabiomaca> ai eu troquei a versão para a de 32 bits
<fabiomaca> ai reconheceu tudo
<Nanai> uhm..pode ser isso realmente
<fabiomaca> vc vai abandonar o windows, ou pretende levar os dois em paralelo na mesma maquina
<Nanai> vou tentar algumas dicas aqui, mais tarde eu volto, tenho de sair
<fabiomaca> ok
<Nanai> os dois em paralelo por enquanto
<Nanai> e estou tendo problemas em deixar em paralelo também, a forma de corrigir só encontrei usando pacotes da internet ^^
<fabiomaca> tendi
<fabiomaca> mano vc pode fazer assim
<fabiomaca> abandona o windows
<fabiomaca> usa só o ubuntu e no ubuntu vc coloca uma virtual box com o windows para quando vc precisar
<Nanai> sim, estou pensando em fazer. Não fiz porque preciso corrigir esses problemas
<Flynn_> Windows… aqui em casa ainda tenho dores de cabeça!
<fabiomaca> windows aqui em casa é só pra olhar lá fora
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<Flynn_> hehehe!
<fabiomaca> nossa essa foi digna do zorra total
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrs
<Flynn_> é… praça e nossa
<Nanai> O.o
<Nanai> kkkk, mais tarde retorno aqui
<Nanai> obrigado a todos
<fabiomaca> blz vai lá mano
<mrgabrielt> boa tarde!
<mrgabrielt> alguém pode tirar uma dúvida?
<Flynn_> se eu conseguir te ajudar
<Flynn_> fala ai
<mrgabrielt_> teste
<Governador> zerophan
<Governador> lixo
<Governador> caloteiro
<Governador> Alguém sabe qual o comando para conectar é uma maquina linux pelo terminal?
<Flynn_> conectar? acessar ela tu diz?
<fabiomaca> Governador: ssh
<Governador> sim
<Governador> ssh ip?
<Flynn_> ssh user@ip
<fabiomaca> mas tem que ter ssh configurado na maquina
<Governador> humm
<zeRopHan> Governador q newbie heim
<fabiomaca> vc tem que saber em que porta está ligado o ssh
<Governador> usava muito o putty
<Governador> mas n quero instala-lo
<Governador> pronto, foi.
<Governador> thanks
<Tom____> preciso de ajuda, meu ubuntu, tem incompatibilidade com a placa mãe gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
<Tom____> preciso de ajuda, meu ubuntu, tem incompatibilidade com a placa mãe gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
<Tom____> preciso de ajuda, meu ubuntu, tem incompatibilidade com a placa mãe gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
<Nanai> alguem?
<Flynn_> ae
<Nanai> fabiomaca, esta ai?
<fabiomaca> Nanai: e ai mano configurou????
<Nanai> consegui
<fabiomaca> beleza mano
<fabiomaca> vc tá no ubuntu agora???
<Nanai> sim
<Nanai> estou nele
<fabiomaca> blz
<Nanai> configurei a rede de cabo
<Nanai> wireless
<Nanai> ainda vou tentar
<Guest26520> nao eu quero  saber como que istala o linux ubunto 12.10 num servidor de internet
<fabiomaca> era isso que eu ia te perguntar, vc tá no note e não em um desk
<Nanai> isso, em um note
<Guest26520> ta
<Guest26520> nao pc
<fabiomaca> Nanai: blz testa o wireless
<Guest26520> qual
<Nanai> t[a
<Guest26520> eu so quero aprender porque que eu istalei nao deu serto
<fabiomaca> Guest26520: qual é seu problema
<Flynn_> fabiomaca: faz algum tempo que eu nao uso Ubuntu no note, está dando mto crash com as placas wireless?
<Guest26520> por que o meu fucionario de formataçao
<Guest26520> eu baixei e ele istalou
<Guest26520> ta tudo serto
<fabioinfoeletron> Boa noite!
<Guest26520> quando ta uma tela vermelha escura
<Flynn_> Boa noite
<fabiomaca> Flynn_:mano eu só uso em note e em alguns casos da uns probleminhas, mas nada que não de pra resolver e fazer funcionar de boa
<Guest26520> e fica um tempao na tela vermelhar
<fabioinfoeletron> Amigos, estou com um problema para logar no ubuntu 13.04
<Guest26520> e nao vai para a tela inicial do linux
<fabiomaca> Flynn_: uma coisa que eu notei é o seguinte em note da sony, funciona tudo de cara, não dá pau em nada, juro é de primeira, instalou e funcionou...
<Flynn_> fabiomaca: acho que vou acabar colocando um dualboot no meu mac.
<Guest26520> ele desligou e foi embora
<Guest26520> e no outro dia  ficou na tela vermelha
<fabiomaca> Flynn_: mano no mac, nem precisa, eu uso no meu mac o os mesmo e tá bom demais de boa...
<fabioinfoeletron> após atualizar do 12.10 para o 13.04 ubuntu. eu mudei o driver ATI FGLRX para xorg e depois que reiniciei não tinha gráfico.
<Guest26520> em
<Guest26520> em
<chm0d-780> atualizaçöes sempre dá pau kkkk
<Guest26520> da
<fabioinfoeletron> depois disso eu reinstalei o driver com o comando "apt-get install fglrx"  usando o tty1 como root
<Guest26520> so quero saber como que faz para istalar o linux ubunto 12.10 corretamente para servidor de internet
<fabioinfoeletron> só agora o grafico voltou mais meu usuário não loga
<Guest26520> em
<fabioinfoeletron> aceita a senha e volta para tela de login.
<Guest26520> amanha to de vou ta
<fabioinfoeletron> alguém tem alguma dica?
<Guest26520> sou fernando cesar
<Guest26520> o meu pai tem loja de internet
<fabiomaca> Guest26520: vc pode explicar melhor a sua necessidade
<Guest26520> eu fernando tenho 11 anos
<fabioinfoeletron> agora estou logado com o root no tty1 dei o comando startx e consegui acessar o gráfico.
<Guest26520> eu so quero saber como istalar um linux ubunto corretamente para servidor
<Guest26520> so isso
<Guest26520> ]tenho que ir thhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Guest26520> kkkkkkk
<fabioinfoeletron> já tentei criar outro usuário e não loga diz que a senha é invalida
<fabiomaca> Nani: vc tá ai mano
<Flynn_> bah, é dificil de ajudar os caras assim...
<fabioinfoeletron> alguém pode me ajudar agradeço? desde já!
<Flynn_> fabioinfoeletron: tu atualizou para outra versão e atualizou o drive da tua placa de video correto?
<fabiomaca> fabiooinfoeletron:mano vou tentar da uma olhada no google pra ti, eu nunca passei por isso
<servidor>  /join #bacula-br
<Flynn_> fabioinfoeletron: no terminal tu consegue locar com o teu usuário sem problemas?
<fabioinfoeletron> isso mudei a versão do driver propritário.
<fabioinfoeletron> isso logo pelo modo texto puro normal.
<fabiomaca> fabiooinfoeletron: a galera está atualizando e testando de boa, acredito que o problema é com alguma coisa que não está relacionada com a atualização da versão
<fabiomaca> fabiooinfoeletron: faz assim tenta descrever passo a passo o que vc fez, para ver se analisando desta forma nos ajudamos a descobrir alguma coisa
<fabioinfoeletron> o que aconteçe é minha conta não tem permissão para acessar o x.
<fabiomaca> Flynn_: dá uma força ai maninho
<Flynn_> to pesquisando aqui fabiomaca
<fabiomaca> ok, vc tentou dar permissão de root para o seu usuario por exemplo via terminal
<fabioinfoeletron> não sei como.
<fabiomaca> calma ai vou ver como já te passo
<fabioinfoeletron> eu acho que é isso não tem permissão
<fabiomaca> fabioinfoeletron: vc tem acesso a interface grafica???
<fabiomaca> se tiver dá uma lida nisso aqui:
<fabiomaca> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2010-January/068567.html
<fabiomaca> caso não estou vendo uma forma de fazer isso via terminal
<fabiomaca> fabioinfoeletron: #sudo chmode 644 usuario ou
<fabiomaca> #sudo chmode 770 usuario
<Flynn_> fabioinfoeletron: Se tu criar um outro usuário, ele consegue logar no modo gráfico? Como root em um terminal da uma olhada nos logs e fica tentando te logar com o teu usuário ve se ele te joga alguma informação
<fabiomaca> fabioinfoeletron: o unico problema de fazer isso é que se vc fizer alguma besteira, tu é o rrot
<fabiomaca> root
<fabiomaca> fabioinfoeletron: vc pode dar as permissões para o teu usuario, mas depois que vc logar da uma analisada com calma em todos os usuarios criados na maquina etc, se for o caso cria até um  novo usuario pra vc, com calma, blz
<Flynn_> fabioinfoeletron: se teu usuário tem permissão para ver os logs, te loca na console da um tail nos logs, e tenta te logar como o teu usuário através da interface gráfica… provavelmente no secure, nao vai ter nada pq tua senha está correta mas deve te jogar alguma mensagem de erro em outro log do sistema
<fabioinfoeletron> Amigo, fiz o seguinte:  loguei com meu usuário no tty2 de dei o seguinte comando : "sudo startx" ele logou no gráfico más sem o sem o lançador , barras e menu.
<fabiomaca> fabioinfoeletron: /var/log/auth.log : User login and authentication logs
<di0_> É necessário ter no home o arquivo .Xauthority
<di0_> para acesso ao X e com as devidas permissões.
<di0_> Caso não tenha, pode criá-lo com o comando xauth.
<fabioinfoeletron> eu acho que isso mesmo o problema
<Flynn_>  blz no log do auth vai aparecer lá que o usuário nao ter permissão
<fabioinfoeletron> me diz aí como devo proceder para usar esse xauth.
<di0_> Se não tem o arquivo ou tenha, renomeie para .old e rode algo como xauth generate :0 . trusted
<fabioinfoeletron> vou tentar
<di0_> Caso não consiga, tente isso: http://efreedom.com/Question/6-21923/Create-Xauthority-File
<di0_> Não uso o Ubuntu, apesar de acreditar que seja um método global de configuração.
<Flynn_> e ai fabioinfoeletron funcionou?
<fabioinfoeletron> não fiz nada ainda. me diz uma coisa. em que pasta é para estar o .Xauthority? o nome do usuário é elaine.
<Flynn_> dentro da pasta do seu usuário
<Flynn_> esquece isso que te falei!
<fabioinfoeletron> certo. não tem esse arquivo lá
<di0_> Observe que se trata de um arquivo oculto, dependendo do seu profile, é preciso ligar algumas flags do comando ls
<di0_> tal como ls -la
<di0_> para visualizar arquivos ocultos.
<di0_> veja se ele não está somente setado com permissão para root.
<fabioinfoeletron> certo.  mesmo sendo root no gráfico não dá pra ver?
<di0_> Não sei do que está falando.
<fabioinfoeletron> beleza. existe sim .
<di0_> Quais os atributos dele?
<fabioinfoeletron> http://pastebin.com/hdcN8fhL
<fabioinfoeletron> de uma olhada aí amigo.
<fabioinfoeletron> ele tá como root eu acho.
<hggdh> o rpoblema é que .Xauthority é RW para root apenas
<fabioinfoeletron> como eu resolvo?
<hggdh> (por esta, e outras, é que sugerimos *nunca* rodar X como root)
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<di0_> Não use o sudo para subir o X
<di0_> Nunca remova arquivos, mesmo que ele seja insigificante. Deixe para remover alguns dias depois.
<di0_> Renomeie para .old
<di0_> Arquivos de configuração, no caso.
<di0_> Digo, configurações.
<di0_> 'starta' o x sem sudo
<di0_> Teoricamente deve se criar o outro arquivo.
<fabioinfoeletron> beleza meu usuário logo no x. só que sem o lançador.
<CyL> Boa noite.
<fabioinfoeletron> obrigado a todos pela atenção!
<di0_> Uma vez logado como root, certamente outros arquivos de configurações sofreram alterações nas permissões.
<fabioinfoeletron> vou reiniciar e volto logo.
<fabioinfoeletron> entendi.
<fabioinfoeletron> fiz isso porque estava sem grafico.
<di0_> Como .gnome, se utilizar desse W.
<di0_> ou .kde, enfim.
<di0_> Precisa setar para o usuário da home.
<fabioinfoeletron> volto já!
<carioca> ola galera , queria umas informações
<carioca> galera eu queria um contato de alguem que trabalhe para a canonical que seja brasileiro
<CyL> carioca: Talvez seja melhor entrar em contato com a própria Canonical. Este é um canal não oficial.
<carioca> sim como faço para entrar em contato com a canonical ou algum representante no brasil
<f_dallbem> tem o Adilson
<CyL> carioca: Já olhou no site da Canonical?
<carioca> tem site canonical.com.br . acho que não , e olhei no canonical.com , so tem o endereço da sede em são paulo
<carioca> no site da canonical so acho o endereço fisico deles em são paulo
<f_dallbem> https://twitter.com/adilsongo, ai o twitter do Adilson Engenheiro de vendas da Canonical no Brasil
<carioca> cara brigadão
<xGrind> carioca, a ursinha trabalha na canonical https://www.facebook.com/ursinha?ref=ts&fref=ts
<carioca> opa bom tb , valeu
<f_dallbem> :)
 * SonOfGod boa noite 
<fabiomaca> Galera, posso fazer uma pergunta bem besta
<hggdh> fabiomaca: pergunte :-)
<romil> faça. na pior das hipoteses teremos algo do que rir
<fabiomaca> como eu faço para mandar um aquivo no meu note para um servidor lá no meu escritorio via ssh
<fabiomaca> eu tentei usar sfc
<hggdh> fabiomaca: scp arquivo usuario@servidor:
<fabiomaca> mas no xubuntu tá dando erro no lib do python
<fabiomaca> hggdh: eu fiz exatamente isso, mas lá no escritorio o ssh está rodando em uma porta diferente manja, tá rodando na 50
<fabiomaca> por exemplo
<CyL> fabiomaca: ssh não precisa do python
<fabiomaca> sfc fabio@FDSDELL:teste.txt -p 50 fabio@89.100.108.59:
<fabiomaca> no caso do meu teste eu fiz isso
<fabiomaca> calma ai vou colar o erro
<CyL> fabiomaca: O '-P' tem que ser maiúsculo
<CyL> fabiomaca: -p minúsculo é para preservar informações de data e hora do arquivo
<fabiomaca> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fabiomaca>   File "/usr/bin/sfc", line 9, in <module>
<fabiomaca>     import sfc as sfc
<fabiomaca>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sfc/__init__.py", line 15, in <module>
<fabiomaca>     from sfc.common import version
<fabiomaca>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sfc/common/__init__.py", line 6, in <module>
<fabiomaca>     from sfc.common.paths import get_abs_ufc_h_path
<fabiomaca>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sfc/common/paths.py", line 4, in <module>
<fabiomaca>     import instant ImportError: No module named instant
<CyL> fabiomaca: Cuidado com o flood!
<CyL> fabiomaca: Use pastebin
<fabiomaca> CyL eu achei que o -p era para passar a porta
<CyL> fabiomaca: mas tem que ser maiúsculo!
<CyL> fabiomaca: Outra coisa, o comando é scp, e não sfc
<fabiomaca> CyL: estranho mano eu conecto o ssh com ele m inusculo mesmo, manja, eu passo p -p para indicar a porta que está diferente da padrão
<fabiomaca> opsss
<fabiomaca> hehehehe
<fabiomaca> romil: blz mano já tem a piada da noite pode rir mano, hehehehehe
<CyL> fabiomaca: mas no scp é maiúsculo. scp e ssh são programas diferentes, sintaxes diferentes
<CyL> fabiomaca: Sabe ler o manul de um programa:
<CyL> ?
<fabiomaca> CyL: estou vendo aqui mano valeu
<fabiomaca> CyL: tentei com o P maiusculo
<fabiomaca> CyL: ssh: connect to host FDSDELL port 22: Connection refused
<Flynn_> scp cara
<Mr-Capslock> scp -P
<CyL>  -P port Specifies the port to connect to on the remote host.  Note that this option is written with a capital ‘P'
<CyL> ^Manual do scp
<Flynn_> o P é maiusculo mesmo\
<fabiomaca> eu não preciso conectar o ssh primeiro??? ou eu preciso????
<CyL> fabiomaca: Não precisa, uso o scp sem necessidade de coneão
<Flynn_> scp arquivo user@ip:/pasta/
<fabiomaca> blz
<fabiomaca> fazendo novamente
<CyL> Flynn_: Por favor, não chame os diretórios do Linux de pasta. O sistema de arquivos agradece.
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-24
<fabiomaca> fabio@FDSDELL:~$ scp fabio@FDSDELL:teste.txt -P 50 fabio@89.100.108.59:
<fabiomaca> ssh: connect to host FDSDELL port 22: Connection refused
<CyL> fabiomaca: Vc está colocando a opção na ordem errada
<CyL> fabiomaca: scp - P 50 origem destino
<CyL> fabiomaca: Leia o manual na primeira linha
<CyL> fabiomaca: Digo, segunda linha
<fabiomaca> CyL: a porta 50 é no remoto, eu posso passar ela primeiro???
<CyL> fabiomaca: Pra que iria especificar a porta no local ao invés do remoto?
<Flynn_> scp -p 50 texte.txt fabio@FDSDELL:/home/fabio/ acho que assim vai funcionar
<fabiomaca> calma ai testando
<Flynn_> CyL: Ok
<CyL> Flynn_: Vc deu a cola errada, com -p minúsculo ao invés de maiúsculo.
<Flynn_> CyL: me passei na hora de digitar :P
<fabiomaca> relax eu entendi
<CyL> fabiomaca: Conseguiu?
<fabiomaca> fabio@FDSDELL:~$ scp -P 50 fabio@FDSDELL:teste.txt fabio@89.100.108.59:
<fabiomaca> ssh: connect to host FDSDELL port 50: Connection refused
<fabiomaca> então ele acha que a porta 50
<fabiomaca> é no meu local e na real ela está no remoto
<CyL> fabiomaca: Bom, então o comando está certo, mas o host de destino recusou a conexão
<Flynn_> fabiomaca: a porta do ssh ta aberta para teu ip?
<fabiomaca> sim
<fabiomaca> sim está sim
<fabiomaca> eu conectei o ssh
<CyL> fabiomaca: Não, ele não acha que a porta 50 é no local, leia a mensagem de erro para vc ver.
<Nanai> fabiomaca
<fabiomaca> CyL: então no meu local é 22, mas no remoto é 50
<fabiomaca> Nanai: fala ai maninho
<Flynn_> cara tu usa a porta 50 para fazer o ssh?
<Flynn_> o scp usa a mesma porta
<fabiomaca> sim
<Flynn_> por padrão
<fabiomaca> a 50 é no servidor
<Nanai> nao estou conseguindo instalar a placa de rede no ubuntu instalado no p
<Nanai> note
<Nanai> apenas no live
<CyL> fabiomaca: Cara, vc não precisa nem estar executando um daemon ssh no seu computador para usar o scp. A porta local é completamente irrelevante para a operação deste programa, tanto é que nem existe uma opção para especificar a mesma.
<CyL> fabiomaca: O problema é que o computador de destino recusou a coneão na porta 50 por algum motivo.
<CyL> *conexão
<hggdh> 'connection refused' usualmente significa que o socket não está aberto, ou um network appliance activamente recusou a conexão
<CyL> hggdh: Ele alega que já está conectado por ssh na mesma máquina, o que deixa o problema no mínimo curioso.
<Flynn_> estranho, porque o fabiomaca disse que consegue acessar via ssh lá, correto?
<CyL> Flynn_: Eu também entendi a mesma coisa.
<fabiomaca> fabio@FDSDELL:~$ ssh -p 50 fabio@89.100.108.59fabio@89.100.108.59's password:
<fabiomaca> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-26-generic i686)
<fabiomaca>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<fabiomaca> 0 packages can be updated.
<fabiomaca> 0 updates are security updates.
<fabiomaca> *** System restart required ***
<fabiomaca> Last login: Sat Mar 23 23:45:20 2013 from 89.100.120.43
<hggdh> CyL: bastante. fabiomaca: porque dois endereços remotos no scp?
<fabiomaca> acabei de fazer um ssh agora
<Flynn_> cara
<hggdh> fabiomaca: por favor, use pastebin para qualquer coisa excedendo 3 linhas
<CyL> fabiomaca: Por favor, use um pastebin da próxima vez, é a segunda vez que vc faz flood no canal.
<fabiomaca> opa foi mel
<fabiomaca> sorry
<hggdh> fabiomaca: e, tambem, tente:
<Flynn_> olha parece que ele pediu a tua senha ali.
<hggdh> scp -P 50 teste.txt fabio@89.100.108.59:
<fabiomaca> sim eu digitei ele conectou, eu verifiquei os diretorios de boa
<CyL> fabiomaca: Porque no comando ssh vc especificou o destino por um ip e no scp usou um nome de host para especificar o destino?
<fabiomaca> hggdh: ok vou testar
<CyL> fabiomaca: Use um ip conforme sugerido pelo hggdh no scp também
<hggdh> CyL: minha impressão é que -- como ele usou 'fabio@DFSDELL' como source, o scp tentou abrir uma conexão para a máquina local
<hggdh> e esta é a razão do 'connection refused'
<CyL> hggdh: O scp não espera sempre um nome de arquivo?
<Flynn_> só se ele tiver DFSDELL no localhost, se não ele vai retornar que o destino é desconhecido
<hggdh> CyL: não, ambos source e target podem ser remotos
<CyL> hggdh: Interessante, não sabia
<samurai_black> Ricardo__, !ping
<CyL> hggdh: Interessante e inteleigente, agora que pensei melhor sobre isso
<fabiomaca> opa, galera
<fabiomaca> lance é o seguinte: hgdh: funcionou, eu entrei no diretorio onde estava o arquivo, e fiz igual a cola que vc me enviou, maravilha chegou lá
<fabiomaca> sendo funcionou sem especificar o usuario@maquina de origem
<fabiomaca> scp -P 50 teste.txt fabio@89.100.108.59:
<fabiomaca> muito obrigado a todos, valew galera
<hggdh> fabiomaca: perfeito :-)
<fabiomaca> Nanai: fala ai meu filho, como está a sua placa de rede, pelo que entendi ela está funcionando no live apenas???
<Nanai> isso
<Flynn_> fabiomarca: baixei o ISO, agora vou rolar o backup da minha maquina hehehe
<CyL> Bom senhores, boa noite!
<Flynn_> falow CyL
<fabiomaca> CyL: boa noite valew maninho
<fabiomaca> Nanai: que coisa estranha, faz assim verifica o driver que o live usa e depois verifica se é o mesmo que a versão instalada está usando
<fabiomaca> Nanai: isso é o teu wireless, né??
<Nanai> e a broad...
<fabiomaca> blz
<Nanai> wired
<Nanai> vou passar erro aqui
<Nanai> pera
<Nanai> sera que pode colar aqui?
<fabiomaca> me manda em private
<fabiomaca> Flynn_: te mandei uma msg em pvt
<SonOfGod> boa noite alguem me pode ajudar a instalar os drivers para uma ati
<Flynn_> fabiomaca: tava ratiando aqui hehehehe
<Guest19373> caros, como faço para compartilhar uma pasta com arquivos numa rede com 4 pcs com linux mint? já cliquei em compartilhar a página. As vezes os computadores se enxergam e as vezes não.
<Guest19373> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<oiaylem> hi
<samurai_black> SonOfGod, !ping
<marcelomauro> Alguém poderia me dar uma dica de qual o melhor caminho para aprender a fazer alguma aplicação usando gtk? Qual a melhor curva de aprendizado, o que se deve aprender primeiro... estou meio confuso ao ver a pagina de documentação do gtk.
<fabiomaca> marcelomauro:eu li isso aqui:    http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/GTK%2B/Come%C3%A7ando
<fabiomaca> marcelomauro: eu achei bacana para começar
<marcelomauro> fabiomaca: certo cara, eu até já li um material parecido. Minha pergunta pra vc que já tem um pouco de experiência é: uma vez que o gtk em si e um universo de funções e possibilidades, a maneira correta de aprendê-lo é procurar se familiarizar com o máximo delas?
<fabiomaca> marcelomauro: heheheh, eu experiencia nada mano, hehehe to ai estudando tb, mas vc mesmo com a sua pergunta respondeu, sim é se familiarizar o maximo com o gtk, tente criar projetos proprios
<fabiomaca> no meu caso estou estudando php-gtk
<fabiomaca> que pra te falar a verdade tá bem complicadinho, heheheheh
<marcelomauro> eu estudei um pouco de python por conta propria, mas acabei de fazer uma disciplina de c e estruturas de dados (em c) na faculdade... seria interessante estudar o gtk no c puro ou o pygtk?
<marcelomauro> mina pergunta é que, pelo que tenho visto, parece que a galera usa mais ferramentas como o glade que já produz o código da maioria dos widgets automaticamente. Se for pra estudar tudo na mão (se isso valer a pena) é melhor no próprio c?
<marcelomauro> fabiomaca:
<nibelheim> marcelomauro: Eu vi você falando agora, eu também estava assim, depois comecei a fazer tudo em C#, Linux roda com Mono perfeitamente, Windows também, iOS, Android, etc.
<nibelheim> marcelomauro: A mesma aplicação que eu desenvolvo no ambiente Windows com Visual Studio ou MonoDevelop por exemplo, quando chego no linux e faço: $ mono aplicacao.exe funciona perfeitamente.
<fabiomaca> Galera, na boa, faz uns 15 anos que eu desenvolvo software
<fabiomaca> uma coisa que eu apredi é, nunca saberemos tudo ...
<nibelheim> fabiomaca: Quanto mais a gente estuda, mais a gente vê que não sabe né heheheh.
<fabiomaca> nos estudamos alguma coisa que gostamos, por exemplo, eu gosto muito de php, sempre gostei
<nibelheim> marcelomauro: Daí o que achei interessante no projeto é que... se você desenvolve um projeto no Windows ele vai usar os componentes nativos do Windows, quando for rodar isso com Mono, ele vai portar tudo pra GTK.
<fabiomaca> passei muitos anos desenvolvendo em java e nunca tinha a chance de fazer nada em php, ficava com as minhas coisas sempre na gaveta
<nibelheim> fabiomaca: Eu desenvolvo bastante com ZendFramework.
<fabiomaca> ai eu cheguei a seguinte conclusão quem determina a linguagem é o dono do projeto
<fabiomaca> manos ai eu desencanei, todo dia é uma novidade diferente
<nibelheim> fabiomaca: Cara eu passei muitos anos sofrendo desse mal também, por isso já mexi com ASP, DotNet, Python, C, C#, Java, etc.
<marcelomauro> nibelheim: mas aí aprender C# não tá muito nos meus planos agora
<nibelheim> Sempre querendo mexer com Ruby On Rails...
<fabiomaca> eu comecei a ver gtk, depois que um brother meu me mostrou um video de php-gtk
<nibelheim> Mas cadê que algum dono do projeto deixa, rs.
<fabiomaca> rsrsrs
<fabiomaca> nibelheim: eu só fui saber o que é definir com o que vou trabalhar agora 15 anos depois e a um aceano de distancia do brasil
<fabiomaca> hehehehehhe
<nibelheim> marcelomauro: Eu tenho usado isso e tem ficado bom, o último projeto que fiz foi uma aplicação pra Linux que monitora a tabela FAT de um NetApp DataOnTap pra detectar movimentação de arquivos e gravar em Oracle, fiz tudo com C#, mas está rodando com mono no Linux.
<nibelheim> fabiomaca: ahuahuauhauh sofri do mesmo mal. Só que é no Brasil ainda ^^
<fabiomaca> Mas a minha aposta é python e scala
<fabiomaca> acredito que são as linguagens mais portaveis que eu já vi na vida
<marcelomauro> pois é... quanto a linguagem em si sei que é dificil vc aprender somente uma... eu gosto bastante do python... mas na faculdade vou ter que trabalhar muito com c e java, mais com c devido a programação para microcontroladores
<fabiomaca> mesmo gostando muito de php, meu proximo passo é fazer um site, só pra testes usando django
<marcelomauro> quero aprender gtk porque gostaria de desenvolver alguma coisa para o ambiente linux, ajudar em algum projeto. Mas na verdade, como sou muito iniciante, nao sei bem por onde começar.
<nibelheim> Eu to comprando um Raspiberry Pi agora, acho que vou ter que voltar a mexer com C também, pra programar o DISPLAY.
<marcelomauro> eu estou estudando c e VHDL para projetos com FPGA. E terei que usar o c para testes junto também com verilog
<fabiomaca> me parece, acho que eu li alguma coisa que a interface do ubuntu vai ser reescrita em gtk e o compiz vai cair
<fabiomaca> acho que foi alguma coisa assim que eu li
<marcelomauro> mas no meio disso tudo eu queria aprender algo para desktop
<marcelomauro> por isso o interesse no gtk, e no próprio c
<Nanai> fabiomaca, voltei
<nibelheim> fabiomaca: Eu comecei a programar na vida com mIRC Scripting, rs.
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrs
<marcelomauro> Por outro lado, meu professor também me orientou a estudar a libc para programação mais a fundo em linux. Verdade é que tou perdido com tanta coisa kkkkk
<samurai_black> SonOfGod, se quiser é só aflar, fique acanhado não em, sei de um link de um blog que o carinha tem 12.04 e usa ATI com driver propeOtario
 * samurai_black falar
<marcelomauro> (não propriamente a libc, mas linux system programming)
<fabiomaca> marcelomauro: mano se vc está estudando C, vc está praticamente manjando mais da metade do GTK, hehehehe
<marcelomauro> fabiomaca: não sei cara... ele é uma infinidade... por exemplo: lá no grupo gnome fiz uma pergunta parecida... e me mandaram ver isso aqui (https://developer.gnome.org/). Quando pergunto qual é o melhor caminho me refiro a qual dessas bibliotecas deve-se ver primeiro e tal...
<fabiomaca> marcelomauro: começa estudando User Interface
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca, interface é o ultimo a se estudar
<vitorlobo> se vc n entender o core
<fabiomaca> depois vc vai complicando, vai inventando umas coisas diferentes, vai pendurando mais bolinhas na sua arvore de natal, hehehehehhee
<vitorlobo> interface n vai server pra anda
<vitorlobo> *nada
<fabiomaca> então mas pra quem quer começar, dá pra ir fazendo coisas bem simples e paupaveis
<fabiomaca> e o que falei
<fabiomaca> mano tudo começa do hello world
<fabiomaca> depois vai vai inventando, e vai estudando
<vitorlobo> pensa numa coisa simples e util pra fazer
<vitorlobo> monta o algoritmo anotando-o
<vitorlobo> e faz oq vc quer fazer
<vitorlobo> mesmo q usando tecnicas toscas...se tiver no fim funcional
<vitorlobo> vc vai estudando e aprimorando o programa
<vitorlobo> até ele ficar redondinho
<vitorlobo> melhor forma de aprender a programar, é sando do Bêabá e fazendo algo útil
<fabiomaca> quando eu comecei a estudar php
<fabiomaca> foi assim
<fabiomaca> fiz um hello world
<fabiomaca> depois fiz ele cuspir um html inteiro
<fabiomaca> liguei em um mysql
<fabiomaca> fiz uma busca cega no banco
<fabiomaca> depois foi um form pra controlar a busca
<marcelomauro> as tipo assim, não existe algum material que pelo menos exlique a estrutura da api? Porque mesmo lendo estes materiais, de repente ele vai linkando outras partes e vc fica sem entender o porque foi preciso daquilo ali...
<fabiomaca> sendo depois de um mes, tinha um sistema inteiro de busca de rates, com mais de meio milhão de rates para fazer exportação aerea
<fabiomaca> marcelomauro: eu sei o que vc tá falando
<marcelomauro> hehehe
<fabiomaca> muitas vezes agente fica interessado, mas a impressão que temos que que tem tanta coisa pra ver que não sabemos por onde
<fabiomaca> vou procurar um guia, um passo a passo
<marcelomauro> no grosso é muito simples fazer alguma coisa... uma aplicação com um hello world em gtk, realmente já passei dessa primeira "aula"... principalmente se vc já entende um pouco da linguagem na qual ta usando...
<fabiomaca> marcelomauro: vc viu esse link   http://arjuna.ist.utl.pt/IC/HowTo/HOWTO_gtk.php
<fabiomaca> no final dele, no capitulo 7
<fabiomaca> tem uma lista de links
<fabiomaca> eu abri todos, tem umas coisas nada a ver, mas tem uns tutoriais desde o basicão, que vc já passou, mas tem umas coisas mais bacaninhas
<fabiomaca> acho que vale a pena, achei ele agora
<marcelomauro> fabiomaca: vou dar uma olhada aqui então... valeu cara
<aH> ae fabiomaca
<fabiomaca> opa e ai mano
<fabiomaca> aH: belezinha
<rhaony> Pessoal, é minha primeira vez aqui, não sei muito bem ainda como funciona aqui, mas gostaria de tirar uma dúvida.. Há uns dois dias instalei o Ubuntu, cansado da lerdeza que é o Windows, confesso que estou gostando muito, ele é bem funcional.. mas minha dúvida é a seguinte, quando ligo meu notebook e seleciono a opção Ubuntu, o pc vai para uma tela preta e não sai mais dela, aí reinicio umas tres vezes e depois vai.. 
<rhaony> o que acham que pode ser? é normal isso no ubuntu?
<rhaony> caso necessitem, meu note é um Asus K43U, AMD Brazos Dual Core C60, 6GB RAM, 320 HD, Radeon HD6290
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, quando a tela fica preta você reinicia no botão?
<rhaony> Sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, recomendo vc vereficar o log do sistema
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, e então uma busca no google com o modelo do seu notebook.
<rhaony> Cara, tem como me explicar melhor como fazer esse log, sou bem leigo ainda nesse OS
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, abre o aplicativo Log do sistema
<rhaony> ok, aberto
<samurai_black> rhaony, você está em dual boot ou só com o Ubuntu instalado ai?
<rhaony> só com o Ubuntu, na verdade se tivesse um jeito de ele iniciar direto, sem eu ter que escolher o que fazer naquela tela inicial do Ubuntu seria até melhor
<samurai_black> isso ai é Grub man
<samurai_black> da pra ele ir direto sim
<rhaony> é assim, eu ligo o note, aparece a tela da placa AMD, aí depois vai pro Ubuntu, onde pede pra selecionar uma opção do que fazer com o Ubuntu, eu coloco apenas iniciar com o Ubuntu, aí a tela parece que desliga e não acende mais.. só eu reiniciando mesmo o pc
<samurai_black> quem instalou o Ubuntu foi você mesmo? Qual versão?
<rhaony> foi eu mesmo, baixei na tela inicial da pag, Ubuntu 12.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, para configurar o grub é só editar o arquivo /etc/default/grub na linha GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<samurai_black> rhaony, como o rafaelsoaresbr falou, se for isso é bem simples, só mudar o tempo e já sobe direto...
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, agora sobre a tela preta, você pode tentar instalar o driver proprietário da ati, mas eu não me aventurei nisso ainda.
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, porque diz que o driver não foi atualizado para o kernel 3.5
<rhaony> Rafael, para configurar esse grub, como faço isso dentro do Log do sistema?
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, não, faz assim: pressiona <Alt>+<F2> e digita: "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub"
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, aí nesse arquivo tem uma linha assim: "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10" é só mudar para: "GRUB_TIMEOUT=0"
<rhaony> Rafael, fiz isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, aí salva o arquivo e no terminal roda o comando: sudo update-grub
<rhaony> salvei o arquivo, agora nesse terminal, é lá onde salvei mesmo?
<rhaony> achei
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, não, abra o aplicativo Terminal
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, e lá digite o comando
<rhaony> ok, achei aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, acredito que ainda será possível ver o menu do grub se você ficar pressionando qualquer tecla repetidamente
<rhaony> ae, fiz o que vc disse, concluído
<rhaony> blz
<rhaony> valeu ae
<rafaelsoaresbr> rhaony, pronto, pesquisa no google sobre a tela preta no seu note
<pauloolhos> ok
<rhaony> acho que com o tempo eu aprenda a mexer mais no Ubuntu, por ser livre e tal.. vou ter uma matéria na faculdade, Computação I, que segundo alguns amigos ensina bastante a uutilizar esses programas
<Alcm> ALGUEM ME AJUDA PORA FAVOR
<Alcm> ALGUEM ME AJUDA POR FAVOR
<Alcm> formatei esse fdp desse pc 12x jah
<Alcm> tentei o caralho a 4
<Alcm> jah to desistindo e voltando pra o windows
<Alcm> queria aprender a mexer no ubuntu
<Alcm> mas eh tenso
<Alcm> tenho uma HD 6870 e quando instalo o driver no ubuntu 12.10 o gnome e tudo mais desaparece
<Alcm> soh aparece o fundo de tela
<Alcm> alguem sabe como consertar?
<xGrind> Alcm, Ubuntu 12.10 é bugado
<xGrind> Alcm, ja tentou o 12.04 ?
<Alcm> não
<Alcm> eh muito diferente?
<Alcm> to pensando em baixar o 10.04
<Alcm> tem muitas diferenças?
<xGrind> Alcm, 10.04 usa gnome 2. 12.04 usa unity. é mais pesado, mas tem app mais novos
<Alcm> foi mal
<Alcm> me expressei mal
<Alcm> tem muitas diferenças entre o 12.04 e o 12.10?
<Alcm> formatei 12x vei
<Alcm> tentei todo tutorial da internet
<Alcm> TODO
<Alcm> TODOS
<Alcm> tenho o win 8 na maquina tb... soh que queria aprender a mexer no linux
<Alcm> por varios motivos
<Alcm> alem de precisar pra os concursos publicos
<Alcm> mas tah mto estressante
<Alcm> existem muitas diferenças entre o 12.04 e o 12.10?
<Flynn_> ae pessoal boa noite!
<bzanetti> alguem?
<GuilhermeCunha> esse canal ta mort?o mesmo
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<GuilhermeCunha> ou ent?o o ubuntu ta muito f?cil mesmo
<GuilhermeCunha> que o pessoal nem enfrenta mais problemas
<GuilhermeCunha> hahaha
<F3liX> Boa noite, alguem poderia indicar programas bons para programação html + php + css ?
<GuilhermeCunha> anjuta
<GuilhermeCunha> at? que enfim apareceu um ser vivo
<GuilhermeCunha> F3LIX
<F3liX> kkk
<F3liX> Guilherme
<F3liX> esta ai ?!
<GuilhermeCunha> opa
<GuilhermeCunha> diz ai
<F3liX> beleza brow?
<GuilhermeCunha> show
<GuilhermeCunha> e ai ?
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<F3liX> tranquilidade!
<GuilhermeCunha> guilhermecunha com br
<GuilhermeCunha> haha
<GuilhermeCunha> diz ai
<GuilhermeCunha> manda
<F3liX> entao, como eu falei antes
<F3liX> estou pesquisando sobre os programas
<F3liX> de desenvolvimento para web
<F3liX> queria achar um com facilidade na montagem da parte gráfica.
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> parte gr?fica eu n?o conhe?o
<GuilhermeCunha> s? o dreamweaver
<GuilhermeCunha> mas nunca usei tamb?m
<F3liX> =/
<F3liX> nao quero usar
<F3liX> dreamweaver
<F3liX> xurume!
<F3liX> vou programar na mão então!
<F3liX> XD
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<F3liX> vlw brother!
<GuilhermeCunha> hihihih
<GuilhermeCunha> ei F3liX
<GuilhermeCunha> da uma olhada nesta URL
<GuilhermeCunha> http://tips.webdesign10.com/using-linux-for-web-design-and-development-ubuntu
<GuilhermeCunha> hihih
<GuilhermeCunha> de m?o beijada
<GuilhermeCunha> :{
<GuilhermeCunha> opa
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<F3liX> O.O
<F3liX> AE! Sim!
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> tudo bot
<GuilhermeCunha> vivo ou morto ?
<WilliamWS> #electronics
<WilliamWS> ops sorry
<WilliamWS> Ou melhos, desculpe.**
<WilliamWS> melhor*
<GuilhermeCunha> vish
<GuilhermeCunha> spamz?o
<GuilhermeCunha> ainda existe isto
<WilliamWS> Não é spam ><
<WilliamWS> Eu esqueci de digitar "/join"
<WilliamWS> :(
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<WilliamWS> Bom dia GuilhermeCunha
<GuilhermeCunha> WilliamWS
<GuilhermeCunha> bom dia
<GuilhermeCunha> legal o canal
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<fabioinfoeletron> Boa dia!
<fabioinfoeletron> pessoal estou com um problema para montar a unidade cd dvd. não está montando automatico.
<fabioinfoeletron> estou usando o ubuntu 13.04. já tive vários problemas após a atualização .
<fabioinfoeletron> alguém pode me ajudar?
<fabioinfoeletron> agradeço desde já a ajuda!
<GuilhermeCunha> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<GuilhermeCunha> cd /mnt
<GuilhermeCunha> ls
<GuilhermeCunha> fabio
<YokoBR> maldita amd, caras
<YokoBR> to chatiado
<YokoBR> ati, né
<GuilhermeCunha> ???
<fabioinfoeletron> pode ati ta fd mesmo no linux.
<YokoBR> cara, a ati só lançou os drivers da HD 4XXX pra xserver 1.12
<YokoBR> o ubuntu é 1.13 desde o 10.10
<YokoBR> ou seja, eu não posso ter um driver decente no meu notebook
<YokoBR> a não ser que eu instale o 10.04, que vai deixar de ser suportado no proximo mes
<YokoBR> tô com vontade de instalar um slackware, ou gentoo, pra terminar de esculhambar tudo aqui
<fabioinfoeletron> falou comigo brother?
<YokoBR> tbm
<YokoBR> com todos
<YokoBR> to revoltado com a ati por não lançarem o driver fglrx-legacy pra xserver 1.13
<YokoBR> e simplesmente não existe uma solução pra mim
<YokoBR> já tentei até o downgrade do xserver
<YokoBR> e o computador trava no boot.
<hggdh> YokoBR: YokoBR xserver é 1.11 no Precise
<YokoBR> hggdh, o legacy suporta 1.12
<fabioinfoeletron> http://pastebin.com/C5YjJNCp
<fabioinfoeletron> dá uma olhada ai.
<YokoBR> é simples
<hggdh> ah. fabioinfoeletron sudo mkdir /mout/cdrom
<YokoBR> sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<YokoBR> depois o sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<hggdh> YokoBR: lamento. O driver radeon não server para ti?
<YokoBR> hggdh, vc diz o gallium? (mesa)
<illuminarch> Bom dia!
<hggdh> YokoBR: não sei os detalhes; mas tenho um laptop velho rodando Precise, e com o radeon
<YokoBR> hggdh, o problema maior é que meu notebook é hibrido. Tem uma HD 4250 onboard e uma HD 6310 offboard. O radeon não ativa a offboard. Além disso a acc. 3D do driver radeon ainda é precário.
<hggdh> YokoBR: ah, OK. Fica, realmente, mais complicado
<illuminarch> Opa ildeone licensed__ paladinn submundo vitorlobo
<illuminarch> Quanto tempo.
<licensed__> illuminarch, opa
<fabioinfoeletron> aí pessoal não deu certo http://pastebin.com/sLkJ7e72
<YokoBR> hggdh, e por esse motivo meu notebook deve estar a uns 70 graus, quase derretendo
<YokoBR> hggdh, o radeon não ativa o cooler da segunda placa, nem controla corretamente o onboard.
<hggdh> YokoBR: mals
<fabioinfoeletron> Guilherme você por um acaso mora em Natal RN?
<YokoBR> hggdh, é triste a realidade, cara.. Tenho uma gpu boa, HD 6310, e não posso usá-la.
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: como sabes que o CDROM está em /dev/cdrom? Eu esperaria algo como /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc
<fabioinfoeletron> não sei.
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: (1) retire o CD do cdrom; (2) conte até 10; (3) reinsira o CD; (4) execute, em um terminal, 'dmsg | tail'; (5) copie a saida do comando para um pastebin, e poste aqui
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: (4) -- o comando é 'dmesg | tail'
<Rodrigo> ola bom dia a todos
<Rodrigo> alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda... quero passar a imagem do meu note para a tv pelo cabo vga porem não aparece imagem na tv
<hggdh> YokoBR: por estas e por outras não mais pretendo comprar computador com ATI ou nVidia
<fabioinfoeletron> aí amigo, http://pastebin.com/VGFUPr4P
<AldoRaine> hggdh, a intel deixa a desejar em certos chips de audio
<AldoRaine> eu estou com um aqui batendo cabeça até agora
<AldoRaine> sobre video nunca tive problemas com intel
<al4nc4ds> AldoRaine, mobo de audio onboard é um desastre pois a latencia e alta
<AldoRaine> al4nc4ds, mas vc ter um som chiado no microfone e sair uma voz "computadorizada" no outro lado aí já é demais
<samurai_black> hggdh: se aparece mais alguem por ai, á ai um aopção... http://foreverfreegnu.com/instale-o-driver-ati-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<fabioinfoeletron> será que dá pra salvar? rs.
<samurai_black> Bom dia a TODOS.
<fabioinfoeletron> Bom dias.
<al4nc4ds> AldoRaine, Solução: http://radioamnesia.wikispaces.com/file/view/FastTrackPro01.jpg/107956895/FastTrackPro01.jpg
<AldoRaine> e funfa bem em Linux ?
<al4nc4ds> AldoRaine, sim ja usei com ubuntu-studio
<AldoRaine> qual a interface? hdmi ?
<al4nc4ds> detecta auto
<al4nc4ds> usb 2.0 e firewire
<al4nc4ds> se vc tiver porta fire recomendo essa comunicacao
<illuminarch> Que net ótima :(
<AldoRaine> vou ver o valor... mas acredito que não valha a pena pra mim... não sou músico nem edito audio e video
<al4nc4ds> isso so vai resolver o audio =)
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: infelizmente o tail não mostrou o suficiente, mas sugere que /dev/sr0 tem um disco com problemas.
<AldoRaine> só quero fazer minhas conferências com uma qualidade aceitável
<hggdh> samurai_black: ack, obrigado
<samurai_black> :)
<al4nc4ds> AldoRaine, isso
<al4nc4ds> e um portatil ?
<illuminarch> Bom dia povo!
<AldoRaine> dia
<AldoRaine> al4nc4ds, investimento bem significativo, a partir de 700 mango
<fabioinfoeletron> Amigo, eu tenho 100% de certeza que o hardware estpa ok. isso aconteceu depois que atualizei para 13.04.
<fabioinfoeletron> no windows ta tudo beleza.
<al4nc4ds> AldoRaine, eu tenho uma de 1k
<AldoRaine> mas pra vc deve valer a pena
<AldoRaine> pra mim não vale
<fabioinfoeletron> não sei se pode ajudar mais esss cd dvd é "PATA" IDE , e está ligado no SATA por um conversor.
<al4nc4ds> 2 monitores cada um 1.5k
<al4nc4ds> AldoRaine, curto ser audiofilo
<AldoRaine> aí sim, =D
<AldoRaine> o ubuntu-studio é bacana mesmo al4nc4ds ?
<al4nc4ds> eu curto pois tem kernel lowlatency
<AldoRaine> eu vi um rodando no QG da Polícia federal aqui pq eles usam um software para descriptografar audio
<AldoRaine> não sei se usam outros recursos
<fabioinfoeletron> aí vai o dmesg completo: http://pastebin.com/fWetVfcd
<al4nc4ds> AldoRaine, ArtistX a distro
<al4nc4ds> deb based
 * al4nc4ds the back...
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: este segmento do dmesg é suficiente para dizer que (1) o cdrom está em /dev/sr0; (2) o Linux acusa erros na interface
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: pode ser do CD ou do conversor, mas ainda assim erros são mostrados
<Rodrigo> Olá tenho um arquivo com *.rpm dentro da pasta downlods como faço para instalar ?
<Rodrigo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> !alien | Rodrigo
<ubotu-br> Rodrigo: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia....
<friday> pessoal pq no gwibber mesmo marcando para a notificação acontecer somente em menções e respostas ou sem notificação, as notificações continuam acontecendo depois das atualizações
<hggdh> @addeditor tiagoscd
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @addeditor CyL
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @addeditor Ursinha
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: User Ursinha is not registered
<hggdh> bah
<Flynn_> Aee gurizada blz?
<fabiomaca> Boa tarde galera, que está no quentinho!!!! pq aqui tá complicado ...
<Flynn_> fabiomaca: como assim tche?
<fabiomaca> Flynn_: mano tá uns 0 graus aqui e com uma sensação termica de uns -6
<Flynn_> fabiomaca: poh tu mora onde? na Siberia?
<fabiomaca> pertinho, hahahahahaha, não tá muito longe e olha que a primavera começou aqui essa semana, mas de primavera eu não vi foi nada até neve caiu essa semana, hehehehehehe
<fabiomaca> Ai a solução é ficar em casa estudando programando, inventando coisas, rsrsrsrsrs
<Julinux> Alguém ai está usando o BugUbuntu 12.10?
<Julinux> Cara, nunca vi uma versão do ubuntu mais bugada que essa
<Julinux> e olha que uso desde a 7.04
<Julinux> a gente usa o comando invoke-rc.d networking restart invés do sistema reiniciar os serviços de rede reinicia é o lightdm
<xGrind> Julinux, qual versao vc ta usando?
<Julinux> 12.10
<Julinux> xGrind,
<xGrind> Julinux, sorry
<xGrind> kk
<Julinux> xGrind, Que foi
<samurai_black> Julinux: tinha que ter usado o 11.04... :S
 * samurai_black SHAUSHUHASHH
<xGrind> samurai_black, nada se compara ao 12.10 :D
<Julinux> pow, mas esse ta ralado, o sistema trava quando eu reinicio as configurações de rede pow, que não tem nada haver
<xGrind> tenho 2GB de RAM e uso Xubuntu. coloquei a versao 12.10 e apareceu que nao tinha memoria suficiente pra reportar pelo apport
<xGrind> como assim? kk
<samurai_black> aqui sou mais o 12.10 que o lixo do 11.04
<Julinux> eu prefiro o 12.04
<Julinux> Alguma alma já testou o 13.04 me diz como está para que eu possa logo migrar mesmo que seja versão beta
<samurai_black> Julinux: eu prefiro o 12.04.2 e o 13.04, tão lisinho aqui. :)
<xGrind> eu usei Ubuntu 9.10 e fui pro xubuntu. então nao sei como era as versoes do Ubuntu depois da 9.10
<xGrind> Julinux, tem varias pessoas dizendo que o 13.04 está melhor ate q o 12.04
<Julinux> a 11.04 realmente eu nunca usei
<Julinux> acho que vou primeiro testar na vm, senão vai ser o jeito usar Debian, até o Ubuntu melhorar
<Julinux> Eu nunca tive problemas com o Debian ;)
<xGrind> continua no 12.04
<samurai_black> Julinux: to usando o Ubuntu GNOME Remix 13.04 Beta 1 e tá lindo
<Julinux> mas no meu 12.04 o meu xorg fica consumindo todo cpu pq é placa ati
<Julinux> já instalei o fgrlx mas mesmo assim cpu fica até o talo
<xGrind> alguem ja usou elementary?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  eu
<vitorlobo> xGrind, tirando o phanteon
<vitorlobo> mesma coisa
<xGrind> vitorlobo, tao desenvolvendo varias coisas ne?
<vitorlobo> de usar ubuntu, xubuntu
<vitorlobo> lubuntu
<vitorlobo> mint
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ahn....é meio arriscado usar ele na versao beta ainda....
<xGrind> ele usa oq? gnome shell?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, phanteon
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é a DE dele mesmo
<xGrind> mas é fork do q
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  do ubuntu
<xGrind> é fork de qual DE ?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, eu axo q do xfce hein
<vitorlobo> pelo  menos tive essa impressão
<samurai_black> Ricardo__, !ping
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> joia sistematico
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Opa.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Bom amiguinho?
<F3liX> Pessoal, alguem conhece um lugar bacana para se estudar linguagens para web, trabalhando com programas gnu/linux?
<andretyn> F3liX, tipo java e cia?
<velocity> ola, pessoal. Estou com um problema no ubuntu 12.10, ao pedir para o ubuntu desligar ele encerra a sessão. Alguem pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema?
<Fisico> como eu sei qual ver são do linux mint eu to usando?
<Fisico> o q eu digito no terminal?
<Fisico> ?
<di0_> Fisico: cat /etc/linuxmint/info
<Fisico> di0_: obrigado
<Fisico> di0_: como eu faço o upgrade do kernel e do linux mint que eu estou usando
<Fisico> é só fazer distro-upgrade ?
<andretyn> Fisico, fazer upgrade somente?
<Fisico> andretyn: como assim?
<Fisico> queria fazer o upgrade do kernel e da distribuição[
<andretyn> cara, eu soh uso instalar a nova distribuição mesmo, para que não de muito problema
<Fisico> andretyn: entendi
<Fisico> tudo bem
<AldoRaine> Fisico, qual a versão do kernel que vc quer usar ?
<Fisico> andretyn: e como atualizo a distro? só apt-get distro-upgrade?
<AldoRaine> Fisico, vc tá usando qual versão do mint ?
<Fisico> AldoRaine: só ia usar a versão mais recente mesmo
<Fisico> o mint debian AldoRaine , mas acabaram de lançar uma atulização
<AldoRaine> show
<Fisico> como atualizo, é só fazer apt-get distro-upgrade AldoRaine ?
<AldoRaine> sim
<AldoRaine> ele vai baixar a ultima versão disponível
<AldoRaine> mas faz um upgrade antes
<di0_> Eu particulamente não atualizo para uma versão assim que ela é lançada, espero por outras cobaias.
<andretyn> sim, uso o 12.04 lts, e soh vou sair dela no proximo lts:)
<Fisico> AldoRaine: obrigado
<Fisico> AldoRaine: di0_ obrigado
<F3liX> andretyn - html - css - php
<andretyn> F3liX, olha, para linguagens desse tipo, sei não...
<andretyn> F3liX, olha, somente ferramenta tipo sof livre, sei não, mas tenta o http://t.co/L94WsJIIf3 - canal do ensino
<andretyn> tem cursos lá
<odra> Oi
<odra> algm sabe o nome desse jogo? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_%28game%29
<odra> E se tem algum app no ubuntu pra jogar ele?
<Lannezinha> Pessoal, estou com um probleminha aqui, e gostaria que alguém me ajudasse
<Lannezinha> estou tentando configurar a minha internet no notebook, ela é wireless, a rede aparece normalmente, e consigo conectar a ela, mas ela está pegando o ip por dhcp, mas eu não quero dhcp e sim manual, mas ao adicionar os parâmetros para ip manual no /etc/resolv.conf e depois de executar um invoke-rc.d networking restart ele pega o IP manual mas desconecta do Wireless e não aparece mais o nome da rede, no lugar aparece Dispos
<Lannezinha> itivo Não Gerenciável
<Lannezinha> no ubuntu 12.04 eu conseguir fazer isso normalmente mas no debian não estou conseguindo por conta disso
<Lannezinha> Por favor, alguém me ajuda
<AldoRaine> Lannezinha, pergunte
<Lannezinha> Já perguntei
<AldoRaine> xeu ver
<AldoRaine> aí nesse caso
<AldoRaine> vc tem que configurar os IPs manualmente no network-manager
<AldoRaine> e não no arquivo
<Lannezinha> tem algum meio de eu conectar no wireless com autenticação wpa2 pelo terminal de comando pois o iwconfig só é para rede aberta e wep
<Lannezinha> AL_Kernell,
<Lannezinha> AldoRaine,
<AldoRaine> tem
<AldoRaine> mas pq vc não usa o network-manager mesmo?
<AldoRaine> é melhor até pra chavear entre outras redes
<Lannezinha> mas e porque no meu ubuntu funcinou assim?
<AldoRaine> Lannezinha, eu publiquei isso
<AldoRaine> http://softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/geral/66-redes/3-redes-wireless-no-linux.html
<Lannezinha> eita, é muito complexo
<AldoRaine> por isso dei a dica do network-manager
<Lannezinha> mas na verdade o que isso que você me mandou faz? AldoRaine
<Lannezinha> Eu agora pouco já tive que bater muita cabeça tendo que subir um módulo pra fazer rodar minha placa wireless se eu for fazer isso agora vou endoidar
<AldoRaine> Lannezinha, foi isso http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/ubuntu/network-manager.html
<Lannezinha> Obrigada, depois eu bato cabeça com esse outro método
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, o ubuntu ta tendo mtu problem com conecxão wireless
<vitorlobo> todo dia tem gente aqui procurando solução pra isso
<vitorlobo> eu hein!?
<Lannezinha> vitorlobo, e é tão difícil resolver assim?
<Lannezinha> porque se é open source porque é tão difícil achar uma solução?
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha,  na verdade, mtas coisas no linux tem de ser resolvidas de uma forma que..requer um tanto mais de conhecimento do sistema...
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, oq pode ser incomodo para muita gente ...principalmente quem quer ter tudo muito automatizado
<vitorlobo> apertou um botao, resolvido
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, no windows n é diferente...alias, é diferente...pq quando n resolve lá, se vc reportar o erro/bug ou dificuldade, o feedback demora meses e as vezes anos
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, é só uma questão de...se esforçar para encontrar a solução e retribuir a quem tiver o mesmo problema
<Lannezinha> Ok
<Lannezinha> Obrigada
<hggdh> @whoami
<ubotu-br> hggdh: hggdh
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-17
<converge> meu cliente vpn conecta no openvpn server, mas não navegar, alguem sabe como resolver ?
<astroo--> ve o privado
<astroo--> converge
<converge> eu vi, valeu, mas meu problema eh mais pontual, está tudo configurado, só n navega/ping
<astroo--> ok
<Medrado> pessoal alguem ai sabe informar depois que coloquei o  wlan0 static a placa parou de funcionar
<Medrado> ja usei  ifconfig wlan0 up
<Medrado> ela sobe
<Medrado> mais não procura as redes
<Medrado> operaçao nao pode ser realizada rfkill
<Julinux> Medrado, iwlist scan
<Medrado> ja fiz Julinux
<Medrado> e nada
<Medrado> a  placa esta up mas nao faz o scan
<rafaht> olá :) alguém pode me ajudar com iptables? criei umas regras, mas ficaram muito embaixo e queria subir a prioridade delas... tem um drop acima delas que bloqueia tudo e acho que elas não estão sendo lidas, porque tento utilizar as configurações especificadas nessas regras de accept e não vai...
<Medrado> Julinux no mesmo hardware esta rodando o windows 8.1
<Medrado> e funciona normalmente
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  vai se ferra, tentou o que ? , tentou o que , vão  tomar no meio cu
<Cesar_Augusto> vai se fude
<Cesar_Augusto> estou ajudando aqui e nego veem encher o saco, vai dar o cu pra quem tem tempo
<marinilson_> Alguem sabe algo sobre ZONEMINDER ... Por favor me diga onde encontrar  informacoes sobre ZONEMINDER. O site oficial e muitos tutoriais eu ja revirei mas minhas cameras nao abrem...
<marinilson_> Aguardo uma boa alma...
<hggdh> ?voice hggdh
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: vamos conversar
<FelipeCosse> Bom dia
<FelipeCosse> Tentei instalar o drive da NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M no meu note, baixei o drive pelo site do fabricante
<FelipeCosse> mas quando executo o .run da erro do Server X
<FelipeCosse> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Emilio_Eiji> já tentou instalar pelo apt-get?
<Emilio_Eiji> FelipeCosse, apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings-updates
<FelipeCosse> Emilio_Eiji, sim já tentei pelo apt-get, realiza a instalação do drive mas quando reinicio o note não aparece nada na tela
<Emilio_Eiji> hummm estranho heim...
<FelipeCosse> Fico utilizando somente a placa onbord de 128MB, ta muito ruim
<Emilio_Eiji> vc instalou o nvidia-settings-updates tbm?
<FelipeCosse> não, este não instalei
<FelipeCosse> vou tentar
<Julinux> Pessoal, estou com um problema no apache do Ubuntu, eu instalei o Zabbix Server no Ubuntu Server 12.04, e instalei o apache2 para configurar o frontend, e desabilitei o VirtualHost Default do Apache e configurei para o Default ser o FrontEnd do Zabbix. Ele funciona normal consigo acessar o frontend de boa, porém ele fica redirecionando para o Its Work do Apache
<Julinux> Sendo que eu já até remove o index.html de /var/www
<Julinux> Pessoal, estou com um problema no apache do Ubuntu, eu instalei o Zabbix Server no Ubuntu Server 12.04, e instalei o apache2 para configurar o frontend, e desabilitei o VirtualHost Default do Apache e configurei para o Default ser o FrontEnd do Zabbix. Ele funciona normal consigo acessar o frontend de boa, porém ele fica redirecionando para o Its Work do Apache
<Julinux> Sendo que eu já até remove o index.html de /var/www
<cyanoroma> Boa-tarde a todos!
<slipttees> Olá boa tarde
<slipttees> então, estou querendo saber se é possivel criar um liveUSB do ubuntu com 16GB persistente?
<cyanoroma> Alguém conhece algum software para se fazer hardening no Linux que seja ativamente suportado?
<hggdh> cyanoroma: só conheço guias/checklists. Quando vi o Bastille, anos atras, concluí que era melhor fazer na mão.
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Como assim?
<hggdh> o bastille mudava algumas coisas que são melhor controladas manualmente
<hggdh> (quais, não mais me recordo)
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Você tem algum tipo de material em que eu possa estudar como realizar estes procedimentos?
<hggdh> cyanoroma: google ;-) eu acabo de pesquisar por "linux hardening guide", vários hits.
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> O problemas é que a maioria dos links são para servidores, eu quero realizar hardening no meu desktop.
<cyanoroma> *O problema
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Apache, SSH, isso pouco importa para mim, não uso.
<hggdh> cyanoroma: o princípio é o mesmo. desabilitar serviços não necessários, controlar acesso à root via sudo, lockdown on permissões, coletar *e* verificar logs, etc
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Entendo...
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Muito obrigado pela atenção.
<hggdh> por exemplo, se SSH server está habilitado, usar sshguard ou fail2ban (ou similar) para bloquear acesso temporariamente
<hggdh> iptables (pode-se usar, facilmente, gufw)
<hggdh> seguindo: se SSH server está aberto, bloquear autenticação com senha (só usar public key)
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Firewall eu já configurei. O resto é que eu ainda não sei.
<WV> Valeu
<WV> Estou com um problema na instalação do ubuntu 13.10 com windows 7
<WV> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<Adriano> eu gostaria de colocar o skype no meu ubuntu, porém até o momento não consegui uma versão que funcione
<cyanoroma> Adriano-> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<Adriano> 13.10
<cyanoroma> Adriano-> É por isso, não existem versão do Skype ainda para o Ubuntu 13.10, pelo menos no site oficial.
<cyanoroma> *não existe versão
<Adriano> sabe se existe algum outro sistema que consiga pelo menos conectar para chat do skype tipo IM+
<cyanoroma> Adriano-> Ubuntu 12.04, uso e recomendo.
<Adriano> blz, vou baixar essa versão então, não gosto muito do windows, estou querendo eliminar de vez pelo menos no meu computador de uso pessoal
<Adriano> muito obrigado
<cyanoroma> Adriano-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<astroo--> #software-livre
<astroo--> sorry
<astroo--> desculpem
<salainfo> galera, to com o ubuntu 12.10 aqui, como faço um upgrade para o 14.04 ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-18
<Connor_> olá.. alguém conseguiu instalar o ubuntu em UEFI dell inpisron 14r?
<Connor_> com windows 8.1
<astroo--> ola
<Connor_> você consguiu?
<astroo--> nao tenho
<astroo--> da uns 15m por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Connor_> ixi...
<Connor_> tenso! foi-se a época que no IRC você tinha resposta.... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Connor_> saudades BRASnet
<astroo--> pois
<astroo--> por isso tenho 1 projeto gratis para tal e muito mais
<astroo--> mas quase a desistir dele porque os programadores mnao querem saber praticamente
<astroo--> e o mundo que se tem
<astroo--> mundo de treta
<Connor_> como diria um aí... "é muita treta vixe..."
<astroo--> ve o privado
<KurtKraut> IRC nunca foi bom para suporte. Desrecomendo uso de IRC para pedido de suporte/ajuda em distribuições Linux.
<astroo--> depende dos canais
<KurtKraut> Forums e mailing list, pela natureza assíncrona deles, conseguem atender melhor pedidos de ajuda.
<astroo--> em portugues na teoria hoje em dia e para esquecer
<astroo--> mas muitas coisas sao urgentes e dificeis de achar soluçao
<omelete> atualmente tá ruim
<omelete> mas já foi bem útil
<KurtKraut> astroo--, por isso eu entendo que quanto mais difícil achar a solução, mais inadequado o IRC fica para pedir ajuda. Tem que tr muita sorte de perguntar ao mesmo tempoque alguém que saiba a resposta esteja lendo.
<KurtKraut> Num fórum ou numa mailing list, essa chance aumenta exponencialmente.
<mauricio> boa noite gostaria de saber como estalar uma placa  encore pc tv no ubuntu
<astroo--> ola
<mauricio> ou como configurar o tv time
<marinilson> Alguem me ajuda com duvidas no zoneminder
<marinilson> Alguem sabe de uma solucao free de servidor cftv, mesmo que para windows
<astroo--> complicado na teoria
<marinilson> na pratica tambem.
<astroo--> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<marinilson> desculpe ... ja ouvi esta expressao mas nao tenho a menor ideia do que significa.
<astroo--> da 15 minutos de espera da hipotese de resposta de alguem presente
<KurtKraut> marinilson, 15m = 15 minutos
<marinilson> obrigado pela dica.... ja estou ha 3 dias neste canal... rsrsrsr mas ainda tenho esperanca
<kenner> oiiii
<William_> Olá
<William_> gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar o Ubuntu 9.10
<William_> para download
<qwebirc> hi all
<qwebirc> can i write?
<marinilson> #zoneminder
<marinilson> alguem tem informacoes sobre o servidor cftv free...
<julio_> Prezados....Abandonei os sistemas operacionais pago e estou iniciando no Ubuntu...... a questão que já tenho instalado em meu pc o Ubuntu 12.04, porém o mesmo está com alguns bugs na atualização......... É possível fazero download da versão 13.10 e instalar sobre a versão anterior?...tem algum roteiro para instalar o ubuntu......grato
<zonetti> julio_, é possível mas não recomendado... inclusive a versão 12.04 é uma das mais estáveis senão a mais estável por ser uma versão de suporte extendido (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS)
<zonetti> julio_, quais seriam estes "bugs na atualização"?
<julio_> quando tento atualizar aparece a mensagem " a conexão com daemon foi perdida..."
<julio_> sou novato, mas instalei o dropbox, e não encontro o icone para iniciar o programa........isso eu realmente não sei se é um bug, ou falta de familiaridade com o sistema...
<zonetti> já tive problema com este icone também, não me lembro como resolvi, tente essa solução: http://www.ginfotec.com/2014/02/12/icone-dropbox-nao-aparece-na-barra-de-notificacao-ubuntu-13-10/
<julio_> vou tentar
<zonetti> a questão do daemon eu desconheço =/
<zonetti> mas procura fazer um: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<julio_> já fiz....mas vou efetuar o upgrade novamente..
<julio_> agora estou tentando usar o comando apt-get update e não executa..
<julio_> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada) E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<julio_> agora deu certo...... sudo apt-get update
<zonetti> julio_, é tem esse detalhe do sudo também :)
<julio_> ok zontti...agora vou tentar resolver a questao do icone do dropbox
<mauricio_> ola bom dia  alguém sabe como configurar a placa de tv encore pc tv no ubuntu ??
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<b010010001> bom dia....
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> :)
<b010010001> que faz de bom?
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> ...?
<b010010001> rs
<b010010001> me diga uma coisa
<b010010001> sabe algum canal anonymous?
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> Uma coisa.
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> Canal anonymous?
<b010010001> sim
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> Defina anonymous.
<b010010001> cyanoroma:ñ consigo achar nenhum ativo
<b010010001> AnonymousBrasil
<b010010001> por ex
<b010010001> cyanoroma:voc^vai assistir a copa ou vai vazer algo de importante?
<hggdh> b010010001: entendo o interesse, mas este canal não é a media adequada para este tipo de pergunta. Alias, é uma granda furada fazer este tipo de pergunta em basicamente qualquer canal (a menos que estejas esperando um contacto da polícia)
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> Talvez o canal adequado para isso seja: /j #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<b010010001> naum quero nenho contato....apenas perguntei se algum conhecia um canal do genero....me desculpe
<b010010001> cyanoroma: mais ou menos isso....obrigado
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> Mas, vai por mim, se queres saber a arte do hacking, saiba desde já que muito do que se divulga não é verdadeiro, na verdade, a maioria é falso.
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> O hacking em si é algo magnífico, um dos resultados dele é o próprio Linux!
<b010010001> cyanoroma:sem sombras de duvidas
<b010010001> cyanoroma:sou estou ha fazer contato com alguem.....mas ainda ñ achei
<cyanoroma> b010010001-> Vamos nos falar no privado, ok?
<voyager_> Bom tarde, acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 12.04.4 neste computador o qual eu estou digitando agora. Minha dúvida é sobre o compiz. Já instalei o compiz e tenho ele funcionando em OUTRA máquina. Repeti o processo para este computador mas algo está errado. 1 - Tudo está instalado mas o COMPIZ não tem controle sobre a máquina. Isso provavelmente está acontecendo porque o UNITY ainda está no comando. Porém não consigo desabilitar o Unity através
<voyager_> do menu do Compiz...  - Em um artigo no Ubuntu forum descobri um jeito de testar o compiz a força. Que é editando o arquivo ubuntu-2d.session e trocando a chave "metacity" para "compiz", que FUNCIONOU so que continua carregando o Unity junto... PERGUNTA... Como faço para desativar o Unity para que o Compiz assuma o controle???
<voyager_> (desculpe a longa explicação)
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Creio que há alguns equívocos em sua declaração.
<voyager_> Tbm creio nisso.... rsrs
<voyager_> Vamos por partes...
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> O Unity não interfere em NADA na utilização do Compiz.
<voyager_> Pergunte e eu vou respondendo...
<voyager_> Se precisar tenho team viewer rodando
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Eu tenho EXATAMENTE a mesma versão que a sua  do Ubuntu e ambos (Unity e Compiz) estão instalados e sendo executados concomitantemente.
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Na verdade, por padrão, ambos são instalados, sabia?
<voyager_> Sim... eu tbm tenho uma máquina com a mesma versão e tudo funciona...
<voyager_> Não sabia
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> O que deve estar acontecendo é: Você deve ter mexido nas configurações do Compiz (que é um perigo para quem não entende do programa)  e alterado algo que não deveria.
<voyager_> Bom isso ainda não aconteceu porque eu acabei de instalar ele... a unica coisa que fiz foi adicionar um efeito ou outro para testar... mas isso não funcionou então retornei o compiz as configurações originais...  # rm -rf .gconf/apps/ .cache/.config/compiz-1.compiz*
<voyager_> Bom isso ainda não aconteceu porque eu acabei de instalar ele... a unica coisa que fiz foi adicionar um efeito ou outro para testar... mas isso não funcionou então retornei o compiz as configurações originais...
<voyager_> rm -rf .gconf/apps/ .cache/.config/compiz-1.compiz*
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Então é isso!
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Como disse, o Ubuntu instala o Compiz por padrão (e o configura!) junto com o Metacity, se você reseta o Compiz assim, todas as configurações que Ubuntu fez nativamente foram embora. E isso é igual à bagunça no ambiente.
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/05/como-resetar-o-unity-e-traze-lo-configuracoes-originais.html
<voyager_> Para que entenda melhor esse comando APAGA qualquer alteração feita pelo USUÁRIO... deixando o compiz com as configurações Default. Isso está no site do fornecedor...
<voyager_> Bom vamos ao que interessa... esse é a minha tela inicial quando eu ligo a máquina
<voyager_> http://pt-br.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5pfuz6&s=8#.Uyh5uphx0y0
<voyager_> Até ai está aparentemente normal certo?
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Sim.
<voyager_> se não fosse pelo fato de ele estar desativado no Compiz
<voyager_> http://pt-br.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=11w9ahv&s=8#.Uyh6RJhx0y0
<voyager_> Detalhe: Não interessa onde eu clique o o que eu faça no Gerenciador de configurações do Compiz, ele não acata...
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Você gosta do Unity?
<voyager_> Bom, na verdade não é uma opção gostar dele ou não. Até onde EU testei... não consegui fazer ele rodar junto com o Compiz. Por esta razão quero desativalo...
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Na verdade, é uma opção, se não gosta, muda!
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Mas faça o seguinte: Encerre a sessão e naquela bolinha de login do Ubuntu mude para iniciar sem o Unity, ok?
<voyager_> ok.... vamos testar pra ver o que acontece...
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Ele irá iniciar o Cairo-Docky, sem essa barra lateral do Unity.
<voyager_> Volto em instantes
<voyager_> Até ai tudo bem... a gente conesegue tirar o Unity...
<voyager_> Mas o Compiz continua mortão
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/05/como-resetar-o-unity-e-traze-lo-configuracoes-originais.html
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Agora, siga o tutorial e pronto.
<voyager_> ok... vamos resetar ele e ver como se comporta
<cyanoroma> voyager_-> Só não se esqueça de reiniciar o PC, ok?
<voyager_> Opa claro..
<voyager_> qq volto denovo....rs :P
<l1m4> blz
<l1m4> gostaria de uma ajuda.. estou rodando o ubuntu 13 em um dell vostro 3400 e nao sai som nos speakers.
<marinilson> ola.... alguem poderia me ajudar com Zoneminder
<marinilson> por favor....
<marinilson> so quero que alguem analize  se minha placa cftv realmente e compativel...
<marinilson> pra quem puder me ajudar ai vai alguns dados do sistema
<marinilson> [   10.258519] bttv: driver version 0.9.19 loaded
<marinilson> [   10.258529] bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture
<marinilson> [   10.258692] bttv: Bt8xx card found (0)
<marinilson> [   10.258951] bttv: 0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:05:00.0, irq: 20, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe0101000
<marinilson> [   10.258982] bttv: 0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]
<marinilson> [   10.259977] bttv: 0: tuner type unset
<marinilson> [   10.260324] bttv: 0: registered device video0
<marinilson> [   10.260513] bttv: 0: registered device vbi0
<marinilson> essa e minha primeira vez que uso linux... instalei o zomeminder mas nao vejo as cameras
<marinilson> consigo acesso remoto... tb
<mauricio_> como aprender mais no terminal
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<luis__> minha distrib e 10.4 e quero atualizar para 13.10 via terminal como faco
<luis__> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo--> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<tropper> luis___ isso não existe
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-19
<Guest92405> como gravar o ubutun que e um arquivo iso
<lacabeza> gravar num cd? use um programa de gravar iso
<ubuntero> Guest92405, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGemWdSuYGo
<Guest92405> obg
<converge> tenho 50 clients p/ setar em um novo servidor de mail com smtp/imap, alguem tem uma sugestão de software de servidor de email ?
<Welastevil> fala pessoal!
<Welastevil>  finalmente achei um canal brasileiro por aqui hahahaha
<Welastevil> Alguem do RJ? Niteroi? SP? Araras?
<zerocoolroot> Pessoal, bom dia..!!
<zerocoolroot> Gostaria de saber o seguinte: No Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, se eu conectar um HD Externo com partição GPT, o Ubuntu reconheceria..??
<claudio-tux> Boa tarde
<claudio-tux> Pessoal tenho o 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<claudio-tux> Beats Audio
<claudio-tux> HP Envy m7-j078ca
<claudio-tux> o audio dele não funciona como deveria
<claudio-tux> ele tem 4 autofalante + 2 subwofers
<claudio-tux> ja tentei de tudo, só funciona 2
<claudio-tux> no windows eu tenho que instalar o softeare da beats audio para ele funcionar
<claudio-tux> mas não tenho ele no linux
<claudio-tux> o que posso fazer?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe qual o canal do mint no brasil?
<KurtKraut> claudio-tux, já testou com o alpha/beta do próximo Ubuntu que será lançado agora em abril? Se seu hardware for recente muitas vezes nas versões mais atuais o problema é corrigido
<claudio-tux> ja estou no 14.04
<claudio-tux> achei algo que pode me ajudar
<claudio-tux> options snd-hda-intel model=ref
<claudio-tux> vou reiniciar e tstar
<claudio-tux> volto ja
<claudio-tux> nada feito
<claudio-tux> não funcionou
<claudio-tux> puts :(
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<gnasc> claudio-tux: veja se consegue algo pelo alsamixer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<claudio-tux> não consegui habiliar meu som 5.1
<claudio-tux> que porcaria
<claudio-tux> alguem me ajuda aí, por favor
<claudio-tux> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<claudio-tux> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1966
<claudio-tux> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48
<claudio-tux> 	Memory at d3710000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<claudio-tux> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<claudio-tux> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<omelete> hdmi?
<claudio-tux> omelete, não
<omelete> nunca tentei, meu receiver é antigo
<claudio-tux> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<claudio-tux> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1966
<claudio-tux> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 49
<claudio-tux> 	Memory at d3714000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<claudio-tux> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<omelete> só tem optico/coaxial
<claudio-tux> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<claudio-tux> é um notebook HP m7-j078ca
<claudio-tux> com Beats Audio
<claudio-tux> 5.1
<claudio-tux> ja tentei de tudo
<claudio-tux> só funciona 02 autofalantes
<omelete> 5.1 real ou só emulado?
<claudio-tux> parece um radinho a pilha
<claudio-tux> ele tem 5 alto falantes
<claudio-tux> 2 embaixo
<claudio-tux> 2 emcima
<claudio-tux> e um subwoofer
<omelete> sei ñ
<omelete> triton/akg 5.1 são ligados via spdif
<claudio-tux> ja tentei esse tuto, entre varios outros
<claudio-tux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605735
<claudio-tux> pede parar entrar em /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<claudio-tux> e adiocionar a linha
<claudio-tux> options snd-hda-intel model=ref
<claudio-tux> entre dezenas de tutos que já, alterei para
<claudio-tux> options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=1
<claudio-tux> options snd-hda-intel model=dv5
<claudio-tux> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<claudio-tux> etc.. etc
<claudio-tux> nada faz isso funcionar
<claudio-tux> pago uma cerveja pra quem conseguir esolver isso
<claudio-tux> heheh
<omelete> nunca tentei usar fone 5.1 no linux
<omelete> só audio normal msm via spdif
<claudio-tux> mais uma tentativa sem sucesso
<claudio-tux> ta osso!!!!
<aff2> boa tarde a todos! Estou iniciando no linux e escolhi o Ubuntu 13.04 e estou encontrando problemas quanto tento instalar junto ao um dual boot windows, quando isto ocorre eu perco o dual boot windows (7 e 8), restauro o boot windows w perco o Ubuntu, reinstalo o Ubuntu e perco o window, alguém pode me dar uma dica?
<omelete> aff2,  esse pc tem uefi?
<aff2> não
<aff2> é um notebook lenovo duo core 2(1,7Mhz) 3 gb ddr66 250sata
<aff2> alguma sugestão?
<omelete> aff2,  instala o win primeiro e dps o ubuntu
<aff2> já fiz isto
<omelete> se ñ funcionar tenta reinstalar o grub
<aff2> 2 vezes
<aff2> tento com a versão 13.10?
<aff2> ok! Estava vendo isto mesmo
<aff2> vc pode me dar a dica de como
<aff2> ou onde vejo um manualzinho
<omelete> mas chega a abrir o tela do grub?
<aff2> neste momento esta com boot do Ubuntu
<aff2> entra no modo de escolha de SO sim
<omelete> então é só configurar
<omelete> tem q procrurar algum tutorial na net
<aff2> desculpe , respondendo corretamente sim
<aff2> entra
<claudio-tux> aff2, ta querendo fazer o que?
<claudio-tux> peguei a conversa na metade
<aff2> recuperar o boot windos
<aff2> qdo instalo o ubuntu 13.04 perco o dual boot win(7 e 8)
<aff2> restauro o boot windows perco o ubuntu
<omelete> tem q recupera no linux
<claudio-tux> voce deve instalar primeiro o windows depois o ubuntu
<omelete> windows sempre sobrescreve
<aff2> sem problemas
<aff2> até ai já consegui
<aff2> mas qdo instalo o 13.04 ele esta perdendo o win
<aff2> qdo uso o bootrec/fixmbr no win perco o ubuntu
<aff2> se reistalo o ubuntu perco o win
<aff2> eu não consigo editar o grub para carregar o win?
<aff2> acabei de recuperar una instalação teste win c xp 7 e 8 e vou tentar recuperar a instalação 13.04
<omelete> geralmente o grub acha a partição do windwos automatico
<aff2> pois é ! Como disse eu conhecendo o linux agora e estou testando aqui em algumas máquinas diferentes e tive o problema com a Bios uefi, em outras foram sem problemas, mas neste note está assim
<aff2> esta parte de instala e reinstalar está ok! (acho) mas qdo ocorrer um problema não tem como editar o grub ou outra solução menos robotizada como ficar reinstalando?
<omelete> tem q adicoinar uma entrada lá no /etc/grub.d/
<omelete> esse grub 2 ñ sei direito como funciona, nele vc ñ pode mexer diretamente no arquivo de configuração
<aff2> tá vamos por parte (sou leigo em linux)! Reinstalo o linux, entro na linha de comand e tento algo por lá
<Julinux> Pessoal
<aff2> a partição swap não tem que ser o dobro da memória?
<Julinux> Vou fazer minha prova da LPI dia 4. O que vocês podem me recomendar?
<aff2> eu tenho 3GB e ele automaticamente usa 2GB
<omelete> aff2,  2gb já é tá bom
<omelete> Julinux,  faz testes, materia q tiver errando mais revisa
<aff2> omelete, valeu pela atenção! Vou dar uma pesquisada!
<claudio_> pelo amor de deus
<claudio_> alguem me ajuda
<claudio_> estou tentando ativar o audio 5.1 beats audio
<claudio_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195976
<rosset> claudio_, porque você não abre um bug report para o componente afetado (eg, kernel) e veja a resposta dos desenvolvedores?
<rosset> ficar buscando softwares em N repositórios diferentes vai ser um chute IMO
<claudio_> rosset, eu li em alguns tutos que devo instalar o hda-jack-retask
<claudio_> seguindo os passos: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:diwic/hda
<claudio_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hda-jack-retask
<claudio_> porém, ainda não tem o repositorio para o 14.04
<claudio_> então eu fiz o seguinte em source.lst
<claudio_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/diwic/hda/ubuntu saucy main
<claudio_> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/diwic/hda/ubuntu saucy main
<claudio_> deu um update
<rosset> e verificou se esse hda-jack-retask suporta seu hardware antes de sair instalando?
<claudio_> passou sem erro 404
<claudio_> porém não encontra o pacote
<claudio_> até onde eu li, suporte
<claudio_> ele é responsavel por ativar meus outros dois autofalantes + subwoofer
<claudio_> tenho que ter esse infeliz
<rosset> eu não uso ubuntu, mas também não saio buscando pacotes fora dos repositórios oficiais do meu SO
<claudio_> rosset, é uma pena que o nundo linux é tão limitado
<claudio_> de pacote oficiais das distros
<claudio_> ou procuro por terceiros ou fico sem audio
<claudio_> eu instalo um windows pirata
<rosset> eu discordo, mas vocẽ é livre para ter essa opção
<claudio_> to ferrado
<rosset> poderia ter testado antes de comprar o hardware
<claudio_> impossivel
<rosset> você não compra um carro sem antes testar se o motor, conforto, acessórios, etc, é o que você quer
<rosset> claudio_, me parece que esse hda-jack-restask é só um gui
<rosset> não conseguiu com alsamixer:
<claudio_>  não comprei pra usar o ubuntu
<rosset> ?
<claudio_> meu DVD da midia original do Windows 8 deu pau
<rosset> os auto-falantes estão com volume baixo ou não funcionam?
<claudio_> não conseguir outra
<claudio_> entre o windows pirata e o ubuntu, prefiro o ubuntu
<claudio_> rosset, meu notebook tem 5 autofalantes 5.1
<claudio_> 2 em baixo, 2 em cima + subwoofer
<claudio_> somente dois estão funcionando
<claudio_> deixando o som bem baixinho
<claudio_> já fui no alsamixer
<claudio_> troquei placa
<rosset> aparecem todos lá?
<claudio_> não
<claudio_> não vi o sub
<claudio_> Master, Speaker, Head, PCM, Mic, Mic boos, beep, Auto mult
<claudio_> esse notebook vem com o Beats Audio
<claudio_> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<claudio_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1966
<claudio_> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50
<claudio_> 	Memory at d3710000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<claudio_> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<claudio_> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<claudio_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<claudio_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1966
<claudio_> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 49
<claudio_> 	Memory at d3714000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<claudio_> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<claudio_> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<rosset> claudio_, apaga o diretório .config/pulse
<rosset> pulseaudio -k
<rosset> claudio_, se não resolver, segue esses passos e abre um bug report https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<claudio_> se não me estou enganado estou usando o alsa
<claudio_> tem prblema não?
<claudio_> feito
<claudio_> reinicio a maquina?
<rosset> pulseaudio -D
<rosset> se não funcionar, tenta um logout
<claudio_> claudio@claudio-HP-ENVY-TS-17-Notebook-PC:~$ pulseaudio -D
<claudio_> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Falha na partida do daemon.
<rosset> hum, talvez ele use outros parâmetros
<rosset> claudio_, já testou esse notebook com algum live CD/USB?
<claudio_> já
<claudio_> da no mesmo
<rosset> claudio_, pegou algum outro SO, com outro kernel, por exemplo?
<claudio_> no windows acontece o mesmo
<claudio_> até eu instalar o sofware da Beats Audio
<claudio_> ele fica do mesmo jeito
<claudio_> é osso meu patrão
<claudio_> ja perdi a metade dos cabelos
<rosset> claudio_, a melhor fonte de informação sobre esse hardware é isso http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/17sov5/howto_beats_audio_hp_laptop_speakers_on/
<rosset> abre um bug para esse ppa e solicita para o autor liberar a versão para 14.04
<claudio_> eu va vi esse link
<claudio_> não instala
<Hyguana> olá
<rosset> claudio_, ok
<Hyguana> alguém online ¿
<claudio_> rosset, obrigado pela ajuda
<Hyguana> Tem alguém de são josé do rio preto sp ?
<claudio_> mas acredito que minhas opçoes esgotaram
<claudio_> vou ter que colocar o windows mesmo
<daniel80> Boa tarde pessoal! (estou pensando como eu vou perguntar porque tá meio difícil... mas ja já digito)
<Hyguana> Galera alguém de experiência poderia me ajudar com uma questão muito importante ?
<rosset> claudio_, você tem o hardware e o problema, o desenvolvedor pode ter a solução. Só falta você relatar o problema e explicar porque precisa corrigido. Isso vai beneficiar todos que possuem esse hardware e esse tipo de problema.
<Hyguana> Tenho um software que só roda em Windows, e quero fazer ele rodar em Server Linux nem que for com Wine
<daniel80> Certo
<daniel80> Qual a dúvida?
<Hyguana> Tenho um Software chamado Flex Time 6
<Hyguana> ele usa BDE e Firebird para Rodar
<Hyguana> e muitos clientes querem saber se roda em linux
<Hyguana> pois é mais seguro estavel e rápido
<daniel80> Bom só tem um jeito de saber.;.... :D
<claudio_> rosset, vou tentar um contato
<Hyguana> estou baixando o ubuntu do site para colocar na maquina
<claudio_> espero que não demore, pois sem audio não rola
<Hyguana> Claudio já tentou usar outra placa ?
<claudio_> Hyguana, é um notebook
<Hyguana> Sim já instalei algumas vezes mas nunca fui de usar e agora tomei a decisão de aprender linux pois quero montar servidores
<Hyguana> Qual o modelo da placa de Som ?
<rosset> Hyguana, então já começa com o que é mais usado no mercado, RHEL, CentOS etc.
<Hyguana> Daniel80 Sou aqueles caras que pesquisam tudo (formados no Google)
<Hyguana> Por que esta Versão ?
<claudio_> Hyguana, 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<claudio_> Hyguana, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<Hyguana> Claudio ! qual a versão SO instalada ?
<daniel80> Bom senhores... è chegada a hora de eu perguntar... Lá vai... Comecei a formatar todos os micros em casa e "piguinzei" todo mundo... Todas as instalações foram sem muitas novidades... Um erro aqui outro ali mas agora está tudo funcionando, salvo pela a última máquina. Já começou que ela não conseguiu nem carregar o modo "Try Ubuntu", Ele liga, carrega o sistema todo e quando vai chegar na tela de login distorce tudo e trava. Sei que o problema
<daniel80>  é DRIVER, inclusive já consegui uns drivers para testar mas Não consigo ao menos carregar ele em modo de texto para poder instalar o driver... Alguém sabe como?
<claudio_> Hyguana, 14.04
<claudio_> *Ubuntu
<Hyguana> mas no site só tem a 13 como voce tem a 14 ?
<claudio_> beta
<claudio_> estou usando o beta
<daniel80> (detalhe) eu peguei uma placa de rede de outro micro e coloquei lá e funcionou super bem...
<claudio_> por ter suporte nativo a disco GPT
<Hyguana> por que não usa uma versão fechada é mais seguro
<daniel80> (perdao.... peguei outra placa de VIDEO... e testei lá e tudo funciona...
<claudio_> Hyguana, por não ter suporte padrão a GPT e UEFI
<claudio_> alem do mais, ja estamos bem perto do lançamento
<claudio_> não quero ter que reinstalar daqui a 30 dias
<Hyguana> hum
<Hyguana>  entendi
<Hyguana> você viu no fabricante se tem algo semelhante ao driver ?
<claudio_> tem nada
<claudio_> pelo que entendi o problema não é de driver
<Hyguana> achei este link > http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1912012/ubuntu-audio-driver-h87m-d3h.html
<claudio_> é um software que ative o audio 5.1
<Hyguana> diz que resolveu a questao do driver
<claudio_> Beats Audio
<claudio_> existe um software hda-jack-retask
<Hyguana> eu ainda não cheguei neste patamar do 5.1
<claudio_> porém não conseguir instalar no 14.04
<claudio_> dizem que ele ativa os outros canais
<Hyguana> e ele funciona nas versoes anteriores ?
<claudio_> com esse programa eu não testei
<claudio_> mas deve funcionar
<claudio_> sei o hda-jack-retask não funciona
<Hyguana> veja se ele reconhece pelo menos
<Hyguana> humm
<claudio_> até no proprio windows, só consigo ativar todos os canais de audio, apos instalar o software da Beats Audio
<claudio_> enquanto não instalar fica igual estou aqui
<claudio_> com um radinho de pilha\
<daniel80> Comecei a formatar todos os micros em casa e instalei Ubuntu em todos. Todas as instalações correram bem. Na última máquina encotrei problemas com vídeo on-board da placa. O linux não reconhece o dispositivo e não carrega nem no FAILSAFE para video. Dai eu espetei uma placa PCI e o sistema funcionou bem. Fui atrás dos drivers e apesar da placa ser antiga eu consegui encontrar. O problema é que não consigo nem carregar o Ubuntu em modo Terminal
<daniel80> , e quando coloco a outra placa de vídeo o sistema carrega, mas não consigo instalar o driver porque o hardware não está presente... Alguem pode me dar uma luz
<daniel80> ???
<Hyguana> Daniel 80
<Hyguana> você colocou a placa em outro pc ?
<daniel80> Bom vamos nos acertar, talvez não tenha sido claro...
<daniel80> Vou descrever o cenário...
<daniel80> Instalei o Ubuntu num micro velho.... Esse micro tem o vídeo on board. é uma S3 Graphics SavagePRO DDR. Já achei alguns drivers pra ela inclusive...
<Hyguana> por que me recomendou uma versão antiga do sistema ?
<Hyguana> certo ele é onborad
<Hyguana> voce tem uma off para testar ?
<daniel80> Foi o que eu fiz...
<Hyguana> deu certo ?
<daniel80> Tirei a placa de outro pc e coloquei lá...
<daniel80> SIM lindo
<daniel80> Rodou lindo
<Hyguana> e voce sabe se seu Chipset está bom ?
<daniel80> A questão é que agora eu preciso fazer ele rodar com a placa DELE e devolver a outra no outro pc...rsrs
<daniel80> A máquina estava rodando Ruindows normalmente
<daniel80> Ruindows de perder de "VISTA"
<daniel80> rs
<Hyguana> olhe na placa mãe para ver se o chipset nao está um pouco levantado
<daniel80> Veja bem...
<Hyguana> entendi
<daniel80> Eu troquei o HD da máquina para instalar o Ubuntu... dai eu tenho o HD antigo com Windows e tudo
<Hyguana> qual o fabricante da placa mae ?
<daniel80> Se eu trocar o HD funciona tudo
<Hyguana> qual o fabricante da placa mae ?
<daniel80> Bom o Fabricante não é muito conhecido... mas o Chip set é VIA
<daniel80> Já consegui os drivers...
<daniel80> A questão é que se tiro a pci o sistema num sobe nem no modo de texto
<daniel80> Se COLOCO a PCI a placa mâe desliga a ON-board e o Ubuntu não deixa instalar porque o Hardware não está presente
<Hyguana> já conseguio instalar com a placa off e um monitor secundario ?
<daniel80> Não... como poderia fazer isso?
<daniel80> Não sei se na BIOS da máquina eu consigo habilitar as duas
<daniel80> Deixa eu dar uma olhada
<daniel80> (te recomendei uma versão "antiga" de linux porque a 12.04.4 é LTS e tem suporte pra muita coisa... a chance de coisas diferentes rodarem é bem maior... )
<Hyguana> geralmente na bios se escolhe uma para execução principal e quando o sistema carrega ele gerencia as duas
<Hyguana> ok[
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<daniel80> mais um minuto
<daniel80> Bom as únicas opções que interessaram na bios foram em Power Management on VGA estava OFF eu passei pra on. Espero que não seja algo relacionado somente a economia de energia...
<daniel80> A outra coisa foi a opção "INIT DISPLAY FIRST" dai eu posso escolher entre AGP po PCI mas não posso marcar as duas
<daniel80> Vou fazer uns testes aqui e retorno já já
<testee> so da brasileiro
<testee> aqui
<testee> eo canal de suporte da ubuntu tem mta gente
<testee> kkk
<testee> povo ta lendo ai vai entender nada
<testee> rs
<astroo-> ola
<daniel80> Puts o cara saiu e eu nem tinha visto....hahaha
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GuilhermeCunha> ?
<Gabriel> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Gabriel> alguem online?
<Gabriel> ajuda urgente /;/
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Alissom> Como faço para instalar o Ubuntu no meu notbook
<Alissom> notbook
<Alissom> vou perder documentos do sistema atual?
<Alissom> do
<ricardobarbosams> se for instalar sim
<ricardobarbosams> e formatar o disco vai
<ricardobarbosams> ao menos que seus documentos estejam em outra partição
<rafaht> olá, alguém pode me ajudar com configuração do iptables? pois tenho algumas regras, mas acho que estão muito fortes... não consigo dar apt-get update, ele não encontra os endereços e se pingo pra fora (tipo ping 8.8.8.8), ele não vai...
<secnice> rafaht: instalacao nova?
<rafaht> secnice: sim, eu configurei alguns protocolos (portas), copiei alguns que na internet falavam que protegia contra ataques... mas acho que estão muito fortes
<rafaht> secnice: vou colocar as regras no pastebin
<secnice> posta ai, talvez alguem possa ajudar
<secnice> infelizmente nao mexo muito com iptables
<secnice> ainda
<rafaht> http://pastebin.com/T9fYwsvE
<rafaht> segue :)
<rafaht> eu também não mexo muito, ainda estou aprendendo aos poucos
<rafaht> essas regras são de um VPS, onde hospedo um site e mais algumas aplicações web
<secnice> entendi, da um tempinho para ver se alguem aparece
<rafaht> aguardarei então. obrigado!
<subzero> rafaht,
<subzero> seu vps ta com dns configurado?
<rafaht> subzero, não estou usando dns por enquanto... procuro desativar o serviço. estava usando o bind para criar os nameservers (ns1.mydomain...), mas optei por criar pelo provedor do dominio mesmo.
<subzero> rafaht, nao falo dns proprio
<subzero> falo nameserver
<subzero> dns do google na conexao 8.8.8.8
<subzero> ta setado na vps?
<rafaht> onde vejo isso?
<subzero> nano /etc/resolv.conf
<subzero> se for baseado em debian ai
<subzero> cola pra min oq tem dentro
<subzero> dessa conf
<rafaht> nameserver 8.8.4.4 nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 209.244.0.3
<rafaht> sim
<subzero> era pra ta pingando
<rafaht> sim, mas quando ativo o firewall nao pinga
<subzero> tenta
<rafaht> qdo desativo, pinga :)
<subzero> a ta
<subzero> entao e firewall
<rafaht> qdo ativo tbm nao dá pra dar apt-get update
<rafaht> acho que tem alguma regra muito forte... colei no pastebin ali em cima as regras que to usando
<rafaht> as que eu criei funcionam normal
<rafaht> problema é quando coloco as que achei na internet pra segurança contra ataques e tal
<subzero> oO
<rafaht> subzero: que foi?
<subzero> rafaht, sei la
<subzero> oq vc faz
<subzero> nao manjo de iptables
<rafaht> uahaua
<subzero> quem deve manjar eo kurtkraut
<rafaht> eu acho que é pq eu to dando um " iptables -A INPUT -j DROP"
<rafaht> sem liberar ping e apt-get update e tal
<rafaht> mas ai vou esperar alguém que manja me dizer se é isso mesmo
<secnice> subzero:
<secnice> subzero: ?
<secnice> subzero: mensagem errada
<secnice> rafaht: esta ai?
<secnice> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG NONE -j DROP
<secnice> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp ! --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -m state --state NEW -j DROP
<secnice> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG -j DROPy
<secnice> essas regras que eu acho que estao bloqueando seus pings, e talvez o seus apt-gets
<secnice> rafaht: coloca accecpt nessas regras e ve se funciona
<secnice> accept*
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<secnice_> Boa
<cyanoroma> Se o SELinux é tão eficiente na proteção do sistema (http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/br/library/l-secure-linux-ru/index.html), por quê ele não vem nas principais distros Linux por padrão?
<cyanoroma> que são atualmente desenvo
<cyanoroma> Existem programa ao estilo Bastille que são atualmente desenvolvidos?
<KurtKraut> cyanoroma, no CentOS nas versões mais recentes ele vem. O Ubuntu optou por outro sistema de segurança, o apparmor
<cyanoroma> KurtKraut-> E por quê que lib's do SELinux são instaladas por padrão e o programa em si não?
<KurtKraut> cyanoroma, não sei porque não uso. Mas provavelmente são dependências de algo não ligado propriamente ao SELinux, como o Nautilus ou outros programas gerenciadores de arquivos. Eles podem pedir pela lib para conseguir dar informações adicionais sobre SELinux
<KurtKraut> Digo, podem pedir essas libs como dependência para que na eventualidade do sistema ter SELinux ativado eles possam exibir metadados sobre ele.
<KurtKraut> É a hipótese que tenho
<cyanoroma> KurtKraut-> Entendo, muito obrigado pela atenção.
<Ghazi_> hi
<cyanoroma> Ghazi_-> :)
<Ghazi_> Hello!
<FernandoPasse> Alguem sabe como incluir programas na instalação do Ubuntu pelo Windows
<cyanoroma> FernandoPasse-> Como assim?
<rafaht> olá... queria ajuda com o iptables. eu estou usando essas regras: http://pastebin.com/T9fYwsvE mas se eu deixar como elas estão, não consigo fazer ping do vps pra fora e nem dar sudo apt-get update, por exemplo. Descobri que o problema é essa linha: " iptables -A INPUT -j DROP" e que ao remover ela, o problema desapareceu. Mas, queria saber se seria seguro removê-la pois ao que eu entendi, ela bloqueia todas as entradas que 
<rafaht> Tem alguma forma de liberar o necessário e manter essa linha? Ou de aumentar a segurança? Obrigado.
<FernandoPasse> Quero incluir programas na ISO do Ubuntu
<cyanoroma> FernandoPasse-> Sim, isso é totalmente possível, você deve remasterizar o Ubuntu.
<cyanoroma> FernandoPasse-> http://www.diolinux.com.br/search/label/Tutorial%20de%20Remasteriza%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20do%20Ubuntu
<cyanoroma> FernandoPasse-> Agora, pelo Windows, isso é impossível.
<FernandoPasse> Obrigado
<cyanoroma> felipealmeida-> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<FernandoPasse> Ah outra dúvida existe algum programa para que o computador seja restaurado a sua forma original a cada reinicialização
<cyanoroma> FernandoPasse-> Simples, é só usar o Live-cd.
<cyanoroma> felipealmeida-> Assim, ele sempre ficará "puro" a cada reinicialização.
<rafaht> cyanoroma:  e se quiser um tipo o deep freeze?
<FernandoPasse> Exatamente
<rafaht> cyanoroma: pois poderia querer fazer algumas personalizações nas versões de cada maquina... como configurações de rede :)
<rafaht> cyanoroma: se usar o live-cd essas configurações serão perdidas.
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> Foi o que ele pediu.
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> " existe algum programa para que o computador seja restaurado a sua forma original a cada reinicialização"
<cyanoroma> astroo---> Olá!
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> Não ficará em sua forma original?
<FernandoPasse> Dei uma olhada seria exatamente igual ao Deep Freeze
<astroo--> ols
<astroo--> ola
<cyanoroma> FernandoPasse-> Você fazendo um backup, você resolve esse problema.
<rafaht> cyanoroma: poderia ser a forma original em que ele foi instalado e configurado.
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> Com um backup não resolveria?
<rafaht> cyanoroma: como assim? configurar pra  que em cada reinicialização o backup seja restaurado?
<rafaht> o mesmo backup sempre?
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> Se você instala um sistema e o configura ele sai do seu estado original.
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> As mesmas configurações sempre, foi o que ele pediu.
<rafaht> cyanoroma: acredito que configurações de rede... sejam configurações imprescindiveis e que devem fazer parte do estado original (ip, gateway, mascarA)
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> "acredito" = subjetividade, logo, não é contestável. Pois é um ponto de vista, não uma definição.
<rafaht> ok então cyanoroma... não falo mais nada :-)
<rafaht> boa noite!
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> ...?
<cyanoroma> rafaht-> Analisa e verás que é verdade. Não estou lhe reprimindo ou repreendendo, estou apenas debatendo respeitosamente com você.
<Matanza> Alguém sabe dizer como desativo minha placa de vídeo no Ubuntu 13.10?
<lacabeza> hmm, nem
<lacabeza> mas quando preciso mecher na minha
<lacabeza> é pelo grub
<Matanza> Cara, pq a placa fica ativa 24h
<Matanza> O pc fica em 80 graus direto
<Matanza> D:
<astroo--> arranja 1 melhor sistema de ventilaçao
<Matanza> Deve ser mais fácil desativar a placa u.u
<astroo--> bios da mb
<lacabeza> verdade
<lacabeza> é mt mais fácil ir na bios do que mexer no grub, se é que é no grub que se deve mexer ^^
<Matanza> Como desativo pea BIOS? D:
<astroo--> vai ao site do pc e ve o manual
<lacabeza> você tem outro pc além do que está com problema?
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jobarte_skuld> bom dia a todos =)
<jobarte_skuld> alguem sabe me informar se eu posso simplemente editar o passwd e shadow adicionando os usuarios manualmente?
<aDaN_> jobarte_skuld aconselho usar o useradd
<jobarte_skuld> [aDaN_]: sim, eu uso
<jobarte_skuld> mas no meu caso tive que reinstalar o servidor
<jobarte_skuld> felizmente tenho os passwd, shadow e group antigos aqui
<jobarte_skuld> e eu queria fazer o append só dos usuários que eu registrei
<jobarte_skuld> eu li um artigo aqui que diz que pode editar o passwd como desejado
<jobarte_skuld> [aDaN_]: mas obrigado pela ajuda
<aDaN_> jobarte_skuld entendi
<aDaN_> jobarte_skuld use um servidor de testes
<Julinux> Pessoal, o que significa sinal de mais nas permissões?
<Julinux> Por exemplo
<Julinux> rwxrw---x+
<Julinux> listei um arquivo e apareceu dessa forma
<FelipeCosse> Julinux, da uma olhada http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/iniciante/ch-perm.html
<FelipeCosse> Basicamente é ler (r), gravar (w) e executar (x)
<Julinux> FelipeCosse: Eu já li isso, mas não explica sobre o + no final
<hggdh> Julinux: o '+
<hggdh>  ' significa que este arquivo/diretório tem controles adicionais via ACL
<hggdh> (ou algum tipo de ACL)
<hggdh> Julinux: tente 'getfacl <arquivo>'
<Julinux> ah beleza. Obrigado!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<FelipeCosse> Novamente preciso de ajuda na instalação do Drive da placa de video no ubuntu 13.10 - placa - NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M
<FelipeCosse> o ubuntu não inicializa depois que instalo
<gnasc> FelipeCosse: eu uso um driver que baixei do site da Nvidia. Funciona bem aqui. http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<FelipeCosse> gnasc, quando tento instalar o drive baixando do site do fabricante da erro no Server X
<gnasc> FelipeCosse: você tentou instalar depois de parar o lightdm?
<FelipeCosse> "You appear to be running an X server"
<FelipeCosse> para parar o lightdm é - sudo service lightdm stop?
<gnasc> FelipeCosse: você vai ter que dar CTRL+ALT+F1 e ir pro modo texto. Parar o ligthdm com "sudo service lightdm stop" e depois instalar o driver
<gnasc> FelipeCosse: isso mesmo. Sua interface gráfica vai parar. Depois que instalar, você reinicia
<FelipeCosse> depois de reiniciar tenho que fazer alguma coisa?
<gnasc> FelipeCosse: Normalmente não. Quando estiver instalando, vai perguntar se você quer sobrescrever o xorg.conf. Pode sobrescrever
<FelipeCosse> estou vendo alguns tutoriais com o Bumblebee, é bom utiliza-lo?
<gnasc> FelipeCosse: esse eu nunca utilizei
<RogerNinja> Pessoal alguem aqui tem contato com o vitorlobo?
<sky_fy> join #usa
<secnice> sky_fy: para que?
<hggdh> RogerNinja: Lobo está, usualmente, em #software-livre (o canal é dele)
<RogerNinja> hggdh:  mas nem la ele está nunca mais o vi =/
<hggdh> volta e meia aparece. Tens que esperar...
<RogerNinja> hggdh: tomara mas faz meses, to até achando que ele morreu =/
<RogerNinja> hggdh: voce eh mulher neh?
<alisson> Olá pessoal
<alisson> preciso de ajuda com meu ubuntu
<secnice> tchau alisson, la pergunta?
<hggdh> RogerNinja: desculpe-me, mas o que tem meu sexo a ver?
<secnice> hggdh: eu acho que foi só uma pergunta/curiosidade
<RogerNinja> desculpa voltei
<secnice> RogerNinja: pelo jeito eu acho que vc acertou, e ela parece ser brava
<secnice> RogerNinja: :)
<RogerNinja> secnice:  kkkkkkk
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZhhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZhhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZhhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433>  
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ hhggdh
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasasATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hhggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASHUHUASHUAHSUUHASUHUHASUHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muito fica calmo bixaa asuhsasuhauhshuasuhashuasuhasasas BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<secnice> que isso
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<secnice> ta bom meu filho
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<sky_fy> Guest93433 vai procurar mulher seu bichaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa UHAUHSHUASH
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa UHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muit
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa UHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te zuar muit
<Guest93433> UASHHUAUHSHUAHUSuhAUHSuhAHUShuAUHSuhAUHShuAUHSUHASuhUHASUhAUHSAs]
<Guest93433> UHASSUHAUHSuHAUSHuhAUHSuhAUHSuhASUHUAHSAs
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa UHAHUSHUAUHASHUU soh que nao vou te
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja rootsalem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUAS
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root _salem secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<Guest93433> aDaN_ Al3xG0 al4nc4ds aprigio_ CarlosNeyPastor clecio CyL DalekSec dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida FelipeCosse Fulano gnasc hadassa hggdh IdleOne jacksoow_ jobarte_skuld jonatasnona kurtkraut l1m4 licensed m4v notrev Portugol9 ptl rbelem ricardobarbosams rick__ RogerNinja root salem_ secnice SergioMeneses silverf0x sky_fy Ubuntu-BR ubuntulog_ zonetti Portugol9 hggdh eae seeuuuuuuuu feeeellaaaa da putaaaa BOOOOTT DO SATANAIZZZ UASHUAUHSHUA
<drone__> Como eu aumento o numero de conexoes no mysql ?
<Julinux> drone__, vim /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Julinux> procura max_connections
<dtcrshr> drone__: mais detalhes em #mysql
<CarlosBarreto> boa tarde
<CarlosBarreto> Depois de tanto tempo, só agora voltei a utilizar linux
<CarlosBarreto> contratei um servidor cloud e não estou conseguindo instalar o jdk da sun nele, alguém pode ajudar?
<Julinux> CarlosBarreto, o Servidor é ubuntu?
<Julinux> Porque se for CentOS não tem como
<CarlosBarreto> Julinux é Ubuntu sim
<CarlosBarreto> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<CarlosBarreto> tenho que fazer tudo na linha de comando pois só tenho acesso por SSH
<CarlosBarreto> eis minha dificuldade
<CarlosBarreto> quando executo este comando: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<CarlosBarreto> ele responde: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<CarlosBarreto> e olha que nem preciso executar com o sudo , pois já estou logado como root
<gnasc> CarlosBarreto: é apt-add-repository
<CarlosBarreto> pois é gnasc digitei sem o sudo e agora ele apontou que estava faltando o python-software-properties
<CarlosBarreto> dai mandei instalar: apt-get install python-software-properties
<CarlosBarreto> senhores agora deu certo. E pensar que passei a tarde de hoje nesse problema
<gnasc> CarlosBarreto: :)
<CarlosBarreto> mas antes de começar aqui no forum eu rebotei o servidor... acho que foi isso, pois antes não estava aparecendo a falta do python
<l1m4> boa tarde
<l1m4> alguem poderia me ajudar
<CarlosBarreto> dai apt-get update e vamos ver.
<l1m4> instalei o ubuntu com xfce e baxei um pacote de icones mais ele nao consegue achar os icones. a pasta nova e por categoria e os icones antigos por tamanho.
<CarlosBarreto> funcionou redondo...
<l1m4> instalei o ubuntu com xfce e baxei um pacote de icones mais ele nao consegue achar os icones. a pasta nova e por categoria e os icones antigos por tamanho.
<Edvan> Boa tarde Galera!
<Edvan> Poderiam me dar uma ajuda?
<Edvan> (ajuda) - squid com autenticação.
<Edvan> Olá
<FelipeCosse> Edvan qual sua duvida?
<Edvan> Pessoal uso o ubuntu server, acabei de montar um servidor de proxy (squid com autenticação).  Configuro no navegador o ip do servidor+porta 3128, está funcionando perfeitamente.
<Edvan> A ajuda que eu queria de vocês era o seguinte:  Quando espertinho for lá no browser(navegador),desmarcar o proxy, quero que ele perca a internet ou seja só funcione a internet com o proxy habilitado no browser. Force o usuário usar o proxy com autenticação, se desmarcar o proxy nao funciona a internet.  P.S:<> Acho que tem alguma regra de iptables que faz isso se não estou enganado!  Qual a solução pessoal nesse caso?
<Edvan> entendeu <FelipeCosse>?
<Edvan> me add aí no skype para agente conversar depois, pois tou saindo do trampo agora  skype edvansolrac
<FelipeCosse> Edvan vc tem que colocar http_port 3128 intercept, se não me engano
<Edvan> nao vou usar proxy transparente nao
<Edvan> proxy com autenticação mesmo!
<Edvan> vou nessa <FelipeCosse> depois agente conversa, me add no skype
<Edvan> mandei aí pra vc
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<l1m4> instalei o ubuntu com xfce e baxei um pacote de icones mais ele nao consegue achar os icones. a pasta nova e por categoria e os icones antigos por tamanho
<l1m4> alguem sabe como posso arrumar isso
<GuilhermeCunha> permissão ok?
<fabiano> alguem sabe me dizer onde consigo fazer o pedido do ubuntu por cd/dvd
<fabiano> ALGUEM SABE ME DIZER  ONDE CONSIGO FAZER O PEDIDO DO UBUNTU POR CD/DVD
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-22
<jobarte_skuld> [astroo-]: este é o mal da grande massa brasileira
<jobarte_skuld> quer resultados na hora, se não obtiver, procura em outro local
<astroo-> azar deles
<GuilhermeCunha> Se não me engano a Cannonical também não envia mais cd
<GuilhermeCunha> kkk
<l1m4> instalei o ubuntu com xfce e baxei um pacote de icones mais ele nao consegue achar os icones. a pasta nova e por categoria e os icones antigos por tamanho. as permissoes estao iguais as dos outros icones
<l1m4> ex o gnome fica os icones em pastas 16x16 24x24.... no elementary fica  em animations categories mimes..... alguem sabe me dizer pq nao carrega os icones..
<l1m4> eu escolho o elemntary mais fica os icones do gnome
<l1m4> e as permissoes estao iguais
<Gear_> aeee
<astroo-> New Ubuntu Phone Won’t Truly Be Open Source: Canonical Says Operating System Will Be Open, But Admits Baseband Will Be Closed   http://bytegeist.firedoglake.com/2014/03/21/new-ubuntu-phone-operating-system-will-be-open-but-baseband-will-be-closed/
<maribio> bas noches
<maribio> eu fiz a atualização do meu linx e agora estou com problemas para ver meus videos
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz tudo o que tens
<maribio> a menssagem que aparece é essa:Vídeos requer a instalação de plug-ins para reproduzir arquivos de mídia do seguinte tipo: MPEG-4 Video decoder
<maribio> o que devo fazer?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<maribio> ok
<maribio> valeu
<maribio> haaa...o adobe flash player não está atualizando
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<leo> ola
<l1m4_> bom dia
<Julinux> l1m4, Bom dia
<backdor> bom dia...estou usando o ubuntu 14.04...é estou tendo dificuldade em montar minha partição ntfs..
<secnice> backdor: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=montar+parti%C3%A7%C3%A3o+ntfs+no+ubuntu
<backdor> secnice, obrigado vou dar uma olhada
<l1m4_> alguem pode me ajudar. nao consigo carregar os icones elementary. so os themes gnome e o tango
<Porcks_> Falo galera vo joga um CS
<sisifo> Dae, galera, estou com um problema na internet, alguém poderia me ajudar/
<Zer0c001> todos aqui contribuem com ubuntu?
<Zer0c001> hello everybody
<Zer0c001> bom acho que todo mundo foi tomar cerveja. Vou la tambem.
<bharbara> olá pessoal
<bharbara> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Alex__> Olá...
<Alex__> Como saber qual é ubuntu que devo baixar?
<Alex__> Para meu tipo de PC?
<Alex__> Quero instalar na VIRTUALBOX.
<Alex__> Olá..
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<thirdday> pessoal tenho encontrado muitos problemas com o ubuntu 13.10, principalmente ao usar o firefox, o sistema trava inteiro e não volta quando visito algumas páginas
<astroo-> essa ainda nao apanhei ninguem a reclamar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<andretyn> thirdday, cara, sei que pode parecer repetição, mas o 12.10, 13.04 e o 13.10 são beta testes para o novo 14.04, então sempre vão ser instaveis... eu uso o 12.04 e ele está bom...
<thirdday> andretyn, eu sei, me arrependo de ter instalado ele, mas voltar pro ubuntu 12.04 vai dar trabalho
<andretyn> thirdday, vc pode tentar resetar o firefox para que ele fique limpo e verificar como ele age
<thirdday> andretyn, em modo de segurança?
<andretyn> thirdday, pode ser, ou mova a pasta .mozilla para .mozilla.bak e veja com ele age!
<andretyn> thirdday, se ele ficar na mesma, tenta instalar um firefox mais atualizado...
<Known_problems> quando colo em um arquivo texto no console, ele pula sempre uma linha... em qualquer editor...
<Known_problems> sabe como corrigir isso? pq eh um saco deletar as linhas em branco.
<djent> você sabe usar auto-completar?
<djent> no console aperta Tab
<djent> se o seu arquivo tem o nome, por exemplo de "Meu Arquivo"
<djent> vá na pasta dele com o CD
<djent> cd = comando de navegar
<djent> escreva "M" e aperte tab. Se não aparecer, 2xtab mostra as opções
<djent> escreva "Me" e aperte tab e tente novamente
<Known_problems> djent, cê ta falando comigo ?
<Known_problems> pq o que vc disse naum tem haver com o meu problem nao
<Known_problems> deixa ver se sou mais claro....
<djent> quando vocÊ cola um arquivo, ele pega a quebra de linha
<djent> você esta tentando programar?
<Known_problems> quando colo um texto do editor Pluma, dentro de um arquivo pelo terminal grafico, editado pelo Vim, ele cola mais pulando cada linha colada. entendeu?
<djent> sim
<djent> você sabe programar?
<djent> se souber facilita
<djent> enfim
<Known_problems> sim... mais que q tem haver ?
<djent> a questão é: Quando vocÊ copia um arquivo, ao final do texto copiado provavelmente vai uma quebra de linha
<djent> que é o caractere "\n"
<Known_problems> sei...
<djent> daí, depende o meio de entrada
<djent> se você estivesse programando em C
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-23
<djent> e pegasse uma entrada de console
<djent> eu aconselharia a usar a biblioteca readline para pegar a linha, em vez do que geralmente mostram em exemplos
<djent> ela já faz isso pra você: Ela pega apenas o texto, e tira a quebra de linha
<djent> ao menos acho que é isso '-'
<Known_problems> sim... mais isso ai eh uma gambiarra... eu quero eh tirar essa frescura.. que naum tinha!
<djent> a gambiarra seria criar um método em C, pra tirar esta quebra
<djent> a readline é justamente pra facilitar e tals
<djent> mas você faz como? ctrl+c ctrl+v?
<Known_problems> copio e coloco com mouse
<djent> vocÊ pode colar no terminal com o comando: ctrl+shift+v
<djent> tenta isso
<djent> ou tenta achar o comando do vim que cola(vim é poderoso...)
<Known_problems> ok... vou ver...
<Known_problems> necas... tanto Crtl+shift+v, como shift+insert  , no vim, nano e pico... a mesma raiva
<Known_problems> eh algo nesse MATE Terminal
<Known_problems> tem alguma conf nessa coisa
<Known_problems> pq no ambiente grafico pra ambiente grafico cola normal
<Known_problems> soh quando vou do grafico pro terminal que a merda ocorre
<djent> bom, dai não sei...
<djent> eu geralmente não trabalho com clientes gráficos
<djent> eu programo c, c++, java, python
<djent> mas nunca tive esse problema
<djent> sempre usei Vim e Eclipse
<djent> gedit também
<Known_problems> djent, mais naum to programando agora naum, to so relacionando ums MAC com Ips para um controle no squid
<Known_problems> pelo ambiente grafico ele cola normal sem saltar... no terminal que dar a merda.
<Julinux> Pessoal, o que aconteceu com o site do UbuntuBrasil.org?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Julinux> Galera, eu to apaixonado
<sony> ola
<Paulo> bom dia
<rique> bom dia
<Ghazi> Alguém afim de ajudar? rsrs
<Daekdroom> Ghazi, faça a sua pergunta e espere alguns minutos para ver se há alguém que olhe e saiba responder.
<Ghazi> ok, vou colocar a mensagem q está aparecendo aqui
<Ghazi> The update information is outdated. This may by caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer availiable. Please update maually by sectyng 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching foa any failing repositories.
<rbelem> Ghazi, faz um sudo apt-get update
<Ghazi> estou fazendo. MAs sempre faço as atualizações quando ele pede
<rbelem> Ghazi, pode ter acontecido algum erro ao fazer a atualizacao
<Ghazi> Baixados 1.343 kB em 1min 8s (19,7 kB/s) W: Falhou ao buscar http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 63.80.4.185 80]  E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Ghazi> foi depois q instalei o skype. Ele trava depois de um tempo
<rbelem> Ghazi, precisa ver se esse repositorio ainda existe
<Ghazi> vou tentar desintalar.
<Ghazi> vc acha o o problema é mesmo com o skype?
<rbelem> Ghazi, não é o skype. É só remover a linha do repositório do skype do /etc/apt/sources.list
<rbelem> Ghazi, pode remover tbm através da ferramenta de gerenciamento de repositórios
<rbelem> mas nao lembro o nome agora
<Ghazi> o q achei até agora foi para remorer a atualização. rsrs
<Ghazi> corrigindo... foi isso não
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Ghazi, qualquer coisa dá um ping ae
<rbelem> Ghazi, o pessoal pode demorar pra responder por que em geral estao fazendo outras coisas
<Ghazi> mas ainda estou tentando remover o skype. rsrs
<rbelem> Ghazi, eheheh
<rbelem> Ghazi, dpkg -l | grep skype
<Ghazi> esse é um comando?
<rbelem> Ghazi, sudo apt-get remove --purge nome_do_pacote_do_skype
<rbelem> Ghazi, sim
<Rafa_afar> hi
<Tuga79> oi??
<Tuga79> preciso de ajuda.. alguém aí??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Porcks> 7895123
<converge> ola
<astroo-> converge  ola
<leomavo> cd ..
<r2farina> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<r2farina> como eu faço pra instalar o ubuntu de um pen drive
<omelete> r2farina,  unetbootin, lili
<daniel80> Ola senhores, vim aqui compartilhar uma experiência incrível. Instalei o Ubuntu numa máquina atual. Terminada a instalação eu tirei o HD e coloquei o HD num PC arcaico que tenho aqui... e por incressa que parivel o Ubuntu 12.04.4 subiu sem erros num INTEL PII 266 com apenas 160 de ram e uma placa PCI com 128Mb de ram....
<daniel80> A questão é que a cada mexida de mouse a máquina pára pra processar uns 10 segundos.... ou seja está impossível... e com razão...
<astroo-> ola
<daniel80> Gostaria de saber se alguém ai poderia me indicar uma versão de linux que Rode nesse ancião e que possa oferer coisas como browser editor de textos e etc...
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-16
<jose__> alguem me ajuda
<astroo-> poe novamente a duvida que tens
<jose__> eu to querendo instalar o ubuntu pelo pendrive
<jose__> ja usei o programa pra instalar o ubuntu no pendrive
<jose__> preciso executar o wubi antes de dar boot?
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu diz como se faz
<astroo-> tens de saber se o teu pc tem bios para pendrive
<jose__> obrigado
<astroo-> ok
<SrVinii> Alguém on ? .-.
<astroo-> eu sempre
<SrVinii> rsrs'
<BrunoPT> faça logo a pergunta
<SrVinii> já fiz ..
<SrVinii> huehueeheheuheu
<k4mysa> olá eu sou novo, aqui, a pergunta é: normalmente alguém agradece? eu estou agradecendo por todos os que não o façam, pela boa vontade de todos vocês
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<k4mysa> obrigado
<astroo-> deve ser metade que o faz ou nao
<k4mysa> eu to pesquisando no google, e to lendo o man. é muita coisa. rsrsrs estou a dois dias no mundo livre. rsrs
<k4mysa> voce tem alguma dica?
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar e tens de dizer que pc tens
<k4mysa> tenho dois. no momento estou no note. i3, 2gb de memoria, samsung
<k4mysa> o outro é o i7, 8 gib,
<k4mysa> livecd so dar o comando?
<astroo-> o mais velho espera pela opniao de alguem
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<k4mysa> perdão, não entendi. o mais velho espera pela ....
<barna> opa, voltei
<k4mysa> olá barna
<k4mysa> pq a sugestão de usar o livecd sem instalar?
<astroo-> se o ubuntu correu bem no pc mais velho
<astroo-> para ver se tudo corre bem
<k4mysa> entendi, obrigado
<Rudolf> k4mysa: o live cd te informa se teu hardware suporta bem o ubuntu
<Rudolf> k4mysa: e vc usa sem se preocupar em ferrar seu sistema já instalado (geralmente windows)
<Rudolf> k4mysa: entretanto a esperiência de uso é limitada
<Rudolf> k4mysa: já que toda vez que for usar, terá que rodar o livedvd
<Rudolf> k4mysa: sem falar que muitos dos recursos de proc/memória são utilizados para manter o live no ar
<Rudolf> k4mysa: ao usar o sistema instalado vc verá que ele rodará mais suave (geralmente)
<k4mysa> eu ja abandonei o ruindows como costumam chamar, me decidir a usar o linux ou no caso ubuntu
<k4mysa> aqui ta rodando, esta funcionando e estou instalando os basicos, porém so uso a dois dias, entao to me adaptando ainda
<k4mysa> obrigado pela resposta detalhada Rudolf
<SrVinii> Alguém aí ?
<SrVinii> preciso de ajuda ..
<barna> SrVinii, joga a duvida pra sabermos se podemos te ajudar
<leopolito> boa noite
<barna> boa
<leopolito> tudo bom, pessoal?
<SrVinii> quando dou apt-get update
<SrVinii> da esse erro:
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<SrVinii> E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<barna> SrVinii, faz o seguinte, copia todo que aparece na tela e cola nesse link no seu navegador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<leopolito> estou com um problema tecnico. tenho um laptop dell inspiron n4050,q tem uma porta de saida hdmi. Quando conecto minha tv nessa porta, o ubuntu fica extremamente lento. Video passa com soluço audio passa normal, mouse fica lento, tudo lento. Uso um precise parangolin com todos os updates.
<barna> clica em paste, copia o link q vai gerar no navegador e cola aki pra gente,
<SrVinii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10607649/
<leopolito> O ubuntu funciona maravilhosamente, o pc nunca foi tao rapido. Seria perfeito, caso não houvesse esse probleminha com o hdmi... Alguem pode me ajudar, por favor?
<barna> SrVinii, 2 repositorios estão quebrados, ou tá fora do ar ou trocou de endereço ou foi colocado de modo errado.
<SrVinii> e oque posso fazer para estar arrumando ?
<barna> SrVinii, http://32.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/Release & http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<barna> a priore apagar esses 2 reps
<SrVinii> como faz isso ?
<barna> leopolito, eu ja conectei em hdmi, mas só uma vez e funfou 100%
<Rudolf> leopolito: qual sua placa de video?
<barna> SrVinii, 1 seg
<Rudolf> leopolito: apenas 1 placa?
<Rudolf> leopolito: modules/drivers instalados corretamente?
<leopolito> Intel® HD Graphics 3000
<leopolito> apenas uma placa
<barna> SrVinii, software-properties-gtk > aba outros programas, desmarca esses reps
<SrVinii> onde fica esse software-properties ?
<SrVinii> eu uso gnome em português ..
<barna> SrVinii, coloca esse comando no terminal
<leopolito> Rudolf, não sei se os modules/drivers estão instalados corretamente. pelo que eu li, os drivers vem junto c o ubuntu (tanto que os drivers da minha impressora hp vieram). Além disso, quando eu peço drivers adicionais, o SO fala que não tem nada que precise de drivers adicionais.
<barna> software-properties-gtk
<leopolito> Rudolf, como eu vejo essa questão dos drivers?
<SrVinii> pronto, fui na aba outros programas ..
<leopolito> barna, quando tinha um windows nessa maquina, o hdmi funcionava. O pc ficava uma merda, devagar, travando, mas qnd colocava algo atraves do hdmi, não dava problema. Não sei se o probema eh da maquina, ou tem algo que pode-se fazer...
<SrVinii> barna, fui na aba outros programas, e agora .. ?
<barna> SrVinii, desmarca os reps que estão dando erro
<SrVinii> são quais ? kk
<barna> SrVinii, eu te mandei já
<barna> SrVinii, http://32.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/Release
<barna> http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<barna> http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<SrVinii> esses 3 ?
<barna> SrVinii, sim
<SrVinii> n tem nenhum com esse diretório
<SrVinii> tem uns aqui
<SrVinii> que são quase esses
<SrVinii> mas n tem o final ..
<SrVinii> e são vários .. '-'
<barna> procure por eles, não tenho bola de cristal, vc fez uma bela duma bagunça nos teus reps.
<barna> dever um nome minimamente parecido mas não extamente igual.
<SrVinii> fiz isso
<SrVinii> e agora ?
<barna> fecha e da sudo apt-get update de novo pra ver se não da mais erro
<SrVinii> qdo dei fechar
<SrVinii> pediu pra atualizar cache de uma coisa
<SrVinii> coloquei pra atualizar
<SrVinii> ae, agora n deu erro ..
<SrVinii> kk
<SrVinii> vlw mano <3
<Rudolf> barna: ae irmão, boa noite
<Rudolf> fuiz
<barna> SrVinii, :D
<barna> leopolito, o rudolf tava tentando te ajudar, por isso não respondi, o kra manja muito mais q eu.
<leopolito> aaaahn... infelzmente ele saiu...
<barna> leopolito, essa sua placa grafica é bem simples, mas deveria rodar de boa.
<barna> num imagino o q possa tar rolando, driver eu acho dificil, pq ela funciona suuuuuper bem em ubuntu
<leopolito> Será q não tem jeito?
<barna> leopolito, vc ja deu uma pesquisada no google?
<leopolito> já... algumas pessoas reclamam do video passando devagar, mas náo do pc inteiro ficar lento. To há alguns dias procurando isso, e ninguem tem problema parecido c o meu.
<barna> eu uso 2 monitores, mas por vga, meu pc é veio.
<barna> aki funciona 100%
<leopolito> o problema começou qnd instalei o ubuntu. no windows, funciona... mas nãoqueria teer de instalar um dualboot no pc só p poder assistir filmes na tv...
<barna> leopolito, abre o monitor de sistema, clica na aba processos, clica em todos os processos.
<barna> ai liga o hdmi
<barna> clica em % CPU deixando a seta pra cima, ele vai te mostral qual processo ta usando muito recurso que provavelmente é o culpado pelo seu problema
<barna> leopolito, vou ter q reiniciar o comp, ja volto
<Nureality> Saudações senhores...
<astroo-> ola
<barna> de volta
<barna> leopolito, algum progresso?
<leopolito> barna, trava de uma tal maneira que o system monitor congela...
<barna> leopolito, mas ai ta travando geral !
<leopolito> na hr q eu desconecto o hdmi ele dah update, o shell fica c uns 15% de uso
<leopolito> sim, tá travando geral, como eu falei lá encima. Trava tudo...
<barna> tinhe entendido q ficava lento śo
<leopolito> até dá p fazer alguams coisas... mas ele fica beeeeem travado.
<barna> expera um pouco q ve se consegue ver qual processo ta super usando o cpu
<leopolito> barna, preciso ir. amanhã eu vejo e entro aqui p dar uam resposta. brigado, viu!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<LOrdN1x> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Geese_Howard> dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<ivan_on_trac> Eu tinha um problema de mudança de idioma do teclado, porém resolvido trocando de ibus pra none. Porém isso causou problema no google chrome. onde o agudo e o til nao funciona mais
<mirqui> ivan , acho que seu teclado está parainglês
<mirqui> tenta botar para portugês-br
<M4NIEKY> Ol
<M4NIEKY> ola
<mirqui> oi :)
<M4NIEKY> fala mirqui
<M4NIEKY> primeira vez q to no mirc
<mirqui> ahaha então bem vindo , mas aqui é mais irc
<mirqui> que é a mesma coisa acho :)
<M4NIEKY> sim
<M4NIEKY> bacana
<M4NIEKY> que salas de bato papo vc me recomenda?
<mirqui> vc é brasileiro ?
<M4NIEKY> sim sou br
<M4NIEKY> vc e de onde?
<mirqui> sou brasileiro tbm
<mirqui> da um list channel e pesquisa canais brasileiros ou de lingua portuguesa
<M4NIEKY> quero um canal de carder
<M4NIEKY> me recomenda algum?
<mirqui> se vc fala inglês é só dar um list channel
<mirqui> vc é hacker ?
<M4NIEKY> nao
<mirqui> carder não é cartão de crédito ?
<M4NIEKY> e
<mirqui> cara , não entendo disso
<M4NIEKY> ah tah
<M4NIEKY> essa hora e vazia ne?
<mirqui> aqui é mais pessoal que trabalha com ti
<mirqui> se vc tem alguma dúvida , ai pergunta
<mirqui> mas carder acho que não tem nimguém que possa te ajudar
<M4NIEKY> entendi
<M4NIEKY> valeu mirqui
<M4NIEKY> abraços
<lupus_> oi
<lupus_> não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Lucas_> Pessoal, gostaria de saber, e me perdoem se isso estiver em algum lugar pois não encontrei, a configuração básica para que eu possa intalar o ubuntu em alguma máquina?
<Patrick_> boa tarde..
<mirqui> blza :)
<Patrick_> de boa e ai?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Patrick_> que bom man..
<Patrick_> seguinte, estou com problemas na instalação do Ubuntu :(
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<Patrick_> eu fiz baixei do site ubuntu-br, tall
<Patrick_> baixei aquele LiLi '-'
<mirqui> lili ?
<Patrick_> e fiz ele certinho, mas botei percistencia
<Patrick_> LinuxLive USB Creator
<Patrick_> pra Windows.. kk
<mirqui> haa
<Patrick_> na hr de instalar o Ubuntu ele dá alguns erros
<mirqui> e ai ?
<mirqui> faz assikm
<Patrick_> partman exit with code...
<mirqui> formata o pendrive pelo programa do pendrive
<Patrick_> uhum..
<mirqui> depois faz os 3 passos que tem no programa
<mirqui> e tenta de novo
<Patrick_> eu coloco persistencia?
<mirqui> deve dar serto
<mirqui> total
<Patrick_> qnd eu entrava no Ubuntu por "testar Ubuntu", ele dava que a memoria tava cheia
<mirqui> até o fim da barrinha , ele vai acertar
<Patrick_> algo assim..
<mirqui> são só os 3 gb do pen
<Patrick_> na vdd n eh pendrive
<Patrick_> é um HD externo particionado
<Patrick_> partição ativa de 10gb
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> mas primeiro o pendrive]
<mirqui> instala o programa do ubuntu no hd e ai vc faz isto
<Patrick_> uhum..
<mirqui> acho que vai dar certo :)
<Patrick_> colocar persistencia?
<mirqui> coloca total ou até o fim da barrinha
<Patrick_> ok
<mirqui> ele proprio vai acertar
<mirqui> próprio
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Patrick_> kk obrigado
<Patrick_> :D
<Patrick_> fuiz.. boa sorte pra mim
<Patrick_> e obrigado denovo
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem usa o copy ou outro armazenamento na nuvem?
<AsFelix> Elfon: Dropbox
<Elfon> AsFelix: tô pensando em fazer bkp dos meus documentos na nuvem
<mirqui> onedrive e meocloud
<Elfon> AsFelix: mas é seguro?
<Elfon> pq meu receio é se os arquivos forem apagados do servidor por algum erro e na sincronização eu perder tudo
<AsFelix> Elfon: sim, eu só uso ele: https://db.tt/PY11l9d7
<AsFelix> eu sincronizo meu Desktop da empresa com o de casa, assim tenho sempre 3 cópias da minha pasta
<Elfon> eles sincronizam com o servidor na nuvem?
<AsFelix> sim, tudo sincronizado automaticamente
<AsFelix> só criar a conta e instalar o aplicativo que te passei o link
<Elfon> AsFelix: sim
<Elfon> AsFelix: mas eu uso o Copy pq dá pra usar com o cryptkeeper
<Elfon> aí meus arquivos ficam encriptados na nuvem :)
<Elfon> minhaúnica ressalva é se der pau no servidor e na sincronização for tudo pro saco...huahuah
<AsFelix> uma dica: se vc tiver apenas um backup, significa que não tem nenhum
<kamysa> Boa Tarde pessoal....
<kamysa> olá nao estou conseguindo, acessar, esta dando erro o site do senac, alguem poderia tentar?
<kamysa> http://www.rj.senac.br/
<kamysa> Server Error in '/' Application.
<kamysa> Transaction (Process ID 81) was deadlocked on lock resources with another process and has been chosen as the deadlock victim. Rerun the transaction.
<kamysa> o erro que me foi apresentado, porem nao entendo nada
<mirqui> e ai , conseguiu acessar o site ?
<kamysa> ainda nao
<kamysa> alguem  conseguiu?
<mirqui> qual seu navegador ?
<mirqui> é erro interno do navegador
<mirqui> tenta outro
<kamysa> mozila
<mirqui> tenta o chrome
<mirqui> ou pode ser que seu navegador esteja corrompido
<mirqui> mas tenta o chrome
<kamysa> vou tentar, novamente,mas nao tinha conseguido tambem, achei que eles estivessem fora
<kamysa> os outros sites eu acesso normalmente
<mirqui> opa , então não sei
<mirqui> mas tenta o chrome , se der deu
<kamysa> nao deu. rsrs ja havia tentado. e estou tentando novamente
<kamysa> ja reiniciei o ubuntu e nada. rsrs
<kamysa> de qualquer maneira grato pela atenção
<mirqui> o erro não é de queda de internet
<mirqui> é de programação
<mirqui> então seu navegador deve estar corrompido
<mirqui> ou o site pode estar congestionado
<mirqui> mas não dariaeste tipo de erro
<AsFelix> só vi agora, mas aqui consegui acessar o site
<mirqui> asfelix não deu problema ?
<AsFelix> acessei sem problema nenhum
<mirqui> este tipo de linguagem é de programação
<AsFelix> mirqui: que linguagem?
<kamysa> o erro que deu? foi o que eu imaginei por isso postei aqui
<mirqui> ahaha não sei , mas erro simples do tipo site cheio , espere um pouco não era
<kamysa> ainda nao to conseguindo acessar
<AsFelix> vc diz, esse erro? Transaction (Process ID 81) was deadlocked on lock resources with another process and has been chosen as the deadlock victim. Rerun the transaction.
<k4mysa> e eu ja reiniciei o ubuntu e mesmo assim nao consigo acessar
<mirqui> é importante vc acessar o site ?
<nuub> boa tarde a todos
<nuub> pessoal eu acabei de instalar aqui o 14.10
<nuub> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o skype?
<mirqui> é ponto deb , é só dar dois cliques
<mirqui> que ele instala
<nuub> mirqui lá no site do skype tem que escolher as versões
<nuub> qual devo escolher
<mirqui> qual seu sistema operacional ?
<nuub> ubuntu 14.10
<mirqui> então escolha um ubuntu
<mirqui> ponto deb
<mirqui> .deb , é só clicar duas vezes para instalar
<nuub> ok
<nuub> vou tentar
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<nuub> obrigado
<nuub> mas uma coisinha mirqui
<nuub> tem uma versão aqui
<mirqui> fala
<nuub> instalada
<nuub> que nao abre
<nuub> e nao consigo tirar
<mirqui> haa
<nuub> pode ajudar?
<nuub> hahaha
<mirqui> vai na pesquisa
<mirqui> programas
<mirqui> e onde tem skype
<mirqui> clica 2 vezes
<mirqui> vc está clicando no pacote já instalado e não no execut´avel
<mirqui> ai não abre :)
<mirqui> de resto depois de abrir fixa no lançador
<mirqui> ai fica mais facil de acessar
<nuub> mirqui esse eu o instalei seguindo um tutorial
<nuub> de um tal de repositorio
<nuub> que nao sei bem o que é
<nuub> queria desinstala-lo
<mirqui> o que diz
<nuub> ele funciona
<nuub> mas nao consigo desinstala-lo
<mirqui> tenta pela central de programas
<nuub> ele não esta lá tambem
<nuub> vou olhar de novo
<nuub> aa pois é
<nuub> parceiros da canonical
<nuub> eles esta som
<nuub> sim *
<nuub> rsrs
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> não entendi
<mirqui> vc pode desnistalar por 3 vias
<mirqui> a central de programas
<mirqui> o synaptic
<nuub> eu estava colocando assim
<nuub> sudo apt remove skype
<nuub> mas tem que por assim
<mirqui> e por sudo apt-get unisntall nome do programa
<nuub> sudo apt remove skype-bin:i386
<mirqui> sobre o sudo não manjo muito
<nuub> o que voce usa ai?
<mirqui> ai vc tenta alguém mais experiente
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<nuub> tambem menos de 1 semana com ele
<mirqui> mas numca ví skype com arquivos bin
<nuub> kkk
<mirqui> sempre que usei foi com arquivos .deb
<nuub> bom , desinstalei, agora vou tentar instalar o .deb
<mirqui> sim , ai é bem mais fácil
<caipora_> olá pessoal, como posso instalar vim 7.4 com suporte para client server?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafa0108> ubunta e muito pesado ?
<rafa0108> ubuntu**
<host127> Hail!
<astroo-> ola
<host127> Alguem pode me explicar 2 coisas?
<host127> 1- o sistema de arquivos yaffs (usado hoje no root do llinux) nao permite chattr porque?
<host127> 2- o calculo de link simbolicos no sistema ext4 não esta compensando,  ou seja, não está reduzindo o valir de disco ocupado referente ao arquivo linkado
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<host127> Ok
<ferreira> Boa noite
<ferreira> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<ferreira> Consigo conectar a internet pelo cabo. Mas, por wifi nada.
<ferreira> Sei que é uma pergunta muito básica, porém gostaria de obter ajuda.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja tentaste o 14.10?
<ferreira> Não tentei pois me desencorajaram a instalar o 14.10
<ferreira> Não sou especialista em Linux
<ferreira> Mas, gostaria de usar apenas ele
<manokara> pode ser que o ultimo kernel tenha suporte para tua placa wifi
<manokara> testou se o wifi pegava no live cd?
<astroo-> tenta a verdao beta 15
<renebarbosa> lol pessoal
<renebarbosa> como eh que vao mandando o cara atualizar versão
<renebarbosa> usar versão beta
<renebarbosa> sem perguntar o principal antes
<renebarbosa> qual sua placa wireless?
<renebarbosa> qual o modelo?
<manokara> é mesmo :P
<ferreira> Broadcom Corporation BCM43227
<renebarbosa> ferreira, abre o aplicativo
<renebarbosa> "Drivers Adicionais"
<renebarbosa> no teu Ubuntu
<renebarbosa> deve ter algo aí pra tua placa de rede sem fio
<ferreira> Vou verificar
<astroo-> renebarbosa  para ele testar so a versao beta
<manokara> dando uma olhada no apt-cache ter um pacote para broadcam, problema é se esse driver suporta o modelo dele...
<renebarbosa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052124
<ferreira>  *-network                       description: Network controller        product: BCM43227 802.11b/g/n        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0        version: 00        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=bcma-pci-bridge latency=0        resources: irq:17 memory:f0500000-f0503fff   *-network    
<ferreira> Caramba estou impressionado com vocês
<ferreira> E peço mil desculpas
<ferreira> O nível de vocês é constrangedor para mim.
<astroo-> eu so sou o "mordomo" do canal
<manokara> tem muito lugar por ai que nego te xinga e manda pesquisar no google :P
<manokara> mas aqui a gente te mostra o caminho \o/
<ferreira> Sim estou impressionadíssimo.
<ferreira> E extremamente constrangido.
<manokara> fique tranquilo rapaz, todo mundo tem sua primeira vez
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-17
<Fheigo> boa noite
<manokara> boa
<astroo-> ola
<Fheigo> alguem estudando para concurso?
<SrVinii> Eae Rapaze
<astroo-> ola
<manokara> yo
<SrVinii> alguem ai
<SrVinii> ?
<SrVinii> preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> eu sempre
<SrVinii> dx
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<SrVinii> dx ja arrumei
<SrVinii> um icone tinha ficado preso
<SrVinii> no lançador ..
<SrVinii> k
<SrVinii> '-'
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nick____> ola
<nick____> gostaria de saberr se posso atualizar meu sistema de 32 bits para 64 bits
<nick____> oi
<Lekao-linux> Olá, bom dia
<Lekao-linux> Sou novo no ubuntu e me deparei com uma dificuldade
<Lekao-linux> não consigo instalar o driver de video da AMD RADEON 6870
<Lekao-linux> Como devo proceder?
<AsFelix> bom dia Lekao-linux
<AsFelix> veja isso:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Lekao-linux> Obrigado... irei verificar agora
<curioso> agh...foi difícil achar esta barra no rodapé da página
<curioso> tenho um programa comercial que só roda em ruindows
<curioso> tem algum emulador para isso?
<curioso> ou tenho que implantar o ubuntu em dualboot?
<AsFelix> curioso: dependendo do programa vc talvez consiga executá-lo usando o wine
<curioso> AsFelix obrigado... onde baixo o wine?
<AsFelix> apt-get install wine
<AsFelix> ou na central de programas
<curioso> ok... obrigado. estou baixando o ubuntu 1410 e vou fazer a experiencia com dualboot
<curioso> depois instalo o wine e vejo o que acontece
<curioso> de qq forma mt obrigado!!
<AsFelix> disponha
<Elfon> Pessoal, tô com o seguinte erro:
<Elfon> [root@Elfon-K46CA ~]# mount -a
<Elfon> mount error: could not resolve address for fernanda-pc: Unknown error
<Elfon> mount error: could not resolve address for fernanda-pc: Unknown error
<Elfon> mount: none já montado ou /proc ocupado
<Elfon> não consigo montar compartilhamento localmente
<Elfon> o fstab tá correto...sempre funcionava...agora não funfa....será que mudou a sintaxe?
<AsFelix> Elfon: dá um: cat /etc/fstab e cola o resultado no pastebin.com e mostra pra gente
<liberie> Elfon: simples
<liberie> o nome fernanda-pc não esta no seu dns
<liberie> ou voce coloca ele no DNS ou voce usa IP
<Elfon> liberie: como resolvo?
<liberie> "mount error: could not resolve address"
<liberie> a mensagem e BEEEEM clara
<liberie> sobre o erro ;)
<Elfon> liberie: sou usuário comum
<Elfon> liberie: pode ser o roteador?
<liberie> se voce tem um servidor de dns interno voce coloca o fernanda-pc para resolver la
<Elfon> caraca...nem sei o q é isso
<liberie> se voce não tem isso pega o IP do fernanda PC e coloca no fstab no lugar do nome fernanda-pc
<liberie> então se nem sabes chegar nesta parte foi alguem que fez para voce
<liberie> seria legal quem fez mudar para IP isso ai
<liberie> ou voce pode piorar as coisas
<Elfon> liberie: no rosa, mageia e mandriva tem um utilitário que altera graficamente o fstab...funcionava certinho
<Elfon> o IP é fixo pelo mac adress
<Elfon> acho que vou restaurar o bkp das configurações do modem
<liberie> Elfon o modem não tem nada haver com isso
<liberie> ou utilitario que faça isso
<liberie> como te falei acima o negocio e BEM simples
<liberie> apenas coloca o IP do fernanda-pc no fstab em vez do nome ja que teu dns nao sabe quem e fernanda-pc
<Elfon> ok
<liberie> voce mechendo no modem vai apenas bagunçar ainda mais a rede ai
<liberie> seria legal contactar quem realizou o primeiro setup
<liberie> ou olhar a documentação que esta pessoa deixou
<Elfon> liberie: funfo
<Elfon> :)
<Elfon> liberie: mas pq não funfa mais com nome?
<liberie> cara ja expliquei
<liberie> o seu servidor de DNS não sabe quem e fernanda-pc
<liberie> aadiciona no DNS se souber
<liberie> simples assim
<Elfon> liberie: o servidor DNS é o modem/roteador?
<Elfon> liberie: só mais uma coisa
<liberie> nao sei quem e seu servidor de DNS
<Elfon> liberie: http://imagebin.ca/v/1v8KEtB8ZntY
<Elfon> o fernanda-pc aparece como LOCALHOST em Lista de clientes dhcp
<Elfon> o que significa isso?
<Elfon> liberie: será que este pc que roda windows mudou a configuração?
<Mateus> ola
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<liberie> bom dia
<Mateus> tenho um notebook com sistema windows 7 e gostaria de atualizar para o windows 8.1 mas não tenho cd e nem pendrive somente a iso tem como eu usar algum tipo de simulador para atualizar e formatar ou somente atualizar
<Elfon_> Mateus: acho que o melhor é vc queimar a iso em um dvd e atualizar pelo dvd
<mirqui> a atualização não vem on line ?
<Mateus> não
<mirqui> tens dvd do caribe ?
<Mateus> que caribe?
<mirqui> piratex
<Ershialp> Bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Ershialp> Tudo sim
<Ershialp> me ajuda em uma coisa por favor
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<Ershialp> meu ubuntu não atualiza de jeito nenhum
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<Ershialp> E vc tudo bem(mal educado eu)
<Ershialp> posso baixar a ultima versão e instalar por cima?Eu uso junto com o win
<mirqui> tenta o atualizador de programas
<Ershialp> Tentei pelo atualizador tentei pelo comando de tudo quanto é dá erro
<mirqui> que vc digitou no terminal ?
<Ershialp> Então eu estou baixando a ultima versão posso intalar "por cima"?
<Ershialp> não lembro sou usuario iniciante e me irritou não conseguir atualizar de forma alguma
<mirqui> então vc tem que dar boot
<mirqui> e instalar como se fosse da primeira vez
<mirqui> ele vai perguntar se vc quer dual boot
<Ershialp> Ok não dá conflito instalar de novo dando boot?
<mirqui> ai vc confirma
<Ershialp> meu medo era sobrescreve arquivos e zuar tudo de uma vez
<mirqui> não tenho certeza
<mirqui> tenta o asfelix
<mirqui> ele é avançado
<AsFelix> o que eu fiz?
<Ershialp> Bom dia asfelix
<Ershialp> tudo bem?
<AsFelix> Ershialp: 'dia
<AsFelix> bem, obrigado
<AsFelix> e você?
<Ershialp> Me fala uma coisa sou iniciante,mas tenho certeza que tentei de todas as formas atualizar meu ubuntu e nunca vai
<Ershialp> estou baixando a ultima versão posso instalar "por cima" sem problemas ou pode dar conflito?
<Ershialp> uso dual boot
<Ershialp> estou bem sim :)
<Elfon> Ershialp: se não souber muito bem como fazer, faça bkp dos dados primeiro
<Ershialp> não tenho nada de vital no ubuntu
<AsFelix> depende
<AsFelix> primeiro: qual a versão que você tem instalada?
<AsFelix> segundo: você possui uma partição de dados separada da partição do sistema?
<Ershialp> Tem como eu saber estando no win
<Ershialp> se não vou dar boot e volto aqui
<Ershialp> uso duas sim
<AsFelix> não, não tem como saber através do windows
<Ershialp> vou dar boot já volto
<AsFelix> então, se fizer direito é até seguro você instalar por cima e preservar sua partição de dados
<Elfon> liberie: tá on?
<liberie> opa
<Elfon> liberie: aconteceu algo estranho...quando acesso o modem o "fernanda-pc" aparecia na listagem de clientes DHCP...agora aarece como LOCALHOST
<Elfon> liberie: o q significa?
<Elfon> ja volto
<Elfon> liberie: ?
<liberie> oi
<Elfon> faz ideia o q aconteceu?
<Elfon> http://imagebin.ca/v/1v8KEtB8ZntY
<liberie> cara simplesmente a maquina em questão nao esta colocando nome nenhum nema
<liberie> nela
<liberie> mas sim localhost
<liberie> e te falei que o MODEM nao tem nada haver definir IP por mac
<liberie> o negocio e DNS
<Elfon> liberie: então o problema é na máquina?
<liberie> ajusta o hostname na maquina SO QUE ISSO NAO VAI ADIANTAR
<liberie> o problema e no seu servidor DE DNS
<liberie> cara Desculpa mas ja te faei isso no minimo 6 vezes
<Elfon> é pq não sei o que é servidor DNS...tipow...onde ele é configurado
<liberie> se tu que e o admin da rede não sabe
<liberie> imagina nos aqui ;)
<liberie> ate gostaria de ajudar mas tens de se esforçar um pouco tambem
<liberie> apenas fazer cut&paste não da
<Elfon> é pq sou um usuário comum....
<Elfon> fiz uma configuração básica
<Elfon> tipow...ip fixo por mac adress no modem e pronto
<Elfon> nada demais
<Elfon> aí tu dizendo que o problem é no servidor dns... não entendi...só tenho 5 dispositivos conectados
<adriana_> oi
<adriana_> gostaria de saber como faço pra baixar java,adobe flesk.e nao sei como faço
<adriana_> oi
<doido> Olá! alguem pode me ajudar com a instalação do java?
<adriana_> como instal o java
<liberie> Elfon: solução tosca seria usar /etc/hosts
<liberie> mas independente de ser usuario comum
<liberie> se voce esta querendo fazer algo um pouco mais avançado deveria estudar um pouco mais
<liberie> não existe solução de one size fits all
<liberie> adriana_:
<doido> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o java no ubuntu 14.10?
<AsFelix> doido: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java e https://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<doido> AsFelix
<doido> obrigado
<doido> vou ver
<Elfon> Pessoal, tô com esse erro ao executar o cryptkeeper: Verifique se o fuse está instalado e se você é um menbro do grupo fuse.
<Elfon> o que pode ser?
<Elfon> o fuse tá instalado
<AsFelix> tá executando com sudo?
<Elfon> AsFelix: descobri...o fuse não sobe....
<curioso> baixei o ubuntu 1410 desktop... e agora? como faço para instalar?
<Elfon> Pesssoal, o fuse não sobe no boot
<Elfon> como resolve?
<Hisuy> #brasil
<Ernandes> bike
<Ernandes> alguem aqui vai para o trabalho de bike?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sfdebug_> pessoal, estou no meu ubuntu, mas, ele entra no unit mas só o desktop mesmo...
<sfdebug_> o password do meu antigo usuario não loga mais
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-18
<renebarbosa> ElDeablo, noob :)
<HoloIRCUser> Opa
<cabuloso> Boa noite pessoal. O que vocês jovens usam hoje para baixar músicas MP3?
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> cabuloso: vuze
<cabuloso> Rudolf: mas Vuze é para BitTorrent não? Ele tem busca de arquivos estilo eMule?
<Rudolf> cabuloso: sem busca, busco em sites
<cabuloso> Rudolf: Entendi, então tem que achar torrent de álbum mesmo né?
<Rudolf> isso
<cabuloso> Rudolf: Valeu. :)
<jorge_> qual aplicativo para baixar torrents é possivel usar no ubuntu?
<CFRyan> olá, boa noite!
<lekao-linux> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<lekao-linux> preciso de um auxilio na instalação dos drivers da AMD
<CFRyan> Tenho um notebook antigo, com windows XP e gostaria de instalar linux nele
<lekao-linux> distribuição do ubuntu 14.04
<CFRyan> será que roda o ubuntu?
<renebarbosa> CFRyan: eu aconselharia Lubuntu
<renebarbosa> Ou Xubuntu
<CFRyan> Processador Pentium M 2GHZ - 1 Giga RAM
<CFRyan> ta liso sem nada, só o win rodando
<renebarbosa> O Unity não é muito amigável com máquinas antigas
<renebarbosa> Provavelmente você terá gargalos no desempenho
<renebarbosa> Por causa do ambiente desktop
<CFRyan> ok, então a alternativa seria Xubuntu?
<renebarbosa> Então sugiro usar o Ubuntu com um desktop mais leve
<renebarbosa> Xubuntu ou mais leve ainda: Lubuntu
<renebarbosa> E tem o Ubuntu Mate agora também
<CFRyan> certo, mais como configuro o desktop de forma mais leve
<CFRyan> Ubuntu Mate?
<jorge_> boa noite. favor, digam um aplicativo para torrents
<CFRyan> utorrent
<CFRyan> é o melhor
<CFRyan> certo rene, onde acho o ubuntu mate para baixar?
<cabuloso> CFRyan: https://ubuntu-mate.org
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MarconM> dia galera
<Elfon> Pessoa, o  icedea funciona em alguns sites e em outros não, sabe o que pode ser?
<Elfon> é em relação ao teclado virtual
<Cris_> Bom dia turma
<renebarbosa> Hi
<renebarbosa> Boa tarde pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<negubill> boa tarde galera, queria colocar ubuntu na minha media center
<Rudolf> negubill: boa sorte
<negubill> sera que rola?
<Rudolf> negubill: se pá
<Rudolf> negubill: se vc não tentar, não vai saber
<negubill> poi seh
<negubill> e um mine pc zotac ad10 plus que fica na minha tv
<negubill> so pq eu nao tenho muita esperiencia com linux
<negubill> meu eu acho esse sistema operacional com a interface mais bonita q ja vi ate hoje
<negubill> por isso queria colocar no meu pczinho
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lellok> olá
<astroo-> ola
<lellok> uso windows a muito tempo
<lellok> hj descobrir que o ubuntu é um s.o. mais leve e sem travamento e virus
<astroo-> tem alguns virus
<lellok> as vezes fazo editação de fotos e imagens, sabe como posso instalar esses programas no linux,
<lellok> como, corel draw, photoshop, entre outros
<hggdh> lellok: nativamente, apenas aqueles que tem versão para Linux; algus funcionam via WINE (um "emulador" de Windows). Não uso quaisquer dos produtos acima, logo não posso opinar sobre eles.
<lellok> wine ja vem com o sistema ou tem q baixar
<hggdh> lellok: apenas para ser mais preciso: o Ubuntu não é um SO, é uma distribuição baseada no SO Linux.
<lellok> ok
<hggdh> lellok: não sei a quantas anda o WINE (nada uso de Windows). Mas -- até onde me recordo -- o Wine *não* fornece um Windows.
<hggdh> lellok: mais detalhes sobre o Wine aqui: https://www.winehq.org/
<hggdh> no Ubuntu, podes usar a Central de Programas para instalar o Wine
<lellok> ok, eu vou ver o que posso fazer
<Daniel_> Boa noite. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida
<Daniel_> Quero substituir meu Windows 8 pelo Ubuntu, mas não tenho pendrive e acabei de descobrir que meu drive de DVD não está mais funcionando. Gostaria de saber se há uma alternativa.
<astroo-> pede 1 pendrive emprestada e ve se o bios do pc aceita o boot
<Daniel_> Direto pelo windows não é possível?
<astroo-> da 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Daniel_> obrigado
<tiagoscd> hggdh: saudações! :)
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-19
<axofbio> ola, estou baixando aqui o cd do ubuntu pelo proprio site. baixando o arquivo iso. gostaria de sbaer como faço para colocar o ubunto no meu pc, formatando o pc e colocando a partir de um pedrive
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta tudo no site oficial do ubuntu
<axofbio> obg. vou dar uma olhada.
<astroo-> a tua duvida ate agora
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rod> Atualizei meu ubuntu 13 para o 14 por update e minha parte grafica ficou zoado
<Rod> oq posso fazer sobre isso
<Rod> ?
<Rudolf> Rod: reinstalar
<Rod> com cd?
<Rudolf> Rod: do jeito que quiser
<Rod> é que eu fiz por update nao tenho o cd fisico
<Rudolf> Rod: lhe for mais fácil
<Rudolf> Rod: download
<Rod> ok
<Rod> vou baixar o cd neste pc
<Rod> mastem como reinstalar sem formatar?
<Rudolf> Rod: depende de como vc instalou
<Rudolf> Rod: do que vc define formatar
<Rod> entendi
<Rod> mas eu sou novatao no ubuntu
<Rod> no procedimento
<Rod> basta eu colocar o cd colocar para instalar e na opção de formatar nao selecionar?
<Rudolf> Rod: cara, se vc não formatar neste momento, ele vai fazer UMA ZONA no seu sistema
<Rudolf> Rod: o que vc não quer apagar?
<Rod> fotos e arquivos
<Rudolf> Rod: vc não quer apagar seu /home/usuario, é isso?
<Rod> bem possivel q estejam a maioria na pasta home
<Rod> isso
<Rudolf> aí entra o que te falei
<Rudolf> depende de como vc instalou
<Rudolf> está em partição separada?
<Rod> ?
<Rod> nao
<Rudolf> então não tem escapatória
<Rudolf> faça backup
<Rudolf> e vai ter que formatar
<Rod> entendi
<Rod> sussa vou fazer isso mesmo na hora do meu almoço
<Rudolf> Rod: boa sorte
<Rudolf> Rod: aproveita e faz o /home em uma partição separada
<Rudolf> Rod: te salva muito tempo em reinstalaçoes futuras
<Rod> entendi vamos ver se eu consigo
<Rod> muito obrigado pela força
<Rod> falowww
<Rudolf> disponha
<negubill> bom dia
<negubill> alguem poderia me tirar um duvida
<negubill> sobre ubuntu
<negubill> instalei no meu htpc, que e ligado na minha tv de 47 polegadas, mais a resolução ficou um pouco fora, a barra lateral quase nao aparece e a parte de cima também, alguém sabe como ajustar?
<negubill> instalei no meu htpc, que e ligado na minha tv de 47 polegadas, mais a resolução ficou um pouco fora, a barra lateral quase nao aparece e a parte de cima também, alguém sabe como ajustar?
<ivan_on_trac> Existe alguma versão derivada do Ubuntu que por padrão venha sem interface gráfica(unity, gnome). Ou seja, apenas GUI TEXT
<liberie> ivan_on_trac: qualquer versao
<liberie> e so escolher os pacotes na hora de instalar
<renebarbosa> Tá uma comédia
<renebarbosa> Um monte de caras que se diziam xiitas
<renebarbosa> Postavam M$
<renebarbosa> E Rwindows
<renebarbosa> Tudo feliz com o Windows 10 saindo de graça
<liberie> renebarbosa: acho que voce esta no canal errado
<liberie> aqui e para discussão em Ubuntu
<renebarbosa> Não não estou
<ivan_on_trac> liberie: então, eu quero apenas modo texto, não quero gráfico, idem ocorre com a versao server. Só que uma versão com poucos pacotes, pois quero usar em estações tipo thinclient. Hard com poucos recursos e disco pequeno
<renebarbosa> Inclusive alguns usuários daqui
<renebarbosa> Se enquadram no que eu disse
<renebarbosa> Enfim
<renebarbosa> Melhor assim
<renebarbosa> Menos fanboys
<negubill> instalei no meu htpc, que e ligado na minha tv de 47 polegadas, mais a resolução ficou um pouco fora, a barra lateral quase nao aparece e a parte de cima também, alguém sabe como ajustar?
<leonan> Boa tarde galera
<Luis_> boa tarde :-/
<leonan> dae Luis
<Maatra> boa tarde a todos
<Guest38402> Boa tarde... como programo o computador para desligar todos os dias em um horário determinado
<renebarbosa> Pesquise por crontab
<renebarbosa> Ou o comando at
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Luis_> boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Luis_> blz <mirqui> tdo e vc ?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Luis_> q bom
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<Luis_> ñ entendi
<mirqui> oi luiz , que vc não entendeu ?
<Luis_> isso q serve :) mirqui
<mirqui> haa , isso que serve se está tudo joinha ahahah
<Luis_> entendi, entra sempre aqui ?
<mirqui> sim , bastante
<mirqui> tem alguma dúvida ?
<Luis_> só não quero atrapalhar
<Luis_> todos aqui
<mirqui> ahaha tbm venho aqui pelo papo :)
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> sempre que pinta uma dúvida , ou posso ajudar em algo estou aqui
<mirqui> e pelo papo :)
<Luis_> blz
<Luis_> mais ia perguntar isso
<Luis_> aqui não é um bate-papo
<Luis_> :/
<mirqui> não , ai vou no private
<Luis_> entendi
<mirqui> mas para tirar dúvidas é o chat aberto
<Luis_> usa o ubuntu msm ?
<mirqui> sim , faz uns 2 anos
<mirqui> gostei bastante , mas usei várias distros
<Luis_> entendi
<mirqui> sei pouca coisa
<Luis_> 2 anos
<mirqui> o mais simples eu ajudo
<Luis_> sabe bastante rsrs
<mirqui> o mais avançado ai os ser mais avançados socorrem
<mirqui> não necessariamente
<mirqui> sou usuário final
<mirqui> não trabalho com programação ou afins
<Luis_> ia perguntar isso
<mirqui> sei pouca coisa de linux
<Luis_> mais vc usa instalado direto no hd ou uma virtualização
<mirqui> direto no hd
<mirqui> usei dirante um tempo dualboot , depois tirei o windows
<mirqui> durante
<Luis_> deve ter feras aqui
<mirqui> sim , o rudolf , o asfelix , o hggdh são avançados
<Elfon> alo
<mirqui> fala :)
<Elfon> mirqui: belê
<AsFelix> péra, quem disse que eu sou avançado?
<AsFelix> kkkkk
<mirqui> ahaha velho , tú sabe mais que eu ,
<mirqui> então quem sabe mais que eu , é mais avançado no linux do que eu aahaha
<Guest38402> Boa tarde... como programo o computador para desligar todos os dias em um horário determinado, sou diretor de escola regular e a escola utiliza distribuição ubuntu e existem computadores que estão ficando ligados
<AsFelix> mas eu posso dizer que sou iniciante também ué
<AsFelix> Guest38402: procure por "crontab"
<Guest38402> ok obrigado
<mirqui> asfelix vc trabalha em que ?
<AsFelix> em um provedor de internet
<mirqui> ahaha então , sabe mais que eu :)
<AsFelix> kkkk, o Google é meu buscador e nada me escapará
<mirqui> eu sou tec. em contabilidade ,
<mirqui> então vc obviamente sabe mais;)
<AsFelix> eu fiz o primeiro ano do curso de técnico de contabilidade, daí acabei desistindo
<AsFelix> e mesmo assim, eu disse que trabalho em um provedor de internet, mas vai que sou o faxineiro?
<mirqui> o luiz estava escondendo o leite :)
<AsFelix> hsiashsaish
<mirqui> o jeito que ele se referiu ao meu nick , diz que ele entende de programação
<AsFelix> pq?
<mirqui> sinal maior menor
<mirqui> <mirqui>
<AsFelix> talvez não
<mirqui> pq ?
<AsFelix> pq não necessáriamente ele poderia estar se referindo a programação
<AsFelix> talvez em substituição às aspas
<mirqui> não , o hábito faz o monge
<mirqui> eu me refiro a vc como asfeliz
<mirqui> letras pequenas
<AsFelix> só uma dúvida, é só para mim que os caracteres estão desconfigurados?
<mirqui> e sem nenhuma formatação
<AsFelix> nenhum acento que vc usa aparece para mim, no lugar ficam pontos de interrogação
<AsFelix> estou usando o pidgin, e só no irc fica dessa forma
<AsFelix> todos os outros protocolos funcionam normalmente
<mirqui> opa , deve ter algo errado
<mirqui> vou ver
<AsFelix> os acentos para vc funcionam?
<AsFelix> os que eu digito aparecem normalmente?
<mirqui> está monospace 9 a fonte
<AsFelix> não, nada há ver a fonte
<mirqui> ^'
<AsFelix> é questão de codificação
<mirqui> xiii disso não entendo , espera
<AsFelix> péra
<AsFelix> já volto
<AsFelix> vou testar para ver se arrumei
<mirqui> e agora
<AsFelix> digita esta frase por favor mirqui: "isto é um teste de digitação!"
<mirqui> não , também
<AsFelix> opa
<AsFelix> problema corrigido
<AsFelix> agora visualizo acentos
<AsFelix> resovi fazendo isso: https://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/como-arrumar-o-problema-na-codificacao-de-caracteres-do-pidgin-no-irc/
<mirqui> uso o xchat
<AsFelix> sim, por isso o problema
<AsFelix> o xchat não usa UTF-8
<mirqui> usava essa fonte no nicotine
<mirqui> mas dava erro tbm , ai usava latin-latin
<mirqui> dava certo
<AsFelix> mirqui: não é problema de fonte, mas sim de codificação
<AsFelix> mirqui: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<mirqui> sei que fazia isto e acertava a codificação]
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui>  ví , mas latin-latin resolve
<mirqui> se tem a ver não sei
<AsFelix> isso de latin-latin é algum tipo de codificação do xchat?
<mirqui> do nocotine , por padrão vinha utf-8 mas dava este erro que vc disse
<mirqui> interrogração e losangos no meio das frases
<AsFelix> ahn...
<mirqui> vou tomar café , outra hora falamos :)
<Luis_> sei que é uma comunidade sobre ubuntu mais sou novo aqui estou em duvida entre o ubuntu e o mint
<Luis_> alguém poderia me dar uma dica se não for atrapalhar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Luis_> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-20
<evertonsm> tem alguem por ai ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<evertonsm> aUHAUHUhahuA
<evertonsm> blz brother ?
<evertonsm> tu manja de raid ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> nada
<evertonsm> ahhh demoro
<evertonsm> quando as pessoas entram geralmente elas perguntam algo ?
<astroo-> quase sempre quando e o caso de perguntas
<evertonsm> tu manja de servers ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<evertonsm> Estou com uma duvida aqui abri um topico se puderem responder aqui mesmo eu agradeço http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,116569.0.html
<renebarbosa> evertonsm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/209702/why-is-my-raid-dev-md1-showing-up-as-dev-md126-is-mdadm-conf-being-ignored
<renebarbosa> creio que o problema seja similar
<evertonsm> opa vamos ver
<evertonsm> valeu rene
<evertonsm> ou valeu a ajuda, funcionou perfeitamente mas, nem precisei alterar o que ele pediu pra alterar nada, a questão era o update no initramfs ai era só alterar o proprio mdadm.conf que ja rolou :D
<evertonsm> valeu mesmo :)
<renebarbosa> =D
<renebarbosa> feliz em saber que resolveu
<renebarbosa> agora fiquei na curiosidade
<renebarbosa> eh um servidor né?
<CGOMES_ON> Neste Notebook tenho o Linux Ubuntu 14.04, como atualizo para o 14.10 sem re-instalar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<CGOMES_ON> Ok. Agradecido pela atenção.
<slipttees> bom dia pessoal
<slipttees> alguém pode me ajudar com o chroot
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/J49rxhLd
<AsFelix> Bom dia slipttees
<AsFelix> esse erro ocorre quando vc está fazendo o que exatamente?
<slipttees> Chroot
<slipttees> instalando aplicativo
<AsFelix> Qual versão do Ubuntu?
<slipttees> 12.04.4
<liberie> remove o symlink e tenta novamente
<slipttees> tentando...
<slipttees> AsFelix, apareceu erro outro link simbolico
<slipttees> AsFelix, tamanho da ligação simbólica '/usr/lib/libperl.so.5.14' foi alterado de 42 para 17
<slipttees> Não vai de forma alguma
<AsFelix> vc excluiu o symlink como o liberie sugeriu?
<slipttees> sim
<slipttees> apareceu varios para excluir
<slipttees> até esse lib
<slipttees> estou no Chroot
<slipttees> parece que agora vai
<slipttees> Deu certo :D
<slipttees> Valeu ai AsFelix liberie
<slipttees> :*
<slipttees> mas agora coisou de vez
<slipttees> dpkg: erro processando /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.11_i386.deb (--unpack):
<slipttees>  tamanho da ligação simbólica '/lib/ld-linux.so.2' foi alterado de 58 para 25
<slipttees> /bin/df: nenhum sistema de arquivo foi processado
<liberie> cara esse teu filesystem não esta zuado não ?
<slipttees> estou em ambiente Chroot
<liberie> deveria ter avisado
<liberie> isso
<liberie> para chroot
<liberie> montou dev sys e proc
<slipttees> já estão montados
<slipttees> por isso estou estranhando :/
<slipttees> ??/dev/df
<slipttees> ??/bin/df
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem aí usa bkp na nuvem para arquivos pessoais?
<mirqui> só para experimentar
<mirqui> o meocloud ée bom
<mirqui> depois uso o onedrive
<AsFelix> Elfon: Dropbox
<Elfon> AsFelix: vc tem mais quantos bkps?
<AsFelix> Elfon: o Dropbox sincroniza na nuvem duas máquinas minhas, então digamos que tenho 3
<AsFelix> porque o conteudo das duas máquinas é igual, e caso dê problemas tenho a terceira cópia no dropbox
<Elfon> AsFelix: então vc tem as duas máquinas e mais um bkp?
<AsFelix> isso, o backup é o dropbox
<AsFelix> que sincroniza as duas máquinas o tempo todo
<Elfon> AsFelix: o único problema que vejo é se der pau no servidor...aí quando sincronizar se perde tudo...acho q não dispensa o bkp tradicional
<AsFelix> Elfon: muito remota a possibilidade, mas sim, pensando por este ponto vc tem razão
<Elfon> AsFelix: tô dizendo pq nunca usei a nuvem pra arquivos pessoais...mas tô pensando no assunto :)
<BrunoBarros> Galeraa, me ajuuude!!!
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: fala ae
<BrunoBarros> Quando vou formatar o meu pc, com o ubuntu.. da um errinho e eu tenho que dar tab, e escrever live, em seguida dou enter
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: vc tem q descrever qual o erro
<Elfon> qual a mensagem?
<BrunoBarros> mas ok.. aparece o logo do ubuntu...e fica nessa mesmo... Não sei o que faço, tou maaluuco pra usar o ubuntu
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: vc pode tentar iniciar e apertar esc e ir acompanhando pra verificar a mensagem de erro
<Elfon> qual pc? desktop ou note?
<BrunoBarros> note
<BrunoBarros> "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image" esse é o erro...
<Elfon> o ubuntu que baixou e o pc são compatíveis? tipow... são 32 ou 64 bits?
<BrunoBarros> boa pergunta, deixa eu verificar
<BrunoBarros> aaah, lembrando que eu tou usando um pen drive, não sei se isso é importante falar kkk
<BrunoBarros> Como faço pra ver qual a versão do meu ubuntu?
<Elfon> verifica o nome da iso que vc baixou....nele diz se é 32 ou 64
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: vc utilizou algum programa pra gravar a iso no pen drive?
<BrunoBarros> Usei, mas não lembro qual... faz tempo que gravei
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: sugiro que grave novamente...pode ter corrompido os arquivos
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: veja se ajuda: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalacao-do-Ubuntu-1410-Erro-gfxbootc32-not-a-COM32R-image-Resolvido
<BrunoBarros> ok, achei a ISO aqui, o nome ta desse jeito " ubuntu -14.10-desktop-i386 "
<Elfon> ela não é 64...era pra funcionar
<BrunoBarros> Tipo, eu vi esse post pra saber o que devia fazer.. Tudo bem, deu certo.. Mas o problema é que ele trava no logo do ubuntu
<BrunoBarros> Elfon.. essa versão é 32 bit? Então deve ser isso o erro.. Meu pc tem 4 gb de memoria, o certo é a instalação de um 64 bits, perfeito?
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: na verdade isso não influencia...não pode o contrário...mas recomendo que vc baixe uma versão de 64 e faça todo o processo pra evitar erros
<BrunoBarros> valeu mesmo cara, obrigado pela paciencia
<Elfon> já vi muitas coisas....vários erros...mídia corrompida, memória e tantos outros...não custa nada fazer o  processo, pois como disse, vc gravou faz tempo :)
<BrunoBarros> valeeu
<BrunoBarros> fuuui
<BrunoBarros> opa
<BrunoBarros> antes de sair
<BrunoBarros> ta certa a versão que eu tou baixando?
<BrunoBarros> " ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso "
<Elfon> sim
<Elfon> baixa via torrent
<BrunoBarros> e o que significa esse amd64 ?
<Elfon> arquitetura
<BrunoBarros> hmm, pensei que fosse o processador. Pensei que ia dar pau porque uso um intel kkk
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: uso uma iso 64 (de outra distro) num processador intel...hahaha
<BrunoBarros> então posso baixar sem medo essa né?? kk
<Elfon> pode
<BrunoBarros> Ah sim, outra dúvida que tenho.. sabe me informar alguma referencia boa pra aprender linux? Mexer no terminal essas coisas
<BrunoBarros> tou instalando pra aprender mesmo, mas se tiver um livro pra me indicar, alguma leitura.. seria ótimo
<BrunoBarros> vou ficar com dois sistemas operacionais aqui.. o windows e o linux, vou colocar um linux só pra programação, e o windows pra diversão
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: tem muita coisa no vivaolinux
<Elfon> no guiadohardware.net , mesmo este último não tendo muitas atualizações...o material é interessante
<BrunoBarros> mas sou muito leigo.. tenho medo de ficar perdido em tanta informação nova
<Elfon> e claro,  fórum ubuntu-br
<BrunoBarros> belezaa
<BrunoBarros> Valeu mesmo elfon, tou indo.. abração
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> BrunoBarros: diz depois se funfo
<BrunoBarros> blzz
<virusib> bom dia pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jorge> como ver pastas ocultas. quero desinstalar o jdownloader apagando uma pasta oculta dele e não sei acessar.
<evertonsm> Boa Tarde
<tiagoscd> evertonsm: boa :)
<beto> olá, boa tarde.
<beto> o arquivo não está baixando
<beto> o site está bloqueado para downloads ?
<liberie> beto não
<beto> quais procedimentos devo fazer para conseguir baixa-lo
<liberie> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<liberie> e clicar download
<Elfon> beto: sugiro baixar por torrent
<beto> vlw Elfon
<beto> eu tenho o torrent instalado mais não sei usar Elfon
<beto> onde pesquiso o arquivo ?
<Elfon> beto: vc usa um programa pra abrir o arquivo torrent....ele vai baixar a iso
<evertonsm> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Elfon> beto: vc tá rodando ubuntu?
<Elfon> windows?
<evertonsm> clica no link ele vai baixar um arquivo provavelmente que é o .torrent abre este arquivo se ele ja estiver atrelado ao teu torrent
<beto> windows
<evertonsm> ele ja vai abrir automaticamente
<beto> estou estudando vm
<Elfon> beto: faz o que o evertonsm disse....se não abrir vc instala o uTorrent
<evertonsm> isso
<beto> Elfon, Evertonsm: vlw
<evertonsm> deu certo ?
<beto> Evertonsm: sim, está baixando automático pelo uTorrent
<evertonsm> Legal qualquer coisa estamos por ai
<beto> Evertonsm: é o Brasil 64bits ?
<evertonsm> sim
<evertonsm> caso quiser o 32 bits me da um toque que eu te mando o link
<Elfon> evertonsm: vc ainda usa windows?
<beto> Evertonsm, Elfon: eu uso o windows 64. Obrigado
<Elfon> hmm
<Elfon> beto: faz uns 2 anos que chutei o windows de vez...hahhaa
<beto> mais uma pergunta
<Elfon> antes eu usava em dualboot...principalmente pelos jogos
<Elfon> agora nem isso...hahaha
<Elfon> diz ae
<beto> Qual vmware instalo.
<beto> tem vários né ?
<Elfon> beto: sugiro o virtualbox
<Elfon> acho mais prático
<Elfon> beto: vc tá dizendo é máquina virtual, certo?
<beto> sim
<evertonsm> Eu ainda uso o windows, mas, sou usuario recente de linux e tipo estou curtindo muito, eu não sou adepto de pirataria e windows com este dolar esta caro, então estou me adaptando pro linux ainda
<Elfon> hahaha
<evertonsm> faz o que o Elfon esta dizendo mesmo, também considero melhor
<Elfon> beto: foi malz....achei q tava falando pro evertonsm sobre vmachine
<Elfon> aliás...me confundi agora
<Elfon> aliás...me confundi agora
<Elfon> :S
<evertonsm> uahuauha
<evertonsm> não é o que tu pensou primeiro mesmo
<evertonsm> ele perguntou qual vmware instala tipo ele queria saber uma versão mas, é melhor mesmo utilizar o virtualbox
<Elfon> ok
<evertonsm> gratuita hoje do vmware é uma ferramenta bem fraca o virtualbox oferece mais recursos
<Elfon> eu tenho vários sistemas no virtualbox...acho muito prático
<evertonsm> sim, muito fera...
<Elfon> tenho o windows xp em caso de emergência com algo da MicroU$$oft
<evertonsm> da pra brincar pra caramba :D uahauh
<evertonsm> caraca man windows xp uaHUahuhAUHa
<evertonsm> existe ainda uhaUHauhAUHA
<Elfon> evertonsm: esses dias eu instalei o Windows 3.11 hahahaha
<evertonsm> xp é da epoca do kurumin uAHUahuhA
<evertonsm> POOOOOOOO uahuahuAHUAHAUHuh
<Elfon> evertonsm: nesse tem q instalar o Dos e depois o windows...nostalgia...kkkkk
<evertonsm> aUHAuhUHauhAUAUah
<Elfon> mas já apaguei faz tempo
<evertonsm> do vista pra frente nem precisa mais
<Elfon> aliás...o xp já é assim tb
<evertonsm> aéeee uaHUah
<Elfon> o xp foi o melhor sistema da MS que já lidei
<evertonsm> antes é antes do milenium
<evertonsm> que usava o dos
<evertonsm> esse ai rolou por bastante tempo
<Elfon> o vista foi um baita beta de goela abaixo
<Elfon> não foi à toa que rolou uma comparação do vista com o lançamento do kde4
<Elfon> lebro que o povo dizia: o kde4 é pura emoção...depois do login nunca se sabe o que vai acontecer...
<Elfon> claro...depois vieram as correções e hoje tá muitoooo estável
<AsFelix> putz, sério que li que alguem disse que o vmware é uma ferramenta bem fraca?
<Elfon> AsFelix: acho muito útil pra testar diversos SO e funcionamento em rede...a maior limitação que vejo está no hardware, pois pra testar o reconhecimento de hardware tem qe ser na máquina mesmo
<MarconM> hggdh|>
<MarconM> ta por ae
<evertonsm> gratuita hoje do vmware é uma ferramenta bem fraca o virtualbox oferece mais recursos
<evertonsm> a versão gratuita do vmware é sim bem fraca é o vmware player
<evertonsm> uahuahuahuah
<evertonsm> sempre tem né uHUHauhAUHauh
<evertonsm> a versão completa paga, workstation e outras versões do vmware não tem nada de fraco
<MarconM> eu uso vmware
<MarconM> sempre
<MarconM> workstation
<MarconM> =)
<evertonsm> então a paga workstation é bem completa
<evertonsm> a questão era a versão gratuita
<MarconM> lado bom do virtualbox q da para configurar par acessar pelo navegador
<MarconM> firefox
<evertonsm> não mas a sua ferramenta workstation
<evertonsm> é mais robusta
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu uso sempre
<MarconM> agora mesmo estou testando
<MarconM> tentando acessar o linux sem montiro
<MarconM> para instlar
<MarconM> confgurando para acessar pela porta serial
<evertonsm> na verdade vmware acredito que sempre esta um passo a frente dos outros virtualizadores existem varios no mercado mas, acho que ainda esta na frente de todos
<evertonsm> mas, é um assunto bem completo por que são muitos recursos
<MarconM> é
<MarconM> tanto ele quando xen quanto vbox
<MarconM> me serve
<MarconM> muito bem
<MarconM> uso mais ele por que eu etnhi mais costume
<AsFelix> vmware também dá para acessar via navegador
<evertonsm> hiperV
<AsFelix> sem contar o vshpere
<evertonsm> mas, gratuito pra quem utiliza o windows a opção é o virtualbox mesmo
<Rudolf> só no ubuntu-br mesmo
<jdownloader> como instalar o jdownloader no ubuntu?
<jorge> alguem já conseguiu instalar o jdownloader no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> tentaram rodar o instalador?
<jorge> ele nao passa pelo instalador
<jorge> eu fiz esses procedimentos da internet de copiar e colar o texto
<jorge> mas nao da certo
<jorge> ele desaparece e agora nao aparece de jeito nenhum nen deixa instalar
<Rudolf> cuma?
<Rudolf> você fez o download do arquivo do site, correto?
<Rudolf> http://212.117.163.148/jd.sh
<Rudolf> chmod +x jd.sh
<Rudolf> start jd.sh
<Rudolf> fez isso?
<jorge> fiz desse jeito
<jorge> olha o site que faço
<jorge> só um minuto
<Rudolf> minutando
<jorge> http://ubuntu.blog.br/como-instalar-jdownloader-no-ubuntu-14-0414-10/
<Rudolf> jorge: qual parte vc fez
<Rudolf> jorge: adicionar o ppa
<Rudolf> jorge: ou usar o do site?
<jorge> o último
<jorge> que era só dois passos
<Rudolf> o que aconteceu ao fazer ./jd.sh?
<jorge> teve uma hora que ele funcionou direito
<jorge> estava baixando uma vez como teste
<jorge> ai quando desligo e ligo, ja nao aparece mais o jdownloader nem funciona
<jorge> nesse exato momento estou refazendo tudo
<jorge> usando o do site
<Rudolf> jorge: pelo shell, procure a pasta .jd no seu home
<Rudolf> jorge: ao achar entre (ch .jd)
<Rudolf> jorge: e execute
<Rudolf> jorge: java -jar JDownloader.jar
<Rudolf> alias, cd .jd
<jorge> rudolf , nesse exato momento ele está baixando e atualizando do site. e nao estava fazendo isso. então vou esperar para fazer esses comandos como esta dizendo. voce vai ficar ai um tempo ainda?
<Rudolf> até as 16:30
<Rudolf> acho
<jorge> ok. vou tentar isso aí daqui a pouco. obrigado
<jorge> não da agora porque esta terminando de baixar mais uma vez
<jorge> rudolf?
<jorge> tem uma mensagem: " voce está usando uma versão antiga do java. Use uma versão original do sun java".
<jorge> a ultima pergunta. como atualizara para ter o sun java?
<roberto> oi
<roberto> boa tarde!
<Guest3174> gostaria de saber como faço para instalar o ubuntun em dual boot com windowns 8,1
<beto> boa noite pessoas. alguem poderia me ajudar com o serial ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<evertonsm> eae :D
<astroo-> evertonsm  ola
<beto> alguem pode me ajudar no serial ?
<evertonsm> beto serial ? que serial ? entrada serial ? ou serial tipo registro pirata de programa pago ? se for registro de programa pago da uma lida aqui nas regras do IRC, pirataria não é permitida no canal...
<beto> evertonsm: fiz o down aq e está solicitando a chave.
<evertonsm> down do que ?
<beto> do ubuntu
<yangm> ubuntu não pede chave
<beto> na instalação pediu
<beto> não sei como resolver
<yangm> explica melhor iss
<yangm> se puder mandar uma foto
<yangm> baixou a iso do site oficial do ubuntu, certo?
<beto> certo
<beto> nesse do Brasil
<beto> Yangm: onde envio a foto
<evertonsm> também não estou entendendo o que esta pedindo chave
<beto> vou tentar explicar melhor
<yangm> sobe em um site de imagens, como imgur.com e manda o link aqui
<beto> instalei o vmware workstation 8 e ubuntu 64bits
<evertonsm> hehe, então é a serial do wokstation
<yangm> ^ exato
<yangm> hehe
<beto> i é ? eu não entendo isso. tendo conhecimento agora. hehe
<evertonsm> ele não é um software livre, o serial tu pode adquirir neste link: http://store.vmware.com/store/vmwbr/pt_BR/DisplayProductDetailsPage/ThemeID.38316100/productID.310139000&src=eBIZ_StoreHome_Hero3_Workstation_Buy_BR
<evertonsm> xD
<yangm> instala virtual box
<yangm> grátis e livre
<beto> não tenho. kk
<Rudolf> e lento
<yangm> comigo não é
<yangm> uso ele pra testar sites no Internet Exbosta
<evertonsm> lembra beto que nós haviamos dito pra ti, pra usar o virtual box
<Rudolf> yangm: teste de site não é parâmetro
<beto> sim everton. lembro
<Rudolf> beto: eu recomendo vmware, sempre
<Rudolf> beto: free, cracked, pago
<yangm> Rudolf, queria fazer o que em uma máquina virtual? Jogar GTA?
<Rudolf> beto: aí é contoigo
<evertonsm> Rudolf o que é exatamente lento ?
<Rudolf> yangm: banco de dados
<Rudolf> yangm: servidor de zimbra
<Rudolf> yangm: servidor zabbix
<evertonsm> auuahuahuahuauha
<Rudolf> evertonsm: disco lento, proc lento
<Rudolf> evertonsm: I/O de rede lento
<beto> rudolf: vlw brother
<yangm> a única coisa lenta no virtualbox é I/O
<yangm> de resto...
<Rudolf> yangm: uma das mais importantes coisas
<Rudolf> heuhiuehiueh
<yangm> uso SSD aqui
<yangm> então o lento do virtualbox acaba virando velocidade de HD
<evertonsm> então Rudolf, mas tu nao vai utilizar o virtual box em um ambiente de real utilização para trabalho
<Rudolf> evertonsm: nem sonhando
<Rudolf> evertonsm: menos ainda para rodar aplicações desktop
<Rudolf> evertonsm: matlab, maple, JMP, Mathematica
<yangm> O cara vai rodar ubuntu pra testar, não desenvolver uma bomba nuclear
<Rudolf> evertonsm: cálculos de simulação
<Rudolf> yangm: ah tá
<Rudolf> yangm: se for para brincar de computador, aí blza
<evertonsm> Virtual box é para voce utilizar como em um ambiente para casa sem ter que piratear nada
<evertonsm> que é a necessidade do beto
<evertonsm> como o yangm disse
<evertonsm> ele vai simplesmente instalar um ubuntu cliente
<evertonsm> pra aprender
<evertonsm> em empresa se voce trabalhar com servidores linux de fato é melhor mesmo trabalhar com xen servers e vmware agora se esta num ambiente microsoft legalizado e a versão comprada te oferece o hiperV tu usa ele software bem completo
<evertonsm> ou serviço né huahua
<Rudolf> hyperv é lixo
<Rudolf> pessoal usa pq ganha junto com as licensas
<Rudolf> heuheiuehe
<Rudolf> bom, tanto fez
<evertonsm> agora o vmware free é o player que é uma ferramente totalmente limitada onde o virtual box oferece mais recursos
<Rudolf> quem vai se lascar com o virtualbox é o beto mesmo
<evertonsm> hiperv nao é lixo cara... por que tu acha lixo ? lento ? I/O de baixa performance ?
<evertonsm> cara pelo que esta me mostrando tu simplesmente é um fan que não aceita outras soluções e só a que tu utiliza é a melhor
<Rudolf> evertonsm: pense o que quiser
<Rudolf> evertonsm: use virtualbox e seja feliz
<Rudolf> evertonsm: ou hyper-v
<evertonsm> sim e também o vmware
<evertonsm> huahauhahuah tu usa o que o dono da empresa estiver disposto a pagar
<evertonsm> se um dia tu for instalar um servidor e utilizar ele pra servidor web ou qualquer outra função e teu chefe falar que vai usar virtual box é isso que tu vai usar e pronto :) e referente ao I/O cara eu nao recomendo instalar um banco de dados numa maquina virtual mesmo que for a maravilhosa "vmware"
<Vinicio> Boa noite. meu macbook com IOS travou e dei o boot pelo cd com ubuntu na tentativa de salvar os arquivos do hd do mac. No entanto, todas as pastas do mac aparecem inacessiveis. acredito que seja pq o mac tinha senha na entrada. existe alguma possibilidade de inserir a senha pelo ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro_> :(
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-21
<Vinicio> consigo "navegar" pelas pastas que estão no hd do mac, utilizando o ubuntu, mas qdo tento abrir uma pasta, aparece a msg de que não sou proprietário.
<alvaro_> poe o cd do mac
<alvaro_> geralmente vem junto com ele
<Vinicio> infelizmente nao estou com o cd
<alvaro_> complicou
<depalaciolemos> boa noite
<alvaro_> mac é muito parecido com linux
<alvaro_> em termos de segurança
<depalaciolemos> meu 520 (windows phone 8.1) concetava ao ubunto 13.10 mas parou de ser reconhecido o que faço para corrigir isso? Quando conecto o smartphone ele aparece no ubuntu mais exibe os dados
<Vinicio> alvaro, mas isso significa que nao consigo acessar as pastas do mac pelo linux?
<Vinicio> não existe uma opção para inserir a senha?
<yangm> então
<yangm> você vai precisar acessar como root
<yangm> porque teoricamente, o usuário do ubuntu não é dono daquelas pastas daquele outro usuário no mac os
<Vinicio> mas como faço para acessar como root?
<Vinicio> nas permissions do hd do mac consta como "owner: root"
<yangm> você pode tentar copiar os arquivos usando o terminal ou tentar dar um jeito de abrir o explorador de arquivos como root
<yangm> o que exatamente aconteceu com o sistema do mac?
<yangm> talvez você nem precise usar muito do linux
<yangm> pra arrumar
<Vinicio> exatamente eu nao sei o que aconteceu. ontem qdo liguei ele ficou na tela cinza com a maçã e uma engrenagem girando eternamente
<Vinicio> e ja tentei todas as opções para tentar fugir da tela cinza
<yangm> entendo
<Vinicio> o problema é que estou sem o cd do mac
<yangm> de qual ano que ele é?
<yangm> talvez ele tenha internet recovery
<Vinicio> 2012
<yangm> opa
<yangm> mac de 2012 tem internet recovery
<Vinicio> como funciona?
<yangm> mas vamos tentar fazer backup usando ubuntu, já que você está nele, depois reinstalamos o sistema usando a recovery
<Depalaciolemos> Boa noite. meu lumia 520 conectava no ubuntu 13.10 sem problemas mais depois de algum tempo (não muito) passou a não exibir mais os dados do cartão de memoria . Ele aparece como dispositivo mais em branco e geralmente trava. Grato
<yangm> é só ligar o mac segurando, acho que era, command, option e r
<Vinicio> ja tentei. option command p r
<yangm> se a recovery do hd estiver funcionando, você liga segurando option, depois seleciona recovery hd
<yangm> command option p r dá reset na PRAm
<yangm> não tem nada a ver
<Vinicio> ah, ok
<Vinicio> vou tentar option command r
<astroo-> Depalaciolemos   ola
<Vinicio> starting internet recevery
<Vinicio> nao está acessando a rede
<yangm> você tem que ligar ele na sua rede wifi quando pede
<yangm> ou ligar via cabo de rede
<yangm> ou tenta usar a recovery local
<yangm> liga só segurando option e vai em recovery hd
<Depalaciolemos> astroo-  consegui fazer reconhecer de novo usando o sudo apt-get update
<Vinicio> cliquei em recovery hd e ele entrou na tela cinza da maçã com a engrenagem eterna
<Vinicio> opa
<astroo-> disso nao sei nada mas ainda bem
<Vinicio> parece que vai acessar
<Vinicio> acessou
<Vinicio> :)
<Vinicio> tem 4 opções
<Vinicio> restaurar usando o time machine
<Vinicio> reinstalar o mac os x
<Vinicio> ajuda online
<Vinicio> utilitario de disco
<yangm> Selecione Utilitário de Disco no menu Utilitários.
<yangm> Selecione o disco do qual deseja fazer backup (o disco de origem, como o HD Macintosh) no painel de origem à esquerda.
<yangm> Clique em "Verificar Disco" para verificar se há problemas no disco rígido. Se houver problemas, clique em "Reparar Disco" para reparar.
<yangm> Clique no botão "Nova Imagem" na barra de ferramentas.
<yangm> Escolha um nome útil para a imagem, como "Backup 15-04-2009 HD Macintosh". A data no nome facilita a identificação de quando o backup foi feito.
<yangm> tenta isso
<yangm> pra fazer backup
<yangm> depois vamos tentar instalar o sistema por cima, sem formatar, assim você não precisa restaurar as coisas do backup depois de instalar o sistema de novo
<Vinicio> ele nao deixa clicar em "verificar disco"
<yangm> na verdade, esse é um backup preventivo, já que a gente não faz ideia do que aconteceu com o sistema, se fosse comigo, eu já iria jogar o sistema em cima
<yangm> selecionou a partição do sistema?
<Vinicio> sim
<yangm> ué
<Vinicio> mac os x base system
<yangm> e se for no hd inteiro
<yangm> não
<yangm> é no Macintosh HD
<yangm> no topo
<Vinicio> ok,
<Vinicio> "o mapa da partição parece estar correto"
<Vinicio> foi a ultima msg da verificação
<yangm> manda reparar do mesmo jeito
<yangm> eu faço isso onde mostra o nome do hd e na partição
<Vinicio> isso nao afeta os arquivos, certo?
<yangm> depois verificar permissões e corrigir permissões
<yangm> não
<Vinicio> ok
<yangm> é tipo o chkdsk do windows
<Vinicio> mesma msg "o mapa de partição parece estar correto"
<yangm> serve pra tentar reparar problemas no HD
<yangm> tenta fazer o que repara as permissões
<yangm> e tenta dar boot
<yangm> você usa HD ou SSD?
<Vinicio> essas opções das permissões nao estão disponiveis para clicar
<yangm> tentou nos dois?
<Vinicio> sim, tanto no base system qto no hd
<yangm> o base system não tem nada a ver
<yangm> vou mandar print
<yangm> http://cl.ly/image/1P0C262T0b34
<yangm> é desses dois selecionados que eu estou falando
<ton711> Boa noite
<yangm> você tem que tentar reparar o disco e as permissões neles
<astroo-> ola
<Vinicio> certo, agora parece que está reparando
<Vinicio> tempo estimado 7 minutos
<Vinicio> aprece um numero gigantesco de "registro de encadeamento ausente"
<ton711> Acho q o Meu Linux esta acabando com as particles do Meu hd
<yangm> eu uso meu sistema em inglês, então não faço ideia do que seja esse erro em pt
<yangm> mas fazendo essas duas ele possivelmente vai ligar
<yangm> não esquece de fazer o das permissões antes
<ton711> Acabo de torar o HD do note e fui pot na case e pot no Ubuntu e ele apareceu umas menssagens de erros Como se EU tivesse dismontado a particao
<yangm> se continuar não ligando, aí você segue o procedimento de backup
<yangm> ton711, qual sistema de arquivos?
<ton711> Era ntfs
<Vinicio> "o utilitario de disco nao pode reparar este disco. faça backup dos arquivos..."
<ton711> Ainda é mais e o segunda hd que EU coloquei na case e deu erro
<ton711> Sera que e a casa?
<ton711> Case
<yangm> Vinicio, segue com o procedimento de backup então
<yangm> e torça pelo melhor
<yangm> não tinha cópia desses arquivos em outro canto?
<ton711> O caso do vini e qual?
<Vinicio> beleza. muitissimo obrigado pela ajuda.
<Vinicio> cara, algumas coisas eu tenho salvo, mas os mais recentes nao
<yangm> Vinicio, usa o time machine
<Vinicio> mas agora acho que consigo salvar a maioria
<yangm> é muito bom
<Vinicio> a partir de agora vou tomar mais cuidado com isso.
<yangm> funciona com qualquer HD USB
<Vinicio> mais uma vez muito obrigado.
<Depalaciolemos> Atualizando do 13.10 para o 14.04 lts to fazendo besteira?
<yangm> a minha solução de backup inclui dropbox, time capsule de 2tb e o hd do mac
<yangm> já é um começo, rs
<yangm> Vinicio, boa sorte aí
<ton711> Acho que a case esta ruim
<Vinicio> valeu yangm
<yangm> ton711, pode ser problema na fonte
<ton711> Comecou a apita o Meu hd na case do nada
<yangm> se tiver com mal contato
<yangm> vish
<yangm> eu nem uso case
<ton711> É USB essa case
<yangm> ligo adaptador nos hds
<ton711> Cara e essa e ima case cara que EU fui hah Para nao dar ease erros
<yangm> nova?
<ton711> Eu nunca vi o Linux acabar com ima particao ntfs do nada
<yangm> verifica o status SMART do hd
<yangm> chkdsk no windows não resolve?
<ton711> Eu tenho varios HD de note e fui fazer um bkp aqui e do nada perdi a particao
<ton711> Ele oara no meio do caminho
<yangm> pode realmente ser a case
<ton711> O Linux EU uso mais aqui Para enxegar o que o win não enchega
<ton711> Ate parece que ele is ferrar com is arquivos do HD neh
<ton711> Vlw mesmo assim yang
<ton711> Precisar tamo ai
<yangm> você estava lendo ou escrevendo?
<yangm> se tivesse escrevendo, poderia ser o linux
<ton711> So vendo is arquivos
<yangm> mas se só estava lendo, deve ter sido a case
<ton711> Eu Te disse ela tava ligada aqui do Meu lado e comecou a bate agulha
<ton711> ??
<ton711> Essa carinha apareceu Ai?
<ton711> Kkk
<Vinicio> yangm, nao foi possivel restaurar o hd, e agora como faço com o backup. achei que conseguiria acessar as pastas após sair do utilitario de disco, mas nao existe essa possibilidade.
<yangm> Vinicio, se você não sabia usar o terminal, vai aprender hoje
<Vinicio> hahaha
<yangm> dá pra montar a partição?
<yangm> no utilitário de disco
<Vinicio> perai, reiniciei e voltou pra tela cinza da maçã
<Vinicio> o que faço agora?
<yangm> vê se vai ligar...
<Vinicio> nao, ha faz uns min que está assim
<yangm> volta pra recovery, abre o utilitário de disco e vê se tá dando pra montar o disco
<Vinicio> ok, peraí
<ton711> Qual o utilitario que ele esta usabdo?
<yangm> ton711, do OS X
<Vinicio> cliquei em montar
<Vinicio> é isso?
<yangm> sim
<yangm> foi?
<Vinicio> "a montagem falhou"
<yangm> putz, tá complicado
<Vinicio> nem me fale
<yangm> é que tipo, se tivesse montado, eu ia falar pra navegar nele pelo terminal e copiar os arquivos por lá mesmo
<yangm> mas parece que corrompeu feio
<yangm> vou pesquisar se tem algum jeito de arrumar
<Vinicio> durante a verificação do disco, antes, apareceu uma coisa estranha. nao sei se estou falando besteira. mas apareceu alguma coisa com "windows boot"
<Vinicio> é isso mesmo?
<Vinicio> nunca instalei windows no mac
<yangm> tem um arquivo em uma partição oculta do HD que serve pra identificar se tem windwos ou não
<yangm> e se tiver windows, ele conta pro mac onde está
<yangm> mais ou menos isso
<Vinicio> ah, entendi
<Vinicio> se eu plugar um cabo de rede e tentar o internet recovery, será que vai?
<yangm> não muda nada
<yangm> mas cara, era pra você conseguir internet recovery wireless
<yangm> meu mbp de 2011 consegue
<Vinicio> ele nem identificou a rede wireless, entao digitei o nome da rede e a senha e ele nao aceitou
<Vinicio> vou tentar com o cabo
<yangm> qual roteador você usa?
<Vinicio> d-link
<Vinicio> di-524
<Vinicio> qual o comando para acessar o internet recovery mesmo?
<yangm> d-link
<yangm> meu coração dói
<Vinicio> comman option r?
<Vinicio> pq?
<yangm> pera
<yangm> 524
<yangm> eu tive essa tranqueira
<Vinicio> hhahaa
<yangm> foi um desprazer
<yangm> ele capava minha internet
<yangm> esse comando mesmo
<yangm> depois de um ano começou a ficar caindo o wifi
<Vinicio> poxa. mesmo com o cabo plugado está pedindo para eu escolher uma rede
<Vinicio> e nao aparece nenhuma
<Vinicio> agora foi
<Vinicio> ta carregando
<Vinicio> inverti o cabo e acessou a rede
<Vinicio> vai entender..
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Vinicio> tempo estimado 14 minutos
<Vinicio> ô angústia
<yangm> esse internet recovery é geralmente pra quando você perde o hd
<yangm> ou o hd fica tão ferrado que nem a recovery local funciona
<yangm> teoricamente, as duas deveriam ser iguais
<Vinicio> certo
<Vinicio> vou aguardar
<Vinicio> se nao der certo isso, vc sugere mais alguma coisa?
<yangm> se não der aí só profissional pra recuperar
<yangm> Mas cara, meu hd interno nunca corrompeu a esse ponto
<Vinicio> cara, e nunca tinha apresentado nenhum tipo de problema, nem de lentidão, travamento, nada
<Vinicio> não tem nada pesado nele
<Vinicio> é da minha esposa, ela usa pra pouca coisa
<Vinicio> ela baixou um arquivo achando que era do mac mas era do windows. deletou o arquivo e qdo reiniciou ja ficou desse jeito
<Vinicio> mas nao é possivel que tenha sido por isso
<Vinicio> concluiu o internet recovery e voltou pro utilitario de disco
<Vinicio> tentei reparar e mais uma vez nao deu
<Vinicio> pelo linux então nao tem nada a fazer?
<Vinicio> acho que pelos recursos do próprio mac nao vai rolar
<SrVinii> Olá
<SrVinii> Alguém aí ?
<SrVinii> preciso de ajuda ..
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<SrVinii> quando dou apt-get update aparece isso:
<SrVinii> E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<SrVinii> oque devo fazer ?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> SrVinii   ve o privado
<yangm> Vinicio, nem pelas ferramentas do mac, nem pelas ferramentas do linux
<yangm> teria que tipo um profissional analizar o hd, corrigir os bits defeituosos, etc
<Vinicio> poxa, que tristeza
<yangm> ou extrair os dados sem considerar a tabela de partição
<yangm> de qualquer forma, você pode fazer uma imagem do hd
<yangm> usando o utilitário de disco
<yangm> e tentar recuperar depois, eu acho
<Vinicio> entendi
<yangm> ou pode tirar o hd do mac e colocar outro
<yangm> e levar o hd pra ver se arrumam
<Vinicio> pelo terminal do linux não existe algum comando para liberar as pastas?
<yangm> mas é exatamente por isso que tem que manter um backup em dia, computador não é que nem carro que começa a fazer um barulho esquisito
<Vinicio> pois é, só qdo acontece essas coisas é a gente se preocupa com o backup
<yangm> pelo linux você poderia tentar dar um sudo su no terminal e sair navegado com cd
<Vinicio> vc tem disponibilidade pra me auxiliar nisso?
<Vinicio> eu consigo utilizar o comando sudo para acessar as pastas do mac
<Vinicio> ?
<victor> hello pleas i need help my packages ubutnu 14,10 broken
<victor> W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<astroo-> hello
<victor> who can help me
<victor> W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<astroo-> try #ubuntu for english
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Luis_> Para eu postar uma imagem eu usaria esse endereço (http://imagebin.com) e guarde o link também
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jxajro> Olá gente!!!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<jxajro> Alguém sabe como posso atualizar o enigmail?
<jxajro> Oi mirqui! :-)
<jxajro> You are using GnuPG version 1.4.16.
<jxajro> This is the last version of Enigmail to support this version of GnuPG. Future version only work with GnuPG 2.0 and newer.
<jxajro> We therefore recommend that you upgrade to the latest version of GnuPG 2.0.x.
<mirqui> xii cara , vou ficar te devendo
<jxajro> Estou recebendo esta mensagem e não sei como atualizar o GnuPG! Vc tem ideia de como eu faço??
<mirqui> haa está pedindo upgrade
<mirqui> pega a verção mais nova
<mirqui> sabe como fazer ?
<jxajro> sim...está pedindo upgrade mas como eu faço??
<mirqui> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mirqui> ai aparece o upgrade
<mirqui> sudo apt-get nome do programa
<mirqui> pede a senha
<mirqui> ai instala
<jxajro> Ah é? Mas só isso mesmo?!
<jxajro> Caramba...se eu soubesse que era tão simples não tinha vindo aqui incomodar! :-(
<jxajro> Obrigado mirqui!
<mirqui> sim , vc baixou ele pelo terminal ?
<jxajro> Ai cara...eu tenho esse programa faz tanto tempo que nem lembro...acho que foi pelo navegador mozilla
<jxajro> ou thunderbird nem sei.
<jxajro> faz muita diferença?
<mirqui> sim , ai vc vai ter que especificar a pasta onde ele está
<jxajro> Só um instante..o nome do programa onde eu vejo?
<mirqui> geralmente é downloads
<jxajro> nessa mensagem tem né? deixa eu ver aqui.....
<jxajro> GnuPG.
<mirqui> haaa , espera ,
<mirqui> tem pelo gerenciador de programas ?
<jxajro> ah...eu já abri aqui o terminal..acho que atualizo por ele mesmo.
<mirqui> então tranquilo
<mirqui> instalou ?
<jxajro> Vou aproveitar e fazer uma propagandinha de um cara que tá distribuindo um livro de linux..parece legal...
<jxajro> https://www.facebook.com/etinet?fref=nf
<mirqui> é de grátis ?
<jxajro> Sim. É pdf do livro grátis.
<mirqui> haaa bom , legal :)
<jxajro> opa...só que  nao atualizou aqui
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ sudo apt-get update Gnupg
<jxajro> E: O comando update não leva argumentos
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<jxajro> acho que tem que ser pelo gerenciador mesmo :-(
<mirqui> vc acho que não especificou a pasta
<jxajro> Vixe...tem que especificar?!
<mirqui> se foi um download de um site
<mirqui> claro , senão ele não acha
<jxajro> nossa mirqui faz muito tempo que tenho esse GnuPG...foi um amigo meu que disse pra eu instalar no
<mirqui> se baixou pelo firefox , é pasta downloads
<jxajro> thunderbird pra criptografar as mensagens...
<jxajro> juro que não lembro por onde baixei essa bagaça.
<jxajro> To até usando pouco ele...eu só usava criptografia com esse meu colega.
<jxajro> Ah..quem distribui o livro é o Pedro Delfino...
<jxajro> https://www.facebook.com/facedelfino
<jxajro> vou tentar atualizar pelo gerenciador mesmo.
<mirqui> ahaha pq criptografar email ?
<jxajro> não sei.
<jxajro> Ele que pede
<jxajro> acho que é medo de fuçar a privacidade. Aliás o Assange é que sugere o uso ostensivo de criptografia.
<jxajro> mas e agora..achei o gnupg no gerenciador...tá com a versão antiga mas não sei como atualizar pra nova! :-(
<mirqui> vc conhece a expressão não gastar bala de canhão com mosquitos
<jxajro> sim.
<jxajro> mas mesmo assim ainda gostaria de manter esse programa atualizado.
<mirqui> então , todos são classificados na internet
<jxajro> de certa forma a vigilancia sobre a internet é acirrada.
<mirqui> os que precisão de criptografia os que não precisãos
<mirqui> se você se esconder
<mirqui> vão te procurar
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ apt-get update GnuPG
<jxajro> E: O comando update não leva argumentos
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<jxajro> Pois é...esse meu colega também chegou a essa conclusão
<mirqui> o quee vc prefere
<mirqui> ser espionado por um hacker ou o governo ?
<jxajro> tenho um amigo meu da inglaterra que diz que NÃO PODE receber nada criptografado porque se levantar suspeitas o MI5 e o governo obrigam ele a dar senhas e abrir a comunicação.
<jxajro> querem ler tudo e saber de tudo.
<jxajro> :-) kkkk não gosto de ser espionado.
<mirqui> olha a questão
<mirqui> vc está na internet , então
<mirqui> tem endereço ip
<mirqui> email
<mirqui> contas
<mirqui> e tudo é monitorado
<mirqui> só que :
<jxajro> sim...
<mirqui> o governo tem regras
<mirqui> um hacher não
<mirqui> então prefiro ser espionado pelo govertno
<mirqui> que te
<mirqui> tem
<mirqui> jurisprudência
<mirqui> mandatos
<mirqui> e um gasto grande em te espionar
<jxajro> bem...esse meu amigo é meio neurotico e não gosta de ser espionado.
<jxajro> mas como eu atualizo isto, mirqui?
<jxajro> vc disse que tem que ter pasta
<mirqui> bom , ai é cada um com seu cada um ahah
<mirqui> sim , abre o terminal
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ sudo apt-get update GnuPG
<jxajro> [sudo] password for jxajro:
<jxajro> E: O comando update não leva argumentos
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<mirqui> vai até a pasta downloads
<mirqui> downloads é com Downloads
<mirqui> se for em letra minuscula da erro
<jxajro> ok...tá lá
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$
<mirqui> achou o download que tú fez ?
<jxajro> nada...o que faço agora?
<jxajro> dou o comando sudo upt-get....
<mirqui> vc achou o programa que vc baixou
<mirqui> ?
<jxajro> não! como eu acho?
<mirqui> faz assim
<mirqui> entra em Downloads
<mirqui> dá um dir
<mirqui> lá vc deve achar o programa que baixou
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get update GnuPG
<jxajro> E: O comando update não leva argumentos
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$ dir
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$ dir
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$
<jxajro>  tá vendo..já dei...duas vezes e não volta nada.
<jxajro> Aliás...acho que a pasta está é vazia.
<mirqui> então vc não baixou pelo firefox
<jxajro> aaah perai...acho que sei onde esse GnuPG está...deixa eu ver....
<jxajro> Sim...acho que foi pelo FF.
<jxajro> tá num pasta que chama Pasta (inode/directory)
<jxajro> em /usr/lib
<jxajro> vou nela???
<jxajro> Vixe...aliás essa pasta acho que tem um monte de coisas gnupg.
<jxajro> posso te mandar uma figura do que achei??
<mirqui> só sei pelo dowloads cara
<jxajro> hmmm
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<jxajro> entendo..entendo..até agradeço sua atenção.
<jxajro> Eu não sou novo mas devido a minha area de atuação não entendo quase nada de linux.
<jxajro> :-(
<mirqui> tenta um usre mais avançado
<mirqui> tem o hggdh
<mirqui> o rudolf
<mirqui> preciso ir agora , boa sorte :)
<jxajro> ok..obrigado.
<jxajro> Alo! Alguem sabe como atualizo o GnuPGP 1.4 para 2.0.x no Ubuntu?? Eu baixei o pacote tar.bz2 numa pasta mas como instalo??
<Rudolf> jxajro: leu o README/INSTALL?
<jxajro> Oi Rudolf
<jxajro> onde acho ele?
<jxajro> eu fui no site e baixei o pacote de instalação mas nem sei como faço se substituo o o que.
<wladimir_> Bom dia. Not acer 5920 - usb não lê os dispositivos. mouse optico acende e não funciona - ubuntu 14.04 - lsusb = Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<wladimir_> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<wladimir_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ftptiago> Boa Tarde?
<ftptiago> tem como instalar o sistema ubuntu em um motorola d3 xt920?
<Rudolf> ftptiago: não
<Rudolf> jxajro: dentro do pacote que você baixou
<Rudolf> jxajro: após descompactar
<jxajro> Ah..ok...vou ver.
<ftptiago> Obrigado Rudolf
<ftptiago> Rudolf: Obrigado
<wladimir_>  Bom dia. Not acer 5920 - usb não lê os dispositivos. mouse optico acende e não funciona - ubuntu 14.04 - lsusb = Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<wladimir_> <wladimir_> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> <wladimir_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> <wladimir_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> <wladimir_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<wladimir_> <wladimir_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wladimir_> <wladimir_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<marcelomauro> wladimir_, não é legal copiar colar mais de 3 linhas num chat irc. Isso é muito combatido pelos usuários. Em vez disso use um serviço como o www.pastebin.com (ou similar) e poste o link aqui.
<wladimir_> Ok - obrigado..pensei que tinha vencido o tempo da mensagem.
<marcelomauro> mesmo assim
<jxajro> Oi Rudolf!
<jxajro> Li o Readme e o install e segui o que diz mas não consegui instalar.
<jxajro> :-(
<jxajro> aliás...eu queria _atualizar_ o GnuPG de 1.8 para 2.0
<jxajro> dir
<Rudolf> jxajro: não consigo advinhar as coisas
<Rudolf> jxajro: cola em algum pastebin o que vc fez e os possíveis erros cara
<corvolino> jxajro, leia o README dentro do arquivo que tem informando o processo de instalação.
<jxajro> não é erro Rudolf.
<jxajro> perai.
<Rudolf> corvolino: já falei isso para ele
<Rudolf> corvolino: ele fala que não conseguiu, mas não explica onde parou
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ cd Downloads/
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$ ./configure
<jxajro> bash: ./configure: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$ make
<jxajro> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$ make install
<jxajro> make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `install'.  Pare.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$
<jxajro> mas deixa pra lá. Vou almoçar ...depois eu tento..obrigado pela ajuda meu amigo! :-)
<Rudolf> jxajro: vc fez o comando no diretorio errado champs
<Rudolf> vc deve entrar no diretorio descompactado como falei acima
<Rudolf> cd gnupg-2.0.0 (vamos supor)
<Rudolf> e aí sim ./configure && make && make install
<Rudolf> jxajro: só um aviso, atualizando um source dentro de uma distro como um ubuntu pode foder seu sistema
<Rudolf> jxajro: vc precisa enteder como controlar isso antes de sair usando source
<Rudolf> jxajro: sugiro mais estudo de sua parte (www.guiafoca.org
<corvolino> jxajro, se for colar mais de 3 linhas use o pastebin para quem te ajudar enxergar de forma mais clara
<corvolino> e para rodar esses comandos você tem que está dentro da pasta do quer instalar
<corvolino> o sistema não tem como adivinhar o que quer instalar
<ftptiago> jxajro: +i ?
<jxajro> opa...já almocei.
<jxajro> então..perai...
<jxajro> Olha Rudolf...ok..vou tomar mais cuidado....mas o que eu quero é só isto aqui...deixa eu te mostrar pelo past bin.
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/Gc7mjFwi
<jxajro> Então...meu problema é só esse!
<jxajro> como eu atualizo?
<Rudolf> tem
<jxajro> Eu baixei a GnuPG 2.0
<Rudolf> jxajro: digita aí no terminal como root
<Rudolf> jxajro: apt-cache search gpg2
<jxajro> hmm
<Rudolf> jxajro: se aparecer, apg-get install gpg2
<Rudolf> jxajro: detalhe, não me responsabilizo por qualquer instabilidade
<jxajro> Olha...já uso esse GnuPG faz tempo e nunca deu problema.
<jxajro> só um instante..
<jxajro> abrir o terminal eu sei...
<jxajro> para digitar como root  é com o sudo...
<Rudolf> jxajro: não estou falando em relação ao gnupg, mas a instalaçoes de pacotes
<jxajro> ok?
<Rudolf> jxajro: tanto faz, sudo ou su
<Rudolf> jxajro: esteja como root
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ sudo apt-cache gpg2
<jxajro> [sudo] password for jxajro:
<jxajro> E: Operação gpg2 inválida
<jxajro> ops..desculpa..esqueci o search
<Rudolf> heheeh
<Rudolf> já ia mandar ler de novo com atenção
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ sudo apt-cache search gpg2
<jxajro> gpgv2 - GNU privacy guard - signature verification tool (new v2.x)
<jxajro> signature o que?
<jxajro> E se eu fizer isso dentro da pasta download?
<Rudolf> verification tool
<jxajro> não é o certo?
<Rudolf> jxajro: cara, uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra
<Rudolf> jxajro: neste momento estamos tentando manter seu sistema estável
<Rudolf> jxajro: e vc achou o pacote
<jxajro> o que tem o verification tool?
<Rudolf> jxajro: verification tool é o que o gnupg faz
<Rudolf> jxajro: tenta aí
<jxajro> Entao..perai...Rudolf...vamos recaptular
<Rudolf> jxajro: apt-get instal gpgv2
<jxajro> o thunderbird me vem com essa mensagem que mostrei no past bin.
<Rudolf> jxajro: ok
<jxajro> ...aí eu não sei como atualizar o GnuPG...procurei a versão 2.0 no site e baixei um tar.bz2...
<jxajro> ...agora me perdi.
<jxajro> o arquivo que baixei aqui perai...
<Rudolf> jxajro: e eu estou te mostrando como tentar instalar a versão 2 do gpg via package manager
<Rudolf> jxajro: como disse lá em cima, a instalação de sources pode deixar seu sistema instavel
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Downloads$ dir
<jxajro> gnupg-2.0.27  gnupg-2.0.27.tar.bz2
<Rudolf> cd gnupg-2.0.27
<Rudolf> ./configure && make && make install
<Rudolf> se vc quiser instalar via sources
<Rudolf> apg-get instal gpgv2
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> apt-get install gpgv2
<jxajro> Pode deixar instável? Bom..não sei o que fazer então...acho que vou tirar o GnuPG e reinstalar a versão 2.0 pela central de programas Ubuntu ou deixar pra lá sem mesmo.
<Rudolf> se vc quiser instalar via binários
<jxajro> Aaaah....interessante.
<jxajro> posso tentar isso que vc disse?
<Rudolf> jxajro: usando apt-get, é a central de programas via console (por assim dizer)
<Rudolf> jxajro: pode fazer o que vc quiser
<Rudolf> jxajro: eu indiquei as portas
<Rudolf> jxajro: passsar por uma delas ou não
<Rudolf> jxajro: é contigo
<jxajro> Não..o que quiser não...nem fazendo o correto isto vai imagina se eu fizer o que eu quiser.
<Rudolf> jxajro: as duas formas estão corretas
<Rudolf> jxajro: as duas formas podem dar pau
<Rudolf> jxajro: tanto faz
<Rudolf> veja, PODEM
<Rudolf> não disse que irá ocorrer
<jxajro> vc diz que posso estragar o sistema se eu instalar isto?
<jxajro> então não vou instalar.... simples assim.
<Rudolf> ok, o sistema é seu
<jxajro> Sim, eu sei que é meu.
<jxajro> mas imaginei que se atualizasse o GnuPG de 1.4.16 pra 2.0 não tivesse nenhum problema.
<Rudolf> jxajro: qualquer pacote que vc instale PODE dar problema
<Rudolf> jxajro: e por causa disso vc prefere  não tentar
<jxajro> bom...eu uso o GnuPG 1.4.16 a anos e nunca notei nada.
<Rudolf> jxajro: então tente o novo
<jxajro> bom..perai..então ok..dentro do Downloads vou digitar o que vc sugeriu.
<Rudolf> bom, vou almoçar
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<jxajro> opa..ok...bom apetite.
<ftptiago> ou referência da linguagem em português?
<linux__2015> Alguem ai usa o vtigercrm ou elastix?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jxajro> Alo!
<jxajro> alguém sabe como eu atualizo o GnuPG??? Vem esta mensagem quando eu abro o Thunderbird... http://pastebin.com/Gc7mjFwi
<Vinicio> estou com um problema. meu macbook travou na tela cinza com a maçã e uma engrenagem fica rodando eternamente. ja tentei restaurar o hd e nao foi possivel, nem com o internet recovery. dei boot com o cd do ubuntu e consigo ver as pastas do hd do mac mas nao consigo acessar as pastas pois nao consigo acessar com root.
<Vinicio> quis dizer: não consigo acessar como root
<xGrind> jxajro, qual versao do ubuntu?
<jxajro> Oi xGrind!
<jxajro> Olha a versão do ubuntu é 14.04
<jxajro> mas olha...
<jxajro> já estou tentando resolver isso pelas recomendações deste site...
<xGrind> instala o gnupg2
<jxajro> https://www.enigmail.net/support/transition_to_gnupg2.php
<xGrind> olha isso http://pkgs.org/search/gnupg
<jxajro> Então..já instalei conforme o Rudolf me indicou....mas o site diz que tenho que remover o antigo e o novo ele reconhece quando der boot
<jxajro> é o que eu ia fazer agora.
<jxajro> Já removi o gnupg e vou dar boot.
<xGrind> mas pq vc quer atualizar?
<xGrind> se ainda é suportada pelo canonical, acho que não problema em usar essa versão
<jxajro> quero utilizar o gnupg2
<xGrind> "Canonical disponibiliza atualizações críticas para o GNU privacy guard - um substituto livre do PGP até maio 2019."
<jxajro> vc leu o pastbin?
<xGrind> li
<jxajro> então
<jxajro> vou tirar o 1.8 e colocar o 2.0
<xGrind> Future version only work with GnuPG 2.0 and newer
<jxajro> agora já foi..já get remove nele.
<xGrind> versão futura. não quer dizer que não é mais suportada.
<jxajro> puts....
<xGrind> se ainda é suportada, usa essa versão mesmo
<jxajro> e agora?
<xGrind> tiro? kk
<jxajro> instalo de novo?
<jxajro> O que vc sugere?
<xGrind> tenta instalar a versão 2 pra ver se consegue usar normal. eu tenho essa versão antiga instalada
<jxajro> Tirei..acabei de dar o comando apt-get remove
<jxajro> ok..vou dar boot e ver o que acontece...já volto.
<jxajro> Se não voltar é porque perdi o sistema.
<jxajro> hasta la bista...veive.
<Vinicio> estou com um problema. meu macbook travou na tela cinza com a maçã e uma engrenagem fica rodando eternamente. ja tentei restaurar o hd e nao foi possivel, nem com o internet recovery. dei boot com o cd do ubuntu e consigo ver as pastas do hd do mac mas nao consigo acessá-las, pois uma msg fala que não sou o proprietário. Nas permissions do hd consta "owner: root"
<jxajro> Alo
<jxajro> voltei!
<jxajro> Gente que doideira é isto
<jxajro> por favor..como eu posto uma imagem aqui???
<jxajro> Alo...alguém pode me ajudar... :-(
<jxajro> alo...socorro, alguém pode me ajudar???
<jxajro> :.-(
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jxajro> Oi
<jxajro> Oi astroo
<jxajro> pelo amor de Deus me socorra, cara!!!! :-(
<Vinicio> Boa noite. Tenho uma pergunta. No painel de utilitários do MAC OS X Lion se eu clicar na opção "reinstalar o MAC OS X" irá apagar meus arquivos?
<jxajro> a central de programas ubuntu 14.04 _sumiu_ e o terminal não reconhece mais o comando apt-get!!!!!
<jxajro> :-(
<jxajro> estou perdido.
<jxajro> Procuro em todo o lugar mas não acho solução.
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> O que eu faço astroo!?? estou perdido... :-(
<jxajro> Vc sabe de alguém que possa me ajudar???
<astroo-> nao sei ja sabes
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> obrigado.
<astroo-> de nada
<jxajro> Será que tem alguem aqui que possa me ajudar com isso???
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos
<Vinicio> Boa noite. Tenho uma pergunta. No painel de utilitários do MAC OS X Lion se eu clicar na opção "reinstalar o MAC OS X" irá apagar meus arquivos?
<jxajro> Alo...alguém sabe como eu recupero a central de programas ubuntu e o comendo apt-get??
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/gKYbANVK
<barna> alguem usa nvidia + cuda?
<Daekdroom> jxajro, baixe e instale o pacote 'apt' manualmente daqui https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt
<jxajro> Ufa...Daekroom! Muito obrigado amigo!!!!
<Daekdroom> Na linha de comando, é só usar sudo dpkg -i <nome do arquivo> na pasta em que você salvou o .deb
<jxajro> Já estava me preparando pra _reinstalar_ o ubuntu
<jxajro> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/InstaleReinstaleRecupere-o-Ubuntu-sem-perder-seus-arquivos
<jxajro> Nossa..meu coração até esfriou! :-)
<jxajro> Eu perdi a central de programas tb.
<jxajro> Será que recupero?
<jxajro> só uma dúvida....
<jxajro> como eu baixo? fui no site que vc disse....agora....
<Daekdroom> jxajro, qual a sua versão do Ubuntu?
<jxajro> Ubuntu 14.04
<jxajro> fui fazer a besteira de obedecer um aviso que recebi e quebrei a cara....
<Daekdroom> amd64 ou i386?
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/Gc7mjFwi
<jxajro> amd64  :-)
<jxajro> Oh Daekdroom! Obrigado pela ajuda! :-)
<Daekdroom> jxajro, nessa página aqui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/1.0.1ubuntu2.6/+build/6515781
<Daekdroom> Baixe todos os links no final menos o libapt-pkg-dev
<Daekdroom> E instale-os pelo sudo dpkg -i
<Daekdroom> Você provavelmente terá que instalar todos de uma vez (colocando o nome de cada arquivo no mesmo comando, um depois do outro)
<jxajro> ok..baixo, salvo em uma pasta depois dou o comando dpkg -i no terminal! ok?
<jxajro> ok vou tentar aqui
<jxajro> ok...já baixei todos..e pulei este libapt-pkg-dev_1.0.1ubuntu2.6_amd64.deb (80.7 KiB)
<jxajro> e agora? procuro no console eles e vou instalando??
<Vinicio> Preciso de ajuda, por favor. Como fazer backup pelo terminal?
<BrunoPT> Vinicio: backup do que?
<Vinicio> de tudo, hehehe
<Vinicio> meu mac nao inicializa
<Vinicio> preciso tentar salvar os arquivos
<barna> Vinicio, vc vai fazer onde?
<jxajro> e agora Daekdroom...como instalo esses arquivos?
<barna> Vinicio, lia sobre os comandos cp (copiar) e mount (montar hd externo ou pendrive)
<Vinicio> certo. mas vc acha que é possivel salvar os arquivos pelo terminal e passar para um hd externo?
<BrunoPT> não consegue aceder á partição do mac e copiar os ficheiros importantes
<barna> Vinicio, depois disso, pense em fazer uma partição separada pro /home, ai vc pode re-instalar o ubuntu sem perder os seus arquivos
<Daekdroom> jxajro, dá cd na pasta em que estão os arquivos e usa sudo dpkg -i <nome_do_arquivo_1> <nome_do_arquivo_2> e assim por diante
<barna> Vinicio, sim é possivel.
<Vinicio> você poderia me axuliar nisso?
<barna> daki a pouco vou sair pra trabalhar, mas por hora posso ir auxiliando
<barna> Vinicio, espeta o hd externo no mac, e digita o comando sudo fdisk -l (no final é L minusculo)
<Vinicio> certo. estou no terminal. ":/ root#"
<barna> Vinicio, ele vai te mostrar onde está cada partição do sistema.
<Vinicio> ok
<barna> Vinicio, ache qual é a partição do seu hd externo, normalmente é sdb1
<Vinicio> vixe, parece que nao identificou mta coisa.
<barna> Vinicio, o q mostrou?
<jxajro> Ok...ok Daekdroom! Já estou fazendo isso então
<Vinicio> hfs: cat_resolve link: cant find iNode 86272
<Vinicio> fdisk illegal option --l
<barna> vc colocou 2 - ?
<Vinicio> nao
<Vinicio> um só
<barna> fogo é q nunca usei ubuntu em mac
<barna> Vinicio, seu hd externo ta particionado pra mac?
<Vinicio> é um mac
<Vinicio> opa
<Vinicio> cara, desculpa, nao sei responder isso.
<Vinicio> é um hd externo que uso tanto no mac qto no windows
<barna> Vinicio, hd, mas e o hd externo é mac tb?
<barna> vamos tentar a sorte então, pq de longe é osso.
<barna> vou assumir que vc ta logado como root.
<barna> Vinicio, tentar, mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<barna> cd /mnt
<barna> ls
<barna> ve se seus arquivos do hd externo aparecem
<Vinicio> coloquei o primeiro comando e veio: "you must specify a filesystem type with -t
<barna> pois é, precisamos saber qual o filesystem, ou tipo de sistema de arquivos do hd externo.
<barna> se hfs, ntfs, fat32 etc
<Vinicio> ah, perai, eu vejo aqui no pc
<Vinicio> vou tirar ele do mac e passar pra ca
<barna> ps, do hd externo
<Vinicio> sim, se eu tirar ele do mac e colocar no pc dá ver, certo?
<Vinicio> nas propriedades
<barna> Vinicio, esse pc ta com qual sistema operacional?
<Vinicio> windows
<barna> Vinicio, tenta ai, eu nunca usei o w7
<barna> e já não lembro mais de como erra essas coisas no wxp
<barna> 6 anos sem entrar num windows!
<Vinicio> ele é ntfs
<barna> massa, pesquisando
<jxajro> Por favor Daekdroom.... fiz tudo certinho? Vc pode verificar?
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/HqbEAja4
<barna> Vinicio, tenta mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt    (com o hd externo plugado no mac)
<jxajro> Só estranhei um problema na linha 17
<Vinicio> certo
<Daekdroom> jxajro, o gnupg é uma dependência do apt-get, mas não está instalado, também.
<jxajro> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de: apt
<jxajro> certo
<jxajro> e ai?
<jxajro> tem como resolver?
<Vinicio> realpath: /mnt: no such file or directory
<Daekdroom> jxajro, aí você tenta instalar o gnupg antes e torce pra não estar faltando mais nada.
<jxajro> Alias....esse gnupg está é me enchendo o saco
<Daekdroom> jxajro, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6132604 pacote gnupg_1.4.16-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb (595.8 KiB)
<barna> Vinicio, vc ta usando ubuntu no seu mac certo?
<jxajro> ok....já entendi..baixar e instalar
<Vinicio> nao
<barna> Vinicio, ou vc ta usando o macOS?
<Vinicio> mac os x lion
<jxajro> Todos?!
<barna> Vinicio, desculpe amigo, esse canal é de suporte tecnico em Ubuntu!
<Daekdroom> jxajro, só o gnupg
<jxajro> ok! :-)
<Daekdroom> jxajro, e o gnupg 2.0 tá disponível sob o nome de gnupg2
<barna> Vinicio, indico a vc procurar um canal de suporte tecnico em mac.
<Daekdroom> Se você fizer questão de tê-lo depois de tudo isso ;)
<Vinicio> certo. na verdade eu entrei aqui pq consegui dar boot pelo cd do ubuntu e consegui ver as pastas do mac mas nao consigo acessa-las
<jxajro> ok..lá vai...
<Vinicio> pq tinha que estar como root
<Vinicio> minha questão inicial era essa.
<barna> Vinicio, mas agora no mac, vc ta rodando ubuntu ou macos?
<Vinicio> agora estou no terminal do mac
<Vinicio> com o cd do ubuntu eu consigo acessar o terminal?
<jxajro> Foi!!!! Veja lá... http://pastebin.com/6F6jk9vx
<barna> Vinicio, se vc iniciar o mac com Ubuntu OS, eu posso pensar em te ajudar, mas usando macOS, não, meu conhecimento sobre software proprietario é ZERO, sem falar q se o fosse das suporte eu cobraria p/ tal.
<jxajro> Olha Daekdroom...essa bagunça toda começou por causa dessa porcaria de gnupg2
<jxajro> me falaram pra esquecer esse lixo
<Vinicio> certo, nao queria abusar da sua boa vontade. é que estou bastante perdido e apavorado. vou inicializar com o ubuntu
<jxajro> eu tinha esquecido de deletar esse arquivo da pasta Downloads.
<jxajro> Está lá mas não vou instalar, não!
<barna> Vinicio, sim, quando iniciar o ubuntu live, vc coloca em experimentar o ubuntu, vai no botão do lado esquerdo encima e procura terminal
<jxajro> E agora? Reinicio alguma coisa??
<jxajro> O que? Ter esse gnupg2 depois de apanhar e tomar esse susto?! Nunquinha!!!!
<Daekdroom> jxajro, você instalou o gnupg?
<Daekdroom> Tente instalar o pacote do apt agora.
<Daekdroom> Não precisa nem reiniciar depois de tudo.;
<jxajro> sim...está descrito no último pastbin que passei.
<jxajro> ok..como instalo o pacote apt? deixa eu ver aqui...
<jxajro> perai...
<jxajro> como eu instalo agora?
<Vinicio> barna, enquanto carrega, deixa eu só explicar o caso rapidamente. o mac nao inicializa, entao dei boot pelo cd do ubuntu e entrei no chat pedindo ajuda para acessar o terminal e tentar salvar os arquivos. pelo interface do ubuntu eu consigo ver as pastas do mac mas nao consigo copiar ou abrir pq fala que teria ser o root. imagino que seja pq o mac tem senha na entrada.
<Vinicio> eu nao consigo inserir a senha para acessar as pastas, pois nao localizo nenhuma opçao
<Vinicio> para inserir a senha
<Vinicio> mas toda essa orientação que vc me deu, eu estava no terminal do mac e nao do ubuntu
<jxajro> Jesus do céu!!! Deus existe!!!!!!!
<Vinicio> agora estou acessando o ubuntu
<jxajro> Muito obrigado Daekdroom!!!
<barna> Vinicio, ok, vamos lá
<barna> Vinicio, vc conseguiu abrir o terminal?
<Vinicio> certo, carregou
<Vinicio> perai
<Vinicio> vou abrir o terminal
<jxajro> Acho que agora tá normal!!!
<jxajro> falta agora o ícone da central de programas que sumiu.
<Vinicio> certo, terminal aberto
<Vinicio> ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$
<jxajro> dei o comando sudo apt-get update e foi legal só deu um aviso neste final....
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/tzj8gmrd
<jxajro> na linha 18 diz que W: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usandos em seu lugar.
<jxajro> não preciso me preocupar com isso, né???
<Daekdroom> jxajro, esse aviso não tem nada a ver com o seu problema anterior
<Daekdroom> E não é preciso se preocupar.
<Vinicio> barna, digitei sudo fdisk -l
<Daekdroom> jxajro, quanto à central de programas, ela foi desinstalada junto com o apt. Você precisa instalar o pacote novamente.
<Vinicio> o hd externo é sda1
<Vinicio> opa
<jxajro> Hmmm acho que essa eu sei como é..perai....
<Daekdroom> jxajro, mas por que você tem repositórios do Ubuntu 13.10?
<Vinicio> sdb2
<jxajro> sudo apt-get instal software-center!
<Vinicio> devo entrar com aquele comando mount?
<barna>  Vinicio vamos assumir que vc não é root, então qualquer comando que precise de previlegios tera q ter sudo na frente
<Vinicio> ok
<barna> Vinicio, sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<Vinicio> entao sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<Vinicio> ok
<jxajro> puts..Daekdroom!!!! Se vc vier um dia pra Itaquaquecetuba me avise! Vou pagar seu almoço no restaurante Simone!!!
<jxajro> Pode me cobrar
<jxajro> Cara...que loucura!!!!
<Vinicio> ta dizendo que nao pode montar pq o hd externo ja está montado
<jxajro> Tudo isso porque resolvi atender um aviso que aparecia no thunderbird!!!
<jxajro> Mas ok acho que normalizou deixa eu ver.
<barna> Vinicio, vai em /media e da um ls
<barna> ve o q aparece
<Vinicio> the volume may be already mounted
<Vinicio> perai
<Vinicio> "/media is a directory"
<barna> Vinicio, cd /media
<jxajro> ok...süüüüssessoooo!
<jxajro> sücesoooo
<Vinicio> sim, entrou em /media$
<Vinicio> digitei ls
<jxajro> valeu, cara! Mas passando em SP nessa cidade...pode me procurar
<barna> Vinicio, agora comando ls (LS), ele mostra o que tem dentro da pasta
<Vinicio> sim, apareceu cdrom ubuntu
<barna> Vinicio, cd ubunt
<barna> Vinicio, ls
<Vinicio> dentro da /media$?
<Vinicio> ou tem que voltar?
<Vinicio> ta aprecendo assim: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$
<Vinicio> qdo coloco cd ubunt aparece "no such file or directory"
<barna_> cai, sem querer desliguei o roteador
<barna_> Vinicio, *ubuntu
<Vinicio> mesma msg
<Vinicio> ta aprecendo assim: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$
<barna_> Vinicio, cd ubuntu
<Vinicio> certo
<Vinicio> agora foi
<barna_> Vinicio, ls
<Vinicio> ta aprecendo assim: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$/ubuntu$
<Vinicio> apareceu um numero
<barna_> cd (esse numero) (vc pode digitar os 3 primeiros e apertar a tecla tab que ele auto-preenche)
<Vinicio> 42349DE4349DDAED
<Vinicio> certo
<barna_> Vinicio, ls (provavelmente é seu hd externo
<Vinicio> certo. apareceu só o nome do arquivo que eu coloquei no hd pra testar
<barna_> ????
<Vinicio> eu criei um arquivo txt no hd externo para para localizar
<Vinicio> aperceu o nome desse arquivo qdo digitei ls
<Vinicio> entendeu?
<Vinicio> ou seja, esse numero todo é o "nome" do meu hd externo, é isso?
<barna__> te contar viu, a internet hoje ta osso
<barna__> Vinicio, num vi se vc respondeu
<Vinicio> barna, qdo digitei ls, apareceu o nome do único arquivo que tem dentro do HD externo
<Vinicio> entao aquele numero é o "nome" do meu hd externo, é isso?
<barna__> Vinicio, otimo, então ja achamos o hd externo, agora falta o hd interno
<Vinicio> certo
<barna__> Vinicio, sudo fdisk -l
<barna__> Vinicio, ache onde ta o hd interno
<Vinicio> aprece 3 dispositivos referentes ao mac: 200M efi system, 465G apple hfs/hfs+ e 619M apple boot
<Vinicio> esse de 465G é o sda2
<barna__> pela logica é esse Vinicio
<Vinicio> certo
<barna__> Vinicio, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
 * barna__ brincando de vulcano! sudo = super usuario | mount = montar | /dev/sda2 = dispositivo | /mnt = local | /mnt é uma posta pra montar as coisas e ter acesso facil!
<Vinicio> faço isso dentro do ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$/ubuntu/42349DE4349DDAED$ ?
<barna__> Vinicio, independe de onde vc tiver, ele vai fazer
<Vinicio> eu dei o comando e ele voltou pro mesmo lugar, ser dar msg
<barna__> Vinicio, cd /mnt
<barna__> Vinicio, ls
<Vinicio> "ls cannot acess cores: no such file or directory"
<Vinicio> "ls cannot acess network: no such file or directory"
<Vinicio> mas apreceu o nome de varias pastas do mac
<barna__> Vinicio, massa, ele não conseguiu acessar pq vc num ter permissão de leitura dessas pastas
<barna__> Vinicio, agora onde estão os arquivos q vc quer salvar?
<Vinicio> na pasta users
<barna__> Vinicio, vc quer salvar a pasta user toda?
<Vinicio> sim
<barna__> Vinicio, a pasta user ta no /mnt ou tem alguma coisas no meio?
<barna__> desconheço a logica de pastas mac
<Vinicio> esta aparecendo ubuntu@ubuntu: /mnt$ na linha de comando. e acima o nome de varias pastas do mac, inclusive a pasta users
<barna__> otimo
<oberdan> pessoal como faço pra instalar o radio mobile?
<barna__> Vinicio, sudo cp /mnt/user/. /media/ubuntu/42349DE4349DDAED/
<barna__> assumindo q 42349DE4349DDAED é o numero correto da pasta montada em /media/ubuntu
<Vinicio> apareceu cp: omitting directory '/mnt/Users/.'
<Vinicio> esse user que vc escreveu é o nome da pasta, certo?
<Vinicio> aqui ela é Users
<barna__> Vinicio, seja mais maleavel kbra, se adapte as variaveis, eu não tenho bola de cristal
<Vinicio> hahahaa, só pra ter certeza. mas eu ja tinha escrito com o nome da pasta correto
<Vinicio> e veio essa msg que falei
<Vinicio> cp: omitting directory '/mnt/Users/.'
<barna__> caspeta
<barna__> Vinicio, sudo cp -rfvp /mnt/User/. /media/ubuntu/42349DE4349DDAED/
<Vinicio> ta aprecendo os nomes dos arquivos todos
<barna__> Vinicio, isso ai, ta copiando, agora pode ir dormir, amanha deve ter terminado!
<Vinicio> isso significa que ta mandando pro hd externo?
<Vinicio> cara, eu te amo
<barna__> Vinicio, pergunta tardia, tem 465gb livre no seu HD externo?
<Vinicio> tem sim
<barna__> :)
<Vinicio> putz
<Vinicio> acho que nao
<barna__> isso ai Vinicio, Bem Vindo ao SoftWare Livre, todo mundo se ajudando!
<barna__> de gratis!
<Vinicio> mas a pasta que eu to copiando acho que cabe no hd
<barna__> agora, leva seu mac numa autorizada apple e ve o quanto eles te cobraria por isso?
<Vinicio> cara, muitissimo obrigado
<Vinicio> vc nao tem ideia da ajuda que deu
<barna__> Vinicio, tenho sim! sei o quanto é importante nossos arquivos, por isso sou neorotico em sabe muito bem onde to colocando eles e que sempre vou ter acesso a eles!
<barna__> Vinicio, ja trabalhei com recuperação de dados.
<Vinicio> sem querer abusar da sua boa vontade, mas ja abusando, só um dúvida. caso esse hd externo nao tenha espaço suficiente para a pasta que estou copiando, basta eu plugar um hd maior e fazer todo o mesmo procedimento, certo?
<barna__> Vinicio, sim
<Vinicio> valeu, meu camarada
<barna__> sempre na dispo de ajudar!
<Vinicio> a partir de agora vou ter mais atenção com meus backups
<Vinicio> abraço
<barna__> abraços
<barna__> agora minha vez de pedir ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-22
<jxajro> Obrigado a todos! Um grande abraço e _viva_o_linux_!!!!
<Vinicio> barna, ele parou de passar os arquivos e voltou pra linha de comando
<Vinicio> é assim que termina?
<Vinicio> cara, acho que alguma coisa está errada. agora o mac nao aparece mais na lista de dispositivos do ubuntu
<Vinicio> O hd externo nao aparece na lista de dispositivos e o mac aprece como um volume mas nao tem mais o nome de mac
<barna__> Vinicio, sim, ele só volta a linha de comando.
<barna__> Vinicio, tenta o comando: sudo umount /media/42349DE4349DDAED
<barna__> Vinicio, ai pluga o hd no pc e ve se seus arquivos estão lá
<Vinicio> o hd externo está vazio
<barna__> Vinicio, 1 seg q to com comida no fogo, ja volto
<Vinicio> ok
<Vinicio> barna, reiniciei o mac. pelo ubuntu, o hd do mac voltou a aparecer, mas o hd externo está vazio
<barna__> uai, era pra tar pelo menos parte dos arquivos nela
<barna__> Vinicio, vc colocou o hd no pc?
<Vinicio> sim
<Vinicio> aparece com espaço utilizado 6 gb
<Vinicio> mas nao tem nada
<Vinicio> nem ocluto
<barna__> Vinicio, coloca no mac
<barna__> vai na pasta onde ela está
<barna__> 42349DE4349DDAED
<barna__> e da um ls -a
<Vinicio> barna, antes disso. coloquei o hd no mac e apareceu alguns arquivos copiados do mac
<Vinicio> os nomes das pastas estão todos confusos, mas deu pra identificar algumas coisas
<Vinicio> basicamente foi pastas de musica
<barna__> Vinicio, kra, cheguei no meu limite de conhecimento, só manjo de linux, vc ta fazendo uma operação em linux p/ mac e windows, na parte de linux tá OK, agora se o mac e windows num tão reconhecendo, sinto muito mas num posso te ajudar!
<Vinicio> mas acho que são arquivos que estavam na lixeira
<Vinicio> vou tentar fazer o procedimento de novo
<Vinicio> obrigado
<Vinicio> mais uma vez
<barna__> Vinicio, tamo ai, se der algum erro no ubuntu eu posso tentar resolver!
<Vinicio> ok
<barna__> fora os meus aki, q to fritando a cabeça com eles
<Vinicio> hahaha
<Vinicio> imagino
<Vinicio> obrigado, cara
<barna__> :)
<Vinicio> vou tentar o procedimento de novo
<Vinicio> se der certo te aviso
<barna__> massa vou tar aki, tentando ligar os 96 cores da minha placa de video no blender pra animação 3D
<Vinicio> só uma duvida. esse procedimento não altera nada dos arquivos originais, certo?
<barna__> certo! cp = copiar | mv = mover
<Vinicio> esse mover é como se fosse colar
<Vinicio> ou como recortar?
<barna__> cp = copiar/colar | mv = recortar/colar
<Vinicio> ok
<Vinicio> valeu
<Vinicio> barna, olha só. dentro do /media$ cd ubuntu
<Vinicio> dei um ls
<Vinicio> apareceu um numero e macintosh HD
<Vinicio> dei um ls
<Vinicio> e apareceu só o arquivo que tem dentro do hd externo
<barna__> Vinicio, provavelmente o machintosh HD é os sda2, entra la e da uma olhada.
<Vinicio> mas apareceu o nome do macintosh dentro do endereço do hd externo
<barna__> como eu te falei Vinicio , desconheço como esse sistema opera. na parte de ubuntu vc ja ta sabendo de tudo.
<barna__> Vinicio, vc pode dar uma pesquisada no google, como recuperar arquivos mac ou hfs usando ubuntu
<barna__> Vinicio, pergunta, no ubuntu ta rodando a interface grafica?
<Vinicio> sim
<barna__> caspeta, e porque a gente ta tentando o caminho mais dificil?
<barna__> aber a navegar de arquivos e copia por lá!
<Vinicio> mas o problema todo começou ai, pois as pastas estão bloqueadas
<barna__> terminal, sudo nautilus
<Vinicio> fala que preciso ser o root para acassar
<Vinicio> hahahahhha
<Vinicio> nao acredito
<barna__> sudo nautilus vai abrir o navegar de arquivos com previlegios super usuario (root)
<barna__> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
 * barna__ sem saber se da risada ou fica puto!
<Vinicio> hhhahahahhahahahahhahaha
<barna__> eu aki fritando na instalação do cuda e nem me liguei!
<Vinicio> caraca meu
<Vinicio> hahahahhahahhahha
<Vinicio> ta tudo aqui
<Vinicio> nossa, que alegria
<Vinicio> putz
<barna__> Vinicio, Bem Vindo de novo a liberdade!
<Vinicio> vou fazer uma tatuagem com esse comando
<barna__> no linux vc faz o q vc quiser! beeeeeemmmm diferente dos sistemas fechados!
<Vinicio> nossa, agora sim fiquei feliz
<barna__> :D
<Vinicio> cara, mais uma vez e agora definitivamente, muitissimo obrigado
<barna__> Vinicio, agora se tu quiser pode instalar o ubuntu no seu mac
<Vinicio> vou fazer isso, sem duvida
<Vinicio> foi meu primeiro contato com linux, linhas de comando, boot, etc
<Vinicio> hahahah
<barna__> Vinicio, dica, usa a versão 14.04.1
<Vinicio> beleza
<Vinicio> cara, que felicidade
<Vinicio> nossa
<Vinicio> minha esposa estava apavorada de perder todas as fotos, videos, tabalhos
<Vinicio> vou caprichar o backup e instalar o linux
<barna__> opa, ficando feliz tb, parece q o cuda ta instalando!
<barna__> no mac eu num sei, mas no pc vc pode instalar o ubuntu sem apagar o windows, ai no boot ele pergunta se vc quer iniciar no windwos ou no ubuntu
<barna__> acredito que no mac de pra fazer o mesmo
<Vinicio> certo. vou pesquisar direitinho
<Vinicio> valeu mesmo
<barna__> parece q os nossos problemas se resolveram ao mesmo tempo, aki to cuda ta instalando, só esperando o download de 909mb de drives
<Guest53949> oi
<barna__> opa
<Guest53949> preciso de ajuda
<Guest53949> nao consigo libera o meu ip externo
<LeoPolito> Boa noite!
<barna__> boa
<astroo-> ola
<LeoPolito> Eu tenho uma dúvida, que parece ser um pouco controversa. Qual interface é mais leve? Unity, Gnome ou KDE? Pergunto isso pois o laptop da minha esposa está c um gnome shell remix, ams quando eu conecto no HDMI, ele fica lento, trava geral. Nem atualiza o system monitor, p terem idéia. Queria poder resolver isso, pra não ter de voltar o PC dela pro windows.
<LeoPolito> Outra dúvida é, se eu colocar um live usb, e testar a conexão HDMI, isso vai ser demonstrativo de como vai funcionar com o flavour instalado?
<Rudolf> LeoPolito: acho melhor voltar para windows
<Rudolf> LeoPolito: o "flavour" não interfere no funcionamento do hdmi
<Rudolf> LeoPolito: o módulo de conexão é o mesmo
<Rudolf> LeoPolito: supondo que sua placa não seja nvidia ou amd
<Rudolf> LeoPolito: e esteja usando os módulos corretos
<barna> nossa, é a segunda pessoa q reclama do mesmo problema essa semana aki no canal!
<barna> Rudolf, pq voltar pro win?
<Rudolf> barna: pq não
<Rudolf> barna: windows funciona
<Rudolf> barna: let it go
<LeoPolito> Rudolf: não queria voltar pra ele porque, tirando o hdmi, tudo travava...
<LeoPolito> talvez, o problema seja de hardware mesmo. Pq, de vez em qnd, qnd tava no hdmi e com hd externo, dava dump
<LeoPolito> não sei se o problema era já o funcionamento do hdmi, e no windows dá dump e no ubuntu só diminui a velocidade...
<barna> vo pesquisar aki, tenho visto muita reclamação a respeito, ontem peguei um note com hdmi, mas ainda num pude testar, antes só usava vga
<LeoPolito> barna: você poderia me dar uma luz, caso ache algo na sua pesquisa, por favor?
<barna> LeoPolito, claro, vc pode pesquisar tb, eu to meio atolado aki com uma placa de video.
<barna> LeoPolito, se vc achar algo interessante pode me passar pra dar um lida
<LeoPolito> barna: como consigo entrar em contato com vc?
<barna> LeoPolito, por aki mesmo
<Rudolf> toin!
<LeoPolito> Maravilha!
<LeoPolito> Brigado, viu, pessoal...
<LeoPolito> Abraços!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Luis_> Bom dia!
<rssolivei> salve, Luis_,
<Luis_> salve, rssolivei
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Luis_> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Luis_> blza e vc ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<Luis_> trankilo
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<Luis_> e vc ?
<mirqui> tranquilo tbm , vim aqui para papear um pouco :)
<Luis_> rsrs
<mirqui> um momento :)
<mirqui> voltei :)
<Luis_> ta aprontando
<mirqui> ahaha não , o pc estava atualizando o firefox
<Luis_> sei
<mirqui> vc usa linux ?
<mirqui> ubuntu ?
<Luis_> então
<Luis_> estou instalando ele ainda
<Luis_> dualboot como vc usava
<mirqui> sim , mas isso a quanto tempo ?
<Luis_> como assim
<mirqui> é qua da última vez que vc falou , estava tentando instalar
<Luis_> então
<mirqui> leva mais ou menos uns 20 minutos , 25
<Luis_> rs
<Luis_> me atrapalhei
<Luis_> no dualboot
<mirqui> ahaha normal
<Luis_> quando falei pra vc estava apenas virtualizando ele
<mirqui> quer ajuda ?
<Luis_> acho q agora consigo
<Luis_> obrigado, se não conseguir eu peço pra vc
<mirqui> haa tranquilo então
<mirqui> e ai , faz o que aqui no chat ?
<mirqui> papo tbm ?
<Luis_> dando uma espiada
<Luis_> :)
<mirqui> ahaha eu tbm
<Luis_> vo ver se termino de instalar o ubuntu aqui, depois a gente se fala mais
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<Luis_> vlw
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Luis_> fala ae mirqui
<mirqui> blza :)
<Luis_> blza
<mirqui> já almoçou?
<Luis_> opa macarrao e vc
<mirqui> trivial , arroz , feijão carne , tomate e banana :)
<Luis_> ae sim
<mirqui> macarrão a mãe fez a uns dois domingos atraz
<Luis_> por aqui é todo domingo
<mirqui> nos comprávamos comida de fora
<mirqui> então era todo dia macarrão , arroz , feijão e carne
<mirqui> ai paramos , o macarrão da mãe é o macarrão :)
<Luis_> mais nem
<mirqui> cara , de segunda a sábado , macarrão enche ahaha
<mirqui> agora é só de vez em quando
<Luis_> so de domingo né
<mirqui> sim
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> alo
<Luis_> pronto, rs
<SrVinii> Alguém aí ?
<SrVinii> preciso de ajuda ..
<rssolivei> diz aí SrVinii
<SrVinii> preciso instalar windows 7 em um pc, porém quero criar um pendrive bootável usando meu ubuntu .. Mas não estou conseguindo ..
<rssolivei> pendrive bootavel do w7?
<SrVinii> win
<SrVinii> sim*
<SrVinii> quero colocar windows 7 em um pendrive, e tornalo bootável, para que eu possa formatar meu computador e colocar windows 7 ..
<rssolivei> só consegui isso com um aplicatico da propria microsft. nunca tentei com o unetbootin ou o multisystem ni linux
<SrVinii> oque devo fazer para conseguir formatar meu ubuntu e por windows 7 ?
<omelete> usa o yumi, nunca testei, mas é esse q o pessoal usa para cirar multiboot no linux
<rssolivei> adquirir uma licença com a microsft e uma media
<SrVinii> omelete, coloquei o yumi , porém ele não detecta o pendrive ..
<SrVinii> rssolivei, meu driver de dvd está danificado ..
<rssolivei> tenta com o multisystem ou o unetbootin. se não rodar, vai precisar de uma maquina com w7 para fazer um pendrive
<rssolivei> pode ser uma vm
<SrVinii> rssolivei, pensei nisso .. Peguei o notebook de um cliente que já está aqui em  casa a um tempo, e quando liguei ele, apenas as leds acendem .. Ele não liga a tela .. Oque posso dizer ao cliente ?
<rssolivei> diz o que aconteceu com a máquina rs
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<gustavo______> olá... alguém poderia me ensinar como faço para usar uma tela de tv conectado com cabo hdmi no notebook
<gustavo______> sou usuário e não estou conseguindo fazer o procedimento
<mirqui> cabo conecta no pc , cabo conecta na tv
<gustavo______> mirqui eu fiz isso mas aparece uma legenda na tela da tv que está sem sinal
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o rudolf , eles são avançados
<gustavo______> desculpe a minha ignorância pois sou novato no mundo linux.... e na tecnologia tb
<gustavo______> o q vem a ser hggdh ou rudolf?
<mirqui> ahaha somos 2 :)
<gustavo______> ahhh só
<gustavo______> os usuários
<gustavo______> kkkkkk
<mirqui> hggdh e rudolf são dois users avançados
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=como+conectar+cabo+hdmi+do+pc+com+linux
<mirqui> no primeiro ítem
<mirqui> Enviado em 27/08/2014 - 15:59h
<mirqui> Para conectar o micro a TV
<mirqui> 1) instale o cabo hdmi
<mirqui> 2) reinicialize o micro
<mirqui> 2) mude as configuracoes do video:monitores, espelhar monitor
<mirqui> 3) mude as configuracoes do audio: trocar para hdmi
<mirqui> espero ter ajudado
<gustavo______> hummm vou ver aqui
<gustavo______> será q vai dar certo
<gustavo______> pois uso o Xubuntu
<mirqui> é a mesma base todos os linux
<mirqui> pelo que diz ali vê na confuguração , monitor e configuração de áudio tbm
<gustavo______> audio to fazendo aqui
<gustavo______> vou agora no monitor
<SrVinii> alguem ?
<SrVinii> preciso de ajuda ..
<mirqui> fala
<mirqui> se der ajudo
<SrVinii> preciso tornar meu pendrive bootavel com a imagem do windows 7 dentro dele .. Mas não to conseguindo fazer isso .. *uso ubuntu 14.04
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem vários programasa para fazer pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> ai é só escolher
<SrVinii> eu uso ubuntu, os programas do baixaki n abrem aqui ..
<mirqui> nada a ver , tbm uso ubuntu
<gustavo______> o audio foi blz
<gustavo______> agora a configuração do monitor no xubu não tem espelhado
<mirqui> vc quer a imagem do windows 7
<mirqui> ?
<SrVinii> já tenho ..
<SrVinii> preciso só deixar o pendrive bootavel .
<SrVinii> :S
<mirqui> pega na central de programas do ubuntu
<mirqui> um programa que faça pendrive bootavel
<SrVinii> tipo qual ?
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> na central de programas não tem , mas procura no google
<SrVinii>  ja tentei a maioria ..
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pendrive+bootavel+no+linux
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://linuxdicasesuporte.blogspot.com.br/2014/06/gerar-pendrive-bootavel-pelo-terminal.html
<mirqui> este é pelo terminal que instala
<liberie> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<SrVinii> essa porra ta dando mta dor de cabeça '-.-
<liberie> ?
<liberie> o que estas tentando fazer
<liberie> ?
<SrVinii> tornar meu pendrive de 4gb bootavel ..
<mirqui> ahahah quem cara pálida ?
<lieber> SrVinii, usa o unetbootin
<SrVinii> ja tentei ..
<liberie> unetbootin
<liberie> rufus
<liberie> e varios funciona de boa
<SrVinii> quero colocar o windows no pendrive
<SrVinii>  ..
<lieber> unetbootin faz isso
<liberie> tambem da para fazer pelo unet ou pelo rufus
<SrVinii> ele ta travando aqui em 50%
<SrVinii> o unetbootin
<liberie> olha se teu flash drive esta "bem"
<liberie> copia a iso para ele para ver se ela copia toda
<SrVinii> ele abre aq
<liberie> ou se tens algum problema nele
<SrVinii> mas n detecta partições ..
<liberie> ihhhh
<liberie> ve se isso nao e um xiling xling sandisk de 4, 8,16GB
<SrVinii> tava detectando antes ..
<liberie> que nem tem 128MB
<SrVinii> mano
<SrVinii> uso esse pendrive
<SrVinii> faz mt tempo ..
<liberie> nao quer dizer que ele esteja bom
<liberie> usa o gparted e cria uma nova partição nele
<SrVinii> é o único que tenho aqui ..
<liberie> depois monta e testa (enche ele de dados)
<SrVinii> e nem é meu
<SrVinii> é do meu amigo ..
<SrVinii> ta com 4.0gb disponivel ..
<liberie> se voce usa faz tempo deveria devolver a seu amigo heim
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> cara falar que tem 4G disponivel eu faço qualquer um falar
<liberie> agora ter e o problema
<liberie> ;)
<SrVinii> meu amigo usa faz tempo ..
<SrVinii> '-'
<liberie> existem diversas maneiras de formatar FAT co essas maracutaias
<SrVinii> como formata
<SrVinii> fat
<SrVinii> sapora
<liberie> mas antes de saber se sim ou se não como falei acima
<SrVinii> '-'
<liberie> usa o gparted e reparticiona ele
<SrVinii> agora o unetbootin n ta reconhecendo mais
<SrVinii> saporra
<SrVinii> .-.
<liberie> e copia algo grande e enche ele de dado para ver se realmente funciona
<liberie> kkkkkkk
<SrVinii> como faz isso
<SrVinii> ?
<liberie> cara ja falei o que precisa fazer
<liberie> da para ir no google e pesquisar sobre o que falei
<liberie> e facinho
<rssolivei> http://www.kabum.com.br/hardware/drives/gravadores/externo-usb
<liberie> agora querer que alguem faça para voce ai complica não achas (ensino a pescar agora dar peixe e dose)
<rssolivei> mais facil
<liberie> rssolivei: tenho um de 32G que uso para OSX,Windows e linux
<liberie> como install via usb
<SrVinii> eu n gosto de peixe
<rssolivei> troll?
<alex___> alguem ai?
<liberie> trool por aqui não estou vendo
<alex___> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar alguns plugs de flash no ubuntu
<SrVinii> se eu for na casa de um amigo
<SrVinii> ou ter acesso a um pc com windows
<SrVinii> consigo arrumar saporra
<SrVinii> ?
<liberie> alex___:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty
<SrVinii> liberie, se eu ter acesso a um pc com windows, consigo configurar boot no pendrive ?
<liberie> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty_Internet#Adobe_Flash_Player_for_Firefox_Plug-in
<liberie> alex___: neste link funciona de boa
<liberie> SrVinii: se for defeito no flash drive não voce não consegue
<liberie> agora se não for defeito funciona de boa (use o rufus)
<SrVinii> liberie, eu consigo abrir o pendrive aqui e jogar dados para ele, porém ele não reconhece no unetbootin e outros programas de boot ..
<alex___> eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu no pc ai n manjo muito disso
<alex___> pra ver videos no youtube ele pede o flash
<liberie> clica no link que falei
<liberie> vai ta bem explicadinho como fazer alex___
<alex___> ok vlw liberie
<SrVinii> liberie, abri o programa 'Discos' no ubuntu, e cliquei no pendrive e cliquem em remover partição, e agr n tem mais o botao pra adicionar .. '-'
<SrVinii> liberie, abri o programa 'Discos' no ubuntu, e cliquei no pendrive e cliquem em remover partição, e agr n tem mais o botao pra adicionar .. '-'
<liberie> alex___: conseguiu ?
<pqatsi> Hau!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pqatsi> dfail/d3G
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-21
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> gente alguyem tem o link ai do google chrome 32 bits ou tem no pc baixado?
<Picasso_DF> usa o chrominium
<Picasso_DF> ele é quase a mesma coisa só que mais leve e open source.
<annakamilla> o problema é o netflix que a minha mãe usa
<Picasso_DF> entendi, mais ai tem que burlar isso com o wine se não me engano.
<Picasso_DF> Creio que isso ira lhe ajudar
<Picasso_DF> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/07/como-assistir-netflix-no-ubuntu-linux.html
<annakamilla> to fazendo já
<Picasso_DF> :]
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, Seus acentos não aparecem pra mim.
<Picasso_DF> hum...
<hggdh> chrome 32bits não mais existe
<Picasso_DF> alguém sabe instalar idiomas do rosetta no wine?
<annakamilla> tentei mas nem tá rodando
<startcomputer> Boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Picasso_DF> nunca mexi com netflix no linux...
<Picasso_DF> boa noite.
<startcomputer> Pessoal estou em projeto migração de Windows para Linux (Ubuntu) não tenho muito conhecimento em Linux, vou precisa de suporte caso eu precise, instalação em rede, impressoras e softwares
<startcomputer> Alguém tem interesse nesse serviço para me dar apoio aí combinamos um valor
<astroo-> startcomputer  ve o privado
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, Sua codificação está errada, talvez por isso não esteja conseguindo.
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, A Freenode usa UTF-8
<Picasso_DF> como mudo?
<sistematico> Nas Opções do seu cliente IRC.
<sistematico> O que é Rosetta?
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, O Hexchat já vem configurado em UTF-8.
<Picasso_DF> melhor programa de idiomas que existe... tem mais de 23 idiomas... resolvi fiz uma super gambiarra =D
<Picasso_DF> no xchat fica onde
<sistematico> Não tenho idéia de como se usa esse Rosetta, mas o Wine acredito que você possa configurar através do winecfg
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, Não sei muito bem, mas deve ser em Xchat > Redes > Freenode > Editar > Última opção...
<sistematico> Eu acho...
<sistematico> Não uso o xchat a muitos anos.
<Picasso_DF> eu fiz uma gambiarra eu instalei ele no windows ai instalei no wine que ativou os servicos por isso funcionou ai so rodei do windows e pegou... no linux nao pega porque precisa de uma pasta para ativar os idiomas x.x
<Picasso_DF> hum...
<Picasso_DF> nao achei a correcao x.x
<sistematico> As pastas ficam provavelmente em ~/.wine/drive_c/ ou algo assim.
<Picasso_DF> sim mais nao existe a programdata que e pra onde vai os idiomas packs
<Picasso_DF> tentei criar mais nao funcionou.
<Picasso_DF> agora to tentando ativar os servicos do rosetta no linux mais ainda nao achei nada porque se ativar ai posso usar o wine direto na aplicacao do windows
<Picasso_DF> acho que resolvi o problema do rosetta e idiomas fica na pasta c:/users/Public/Application Data/Rosetta Stone/Language Training/AutoInstall/ que tem de mandar instalar os pacotes de idiomas que quer.
<Picasso_DF> sistematico,  qual cliente irc tu me indica?
<Picasso_DF> indica
<Picasso_DF> resolvido e isso mesmo pessoal nesse diretorio to instalando aqui os packs idioma ingles xD
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, Hexchat se for GUI e weechat no console.
<Picasso_DF> volto ja =D
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, X-Chat se eu não me engano foi descontinuado, e é pago em algumas versões.
<Picasso_DF> vish =s
<sistematico> Picasso_DF, Hexchat é fork open-source dele.
<Picasso_DF> top =D
<Picasso_DF> volto ja
<Picasso_DF> pronto =D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lestaty> netflix já funciona normal no ubuntu, sem a necessidade do wine. Usando o chrome, claro.
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<barna> dia
<shallwe> puxa já cedo alguém vivo
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve , aqui tbm tudo ok :)
<alvaro> bom dia
<alvaro> poderiam me tirar uma duvida?
<elisboa> bom dia a todos
<alvaro> gostaria de saber se o ubuntu 16.04 continuará tem suporte do driver proprietario das placas de video da AMD???
<barna> alvaro, não é o ubuntu q não vei ter suporte, é a AMD que não vai suportar toda e qualquer distribuição linux com kernel 4.x
<alvaro> E ai, como remediar isso ????
<barna> com o driver proprietario, catalyst
<barna> só o driver codigo aberto vai funcionar.
<barna> vc vai perder um pouco de performasse mas vai rolar.
<alvaro> Eu uso o driver Crimson da AMD
<alvaro> Tenho uma R9 380
<barna> eu não tenho (nem nunca tive) AMD, não conheço isso
<barna> só pesquisei e li a respeito pra poder ajudar aki
<alvaro> Crimson é o driver mais novo
<barna> alvaro, ta usando em qual versão do ubuntu?
<alvaro> Xubuntu 14.04
<barna> pera q vou dar uma lida.
<alvaro> na versão 14.04 está perfeito
<shallwe> alvaro: vc está usando o ubuntu 14.04?
<barna> o q eu sei é q a AMD que integrar o driver dela ao kernel, por isso ia demorar um tempo pra ter suporte aos kerneis novos
<alvaro> Xubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> alvaro: e usa o kernel 4.2 certo?
<barna> shallwe, meu 14.04 ta com kernel 3.19
<shallwe> barna: então vc não atualizou ainda :)
<barna> faz uma data q não atualizo.
<shallwe> barna: então é isso, mas não faz muito tempo que mudaram pro 4.2
<barna> aquele esquema, time q ta ganhando não se mexe.
<shallwe> alvaro: vc é o homem do design certo?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> uso para melhorar a parte grafica
<alvaro> plaquinha de video foi cara
<shallwe> alvaro: a bom, mas pq vc pegou essa placa tão cara?
<barna> shallwe, até tem disponivel nos reps o 4.2, mas ele por padrão quer atualizar do 3.19.0.51 pro 3.19.0.56
<alvaro> o kernel que estou usando é o generic 33.13.0-74
<alvaro> para durar mais tempo
<shallwe> ubuntu roda mais que legal com uma onboard :) tenho uma 4290 onboard e rodo drive open super de boa
<shallwe> alvaro: kkk, vai durar no mínimo uns 10 anos isso aí
<alvaro> foi essa que peguei
<alvaro> http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/64897/placa-de-video-vga-msi-amd-r9-380-gaming-4g-oc-gddr5-256-bit-pci-express-3-0
<shallwe> alvaro: mas realmente, se for pra uso normal nem esquenta com drive proprietario
<shallwe> só se vc for jogar aí é outra historia
<alvaro> tava mais em conta
<shallwe> alvaro: realmente, eu tinha visto uma quase igual por 2000, essa ta com bom valor, apesar da alta do dolar
<shallwe> a ta essa é 256bit por isso
<alvaro> por isso encarei, viu as vantagens dela ???
<barna> aki o camarada ta exatamente com a sua placa alvaro. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYaraapCos8
<barna> usando ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> barna: sim o drive proprietario da amd funciona no ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> só não sei no 16.04 que ainda não deram o freeze no kernel
<shallwe> acho que é muito cedo pra instalar
<alvaro> mas o pc do cara dá de 10X 0 no meu rsrsrsrsrsrs
<shallwe> alvaro: qual seu processador?
<alvaro> tenho um Core2Duo rsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> mas roda perfeito
<alvaro> mais pra frente vou trocar tudo
<shallwe> alvaro: a não cara vc ta brincando kkkk
<alvaro> não
<shallwe> não me diga que vc instalou essa placa de vídeo em um pci express 2x? vou te bater com um gato morto kkk
<shallwe> alvaro: mas tranquilo
<shallwe> placa de vídeo vc ja tem :)
<shallwe> agora só falta o processador
<shallwe> e fonte boa vc tem certo?
<alvaro> e placa mae
<alvaro> cousair 750
<shallwe> sim claro isso se compra completo hoje em dia, e ta em conta vale a pena
<shallwe> fonte ja tem boa
<shallwe> compra algo da AMD tem bons processadores
<alvaro> estou pensando nisso
<shallwe> só não recomendo linhas FX, só o último da familia FX8000
<shallwe> que tem 8 cores, essa é uma maravilha :)
<shallwe> eu tenho um antigo AMD phenom x4 955 com 4 cores
<alvaro> pois a Intel deu entender que seu proximo processador irá aceitar só windows 10
<shallwe> vale muito a pena muito mais barato que os da intel
<shallwe> como assim aceitar?
<alvaro> mais pra frente vou trocar o resto do pc
<shallwe> acho que não ta doido, ele deve ter algo que faz o windows 10 funcionar melhor, talvez instruções, mas não exclusivo
<alvaro> Tio bill esta mexendo os pauzinhos
<shallwe> alvaro: isso aí :)
<shallwe> alvaro: windows 10 domina mercado isso é realidade :)
<alvaro> vou te mostrar
<alvaro> http://www.baboo.com.br/windows/novos-processadores-so-suportarao-windows-10/
<shallwe> vamos ver
<shallwe> alvaro: legal não tinha visto ainda :)
<alvaro> shallwe, quanto ficaria um processador AMD (médio), placa Mãe e Pentes de RAM DDR (mediano)???
<shallwe> é interessante, assim não atravanca a evolução para não ficar fazendo apps e jogos que não podem usar recursos exclusivos pq o sistema é ultrapassado
<alvaro> já queimei mais de R$ 2000 com essas duas alterações, placa de video e Fonte
<shallwe> alvaro: acho que uns 500 reais, com memória e tudo mais
<alvaro> só ?????
<alvaro> comprei a parte mais cara então rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<shallwe> alvaro: cara não é querer falar nada, mas eu acho que vc deveria ter comprado primeiro o processador, depois a placa de vídeo
<shallwe> mas se assim já fez, então já garantiu pelo menos a parte mais cara como falou :)
<alvaro> processador teria de trocar a placa mae
<alvaro> estou curto em relação a dinheiro
<shallwe> alvaro: mas tranquilo, pelo menos vc não usa pra jogo
<alvaro> meu pc nem tinha placa de video offboard
<shallwe> pq pra jogo vai ficar no gargalo, trancaria de mais
<alvaro> por isso comprei
<shallwe> sim core2duo não tem placa onboard
<shallwe> ou tem? agora não lembro acho que uma gma
<alvaro> uma coisa que nunca entendi, como funcionava a parte grafica
<shallwe> alvaro: como assim?
<shallwe> vc tem mais de 20 anos? aí te dou uma explicação, se não te dou outra :)
<alvaro> como funcionava a parte grafica sem a placa de video
<alvaro> 82945G/GZ
<alvaro> parece que essa coisa era na placa mae
<alvaro> não tinha no processador mesmo
<shallwe> alvaro: não tem nada de mais, os processadores de hoje em dia tem uma placa de video dentro deles, só isso
<shallwe> claro que bem inferior a esta que vc está comprando
<alvaro> mas e os anteriores ????
<alvaro> como funcionava ???
<shallwe> ai a placa de video era junto na placa mãe
<shallwe> onboard
<shallwe> a minha é onboard minha placa de vídeo fica na placa mae soldada o chip gráfico, aí tem o processador que não tem video nele junto
<alvaro> comprei a placa de video, por causa de ser a mesma marca da placa mae
<alvaro> depois que coloquei o processador ficou mais leve
<alvaro> e rápido
<shallwe> quanto de ram vc tem?
<alvaro> 4
<alvaro> É o maximo que a placa mae aguenta
<shallwe> ddr2 deve ser
<alvaro> sim
<shallwe> bom resumindo pra ficar legal só tem que trocar o resto agora
<shallwe> vc joga alguma coisa?
<alvaro> meu pc tem mais de 10 anos
<alvaro> basicamente os jogos que o ubuntu oferece, Torcs por exemplo
<shallwe> a bom, então ta tranquilo
<alvaro> mas antes tava travando a parte grafica
<alvaro> creio que era pela falta da placa de video offboard
<alvaro> agora que baixei o wine, para fazer testes com aplicativos do windows
<alvaro> agradeço a todos, pelos esclarecimentos
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> a não, blender 2.77 nao é mais suportado no windows xp :(
<shallwe> pessoal está abandonando de vez o xp tadinho
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todoos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-22
<startcomputer> Boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<ailson> open
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shazaum_> hggdh: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/22/ubuntubsd_released/
<shazaum_> agora sim eh quase bsd
<LeandroLuiz> HUE
<shallwe> shazaum_: legal isso aí
<shallwe> não é querer colocar lenha na fogueira mas vou dizer o que penso de várias distros, acho que deveríamos ter uma só e ponto kkk, todo mundo trabalhando nela e era isso
<shallwe> bom pelo menos o kernel é unico :) isso é legal, mundo inteiro trabalhando em cima de um único kernel
<shallwe> https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/nvidia-36412-released-for-linux-with-official-vulkan-mir-wayland-support.6858 já que é noticias
<hggdh> shallwe: infelizmente, nem o kernel é único. Quase todas distros tem patches no kernel, por uma série de motivos.
<hggdh> shazaum: sim, já sabia disto. Ainda assim, por enquanto, não é aceito aqui.
<shallwe> hggdh: a bem pensado, tinha esquecido kkk
<converge> estou usando linux, e em outro HD tem um debian que eu preciso acessar o "virsh" a partir dele, o problema é que não da boot (outros problemas), tem como fazer isso ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite astroo-
<astroo-> hello
<shallwe1> ola
<astroo-> ola
<barna> astroo-, vc me perguntou do merlin esses dias, ele ta sem entrar a um tempão.
<astroo-> ola  obrigado
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<shallwe1> boa noite, eu nao :)
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> shallwe1, eu perguntei quem precisa
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.3-1-default x86_64 ** Distro: openSUSE 20160307 (x86_64) ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.5GiB, 57.9% free ** Disk: Total: 920.9GiB, 68.8% free ** VGA: 1002:9806 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: 1969:1091 ** Uptime: 2h 39m 38s **
<nuno_nunes> :D
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-23
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite ric_s
<nuno_nunes> :D
<ric_s> Boa noite nuno!
<nuno_nunes> precisas de ajud
<nuno_nunes> ajuda
<ric_s> nepia ;)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<starkiller> pessoal, bom dia
<starkiller> como colocar o transmission para iniciar com o lubuntu?
<Guest51483> exit
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<barna> dia
<shallwe> puxa estava vendo o raspberry py 3 e ele vai a 80 graus o.O
<barna> woloko, da até pra fritar ovo nele
<shallwe> kkk pois é, vou ver depois melhor, acho que é celcius mas só se entendi errado
<shallwe> ai vc entra em um link no youtube com o nome "Raspberry Pi 3 (Review)" e o cara ta falando em russo kkkk é de matar
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> vixi esse whatsapp pra pidgin é muito bugado
<shallwe> mas quebra um galho legal
<barna> eu to usando o telegram desktop aki, fluindo 100%
<shallwe> barna: sim tb tenho muito bom mesmo, tem pra web e tudo, sempre que posso aviso as pessoas que instalem, mas elas insistem no maledeto whatsapp kkk
<shallwe> brasileiro é fogo, quando garra com uma coisa não larga
<barna> pois é, mas alguns meios q eu ando geral não usa whatsapp, só telegram
<barna> mas em outros quando vc propõe migrar pro telegram, te olham com uma cara de "onde aterrizou o disco voador? de que planeta esse kra vem?"
<shallwe> barna: pior é bem assim
<shallwe> é a gente não aprende kkk, infelizmente tenho que usar corel draw e mesmo assim quando mais precisamos, baaaann, erro no programa kkkk depois de se empolgar 1h no arquivo :( sorte que fez backup automatico e me salvou algum tempo
<shallwe> eu quase rodo illustrator pelo wine
<barna> shallwe, pra q isso?
<shallwe> saiu uma nova versão do wine, vou testar depois, tomara que tenham arrumado alguma coisa
<shallwe> uso pra desenho e finalização pra pré impressão
<shallwe> tem que ser no corel ou illustrator
<barna> shallwe, vou te chamar num pvt ok/
<barna> ?
<shallwe> vc já me passou um link uma vez sobre inkscape né?
<barna> quero passar um canal de comunicação de designer q só usam SL
<barna> eles trampam com impressão e a coisa toda.
<barna> os kras sacam muuuuuuuuuito
<shallwe> barna: sim to ligado
<shallwe> mas não adianta, inkscape não me satisfaz na minha empresa :(
<shallwe> é muito mão de obra pra finalizar
<shallwe> problema é a saída CMYK
<barna> mano, eles tavam falando sobre isso esses dias.
<barna> mano vc ta nesses grupos q te mandei os links?
<shallwe> barna: vi o privado, vou dar uma olhada nos links valeu, não custa nada e sempre é bom saber mais :)
<barna> mano tem kra q tem grafica, faz as impressoes e cia tudo em SL
<shallwe> é do telegram não entra
<barna> sim, te mandei 3 grupos de telegram
<shallwe> barna: a blz 1 entrou :) valeu
<shallwe> legal isso de grupos de telegram :)
<shallwe> entrou o de audio
<barna> o avix é tudo q se trate de imagem e audio
<barna> os outros 2 são especificos de imagem.
<shallwe> barna: sim vi agora
<shallwe> eu voltei mais atrás :) valeu
<shallwe> depois vou dar uma olhada nas conversas, parece bem interessante
<barna> massa, entra nos outro 2
<shallwe> só consegui em 1
<barna> o gnugraf é o mais foda dos 3
<shallwe> e no seu chat claro
<barna> te mandei o link inbox
<shallwe> sim mas não entram, só entrou 1
<shallwe> mas tranquilo cara, valeu mesmo, com esse já dá pra ver
<shallwe> finalizar aqui o arquivo chato antes :)
<shallwe> show de bola http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/flat-ambiance-radiance-color-gtk-theme
<shallwe> sempre achei o degradê do ubuntu meio cafona :) mas esse tema mata a pau :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<icaro_> whois icaro
<icaro_> ops
<tonao35> bom dia,  estou tentando instalar o ubuntu em um note dell e nao estou conseguindo
<tonao35> problema na instalacao do grub
<rafael> tonao35: não está muito clara sua dúvida
<rafael> tonao35: qual é o problema?
<rafael> tonao35: bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<rafael> shallwe: bom dia
<shallwe> cara esse telegram é show de bola, tem vários canais legais :)
<shallwe> é uma mistura de whatsapp com twitter kkk
<shallwe> e irc
<shallwe> tem até um canal do ubuntu com 410 membros, mas não está ativo, não sei pq
<marcelomauro> \join #cpp-br
<ratocyber> Olá galera
<ratocyber> Alguém on ?:
<Elfon> hggdh: opa
<Elfon> tá on?
<Elfon> hggdh: rapaz...eu tinha um arquivo com umas letras na fonte Century Gothic...Mas quando instalei a fonte no sistema ficou tudo bagunçado
<Elfon> hggdh: parece que localizei...precisava da fonte regular, bold e italic
<hggdh> Elfon: é sempre bom instalar todas as faces de um font
<Elfon> hggdh: é pq o arquivo tinha uns 3 anos...aí nem lembrava quais fontes...eu tinha feito no inkscape no windows ainda....huahua
<Elfon> hggdh: qual o cuidado que vc recomendou mesmo com as cores antes de mandar pra grafica?
<Elfon> pra não dar pau quando feito no inkscape
<ferleite> Boa tarde, sou novo usando Ubuntu, queria saber como faço para verificar se o servidor FTP esta ativo? Estava seguindo os procedimentos de um site e acho que ativei, mas gostaria de desativa-lo
<barna> Elfon, eu faço parte de um grupo de designers (mesmo eu não sendo, trabalho com fotografia), lá sempre rola esse papo de inkscape + cmyk + grafica.
<barna> ferleite, eu num tenho nem ideia, mas manda o link do site. quem sabe......
<Elfon> barna: alguma dica/
<barna> Elfon, dei uma pesquisada rapida nos links do grupo.
<barna> http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/getting-cmyk-colors-from-inkscape-to-scribus
<barna> http://www.hughski.com/
<barna> http://cadunico.art.br/convertendo-imagem-para-pdf1xa/
<Elfon> ok...vou verificar :)
<barna> Elfon, bora pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ? estamos fugindo do tema do canal.
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<Romildo_Vitorino> hoje resolvi testar o 16.04 e nao consegui rodar o sistema de jeito nenhum.
<Romildo_Vitorino> acredito que seja problema com o driver de video amd
<Romildo_Vitorino> pelo jeito quem tem placa de video amd antiga como a minha (HD6530) vai passar muito tempo ainda no 14.04
<astroo-> ou se a amd decidir fazer 1 driver
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. dificil heinh
<astroo-> nao ando a par dessa area
<Romildo_Vitorino> ja havia lido algumas noticias que o 16.04 nao teria suporte ao driver proprietario da amd, mas nao funcionar nem o opensource foi de lascar
<Romildo_Vitorino> parece que as coisas regridem quando deveriam progredir
<hggdh> A AMD não mais suporta Catalist e outros em kernels >= 4.4, até onde me lembro
<astroo-> com sorte muda de ideias
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-25
<fantasma> ola
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> Rá, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> boa
<shallwe> :) acabei de tirar do forno de 250 graus depois de 6 min minha placa de video e adivinha, voltou a funcionar kkkk
<shallwe> solda fria é fogo
<shallwe> já é minha segunda placa de vídeo que recupero com isso de colocar no forno
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma> meu aircrack-ng ta na versao . 1.1  , e ja tem a versao 1.2 ,, como faço ppra atualizar
<astroo-> nao sei
<fantasma> que foda entao
<xGrind> fantasma, instalou pela central de programas?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> ola  bo dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<barna> ida
<barna> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde a todos
<barna> tarde
<Romildo_Vitorino> alguem ai testando o 16.04 lts?
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: uso o xenial desde o início. Apenas um problema sério, que me levou a reinstalar
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, eu havia testado quando tava na fase beta, depois tentei usar de novo e nao iniciava. Hoje consegui usar mudando o kernel pra uma versao mais antiga
<Romildo_Vitorino> acredito que seja devido problema com o video da amd HD6530
<hggdh> pode ser, a AMD abandonow Catalist &  amigos no kernel 4.4
<Romildo_Vitorino> pra instalar tive que atualizar a partir do 15.10 e manter o kernel do 15.10
<Romildo_Vitorino> to usando o kernel 4.2
<Romildo_Vitorino> notei que ainda nao resolveram o problema dos menus.
<hggdh> não sei ainda como vai ficar no 16.04. Eu sei que, no momento, apenas o opensource driver é suportado
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, mas eu nunca usei o driver da amd sempre foi o driver opensource, é ele mesmo que nao esta funcionando no 16.04
<hggdh> isto nãosei, usoIntel
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom pra ti. meu pc ja ta meio velhinho. a proxima maquina que eu comprar vou atentar mais para o hardware pra garantir ter menos problema de suporte
<hggdh> conta-me que a AMD vai liberar, em um futuro (talvez próximo) um novo driver, agora open-sourced.
<hggdh> /conta/consta/
<Romildo_Vitorino> achei que pelo menos o driver opensource funcionaria no kernel 4.4
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, vou manter o kernel 4.2 ate aparecer uma solução
<Romildo_Vitorino> gostei da possibilidade de mudança do laucher. ja coloquei na parte de baixo, ganhei espaço lateral nas minhas planilhas
<Romildo_Vitorino> pena que ainda nao tenha resolvido o problema com os menus, tenho acessado as funções com ajuda do hud
<hggdh> qu problma é este?
<Romildo_Vitorino> os menus nao aparecem
<hggdh> tens os indicadores aparecendo?
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao. nada.
<Romildo_Vitorino> so vejo os menus no firefox e no chrome
<hggdh> parecido com o que ocorreu comigo, and causou-me, eventualmente, a reinstalar o xenial
<Romildo_Vitorino> no libreoffice e nas janelas do sistema nao aparecem os menus
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu preciso. me empresta 5.000,00?
<nuno_nunes> Romildo_Vitorino, vai trabalhar
<nuno_nunes> eu não sou nenhuma caixa atm
<nuno_nunes> Romildo_Vitorino, eu falei em linux :|
<Romildo_Vitorino> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Romildo_Vitorino> na proxima seja mais especifico. kkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> Romildo_Vitorino, entao le o titulo quando entras na sala :|
<nuno_nunes> burro
<Romildo_Vitorino> nossa. que falta de senso de humor
<Romildo_Vitorino> é pascoa rapaz, relaxa
<nuno_nunes> pk eu não venho aqui para criar chat aqui
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> pk aqui e uma sala de suporte do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Romildo_Vitorino> ok. vc da suporte para 16.04?
<nuno_nunes> a versão 16.04 ainda nem está em modo estavel
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> so sai em abril a meio do mes
<nuno_nunes> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-br] ATENÇÃO: 15.10 é suportada até Jul 2016; 14.04.4 é suportada até Abr 2019; 16.04 ainda está em desenvolvimento, e nao é estável.
<Romildo_Vitorino> acredito que um simples não era suficiente :)
<nuno_nunes> ainda tem muitos erros
<hggdh> suporte para a 16.04 é dado em #ubuntu+1
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, obrigado
<nuno_nunes> hggdh eu ainda nao uso isso :D
<hggdh> heh
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, eu não gosto muito de testar beta
<Romildo_Vitorino> astroo- boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<adrianoc> pessoal, alguém já configurou o userdir do apache2 no ubuntu ? o meu não funciona.
<adrianoc> vejam meu userdir.conf http://pastebin.com/bqh3zJZZ
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<shallwe> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> ubuntu 16.04 não tem drive ainda proprietário da ati :(
<shallwe> mas chega lá
<Romildo_Vitorino> o ruim é que nem o opensource esta funcionando
<shallwe> Romildo_Vitorino: pra mim ta
<shallwe> testei hoje
<shallwe> alias nem mexi deixei com o padrão, não sei se está com o open mas deve estar se não nem rodaria acredito eu
<Romildo_Vitorino> minha placa de video é onboard e é meio antiga, hd6530
<shallwe> a minha é uma hd 6570 não deve ser muito diferente
<Romildo_Vitorino> entao eu fui sorteado. kkkkkkk
<shallwe> estava usando uma onboard, mas ai fiz aquilo de colocar a placa no forno kkk por 6 min e revivi minha antiga 6570, agora estou usando ela :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. instalei o tema do ubuntu kilin
<Romildo_Vitorino> ficou massa
<shallwe> antes não dava nem tela
<shallwe> eu instalei um tema flat
<shallwe> esse não conheço
<Romildo_Vitorino> é o tema do ubuntu chinez
<Romildo_Vitorino> achei legal
<shallwe> estou vendo aqui
<shallwe> legal ele é meio diferente
<shallwe> eu estou usando este: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/flat-ambiance-radiance-color-gtk-theme?utm_source=slideshow
<Romildo_Vitorino> o do ubuntu kylin esta nos respositorios. é so vc instalar e ativar com o unity tweak tool
<Romildo_Vitorino> legal esse que vc esta usando. gosto de temas escuros
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-26
<ftptiago> Oi!
<astroo-> ola
<ftptiago> tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<ftptiago> Otimo! sou de Betim MG e você?
<ftptiago> Alguém sabe se existe algum grupo irc do php em português?
<astroo-> na teoria  #php-br
<ftptiago> Valeu obrigado!
<astroo-> ve o privado
<barna> ftptiago, quase meu vizinho. eu estou em bh
<ftptiago> barna - Que bom saber!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<celso> Boa tarde a todos, alguem ja usando o Xubuntu16.04?
<celso> Estou com problema com relação ao relógio do sistema
<celso> configurei para São Paulo,mas marca :
<celso> 11:45
<celso> na BIOS está correto
<celso> qdo. acesso pelo Ruindows está correto.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> celso: qual a diferença de horas?
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda aqui
<nuno_nunes> boas hggdh
<mirqui> blza nuno , por enquanto não :)
<celso> hggdh: agora é 15:17 e no sistema marca 12:17
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, boas :)
<celso> na BIOS está certo
<nuno_nunes> aqui sao 18:18
<mirqui> tudo bem tbm nuno :)
<nuno_nunes> cleso ja viu o fuso horario do pc
<nuno_nunes> do sistema
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eu apartir de amanha vou ter que programar o fuso horirio do linux para os açores
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> tens alguma dificuldade nuno ?
<celso> nuno_nunes: São Paulo é 15:20
<celso> relogio do Xubuntu é 12:20
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, por causa do windows
<nuno_nunes> tenho que alterar isto :|
<hggdh> celso: qual q hora marcada na BIOS?
<mirqui> do windows não lembro
<celso> mudo o horário pela configuração do sistema,mas quando dou reboot o relogio fica errado de novo
<mirqui> mas tem como acertar pelo dos
<nuno_nunes> a hora muda e depois o windows diz que tem 1 hora mais
<nuno_nunes> fica com a hora avec e espanhola :|
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: boas, como vai a vida na santa terrinha?
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, nao
<mirqui> digita time
<celso> hggdh: 15:22
<mirqui> e date
<mirqui> com a hora e o dia respectivo
<hggdh> celso: idelamente, o BIOS deveria marcar hora UTC.
<celso> tem um comando sudo date -set
<nuno_nunes> mudo o fuso o fuso horario do windows fica comuma hora a mais
<hggdh> (agora, 18:22)
<nuno_nunes> A hora UTC
<celso> ja tentei e muda o horario,mas qdo reinicio o sistema fica errado outra vez
<nuno_nunes> Sao 18:23
<nuno_nunes> aqui são 18:23 ate as 1:00
<nuno_nunes> celso uso o NTP
<celso> nuno_nunes: instalei o NTP
<celso> mas não resolveu
<nuno_nunes> ainda bem que eu nao uso xubuntu e nem xfce
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> celso: como instalaste o NTP? Quais comandos?
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, mirqui, hora de verao :s
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: pois, por cá também (CDT, UTC-5)
<celso> hggdh: mexendo na configuração do horário o proprio sistema pergunta se quer instalar e pede a senha root. Aceitei a instalação,mas nao resolveu.
<hggdh> celso: há, na configuração, uma opção para o relogio do sistema em UTC?
<nuno_nunes> aqui é gmt e gmt+1 (verao)
<mirqui> nuno não te entendo , altera só uma hora
<nuno_nunes> ya
<nuno_nunes> mas o windows e linu ficam com as horas trocadas lol
<mirqui> digita time e a hora
<nuno_nunes> mas eu resolvo
<nuno_nunes> meto a hora como açores
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mirqui> tipo 00:00:00
<hggdh> lembro-me, vagamente, de problemas com horário de verão no Brasil, as tabelas estavam erradas.
<celso> onde posso postar um screenshot da configuração do horario?
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, pois como aqui
<hggdh> !pastebin
<lubotu2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, comprei um rato sem fios nos chinocas lol
<hggdh> celso: de-nos, também, a saída de 'date'
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: e funciona?
<nuno_nunes> funciona melhor com pilhas recarregaveis que normais
<mirqui> qualmarca nuno ?
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> weibo (marca chinesa9
<nuno_nunes> lol
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: tenho um sem fio, da logitech; não troco as pilhas faz mais que 6 meses
<mirqui> não conheço
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu so tem uma pilha lol
<nuno_nunes> foi comprado nos chinocas por 7.50 euros
<mirqui> está caro
<nuno_nunes> caro
<celso> http://imgur.com/5Q2Us42
<nuno_nunes> aqui um norma numa loja normal custa 25 euros
<nuno_nunes> :s
<celso> manter sincronizado com servidor na internet
<mirqui> mas é feito na china ?
<mirqui> o de 25 euros ?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> alias sao todos da china
<nuno_nunes> :p
<nuno_nunes> sabes pk
<hggdh> celso: soa-me como teu BIOS está a marcar horas em BR, e não UTC
<mirqui> não sabia
<nuno_nunes> por causa da mao de obra
<celso> hggdh vou verificar e já volto
<celso> reboot rapidinho
<mirqui> tem japão , china , corea
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mirqui> tawan
<hggdh> Taiwan
<nuno_nunes> a bios nao tem fuso horario :)
<mirqui> isso
<nuno_nunes> mas o japao nao tem muita coisa
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: por isto que deve estar em UTC
<nuno_nunes> o meu nunca esta em utc
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mirqui> no tempo do win xp
<mirqui> tinha um programa que acertava o relogio do pc
<nuno_nunes> o meu so falha quando quando muda a hora
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mirqui> por um relógio atômico
<mirqui> agora não lembro qual
<nuno_nunes> se me der na tola como okitel k10000
<nuno_nunes> :p
<celso> hggdh: Bios está certo
<hggdh> celso: hora em UTC?
<mirqui> que é isso nuno ?
<celso> não mostra se está em UTC
<celso> mostra Sao Paulo e horario correto
<hggdh> ...
<nuno_nunes> so no linux ficam com horas erradas
<nuno_nunes> :)
<hggdh> celso: coloque o BIOS em UTC
<nuno_nunes> isso é telemovel com uma bateria de 10000 mah
<nuno_nunes> :p
<mirqui> ahahah não entendi nada
<mirqui> que tem a ver com a hora de açores ?
<nuno_nunes> porque assim as horas no linux e windows ficam correctas
<nuno_nunes> lol
<mirqui> não tem nexo , mas tudo bem :)
<nuno_nunes> quando esta na hora de inverno esta tudo bem na hora de verao ja nao esta
<mirqui> ai vai em configurações no linux
<mirqui> ou no win
<mirqui> date e time
<mirqui> 00;00:00
<mirqui> não sei acertar a hora do ubuntu pelo terminal
<nuno_nunes> no windows fica com a hora francesa
<nuno_nunes> e eu nao quero
<mirqui> ahaha nuno , que horas são em açores ?
<nuno_nunes> menos 1 hora que em portugal
<nuno_nunes> :p
<mirqui> e que horas são em portugal ?
<nuno_nunes> 18:53 ate as 01:00
<nuno_nunes> a 01:00 sao 02:00
<mirqui> então digita no windows
<mirqui> time 18:53
<nuno_nunes> agora esra
<mirqui> só isto
<nuno_nunes> quando mudar para a hora de inverno windows e linux ficam errados
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> e para data tbm
<mirqui> date dd\mm\aa
<mirqui> ai acerta a data no kinux tbm
<mirqui> linux
<mirqui> configurações data\hora
<nuno_nunes> no linux eu acerto a hora e no windows da merda
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> mas eu estou habituado :D
<mirqui> vc está em dual boot ?
<nuno_nunes> qual dual boot
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 6 boot
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> opa , então está ai seu problema
<celso> hggdh: http://imgur.com/XBwAWp7
<nuno_nunes> mesmo quando tinha dual boot tinha a mesma treta
<mirqui> se vc quer data e hora em cada boot diferente
<celso> hggdh: aqui no sistema marca 12:58
<nuno_nunes> no relogio da bios marque 19:00
<mirqui> o relógio está certo ou erra de vez em quando ?
<mirqui> pode ser a pilha
<hggdh> celso: 15:37 *não* é UTC
<nuno_nunes> sao 19:01 UTC
<nuno_nunes> :D
<celso> hggdh: vou ver se acho na BIOS onde aciona o UTC
<celso> 19:01 tambem estaria errado
<hggdh> celso: simplesmente coloque a hora em UTC
<celso> aqui é 16:03
<hggdh> ...
<nuno_nunes> UTC 19:03
<nuno_nunes> :|
<celso> ja volto
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, parece que estamos a bater num cego ou uma pedra
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> oy vey...
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, eu agoa nao posso usar kernel 4.5
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<hggdh> hh
<hggdh> heh
<nuno_nunes> devido que erro de acpi :D e nem arranca
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> vou esperar o 16.10 para testar os novos kernels
<nuno_nunes> eu estou pensar em comprar um pc novo
<nuno_nunes> :d
<mirqui> note ou de mesa ?
<hggdh> de vez em quando não é uma má idéia :-)
<nuno_nunes> notebook
<hggdh> eu estou a pensar em comprar um surface pro 3, e instalar Ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> este pc tem 3 anos e meio
<nuno_nunes> só é tudo amd
<hggdh> bem, vou almoçar.
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> ah pcs no mercado so tem 32 gb de disco
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> surface ?
<hggdh> sim, o da Microsoft
<mirqui> um tablet com teclado tbm resolve
<mirqui> vc precisa dele para algo profissional ?
<nuno_nunes> quem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> o surface ?
<nuno_nunes> eu no outro dia vi um pc de 17.3 polegadas por 1000 euros
<mirqui> ahah está brincando
<nuno_nunes> quem
<mirqui> está parelho o preço daqui do brasil
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<mirqui> 1500 , 2000 reais
<mirqui> um pc bom
<nuno_nunes> mas aquilo ja tinha grafica nvidia, 16 gb de ram, intel i7 e disco 1.5 Gb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> 1500 gb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu nao compro pcs com intel :D
<nuno_nunes> de grafica
<nuno_nunes> não valem nada
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> tenho um note i5 4 gb de ram
<mirqui> estou nele agora
<mirqui> não sei se o linux reconhece tanta memória assim
<nuno_nunes> este pc tem 4 gb de ram num amd apu e com trabalha com 3.5 Gb
<mirqui> sei que meu note funciona bem , bem fluido
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> arre que porra
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mirqui> amd numca usei
<mirqui> sempre usei chips intel
<nuno_nunes> surface pro 4 i5 999.99 euros
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> https://www.worten.pt/inicio/informatica/computadores/portateis/portatil-hibrido-12-3-microsoft-surface-pro-4-i5-128gb.html
<mirqui> haaa nuno , uma coisa
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eu usei intel muito tempo
<mirqui> olha o legacy
<nuno_nunes> eu comcei com Pentium 133 Mhz
<mirqui> pode ser uma dor de cabeça tentar usar ubuntu nele
<nuno_nunes> eu disse aquilo por causa do preço
<mirqui> haa
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eu estou a usar o ubuntu em uefi com secureboot ativo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> disso não entendo
<nuno_nunes> Eu tenho windows 10, linux manjaro, ubuntu, debian, opensuse e mageia
<mirqui> o meu boot numca deu problema de usar windows linux
<Celso> hggdh: não encontrei nenhuma opção na BIOS para ativar UTC
<nuno_nunes> eu uso uefi a 1 ano :D
<nuno_nunes> vejam este pc: https://www.worten.pt/inicio/informatica/computadores/portateis/portatil-essencial-17-3-lenovo-g70-80.html
<mirqui> mas usei por pouco tempo win 7
<nuno_nunes> celso escreves a hora em UTC e guardas na bios e renicia o pc :|
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eu tenho o windows por causa de alguns programas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> legal :)
<mirqui> estou vendo o link , legal o note
<nuno_nunes> mas esses lenovos o windows em todo em ingles
<nuno_nunes> :d
<mirqui> windows tem pacote de idiomas ?
<nuno_nunes> o windows 10 podes instalar o idioma que quiseres
<nuno_nunes> .d
<mirqui> haa tranquilo então
<nuno_nunes> ah uma maraca nao sei se compro é acer
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> tenho um lg
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um asus x55u
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> o de mesa é do mercado cinza
<mirqui> mas feito por uma loja de informática
<mirqui> boa máquina tbm
<nuno_nunes> os notebooks nao montados na china :D
<mirqui> não , o note é lg
<mirqui> o de mesa é que foi montado em uma loja de pcs
<nuno_nunes> isso e normal
<nuno_nunes> os desktop ate eu o monto :D
<nuno_nunes> sozinho
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> https://www.worten.pt/inicio/informatica/computadores/portateis/portatil-avancado-15-6-toshiba-satellite-l50-c-1vk.html
<nuno_nunes> https://www.worten.pt/inicio/informatica/computadores/portateis/portatil-avancado-15-6-toshiba-satellite-c55-c-1gv.html
<mirqui> gabinete atx padrão
<nuno_nunes> ve esse
<mirqui> boa fonte
<mirqui> placa mãe gigabyte
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, todos os desktop desde de 98 são atx
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> atx pq é grande
<mirqui> tem os slins , que não tem muitos recursos
<nuno_nunes> eu ja tive um atx so a caixa pesava 20 kgs
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> https://www.worten.pt/inicio/informatica/computadores/portateis/portatil-essencial-15-6-asus-k555lj-xx974t.html
<nuno_nunes> 8 gb de ram
<mirqui> ahaha meu pc não pesa 2kg
<nuno_nunes> :$
<mirqui> e o gabinete é grande
<nuno_nunes> sabes pk pesava 20 kgs
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> não ahaha , pq ?
<nuno_nunes> a caixa era de servidor
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> gostas deste: https://www.worten.pt/inicio/informatica/computadores/portateis/portatil-avancado-17-3-hp-pavilion-17-g152np.html
<Celso> hwclock -s -u
<mirqui> servidor pode ser grande ou pequeno nuno
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> cpu boa
<mirqui> da hp tive uma impressora e um scanner
<nuno_nunes> mas no linux tem dado problemas com amd :|
<mirqui> sim , alguma incompatibilidade
<nuno_nunes> nao fazem drivers
<nuno_nunes> :\
<mirqui> o i5 emula 4 núcleos
<mirqui> aquele é 4 núcleos
<Celso> achei um tutorial que diz:
<mirqui> pena que não funcione tão bem no linux
<Celso> Ajustar o relógio do sistema para a hora do hardware utilizando o padrão UTC
<nuno_nunes> ate o i3 tambem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> sim
<Celso> #hwclock -s -u
<Celso> mas muda para horário errado
<nuno_nunes> porn isso e que eu nao estou a funcionar com o kernel 4.5
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, estas ai
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: estou cá
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, ve isto: http://www.tinydeal.com/oukitel-k10000-55-hd-ips-mtk6735p-quad-core-64-bit-4g-lte-phone-p-153980.html
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: jamais ouvi falar deste oukitel
<hggdh> mas é barato...
<nuno_nunes> mas viste a beteria :D
<barna_> q q tem de + esse cel? muito parecido com o meu galaxy note 2 de 4 anos de idade!
<nuno_nunes> esse cell tem uma bateria de 10000 mah
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Picasso_DF_AWAY> carai 10k de mah =o
<Picasso_DF_AWAY> deve durar uns 5 dias no mínimo.
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-27
<barna_> belas b.... o meu tem uma de 1300mah
<barna_> opa, pera, tem um 0 a mais ai???? to sem oculos....
<Picasso_DF> tenho um de 2.500 por ai e dura só 1 dia e meio no máximo se não usar direito... whatsapp e navegar suga recursos...
<barna_> Picasso_DF, confirma pra mim, é 1k ou 10k a bateira?
<Picasso_DF> 10.000 dez mil.
<Picasso_DF> ele falou ai e tals deixa eu ver no site...
<barna_> ajudou..... valeu
<Picasso_DF> sim 10 mil mah Jesus amado que exagero pros dias de hoje hehehhee
<barna_> sim 10k 9v
<barna_> agora sim vi vantagem nele. eu tenho um batery pack de 10k externo sempre comigo. pra mim é essencial.
<Picasso_DF> Muito prozudo é lollipop... compensa importar e pagar mais uns 200 em imposto ainda bate qualquer celular br aqui :D
<Picasso_DF> ahhh é 1.0 o processador x.x
<barna_> eu não pretendo trocar de cell tão cedo, meu note 2 + cyanogen ta me servindo bem ainda.
<barna_> é o meu é quad 1.6
<Picasso_DF> eu tenho um gran prime, removi, os apps que vem dele de fábrica e ficou vuado.. só não instalar o facebook e menssager que não trava nada.
<barna_> eu to criando paciencia de formatar o meu e meter uma rom baseada na original só q limpa, o cyanogem é massa, mas to de cansada dela.
<barna_> eu tenho face e messagem, mas tenho um boot app manager, de não sobe ele no boot, só quando eu preciso usar, depois eu fecho eles no gerenciador de app.
<Picasso_DF> Interessante... mais nem curto custom rooms... são bugadas demais... queria ter acesso a terminal e tals... instalar apps e pah... via terminal.
<barna_> quando eu comprei o meu (em 2012) ou vc usava a original ou cyanogem, eu até tentei desinstalar uns app com root, mas depois sugiu essas q não a original beeeeem limpa por quem manja dos paranaue
<barna_> troque o não por são
<Picasso_DF> hum.
<Picasso_DF> mals a demora nem vi piscar aqui... nunca usei custom roms... vi que a pro meu celular tinhas uns bugs bizarros ai nunca usei.
<barna_> no meu sempre rodaram blz
<Picasso_DF> Hum... o meu tava repotado com problema na câmera =s
<barna_> eu sou doido pra jogar um ubuntu phone no meu, mas esse sim ta reportado um tanto de bug.
<Picasso_DF> É fodz que os drivers são tudo proprietário mais já pensou rodar um xfce ou ldxe no cel? ia ser prozeira, ou uma interface só pra cels...
<barna_> meu sonho é rodar mult desktops em cel.
<Picasso_DF> seria pro demais rodar o ubuntu no meu cel... android chupa 800 mbs de ram velho... Jesus amado é quase um windows =/
<barna_> independente da DE, eu num vivo sem multdesktop, no comp de produção trabalho com 8, nesse q é pra web e comunicação uso 4
<barna_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk
<Picasso_DF> exagero huehuehuehuehue eu abandonei o windows de vez... parei de jogar e agora é só ubuntu =D
<alvaro> mas tem um problema, a maioria dos jogos não roda no ubuntu, para piorar quem usa placa de video amd  serie R , não vai ter driver para o ubuntu 16.04
<hggdh> Picasso_DF: cuida da linguagem, por favor
<alvaro> :(
<barna_> eu abandonei o win em 2009, quando lançou o ubuntu 9.04, mas uns tempos atraz ganhei um p4 q tava com winxp e um monte de jogos, cabei botando ele numa mesa e jogo uns joguinhos velhos nele.
<Picasso_DF> o que falei de errado? =o
<hggdh> Picasso_DF: "é fodz".
<Picasso_DF> É, windows só presta para jogos mesmo... linux ainda tem problemas com drivers de vídeo e jogos =/ mais o wine tá muito pro.
<Picasso_DF> 0.o
<hggdh> pois é.
<barna_> alvaro, kra, eu tava passeando pela steam hoje, ta tendo muuuuito jogo pra linux......
<Picasso_DF> =x
<Picasso_DF> sim, verdade steam tem muito mas o que eu gosto é só no windows =(
<alvaro> mas e o suporte dos drives ???
<alvaro> tambem e o meu caso
<barna_> kra ai o problema é a amd q abandonou o catalyst
<Picasso_DF> pois é... amd parece que parou os updates pro linux.
<Picasso_DF> sim =/
<alvaro> o wine é bom, porem ainda não roda tudo
<Picasso_DF> e pede 3 vezes mais recursos hehehehe =x
<barna_> ela ta prometendo integrar os drivers no kernel, mas sabe-se lá deus pra quando
<barna_> por essas e outras q eu só tenho nvidia aki.
<Picasso_DF> Meu note é amd, terrível, terrível =s
<alvaro> catalyst eu não uso, estou usando o Crimson
<barna_> mas vcs tão reclamando de barriga cheia, ainda tem o driver open, agora pega um note comp placa de video sis pra vc ver o q é bom!
<alvaro> mas não é a mesma coisa o driver open
<barna_> crimson é o open?
<alvaro> não é proprietário
 * barna_ não entendo nada de amd
<Picasso_DF> não sei diferenciar... mas acho que o desenvolvido pela amd são melhores...
<alvaro>  a AMD, leva vantagem no preço, em relação aos demais
<alvaro> Picasso_DF sem sombra de duvidas
<barna_> pelo q ouço a galera falar, pra user cotidiano o open e o non-free dão na mesma, muda pra gamer
<Picasso_DF> verdade... amd o preço é bem mais em conta...
<alvaro> dá uma diferença brutal
<Picasso_DF> mais fui fazer um orçamento e i5 ficou no preço do 8350...
<Picasso_DF> sim gamer só os drivers... quem não joga dá nada não.
<alvaro> barna_ o driver proprietario te dá controle total sobre a placa de video
<barna_> eu pago pra num ter dor de cabeça. trabalho com video.
<alvaro> vou trocar é a placa mae, processador pelos da AMD
<barna_> e pra mim, nada melhor q a cuda
<Picasso_DF> Tem que pesquisar muito...
<alvaro> sai pela metade do preço
<Picasso_DF> porque intel tá quase mesmo preço dependendo...
<Picasso_DF> tem uma loja aqui em Brasília que é muito barato as peças :D
<alvaro> se fosse tudo intel pagaria uns 6000
<Picasso_DF> bom i5 44xx ficou em 3,400 enquanto um 8350 da amd ficou no mesmo preço praticamente e tive que colocar uma placa de vídeo de 1 gbs bem noob... porque a placa mãe do amd não vem com vídeo onboard (as medianas).
<Picasso_DF> eu pensava assim também hehehe
<barna_> eu tenho uma mini-produtora de video e uma render farm aki, todas as maquinas amd q tinha era dor de cabeça! cabei doando todas!
<Picasso_DF> Queria uma doação, meu notebook, é uma negação =/ para virtualização o intel é bem melhor...
<barna_> nó eu nem sei como q é vm em amd, eu uso muuuuito aki
<Picasso_DF> ^^
<alvaro> esse é o que vou adiquirir
<alvaro> http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/site/carrinho/carrinho.cgi?load=1459040557
<Picasso_DF> aqui no centro da cidade abriu uma loja filiada a Adobe, pensando aqui, em fazer um curso lá depois xD
<Picasso_DF> carrinho vazio hehehehe
<alvaro> uai ???
<Picasso_DF> acho que só roda ai no seu pc xD
<alvaro> http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/site/carrinho/carrinho.cgi?load=1459040669
<alvaro> E agora ???
<Picasso_DF> vazio é que fica no seu browser eu acho o histórico e pah :P (cookies)
<alvaro> olha a placa mae
<alvaro> Placa-Mãe ASRock p/ AMD ATX Fatal1ty 970 Performance/3.1, 4xDDR3, M.2, USB 3.1 Box
<Picasso_DF> essas askrock são muito boaa.... =3
<Picasso_DF> 970 são top de linha =D
<alvaro> esse é o processador
<alvaro> Processador AMD FX-8350 Vishera, Cache 8MB, 4.0GHz (4.2Ghz Max Turbo) AM3 FD8350FRHKBOX
<Picasso_DF> eu ia comprar esse...
<alvaro> 8 nucleos
<Picasso_DF> mais o ruim do amd é que tu vai ter que gastar com cooler...
<Picasso_DF> esquenta demais =/
<alvaro> esses novos não
<alvaro> media de 35 graus
<Picasso_DF> hum... mais não precisa de water cooler?
<Picasso_DF> HUMMM ai sim hein?
<alvaro> não
<Picasso_DF> ruim que não vem placa onboard junto nas placas mães boa ai tem que colocar uma ruim...
<alvaro> essa vem com uma R7 imbutida
<alvaro> andei pesquisando
<Picasso_DF> ai sim já quebra um galho... mais quanto tá?
<alvaro> espere
<alvaro> placa mae 800
<alvaro> processador 944
<alvaro> achei barato
<Picasso_DF> meio salgado o preço mas como vem placa onboard meio "pro" compensa... é uns 200 a 170 reais só uma placa de vídeo e tals... ai se tu compra uma de 500 e coloca 200 da vídeo offboard noob pra usar compensa sim uma dessas...
<Picasso_DF> o problema é que tudo ficou caro, dólar a 4 reais, terrível...
<alvaro> estou tentando sair de um Core2Duo
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> de 2009
<alvaro> só 2 nucleos
<Picasso_DF> eu tinha um i3, rolou uns problemas, fiquei com um dual core 1.6 mds só sofrimento...
<alvaro> o que tenho é de 2,4
<alvaro> 4 de RAM
<Picasso_DF> melhor que o meu... o meu é tão ruim que só expande memória até 4 gbs =/
<alvaro> a vantagens dos Core2Duo é o consumo infimo de energia
<Picasso_DF> hum... é um dos problemas dos novos processadores... consomem demais =s
<alvaro> o meu chegou ao limite
<alvaro> esse que mostrei não
<Picasso_DF> hum...
<alvaro> outra vantagem sobre os I da Intel
<Picasso_DF> ^^^
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<starkiller> amigos, preciso de duas ajudas
<starkiller> primeiro meu Lubuntu sempre que entra em tela de descanso não volta mesmo depois de colocar a senha, tenho que desligar ele forçado
<starkiller> alguém pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kakto> Oi... usando a versão 15.10. Não tive problemas...
<barna> :)
<astroo-> ola
<kakto> Aki pela 1a vez...
<kakto> 1/2 perdido...
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda sobre o irc e so dizer
<barna> Bem Vindo!
<kakto> O assunto é Ubuntu geral?
<astroo-> sim
<kakto> Cursando Sistemas de Informação. Admirado com o quanto se pode aprender... Linux, shell script, algoritmos, linguagens de programação voltadas para fins gerais, para a web, redes, bancos de dados... Pirando...rs
<kakto> No início do curso usava o Windows com tranquilidade... Depois cedi à benéfica pressão dos colegas para usar Linux. Escolhi Ubuntu ano passado  e estou neste até hoje.
<kakto> Tenho Live CD com Debian e também curto usar... Mas o dia-a-dia é Ubuntu.
<kakto> Tá por aí ainda?
<barna> kakto, 1 seg, ja volto
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<luis_br> Pessoal, o ícone do NetworkManager sumiu do painel. Já tentei o comando nm-applet no terminal sem sucesso, ja pesquisei no google e nada. Alguma ideia do que pode ser?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-21
<Maninho> Boa noite =D
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! tem algum programa para o ubuntu como quadro branco ou lousa digital?
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! alguém sabe algum programa do ubuntu que seja como um quadro branco lousa? obrigado!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-23
<xubuntu46i> boa noite
<xubuntu46i> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> a esta hora nao e "facil"
<xubuntu46i> kkkk
<xubuntu46i> é verdade
<xubuntu46i> é pq estou tentando instalar o xubuntu aqui
<xubuntu46i> e não passa de "Detectando sistemas de arquivo"
<astroo-> diz que pc tens
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! alguém sabe algum programa do ubuntu que seja como um quadro branco lousa? obrigado!
<Elton> Al3xg0?
<Elton> Opressor do Tr3v0r?
<Elton> Alguém ai manja de PostgreSQL?
<denisbr> Boa tarde!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<owlcarrier> Alo galera
<owlcarrier> Tem alguém em casa?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-26
<pedro_junior_> ola
<pedro_junior_> estou tentanto setar o mate como desktop padrao no lightdm
<pedro_junior_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> pedro_junior_: para ter Mate como o ambiente de desktop, tens que instalar mate-desktop
<hggdh> e mate-destop-environment
<pedro_junior_> ja esta instalado
<pedro_junior_> eu consigo logar nele pelo gdm3
<pedro_junior_> so nao sei como configurar o lightdm para carregar ele
<pedro_junior_> hggdh,
<hggdh> pedro_junior_: para o lightdm, tente sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, e selecione uma das opções;
<hggdh> pedro_junior_: ao login, o lightdm vai mostrar quais ambientes estão dispovíveis (e terá como default o que quer que estava em uso no último login
<hggdh> *antes* de pressionar ENTER, tens que mudar esta opção para o Mate
<pedro_junior_> hggdh, isso eh o problema, o lightdm nao mostra os ambientes
<hggdh> pedro_junior_: ao lado do campo para usário, teve ter um símbolo do último ambiente usado. clique nele
<pedro_junior_> hggdh, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MSVhXgY7mIs/UsBVKzuYHrI/AAAAAAAAGzA/n3t4r6maFoU/s1000/lightdm-gtk-1.jpg
<hggdh> não estás a usar lightdm
<hggdh> pedro_junior_: execute sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, e descubra qual display manager está em use
<pedro_junior_> hggdh, estou sim
<pedro_junior_> obrigado mesmo assim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<GuilhermeCunha> dale
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-21
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-25
<feioso> alguem on?
<astroo-> eu sempre
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-21
<bbrr> Eai galera.
<bbrr> Astroo- miliano aqui, slc.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> mliano?
<bbrr> Muitos anos aqui...
<bbrr> Faz tempos que não entro aqui meu querido, e você sempre aqui.
<bbrr> ^^
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> so tenho o melhor projeto de sempre para o mundo linux livre
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-17
<OneanotherEUNS> here
<OneanotherEUNS> alguem saca de prioridade(estimar) de mod's  e services com balanceamento escal'avel
<OneanotherEUNS> hipotese linux(1) basic_linux_inra_comm(2) ...
<OneanotherEUNS> evidencia (IOT)
<OneanotherEUNS> "evidencia" "
<OneanotherEUNS> prontidao
<hggdh> OneanotherEUNS: lamentavelmente, não sei
<OneanotherEUNS> iot suserano
<OneanotherEUNS> xD
<OneanotherEUNS> mot bad additional .config-master (userland foco)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-18
<OneanotherEUNS> cochinha salame salad
<OneanotherEUNS> xD
<OneanotherEUNS> so no suco
<OneanotherEUNS> suave nanagap
<OneanotherEUNS> android adb -<-> mir apps
<OneanotherEUNS> shalala
<OneanotherEUNS> tiro porrada e boum
<hggdh> OneanotherEUNS: por favor, não aqui
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> mirqui: tudo bem por cá :-)
<hggdh> ainda
<mirqui> ahaha aqui também a coisa está querendo ficar feia
<mirqui> mas tudo vai dar certo , é só seguir as orientações dos médicos e especialistas
<mirqui> alguém sabe pq o etcher está levando tanto tempo para gravar uma imagem iso ?
<hggdh> aqui o governo da cidade requer shelter-in-place para todos, restaurantes e bares fechados (alguns restaurantes ainda aceitam encomendas). Os parques e ginásios da cidade estão fechados
<hggdh> não uso etcher, logo não sei...
<hggdh> o grande problema é de diminuir o contágio generalizado (e, assim, espalhar no tempo os casos graves)
<mirqui> aqui aulas , academias , estão fechados
<mirqui> estão dando instruções de quando precisamos sair de casa
<hggdh> o mesmo por cá. acho que todas as universidades mudaram para aulas on-line. Texas A&M já avisou que será apenas on-line até o final do semestre (Maio), e considera manter on-line até o final do ano
<hggdh> (só sei da A&M por conta de minha daughter-in-law, que é professora em um dos campus da A&M)
<mirqui> de 50 a 59 anos de 60 a 70 e 80 anos são os riscos maiores
<mirqui> mas um homem me parece com 44 anos morreu com covid19
<hggdh> em geral, o sistema imunológico decai com a idade. 60+ é um marker genérico; 60+, também, costuma ter outras patologias (pressão snagüínea alta, diabetes, etc).
<mirqui> sim
<hggdh> Mas qualquer pessoa, independente de idade, com outras co-morbitidies tem um risco maior
<mirqui> minha mãe tem 75 , minha tia 78 , estou com medo por elas
<mirqui> eu tenho 52 , em tese menos risco
<hggdh> outra coisa: não sabemos, ainda, se o covid-19 causa outros danos. Historicamente, os virus corona não causam; assim, considera-se, no momento, que covid também não. Mas ainda não houve tempo suficiente para realmente saber-se
<hggdh> so, wait & ee
<hggdh> s/ee/s&/
<mirqui> o coronavirus é parecido com o virus da gripe no aspecto físico
<mirqui> as sequelas é entubação e problemas de recuperação
<hggdh> surpreendentemente, meu querido presidente deu uma entrevista ontem que foi sensata (quase toda). Pela primeira vez ele disse que esta pandemia é séria.
<mirqui> aqui meu precidente fez exatamente o contrário , pode ?
<mirqui> vou almoçar , depois falamos
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> pode os dois são farinha do mesmo saco
<OneanotherEUNS> hggdh
<OneanotherEUNS>  amiude
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-19
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você :) ?
<vonger> vc saca como utilizar swap com hyperthred?
<hggdh> mirqui: praticando social distancing e, como sempre, trabalhando de casa
<hggdh> vonger: lamento, mas não entendi. O que tem swap à ver com hyperthreading?
<vonger> hggdh nao e necessario microcod e ht na ram simultaneo
<vonger> hggdh alem do que escala horrores
<hggdh> eu acho que estás a misturar um pouco as coisas. microcódigo de CPU é necessário (basicamente todas as modernas CPUs usam microcódigo). HT é apenas uma forma de mudar contextos rapidamente
<hggdh> é claro, existem ataques contra HT. Se deves, ou não, manter ativo HT... é uma decisão de segurança (que tem que levar em consideração os possíveis modos de uso)
<hggdh> eu não sei o que queres dizer com "escala horrores"
<hggdh> voltando à microcódigo e RAM: (1) acredito que estás a falar de microcódigo dos processadores; (2) este micro código não é mantido em RAM normal, é carregado no processador
<vonger> hggdh entao man a discord e na ram
<mirqui> hggdh , sou leigo no assunto
<mirqui> mas pelo que sei swap é mem reserva virtual , hiperthred não sei o que é
<mirqui> super velocidade num gargalo não funciona
<mirqui> na parte de gerenciammento de energia também não sei como funciona
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> neste caso, eu descobri que meu comando de portugues BR está a desejar... não consegui entender muito do que eles escreveram
<hggdh> mas.
<mirqui> já ouvi falar em hyperthred no tempo do pentium 4 ou pentium
<mirqui> que tinham hiperthred
<hggdh> chama-se "swap" o espaço fora da memória principal (normalmente, disco) que um S.O. pode usar para salvar temporariamente memória em uso por programas
<mirqui> sim, swap eu sei o que é
<mirqui> é um tipo de memória reserva
<hggdh> Hyperthread (e hyperthreading) foi um nome que a Intel deu para um novo recurso dos processadores -- HT simular um core da CPU, e permite mudanças de contexto muito mais rápidas
<mirqui> mas o que tem a ver ?
<hggdh> por exemplo, tirar um programa sendo executado e susbtituir por outro
<mirqui> humm , tipo kill ou kill all ?
<hggdh> o que tem a ver HT com swap? Nada. Eu acho que este 'vonger' é o mesmo OneanotherEUNS que coloquei em quiet ontem
<mirqui> vou ajudar minha mãe , depois conversamos
<hggdh> k
<pekman> hggdh: com uma máquina dessas, deve ter memória sobrando... não seria mais interessante usar algo como o zram?
<pekman> até mesmo pelo fato que deve ser um SSD
<hggdh> pekman: zram faz perfeito sentido quando RAM esta *perto* de uso total; se há RAM sobrando, zram apenas usa mais CPU sem ganho direto
<hggdh> nos meu uso (suporte à cloud) quando RAM está no limite, é mais facil and efectivo mudar para uma VM maior
<hggdh> é claro, se não é possível colocar mais RAM, então zram funciona bem (como um paliativo)
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, swap é importante; retirar-se o swap pode aumentar o uso de RAM (já que parte da memória em uso não é marcada para um processo específico)
<mirqui> hggdh usa o kernel low latence então
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-21
<mbnunes> ola
<mbnunes> alguem aqui ainda?
<mbnunes> opa cai
<mbnunes> alguem sabe me dizer se e possivel alterar o setup do ubuntu server?
<mbnunes> digo alterar o isntalador mesmo
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> 1 bocadinho
<mbnunes> eu preciso adicionar opcoes na parte do BTRFS
<mbnunes> eu queria mudar o MENU da instalaaco
<mbnunes> ta ligado?
<astroo-> da 1 bom tempo por 1 possivel resposta
<danidark13> ola
<danidark13> alguem poderia me ajudar
<danidark13> acabei de instalar meu kubuntu 18.10
<danidark13> 18.04*
<danidark13> e queria atualizar para o kubuntu 19.10
<danidark13> pesquisei em blogs e nao achei nada
<hggdh> danidark13: para passar do 18.04 para o 19.10 tens que seguir o caminho 18.04 -> 19.04 -> 19.10. É mais fácil simplesmente instalar a 19.10 directo e, em 3 meses, passar para a 20.04 (19.10 fica obsoleta em Julho 2020)
<danidark13> obrigado
<danidark13> mais como faço este upgrade não estou achando as opções
<hggdh> bem... 19.04 já é obsoleta, e foi retirada dos arquivos
<hggdh> podes ler isto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hggdh> mas, novamente, é *MUITO* mais fácil instalar a 19.10
<hggdh> (eu, pessoalmente, recomendo ficar na 18.04 que é suportada por 5 anos)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-22
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , e ai pekman :) , como vão vcs ?
<pekman> bom dia mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<pekman> sim
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<pekman> escrevendo textos
<pekman> atualizando uns scripts
<mirqui> humm, legal
<pekman> pesquisando novas tecnologias e ferramentas
<pekman> estou aproveitando meu tempo
<mirqui> aqui esperando que minha mãe faça  comida
<mirqui> qual tecnologia vc pesquisa ?
<pekman> lol
<pekman> toma tipo, vai ajudar ela
<pekman> kkkk
<pekman> -=-
<mirqui> ahaha já ajudei
<mirqui> sou ajudante de cozinha
<pekman> Eu estou vendo algumas coisas relacionadas a php, css, servidores
<pekman> desempenho, SEO
<mirqui> mas ela é a cheff
<pekman> coisas relacionadas a SEO
<mirqui> e o que seria isto ?
<pekman> enfim, rotina de um webmaster
<pekman> SEO = Search Engine Optimization
<pekman> otmizar, código e conteúdo para motores de busca
<mirqui> oi , voltei , fui dar um help para a mãe :)
<mirqui> papa fina aqui cara ,
<mirqui> hoje no almoço vai ter lentilha com costela de ovelha :)
<mirqui> cuidados com o corina virus :
<mirqui> coriza = ficar em casa
<mirqui> coriza + febre = ficar alerta em casa
<mirqui> coriza + febre + tosse = posto de saúde
<mirqui> coriza + febre + tosse + falta de ar = serviço de urgência - upa
<mirqui> olha isto
